# Naturfotografie Thread



## Jarafi (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Dieser Threat soll alleine für Naturaufnahmen aller Art sein, da ich bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden habe.


Dann noch eine wichtige Frage an euch User: 

Seit ihr dafür das es einen separaten Naturfoto Threat gibt oder nicht?



Gruß jarafi


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturfotografie Threat*

Find ich gut. Darf ich gleich anfangen?


----------



## Jarafi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturfotografie Threat*

Ich bitte drum , einer muss ja den Anfang machen , ( Aber erst nochn par Meinugen abwarten)

Ich persönlich hoffe ja dieser threat findet soviele teilnehmer wie der DI-Threat , auchw enn wir ne Pc community sind Naturfotografie is einfach geil find ich


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturfotografie Threat*

Vielleicht sollten wir noch ein paar Meinungen abwarten.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Naturfotografie Threat*

Okay stimmt auch wieder, bin zu schnell sorry


----------



## der_yappi (11. Oktober 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dieser Threat soll alleine für Naturaufnahmen aller Art sein, da ich bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden habe.
> 
> ...



Daraus würde folgen, dass es für jede Art von Foto nen eigenen Thread geben müsste. Also für


SW
Makro
Portät
Abstraktes
Sport
Available Light
etc etc...
Würde en bisschen überquellen, oder?
Ich würds in den DI-Thread reinmachen.

MfG


----------



## Jarafi (12. Oktober 2009)

Geb ich dir Recht, allerdings finde ich sollte man nicht übetreiben.

Ich meine wenns einen Natur und den Di Threat gibt passt das doch, außerm hat die Natur wolh eines der größten Spektren an Makros, Light usw.


----------



## Hektor123 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nicht quatschen, Bilder hochladen 
Wenns zugemacht wird hat man Pech.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde den DI Thread zu überladen, einfach zu viel Gequatsche und zu wenige Bilder...

Also nicht quatschen, Bilder her!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (14. Oktober 2009)

Weiter gehts.

http://cpumedia.kilu.de/Bilder/El_Golfo.JPGhttp://cpumedia.kilu.de/Bilder/El_Golfo.JPG

http://cpumedia.kilu.de/Bilder/Blume.JPG

http://cpumedia.kilu.de/Bilder/Blumen.jpg

http://cpumedia.kilu.de/Bilder/Kaktus.JPG

Warum zur Hölle zeigt der die Bilder nicht an?!


----------



## Hektor123 (14. Oktober 2009)

im Forum hochladen wäre ne Idee


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is mit einer Sony Alpha A200 und nem Kitobjektiv aufgenommen. War eines meiner ersten Bilder mit einer DSLR 
Inspiriert vom Mac OS X Hintergrundbild xD


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde die Kamera etwas weiter ins Gras halten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frage: Zählen zu Natur auch Dinge, die man in der Natur findet, wie zum Beispiel eine Dose??

P.S.: Wer errät, was ich für ne Kamera habe, bekommt was schönes....


----------



## Hektor123 (15. Oktober 2009)

Eine Digitalkamera bestimmt 
Welche ist es denn?


----------



## pixelflair (15. Oktober 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Ich würde die Kamera etwas weiter ins Gras halten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Panasonic DMC-FS6


----------



## Jarafi (15. Oktober 2009)

Also Motive sind ja vielseitig, auch ne Dose in der Natur kann ja was cooles sein, also von mir aus gerne , nur keien Müllhalde wenns geht 

Also deine Bilder sind ech gut, was hast du für ne Kamera?


----------



## pixelflair (15. Oktober 2009)

er hat ne Panasonic DMC-FS6

steht doch in den exifs 

allesamt ausm letzten frühling...


----------



## Jarafi (15. Oktober 2009)

Das sind echt sehr coole Bilder , aber haste mal probiert sie noch ein bisschen dunkler zu machen, würde vielleicht gut aussehen.

Ja das mit der Kamera hab ich auch gesehen , ich hab üprigends ne Nikon Coolpix L16 , und hier mal Bild 

Es ist bei nebel entstanden, die Tropfen fand ich einfach genial, in dem Spinnenetz


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. Oktober 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> er hat ne Panasonic DMC-FS6
> 
> steht doch in den exifs
> 
> allesamt ausm letzten frühling...



Da weiß einer wie man Exifs ausliest...

Is wirklich eine DMC-FS6. Ich muss schon sagen, für ne 140€ Kamera macht die verdammt gute Bilder...

Thema Dose:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teKau^ (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein paar ganz gute von mir 

Die rostige Dose ist richtig schön geworden! Diese sind heutzutage auch sehr selten anzufinden in der freien Natur 

EDIT: Spinnennetz auch TOP !!!


----------



## Jarafi (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee mit den Magariten find ich auch super


----------



## Caspar (23. Oktober 2009)

Bild 1:
Wie ich finde ein richtig tolltes Motiv. Dummerweise hatte ich nur mein Handy dabei... ^^ Das ist auf einem Wanderweg bei Schloss Neuschwanstein.

Bild 2:
Neuschwanstein von unten. "Der mit der Kuh sprach".


----------



## Jarafi (23. Oktober 2009)

Das erste Bild finde ich einafch nur gelungen, sehr tolles Panorama, udn auch mit dem Weg, find ich grandios , auch das zweite hat etwas, sehr geile Bilder


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. Oktober 2009)

Jo das erste Bild sieht ganz gut aus, wenn da nur nich sone aggressive Kantenschärfung drin wäre


----------



## der_yappi (23. Oktober 2009)

Hatte zwar schon einige der Bilder im DI-Thread drin, aber da sie zum Thema passen

Bilder 1, 2 und 3 mit Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-200
Irlandreise 2006

Bilder 4, 5 und 6 mit Nikon D80
4 und 6 mit Tokina 12-24 4.0
5 mit Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8
Irland 2009


----------



## HeNrY (26. Oktober 2009)

Eat this...


----------



## Jarafi (26. Oktober 2009)

Also hier sind wirklich super Bilder dabei, die Blume gefällt mir super, HeNry, bei yappi besonders der Wasserfall, toll ,

Ich ziehe meinen nichtvorhandenen Hut vor euch , habt echt alle talent


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Oktober 2009)

Mhhh... Nich schlecht...

Dazu fällt mir spontan nur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein. 

oder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2009)

Bin eigentlich nicht unbedingt der Naturfotograf, aber hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom Lago di Tenno.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (30. Oktober 2009)

Das Glasscherbenbild find ich sehr interessant, gefällt mir sehr, die Bilder vom Lago di Tenno, find ich auch gut , meine Cam is leider grade kaputt, hoffe krieg ne neue


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

Boah Thilo, das 1. Bild ist so hammer, da möchte man gleich reinspringen  


Du kannst es nicht zufällig als WP in 1920x1080 hochladen?


----------



## kays (30. Oktober 2009)

Caspar schrieb:


> Bild 2:
> Neuschwanstein von unten. "Der mit der Kuh sprach".



Lass mich raten..Stadtkind ???? 

gruß kays


----------



## Naitsabes (30. Oktober 2009)

@ Thilo

Bei dem ersten Bild Blende F22 aber nur 1/50 
Aber sieht richtig geil aus  Also habe ich die gleiche Bitte wie Fr3@k - eine höher aufgelöste Version 

Achja, was ich noch Fragen wollte: Hast du einen Polfilter verwendet?


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke schon, dass er einen benutzt hat, weil beim ersten kaum Spiegelungen aufm Wasser sind und bei beiden die Wolken so stark betont sind.


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Glasscherbe finde ich ganz gut getroffen 

Natürlich wieder super Bilder Thilo, echt gut gemacht 

Ich habe, soweit ich weiß, nur ein Naturbild, was ich euch zeigen könnte. Ich hatte es damals auch schon im DI-Thread, nagut, hier passts aber gut rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (31. Oktober 2009)

So, dann wolln ma mal wieder:


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2009)

So war heute mal draußen, es war arschkalt und ich hab aufn Boden im Laub gelegen


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2009)

War eher nebenprodukt heute aber passt ja hier rein 

ach und freak.. soviel bilder bitte nicht alle in den text rein xD haben nich alle dsl16000 und mehr 


/e: und noch eins gefunden  was die cam alleine für tolle bilder macht wenn man nur die belichtung einstellt 

und das andre ja laufend in den Herbst xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2009)

1. Wer sich mit Dorf-DSL in ein "Fotografiethread" wagt, ist selbst Schuld und 2. sieht es eingebunden nunmal besser aus und die User meckern nicht das sie extra drücken müssen. 

Außerdem wird das Bild so oder so geladen, egal obs im Text angezeigt wird oder nicht. Aber ich kanns gerne mal Spoilern das der Text nicht springt


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 1. Wer sich mit Dorf-DSL in ein "Fotografiethread" wagt, ist selbst Schuld und 2. sieht es eingebunden nunmal besser aus und die User meckern nicht das sie extra drücken müssen.
> 
> Außerdem wird das Bild so oder so geladen, egal obs im Text angezeigt wird oder nicht. Aber ich kanns gerne mal Spoilern das der Text nicht springt




Nur weil du in der Großstadt wohnst müssen das nich alle tun! Und nun halte dich bitte daran ja? 1-2 Bidler sind ok! Aber es müssen ja nicht alle sein! 

Danke .. und bitte unterlass solche Sprüche hier! Gibt einige die hier weniger als DSL2000 haben!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs doch gespoilert, meine Güte. 

Und ne Stadt mit 15000 Einwohnern wenns hochkommt, ist keine Großstadt  

Und wie gesagt, die Bilder werden so oder so geladen. Auch wenn sie als Thumbs im Anhang sind. Von daher isses Wayne, es könnte dich maximal das "Seitenspringen" nerven, was ich jedoch mit dem Spoiler umgangen habe. 

Und nun Btt, das ist ein Bilderthread (oder auch Modem-Killer-Thread genannt )


----------



## guntergeh (31. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 1. Wer sich mit Dorf-DSL in ein "Fotografiethread" wagt, ist selbst Schuld und 2. sieht es eingebunden nunmal besser aus und die User meckern nicht das sie extra drücken müssen.
> 
> Außerdem wird das Bild so oder so geladen, egal obs im Text angezeigt wird oder nicht. Aber ich kanns gerne mal Spoilern das der Text nicht springt



*hust*
btw wird das Bild eben nicht geladen wenn es als Thumb reingeladen wird.
Dafür heißt das nämlich auch Thumb...damit das Laden des richtigen Bildes verhindert wird bzw. nicht erforderlich ist.^^

Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal wenn User meckern weil sie drücken müssen. Denn meiner Meinung nach sollten sich Leute die zu faul sind die Maustaste zu drücken auch nicht wagen den Knopf vom PC zu drücken. 

Jetzt stell dir einfach mal vor es würde jeder ca. 5 Bilder direkt in den Text kopieren. Abgesehen davon das es den Thread nur unnötig lang zieht muss man jedes Bild erst laden. Auch wenn es am Ende einfach nur schlecht ist oder es einen garnicht interessiert.


----------



## HeNrY (1. November 2009)

1. Ich wage mich gerade mit UMTS in diesen Thread 
2. Ich wähle Bilder ganz gerne aus, denn Müll muss ich mir nicht in groß angucken.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (1. November 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> 2. Ich wähle Bilder ganz gerne aus, denn Müll muss ich mir nicht in groß angucken.



Auf was willste den da wieder anspielen?! Müll hat auch seinen Reiz...

Edit: Upps, Bilder vergessen


----------



## pixelflair (1. November 2009)

lol akku   2. find ich gut, ersters naja


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. November 2009)

So, das ist ja eigentlich ein Bilderthread, aber ich beantworte mal kurz die Fragen konzentriert. 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Boah Thilo, das 1. Bild ist so hammer, da möchte man gleich reinspringen    Du kannst es nicht zufällig als WP in 1920x1080 hochladen?



Öhm, kann ich machen die Tage. Danke für die Blumen.



Vladez schrieb:


> @ Thilo
> 
> Bei dem ersten Bild Blende F22 aber nur 1/50
> Aber sieht richtig geil aus  Also habe ich die gleiche Bitte wie Fr3@k - eine höher aufgelöste Version
> ...





heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass er einen benutzt hat, weil beim ersten kaum Spiegelungen aufm Wasser sind und bei beiden die Wolken so stark betont sind.



Kein Polfilter bei Bild 1. Da habe ich die Cam mit einem 15mm-Objektiv fast ins Wasser gehalten, um so diesen Winkel hinzubekommen. Bei 15mm kann man auch mit 1/50 knipsen, die Blende 22 war natürlich bewusst gewählt, um die Schärfenausdehnung hinzubekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. November 2009)

So, auf ein Neues *Landschaftsbilder durchkram*

*"Where nature takes a rest"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arctosa (1. November 2009)

@Akkuschrauber: Dein Glasscherbenbild ist echt gelungen, du kannst ja vielleicht mal probieren das an eine "Haltet unsere Stadt sauber" Aktion zu verscherbeln^^.

Das Bild von Thilo und das Bild mit den Steinen von yappi sind sehr gut geworden, Respekt.
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit Fotografie anfangen.


----------



## Jarafi (3. November 2009)

Ich hätte auch gerne eine Reflex, oder überhaupt mal eine Kamera , hoffe sie kommt wieder demnächst.

Akkusschruaber, das Bild mit der Brücke find ich einfach genial, der Sonnenuntergang von sky2k4 sit auch grandios, und das Landschaftspanorama, find ich auch super, ich freu mich das es hier soviele coole Bilder gibt 

Hier mal noch eins von mir, "Feurige Blüten"


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. November 2009)

Das Bild is eig. ziemlich gut, find ich


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (3. November 2009)

Das letzte Bild ist echt mal fein. Mit welcher ISO Einstellung hast du das gemacht?
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5854/sunshineya.th.jpg


----------



## Jarafi (3. November 2009)

Wenn du meins Meinst, das ist mit iso-64? gemacht, so stehts zumindest in der Datei, ich hab nur eine Kompaktkamera die macht das wie sie ill ir wie


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. November 2009)

Jo dürfte auch vom Rauschverhalten stimmen.


----------



## rabit (4. November 2009)

Von meiner Urlaubsfahrt 2009 durch Österreich.
Hin und Rückfahrt 7500Km



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (4. November 2009)

Bei den tollen fotos wird mir klar : "Ich brauch ne neue Kamera..."


----------



## HeNrY (4. November 2009)

Eine neue Kamera wird vielleicht etwas an der technischen Qualität ändern, an der inhaltlichen aber nicht


----------



## Naitsabes (4. November 2009)

naja, das erste Bild würde mit einer vernünftigen Kamera, nagut eine scharfe würde schon reichen , gar nicht so schlecht aussehen. 
Und das letzte als Panorama könnte auch geil sein, je nachdem, was an den Seiten dann zu sehen ist. 


Edit. 

Eins habe ich auch noch gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit.

Ich habe auch nochmal das Original hochgeladen


----------



## rabit (4. November 2009)

Das ist doch nett kann man sich bestimmt gut Zecken einfangen


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2009)

Noch mal ein bissele gekramt:

Bild 1 und 2
AIDA 2006 (beides Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-50 EX)

Bild 3 und 4
Irland 2009 (Nikon D80 + Sigma 18-50 EX (Nr. 3) / Tokina 12-24 (Nr. 4))


----------



## taks (4. November 2009)

Ein Bienchen aus unserem Garten.


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2009)

Echt super Bilder, besonders die vom meer, mal ne Frage wie ist den die d50 so und ist sie mit der D40 vergleichbar?

Die Biene ist auch super,


----------



## pixelflair (4. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Echt super Bilder, besonders die vom meer, mal ne Frage wie ist den die d50 so und ist sie mit der D40 vergleichbar?
> 
> Die Biene ist auch super,


d50 ist quasi ne stufe höher..  so wie d60<d80   oder d5000<d90  vergleichbar


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2009)

Cool Danke, weis auch jemand wieviel die kostet ?  Danke schonmal


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Cool Danke, weis auch jemand wieviel die kostet ?  Danke schonmal



Die D50 kriegst du nicht mehr neu. Nur noch gebraucht bei eBay o.ä.

War aber ne ganz ordentliche Kamera. Kannst ja mal hier kucken
Nikon D50 ? Wikipedia


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2009)

Danke , ich hab garde die d3000 gesehen für 400, ich glaube die wirds ir wann mal


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2009)

hier mal eins von mir


----------



## pixelflair (4. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Danke , ich hab garde die d3000 gesehen für 400, ich glaube die wirds ir wann mal


Auch in der Hand gehabt? Mir persönlich ist alles unter D90 Format zu klein für die Hände 

aber btt bitte xD


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. November 2009)

Es gibt einige tolle Bilder in diesem Thread zu bewundern, speziell das Spinnennetz von "Jarafi" gefällt mir sehr gut.

Als bekennender Anfänger auf dem Gebiet Fotografie war ich heut mal etwas in der Natur unterwegs.

Folgendes passiert, wenn ein fotogeiler Amateur-Fotograf mit dem Finger am Auslöser sich im tiefen dunklen Wald verirrt : 

Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2009)

Vielen Dank freu mich , dein Pilzbild fin dich auch sehr gelungen, überhaupt ich finde deine Perspektiven sehr interessant paar Sachen muss ich auch mal Ausprobieren , und hier mal noch ein Netz von mir " Thausend Spiegel"

Sorry is etwas groß


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. November 2009)

Vielen Dank auch für dein Feedback,  dieses Spinnennetz ist noch ne Ecke schärfer als das erste. 

Sieht erstklassig aus mit dem dunklen Hintergrund. 

2 andere Fotos vom Pilz hab ich noch.


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2009)

Die Pilze sehen richtig aus, als hätten sie eine Frisur , richtig genial, vielleicht nen tick dunkler, aber sonst super

Hier mal nochn Netz , "Tropfenteppich",

ja ich habs ir wie mit Tropfen und Spinnennetzen, weis auch nicht


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. November 2009)

Sieht gut aus, hast du die Tropfen schon alle gezählt ? 



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2009)

Das Bild find ich interessant, vorallem die Spiegelungen, und auch der Schärfeverlauf, toll.

Nein aber muss ich mal machen , morgen kommen noch ein par Bilder


----------



## rabit (4. November 2009)

Echt heavy Bilder richtig schöne Motive.


----------



## Jarafi (5. November 2009)

Nachdem ich heute früher Schule aus hatte, muss ich doch gleich mal eine morgentauAufnahme reinstellen .

"Goldenes Gegenlicht"


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. November 2009)

Wieder ein klasse Bild, die Spinnennetze sind aber atm nicht zu übertreffen. 

Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (5. November 2009)

Danke , freut mich sehr das sie so gut gefallen , Dann hab ich hier noch ein Netz , ja ich hab noch mehr .

Das an den Titel " In den Himmel", bevor ich euch jetzt fragt, ich hab zu jedem meiner Bilder einen Titel, der mir spontan eingefallen ist


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. November 2009)

Ich liebe diese Spinnennetze einfach, woher das wohl kommt ?  


Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (5. November 2009)

Sehr coolles Tatto, aber da fehlt das Netz 


Die Aufnahme von der Bank, mit dem laub finde ich super, das würde sicher auch total gut in Schwarz weiß aussehen.

Den Bachausschnitt fidne ich vond er Perspektive cool, so als ob man am Rand sitzt und die Lichtspiele auf dem Wasser 

Hier mal noch ein Netz ( wär hätte das gedacht ), "Tropfeninvasion"


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. November 2009)

Hast du eine Spinnenfarm vor der Haustür ? 


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (5. November 2009)

Das könnte man fast so sagen , nee die sind zum teil noch vom letzten Jahr, da gabs im Wald so ne Stelle, da waren nur so Netzte, total super .

Das Erste Bild find ich total genial, die Spiegelung ist gestochen Scharf 

Hier noch "zugehängt"


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. November 2009)

Hast du keins mit ner fetten Spinne drin sitzen ? 

Bin sehr überrascht über die doch gute Bildqualität der kleinen Fujifilm A180, und sehr gespannt, welche Qualität ich mit ner richtig fetten Kamera & ordentlichem Zoom ereichen werde.


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (5. November 2009)

Cooles Waldbild .

Das freut mich das du das Fragst , klar hab ich sowas, hier mal "Wespenspinne"


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. November 2009)

Fette Spinne , bei uns in Luxemburg gibts diese Viecher nicht, noch keine gesehen. 

Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (5. November 2009)

Deine Waldbilder find ich echt super, das jetzgie viellicht nen Tick Dunkler .

Also diese Wespenspinnen gibts bei mir hier so ziemich auf allen Weisen im Sommer, die nicht gemäht werden oder auf nem alten Bahngelände. 

Hab hier mal noch ein interessantes Spinnenbild gefunden " Am seidenen Faden" 

Du scheinst auch Spinnen sehr zu mögen, ich mag sie sehr , die meisten rennen ja schreind weg


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. November 2009)

Werd mal versuchen die nächsten Waldbilder etwas dunkler aufzunehmen.

Ich mag Spinnen auch sehr, hab jahrelang Vogelspinnen gezüchtet. 

So, muss jetzt off, bis später, vielleicht mach ich noch einige Bildchen heut.


Grüsse


----------



## Jarafi (5. November 2009)

Cool , alles klar bis später.

Da wir ja grade Herbst haben, okay er is fast schon vorbei, hab ich ein Pilzbild gefunden " Pilzansammlung"


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

Wo lebst Du den Jarafi im Urwald?
Aber echt super Fotos.


----------



## Jarafi (6. November 2009)

Nene , ich wohne nur am Waldrand, und ich amch gerne Spaziergänge 

Freut mich das sie gefallen , und Gute Nacht


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. November 2009)

Heut gabs nicht viele Möglichkeiten, Naturpics zu machen.

Nur dieser Baum in Trier kam gelegen. 


Mfg



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. November 2009)

Naja gut, is wegen des Blitzes ein wenig weniger schön, aber es ging in der Situation wahrscheinlich nich anders


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. November 2009)

War halt dunkel draussen. 



Mfg


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. November 2009)

Natur?


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. November 2009)

Ich weiss, muss mal kurz rüber in den DI-Thread.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. November 2009)

Dieses sollte wieder passen, ist ja Natur pur. 


Mfg


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. November 2009)

Mal etwas Infrarotes, (Un)-natürliches von mir.

Originaltitel: Unreality




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (7. November 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal etwas Infrarotes, (Un)-natürliches von mir.
> 
> Originaltitel: Unreality



Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.

Wie gemacht / "Hergestellt"?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. November 2009)

Infrarotfilter auf eine D70 getackert, dann per Kanalumwandlung farblich "umgedreht". Feddisch.


----------



## der_yappi (7. November 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Infrarotfilter auf eine D70 getackert, dann per Kanalumwandlung farblich "umgedreht". Feddisch.



Danke Thilo.

BTT:

Irland, Gap Of Dunloe 2009
Nikon D80 mit Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irland, Ausblick vom "Rock Of Cashel" (Burgruine)
Nikon D80 + Tokina 12-24



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (7. November 2009)

WOW, Irland ist echt genial, da möchte ich auch mal hin .

Das Infarotbild find ich auch total genial


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. November 2009)

Das Bild mit dem Stacheldraht sieht gut aus, ich hatte heute meinen Rosentag. 


Mfg



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (7. November 2009)

Das zweite, also die gelbe gefällt mir am besten, die anderen sind auch schön 

Ich machs dir einfach mal nach und zeig ein Rosenfoto .


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. November 2009)

Geiles Foto 

Hab atm nicht mehr viele, muss mal wieder raus in den Wald. 

Mal kucken wie das Wetter morgen ist.

Eins aus dem Wald hab ich aber noch. Da flogen gerade tonnenweise Blätter durch die Gegend. 


Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (7. November 2009)

Danke .

Den Waldweg fnide ich auch wieder gelungen.

Ich hab noch so um die 500 Fotos, das müsste reichen bis meine Kamera hoffentlich in 2 Wochen aus der Reperatur kommt , nachdem der Laden mir nichtmal ein Ersatzgerät gegeben hat .


Naja aber da Spinnen so cool sind, hier mal eine giftgrüne Hufspinne "Spinnenkopf"


----------



## pixelflair (7. November 2009)

Ich dachte heir gehts um FOTOGRAFIE.. nicht um SCHNAPPSCHÜSSE mitm handy und so...


ansonsten hat so ein thread keinen wirklich sinn


----------



## Jarafi (7. November 2009)

Richtig tolle Landschandschaft, und mit den Sonnenstrahlen, klasse 

Hier mal eins von mir, ist an einem dunstigen Morgen im Wald aufgenommen "Alles wir Durchbrochen"


----------



## pixelflair (7. November 2009)

die bilder von efreak.. auch wenns ne billige knipse war... aber das is doch nich schön... oO


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. November 2009)

Junge, reiss dich zusammen, bin totaler Anfänger im Bereich Fotografie, also komm jetzt bitte nicht mit deinem Profi-Gehabe. 

Oder such dir ein Fotografie-Forum.

(Noch) nicht jeder hat ne gute Kamera, wir sind ja hier auch im PCGHX-Forum, falls dir die Abkürzung bekannt ist. 

Warte mal ab, bis ich etwas mehr Erfahrung und eventuell auch ne bessere Kamera hab, dann mach ich dich nass Buddy. 

Du musst nicht sofort auf die kloppen, die gerade mal einige Fotos gemacht haben. 

Also, erst überlegen, dann schreiben.  

Muss jetzt leider weg, und weitere Fotos von den HighEnd Komponenten meines PC machen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (7. November 2009)

Republic of Gamers, dasn Asus Board ,

Nee zurück zum thema, jeder macht Fotos so wie er will!! Außerdem lieber hilfreiche Tipps geben , wovon alle wo es lesen was haben.

Und bitte ein angenhems Klima hier wie gesagt Kritik ja, aber angemessen, dankeschön


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. November 2009)

Eben, lieber Tipps geben, als blöde Bemerkungen fliegen lassen.

Morgen mach ich noch paar Bilder, die Kamera ist zwar ne Billigkamera, aber die Qualität der Bilder reicht mir atm. 

Später will ich dann natürlich eine "richtige" Fotokamera, das wird dann  ein Mega-Appararillo.  

So, muss mich jetzt um mein Tagebuch kümmern, hab da ne Menge neuer Bilder, bis denne.


----------



## HeNrY (7. November 2009)

Back to Topic please...
NATUR-Fotografie. Hardware != Natur.
@Kamera und gute Fotos.
Selbst eine gute Kamera wird keine guten Fotos produzieren -_-
Gute Bilder haben einen passenden Aufbau, eine wirkungsvolle Perspektive, (un-)stimmige Verhältnisse von Linien, Kurven, Kreisen, Farben und Kontrasten - und vor allem ein interessantes Motiv.
Ein gutes Bild transportiert/weckt generalisierte Emotionen.

Rosen, Waldwege usw. hab ich alles schon gesehen. Hundertfach, Tausendfach, gar schon zu Millionen. Ich weiß, jeder steht mal am Anfang - aber nicht die Technik macht das Bild, sondern der/die hinter der Kamera. Schnappt euch ein paar Fotobände, guckt im Internet herum, kauft euch Fachbücher  Dann macht das Fotografieren euch und auch den Betrachtern mehr Spaß


----------



## Jarafi (7. November 2009)

Hab hier mal noch etwas interessantes ausgegraben, mal sehen ob jemand errät was das ist


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich weiß, jeder steht mal am Anfang - aber nicht die Technik macht das Bild, sondern der/die hinter der Kamera. Schnappt euch ein paar Fotobände, guckt im Internet herum, kauft euch Fachbücher  Dann macht das Fotografieren euch und auch den Betrachtern mehr Spaß


 

Mir gefallen meine Perspektiven ganz gut für den Anfang, und ich lasse mich von keinem beirren und mache meinen Weg weiter. 

Mir kommen schon noch die richtigen Motive vor die Linse. 

Fotografieren ist ein ganz neues Hobby von mir,  der Rest kommt schon noch von selbst. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Back to Topic please...
> NATUR-Fotografie. Hardware != Natur.
> @Kamera und gute Fotos.
> Selbst eine gute Kamera wird keine guten Fotos produzieren -_-
> ...




ja so in etwa meinte ich das acuh  habs nur leid in jedem thread das 200mal schreiben zu müssen #

ach und freak.. bitte nich beleidigend hier werden ja... auch wenn du mehr beiträge hast macht dich das nicht zu nem besseren menschen


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> ach und freak.. bitte nich beleidigend hier werden ja... auch wenn du mehr beiträge hast macht dich das nicht zu nem besseren menschen


 
Wenn du dir deine Kritik an einem (noch) Amateur-Fotograf mit entsprechender Hardware ausgestattet vorher überlegen würdest, dann bräuchte ich mich nicht um eine prompte Antwort zu bemühen. 

Deine Kritik hinter meinem Rücken war für mich auch ein wenig beleidigend.  

Aber nicht's für ungut, wir machen alle mal Fehler. 

Einen schönen Sonntag noch, ich werd heut Nachmittag noch einige Amateur-fotos schiessen. 


Mfg


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Wenn du dir deine Kritik an einem (noch) Amateur-Fotograf mit entsprechender Hardware ausgestattet vorher überlegen würdest, dann bräuchte ich mich nicht um eine prompte Antwort zu bemühen.
> 
> Deine Kritik hinter meinem Rücken war für mich auch ein wenig beleidigend.
> 
> ...



lese dir bitte henry kommentar mal bitte durch  Deine Bidler haben nunmal leider kein Bildaufbau/Komposition/Ausage etc. das sind nur Schnappschüsse.

und "noch" Amateurfotograf..
Ich bezeichne mich selbst grad mal als Hobbyfotograf... und du willst bereits ein Amateur sein? nen Amateuer hat ne ausrüstugn für 2000€ und macht bereits lange bilder


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Ich misch mich jetzt hier auch mal ein,
Ich selbst bezeichne mich selbst weder als Amateur,Hobbie noch profi, ich mach einfach Fotos, und es kommt auch nicht auf die Aufrüstung an, ich hab auch nur eine Kompakte, ich bind er vollen Überzeugung das ich einige Aufnahmen habe die sich mit der jedem Reflexbild messen können wenn sie nicht gar besser sind.
Zuviel zum Thema Ausrüstung, und jeder fäng tmal an Fotos zumachen, ich bin mir sich deine erste Aufnahmen sahen auch so aus, genau wie es bei meinen auch der Fall war.

Das es diese Motive schon 25000 mal gibt brauchst du nicht zu erwähnen, aber dann gib ihm Tipps wie er es besser machen kann und mecker nicht nur.


Nebenbei hier noch eine neue Aufnahme "Nektartanker"


----------



## totovo (8. November 2009)

So jetzt will ich auch mal ein par meiner amatueraufnahmen hier reinstellen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Die letzten beiden gefallen mir am besten, einfach klasse mit dem Wasser und den Felsen ich liebe solche Bilder


----------



## totovo (8. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden gefallen mir am besten, einfach klasse mit dem Wasser und den Felsen ich liebe solche Bilder


danke, ich muss mal ein paar bilder von 2008 rauskramen, da hab ich noch viel bessere!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (8. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Außerdem lieber hilfreiche Tipps geben , wovon alle wo es lesen was haben.


Mein Tipp.
Bilder verkleinert hoch laden. Dann klick ich sie auch an und dann werde ich dazu auch Tipps abgeben. 

Ich würde mir auch wünschen das etwas spannendere und wirklich gute Fotos hier gezeigt werden. Vielleicht mit etwas mehr Selbstkritik an die Sache ran gehen. Die Bilder bevor man sie hier hochlädt noch einmal anschauen und überlegen "Sind die wirklich gut?". Das nur mal so als erster Tipp.


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Das Bild mit den beiden Bläulingen find ich stark, erstens siehts super aus und dann gleich zwei von der Sorte.

Die Blindschleiche passt auch super zum Hintergrund find ich, ich muss auch mal im 2008 Ordner suchen

Hier hab ich mal noch ein schönes Hoffe ich "Gräser" das ist jetzt auch klein


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2009)

Find ich gut gelungen der Spiel zwischen Gras udn Sonne..


----------



## totovo (8. November 2009)

ich hab auch noch ein paar:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch ein paar:
> 
> 
> 
> mfg




Füg mal bitte nicht immer alle ein  danke, klein reichen sie.

beim 2. bekommt man glatt fernweh xD


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Das Bild mit der Brücke find ich total genial, und die Wasserspiegelungen, einfach super.

Das Meer, da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne, das zweite sagt mir auch sehr zu


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Füg mal bitte nicht immer alle ein  danke, klein reichen sie.


 
Lass das ruhig den Thread-Ersteller entscheiden, bevor du mich auch wieder schief von der Seite anmachst.  








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## pixelflair (8. November 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Lass das ruhig den Thread-Ersteller entscheiden, bevor du mich auch wieder schief von der Seite anmachst.
> 
> 
> ​



Thread-Ersteller wird aber wohl kaum wissen was andere Leute wollen oder? daher die BITTE! (meine Güte.. du willst 38 sein -.-)


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Thread-Ersteller wird aber wohl kaum wissen was andere Leute wollen oder? daher die BITTE! (meine Güte.. du willst 38 sein -.-)


 

Das Alter spielt keine Rolle, aber du hast hoffentlich schon bemerkt :

du agierst, ich reagiere. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Jetzt sprich der Threat Ersteller .

Mir ises nicht wichtig wie groß oder wieviele Bilder sondern schöne .

So hoffe das hamma jetzt geklärt .


Hier mal noch eins aus meinem letzjährigen Urlaub in Italien "Sturmfluten"


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

Hier gibbet leider weit und breit kein Meer, ist ungefähr 300 km entfernt.

Dafür gibt's bei uns viel Wald und Park's.


Grüsse


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Jetzt sprich der Threat Ersteller .
> 
> Mir ises nicht wichtig wie groß oder wieviele Bilder sondern schöne .
> 
> ...



Dein Bild "kippt"
Vom Motiv aber interessant.


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Ja leider kippt es, das hat mich selber auch aufgeregt aber naja


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ja leider kippt es, das hat mich selber auch aufgeregt aber naja



Habs mal durch ACDSee durchgejagt und gerade gerückt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt schon anders rüber.


----------



## totovo (8. November 2009)

ich hab auch noch ein paar bildchen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


netter Kerl, nicht?


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Hey Yappi, vielen Dank für die Arbeit, jetzt siehts richtig super aus 

Das dicke Tier find ich cool , was is das?


----------



## totovo (8. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hey Yappi, vielen Dank für die Arbeit, jetzt siehts richtig super aus
> 
> Das dicke Tier find ich cool , was is das?



mh das weiß ich gar nicht genau, irgend ne Eidechse...

PS.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Das sieht so aus wien ach verdammt wie heißen die Dinger, ein Waran ises nicht oda? mhm oder es is ne rieseneidechse 

War die nicht aggressiv oder wollte dich anfallen?


----------



## totovo (8. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus wien ach verdammt wie heißen die Dinger, ein Waran ises nicht oda? mhm oder es is ne rieseneidechse
> 
> War die nicht aggressiv oder wollte dich anfallen?



ne nen Waran is noch nen stückel größer...
Aber Rieseneidechse kann durchaus sein!
nö die haben ganz gemütlich ihre Bananen vertilgt!


noch ein Landschaftsfoto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

WOW, das ist wirklich toll, sieht fast aus wie ne Art steppe wo ist das?


----------



## totovo (8. November 2009)

Jarafi schrieb:


> WOW, das ist wirklich toll, sieht fast aus wie ne Art steppe wo ist das?


Das ist die Insel de ewigen Frühlings
aka Gran Canaria!


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

des ewigen Fühlings 

Hier mal noch ein Meeresbild von mir "Wolkendurchbruch" war morgens um halb acht in Italien


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Ach sorry, dann halt nochn Bild von Phoenix Palmen


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2009)

@ Jarafi:
Die beiden letzten Fotos haben ne gute Stimmung. 

Aber Bitte (an alle "Neuen"):
Verkleinert die Fotos auf max 900-1000 Pixel Breite und so das sie mit etwa 100 - max 200kb hier drin sind.
Ich hab selber nur 768er DSL und ich weiß von Guntergeh, dass der mit noch weniger wie ich auskommen muss.
Wir werden es euch danken!

MfG


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Dankeschön ,

okay ich verkleiner meine auch, danke für den freundlichen hinweis 

Hier mal noch ein Sonnenaufgang vom Urlaub  " Golden Splash"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (9. November 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @ Jarafi:
> Die beiden letzten Fotos haben ne gute Stimmung.
> 
> Aber Bitte (an alle "Neuen"):
> ...




stimm dir zu  aber gunterchen hat seit paar Tagen dsl6000 

aber gibt genug mit dsl1000 und weniger hier, da nervts gewaltig xD sry für Offtopic xD


----------



## Jarafi (9. November 2009)

Hier mal noch ein Gluut Aufnahme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guntergeh (9. November 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> stimm dir zu  aber gunterchen hat seit paar Tagen dsl6000
> 
> aber gibt genug mit dsl1000 und weniger hier, da nervts gewaltig xD sry für Offtopic xD



Das stimmt. 

Klick trotzdem keins an was mehr wie 500 kb hat 

Die Glut kommt Gut und die anderen sind auch nicht schlecht. Die Glut passt aber vielleicht weniger in Naturfotografie?!


----------



## Jarafi (10. November 2009)

Ja die Glut, ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, weil das war ja von einem Naturlagerfeuer


----------



## masteRp4nik (14. November 2009)

hey leute geile bilder.

ich hab mal zwei angehängt. ich hab noch paar mehr wenns jemand sehen will


----------



## Jarafi (14. November 2009)

Das zweite gefällt mir wirklich gut


----------



## masteRp4nik (14. November 2009)

g* und niemand bemerkt das klohäuschen unter dem baum g*


----------



## Akkuschrauber (14. November 2009)

So, mal wieder was von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (14. November 2009)

Das erste Motiv gefällt mir super


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. November 2009)

Großangriff....!!


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. November 2009)

Lad in Zukunft bitte nich mehr alle Bilder in den Text, als Anhang reicht meistens und belastet die Leitung nich so, wenn man mal nicht alle anschauen möchte  Aber sind ein paar gute Motive dabei.


----------



## Jarafi (15. November 2009)

ICh finde deine Motive immer sehr interessant und abwechslungsreif, tolle Aufnahmen dabei


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

Das mit der Landstraße ist ganz gut.


----------



## guntergeh (16. November 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Lad in Zukunft bitte nich mehr alle Bilder in den Text, als Anhang reicht meistens und belastet die Leitung nich so, wenn man mal nicht alle anschauen möchte  Aber sind ein paar gute Motive dabei.


Und mein Mausrad freut sich über ein längeres Leben.


----------



## o!m (16. November 2009)

Die Natur ist der reine Wahnsinn:

EDIT: Bilder aus Posting entfernt und als Anhang hochgeladen.


----------



## Ecle (16. November 2009)

Pilz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (17. November 2009)

Korrigiere, Pilze


----------



## heizungsrohr (17. November 2009)

*klugscheiß* Naja das sind vlt. mehrere Pilzhüte die vom selben Pilzgeflecht in der Erde stammen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. November 2009)

Hier mal was von mir :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir :



Sieht recht ordentlich aus.
Mir persönlich gefällt der Schärfepunkt nicht so ganz.
Auf den linken Flügel oder in die Mitte der Libelle würde mir besser gefallen.

EDIT:

Aus meinem Archiv -> Irland 2006
Alles mit Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (18. November 2009)

Die 4 Blumenbilder gefallen mir echt super  auch die Pilze und di Landschaftsaufnahmen find ich super , da meine neue Cam gekommen ist werd ich nachher auch mal wieder los ziehen


----------



## Jarafi (20. November 2009)

So neue Kamera, also auch wieder neue Bilder .

Hier mal ein Licht/Schattenspiel, " Aus dem Schatten"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tibo12 (26. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist von meiner Frau geschossen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Dezember 2009)

@tibo12
An deine Frau:
Cooles Bild!


Mal ein paar Sachen von mir.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch ein paar nette Bilder. Leider habe ich "Hier" kein passendes USB Kabel. 

Morgen werde ich dann ma ein paar schöne uploaden


----------



## tibo12 (26. Dezember 2009)

@ nichtraucher91 

Meine Frau sagt DANKE


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (27. Dezember 2009)

Dann auch mal 2 von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamera: Canon EOS 450d, EF-S 18-55mm IS


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Dezember 2009)

ISO 800 

Versuchs mal mit 200 oder 400


----------



## roadgecko (27. Dezember 2009)

So wie versprochen meine Bilder. Sind ein paar hübsche dabei wie ich finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemacht mit meiner *Sony Cybershot DSC-W290* mfg.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal eins meiner Ergebnisse von heute 

Das Foto ist mit der Dynax 7D und dem Tamron 200-500 f5-6.3 entstanden.

Über Kommentare würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Jarafi (27. Dezember 2009)

Find ich sehr gelungen, die beiden Pilse sehen spitze aus 

Ihr habt alle Coole Bilder, muss ich auch mal wieder welche Hochladen , werde gleich mal welche Suchen.

Ich nenne es "Blauer Schleier"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (27. Dezember 2009)

Makroaufnahmen sind doch was Schönes


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Dezember 2009)

Jo, find ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Jarafi (28. Dezember 2009)

Solche Eismacros sehen einfach nur genial aus , toll gesehen.

Hier mal ein Sonnenuntergang, der Berg im Hintergrund ist der Kaiserstuhl

"Orange bis Rot"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schranzhans (28. Dezember 2009)

Echt tolle Fotos!


----------



## Jarafi (28. Dezember 2009)

Dann stell ich doch gleich nochmal eins rein 

"Geäst"

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. Dezember 2009)

Das sind zwar dieselben wie im DI-Thread, aber naja egal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (29. Dezember 2009)

Gefallen mir sehr gut, die Stimmungen mit den Bäumen sind einfach immer wieder super


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. Dezember 2009)

Der Ausschnitt von den Bildern oben, fand ich recht interessant


----------



## Carvahall (30. Dezember 2009)

Schon gerade im DI Thread gepostet.


----------



## Senfgurke (1. Januar 2010)

Ersteinmal ein frohes neues Jahr an alle!
Hab ein älteres Bild gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schnee lag bei mir noch nicht so, dass man schöne Fotos hätte machen können


----------



## Jarafi (1. Januar 2010)

WOW, der Panoramasonnenunetrgang ist echt beeindruckend , klasse gemacht


----------



## pixelflair (1. Januar 2010)

So..

hier bilder vom spaziergang heute..


haben mitlerweile so 13-14cm schnee hier  und es hört nit mehr auf


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Januar 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Dann stell ich doch gleich nochmal eins rein
> 
> "Geäst"


Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Senfgurke (1. Januar 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> So..
> 
> hier bilder vom spaziergang heute..
> 
> ...



och menno, ich will auch 
Das 2te Bild sieht klasse aus find ich.


----------



## bobby (1. Januar 2010)

sehr schöne Fotos


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (2. Januar 2010)

@8800GT Vielen Dank 8800GT 

@ sky2k4 Mir gefällt das letzte Schneebild am besten mit dem Eis, sieht top aus


----------



## pixelflair (2. Januar 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> @8800GT Vielen Dank 8800GT
> 
> @ sky2k4 Mir gefällt das letzte Schneebild am besten mit dem Eis, sieht top aus



danke... morgen werd ich nochmal unterwegs sein denke ich.. wenn ich hier noch rauskomm -.- is noch mehr schnee als gestern ^^


----------



## Jarafi (2. Januar 2010)

Ich bin froh wenn der Schnee sich in Grenzen hält 

Aber ich habe hier mal noch einen Sonnenuntergang " Herbsthalme"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Januar 2010)

schönes Bild..

wohne in Salzgitter, nördlich vom harz  grad gemessen.. so zwischen 22 und 25cm  je nach lage xD

haben seit heute nachmittag 8-9cm neuschnee


----------



## Jarafi (2. Januar 2010)

Dankeschön , sag mal läufst du mit der Taschenlampe draußen rum? 

Hier mal noch etwas Herbstliches  " Im Doppelpack"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Januar 2010)

Pfff euch alle stecke ich locker in die Fototasche... ich sage nur HARZ! xD 
30cm Schnee waren hier vor ein paar Tagen mal...

Schneeschippen kann man(n) hier mehrmals am Tag. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jarafi (2. Januar 2010)

Achso, dann is ja gut nicht das du ausrutscht und dir weh tust , 

@ nichtraucher91 sehr inetressantes Bild , gefällt mir


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Januar 2010)

@Jarafi

Danke

@sky2k4

Gut dann eben südliches Harzvorland  ich nehme das nicht so genau. Hab nicht ohne Grund Geo abgewählt. xD


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (6. Januar 2010)

Drauß vom Walde.. eh see da komm ich her


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Januar 2010)

BÄÄÄÄ!!! weg mit dem Zeug!!! Kein Schnee!!!
ICH WILL DIE SOOOOOONNNNNEEEE......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jarafi (6. Januar 2010)

Einfach geniale Bilder, mehr brauch man dazu nicht sagen 

Mir persönlich gefällt das erste am besten superschöne farben


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Januar 2010)

Das letzte is mir persönlich ne Spur zu dunkel, aber sonst sinse gut


----------



## MESeidel (7. Januar 2010)

hmm so unterschiedlich könne Meinungen sein^^

Das 3. finde ich das Beste.

Beim 1. sind zwar die Farben der Wolken sehr schön (was mehr aus macht als die folgende Kritik!), aber das untere Drittel säuft total weg.
Da fehlt einfach der Dynamikumfang.
Wenn wieder sich wieder mal so eine Gelegenheit ergibt, das Foto auf dem Kamera LCD prüfen und die Belichtungskorrektur hoch schrauben (DR+ Funktion kann man auch probieren, aber Ergebnisse sind unterschiedlich).
Im Zweifelsfall eine Belichtungsreihe schießen und das Ganze per Software zu einem HDR zusammen rechen.

Naja und das 2. ist gar nicht mein Fall.
Ich bin einfach kein Fan von Objektiv Problemen wie Flare.
Hab oft das billige Konica-Minolta Kit-Objektiv dabei, weil es Flare und Ghosting fast völlig ignoriert (siehe Bild).
Dafür schwächelt es sehr bei Schärfe und Kantenverzerrung.
Welche Objektive von Canon und Nikon sich besonders für Gegenlichtaufnahmen eignen, kann ich leider nicht sagen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (7. Januar 2010)

Solche Aufnahmen mit Sonnestrahlen, gefallen mir immer sehr gut, wie auch das, natürlich ist nicht ganz scharf, aber mir gefällt es trozdem 

Ich hab hier noch so etwas ähnliches "Alles wird Durchbrochen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (7. Januar 2010)

Interessantes Licht-und-Schatten-Spiel.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Januar 2010)

@ heizungsrohr & Jarafi

Danke!

@MESeidel

Danke für die ausführliche Kritik. Ich hab das Bild mit dem Handy (Nokia N95) gemacht, während des MTB-Training's.
Meine Absicht war es auch nicht, denn unteren Bereich so zu beleuchten, dass man ihn klar erkennen kann. Das lenkt nur vom Sonnenuntergang ab. Daher sind die meisten Sonnenuntergangsbilder von mir im unteren Teil leicht bist teils sehr stark unterbelichtet. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2010)

Sehen trozdem super aus 

Ich hab hier mal noch etwas passend zum kalten Wetter 

"Eiskalt" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Januar 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Sehen trozdem super aus
> 
> Ich hab hier mal noch etwas passend zum kalten Wetter
> 
> "Eiskalt"


gefällt.. wprde auch gern raus... aber ich komm nich vor die tür  schöne schneeverwehungen usw.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2010)

haste keine schneefräse? 

Hier nochmal etwas kühles , aufgenommen als die Sonne unterging 

"Goldener Schnee"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2010)

@ jarafi : Schönes Motiv 
Leider ist mir das schwarz nicht scharz genug 

OT : Wie kann eine Iso-Empfindlichkeit von 168 enstehen


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2010)

Danke , ja das mit dem Schwarz ist bei dem weißen Schnee und Licht naja 

ISO 168, da shab ich jetzt noch nie gehört, zeigt ers einfach nur falsch an?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2010)

das mit dem Schwarz kann man ganz einfach lösen.
Stichwort : Tonwertkorrketur 

Iso 168 wurde aber bei deinem Bild verwendet... (laut exif)


----------



## Ecle (9. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn die Ricoh Kameras die immer den exakten ISO Wert auslesen, da ist nichts genormt, vielleicht ist es bei dieser Nikon Kamera auch so.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2010)

Das ist jetzt eins wo die Schwärze passt 

"Gräser" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2010)

Allerdings 
(Iso 64 )

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Ecle (9. Januar 2010)

ISO 64 ist doch normal, das sind ganz normale drittel Stufen. Nur sowas wie ISO 168 ist natürlich schon etwas komisch.
Übrigens nettes Bild. Kommt gut, da die schwarzen Töne absaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2010)

Danke freut mich 

Hier mal noch so ein ähnliches, nur eben eine der letzten "Gänseblümchen" 

"Schwarze Blüten"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für eine etwas ältere Kamera (Fuji FinePix S 5600)
Der Strommast sollte im Bild sein.Habe auch andere gemacht wo er nicht im Bild ist, aber ich finde der Mast schaft eine ganz besondere Atmosphäre.


----------



## -NTB- (10. Januar 2010)

magst du auch eins ohne strommast reinstellen...hat aber echt nen geiles flair dasss bild


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2010)

Nichts besonderes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Januar 2010)

Schließe mich an, nur der Strommast passt nicht so ganz finde ich 

@ riedochs

Das zweite gefällt mir super, ein richtiger Schneesturm


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. Januar 2010)

Ok, hier mal eins ohne Mast und größerem Zoom :


----------



## -NTB- (10. Januar 2010)

wunderbar
vielen dank


----------



## Low (10. Januar 2010)

Bei uns liegen z.Z 20-25 cm Schnee.
An stellen wo der Wind den Schnee nicht weggeblasen hat liegen 30cm.

Da unser Haus aber relativ hoch liegt hat der Wind das meiste sofort wieder weggeweht.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Januar 2010)

Sehr coole Fotos, gefallen mir super, besonders das mit den schuhen , sag mal wo wohnst du den genau?


----------



## Low (10. Januar 2010)

Im Sauerland.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Januar 2010)

Okö, echt klasse winterlandschaft 

Hie rmal noch wa sinteresanntes, da waren die Wolken so stark das die Sonne so verdeckt wurde, lag wohl am Schneefall " Sonnenschatten"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Bei uns liegen z.Z 20-25 cm Schnee.
> An stellen wo der Wind den Schnee nicht weggeblasen hat liegen 30cm.
> 
> Da unser Haus aber relativ hoch liegt hat der Wind das meiste sofort wieder weggeweht.



fotografischer Mist 

20-25cm? süß  wir sind hier in Niedersachsen bei nem halben Meter


----------



## -NTB- (10. Januar 2010)

ja los, wo sind die beweißfotos


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2010)

Genau, nicht quatschen. Zeigen


----------



## Low (10. Januar 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> fotografischer Mist
> 
> 20-25cm? süß  wir sind hier in Niedersachsen bei nem halben Meter




Die Fotos hab ich mit einer 6 Jahre alten billig Kamera gemacht.

Bei uns hat es am Samstag und heute auch nicht geschneit.

Laut Nachrichten sollte es schneien aber naja.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Januar 2010)

Dann möchte ich doch auch mal was zum Schnee beitragen 

" Blauer Schnee"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2010)

Der Übergang von den Baumkronen zu dem Himmel finde ich super.


----------



## pixelflair (11. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Die Fotos hab ich mit einer 6 Jahre alten billig Kamera gemacht.
> 
> Bei uns hat es am Samstag und heute auch nicht geschneit.
> 
> Laut Nachrichten sollte es schneien aber naja.


geht nicht um die kamera sondern darum,dass der objekt einfach mist is ;D


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2010)

Was meine Schuhe oder meine Einfahrt? 
Die Schuhe sind normal nicht so weiß^^


----------



## Jarafi (11. Januar 2010)

Vielen dank, freut mich das es gefällt.

Ich meinte das mit den Schuhen ist ein originelles Bild


----------



## Masterwana (11. Januar 2010)

Gibts zwar schon im DI-Threat, dort aber nur als meinVZ Screenshot.

Der vergammelte Tofu-Stein. Leider etwas unscharf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider der falsche Hintergrund. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Januar 2010)

Also der Tofustein gefällt mir wirklich echt gut vorallem das Grün mit dem Weiß sieht klasse aus.

Ich auch nochmal was von mir " Perlenstadt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2010)

"Archivbilder"

AIDA 2006 / Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8

Auf See:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Malta:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2010)

Irland 2006
Küste südlich von Dublin (Bild verkleinert und mit PS in S/W gewandelt)

Nikon D50 + Sigma 18-200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Januar 2010)

Das sieht genial aus, der Schwarze Kies mit dem wasser. einfach herrlich 

Dann will ich auch mal noch was zur Urlaubsstimmung beitragen "Sonneklammer"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (2. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe hier mal nen picasa webalbum falls jmd sich noch mehr von mir anschaun will, für fragen bin ich gerne da^^
Picasa Web Albums - Bönie - Best of Eos 400d


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2010)

proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_c00FTTMPn60/SpZ6N7FOnbI/AAAAAAAAAhM/FFyPX00_2Ww/s912/DPk_0009.JPG
> 
> ich habe hier mal nen picasa webalbum falls jmd sich noch mehr von mir anschaun will, für fragen bin ich gerne da^^
> Picasa Web Albums - Bönie - Best of Eos 400d




Sehr schöne Bilder dabei, nur leider keine Exifs


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (3. Februar 2010)

meistens sind exifs dabei, da wo keine exifs dabei sind hab ich mit nem leica 60mm macro fotografiert, da werden leider keine exifs übertragen!


----------



## Michel1982 (5. Februar 2010)

Da hab ich auch das ein oder andere (aufgenommen mit einer Sony DSC-R1 / Canon PowerShot A70 / Panasonic DMC-FX01)...


MfG,

Michel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Februar 2010)

2, 3, 7 finde ich persönlich am besten, wenn auch 2 etwas überarbeitet ist.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jarafi (7. Februar 2010)

Da sind echt super Aufnahmen dabei , vorallem die Sonnenuntergänge sind genial.
Ich habe hier mal noch etwas von dem "extremen" Winter 
Das Bild ist aus 4 Einzelbildern zusammengesetzt 

Einmal in klein und einmal in Groß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. März 2010)

Den Thread mal wiederbeleben...


Grüsse


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. März 2010)

oh da mach ich auch mit..hab mir vor kurzem ne dslr zugelegt.

@michel 

echt geile bilder..mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Carvahall (10. März 2010)

Nochmal was von Winteranfang


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. März 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Den Thread mal wiederbeleben...
> 
> 
> Grüsse




also das Erste... ja...
Das zweite ist eine interessante Perspektive, allerdings hast du es völlig überreizt. Die Reflektion der Sonne ist viel zu stark belichtet.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Masterwana (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. März 2010)

Gefällt mir


----------



## Jarafi (11. März 2010)

Die sieht wirklich klasse aus, gefällt mir auch sehr 

Da muss ich gleich auch noch was hochladen, aufgenommen mit meienr Nikon Cool Pix L19 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (11. März 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> #Bild



sry, aber dein Bild kippt gewaltig, einmal grade rücken bitte


----------



## Jarafi (11. März 2010)

Ich würde nicht sagen das das Bild kippt, eher das der Acker ein gefälle hat


----------



## der_yappi (11. März 2010)

@Masterwana:

Dein Bild gefällt mir. Vor allem Himmel (Kondensstreifen), Sonnenuntergang und die Waldlinie.
Was komisch wirkt ist der Schnee (blaustich).

Liegt aber eher am Weißabgleich der Kamera. Vlt mal probieren mit nachbearbeiten?

Und wenn der Acker mal schräg ist, fängt man in auch so ein und dreht in nicht gerade 
Sonst regt sich der Bauer später auf...


----------



## Masterwana (11. März 2010)

*@ sky2k4:* Hab für dich mal um 0,6° gekippt. (jetzt kippts für mich nach rechts.)

*@ Jarafi:* Richtig! Hinzu kommt noch das die Bäume am rechten Rand in drei verschiedenen Ebenen liegen.

*@ der-yappi:* Der Bauer regt sich schon genug über das Osterfeuer hinter dem Fotografen auf. Da mus ich nicht noch den Acker planieren! ^^
Der Weisabgleich wurde wahrscheinlich von der Sonne durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung warum sich so viele Leute über bläulichen Schnee auf Fotos aufregen. Wart ihr schonmal bei Dämmerung draußen? Der Schnee ist ganz einfach blau, weil der Himmel den so färbt, wenn man den immer auf neutral korrigiert, sieht der Himmel halt rotstichig aus.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. April 2010)

Ein kleines Blümchen...



Mfg​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

hey das blümelein gefällt mir sehr... finde die farbkomposition sehr gut...
hast du da noch bei ps noch bissl gebastelt? oder ist es so wie die kammera es ausgespuckt hat?


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Hab nicht viel optimiert, Makrofunktion und die Schärfe manuell eingestellt.


Grüsse


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Kann ich nur zustimmen echt nette Blüte .

Ich hab hier mal einen Sonnenuntergang mit BLick über Kaiserstuhl,Rheinntal bis zu den Vogesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Wie immer ein tolles Bild. 

Kommt bei dir ein Stativ zum Einsatz ?


Meine Schnecke ist leider schlecht fokussiert...



Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Meisten fotografiere ich ohne, das Bild ist auch ohne entstanden, meistens mach ichs mit dem Guten alten Luftanhalten.
Fragst du weil es da etwas dunkel war?

Zur Schnecke, das Motiv ist super und auch der Schwarze Hintegrund ist genial, nur leider sind die Augen unscharf 

Hier mal noch das selbe als Panoramabild aus ich glaube es waren 4 Einzelbilder , hab noch welche muss ich aber noch zusammenfügen , aber hoffe das gefällt schon mal


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Fragst du weil es da etwas dunkel war?


 

Ja genau. 

Aber es geht ja auch ohne Stativ...obwohl, ich werd mir noch eins zulegen, es kommen bestimmt noch Situationen, wo dann ein Stativ notwendig sein wird.

Noch was aus der Pflanzenwelt...


Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Joar außerdem is mir das zueviel stres das ding mit mir rumzutragen , abe rich hör meistens musik beim Fotografieren dann kommen coole Sachen raus 
Echt super Aufnahmen, beim ersten gefällt mir vorallem der Schärfeverlauf 

Hier ist mal noch ein Fotoversuch, da Spiegelt sich die Landschaft in meinem Auge, und das hab ich selber gemacht, bei 100 waren dann zwei gute dabei , sich selbst die Kamera zu halten ohne das man was sieht sondern nur hört wenn er scharf stellt is wirklich anstrengend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Super Aufnahme, speziell der blaue Himmel "im Auge", ne tolle Idee.

Mit dem ausschwenkbaren Display der 5000 geht das wohl etwas leichter von Hand, noch ein Bild von meinem kleinen Penner...



Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Hat der zuviel getrunken? , echt klasse Aufnahme.

Hier mal mein Dickerchen , im Porträt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Der hat ne geknickste "Antenne", sieht aus als hätte die Katze ein Abenteuer hinter sich...

Ich geh jetzt mal an die Frische, in der Nähe gibt's ne zerfallene Burg, mal kucken was da geht.


Bis später.



Grüsse


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Pass aber auf die Schlossgespenster auf , hofe kriegst wa sgutes vor die Linse


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Yo, mal schauen ob ich den Weg auf den Berg überhaupt finde...

Hab noch Frage : Ich kann ja mit dem 5000 den Sonnenuntergang-Modus wählen, sollte die ISO Empfindlichkeit dann manuell auf sagen wir mal 1600-2500, oder gar auf 3200 gestellt werden ?


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Theroetsich ja, aber musst schauen wie das Ausssieht, ich würde sagen generell so ca 2000 müssten passen.

Ich mach als den Trick, ich nehme mit zb drei verschwiedenen auf ( mit der cam vom nachbar) und daheim schau ich mir dann an welches am besten war.
2000 war bei der Canon ok, aber je mehr Iso des desto mehr rauschen , meine kleine zeigts leider nicht an, nur die blende ca 4 und die verschlusszeit 1/4 meistens, wenn dir das was hilft?


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Ja, das hilft mir weiter, hab mir auch das Profibuch für die D5000 von Klaus Kindermann geholt, ist alles sehr gut erklärt.

Wenn ich das Buch mal ganz durchhabe, und alles verstehe, dann geht's von Tag zu Tag besser, ich bin ja noch ein blutiger Anfänger, freu mich aber schon darauf, Fortschritte zu machen.

Momentan interessieren mich vor allem Makroaufnahmen, machen einfach Spass.


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Makro mach ich auch sehr gerne, ich würd emich auch nicht als Profi bezeichnen, bin ich auch nicht, mich freut es einfach das Menschen meine Bilder gefallen .

Und die IDeen hat immernoch der Fotograf, die Kamera nimmts nur auf.

Was du auch mal probiern kannst, ich lieg als meistens aufm Boden rum , und mach 20 Aufnahmen von einem Motiv in verschiednen Perspektiven, ich sag immer einfachn bisschen rumspielen


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. April 2010)

Hoffe das zählt als Natur... seid nachsichtig mit mir Anfänger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Natürlich zählt das , finde den Bildaufbau sehr interessant , und auch das Motiv, mir gefällts


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Pass aber auf die Schlossgespenster auf , hoffe kriegst was gutes vor die Linse


 

War wohl nix, man kommt nicht richtig an die Überreste ran, dem Denkmalschutz zu liebe.

Bleiben nur 3 Bilder übrig, 2 davon kippen etwas zu sehr seitwärts. 

Die Luft anhalten und das Zittern nerven auf Dauer, kann mich dann schlecht auf's Focussieren konzentrieren, Autofocus ist nämlich immer aus. Muss halt ein Stativ her...

Das dritte Bild gefällt mir gut, ist ein alter zugewachsener Aussichtsturm...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Ja kippt etwas, aber die Ideen find ich super, vorallem alte Mauern oder Burgen haben immer etwas, ich bin schoin ewig auf der Scuhe nach alten Lagerhäusern oder sowas, das würd emich mal reizen. 

Aber hier mal noch einen Sonnenuntergang von mir, die Sonne verschwindet hinter den Vogesen, hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Sehr schön (wie alle deine Sunsets), wenn die Sonne noch tiefer links im Bild stehen würde, dann wäre das Bild absolut perfekt.


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

ja das stimmt muss mal schauen vielleicht finde ich noch eins, habs noch nicht wirklich aussortiert 

Hier mal noch ein Panoramascreen, von der selben Stelle nur bei Tageslicht


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2010)

Das z.b ist perfekt.


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2010)

Dankeschön , freut mich, das hier ist noch etwas ähnliches


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. April 2010)

Hier mal eins von heute Abend, kurz vor Sonnentuntergang.

Das Bild ist zwar fast schwarz, der Effekt gefällt mir trotzdem gut. 



Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (10. April 2010)

Sieht super aus, richtig genial 

Grüße


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (10. April 2010)

hier sindn paar bilder von mir, auch viel natur dabei!

Picasa-Webalben - Bönie - Best of Eos 400d


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. April 2010)

Mein erster Sunset...​ 


Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (12. April 2010)

Nicht ganz so spektakulär, dafür aber garantiert nicht in Deutschland zu sehen

AV


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. April 2010)

Wow, Bild 3 und 4 sind genial. 



Mfg


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. April 2010)

Noch was aus der "Session" mit meinem Hund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (12. April 2010)

Also wikrlich genial , sowohl die Untergänge von e-freak als auch die geisiere? von Alex 

Grüße


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (12. April 2010)

Yep. Wobei nur das erste ein wirklicher Geysir ist. Das andere ist ein Warmwassersee. Herrlich, sich darin auszuruhen, während draußen Minusgrade herrschen. 

Aufgenommen wurde das am Tatio-Geysir nahe San Pedro de Atacama mit einer Lumix DMC-FS7.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder aus der Gegend.

Die erste Aufnahme ist weg vom Geysirfeld, die zweite zeigt das ganze Geschehen (wobei allerdings recht wenig los ist. Ich hatte da mehr Dampf erwartet. ) und die dritte Aufnahme den Vulkan Licancabur.

AV


----------



## Jarafi (12. April 2010)

Da würde ich mit meinen Rückenbeschwerden auch mal gerne reinliegen 

Ja sag mal wieso haste nicht schon früher deine super Bilder hier reingestellt!!! , sidn echt Klasse.

Hier mal noch eins von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (12. April 2010)

Immer wieder vergessen. ^^ Ich hatte das Thema schon lange bei Read-it-later abgelegt, aber bei 3 Seiten von gemerkten Themen verliert man gerne die Übersicht. ^^ Genug Material hab ich allerdings. 

zB die folgenden. Immer noch die Tatio-Region, allerdings ein paar Kilometer weiter weg. Die Landschaft da ist schon beeindruckend.  Hab heute meinen Bafög-Bescheid bekommen und werd da im chilenischen Winter noch mal hinfahren. Ich hab mir zwar in den 3 Tagen, in denen ich in San Pedro war, die wichtigsten Sachen angeschaut, aber da gibt es noch so viel zu sehen! 

AV


----------



## Jarafi (13. April 2010)

Wikrlich sehr geile Bilder! , stell späte rnoch welche rein, und ja ich hab schon Schule aus , ahc ich mag meine Schule


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. April 2010)

@ Alex Vanderbilt  

Versuch es mal mit Panoramabildern 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (13. April 2010)

Panorama würd ich gern, aber ich hab nicht drauf geachtet, die passenden Bilder dafür zu machen, zumindest nicht in San Pedro.  2560 sollte doch aber auch für 2 Monitore reichen, oder? 
Aber ich hab folgende. Stammen von direkt vor dem Valle de la Muerte, dem südamerikanischen Gegenstück zum US-amerikanischen Death Valley. Ziemlich trocken, das Ganze da, ziemlich warm und ziemlich sonnig.  Und die Stadt hat eine bessere Internetversorgung als das 10x so große Antofagasta direkt an der Ruta 5 an der Küste. 

AV


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. April 2010)

Die Bilder haben Potenzial, wie ich finde.
Beschneide (-arbeite) mal noch etwas die Bilder etwas und BITTE nicht noch mal in voller Auflösung.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (13. April 2010)

Volle Auflösung wäre 3648x2736. ^^ Aber OK, das nächste Mal wirds kleiner. Wenn ich auch finde, dass man auf den kleinen Bildern nicht mehr so viel erkennt. 

AV


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. April 2010)

Ja du hast wahrscheinlich nen Bildschirm mit 2560x1920  Da könnte man das verstehn


----------



## Jarafi (13. April 2010)

wenn du sie 900 breit machst kannst sie auch als Vollbild einfügen hier.

Aber echt geniale Aufnahmen, sieht fast aus wie auf dem Mond finde ich , ich hab hier mal noch etwas Grünes , aber war auf den Lichteffekt aus durch die Tropfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (13. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ja du hast wahrscheinlich nen Bildschirm mit 2560x1920  Da könnte man das verstehn



Nö, ich hab gerade mal 1440x900.  Aber das hält mich nicht davon ab, ausschließlich Wallpaper in exorbitanten Größen zu verwenden. *g*

Wie funktioniert eigentlich das direkte Einfügen? Einfach den Link des Attachments im Beitrag einfügen?

@Jarafi Das Mondtal kommt noch.  Da, aber auch in großen Teilen der ganzen Hochebene kommt man sich wirklich vor wie auf einem anderen Planeten. 

AV


----------



## Jarafi (13. April 2010)

Also das direkte einfügen geht so, du lädst ein Bild hoch machst Rechtsklick darauf und kopierst die Adresse wo da steht, dann klickst du auf das Bildsymbol, das mit Berg drinne fürgst den link ein und fertig , so wie eins über dir siehts dann aus hoffe ich


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (13. April 2010)

Here we go: Las Tres Marías im Tal des Mondes. Die Infotafel ist zwar nicht wirklich natürlich, auch wenn sie aus dem dort zu findenden Salzkristallen besteht, aber der Rest ist 100% natürlichen Ursprungs.  Kurz nach dem Foto hat mich dann eine recht heftige Brise von einer nahe gelegenen Düne erwischt, das hat sich angefühlt als würden einem Nadeln in die Haut gestochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Jarafi (14. April 2010)

Wikrlich richtig "Mondig" , geniale Aufnahme, hoffe hast den Sandstrum gut überstanden.

Ich bring mal ein "Grüne" Bild, die Baruntöne von deiner Mondlandschaft passen da super 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (14. April 2010)

Was ich beim letzten Mal noch vergessen hatte; Das Bild mit den Tropfen ist wirklich spitze! Die Lichteffekt haben es in sich, schön stimmig. 

Ich hab noch etwas braun beizusteuern, danach ist aber gut mit Braun für den Moment.  Auch mit Sonnenuntergang, um etwas im Schema der vorherigen Bilder zu bleiben.  Der Sandteufe auf dem einen Bild war einer  von 2en an diesem Tag, zwar weit entfernt, vllt 4 km der auf dem Bild und der andere 3 Km, aber dennoch imposant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin vor allem überrascht, dass das Bild mit dem Mond so gut geworden ist. Normalerweise bringt die Kamera bei solchen Lichtverhältnissen kein ordentliches Bild zustande. 

AV


----------



## Jarafi (14. April 2010)

Danke freut mich das es gefällt , bei den tollen landschaften musste die Kamera einfach gute Bilder machen 

Wirklich geniale Aufnhamen, kompliment , und gute Nacht


----------



## maiggoh (15. April 2010)

wirklich sehr schöne bilder von euch allen macht echt spaß hier reinzuschauen.
Ich hab leider weder talent noch ausstattung dafür.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. April 2010)

Das Talent kommt, wenn du die Ausstattung hast 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## maiggoh (15. April 2010)

Würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen
Aber ich kann ja persönliche profiberatung haben bin ja mit jarafi befreundet


----------



## der_yappi (15. April 2010)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen
> Aber ich kann ja persönliche profiberatung haben bin ja mit jarafi befreundet



Kommt echt nicht sooo auf das Equipment an.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder die mit einer Nikon Coolpix 2000 (2 MPixel / 3 Fach Zoom) von Anno 2003 gemacht wurden.


----------



## Jarafi (15. April 2010)

Würde ich nicht sagen, Talent und das Auge für schöne Motive haben weder was mit der Ausstattung noch der Technik zu tun , sonder mit eim selbst .
Wie yappi ja gesagt hat , sieht man auch an seinen Bildern, 


Hier mal noch eine Quiettenblüte, allerdings eine wilde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. April 2010)

Ein Bewohner meiner Dachrinne...


Das Bild wurde leider nicht so scharf wie erhofft, und ich komm auch nicht näher an den Kleinen ran. 

Ein ordentliches Makro-Objektiv muss her, ist aber schweine teuer. 



Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (15. April 2010)

Ein netter Spatz , bei uns haben wir auch ganz viele, die fliegen immer wie die Raketen um die Hausecken


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. April 2010)

Hatte ein bisschen Glück, nach dem "Klick" war er auch schon weg.


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. April 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Ein ordentliches Makro-Objektiv muss her, ist aber schweine teuer.


Naja das [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Sigma 50 mm AF-EX 2.8 DG Macro für Nikon kostet "gerade mal" 320€, das is jetz zwar fürn Schüler wie mich kein Pappenstiel, aber auch nich gerade unbezahlbar, wie so manch anderes[/FONT]


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. April 2010)

Es soll aber ein AF-S VR Micro 105mm 2.8G IF-ED werden, und das kostet bei geizhals mehr als das doppelte vom Sigma.

Da die D5000 keinen Bildstabilisator mitbringt, muss es auf jeden Fall ein VR (II) sein.

Die beiden Nikkor VR Objektive die mit dem Kit ausgeliefert wurden sind schon recht ordentlich, daher soll das Neue auch eins von den Dingern werden.  


Mfg


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2010)

^^ hier mal mein Tiger 
P.S.: im winter is das unterm weihnachtsbaum ihr lieblingsplatz


----------



## der_yappi (15. April 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Ein Bewohner meiner Dachrinne...
> Das Bild wurde leider nicht so scharf wie erhofft, und ich komm auch nicht näher an den Kleinen ran.
> Ein ordentliches Makro-Objektiv muss her, ist aber schweine teuer.
> Mfg



Was willste den fotografieren?
Für Vögel (und andere schnelle Zeitgenossen) ist ein Makro nicht die erste Wahl. Da solltest du eher ein lichtstarkes Tele nehmen (Sigma 50-150 f2.8 / Sigma 70-200 f2.8) oder ein Allround-Tele (Nikkor 70-300 VR).
Wenn du aber Blüten und andere "stille" Objekte fotografierst -> Makro von Sigma oder Nikkor mit 105mm oder mehr.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ^^ hier mal mein Tiger
> P.S.: im winter is das unterm weihnachtsbaum ihr lieblingsplatz



Deine Bilder sind ein wenig zu groß. Bitte 900px breit (max 1000) und etwas komprimieren (~150kb).
Gibt viele die noch unter 1Mbit DSL leiden (wenn nicht sogar noch langsamer)

Zur Katze: Die Katze meiner Freundin legt sich auch gern untern Weihnachtsbaum und macht dort ein Chaos 
Vor allem mit der dort platzierten Decke.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (16. April 2010)

maiggoh schrieb:


> wirklich sehr schöne bilder von euch allen macht echt spaß hier reinzuschauen.
> Ich hab leider weder talent noch ausstattung dafür.



Von welchem Talent sprichst du denn?  Und von welcher Ausstattung? Wie gesagt, ich mach bzw. machte die Bilder alle mit einer handelsüblichen Digitalkamera. Ich hatte zwar auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine richtig gute Kamera zu zulegen, aber da eine normale DK auch gute Bilder machen kann... Wozu?  Was ordentliches kommt erst, wenn ich mir das passende Teleskop (Nicht Teleobjektiv, sondern Teleskop) zugelegt habe und mit der Digicam keine vernünftigen Bilder damit machen kann. Funktioniert zwar auch, aber ist eine elende Friemelarbeit.  Zum Talent noch was: In meinen Augen hat das alles wenig mit Talent, sondern vielmehr mit Glück zu tun, die Kamera nämlich genau im richtigen Moment einsatzbereit zu haben. 

Wo ich grade davon rede; Hier mal was zu dem Thema. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eine Bild ist die Sonne, mit Filter und Sepia. Ich muss natürlich das Pech haben, genau dann in Chile zu sein, wenn die Sonne seit Jahren auf einem absoluten Aktivitätsminimum rumlungert. Das andere Bild ist ebenfalls aus der Region, ca. 500 Km südlich von Antofagsta im Valle Elquí bei La Serena. Man merkt schon deutlich den Unterschied. 

AV


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

ok ich werds versuchen. Ich hab selber nur ne Inet geschwindigkeit von 180 kbit/s, ich weiss wie kacke das is -.-


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. April 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wenn du aber Blüten und andere "stille" Objekte fotografierst -> Makro von Sigma oder Nikkor mit 105mm oder mehr.


 
Genau solche unbeweglichen Objekte halt, deshalb wird's wohl das Nikon Nikkor Mikro mit 105mm. 


Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (16. April 2010)

So ich hab hier noch was grünes  mit einer Verzerrung , hoffe es gefällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. April 2010)

Schönes Bild , bin mal auf den Sonnenuntergang heut gespannt, durch Überreste der Aschewolke sollten spektakuläre Farben möglich sein.


Ich berichte dann später.  




Mfg


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. April 2010)

Naja die spektakulären Farben krichste in jeder Großstadt mit schlechter Luft hin  Industriegebiete bieten sich auch an.


----------



## Jarafi (16. April 2010)

Auf meiner Fototour heute habe ich diese gefleckte Taubnessel endeckt, ein sehr schönes Blümchen wie ich finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. April 2010)

Dann will ich doch auch mal 2 kleine Bilder zeigen. Weiß nicht ob sie mit euren Profi aufnahmen vergleichbar sind, mir gefallen sie jedenfalls.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. April 2010)

@ Jarafi

Schöne Farbe das Blümchen, das Kraut gibt's bei uns nicht, zumindest hab ich's noch nie hier gesehen.

War heut auch ein wenig unterwegs.



Grüsse


----------



## Jarafi (16. April 2010)

@ Nobody, also ich find die Bilder auch klasse vorallem den Leguan , ich hoffe zumindest das es einer ist 

@ e-freak, Vielen Dank freut mich , das zweite gefällt mir am besten von den beiden, mit der D5000 scheint es spaßig zu sein


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. April 2010)

Leguan ist schon mal ganz gut. Es ist ein Iguna. Die wackeln auf Yugatan so rum.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. April 2010)

@ Jarafi​ 
Das kannst du mir glauben, aber, von 100 sind wieder mal nur eine handvoll brauchbar. ​ 
Dieses hier ist mein heutiger Favorit, finde die Stimmung genial.​ 



Grüsse​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (16. April 2010)

Dann lag ich ja zum Glück gar nicht so weit weg mit Leguan , aber ein nettes Tierchen.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist einfach genial, mit den Tannenästen im Vordergrund 

Das müsste Farblich sehr schön passen , meine giftige Aufnahme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. April 2010)

Tolles Bild, die Schärfe ist astrein. ​ 
Du machst auch gerne Nahaufnahmen wie ich sehe.​ 

Bei diesem war es schon etwas schwerer für mich, das Bild hat nicht die erhoffte Schärfe, vom Farbrauschen nicht zu sprechen. Gut dass es die Bildverkleinerung gibt. ​ 

Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (16. April 2010)

Danke 

Bei dem Bild sieht man das das Licht schwierig war rauscht ganz leicht, wieviel iso musstest nehmen?
Ich kenne das Problem mit dem Rauschen zugut 


Und hier eine Echsenhaut , sieht zumindest so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. April 2010)

Hmm, scheint eine Alienhaut zu sein...​ 

Ich glaube ich hatte dummerweise den Sonnenuntergang-Modus verlassen und ne Makro mit Iso 1000 versucht, ging in die Hose. ​ 



Mfg​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (16. April 2010)

Macht ja nichts, aber das ist wirklich klasse!

Das passt Farblich auch wieder sehr schön, der kleine Kerl verteilt die Pollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. April 2010)

So und hier mal was aus der schönen Jahreszeit.


----------



## kuki122 (16. April 2010)

Bilder:


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (17. April 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch auch mal 2 kleine Bilder zeigen. Weiß nicht ob sie mit euren Profi aufnahmen vergleichbar sind, mir gefallen sie jedenfalls.



Boah! Das ist jetzt gemein!  So schöne Klippen und Wasserfarben hätte ich auch gerne erlebt.  (Iguana und Leguan sind übrigens ein und dasselbe, nur in unterschiedlichen Sprachen. *hide*) 

Ich werf mal wieder etwas Braun in die Runde, in vielen verschiedenen Nuancen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und aufgewühlte Felsen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Abschluss noch ein Hibiskus, die in La Serena und den umgebenden Tälern wie Unkraut wachsen. Was uns Jahre und viel Mühe in Deutschland kostet, wächst hier einfach so vor sich hin, teilweise mehrere Meter hoch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Jarafi (17. April 2010)

@ kuki, Der Hase ist einfach genial, so ein super Bild , die restlichen finde ich auch sehr gelungen 

@ Alex, Der Hibiskus ist klasse,schade das die hier nicht wachsen


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (17. April 2010)

auch nen paar von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (17. April 2010)

Das sind wirklich sehr schöne Bilder , aber könntest du sie nächstes mal in den Threat einbinden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2010)

@Alex Vanderbilt

das erste dürfte dir bekannt vorkommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (17. April 2010)

@nichtraucher91

Wie könnte ich nicht? *g*

Zum Thema Blümchen. Das ist eine meiner Orchideen. Während die bei meiner Mutter bei aller Pflege ständig eingehen, vernachlässige ich meine eigentlich sträflichst. Was dabei rauskommt, sieht man hier. Die blüht eigentlich das ganze Jahr durchgehen oder hat zumindest immer Knospen, die bald aufspringen. Ich hoffe, dass ist auch nach dem Jahr in Chile und dem Aufenthalt bei meiner Mutter noch so. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu den ganzen schönen Sonnenuntergängen möchte ich auch noch einen hinzufügen. War auch in Magdeburg irgendwann im Frühling 2009 von meinem Balkon ausgesehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (17. April 2010)

Hey ihr alle, habe vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten mal durch diesen Thread durchgeblättert und habe einige wirklich tolle und interessante Fotos von euch entdecken können. Ich möchte nun auch ein paar Fotos von mir vostellen und zur Kritik freigeben(keine Angst, ich nehme Kritik nicht persönlich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reißender Strom Acher bei Nacht
Edit: Sony Alpha 380 mit 18-55mm Kitobjektiv
Bild von meinem Kater Oskar hinzugefügt


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. April 2010)

Das Bild vom Acher sieht toll aus, wie gemalt, ziemlich "Fantasy"-like. Hätte nicht gedacht nicht dass dieser knapp 55km lange Nebenfluss so reissend sein kann. 


Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (17. April 2010)

Wirklich geniale Bilder , stimmt der Fluss sieht wikrlich aus wie gezeichnet mit Ölfarben fast oder sowas, klasse 

Der Kater ist auch nett.

Ich hab hier mal ein Ratebild , na wo ist das Aufgenommen oder was stellt es da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. April 2010)

Ja dann gibts von mir auch wieder mal was,was wasser haltiges. Und noch eine kleine Nahaufname


----------



## Jarafi (17. April 2010)

Wirklich geniale Wasseraufnahmen, vorallem die Fische 

Der Distelfalter gefällt mir auch sehr als Schmetterlingsfan


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (17. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen
@ e-freak: Hast du das mit der Acher grad gegoogelt oder wohnst du in der Nähe?
@Jarafi: Das von giftgrüne Bild gefällt mir sehr gut
Den Schmetterling find ich auch sehr ansprechend

So noch ein Bild, ISO 400 sieht man zugegebener Maßen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. April 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich bei Schwarz-Weiß-Aufnahmen ein leichtes Rauschen eig. immer sehr ansprechend finde.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. April 2010)

Ja der Vogel sieht gut aus. Gerade wenn ich denke das es schwierig ist so etwas zu Fotografieren. Die Tierchen sicnd nicht wirklich Fotogen.
Und damit hier nicht nur Nahaufnamen zu sehen sind...


----------



## Jarafi (18. April 2010)

Der Vogel gefällt mir auch sehr 

Bei den eisigenBilder wirds mir richtig kalt , abe rich muss auch noch ein Vögelchen reinstellen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. April 2010)

Ja Vögel habe ich in meinen Archiv auch rumfliegen. Ach und natürlich nen Sonnenaufgang


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. April 2010)

@Jarafi: das ist nicht zufällig am bodensee ?


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2010)

Nein, das ist am Mittelmeer , gibts am Bodensee auch solche Vögel?

Der Papagei gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. April 2010)

War auch nicht leicht einen zu finden. Hab lange gesucht bis mir einer vor der Linse geflogen ist. Das andere ist aus dem Wasser heraus Fotografiert. Weshalb ich nicht zoomen konnte da sonst das Wasser gestört hätte was auf der Linse war.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. April 2010)

Mit Exoten kann ich leider nicht dienen, geht heimisches Federvieh auch ? 



Mfg


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. April 2010)

Mach die Bilder aber in Zukunft viel kleiner, danke


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. April 2010)

Is ja schon gut, du nervst manchmal.

Schon erledigt.



Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. April 2010)

Gut dann mach die heimischen Broiler ähh Geflügel. Ich versorge euch dann mit meinen Exoten.


----------



## Jarafi (19. April 2010)

Also Amseln sollen ja gut schmecken , wirklich nettes Vögelchen 

Ich hab auch was heimisches ein "Wanzenpanzer" , ja das reimt sich sogar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. April 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Is ja schon gut, du nervst manchmal.
> Schon erledigt.
> Mfg


War ja nich böse gemeint, aber hat halt nich jeder DSL 16000


----------



## Johnny_John (19. April 2010)

Wow, die Wanze gefällt mir!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> aber hat halt nich jeder DSL 16000


 
Ist verständlich, ich hatte diesmal einfach vergessen auf 900 zu verkleinern.  Komm nicht wieder vor. 

Hab eines meiner Bilder mit D-Lighting verändert, kommt so etwas heller und detaillierter rüber als das Original.


Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (21. April 2010)

Nett, das sieht aus wie Öl. 

Ich geb mal wieder was wüstenhaftes zum Besten. Bis zu dem Tag hatte ich eigentlich in einer Wüste nur Sonne oder hin und wieder eine harmlose Wolke erwartet. Dieser Tag sollte mich aber eines besseren belehren. Wolken, Nebel, kalter Wind und sogar Regen (wobei der nur an der Küste auftrat) waren so ziemlich das letzte, was ich in einer Wüste erwartet hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenigstens die Massen an Kakteen haben den Tag gerettet. Davon gabs dann auch wirklich die verschiedensten Arten und richtige Kissen davon. Ich hatte natürlich das beste Schuhwerk an (geschlossene, aber abgelatschte Straßentreter und meine Zehen durften dann den Rest des Tages den Platz im Schuh mit eingetretenen Stacheln teilen. Nicht wirklich lustig. )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Jarafi (21. April 2010)

Sehr tolle Aufnahmen ! 

Das Wasser sieht genial aus und als Gegensatz dazu die Wüste 

Ich hab mal noch einen "Sandfarbenkäfer", der is meinem Nachbar gegen das Bein geflogen und war dann kurz benommen , so konnte ich ihn ablichten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (22. April 2010)

Nett, nett! 

Ich mach diesmal Halbe-Halbe. Salzwüste und Wasser oder Salar de Atacama:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach ging es dann auf 3.900 m rauf, wobei der Sprinter recht oft kurz vorm Absterben war. 

AV


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. April 2010)

War ein wenig unterwegs, dabei gab es nix Aussergewöhnliches zu sehen.

Hab mich dabei auf simple Motive gestürzt und bearbeite die Bilder gerade nachträglich mit Filter + Monochromeffekten so wie D-Lighting.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (22. April 2010)

Sieht sehr interessant aus, gefällt mir sehr , wa sverwendest du für Proggis?


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. April 2010)

Hi, macht alles die Kamera, es gibt dabei ne Masse an Möglichkeiten, und ich brauch dafür keine Software, finde ich sehr positiv. 

Grüsse



EDIT: Ohne D-Lighting sieht's besser aus...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (22. April 2010)

Coole Sache, das fidne ich einen kleinen Tick zu hell, oder is das Absicht?


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. April 2010)

Ja, war beabsichtigt, aber etwas zuviel des Guten. 

Die Blätter befinden sich unter Wasser.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (22. April 2010)

Naja vielleicht is der Löwenzahn ja auf einem Uraneinschluß gewachsen und leuchtet im dunkeln 

Das Bild mit den Blättern ist super , hier ein Löwenzahn, blüht so schön um die Jahreszeit , und eines meienr Lieblingsmotive 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. April 2010)

Machen wir mit dem Löwenzahn weiter, hier wurde der Farbabgleich etwas manipuliert. 

Diese Katze ist besessen...


----------



## Jarafi (22. April 2010)

Das is super , hat deine Katze auch den Schnitzelwahn


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. April 2010)

Ja, die hat den allgemeinen Fresswahn. 

Das Blümchen geht auch ganz in schreiendem Gelb.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (23. April 2010)

*Kleiner Sprung nach Süden* Ca. 1500km südlich von Antofagasta/San Pedro gibts die besten Vulkane in Chile. Schöne Kegel, bedeckt mit einem Zuckerhut. So, wie es sein muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heiß und Kalt so nah bei einander. Das einzige, was gefehlt hat, war ein Lavastrom.  Ok, gabs genug, aber einen aktiven gabs nicht zu sehen.

AV


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. April 2010)

Diese Blume erinnert mich ein wenig an den mit Zähnen bewachsenen Wüstenschlund aus dem Film "The Return of the Jedi". 

Es ist Frühling und alles blüht, das sieht man gerne, es gibt wahrlich Massen von Motiven, speziell in der Flora.

Die Blüte wurde mit dem Farbabgleich verändert, damit das Zentrum richtig fies rüberkommt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. April 2010)

Einfach herrlich die Bilder wo du überall herumreist echt toll .

Die Rote BLume ist auch super 

Ich hab hier mal eine Sumpfdotterblume, ich mag ihren Gelb7Orangestich, tolle Frabe finde ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. April 2010)

Das Orange steht ihr gut.  
Die "Falten" in der Blume sind schön anzusehen. 

Ich kenn mich leider nicht mit den Namen der verschiedensten Blumen aus, knipsen tu ich die Dinger aber gerne. 

Diese wurde mit dem Farbabgleich auf Blau verschärft, wollte dieses "Ding"  etwas mehr hervorheben. Soll so aussehen, als gehöre es nicht zum Rest dazu.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. April 2010)

Ist echt gut geworden, würde auf ne Art Distel tippen 

Hier mal noch eine Nahaufnahme eines Zitronenfalters , die setzten sich fast nie hin , hatte wohl Glück 

Da soll nochmal einer sagen mit normalen kameras kann man keine schöne Bilder machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. April 2010)

Ja so ne Art Distel, und klar kann man mit einer normalen Kamera gute Bilder machen. 

Ich spiel gern mit dem Farbabgleich rum, so kommen extreme Farben raus, nicht jedermann's Geschmack. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. April 2010)

Ich finde das mit dem Blaustich am besten , ich sag mal Gute Nacht stelle Morgen noch neue rein


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. April 2010)

Jo, man schreibt sich, noch ne Rose mit kräftigem Rotstich..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (24. April 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Einfach herrlich die Bilder wo du überall herumreist echt toll .
> 
> Die Rote BLume ist auch super
> 
> Ich hab hier mal eine Sumpfdotterblume, ich mag ihren Gelb7Orangestich, tolle Frabe finde ich



Ein Jahr Auslandsstudium und in den 3 Monate dauernden Semesterferien einmal in den Süden von Chile und einmal in den Norden. Sehr nett, viel zu sehen, aber auch kostspielig. Und im August ist alles wieder vorbei. 

Zu deiner Sumpfdotterblume kann ich nur sagen, dass ich selten so schöne Falten gesehen habe. 

Noch mal was aus dem Norden. Lagunas Altiplanicas auf besagten 3.900 m Höhe. In Natura sieht das Blau vom Himmel und vom See noch beeindruckender aus, und das trotz, dass ich Farbverbesserung bei der Kamera aktiviert habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. April 2010)

@Jarafi: Ich find deine Bilder zwar gut, aber irgendwie sind die letzten paar immer ein bisschen zu dunkel. Können ruhig mehr Helligkeit vertragen


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. April 2010)

Mal ne Rose mit ein wenig Weichzeichnung...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (24. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @Jarafi: Ich find deine Bilder zwar gut, aber irgendwie sind die letzten paar immer ein bisschen zu dunkel. Können ruhig mehr Helligkeit vertragen


 
Jetzt wo dus sagst , stimmt, muss ich mal bisschen heller machen vielen Dank 

@ Alex Echt Klasse, da krieg ich ja Reisefieber

@e-freak Die Rose sieht aus als ob sie Leuchtet , gefällt mir

Hier mal noch ein kleiner Grashüpfer der ein Sonnenabd auf einem Löwenzahn genommen hat , die farbe passt ja schonmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. April 2010)

Und der wollte sich verstecken...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (24. April 2010)

Woher weisst du das es ein "ER" ist ?

Ist einen kleinen Tick zu hell, aber super Motiv


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder hier! 

Solche netten Tierchen habe ich auch noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamera: Minolta Dimage A1


MfG

..


----------



## Jarafi (25. April 2010)

Schöne Hummelbilder , die sitzen an Lavendel oder?


----------



## FlyKilla (25. April 2010)

Moin, ich habe mich mal komplett durchgeackert hier. Da sind richtig fantastische Bilder dabei.
Und da bekam ich gleich Lust auch ein paar von mir hoch zu laden. Aber bitte last Gnade walten. Ich habe die Kamera erst seit kurzem. Und es sind meine ersten Gehversuche in diesem Bereich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (25. April 2010)

Sind coole Bilder , die Katze gefällt mir am besten, die schaut so böse hat sie Hunger?


----------



## FlyKilla (25. April 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Sind coole Bilder , die Katze gefällt mir am besten, die schaut so böse hat sie Hunger?


Thx, das ist mein Kater Boomer. Er guckt nur so genervt, weil wieder als Motiv herhalten muß. Das arme Tier.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. April 2010)

Hab noch ein paar nette Blumen..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2010)

@ Flykilla

Hast du die Katze angeblitzt? Wenn ja, dann muss man dir mal ordentlich auf die Pfote hauen! Man Blitzt keine Tiere an, das sollte man sich gleich merken. Nicht nur, das das Bild dann sowieso unecht aussieht, ist es nicht gerade gesund für die Tiere, und ein bisschen Respekt sowie Rücksicht sollte man schon nehmen. Die Arme Katze ist doch fast Blind wenn man sie Frontal anblitzt -.-


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. April 2010)

Klar soll man es vermeiden, wir mögen sowas ja auch nicht, schon gar nicht aus kürzester Entfernung. 

Mir ist es auch schon einmal versehentlich beim Ablichten meiner Katze in der Wohnung passiert.

Speziell in der Makrofunktion ist dieser bescheuerte Blitz immer auf "Auto", obwohl die Umgebung hell genung scheint. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. April 2010)

Chile will ich wenn ich mal "groß" bin und eine DSLR hab auch unbedingt mal hin, bei der Landschaft ein absolutes Fotografenparadies.


----------



## Jarafi (25. April 2010)

Sehr schöne Tulpenbilder , endlich blühen sie 

Hab hier auch mal eins 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. April 2010)

Tolles Bild, so nah war ich noch nicht ran.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=220284&stc=1&d=1272216277


----------



## Jarafi (25. April 2010)

Danke, deine Blüten sind aber der Wahnsinn , ich hab das Problem das bei meiner kleinen der Sensor abdreht bei dem Tulpenrot , is wohl zu extrem 

Hier habe ich mich mal an einer kleinen Collage versucht, is meine erste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. April 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ Flykilla
> 
> Hast du die Katze angeblitzt? Wenn ja, dann muss man dir mal ordentlich auf die Pfote hauen! ......


Mit absicht war das nicht. Mehr im Eifer des Gefechts nicht darauf geachtet. Bei Tierbildern muß es halt schnell gehen. Die halten leider nicht solange still wie eine Blume. Die Blitzlicht Automatik las ich in Zukunft aus. Damit soetwas nicht wieder passiert. (Er hat als Wiedergutmachung ein paar Krabben gekriegt.)


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. April 2010)

Die Collage gefällt, bringst mich auf eine Idee.

Ich liebäugle mit einem reinen Makro-Objektiv, kann nicht genug von den Nahaufnahmen bekommen, kleine Insekten interessieren mich besonders. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (25. April 2010)

Danke , und wo wir grade von kleinen Insekten reden 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. April 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Danke, deine Blüten sind aber der Wahnsinn , ich hab das Problem das bei meiner kleinen der Sensor abdreht bei dem Tulpenrot , is wohl zu extrem
> 
> Hier habe ich mich mal an einer kleinen Collage versucht, is meine erste
> 
> ...


Könntest du mir das vllt in 1920 x 1080 hochladen?
Edit: oder nur die Blume oben rechts?


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. April 2010)

Genau solche Tierchen möchte ich mir viel näher ansehen, und da muss mein Standard 18-55mm Objektiv leider passen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (25. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Könntest du mir das vllt in 1920 x 1080 hochladen?
> Edit: oder nur die Blume oben rechts?


 
Kann ich machen, hier bitte , hoffe auflösung passt so, weil war schon ausgeschnitten, aber das original hab ich auch noch 


@e-freak bei so feinen/kleinen Sachen bin ich mit meiner sehr zufrieden, nur mim Schrafstellen ises manchmal dämlich .

Hast du schonmal geschaut nach nem Macro?


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. April 2010)

@e-freak: Schau mal nach dem Sigma 50 mm 2.8 DG Macro, das dürfte ziemlich gut sein für Blüten usw.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (26. April 2010)

Wow tolle Blumenbilder hier dabei, insbesondere, das von Jarafi, welches nochmal in groß hoch geladen wurde ist echt beeindruckend!
Mit welches Kamera fotografierst du denn?

Viele Grüße Haehnchen, demnächst gibbets auch mal wieder was von mir

[Edit]: Hab es gefunden CoolpixL16!


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2010)

Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> Wow tolle Blumenbilder hier dabei, insbesondere, das von Jarafi, welches nochmal in groß hoch geladen wurde ist echt beeindruckend!
> Mit welches Kamera fotografierst du denn?
> 
> Viele Grüße Haehnchen, demnächst gibbets auch mal wieder was von mir
> ...


 

Jaein Coolpix L16 stimmt nicht mehr ganz, Die orangene Ringelblume ist noch mit ihr, hatte sie aber eingeschickt weil sie defekt war und eine L19 erhalten die hat 8MP anstatt 7 und bin auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @e-freak: Schau mal nach dem Sigma 50 mm 2.8 DG Macro, das dürfte ziemlich gut sein für Blüten usw.


 
Danke dir , 

Ja, das Sigma ist sehr interessant, aber auch die Objektive von Tamron sind im Makrobereich zu empfehlen.

Ich warte noch etwas ab und schau mir alle möglichen Test's der verschiedensten Hersteller an. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. April 2010)

Alle unterbelichtet, beim 2. und 3. passt der Weißabgleich künstlerisch genauso wenig, wie realistisch  Aber wenn man das ignoriert, sind die Bilder ganz gut


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. April 2010)

Hab die in "Low Key" aufgenommen und dann noch massiv den Farbabgleich manipuliert. Die sehen gewollt so aus, und sollen "aus dem Rahmen" fallen. Bin ja nicht blind.  

Diese sind dann schon etwas normaler, nur mit Skylight berarbeitet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (26. April 2010)

@Jarafi : Toll, was du alles aus einer Kompakten so rausholst. Viele von deinen Blumenbildern gefallen mir sehr gut.
@Heizungsrohr: Ansprechendes Wolkenbild.
@e-freak : Das letzte Wolkenbild finde ich richtig gut, ansonsten würde ich den Bildausschnitt so wählen, dass die Silhouetten der Häuser entweder mehr Platz bekommen oder ganz raus fliegen. Auf mich wirken die kleinen Schnipsel sonst eher störend?
An alle weiter so


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. April 2010)

Die Schnipsel nerven mich auch, da ich von unter dem Dach des Hauses die Bilder mache, geht's manchmal schwer.

Hab diesmal versucht es zu begrenzen, auch an den Farben wurde nichts geändert, bei drei Bildern hab ich den "Silhouette" Modus gewählt. Alle Bilder enstanden mit Gegenlichtblende.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2010)

@ Hähnchenkeule  Vielen Dank .

Die letzten Wolkenbilder find ich stark 

Das ist eine Wiesenglockenblume mit Morgentau im Gegenlicht 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. April 2010)

@e-freak: Du hast Dreck aufm Sensor, auf den Bildern sieht man das oben links, aufm Sensor also unten rechts. Nur so als Tipp  Is verdammt schwer runterzukriegen, ohne noch mehr Dreck drauf zu wurschteln


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (26. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @e-freak: Du hast Dreck aufm Sensor, auf den Bildern sieht man das oben links, aufm Sensor also unten rechts. Nur so als Tipp  Is verdammt schwer runterzukriegen, ohne noch mehr Dreck drauf zu wurschteln



Japp, hab ich bei den Bildern auch das Gefühl. Schwarze runde unscharfe Flecken. Könnte aber auch auf der Linse sein.? Da allerdings auch wirklich verdammt vorsichtig beim Säubern sein. Am besten nur mit Druckluft. Alles mechanische macht es bloß schlimmer....


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. April 2010)

Denkste  Ich hab jetz schon öfters mit Wattestäbchen drüber gewischt, mühselige Arbeit, aber am Ende hatte ich den gröbsten Dreck weg. Wenn man nich die nötige Geduld mitbringt, hat man nachher mehr Dreck drauf, das stimmt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. April 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @e-freak: Du hast Dreck aufm Sensor, auf den Bildern sieht man das oben links, aufm Sensor also unten rechts. Nur so als Tipp  Is verdammt schwer runterzukriegen, ohne noch mehr Dreck drauf zu wurschteln


 
Zum Säubern nimmt man nur einen mini Blasebalg aus der Apotheke, sonst nix.

Ich schau mir das jetzt mal an...


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2010)

Hier eine Gemeine Wegwarte, wachens hier auf dem alten bahngelände, dort wachsen allgemein sehr viele schöne Blumen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. April 2010)

Deine Bilder sind toll, kann ich noch von lernen.

Ein Testbild ohne Objektiv und Frontabdeckung.

Sieht man noch etwas ? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2010)

Danke ist für mich ein große kompliment 

Ömm also auf dem Bild, das sieht aus wie eine Wand, oder irre ich mich jetzt da ganz groß?


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. April 2010)

Also ich seh nix, am besten findstes raus, wenn du am Kontrast spielst, dann kann mans sehr deutlich sehen, ob noch was is Aber macht man die Testbilder nich normal mit Objektiv?


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. April 2010)

Ich mach morgen noch mal Testfoto's, und erkundige mich ob der Fotograf um die Ecke auch Sensorreinigungen durchführt.

Man schreibt sich, jetzt kommt "Supernatural".


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2010)

Dichter ran traute ich mich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2010)

Hier mal noch einige Pilze , war im Frühherbst  ( is von 2008)


Das Schilf sieht super aus und die Enten? auch , wieso trauste dich nicht näher ran , beißen die 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hier mal noch einige Pilze , war im Frühherbst  ( is von 2008)
> 
> 
> Das Schilf sieht super aus und die Enten? auch , wieso trauste dich nicht näher ran , beißen die


Nee, aber sie brüten.


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2010)

achso okö, ja da will man nicht stören 

Und ein Gute Nacht Bild, der Name passt wie ich finde , "Am seidenen Faden"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. April 2010)

@jarafi: Tolle Bilder machst Du. Die Pilze finde ich richtig klasse. Wenn man denn auch noch sieht, mit was für einer Kamera die gemacht wurden, kann ich nur den Hut vor ziehen. 



			
				Jarafi schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Hummelbilder , die sitzen an Lavendel oder?


Danke!  Ja, der steht bei meiner Freundins Mama im Garten und duftet unglaublich. 


Ich war heute im Baumarkt um etwas Alu zum Modden zu kaufen. Einige Blumen wollten auch unbedingt mit und dürfen jetzt auf meinem Balkon wohnen. Das Teil mit den kleinen Blüten nennt sich Flammendes Kätchen. Ich fand die Farben schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






lg

..


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (27. April 2010)

Hey mal ne Frage, weil es hier grad so viele Makroaufnahmen gibt.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Nahlinsen gemacht? Komme mit meinen Standardobjektiven leider nicht nah genug ran. Ein Makro dürfte jedoch zu teuer werden?! Würde mich über Tipps freuen.

Viele Grüße Hähnchen


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. April 2010)

Je nach Kameramarke kostet nen Makroobjektiv mit 1:1 Vergrößerung (also nen echtes Makro, bei dem das Original auf dem Sensor genauso groß abgebildet wird) zwischen 300€ und 500€. Bei Nahlinsen kenn ich mich jetz nich so aus, die scheinen meistens die Abbildungsleitung der Objektive recht spürbar zu verschlechtern.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. April 2010)

Hier gibt es einen sehr schönen Test zu Makroobjektiven. Kosten allerdings schon etwas Geld die Teile. 

lg


----------



## Jarafi (27. April 2010)

@ Scharueropi Vielen Dank ist eine Ehre für mich das du sowas sagst , bei dem Lavendelfeld duftet der ganze Garten nehm ich an 

Hier mal noch ein Spinnennetz mit Regen , 1000 Spiegel hab ichs genannt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. April 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal was kleines posten. Sorry ich hab vergessen die Bilder kleiner zu machen. Ja was soll ich sagen, sie sind aus den Roten meer Vor der Küste des Sudans.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (29. April 2010)

Mal etwas aus luftiger Höhe vom Flug aus dem Sur Extremo zurück nach Concepción. Die Quali ist diesmal nicht so berauschend, was am Fenster des Flugzeugs lag.

Besonders interessant finde ich das. Ist mir auch erst beim erneuten Durchsehen der Bilder aufgefallen, dass sich da ein gigantisches Monster am Gletscher entlang schiebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. April 2010)

EineTulpe, und mein Abendessen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (29. April 2010)

Wo soll ich da anfange? 

@ Nobody: Deine Unterwasserbilder sind immer etwas besonderes, hab sowas selten gesehen gefallen mir sehr gut , besonders das vierte mit dem Fischschwarm, wunderbar  

@ Alex: Deine Luftaufnahmen finde ich auch super, besonders das zweite, super farben  

@e-freak: die Tulpe ist dir sehr gut gelungen , abe rich hätte sie noch so beschnitten das man nur die Tulpe sieht, dann wäre es perfekt 
Das mIttagessen ist auch toll " lekcer" 

Jeder hat hier seine eigenen Fotofähigkeiten und ich freue mich das ihr hier alle so fleißig eure Werke postet, an dieser Stelle mal ein großes Lob und Danke von mir 

Und nun noch ein Bild , der ganze Baumstumpf sah so aus, er ist komplett von Moos überzogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (30. April 2010)

Diese Art Moos find ich immer besonders interessant. Mit Wolken könnte man das für einen gewaltigen Regenwalder halten. 

Freut mich, dass es gefällt, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass die Originale bei weitem nicht so farbenfroh sind. Da hat Color-Auto-Adjust von IFV nachgeholfen. ^^

Noch ein paar Bilder von der Reise, diesmal in die andere Richtung. 31 Stunden Busfahrt.

Nein, das ist nicht der Zuckerhut von Rio de Janeiro... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zacking gings danach auch weiter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nach dem Abendrot waren es noch 20 Stunden bis zum Ziel... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anstrengend wars, aber die Landschaft auf der Reise war hammermäßig. Ich wäre manchmal gerne ausgestiegen und ein Weilchen rumgestreunt. Die Seen, von denen ich, da ich auf der falschen Seite im Bus saß, nicht viele Fotos machen konnte, waren so blau wie ein reiner Lapislazuli. Und keine Menschenseele, außer ein paar Windsurfer. 

AV


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. April 2010)

Nochmal der Ententeich, der Riesenkarpfen wollte die Ente vernaschen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (30. April 2010)

Sind das aber brutale Kaprfen aber wie passt die Ente in sein Maul , das zweite BIld finde ich auch super richtig mystisch 

Und hier noch ein Geburtstagsbild von mir ein Trauermantel, der is sehr selten zumidnest das was ich gelesen hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=221702&stc=1&d=1272634285


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. April 2010)

Schöner Falter, bei mir in der Gegend gibt's leider nicht all zu viel Natur, alles ist zubetoniert..


----------



## Jarafi (30. April 2010)

Ich sammel ja Schmetterlingsbilder, aber ohne sie aufzuspießen das is geschmacklos tote Tier ein nem Glaskasten , da sgefällt dem Falter besser und mir auch .

Ich wohne direkt neben dem Wald, hier hats viele Wiesen, wenn se die nur nich mähen würden die dödel , ber mein Blick ausm Fenster is auch schön , direkt auf den Wald


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. April 2010)

Einfach super, die Artenvielfalt in deiner Gegend, hier gibt's nur massenweise Gefieder, is ja klar dass da kein Insekt überlebt.

Aber ich hab ja meine Blumen...

Seit der UV Filter drauf ist, gefallen mir meine Fotos insgesamt besser, die Lichtverhältnisse müssen aber auch stimmen, sonst geht's in die Hose. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. Mai 2010)

Zwei super Bilder, echt klasse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2010)

hört man gern, danke


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (1. Mai 2010)

Das zweite gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Mai 2010)

@ Fr3@k : Super Bilder 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrian (1. Mai 2010)

Fre@k, hast du das erste Bild aus Beitrag #448 als Wallpaper? Das gefällt mir sehr gut 

Gruß


----------



## Jarafi (1. Mai 2010)

@ fre@k das erste Bild gefällt mir sehr gut , wikrlich klasse.

@e-freak, deine Blumenbilder sind wie immer spitze 

ich stell morgen neue rein bin zu müde


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Mai 2010)

Klar, du brauchst nach gestern Abend wohl etwas Ruhe. 

Die Blume hat ne Dusche nötig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2010)

Da mich so viele nach Wallpapern-Größe fragen, habe ich mal beide Bilder in voller Größe hochgeladen. Dann kann sich jeder selbst die richtige Auflösung für sich zusammenschnippeln. 
Freut mich das die Bilder gut ankommen 


http://www.abload.de/img/img9169ryx2.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/img9216ksvt.jpg


Gruß


----------



## Zoon (2. Mai 2010)

Sigma Dp-1


----------



## Jarafi (2. Mai 2010)

Ein neues Gesicht , wirklich klasse Bilder, das zweite gefällt mir am besten, sehr schönes Rapspanorama


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe es heute nur auf den Balkon geschafft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Mai 2010)

Und ich nur bis in den Wald.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Mai 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Und ich nur bis in den Wald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 1920x1080 haben will
Danke


----------



## Jarafi (2. Mai 2010)

Machste eine Wallperseite auf? , finde ich gut ,

So nachdem ich nun meinen "rausch" ausgeschalfen habe kommt ein neues Bild von gestern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Mai 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> In 1920x1080 haben will
> Danke


 


Bitte schön.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Mai 2010)

Hab da noch eins...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. Mai 2010)

Das fleißende Wasser mit dem Blatt sieht sehr gut aus , heir mal noch eine Gegenlichtstimmung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Mai 2010)

Sieh an, nun signierst du deine Werke schon,  tolles Bild.

Wo bleibt der Frühling ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (5. Mai 2010)

Dankeschön , jop man muss als mal was neues ausprobieren 

Die Kifer gefällt mir am besten , und wo der Frühling bleibt, dass frage ich mich auch 

Hier ein Meer aus Gras




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Mai 2010)

Bei dem Sauwetter ist auf dem Balkon Schluss. 

Morgen soll's noch schlimmer werden..







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=223500&stc=1&d=1273083724


----------



## Jarafi (5. Mai 2010)

ja das ist echt furchtbar und ich wollte mal ins Schwimmbad , war ich auch aber war ziemlich kalt , naja vielleicht nächste Woche .

Deine Tropfenbilder sind toll , ich hab mal noch eine kleine Wanze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Mai 2010)

Lol, ins Schwimmbad, das kann noch dauern. 

Die Wanze ist toll, wie nah musstest du da ran ?

Der Bananen Zierbaum musste wieder dran glauben. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (5. Mai 2010)

Sehr hübscher Trieb , ich glaube es waren so ca. 4-5cm, wobeid as beid er Kamera etwa slustig is, an ein Froschauge konnte ich 3 cm ran und er stellte es noch scharf .

Das ist das Auge , wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man mich im Auge, das war der Tag an dem mir von meienr Weisheits Op das Baumwolltuch gewechselt wurde , furchtbare erinnerung , aber das Bild is schön hoffe ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Mai 2010)

Super  , auch die Spiegelung im Auge. Mit welcher Brennweite wurde das Bild geschossen ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Super, auch die Spiegelung im Auge. Mit welcher Brennweite wurde das Bild geschossen ?



Da es keine Spiegelreflex ist, mit 17.1 mm  

Ich weiß nicht wie man das in Zoomstufen / Brennweite umrechnet


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Da es keine Spiegelreflex ist, mit 17.1 mm
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie man das in Zoomstufen / Brennweite umrechnet


 

Hätte ich wissen müssen, Jarafi hatte es ja schon in einem früheren Post erwähnt, ich war wohl zu faul nachzuschauen. 

Würde mich trotzdem interessieren, wie man das umrechnet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2010)

Installier dir doch bloß mal ein Exif-Viewer für Firefox, dann kannste mit einem Klick dir alle Daten anschauen


----------



## Jarafi (5. Mai 2010)

Muss ich jetzt noch sagen das es 17mm sind (habs extra nachgeschaut), ich durchstöbere grade mein Archiv und bin auf diese Grüne Tierchen gestoßen 

Ich glaube es ist eine Grüne Hufspinne, ich bin da an der Hecke gestanden und plötzlich saß die mir auf dem Arm , das war echt klasse so eine schöne Spinne sieht man nicht alle Tage , und ich hab keinen Schreck bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Mai 2010)

Wieder tolle Bilder hier. 

Vorm Schlafengehen noch ganz schnell Bilder vom Balkon. Heute ist meine D90 gekommen.   Leider hat die Zeit nicht für mehr gereicht. Musste das Teil aber unbedingt noch ausprobieren. Die ersten 3 Bilder sind mit einem alten 50mm 1.4 ohne AF, mit manuellem Blendenring und ohne Belichtungsmessung gemacht (von 1980 oder 81).  Bei der Verschlusszeit muss man halt probieren. Ist schwierig für einen Neuling wie mich, macht aber Spaß.

Die 3 letzten Bilder sind mit einem Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 XR DI II VC.


Freue mich jetzt aufs Wochenende mit Spaziergang. 

MfG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Mai 2010)

Na dann will ich mal wieder,

2x Frühling, 1x Insekt


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Mai 2010)

Tolle Heuschrecke , 



Leider kippt dieses Bild leicht :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Mai 2010)

Also das Kippen stört mich eher weniger, sieht für mich mehr nach einem schiefen Grabstein aus, also is recht gelungen


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Mai 2010)

Auf dem zweiten Bild hat er dann voll ins Objektiv geblickt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (6. Mai 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite mal ein Bild


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Mai 2010)

So nen klein wenig auf gruftie bist du nicht oder ?


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Mai 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> So nen klein wenig auf gruftie bist du nicht oder ?


 
Na klar doch Niemand, sieht man ja auch auf diesem Foto. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fotografiere alles, was mir


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Mai 2010)

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht.... 
Niemand stellt auch wieder Bilder rein, einmal ein Fosiel das niemand im Urwald gefunden hat, ne süße kleine krabbe die niemand am strand mal aufgespürt hat,ein mitbewohner von niemand in den Tropen.

niemand sagt gute nacht.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Mai 2010)

Wikrlich sehr genial Aufnahme , der Grabstein ist echt toll mit dem raben , und die Tropenbilder sind auch stark 


Hier auch noch eins von mir 
 ein Admiral mal frontal 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Mai 2010)

Haaallloo, jemad Zuhause ? ​ 




​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​


----------



## Jarafi (8. Mai 2010)

Das Fußballbild is .... , aber liegt daran das ich Fußball hasse 

Das Efeu am Stamm gefällt mir am besten , und hier mal noch ein Colorkeybild, hoffe gefällt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Mai 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das Fußballbild is .... , aber liegt daran das ich Fußball hasse


 
Dann weisst du wahrscheinlich nicht, welcher Tag heut ist...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Mai 2010)

Samstag der 7.Mai , nei ir was halt . is mir aber auch wurst , harte Worte ich weis 

Sehr interessantes Bild, da sin Colorkey wäre super, also sowa sin die Richtung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Mai 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> *nei ir was hal*t


 
Wie meinen ?  

Bayern München wurden gestern offziell zum 22'gsten Mal deutscher Meister, deshalb die Anmerkung von mir. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Mai 2010)

achso okö  naja wie gesgat ich hasse Fußball , aber wer es geren anschaut und spiel hab ich nix gegen 

Eine sehr cooler Tulpenstempel , super Schärfe


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Mai 2010)

Fussball FTW, freu mich schon auf die WM und die neue BL Saison.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Mai 2010)

Das geht alles an mir vorbei juckt mich nicht 

Sehr cooles Bild , die Grüntöne sind sehr schön , ich hab hier mal noch eine grüne Hufspinne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Mai 2010)

Also das Bild is vom Aufbau eig. gelungen, aber das Gegenlicht lässt das eig. Motiv etwas zu dunkel erscheinen


----------



## Jarafi (10. Mai 2010)

Ja stimmt, eigentlich war es so gedacht das die Spinne von der Sonne durchleuchtet wird :p, aber die Sonne woltte nicht so wie ich , naja hier noch eine Nahaufnahme  von der netten Spinne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Mai 2010)

Nettes Tierchen, gibt's das auch in Rot ? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Mai 2010)

Gute Frage , glaube nicht abe rin Brauneine die so ähnlich aussieht, hatte sie auch auf der Hand sehr sympatisch die kleine 

Das zweite Makro ist genial , richtig toller Schärfeverlauf


----------



## Jarafi (13. Mai 2010)

Das war doch auch nicht böse gemeint, nur hat das Bild keinen ich nenns mal Ausdruck" , außerdem war das nicht gegen dich gerichtet, mir ises eben nur aufgefallen 

Hier mal noch eine schöne Blume, weis leider den Namen nicht 
Und ist eine Gegenlichtaufnahme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Mai 2010)

Welche diese ist, weisst du sicher. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind mal ein paar Bilder meines kleinen Hobbys. KEIN Bild ist in irgendeiner Form nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (14. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir. Sonnenuntergänge sind zwar schon etwas angestaubt, aber ich finde die Farben super. Die Beiden ersten Bilder sind etwas nachbearbeitet (abgedunkelt). Das Bild mit dem goldenen Quadrat hat zwar nicht viel mit Natur zu tun, aber ich fands an dem Morgen bemerkenswert, dass dieses Gebäude für eine ganze Weile das einzige war, welches von der Sonne erleuchtet wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die tote Mücke find ich übrigens spaßig.  Direkt aus der Natur auf den Grill geknallt. 

AV


----------



## Jarafi (14. Mai 2010)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder, von euch beiden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Avatar-Blume   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NTB- (14. Mai 2010)

karibiktraum


----------



## Jarafi (14. Mai 2010)

Willkommen im Threat , wirklich wunderschöne Bilder, vorallem die Schildkröte find ich genial .
Und das fünfte erinner tmich an Crysis .
Und der rote Vogel sieht auch top aus


----------



## -NTB- (14. Mai 2010)

hehe vielen dank

ich muss leider zugestehn das die bilder nur inderekt von mir sind, aufgenommen hat sie mein papi! Seine leidenschaft ist die fotografie, ich denke das sieht man auch


edit: hab irgentwie immer probs wenn ich zu viele bilder hochlade...*mist* aber jetzt hats geklappt


----------



## Jarafi (14. Mai 2010)

Is ja egal, dein Vater macht tolle Fotos, du bist ja mit ihm Verwandt, da is das Ok ,

Hier mal noch was Grünes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit...is auch Natur...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NTB- (14. Mai 2010)

lol xd... mal ein bisschen meer


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Mai 2010)

Das nennste Meer? Ick wohn hier am Meer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Mai 2010)

Hier auch nochmal ein paar kleine Impressionen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Mai 2010)

Das nennt ihr Meer ( Aller guten Dinge sind Drei) , hier asu meinem urlaub 2008, da war ich noch jung , wikrlich klasse Aufnahmen, ahc wäre jetzt auch gerne am Meer.

Und ich bekomm Hunger 

@ Rammbock, wirklich sehr tolle dabei , vorallem die mit der stürmischen See 

Das mit der Möwe ist mein persönliches Lieblingsbild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Mai 2010)

Yeah, das 143KB Bild, also das in der Mitte das sieht ja genial aus. ICH mutmaße jetzt einfach mal Nordsee? 

Man beachte die schöne Natur im Hintergrund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Mai 2010)

Nein war am Mittelmeer (San Remo) , hoffe hattest guten Empfang


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Mai 2010)

Hier mal wieder einige Übungsobjekte während eines Spaziergangs, auf einem Kölner Friedhof.

Ein Ast in Schaukelform, ein Pilz zeigt seine Kehrseite  und Blüten, die direkt aus dem Stamm eines Baumes wachsen (keine Ahnung was es für einer ist).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

..


----------



## Jarafi (19. Mai 2010)

Die Blütenbilder gefallen mir am Besten , sehen echt Klasse aus wie die aus dem Stamm wachsen.
Muss irgendeine Art Schmarotzer sein


----------



## Ecle (19. Mai 2010)

Auch ein paar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. Mai 2010)

@Ecle:
Schöne Bilder 




			
				Jarafi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Blütenbilder gefallen mir am Besten , sehen echt Klasse aus wie die aus dem Stamm wachsen.
> Muss irgendeine Art Schmarotzer sein


Wenn es ein Schmarotzer ist, hat der den Baum voll im Griff. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine kleinere Blende wäre schon gut gewesen. 

MfG


----------



## Zoon (20. Mai 2010)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder einige Übungsobjekte während eines Spaziergangs, auf einem Kölner Friedhof.
> MfG
> 
> ..



Auf welchen warst du denn - Melaten? Da gibts weitaus mehr schöne Motive 

Wie wärs mit diesem Kollegen hier:  Letztes Jahr während des Amphi Festivals ein Fototag da eingeplant (und längst nicht alles gesehen!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das am Baum KÖNNTE eine eingeschleppte Orchideensorte sein - müsste ich aber nachgucken und habe jetze aber kein Bock dazu.


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2010)

das Bild ist richtig krass


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchen warst du denn - Melaten? Da gibts weitaus mehr schöne Motive
> 
> Wie wärs mit diesem Kollegen hier:  Letztes Jahr während des Amphi Festivals ein Fototag da eingeplant (und längst nicht alles gesehen!)


War der Friedhof in Weidenpesch. Auf dem Melaten war ich auch schon. Der ist eindeutig schöner. Den netten Kameraden vom Foto habe ich aber bisher dort nicht gefunden. Komme aber bestimmt noch mal zum Suchen hin. 

Bei mir in Hamburg gibt es ganz in der Nähe den Ohlsdorfer Friedhof. Einer der größten Friedhöfe der Welt, mit sehr alten Grabsteinen und rel. viel Natur mitten in der Großstadt. Dort werde ich demnächst mal einen Fototag einlegen.
Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass ich mich ständig auf Friedhöfen rumtreibe. Er ist aber schnell zu erreichen, bietet Fotomotive und vor allem viel Ruhe. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Tierchen befand sich in einem Gehege bei einem Campingplatz im Elsas.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest sehr naturnah sind die "sanitären Anlagen" eines Camingplatzes auf Mön/Dänemark. 


MfG

..


----------



## Zoon (21. Mai 2010)

Der Kamerade - ich nenn ihn mal "Watchman" war ziemlich versteckt aufm Melaten in so nem Gebüsch - hm ne Kamera mit GPS Tagging wäre da evtl. ganz praktisch - hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt aber nur ne Ixus 70 

Naja Ohlsdorf werde ich über Pfingsten mal einen Besuch abstatten...

Hier mal ein Eichhörnchen vom Leipziger Südfriedhof, ganz schön nah rangekommen (Ixus70 hat schließlich nur nen 3 fach Zoom!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (21. Mai 2010)

Bin ein bisschen wandern gewesen und hab dabei dieses schöne Foto geschossen


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Mai 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Bin ein bisschen wandern gewesen und hab dabei dieses schöne Foto geschossen



Gefällt mir!!!

Ich war vorhin auch unterwegs ...

Aber irgendwer hat auf der Linse mit seinem Fettfinger rumgetatscht. Hab ich aber leider erst hier auf´m Monitor gesehen. Trotzdem gelungen, wie ich finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag solche Bilder. Ich hoffe, ihr auch.


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Mai 2010)

Sin alle ganz gut finde ich, aber @Dr.Speed: Nächstes mal bitte sehr viel kleiner


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (22. Mai 2010)

Das sind nicht mal 2 MB. Das sollte selbst mit einem 56k-Modem in unter 2 Minuten geladen sein. 

AV


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Mai 2010)

Und es hat trotzdem nicht jeder Lust, so lang zu warten. 
Bei meinem DSL 2000 sind es schon knapp 10s, da hat man fast keine Lust mehr draufzuklicken.
Und keiner braucht im Internet Bilder mit 4k*2k Auflösung, die meisten Monitore hier werden FullHD oder kleiner sein.


----------



## Ecle (22. Mai 2010)

Paar Weitwinkel-Natur Bilder mit dem Sigma 10-20 aus Raw:


----------



## Dr.Speed (22. Mai 2010)

Freut mich, dass euch das Bild gefällt

War etwas im Stress, als ich es hochgelagen habe. Werde es beim nächsten Mal besser machen.


----------



## Ecle (22. Mai 2010)

Vorhin fotographiert. (Canon FD 100mm F4)
Jemand ne Ahnung was für ein Viech das ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (22. Mai 2010)

Bin gerade wieder vom Wandern zurück und hab wieder ein paar schöne Fotos schießen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Buntspecht bein Füttern seines Nachwuchses.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine schöne Pflanze (ich weiß nicht was für eine).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCGH_Thilo weiß, wo das ist und von wo das Foto geschossen wurde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von wegen Pusteblume!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Spielerei mit dem Abendlicht.

@Ecle: Das Insekt auf deinem Bild scheint eine Heuschreckensandwespe zu sein​


----------



## Jarafi (22. Mai 2010)

WOW, hier sind wirklich geniale Bilder von allen dabei , Hut ab 
Bin ledier im Prüfungstress und noch sonstige Zertifikate , bemüh mich da sich mal wieder welche reinstell


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Mai 2010)

@Jarafi: [daumendrück] 

Eine Blume aus Mamas Garten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank , hab zwar grade zwei Wochen Ferien, abe rda bin ich auch mit lernen beschäftigt , BWl ist echt furchtbar .

Aber die Garanie? ist echt schön , ich hab hier mal noch eine "Jungleaufnahme"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gestern im Garten auchmal ein paar Bilder gemacht
Sind leider nur Handybilder aber das wird sich hoffentlich bald ändern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (23. Mai 2010)

@Jarafi: Wilkommen im Club. Mir gehts gerade genauso wie dir. Ich halt dir die Daumen.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Mai 2010)

Ein hund mit Geschmack.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (23. Mai 2010)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Sind leider nur Handybilder ...



Wieso, sind für ne Mobilfunkenknippse echt erstaunlich gut


----------



## TheRammbock (23. Mai 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bilder sind gut. Wo wir schon dabei sind. Hier auch eines mit der Mobilfunkknippse ... Aber schon lange her, 2008.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Natur pur ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (24. Mai 2010)

Bin auch gestern wieder unterwegs gewesen. Das schöne Wetter muss man einfach nutzen!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes bin ich diesem Tierchen hier begegnet (mal sehen, wer es als Erster sieht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gab es noch diese netten Raupen hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch etwas Kitsch pur (mir gefällts trotzdem!).​


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Hmmm, im ersten Bild könnte das ein Mulch oder etwas in der Art sein?

Edit: Als ich mir das Bild dann runtergeladen habe, stand ja schon etwas ähnliches da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (24. Mai 2010)

Form passt; Aber falsche Familie.

Ich geb einen Tipp: Erster Buchstabe ist "E"

Edit: Trick 17 mit Selbstüberlistung

Soll ich es in Orginalgröße noch mal hochladen? Dann wird sich aber wahrscheinlich wieder jemand wegen der Dateigröße beschweren.


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Ich war mal so frei und hab einfach editiert.


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Hier auch nochmal zwei schöne Bilder. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches "besser" ist ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (24. Mai 2010)

Ist in Ordnung. Hab das gleich noch einmal mit dem Original gemacht.

Ich hoffe es gibt keinen Ärger wegen des Doppelposts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Mir gefällt das Zweite besser. Ich bin ein Fan von Nahaufnahmen.​


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2010)

Was sagt ihr zu dem Bild ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

@Dr.Speed: Auch wat, warum sollt sich jemand aufregen? Nur das einmal, da war das Bild wirklich riesig und auch meine Leitung hat gebraucht, bis es geladen war. Aber ich hab ja auch nicht gemeckert 

@Jonny: Sieht auch genial aus. Die drei dunklen Teile, was ist das denn?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, die sehen aus wie kleine Käfer


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Hmmm, sieht so aus, als wenn die dich angucken 

Ich bin grad ein wenig bei meinen Fotos am stöbern. Unter anderem ist mir da dieses Bild auf dem Monitor gekommen. Da war ich grad auf´m Weg zum Strand und da konnt ich nicht wiederstehen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Mai 2010)

Ich war Heut wieder mitm Handy im Garten


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Und wieder Klasse Fotos, welche Mobilfunkknippse ist das denn?

Das 262kb große Foto gefällt mir persönlich am besten


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. Mai 2010)

Is jetz nix aufregendes, aber dachte ma, hab so lang nix mehr hier gezeigt, da nimmste das


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Und wieder Klasse Fotos, welche Mobilfunkknippse ist das denn?
> 
> Das 262kb große Foto gefällt mir persönlich am besten


Das ist ein KU990i von LG.Bei gutem Licht kann man damit echt schöne Bilder machen.
Bei dem 262kb großem Foto spiegelt sich die Sonne so schön in dem Blatt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich schmeiss dann mal wieder ne Blüte in die Runde...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2010)

Dann will ich hier mal meinen Einstand geben^^

Gesten im Garten, nichts weltbewegendes. Nur ein Schuss aus der Hüfte, mit etwas Bearbeitung aber doch recht schön




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Mai 2010)

Eins hab ich noch...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (25. Mai 2010)

War auch gestern wieder unterwegs. Dabei sind auch wieder schöne Fotos entstanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschäftiges Treiben auf einer Pflanze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Marienkäfer. Ich hoffe er bringt euch Allen auch ordentlich Glück ​


----------



## Jarafi (25. Mai 2010)

Ich komm ja gar nicht mehr hinterher mit schauen , super Aufnahmen!!!!


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. Mai 2010)

Heute gibt es von mir nochmal was. Dann werde ich wohl eine zeitlang nicht mehr zum fotografieren kommen, da ich mich wieder an die Prüfungsvorbereitung machen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mond mit einer 11er Blende und einer Belichtungszeit von 1/400. Ich finde das Bild ganz gelungen.​


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Mai 2010)

"Un"-kraut vom Rastplatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Mai 2010)

Eine Pusteblume 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## püschi (26. Mai 2010)

Schöne Aufnahme, Johnny 
Hätte ich nicht von einem Metallica-Anhänger erwartet


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Mai 2010)

Danke 
Woher weißt du das 

Das hat schon mehr mit Musik zu tun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## püschi (26. Mai 2010)

Was hast du eigentlich für eine Kamera? Macht ja ordentliche Bilder 

Das mit Metallica hab ich zuletzt mal in irgendeiner Profilnachricht gelesen. Warum auch immer, jedenfalls fiel es mir eben wieder ein


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Mai 2010)

Gutes Gedächtnis 

Ich habe eine Dynax 7D 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Mai 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Eine Pusteblume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pustekuchen
Das is ne Blume
Da sieht man schon deutlich die Handyqualität durch.Naja war halt schon am Abend


----------



## püschi (26. Mai 2010)

Was ist das denn für eine Blume? 

Hier mal ein modernes Naturfoto von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Chance war leider einmalig, so dass ich leider nur mit meinem Handy fotografieren konnte...


----------



## -NTB- (27. Mai 2010)

@ püschi cooles bild


----------



## Zoon (27. Mai 2010)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Pustekuchen
> Das is ne Blume
> Da sieht man schon deutlich die Handyqualität durch.Naja war halt schon am Abend



Naja muss mal lieber loben, besser als manche Kompaktknippse ist dein Fotohandy durchaus!




püschi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein modernes Naturfoto von mir:
> 
> Die Chance war leider einmalig, so dass ich leider nur mit meinem Handy fotografieren konnte...



Schick das mal zu SE mit dem Titel "In meinem Handy ist der Wurm drin"


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

Dann gebe ich mal meinen Einstand
Kommt im grooßen Format besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Mai 2010)

Eine sehr schöne Bremse , ich stell auch mal wieder etwas rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

Nix Bremse - zipzerip


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Mai 2010)

Das is ja mal ein scharfes Vieh.
ich hab auchmal wieder ein paar Bilder:
Ein Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uih da wollte jemand mit aufs Foto


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann hab ich noch ein Pusteblümchen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich die Bilder gemacht hatte,war mit immernoch etwas langweilig.Also noch ein Bild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ist die Bilderflut erstmal beendet


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2010)

So ich war nun seit langer Zeit auch mal wieder draußen bissel Fotos machen, sind keine aufregenden Fotos, aber ich wollte auch mal Blumen knipsen ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barney Stinson (30. Mai 2010)

Ich will auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Mai 2010)

Na, dann will ich auch mal wieder ...

Gerade frisch aus der Kamera.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (30. Mai 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Wasserbilder sind doch immerwieder was cooles 

Ich hab hier griechenden Günsel , ja der heißt wirklich so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (30. Mai 2010)

Das Farngrün ist einfach genial , dann noch mit dem Licht , sehr schön


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Mai 2010)

Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist Fettkraut oder? :p, auch sehr schönes Grün , hier mal Korn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Mai 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das ist Fettkraut oder? :p, auch sehr schönes Grün , hier mal Korn



Wenn ich das wüsste


----------



## Jarafi (30. Mai 2010)

Oder Fetthenne, könnte es sein , abe rbin mir net ganz sicher


----------



## Dr.Speed (30. Mai 2010)

Manchmal muss man zum Fotografieren nicht einmal das Haus verlassen. Diese Amsel ist zufällig vor meinem Fenster rumgehüpft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Mai 2010)

Ein Wochenende auf der Hallig Langeneß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ist sehr schön da. Aber länger als ein-zwei Wochen hält man das da nicht aus. Ist dann doch ein wenig zu ruhig.

OT: Sorry, keine Ahnung warum mein Fuchs nicht gemacht hat was er soll.
Aber jetzt scheint wieder alles grün zu sein


----------



## Dr.Speed (31. Mai 2010)

Viel besser.
Scheint ja ein schönes Fleckchen Erde zu sein.


----------



## Jarafi (1. Juni 2010)

Sehr gelungene Aufnahmen , da würd eich auch gerne einmal hin 
Abe rkönntest du die Aufnahmen bitte untereinander reinstellen, Leute mit keinem Widescreen sind sonst vielleicht etwas genervt 

Noch eine Rose aus dem Garten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2010)

die steiermark, das grünen herz österreichs: (heute gegen 8uhr früh fotografiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aequitas (3. Juni 2010)

Jetzt interessiert mich eure Meinung, zu viel rumgepfuscht oder i.O.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG

Dominique


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, sieht ok aus. Hättest es noch gerade machen können. Gehört das Gras so "platt"?


----------



## Jarafi (3. Juni 2010)

Ich finds gelungen nur eben auch Gerade machen wäre cool 

und was haltet ihr von meinem Rosenwasser  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Juni 2010)

Ja lange war ich nicht hier also bring ich mal eben ein paar Bilder wieder vorbei. Ich hoffe sie genügen den Ansprüchen hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juni 2010)

Wieder einige sehr geniale Bilder bei. Ich war heute unterwegs und hab auch wieder ein bißchen was gefunden. ABER bevor ich losleg, hier mal ein Bild, von was unidentifiziertem. Ich Mutmaße das es eine Zecke ist? Zirka 2mm groß. Krabbelte auf einmal auf meinem Daumen rum ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juni 2010)

Ok, ist eine Zecke!

So hier die anderen Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auch mal wieder eins.

Die PCGH Version ist ein bisschen unscharf hier ist die "normale".


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2010)

Rückflug von Taipeh nach Deutschland mit der im Osten aufgehenden Sonne [wir sind eine Kurve geflogen, daher teils auch gen Norden]:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber das zweite Bild hat was von einer Atombombe


----------



## roadgecko (5. Juni 2010)

Gibt es die Bilder auch in einer höheren Auflösung ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2010)

Klar, volle 3648 x 2736.


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. Juni 2010)

War heut ma unterwegs, sind auch ein paar, wie ich finde, gute dabei  Hab, soweit ich das noch weiß, bei jedem nen Polfilter drauf gehabt. Das letzte kippt etwas, muss ich bei Zeiten mal korrigieren. Kritik erwünscht


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2010)

@Heizungsrohr:

Bild Nr2 ist TOP 
Die anderen hättest gar nicht reinstellen brauchen, Nr2 hätte gelangt.

Beim vorletzten wär, obwohl sichs blöd anhört, ein Blitz gut gewesen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Heizungsrohr:
> 
> Bild Nr2 ist TOP
> Die anderen hättest gar nicht reinstellen brauchen, Nr2 hätte gelangt.
> ...


Nuja danke erstmal  Lustigerweise find ich gerade das nichmal am besten, aber is ja nur meine Meinung. Ja das mit dem Blitz wär gut gewesen, is mir aber erst am PC aufgefallen, dass die Ähre arg dunkel geraten is


----------



## Ryokage (6. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, Nr.2 ist am besten, sieht erst mal unspektakulär aus, weil kein Eyecatcher aber die Szenerie ist einfach schön. Nr5 wär mein zweiter Favorit, wenne es eine bessere Symmetrie geben würde, denn diese Linie teilt das Bild ja schön mittig auf, leider ist dann im Hintergrund auf jeder Seite ein andere Strommast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild gestern gestern nachmittag/abend geschossen, die Sonne stand schon somit etwas tiefer und strahlte die Spinnfäden schön an. Foto ist freihand und manuell fokussiert, Blende 5.6, 1/15sek, Brennweite 183mm, Iso 400
So, auch bei mir gilt, konstruktive Kritik ist wikommen, will ja besser werden.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Focus nicht auf dem Netz sondern auf den Blättern davor.
Ist aber auch nicht einfach bei schwachem Licht freihand zu fokussieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Focus nicht auf dem Netz sondern auf den Blättern davor.
> Ist aber auch nicht einfach bei schwachem Licht freihand zu fokussieren.



und schon garnicht bei 183mm  

Tele Freihand zu fotografieren ist nicht leicht.


----------



## Fransen (6. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> und schon garnicht bei 183mm
> 
> Tele Freihand zu fotografieren ist nicht leicht.



Eig. auch nicht schwerer als mit einer FB od. einem Standard-Zoom.
Man sollte halt nur auf die Belichtungszeit achten, und bei 183mm sind 1/15s deutlich zu wenig, auch mit Stabi. (falls vorhanden).

Angebracht wäre minimal eine Verschlusszeit von 1/Brennweite, besser 1/2*Brennweite.(Freihand)
Ansonsten wie gesagt, Stativ - ne extrem ruhige Hand od./und nen Stabi, allerdings niemals Stabi.+Stativ.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Eig. auch nicht schwerer als mit einer FB od. einem Standard-Zoom.
> Man sollte halt nur auf die Belichtungszeit achten, und bei 183mm sind 1/15s deutlich zu wenig, auch mit Stabi. (falls vorhanden).
> 
> Angebracht wäre minimal eine Verschlusszeit von 1/Brennweite, besser 1/2*Brennweite.(Freihand)
> Ansonsten wie gesagt, Stativ - ne extrem ruhige Hand od./und nen Stabi, allerdings niemals Stabi.+Stativ.



Ich würde sagen, selbst wenn die Belichtungszeit höher ist, ist Tele immernoch schwerer. Jede Bewegung kann dann schon mehrere Zentimeter Verwacklung verursachen. Ich frage mich wie er mit ner so kleinen Verschlusszeit Freihand geschossen hat ohne zu Verwackeln. Chirurg?


----------



## Jarafi (6. Juni 2010)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie er mit ner so kleinen Verschlusszeit Freihand geschossen hat ohne zu Verwackeln. Chirurg?



1 sek Auslöseverzögerung?


----------



## Saturas (6. Juni 2010)

Dann stell ich hier auch mal was rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider mangelt es den Bildern im Großformat noch an Schärfe und Rauschen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Juni 2010)

Wird wohl am Objektiv liegen. Was hasten für eins?
Die Bilder sind aber auch häufig sehr dunkel geraten, hast wohl die Helligkeit auf die Sonne einstellen lassen. Das stört aber eig. nur bei den letzten Beiden.
Was soll das eig. heißen es mangelt am Rauschen? Zu viel oder zu wenig? Bei zu wenig kannste ja au einfach den ISO-Wert hochdrehen


----------



## Ryokage (6. Juni 2010)

Also zu mir, ich hab nen Tamron 18-250mm OHNE Stabi auf EOS400D, aber mit nem bissel Konzentration kann man auch mit sowas locker bei 1/15 noch still halten. Der Focuspunkt passt leider nicht ganz, hatte ich auch schon gesehen, leider war die Sonne auch irgendwann so tief, das der Leuchteffekt weg war und wirklich gesehen hab ich es eh erst zu Hause. Der Focusring von dem Tamron ist leider auch nicht so toll.

@Saturas: Nr 2 und 3 sind am besten, Nr2 lebt halöt vom harten Kontrast, und beide vom wunderschönen Himmel. Die anderen sind da leider nicht so gut.


----------



## Saturas (6. Juni 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Wird wohl am Objektiv liegen. Was hasten für eins?
> Die Bilder sind aber auch häufig sehr dunkel geraten, hast wohl die Helligkeit auf die Sonne einstellen lassen. Das stört aber eig. nur bei den letzten Beiden.
> Was soll das eig. heißen es mangelt am Rauschen? Zu viel oder zu wenig? Bei zu wenig kannste ja au einfach den ISO-Wert hochdrehen



Objektiv ist das Kitobjektiv der EOS-450D (18-55 IS).
Einstellungen sind bei einigen manuell gesetzt, bei den letzten beiden ist die dunkle Beleuchtung gewollt, also die Bilder sind absichtlich unterbelichtet.
Habe davon auch Bilder mit höherer Belichtung, allerdings kam da der Strahleneffekt nicht so gut rüber.

Wenn man sie vergrößert ist zuviel Rauschen da, wobei ich mit ISO100-400 fotografiert habe.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du bei ISO400 der 450D sagst, dass es raucht, sollte vllt doch bei meiner 300D bleiben? (Achtung Ironie.)
mal im ernst, du hast noch kein richtiges Rauschen gesehen. Stell mal auf Iso 3200 und du siehst, was rauschen ist.
Die beiden sind mit ISO 400 aufgenommen und da raucht es kaum. Selbst bei voller Auflösung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonnenaufgang 



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

Hier ist noch ein Krabbeltier aus dem letzten Urlaub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas (6. Juni 2010)

@nichtraucher
1. Ist es ja wohl nicht verboten, sich immer weiter verbessern zu wollen
2. Kann ich bei der EOS 450D maximal ISO 1600 auswählen und
3. Sage ich ja nicht, dass es ein tödlich schlechtes Rauschverhalten ist, nur könnte es halt besser sein, wie auch die Schärfe.

@Schnitzel
Was hatte das gute Stück denn für nen Durchmesser ^^ ?


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Juni 2010)

Von meinem Spaziergang auf dem HH-Ohlsdorfer Friedhof:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg

.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mich nun in einen neuen Bereich der Fotografie vorgewagt.

Pornografie xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Juni 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein Krabbeltier aus dem letzten Urlaub.


 
Tolles Bild.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Juni 2010)

Saturas schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> Was hatte das gute Stück denn für nen Durchmesser ^^ ?


Ca. 5CM.



e-freak schrieb:


> Tolles Bild.


Danke.

Ist mit einer Fuji s6500fd und Iso 800 geschossen.
War glaube ich doch eine gute Entscheidung eine "alte" Kamera zu nehmen.
Die Dame ist zwar auf Auto sehr Eigenwillig, wenn man halbwegs weiß was man macht kommt aber doch was brauchbares raus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juni 2010)

Saturas schrieb:


> @nichtraucher
> 1. Ist es ja wohl nicht verboten, sich immer weiter verbessern zu wollen
> 2. Kann ich bei der EOS 450D maximal ISO 1600 auswählen und
> 3. Sage ich ja nicht, dass es ein tödlich schlechtes Rauschverhalten ist, nur könnte es halt besser sein, wie auch die Schärfe.



Es lass sich halt, also ob du Erbsensuppe hast, und ich glaube nicht, dass du das einem ISO-Wert von 400 hast.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juni 2010)

Ich war mal bisschen bei de Fischteiche, da waren locker über 40 Schwäne, verteilt auf 4 Teiche. Sieht man auch nicht alle Tage  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

Hey ihr habt ja alle sehr schöne Bilder gemacht 
Weiter so 

mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2010)

Also dieser Schwan ist echt toll geworden 

Ich hätte hier eine Grüne Hufspinne  , hoffe sie gefällt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juni 2010)

Scheinen bei dir ziemlich oft vorzukommen? ^^ 

WIe groß sind die Viecher denn?


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2010)

Ich würde sagen so ca 8cm , also schon ganz ordentlich aber sehr Fotogen 

Ihr dürft raten was hier gleich passiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

Wo kommen diese Spinnen vor ?
Doch nicht in Deutschland oder ?


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2010)

Ja doch ich wohne im schönen Schwarzwald 
Nur weil sie groß und grün ist.... lassen wir das 

Nein kommen hier vor, eine saß mir mal plötzlich aufm Arm , wobei ich das sehr nett von ihr fand , aber diese Saß im Gras


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ja doch ich wohne im schönen Schwarzwald
> Nur weil sie groß und grün ist.... lassen wir das
> 
> Nein kommen hier vor, eine saß mir mal plötzlich aufm Arm , wobei ich das sehr nett von ihr fand , aber diese Saß im Gras



Diese Spinnen sehen toll aus und die Fotos sind auch toll


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2010)

Dankeschön , freut mich, machst du auch Fotos?


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Dankeschön , freut mich, machst du auch Fotos?



Eig nicht aber ich hab vor vielleicht später mir mal eine profisionelle Kamera zu holen 
Dann kann ich euch ja fragen 
mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## Jarafi (8. Juni 2010)

Duw wirst lachen, ich hab auch nur eine Coolpix L19


----------



## Dr.Speed (12. Juni 2010)

So... Prüfungen sind rum (endlich!). Außerdem funktioniert meine Kamera wieder  .

Daher dachte ich mir ich muss das Wetter nutzen und raus gehen. Außerdem hat es mir in meinem Abzugfinger gejuckt endlich wieder Fotos zu knipsen  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragt mich nicht, was für eine Blüte das ist, aber ich finde sie schön  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild hat alle Bauchmuskeln gefordert, da ich es am Rücken liegend mit verschiedenen Blende und Belichtungszeiten probiert habe zu schießen.

Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder. Bin auf euer Feedback gespannt.​


----------



## MKay (12. Juni 2010)

Ist zwar etwas älter, aber bis ich den Bluetooth Adapter für mein Handy Habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Juni 2010)

Is recht gelungen, aber die Wolken wirken noch nich dramatisch genug. Ich hätt noch en bissel am Kontrast/Tonwertkorrektur gedreht. Aber die Godrays sin immer schön anzusehen


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juni 2010)

FInde ich auch, sieht sehr schön aus , meine prüfungen sind auch rum, seit Freitag , jetzt hab ich frei und viel Zeit .

Das Bild gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, freue mich auf eure Meinungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2010)

Mir persönlich fehlt auf dem Bild ein Eyecatcher, man weiß nicht worauf man sich bei dem Bild konzentrieren soll. Quasi als wenn du ne Wand fotografierst ^^


----------



## Balomanja (13. Juni 2010)

Hier mal 4 Fotos von mir ich hoffe sie gefallen.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (13. Juni 2010)

Hier nochmal etwas Nachschub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Rose im Licht des Sonnenuntergangs.

@Jarafi: Wie ist es gelaufen? Mit den Ergebnissen (sofern du sie schon hast) zufrieden?​


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juni 2010)

Hier noch eine Amarylles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juni 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Hier nochmal etwas Nachschub.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr schönes Bild , die anderen sind auch alle super.

Och jo BWl hab ich versaut aber was solls , die Noten bekomm ich in 2 Wochen und jo mal sehen, bei dir?


----------



## Dr.Speed (13. Juni 2010)

Bin sehr zufrieden. Ergebnisse habe ich schon. Nach der Notenbekanntgabe sind wir erst mal feiern gegangen. Jetzt habe ich erst einmal Pause.

Edit: Wenn jemand irgendwelche Fotos im großen Format (bis 2848x4272) haben will, dann kann er mich einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juni 2010)

Hast du Abi gemacht?, najo ich hab auch frei jetzt abe rmir is moraz langweilig , naja vielleicht fällt mir ja was ein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juni 2010)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Hier mal 4 Fotos von mir ich hoffe sie gefallen.....




Sehr schöne Kombination!
Ohne jeden zweifel erhaben! 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Juni 2010)

Wieder viele schöne Fotos hier.

Ich war gerade einige Tage in Berlin, hier einige Bilder aus dem botanischen Garten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (14. Juni 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Amarylles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Hibiskus. 

Auch mal wieder von mir was, aus luftiger Höhe. Autobahn auf die andere Art:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Juni 2010)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Das ist ein Hibiskus.


Erstmal gebe ich ich zu, das ich gerade mal eine Rose von´ner Tulpe unterscheiden kann. Also wollte ich mal mit dem Wissen anderer groß auftrumpfen. Hmm, ging wohl auch schief.
Ohne einen Namen zu nennen, mit deiner Aussage konfrontiert, war meine Frau doch ziemlich peinlich berührt. Und sagte nur: "Schande über mein Haupt"


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (15. Juni 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Erstmal gebe ich ich zu, das ich gerade mal eine Rose von´ner Tulpe unterscheiden kann. Also wollte ich mal mit dem Wissen anderer groß auftrumpfen. Hmm, ging wohl auch schief.
> Ohne einen Namen zu nennen, mit deiner Aussage konfrontiert, war meine Frau doch ziemlich peinlich berührt. Und sagte nur: "Schande über mein Haupt"



 War wohl ein schlechter Tag. 

Noch ein bisschen flugunfähiges Federvieh von der Insel Santa Magdalena südlich von Punta Arenas. Putzig und bei dem Wind da lernen die uU sogar noch fliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Jarafi (15. Juni 2010)

Pinguine sind einfach net , sehr starke Aufnahmen 

Hier einige Taubnesseln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TwilightAngel (16. Juni 2010)

Hier mal eine "Abendimpression". iA-Modus Lumix FZ38, ziemliches Rauschen.  Wenn mal endlich die Speicherkarte kommen würde, könnte man auch mal Anfangen mit den Einstellungen zu experimentieren. Alle 5 Aufnahmen den Speicher leeren nervt auf Dauer.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (17. Juni 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hier einige Taubnesseln



Da hast du dich ja ordentlich in die Nesseln gesetzt. 

Etwa aus Valdivia, genauer von der Festung Niebla (Niebla = Nebel) und die macht dem Namen alle Ehre, obwohl der eigentlich von General Niebla herrührt. Zufälle gibts. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

Hier auch mal wieder etwas von mir ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

Den Marienkäfer finde ich vom Moment her genial.
Aber Schade das da nicht mehr Licht war, das Foto wirkt so ein wenig Stumpf.


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

Hey und Ho Schnitzel, 
ich lass meine Fotos grundsätzlich unbearbeitet. So wie sie aus der Kamera kommen sollen sie sein. Wie man an dem Foto über dem Käfer sieht, waren die Lichtverhältnisse wirklich bescheiden an diesem Tag. Viel Regen, trist, dunkel, grau ... Hier nochmal eine Seltenheit, das Foto bearbeitet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

Nö,auch nicht der bringer,wirkt irgendwie unnatürlich.
Dann lieber das Original,ist authentischer .


----------



## Balomanja (17. Juni 2010)

Hier mal das erste Bild mit meinem neuen Sigma 30mm F1.4 Kamera ist die Eos 50D

Das Bild ist mit Offenblende gemacht und dafür finde ichs schon ganz gut scharf....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (17. Juni 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Hey und Ho Schnitzel,
> ich lass meine Fotos grundsätzlich unbearbeitet. So wie sie aus der Kamera kommen sollen sie sein. Wie man an dem Foto über dem Käfer sieht, waren die Lichtverhältnisse wirklich bescheiden an diesem Tag. Viel Regen, trist, dunkel, grau ... Hier nochmal eine Seltenheit, das Foto bearbeitet




hab mir mal erlaubt was zu machen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

Besser.


----------



## Jarafi (17. Juni 2010)

Ich find das Original gelugnen weis gar nicht was du hast , hat was.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2010)

Vom Moment her ist es perfekt.
Halt nur ein wenig dunkel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

Gestern auf ner kleinen Tour gewesen. Heute dann nochmal eine und  Sonntag auch ^^ 

Kommt eigentlich jemand aus der Nähe? Ich und mein Kumpel suchen eig  noch ein paar Leute die ebenfalls durch die Natur mitziehen würden zum  Knipsen. Region so von Cottbus bis Berlin (Ich selber wohne im Spreewald  --> Lübben, mein Kumpel in Königs Wusterhausen). Wer nahe wohnt und  interesse hat bei zwei Foto-Anfängern mitzumachen kann sich gerne mal  melden ^^ (dann kann man auch was lernen). 

Aber nun btt: 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juni 2010)

Ich würde sehr gerne mitkommen, abe rich wohne so ziemlich am anderen Ende Deutschlands Waldkirch bei Freiburg , ist etwas weit aber wenn ich mal in die gegend kommen sollte lass ichs dich wissen 
Zur Zeit kommt man hier überhaupt nicht raus, da es den ganzen tag regnet 

Sehr schöne Aufnahme, ist das ein Birkenspinner?

Ich kramme zur Zeit in meienr Sammlung etwas rum, und hab mal was wiklrich herbstliches gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

Schöne Farben  

Ich nehme an das es eine Motte war oder? Mit Insekten kenne ich mich nicht so aus ^^


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Juni 2010)

hu ich würd mitmachen aber hab leider nur ne handycam


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juni 2010)

Hm dann solltest du wenigstens mal auf ne Digicam aufrüsten ^^ (ich kann dir sehr ne Canon Ixus/Powershot ans Herz legen, durch Firmware-Hack können diese echt viel, sogar RAW). Damit habe ich angefangen.


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2010)

Rammbock, darf ich mit dem Käferbild auch mal was probieren? 
Hab da ne gute Idee, aber erst muss man ja fragen


----------



## TheRammbock (19. Juni 2010)

Hey und Ho, 

immer machen Nyso, weil wie ihr jetzt wisst, bastel ich ja nicht so gerne an Bildern, aber manchmal wird der Fler (oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird) ja doch deutlich angehoben. Wenn ich heute noch die Zeit finde zeig ich mal was ich meine, ich hab irgendwo noch eine Wassermühle, original igibt das Foto nicht viel her, aber in SW und als Ausschnitt doch recht nett.


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2010)

Hast du das Bild eigentlich auch als cr2? Sonst kopier ich mir einfach das jpg^^

Edit: Fertig^^ Hätte es gerne noch etwas heller gemacht, aber dann hätte man die weißen Blütenblätter vor den weißen Beinen nicht mehr gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (19. Juni 2010)

Nur al JPEG. Ich kanns dir auch gerne in voller Auflösung zukommen lassen, wenn´s hilft.


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2010)

Ne, ist ja schon fertig^^ Guck mal die Seite vorher^^


----------



## SLi-Force (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch ein paar Bilder.......

Mit 'ner Canon Powershot A80 Kompaktkamera geschossen.
Finde ich gar nicht schlecht dafür 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juni 2010)

Ein paar schnapige Schüsse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juni 2010)

Sehr geniale Bilder , das Colorkey bild mit dem Käfer find ich auch toll


----------



## Barney Stinson (19. Juni 2010)

Hier nochmal was


----------



## SLi-Force (20. Juni 2010)

Und noch welche.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=240204&stc=1&d=1277031506


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Juni 2010)

Hab auch ma wieder eins ausgegraben. Kritik erwünscht


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es einen kleinen Tick zu hell, also fidne ich persönlich 

@ SLI.Force Das Mohnbild ist auch stark, ich liebe Mohn 

@ Barney Und das Panmoramabild mit dem Schnee sieht auch einfach toll aus


----------



## TheRammbock (20. Juni 2010)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> hab mir mal erlaubt was zu machen xD



Gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Sauber. 



nyso schrieb:


> Fertig^^ Hätte es gerne noch etwas heller gemacht, aber dann hätte  man die weißen Blütenblätter vor den weißen Beinen nicht mehr gesehen



Das gefällt mir so noch eine Spur besser. Verrate mir mal bitte, wie man das macht. Ein Link zu einen guten Tutorial würde mir auch schon helfen. Ich nutze PS 10.

Sooo, dann hier mal noch ein Bild von der Dachterasse ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. Juni 2010)

Wie ich ja schon sagte, bin ich nicht der Mensch, der gerne bearbeitet. Aber ein paar Threads vorher, hab ich ja erwähnt, das da noch was auf meiner Platte schlummerte, wo mir das Original nicht gefiel und ich mal ein klein wenig gespielt habe. Wollte ich euch natürlich nicht schuldig bleiben, daher denke ich, das mein Doppeltpost verschmerzbar sein wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

Sieht gut aus,auch das Orginal
Aber gerade das Spiel zwischen Licht und Schatten wird in S/W sehr schön verstärkt.


----------



## mapLayer (20. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob das dazu gehört.
Aber es hat ja eigentlich mit Natur zu tun 
Ich Hoffe wenn es nicht ganz Passt, dass der Post trotzdem nicht Gelöscht wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an Schnitzel!
Freue mich über Bewertungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

Weil externe Bilderhoster generell nur als link eingefügt werden.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juni 2010)

So zu meinem 1000 Post hier in diesem super Forum , habe ich mal ein Archiv noch etwas durchforstet und diese drei Bilder mir mal rausgepickt 

Freu mich über Anregungen oder Kritik aber auch über Lob 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (20. Juni 2010)

Alle drein schön, das zweite find ich aber am Besten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2010)

Hier mal eins von mir 
Für Feedback bin ich immer offen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juni 2010)

Raps , die Combi zwischen Himmel und Blüten hat mir schon immer gut gefallen , gelb und blau ist natürlich auch super 

Mir gefällts


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Juni 2010)

Nachschub von heute (mit neuem Sigma 50-200 HSM OS Objektiv): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. Juni 2010)

Da sind ja wieder richtig schöne Sachen zum Vorschein gekommen. 

Die Schale mit den Blütenblättern ist genial, maplayer. 

Die Eiszapfen von Jarafi sind auch genial. 

Und wie schon erwähnt ist die Perspektive bei Jonny recht interessant. 

Ich war heute auch nochmal unterwegs, aber so richtig geniales kam nicht vor die Linse ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLi-Force (20. Juni 2010)

Nachschub... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (25. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine ersten DSLR-Versuche.  
Gemacht mit einer Canon EOS 1000D und einem 18-55mm IS-Objektiv. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (25. Juni 2010)

Die grasbilder gefallen mir persönlich am besten , wiklrich sehr schön gemacht, aber auch die anderen sind toll


----------



## shila92 (25. Juni 2010)

Danke.  

Gras-Bilder sehe ich auch immer gerne. Hier mal mit Fokus auf den Himmel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Pferde-Bild hat mich das Fohlen fast über den Haufen gelaufen.   Meine Kamera schien ziemlich interessant gewesen zu sein...


----------



## SLi-Force (26. Juni 2010)

Pferdebilder.... Da hab ich auch noch welche..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

Hat das Pferd einen besonderen rund dir die Zunge raus zu strecken?P ^^


----------



## pixelflair (26. Juni 2010)

Grad mal bissel in alten Bildern rumgekramt xDD

beides noch mit der Olympus e-410 aufgenommen  Also gefühlte Ewigkeit her xDD


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Juni 2010)

SLi-Force schrieb:


> ...



Das untere Bild ist ja mal eine geniale Momentaufnahme


----------



## SLi-Force (26. Juni 2010)

@Schnitzel: Ich glaube nicht...  Vllt. war ihm ja zu warm und er hat gehächelt... 

@TheRammbock: .... Danke ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juni 2010)

Noch von meinem "Irishtrip"  letztes Jahr.
Ein Löwenzähnchen an der Kaimauer
D80 + Sigma 50-150 EX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mapLayer (26. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Noch von meinem "Irishtrip"  letztes Jahr.
> Ein kleines Gänseblümchen an der Kaimauer
> D80 + Sigma 50-150 EX



Sieht sehr gut aus
ABER: Gänseblümchen??? WTF?


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. Juni 2010)

So hier mal ein Bild aus meinem Urlaub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juni 2010)

Dein Copyright-Logo verschandelt jedes Bild von dir, bravo


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juni 2010)

mapLayer schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus
> ABER: Gänseblümchen??? WTF?



Jaja - mach dich nur lustig. Bio ist laaange her... 

Sollte LÖWENZAHN heißen 
Habs auch schon geändert


----------



## Jarafi (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch meinen Abschluss und meinen Wirtschaftsassistenten in der Tasche , so nebenbei.

Wirklich wieder sehr geniale Aufnahmen, besonders das Bootsbild hats mir angetang. 

Ich werde morgen neue präsentieren


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (27. Juni 2010)

Also um es noch mal zum Thema zu machen: die Nameszüge als "Copyright" Schutz sind echt schlimm bei einigen.
@Dr. Speed: also wenn dann bitte nur Schrift auf dem Bild, es ist einfach hässlich wenn mal eben ne Ecke vom Bild fehlt, weil da hinter die Schrift noch nen Hintergrund gelegt wurde. Und das © kannste dir sparen, im deutschen Recht ist das weder gültig noch notwendig.
@TheRammbock: Warum nicht gleich quer übers ganze Bild  

Soll nicht bös gemeint sein, aber wenn eine Solche Angabe das Bild kaputt macht ist es doch schade. Deswegen, bitte dezente schrift, nicht so groß und nicht zu auffällig. Ich fände es dann z.B. besser unter dem Bild noch einen weißen Streifen anzufügen wo man dann was reinschreibt. Oder es besser gleich in die Exif Daten reinschreiben. Wenn einer will kann er eure Nameszüge so oder so abscheiden, wirklich was bringen würde also wirklich nur der Schriftzug einmal quer rüber. Am Ende sind es natürlich aber eure Bilder und ihr könnt machen was ihr wollt.

P.S. deutsches Recht: auch ohne Vermerk liegen die Urheberrechte bei euch, auch wenn kein Name draufsteht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Also um es noch mal zum Thema zu machen: die Nameszüge als "Copyright" Schutz sind echt schlimm bei einigen.
> @Dr. Speed: also wenn dann bitte nur Schrift auf dem Bild, es ist einfach hässlich wenn mal eben ne Ecke vom Bild fehlt, weil da hinter die Schrift noch nen Hintergrund gelegt wurde. Und das © kannste dir sparen, im deutschen Recht ist das weder gültig noch notwendig.
> @TheRammbock: Warum nicht gleich quer übers ganze Bild
> 
> ...




100% Sign 

Bei manchen nervt es wirklich extrem.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juni 2010)

Kann euch evrstehen, wobei ichs ja auch auf meine Bilder mache, wobei ich es versuche wo hinzuklatscen wos nicht stört .

Abe rim Grunde sind die Auflösungen von den Bildern hier eh zu klein um damit etwas anzufangen


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. Juni 2010)

So... Ich habe euren Rat berücksichtigt und das Bild noch einmal bearbeitet.

Mich persönlich hat mein Signum nicht gestört, genauso wenig wie das von TheRammbock. Aber ich gelobe Besserung. Ich habe jetzt erstmal das letzte Bild neu hochgeladen.

@Ryokage: Wenn man einen weißen Streifen anfügt, dann lässt dieser sich auch leicht wieder von jemand anderem entfernen. Die Signaturen sind aus meiner Sicht Schutz gegen Missbrauch. Wenn ich aber das Signum einfüge ist es schwerer diese für einen dritten wieder zu entfernen, ohne, dass man es sofort sieht. Außerdem will ich mit dem Signum zeigen, dass es mein eigenes geistiges Eigentum ist und nicht von einem dritten geklaut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> So... Ich habe euren Rat berücksichtigt und das Bild noch einmal bearbeitet.
> 
> Mich persönlich hat mein Signum nicht gestört, genauso wenig wie das von TheRammbock. Aber ich gelobe Besserung. Ich habe jetzt erstmal das letzte Bild neu hochgeladen.
> 
> @Ryokage: Wenn man einen weißen Streifen anfügt, dann lässt dieser sich auch leicht wieder von jemand anderem entfernen. Die Signaturen sind aus meiner Sicht Schutz gegen Missbrauch. Wenn ich aber das Signum einfüge ist es schwerer diese für einen dritten wieder zu entfernen, ohne, dass man es sofort sieht. Außerdem will ich mit dem Signum zeigen, dass es mein eigenes geistiges Eigentum ist und nicht von einem dritten geklaut.



WIe gesagt, Copyright haste auch ohne Signatur. Wenn dein Bild geklaut wird, einfach rechtlich gegen vorgehen.


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. Juni 2010)

Dann wirds mit dem Beweisen aber etwas schwerer.


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde auch, das das einfach Pflicht ist. Spätestens seit sogar PCGH mal ungefragt ein Bild genutzt hat, dass sie bei Google gefunden haben. Dumm nur das der Fotograf hier bei PCGH aktiv ist und sein Bild entdeckt hat

Das Copyright muss sein, man sollte es aber auch hübsch gestallten

Dr. Speed, dein Copyright hätte ich in zwei Sekunden mit Paint entfernt, wenn ich das wollen würde. Die vom Rammbock sind in dem Zusammenhang schon schwerer.


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. Juni 2010)

Das Neue oder das Alte?

Das Alte ist allerdings vor Monaten unter Zeitdruck entstanden. Danach hatte ich auf Grund von Prüfungen etc. weder Zeit noch Lust irgend etwas zu ändern. Ich weiß, dass das alte Signum nicht dass schönste war / ist, aber ich werde mich mal dahinter klemmen und mir was Gutes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Dann wirds mit dem Beweisen aber etwas schwerer.



nö, solange du das Original hast nicht  

@ nyso 

Eine Bildunterschrift ist kein "Copyright"


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2010)

Das neue.

Nie das Copyright einfach nur in eine dunkle Ecke, da geht man mit dem schwarzen Pinsel drüber und schon ist das Copyright weg.

Ob nun das Ding drauf ist oder nicht ist ja theoretisch erstmal egal. Wir haben die Rechte an unseren Bildern. Die Frage ist nur, wie wir die durchsetzen wollen? Wenn irgendwer mein Bild aus dem Forum kopiert und sich als Hintergrund einrichtet, ohne gefragt zu haben, was dann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Das neue.
> 
> Nie das Copyright einfach nur in eine dunkle Ecke, da geht man mit dem schwarzen Pinsel drüber und schon ist das Copyright weg.
> 
> Ob nun das Ding drauf ist oder nicht ist ja theoretisch erstmal egal. Wir haben die Rechte an unseren Bildern. Die Frage ist nur, wie wir die durchsetzen wollen? Wenn irgendwer mein Bild aus dem Forum kopiert und sich als Hintergrund einrichtet, ohne gefragt zu haben, was dann?



Als Hintergrund Bild kanns er doch benutzen. Er darf es nur nicht öffentlich stellen und behaupten es sei seins, bzw sogar kommerziell vertreiben (glaube ich zumindenst, falls ich falsch liege bitte mit Quelle widerlegen).


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. Juni 2010)

Die "neue" Lösung war nur ein erster Schritt (@nyso: Das du es so entfernst war mit klar- soll kein Vorwurf o.Ä. sein). Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen noch etwas experimentieren un versuchen eine für alle verträgliche Lösung zu präsentieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Schreibt doch einfach euren Namen in die Exifs/Eigenschaften rein. 

Ich mein wenn ihr wirklich son schiss vor Bilderklau habt, dann stellt sie einfach nicht online.


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2010)

Mich würde es ja auch nicht stören, wenn wer die Bilder als Hintergrund nutzt. Ich lade sie ja hoch, damit sie gesehen werden. Aber wie soll ich bitteschön rausfinden, wann jemand einfach behauptet er wäre der Fotograf? Oder wenn es wer verkauft? Das kann man als Rechteinhaber leider nie rausfinden. Und der einzige Schutz dagegen ist das hochladen in kleinen Auflösungen mit Signum, finde ich^^

Mal wieder ein Bild. Das Bild ist absichtlich so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. Juni 2010)

@nyso: Ganz meiner Meinung


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auchmal ein Bild mit Copyright gemacht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja auch nicht stören, wenn wer die Bilder als Hintergrund nutzt. Ich lade sie ja hoch, damit sie gesehen werden. Aber wie soll ich bitteschön rausfinden, wann jemand einfach behauptet er wäre der Fotograf? Oder wenn es wer verkauft? Das kann man als Rechteinhaber leider nie rausfinden. Und der einzige Schutz dagegen ist das hochladen in kleinen Auflösungen mit Signum, finde ich^^



Und? Wenn du es nicht mitbekommst hast du doch keine Probleme die dadurch entstehen. Das wäre dann so als wenn ein Reissack in China umkippt, es passiert andauernd, du bekommst es aber nicht mit und dein Leben geht trotzdem normal weiter


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Juni 2010)

Naja, aber es ist halt blöd, wenn andere dann mit deinen Leistungen Geld verdienen. 
Daher finde ich, im Internet kann man auch mit halb-durchsichtigen Wasserzeichen quer übers Bild gehen, z.B. so wie PCGH es macht. Stört nicht ungemein, aber dafür ist man sicher. Unten eine kleine Ecke, da schneidet man einen Streifen unten ab und fertig, schon ist nix mehr zu erkennen. Und bevor man rechtlich gegen irgendwenn vorgehen muss, was ja auch ungemeinen Aufwand bedeutet, mach ich bei guten Bildern lieber ein dickes Copyright drauf.


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2010)

Natürlich bekommt man es nicht mit, aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. 
Es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass meine Welt zusammenbricht, wenn mal einer was kopiert, aber ich kann doch trotzdem versuchen es zu unterbinden

Dieses Bild ist leider nicht 100% scharf, war auch windig und kaum zu schaffen... Dafür ist der Schriftzug aber gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juni 2010)

Weiß zufällig jemand,was das für Tierchen sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2010)

Irgendwelche Schmetterlingsraupen, welche weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juni 2010)

Sooo ich hab heir auch mal etwas von gestern, eine "Lichtaufnahme", hoffe sie gefällt.

Was das für Raupen sind weis ich leider auch nicht mhm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juni 2010)

Habe die Antwort so eben ergoogelt(gibts das Wort?).Es ist die Raupe eines Tagpfauenauge(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tagpfauenauge).Anbei noch eine Schnecke(irgendwie finde ich die total langweilig)


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2010)

Sag ich doch, nen Schmetterling Die kamen mir so bekannt vor^^


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juni 2010)

Das es bei dem Wetter Schnecken gibt , merkwürdig m aber ich find das Bild cool


----------



## mrmouse (27. Juni 2010)

Sersn,

hier mal n Pic, was ich letztes Jahr an der Isar gemacht hab, an dem Fluss der durch mein Luft-Kur-Ort Dorf fließt  Die Tage kommen schönere und besser geschossene Bilder.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (28. Juni 2010)

Heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Juni 2010)

Grad eben gemacht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (29. Juni 2010)

So gestern war ich bei uns im Dorf am Feld und habe ein paar Fotos gemacht, wie immer freue ich mich über Kritik, damit ich weiß, was ich nioch verbessern kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (29. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Fotos!  Das dritte gefällt mir persönlich am besten. Das letzte gefällt mir auch. Nur schade, dass im Hintergrund noch die Häuserspitzen zu sehen sind.


----------



## Ryokage (29. Juni 2010)

Beim 4ten wäre eine Position ein zwei Meter weiter links vielelicht besser gewesem, um die Baumreihe besser ins bild zu integrieren und zusammen mit den Fahrspuren im Getreide den Blick noch besser in die Ferne zu lenken. Außerdem, aber da kann man sich streiten (im Sinne von "So war es aber" gegen "so sieht es aber besser aus"), wäre es uU besser gewesen die Kamera leicht zu kippen um den Bildinhalt gerade zu rücken, so kippt leider alles nach rechts ab.

Die anderen Bilder sind gut, das erste wirkt allerdings irgendwie unscharf, vielleicht zu nah dran mit der Linse?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (29. Juni 2010)

Ja das ist leider ein bisschen unscharf geworden, finde das scharfe Bild iwie nicht mehr 
Aber hier sind noch ein paar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sleek (29. Juni 2010)

Ich beteilige mich auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nikon D40, Tamron 28-75 @ 75mm, f2.8, ISO 200, 1/320s


----------



## SLi-Force (29. Juni 2010)

Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/243068d1277807352-naturfotografie-thread-pcghx2.jpg


Das ist echt klasse geworden!


----------



## mrmouse (29. Juni 2010)

Sersn,

ich hab keine "Killah"-Aufnahmen, aber ein paar ausm tiefen Südbayern 
Keine Ahnung wie man Natur schön fotografiert xD

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2010)

sehr schöner Ort


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juni 2010)

@mrmouse: Man beneidet immer das, was man nicht hat. Echt tolle Gegend und gute Fotos. Wohnst du in der Ecke oder nur "Urlaub"?

Ich hab mal ein wenig auf meiner HDD gekramt, weil es mir gerade an aktuellem Material fehlt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (29. Juni 2010)

Und hopp.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (29. Juni 2010)

So, dann will ich auch mal was herzeigen, im April während einer Exkursion aufgenommen, Sinntal Bad Brückenau  OT Römershag  Blick nach Süden. Leider kein gutes Licht zum Fotographieren, aber durch den blauen Himmel kamen die Kondensstreifen so schön. (Anmerkung: Die Cam war gerade, das Tal verbreitert sich nach rechts hin, deswegen sieht das leicht schief aus in dem Bereich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2010)

Dann halte die CAM mit absicht schief


----------



## Barney Stinson (30. Juni 2010)

Ein Schnappschuss meines Cousins...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (30. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dann halte die CAM mit absicht schief



Dann wäre ja der Horizont schief...... ging also auch nicht. Leider.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juni 2010)

Barney Stinson schrieb:


> Ein Schnappschuss meines Cousins...


Sehr geiles Bild

Hier mal ein kleiner großer Falter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerreiter (1. Juli 2010)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von mir, fotografiert mit ner Amateurcam!
_Kodak EasyShare C653 (ist 'n 99€-Ding)_

Dafür eine geringe Tiefenschärfe, wie ich finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, Fotografieren ist eh nicht so mein Ding, eher Filmen  .


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. Juli 2010)

So... Einmal was ganz neues. Frisch aus der Kamera.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist leider etwas überblitzt, wie man am Hintergrund erkenn kann. Aber bei so einem Motiv hat man nur eine Chance. Das Insekt ist übrigens eine Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle.

P.S.: Wie findet ihr mein neues Signum? Bitte um Feedback.​


----------



## shila92 (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Barney Stinson: Geile Idee! Sieht super aus! 
@Dr.Speed: Das ist gar nicht so schlecht... obwohl mir ein schöner Schriftzug (also so was Geschnörkeltes) besser gefallen würde.


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch schon überlegt einen Schriftzug im Stil Jarafis zu benutzen.

Aber mein Accountname ist eben Dr.Speed und ich dachte etwas im the Fast & the Furious Stil wäre zum Namen nicht schlecht.


----------



## shila92 (1. Juli 2010)

Das ist jetzt Geschmacksssache.  
Mir gefällt nun mal das Schlichte besser aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. Juli 2010)

Jetzt bin ich zu meinem dreihundertsten Eintrag Mal euer Rosenkavalier .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (1. Juli 2010)

@Dr. Speed: Schriftzug ist jetzt gut, dezent, das Styling passt tatsächlich sehr gut zum Nick. Und die Rose sieht ja aus wie ausm Bilderbuch

@Rammbock: Schöne Landschaft gut eingefangen, wo isn das (Frage aus zweierlei Interesse , bin Kletterer und Geowissenschaftler iA)


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> @Rammbock: Schöne Landschaft gut eingefangen, wo isn das (Frage aus zweierlei Interesse , bin Kletterer und Geowissenschaftler iA)



Das ist bei Quedlinburg in Sachen-Anhalt. 51° 48' 40.04" N                11° 9' 59.20" E         Das Teil heißt Felsen Lehof. Ist aber nicht sonderlich hoch. Geschätzte 40 bis 50m. Aber es gibt da noch eine Höhle, aber da war ich nicht drin. 

Das hier ist nicht der Lehof, aber die danebenliegende Kieskuhle ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (3. Juli 2010)

Wow, das sieht richtig schön aus.  Wusste gar nicht, dass es in S-A solche Erhebungen gibt.

AV


----------



## Jarafi (3. Juli 2010)

Was ihr alle für Fotos reinstellt, einfaach der Wahnsinn , muss auch mal wieder schauen ob ich was schönes finde, bin den ganzen Tag fast nicht zuhause


----------



## Ryokage (4. Juli 2010)

Nach dem grandiosen Deutschlandspiel aufgenommen. Die Berliner unter uns wissen vielelicht wo wir uns hier befinden, es ist der Wasserfall im Victoriapark, der den Hang des Kreuzbergs "herabstürzt", auf dem sich ein Nationaldenkmal befindet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juli 2010)

Im Saalfelder Schlosspark: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Canon 1000D ; 18-55mm Kit Objektiv; Iso 200; 1/250sek; 5.6 Blende


----------



## Jarafi (4. Juli 2010)

Das "Huhn" sieht lecker aus , Nein sehr schöne Aufnahme, er hat ja einen interessanten Bart .

Der Wasserfall ist auch sehr gut geworden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juli 2010)

Bekommste gleich Hunger aufn MC Chicken was?


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2010)

SLi-Force schrieb:


> Und noch welche.....



Absolut genial, die Fotos!

Grad ne neue SLR bestellt, da ich am 16. in Urlaub fahre. Bissel am stöbern hier... Schöne Bilder dabei. Vielleicht kommt ja auch ma noch ein bissel was von mir dazu.


----------



## Jarafi (4. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bekommste gleich Hunger aufn MC Chicken was?


 

Nei MC is mir zu ungesund , leiebr Schnitzel .

Cool, dann amch mal viele Fotos im Urlaub


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juli 2010)

Ein Nachwuchs Hobbyfotograf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juli 2010)

Neulich, im Wohnzimmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und, auffem Balkon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (5. Juli 2010)

Oh, was hast du denn da für ein possierliches Tierchen fotografiert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juli 2010)

Es könnte ein Bieber sein, bei den starken und großen Zähnen. Genau weiß ich es auch nicht ^^


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Es könnte ein Bieber sein, bei den starken und großen Zähnen. Genau weiß ich es auch nicht ^^


So ein Tier hab ich auchschonmal gesehen.Das ist glaubich eine Biberratte(Spreewald-Web: Biberratte - Nutria)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juli 2010)

Volltreffer 

Hier noch eine Biberratte ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Juli 2010)

Manchmal lohnt sich frühes Aufstehen doch.
Samstag morgen in aller Frühe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kritik wie immer erwünscht. Zu Lob sag ich natürlich auch nicht nein.
EDIT: Ja ich weiß, dass das Copyright sehr deutlich ist, ist auch so gewünscht. Ich persönlich finde nicht, dass es die Bilder zerstört, daher bleibts drauf. Bitte keine 2 Seiten lange Diskussion dazu hier.


----------



## Jarafi (5. Juli 2010)

Die biberratten sind nette Tierchen, weiso die -ratte im namen haben , hört sich so böße an .

@ Autokiller, wie machst du das Wasserzeichen aufs Bild?


----------



## nyso (5. Juli 2010)

Ja, Nutria sind süß^^ Als kleines Kind haben meine Eltern und ich die im Winter gefüttert

An der Havel gab es mal Unmengen von denen, inzwischen so gut wie keine mehr Scheiß Kommunen, die die ganzen natürlichen Flüsse zerstören


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juli 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Die biberratten sind nette Tierchen, weiso die -ratte im namen haben , hört sich so böße an .
> 
> @ Autokiller, wie machst du das Wasserzeichen aufs Bild?



Wahrscheinlich wegen des Schwanzes, welcher einer Ratte ähnelt. Richtige Biber haben einen platten Schwanz.


@ Autokiller 

So schlimm finde ich den Schriftzug nicht, ist ja schön transparent. Die Fotos sind auch sehr schön


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (6. Juli 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Die biberratten sind nette Tierchen, weiso die -ratte im namen haben , hört sich so böße an .
> 
> @ Autokiller, wie machst du das Wasserzeichen aufs Bild?



Schrift einfügen und die Transparenz des Layers oder der Schrift direkt erhöhen. Eine Sache von Sekunden.

AV


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich lasse es automatisch von Lightroom über die Export Funktion draufmachen. Bei Bedarf kann man auch pngs oder sonstwas da draufballern lassen.


----------



## Seabound (6. Juli 2010)

Dann will ich auch ma. 

Hexenkreis. Aufgenommen irgendwo im Pfälzer Wald mit der Kamera von meinem Samsunghandy im Herbst 2008. Da gehts eher um die Pilze. Sowas hatte ich nämlich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab sowas auch schon mal gesehen. Ich glaub die Pilze sitzen auf den Wurzeln des Baumes, deshalb sind die so kreisförmig um den Baum angeordnet.


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Juli 2010)

...oder die hexe von blair treibt wieder ihr unwesen *fürcht*


----------



## Dr.Speed (6. Juli 2010)

Heute gibt´s mal wieder was Neues von mir. Ich war heute im botanischen Garten der Stadt Erlangen und konnte dort ein paar (meiner Ansicht nach) recht schöne Bilder schießen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine Seerose, die gerade an die Oberflächr tritt, um zu Blühen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine sehr schöne Hibiskuslühte, die ich mit einer 10er Blende aufgenommen habe, um die Tiefenschärfe etwas zu erhöhen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine weitere Seerose. Dieses Mal aber in voller Blühte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch die Blühte einer ganz normalen Zwiebel.

Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder und freue mich auf euer Feedback.​


----------



## Ryokage (6. Juli 2010)

Alle 4 sehr hübsch, meine Favoriten sind aber Nr3 und Nr4.

Eine Frage, bei einigen fehlen immer die Exif Daten, bei dir auch Dr. Speed.
Ich schau da immer ganz gerne rein um zu sehen, welche Brennweite, Belichtung etc. verwendet wurde. Achtet mal drauf ob ihr die beim verkleinern nicht mit übertragen könnt. Wenns geht wäre es schön.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2010)

Leider viele zu unscharf, und manuell die Schärfe zu hoch eingestellt. Man sieht haufenweiße artefakte.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Motive , aber manche etwas zu hell?

Ich hab leider kein lightroom , schade naja 

Ich muss auch mal wieder welche reinstellen, aber bin ir wie zur Zeit zu wenig am PC


----------



## Ryokage (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad das hier gefunden, Ende April aufgenommen, Steinbruch am Lindenstumpf, Nähe Bad Brückenau, Nordbayern. Zu sehen sind Basaltsäulen, also ein ehemaliger Vulkanschlot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (6. Juli 2010)

@Fr3@k: Du wirst lachen. Bis auf Motiv Nr.1 wurde die Schärfe gar nicht nachkorrigiert. Das muss wahrscheinlich beim Verkleinern passiert sein. Die Motive kamen so aus der Kamera raus. Und die Unschärfe sehe ich persönlich nicht (Abgesehen von Motiv Nr.1. Das leugne ich nicht. Das Motiv gefällt mir so aber auch sehr gut).

@Ryokage: Freut mich, dass dir die Motive gefallen. Das Problem mit den fehlenden Informationen ist mir bekannt. Das liegt leider an dem zur Verkleinerung verwendeten Programm (PhotoResizer) und lässt sich nicht beseitigen. Ich geb´ dir die Infos schnell manuell durch.

Motiv Nr.1: Belichtung = 1/125s - Blende = 6.3 - ISO 400 - Brennweite = 200 mm

Motiv Nr.2: Belichtung = 1/60s - Blende = 10 - ISO 400 - Brennweite = 50mm

Motiv Nr.3: Belichtung = 1/250s -Blende = 6.3 - ISO 400 - Brennweite = 200 mm

Motiv Nr.4: Belichtung = 1/50s -Blende = 10 -ISO 400 - Brennweite = 200 mm

Ist Zufall, dass die Brennweite immer entweder 50, oder 200 mm entspricht.

@Jarafi: Das mit der Helligkeit kann schon sein. Das Problem war, dass ein paar der Motive direkt in der Sonne waren und ich mich mehr auf die Helligkeitsanzeige im Sucher, als auf mein Gefühl verlassen habe.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass mir die Bilder ganz gut gelungen sind.


----------



## ShadowAMD (7. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

sind schöne Bilder dabei manchmal frag ich mich ob sowas überhaput möglich ist xDD 

Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von mir 

Canon EOS 550D jedoch billig Objektiv ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei oberen Bilder sind die gleichen nur mit einer anderen Belichtugszeit ^^ 

MFG


----------



## Ryokage (7. Juli 2010)

@Dr.Speed: Danke für die Infos. Ich nehm immer IrfanView zum verkleinern, das belässt die Exif auf Wunsch mit dabei. Aber wenn es dein Programm nicht kann auch ok. Zu hell finde ich die Bilder übrigens nicht. Das 4te vielelicht ein bisschen, aber ansonten ok. Helle Blütenblätter reflektieren halt gut und "strahlen" dadurch, was ich aber für einen reht schönen Effekt halte.

@ShadowAMD: Das Bild mit dem Feuer ist doch super, sehr schön Stimmungsvoll. Bei deinen ersten beiden ist halt jeweils der Kompromiss da, einmal mit "niedriger" ISO etwas zu dunkel und einmal mit hoher ISo, wahnsinnig viel Rauschen und fast schon wider zu hell. Ich hätte hier den Mittelweg probiert, etwas heller als das erste, aber nur so, das die Konturen der Gebäude etwas besser hervortreten, der Mond aber dominierendes Bildmerkmal beibt.
Und was heisst Billig Objektiv, zur EOS550 haste doch sicher das 18-55 IS, soll doch recht ok sein die Linse. Ist halt nicht sehr Lichtstark, wasbei NAchaufnahmen freihand sehr hinderlich ist


----------



## ShadowAMD (7. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

naja sind schon schöne Bilder dabei, aber wenn ,an noch ein besseres Objektiv hätte währe der Zomm besser und es würden besser Bild be heraus springen, und von dem Mond Bild da hab cih noch zich Bilder ^^ 

Hab die Kamera noch nich lange im Grunde gehört sie mir nicht mal, sondern meinem Däd aber ich darf trotzdem ein bischen Knippsen  

MFG

Nachtrag: Hätte ich en Stativ gehabt währe es vielleicht noch en Tuck besser geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juli 2010)

Ja das sind sie , muss mal schauen, in Freibrug gibts glaube ich auch einen botanischen garten 

@ Shadow

Ich finde das Bild mit dem Feuer auch toll , die Bilder mit den Lichtspiegelungen auf dem Wasser haben aber auch was


----------



## Dr.Speed (7. Juli 2010)

@ShadowAMD: Die Bilder sind echt nicht schlecht. Als Tipp für die Zukunft, könntest du die Bilder im RAW-Format abspeichern, dann könntest du ohne Weiteres die Helligkeit anpassen. Damit wäre auch dein erstes Bild nicht so dunkel geworden.


----------



## ShadowAMD (7. Juli 2010)

HI, 

raw is immer so en ding, ich habs schon öffters gemacht und war auch toll dann beim bearbeiten aber so en bild frisst 20 mb mindestens ^^ 

je nach gelengenheit mach ich das auch 


MFG


----------



## Ryokage (7. Juli 2010)

Hihi, Vorteil der geringeren Auflösung bei meiner 400D, pro Raw nur ca 11mb. Da passt etwas mehr auf die Speicherkarte. Und wenn man nur mal einen Abend oder so knipst, dann kann man ruhig Raw nehemn, die Speicherkarte kann ja voll werden. Nur im Urlaub ohne Zwischenspeichermöglichkeit switche ich auf JPEG.
Raw macht man übrigens nicht nur wegen der Helligkeitsanpassung (die aber auch manchmal rettend ist, besonder die Lichter und Schatten Anpassung), viel wichtiger finde ich, das man auch den Weißabgleich anpassen kann, da achte ich beim Fotographieren nicht drauf und lass den auf Automatik, korrigiren kann ich dann ja zu Hause. Was man öfters auch muss, die Automatik haut gerne mal daneben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Hihi, Vorteil der geringeren Auflösung bei meiner 400D, pro Raw nur ca 11mb. Da passt etwas mehr auf die Speicherkarte. Und wenn man nur mal einen Abend oder so knipst, dann kann man ruhig Raw nehemn, die Speicherkarte kann ja voll werden. Nur im Urlaub ohne Zwischenspeichermöglichkeit switche ich auf JPEG.
> Raw macht man übrigens nicht nur wegen der Helligkeitsanpassung (die aber auch manchmal rettend ist, besonder die Lichter und Schatten Anpassung), viel wichtiger finde ich, das man auch den Weißabgleich anpassen kann, da achte ich beim Fotographieren nicht drauf und lass den auf Automatik, korrigiren kann ich dann ja zu Hause. Was man öfters auch muss, die Automatik haut gerne mal daneben.



Ich würde sowieso die MP auf ~10 runterstellen. Bei 18mp hast du nur Qualitätverluste. Immerhin müssen mehr Pixel auf den Sensor gequetscht werden. Profi-Cams haben auch keine 18MP


----------



## Ryokage (7. Juli 2010)

Stimmt ja gar nicht  , ne 5D Mark II hat 21,1MP aber dafür auch nen Vollformat Sensor. Auf APS-C stimmt es allerdings so ziemlich, selbst ne 7D hat auch "nur" 18MP.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2010)

Ich rede von 1D ^^ 

Dort wirst du keine hohen Megapixel finden  (wenns vorteilhaft wäre, hätten ja gerade die besten Cams viel MP).


----------



## Bääängel (7. Juli 2010)

Mit Feuer habe ich auch was. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich rede von 1D ^^
> 
> Dort wirst du keine hohen Megapixel finden  (wenns vorteilhaft wäre, hätten ja gerade die besten Cams viel MP).


Och, so eine Hasselblad hat auch mal ein paar mehr als 18^^
Aber da kann man sich für den Preis der Kamera auch schon einen neuen Polo oder Golf kaufen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Och, so eine Hasselblad hat auch mal ein paar mehr als 18^^
> Aber da kann man sich für den Preis der Kamera auch schon einen neuen Polo oder Golf kaufen.



DIe Hasselblad sind aber auch genau dafür da, 50mp und aufwärts


----------



## Ryokage (7. Juli 2010)

Haselblad geht dan ja auch den kosequenten Weg, einfach die Sensoren zu vergrößern, und auf der höheren Fläche ist die Pixeldichte dann am Ende wahrscheinlich auch nicht höher als bei den APS-C Sensoren. Aber mal kurz rechnen: Die H4D-60 kommt auf 60 MP bei einer Sensorgröße von 2x Vollformat (also Mittelformat). Ein Die Fläche eines APS-C Sensor mal 2,63 ergiebt die eines Vollformat. Also60MP / 2 / 2,63 = 11,4MP. Die Pixeldichte ist also sogar geringer als bei aktuellen APS-C.

Edit: Zitat "_Die Hasselblad H4D-60 kommt ab Januar 2010 zu einem Preis von 28.995  Euro in den Handel." _Wer also sich grad nen neues Auto kaufen will, aknn es siche JETZT noch einmal überlegen


----------



## Bääängel (8. Juli 2010)

Jetzt was richtiges. Und Leute geht doch in den Diskussionsthread, da könnt ihr euch über nicht bezahlbare Kameras austauschen. 
Kam so aus meiner Kamera raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stabilox (8. Juli 2010)

Naturiges...


----------



## Dr.Speed (9. Juli 2010)

War Vorgestern auf einer Fahrradtour und hab meine Kamera mitgenommen. Man war das ein Geschleppe mit dem Proviant (ich schwitze immer noch wenn ich daran denke). Auf jeden Fall habe ich wieder ein Bild für euch. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgenommen mit einer Brennweite von 200mm und einer Blende von 25 bei einer Belichtungszeit von 1/60s und einem ISO-Wert von 400.​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2010)

freihand? Denn 1/60 sind deutlich zu wenig für 200mm. Bei 200mm sollte man Freihand min 1/200sek nehmen. 

Dein Bild ist nämlich unscharf bzw verwackelt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juli 2010)

BLENDE 25? puhhh naja kleinere Blende und weniger Verschlusszeit wäre besser 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Dr.Speed (9. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte den Hintergrund dieses Mal mit scharf haben. Daher die große Blende. Ich dacht es wäre das Experiment wert. Und so schlimm verwackelt ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht.

@Fr3@k: Kann ich aus deiner Sicht überhaupt etwas richtig machen? Ich ernte seit längerem nur (negative) Kritik von dir. Ich gebe zu, dass viele meiner Bilder nicht perfekt sind (siehe Schärfe im letzten Bild), aber ich finde du gehst mit mir schon sehr hart ins Gericht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Hintergrund dieses Mal mit scharf haben. Daher die große Blende. Ich dacht es wäre das Experiment wert. Und so schlimm verwackelt ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht.
> 
> @Fr3@k: Kann ich aus deiner Sicht überhaupt etwas richtig machen? Ich ernte seit längerem nur (negative) Kritik von dir. Ich gebe zu, dass viele meiner Bilder nicht perfekt sind (siehe Schärfe im letzten Bild), aber ich finde du gehst mit mir schon sehr hart ins Gericht.



Ich will dir nur Tipps geben, 1/60s mit 200mm und ner 25er Blende freihand, kann nur in die Hose gehen  

Das Bild an sich ist schön, jedoch kann ich es überhaupt nicht leiden wenn ein Bild nicht scharf ist. Was denkst du wie ich mich auch manchmal über meine eigenen Bilder aufrege wenn sie mal nicht scharf wurden  


Von konstruktiver Kritik kannst du nur besser werden, sorry falls es falsch rübergekommen ist


----------



## Ryokage (9. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 1/60s mit 200mm und ner 25er Blende freihand, kann nur in die Hose gehen



Wobei ich finde 1/60 ist doch schon ne gute Zeit, also wenn man sich etwas konzentriert, die Cam richtig hält und mal eben den Atem anhält geht das auch besser. 
Aber ansonsten stimmt, schon, verwackelte Bilder taugen vielelicht als private Erinnerung, aber selten für mehr.

Wobei hier eh das Problem ist -> 200mm = starkesTele == geringe Schärfentiefe
eventl. das nächste mal versuchen bis auf minimal Distanz ran und somit eine möglichst kleine Brennweite. Dann musst du für große Schärfentiefe nicht so krass abblenden.

Und gleich noch ein Bild zum Thema "Stadt und Natur"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Juli 2010)

War mal draußen, obwohl mich die 34°C eig. davon abhalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde 1/60 ist doch schon ne gute Zeit, also wenn man sich etwas konzentriert, die Cam richtig hält und mal eben den Atem anhält geht das auch besser.
> Aber ansonsten stimmt, schon, verwackelte Bilder taugen vielelicht als private Erinnerung, aber selten für mehr.



Man sollte mindestens immer: 

Verschlusszeit > Brennweite 

also mindestens 1/200sek bei 200mm.  


So wurde es mir jedenfalls sehr oft empfohlen als guter richtwert.


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Juli 2010)

Wobei man bei 18mm nich unbedingt mit 1/20s belichten sollte, das kann da auch schon sehr verwackeln. Der Richtwert gilt für mich eher ab ca. 30mm, darunter belichte ich pauschal mit 1/40s - 1/60s


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Wobei man bei 18mm nich unbedingt mit 1/20s belichten sollte, das kann da auch schon sehr verwackeln. Der Richtwert gilt für mich eher ab ca. 30mm, darunter belichte ich pauschal mit 1/40s - 1/60s



Das ist wohl war  

Aber bei Tele würde ich niemals unter Brennweite gehen, höchstens mit Bildstabi.


----------



## Ryokage (9. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes Bild, vor allem für den starken Sonnenschein gute Farben. Die Bildkomposition ist auch gelungen. Das zweite Sternenbild istauch gut, vor allem weil man die Sternenfarben so schön sieht. Will ich auch mal probieren, aber dazu will ich mir erst nen 50mm mit einer Blende 1.8 oder besser 1.4 angeschafft haben.

Edit: man schreibt ihr schnell. Also die Zeitangaben halte ich für übertrieben, bei kurzen Brennweiten 1/30 bei langen 1/60 reichen, ist dann zwar vielelicht nicht knackscharf aber scharf. Dann braucht man auch vielelicht zwar auch 4 Anläufe bis eins gut ist aber ist ja Wurst. Und ich habe keinen Bildstabi. Mehr Zeit ist natürlich besser, aber kein "Muss".


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab au nur mit Blende 2,8 die Sternenbilder gemacht, aber dafür auch ne Belichtungszeit von 25s, hab mal vor ner Weile Bilder mit 1m 30s gemacht, da hat man dann aber schon die Bewegung des Himmels gesehen, ergo Linien, statt Sternenpunkte. Du braucht nich unbedingt ne 1,4er Blende, einfach ISO hochdrehen (1600 bei meinen).  Macht die Bilder nich gut, aber brauchbar.


----------



## Fransen (10. Juli 2010)

Akku hat genau 1.Bild gehalten! 
Ich Dusel hab' anstatt die zwei vollen, die zwei leeren in den BG gesteckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Juli 2010)

Naja die Akkuladung wars wert


----------



## Fransen (10. Juli 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Naja die Akkuladung wars wert


Danke!
Okay, ich geb' zu die Akkus haben dannd och 8.Bilder gehalten.
Aber ärgerlich war es trotzdem, gerade weil ich mit meinem vollen Equipment losgezogen bin und eigentlich nen paar Langzeitbelichtungen von meinem Dorf vor hatte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




//hab' bei dem andere bild nochmal den weißabgleich angepasst, gefällt mir so deutlich besser.​


----------



## pixelflair (10. Juli 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Danke!
> Okay, ich geb' zu die Akkus haben dannd och 8.Bilder gehalten.
> Aber ärgerlich war es trotzdem, gerade weil ich mit meinem vollen Equipment losgezogen bin und eigentlich nen paar Langzeitbelichtungen von meinem Dorf vor hatte...
> 
> ...




schöne Bidler Fransen... klasse Bildstimmung.. gefällt mir!


----------



## shila92 (10. Juli 2010)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Echt klasse, Fransen. 

Hier mal einer meiner ersten Landschaftsversuche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juli 2010)

@Fransen 

Das letzte bild in 1920x1080 ohne Text büdde *lieb guck*


----------



## Fransen (11. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> @Fransen
> 
> Das letzte bild in 1920x1080 ohne Text büdde *lieb guck*



ich regel das 
allerdings erst nach ner mütze schlaf und mit nem anderen pegel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juli 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> ich regel das
> allerdings erst nach ner mütze schlaf und mit nem anderen pegel



wäre sehr nett


----------



## Jarafi (11. Juli 2010)

Nachdem es nun etwas kühler ist, melde ich mich auch mal wieder .

Hier mal zwei Farbenfröhliche Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöner Schmetterling


----------



## guna7 (11. Juli 2010)

Das hier stammt aus dem eigenen Garten.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Juli 2010)

@ Fr3@k Dankeschön freut mich .

@ guna Sehr schöner Lavendel 

Hier noch zwei , eine Kornblume und einmal Gerste glaub ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2010)

Eine Erdbeerblüte von unserem Balkon! Nix besonderes, aber Natur! 

Und dann mal noch Makros aus dem Zucchinidickicht unseres Balkons...


----------



## Dr.Speed (11. Juli 2010)

Ich mal wieder... 
Nach dem es heute wieder so heiß ist, dachte ich mir ich spendiere euch eine kleine Erfrischung auf euren Bildschirmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgenommen mit einer Brennweite von 200mm (schon wieder), einer Belichtungszeit von 1/1000s, einem Isowert von 400 und einer 6.3er Blende.
Ich gebe zu, dass es nichts aufregendes ist, aber ich finde es irgendwie nett.​
@fr3@k: Sorry, wenn ich vielleicht etwas heftig reagiert habe, aber ich habe mich bei der Formulierung deiner Tipps immer so "von obern herab" behandelt gefühlt.


----------



## Ryokage (11. Juli 2010)

@DrSpeed: schöne Detail und Moment Aufnahme, finde ich sehr gelungen, vor alem weil man im Hintergrund sieht, das es nicht mal eben der heimische Gartenwasserfall ist, sondern ein AUsschnitt aus etwas großem


Hier, ein schon etwas älteres Bild vom letzten Sommer, mir gefällt die diffuse Lichtstimmung und der ganz leichte Nebel (es hatte kurz zuvor stark geregnet)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juli 2010)

der Vollständigkeit halber auch hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern Früh nach einer Feier... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## shila92 (11. Juli 2010)

Wieder einmal sehr schöne Bilder heute! 
Hier auch eins von mir, heute Nachmittag frisch aufgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F/10 - 1/250 Sek. - ISO200 - 18mm Brennweite 

@Ryokage: Evtl. ein kleiner Tipp: Schneide unten lieber das kleine Stück des Geländers ab.  Ansonsten: Top! 
@nichtraucher91: Das zweite Bild ist einfach nur !


----------



## Dr.Speed (11. Juli 2010)

@Ryokage: Stimmt. Der Wasserfall gehört zu einem kleinen Fluss, der gerade eine Betonstaustufe runterstürzt. Ich stand dabei mehr oder weniger im Fluss; genauer, auf einem sogenannten Ochsenklavier.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hab heute auchmal einen Grashüpfer fotografiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie man sieht,leider nur von hinten


----------



## Ryokage (11. Juli 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> @Ryokage: Evtl. ein kleiner Tipp: Schneide unten lieber das kleine Stück des Geländers ab.  Ansonsten: Top!



Danke für die gute Kritik, jaa, das Geländer, ich gebs zu, war vorhin zu faul das wegzumachen^^
Gesehen hab ichs schon, aber naja, die Sig musste ja auch irgendwo hin ^^

Und nichtraucher, das zwiete Bild fidne ich auch genial, die Lichtstimmung ist einfach nur


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juli 2010)

@MetalSimon Sind sehr schöne Aufnahmen dabei, der Grashüpfer hat was, auchw enn nur das Hinterteil scharf ist .

@Nichtraucher Jap die Lichtstimmung beid em Brückenbild ist echt genial  zusammen mit den Spiegelungen.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Juli 2010)

@Jarafi Für dieses nette Kommentar bedanke ich mich mit ein paar Blumen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juli 2010)

Emsland, nach dem Sturm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juli 2010)

@ Metallsimon 

Auch wenn du nur mitn Handy knipst, du entwickelst einen Sinn für Details. Magst dir nichtmal ne Digicam kaufen? Ich denke du hättest eine Menge Spaß damit


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ Metallsimon
> 
> Auch wenn du nur mitn Handy knipst, du entwickelst einen Sinn für Details. Magst dir nichtmal ne Digicam kaufen? Ich denke du hättest eine Menge Spaß damit



Da er viel mit Makro hier reingestellt hat, würde ich ne kleine DSLR mit nem 105-Makro empfehlen

SORRY Für OT


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juli 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da er viel mit Makro hier reingestellt hat, würde ich ne kleine DSLR mit nem 105-Makro empfehlen
> 
> SORRY Für OT



von Handy auf DSLR ist aber schon ein großer Schritt, ich würde klein anfangen. Wenn er ne Digicam (also ich meine ne Vernünftige und nicht son 50€ Aldi Ding) komplett beherrscht, und er merkt er brauch was besseres, erst dann würde ich auf ne DSLR umsteigen. Es ist einfach viel teurer ne DSLR samt Objektiv-Park, da sollte man schon ein bisschen Know-How mitbringen um sie auch richtig bedienen zu können. 

So hab ichs jedenfalls gemacht. Da er noch Schüler ist (nehm ich an) wird er wahrscheinlich eh kein Geld für ein teures DSLR Equipment haben.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2010)

Heute morgen zwei Stunden auf dem Zentralfriedhof hier spazieren gewesen. Besonders der Rabe war cool. Ich konnte bis auf ein paar Meter in seine Nähe. Ansonsten nix besonderes, halt neue Kamera austesten...


----------



## Ryokage (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe der Friedhof erlaubt allgemein Fotografienoder du hattest ne Genehmigung, sonst verstoßen deine Bilder von den Grabsteinen wahrscheinlich gegen aktuelles Fotorecht. Nur mal so als Anmerkung.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Juli 2010)

Sooo, leider ist es ja schon 22:45 Uhr mittlerweile und vor 10 Minuten hab ich mich für den Igel in den nassen Rasen geschmissen. Leider war es schon stockdunkel und der Akku hat für den Blitz nicht mehr gereicht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (12. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub das mit dem Blitz war dann Glück für den Igel, denn sonst hätte der wahrscheinlich ne Weile nix gesehen. Bei Tieren doch bitte zweimal überlegen ob man denen das antut, vor allem bei Dunkelheit.
Mal davon abgesehen, ist es so zwar leicht verrauscht, aber hat dadurch einen schönen Dokumentatorischen Charakter, mit Blitz wär es wahrscheinlich einfach schlecht belichtet. So ist ein doch ein gutes Foto, vor allem weil Herr (oder Frau) Igel auch noch so schön in die Kamera blickt.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, so unrecht hast du gar nicht, was den Blitz angeht, auch wenn ich ihn reduziert habe, ist er doch relativ hell. Dann wäre es aber eben nicht "verrauscht" gewesen. Du siehst ja auch im Hintergrund die Finsterniss an den Bäumen ganz gut und zum Glück hat er länger stillgehalten, als es nötig war  Sooo, ich geh mal meine Hose waschen ...


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Friedhof erlaubt allgemein Fotografienoder du hattest ne Genehmigung, sonst verstoßen deine Bilder von den Grabsteinen wahrscheinlich gegen aktuelles Fotorecht. Nur mal so als Anmerkung.



Jepp, steht am Eingang in der "Friedhofsordnung". Da Teile des Friedhofs historisch sind, gibts sogar Führungen. Schon mitgemacht und wir durften fotografieren. Also no Problem. Ich kann aber gerne für Dich die Namen auf den Grabsteinen schwärzen, wenn du rechtliche Bedenken hast!

Übrigens, der Igel is cool!


----------



## Ryokage (12. Juli 2010)

Nein nein, wenn es erlaubt ist, ist es ja gut. Ich war nur mal vor einiger Zeit durch zufall in nem anderen Forum darüber gestolpert, das es wohl viele Friedhöfe nicht erlauben, und wollte darauf nur mal hinweisen. Sollte nicht bös klingen, manche Achten aber vielelicht einfach nicht drauf. Umso mehr freut es mich, das du dich vorher informierst
(ich glaub mein Lehrerton kommt davon das ich eigentlich grad in ner heftige Lernphase für die Uni bin, so viel Wissen macht irgendwie meschugge, sorry dafür)

Die Detailaufnahmen finde ich sowieso sehr gelungen, was die Grabsteine angeht, nun da kann man sich streiten, ich hätte wahrscheinlich versucht die Namen gar nicht erst ins Bild zu bekommen, bzw hätte die Kamera erst gar nicht rausgeholt, aber das ist halt persönliches Empfinden, ich bin da bei Friedhöfen etwas anderes Eingestellt als andere, hier will ich aber niemanden reinreden, solange es nicht geschmaklos ist, und das ist hier nicht der Fall.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2010)

Das kann ich verstehen. Auf die Namen hatte ich nicht geachtet, weil ich von dem Raben so begeistert war. So zu fotografieren, dass die Namen nicht zu sehen sind, ist in diesem Falle wirklich eine Überlegung wert. Man will ja niemanden auf den Schlipps treten. Grundsätzlich sollte man beim Fotografieren auf einem Friedhof immer sehr rücksichtsvoll sein.


----------



## TheRammbock (13. Juli 2010)

Damit man sich mal ein Bild machen kann, wie dunkel es bei dem Igel-Bild tatsächlich war. Nachtsichtfunktion ist bei dem Video aber eingeschaltet, aber zur verdeutlichung denke ich, ausreichend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdTxa0zQgjY


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe gestern Nacht aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster geknipst
Locker eine Stunde, knapp 2GB, allerdings alles als RAW geknipst. Ich wollte unbedingt einen Blitz erwischen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ich Gewitter liebe, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen


----------



## shila92 (13. Juli 2010)

Wow , das erste Bild ist geil! Die anderen natürlich auch.  Ist glaube ich gar nicht so leicht, einen Blitz zu erwischen...


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, der Blitz ist knapp hinter Kirchturm vorbei, also etwa 250m entfernt gewesen

Und Bild 3 find ich den Blitz total geil, leider ist das Bild verrauscht dank ISO 1600


----------



## shila92 (13. Juli 2010)

Dann nimm Noiseware. Funktioniert ganz gut. Hab ich glaube ich, schon mal erwähnt. 

Edit: So siehts damit aus... könnte man noch etwas besser einstellen aber es ist schon etwas besser.


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2010)

Oh ja, sehr geil. Hatte mir das Programm auch gestern schon geladen, nur kam ich eben nicht drauf


----------



## shila92 (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn man "nur" solche Silhouetten hat (wie z.B. der Turm), kann man ruhig alles (also alle Regler) auf 100% filtern. Aber wenn du andere Bilder bearbeitest, musst du aufpassen, denn du verlierst auch ein wenig Schärfe dabei.


----------



## Ryokage (13. Juli 2010)

Eine Frage, warum denn ISO 1600. Gerade bei Blitzen: Stativ, ISO auf 100, evtl. Blende zu, Belichtung rauf, und dann halt so lange Belichten bis das Bild an sich korrekt ist und dann hat man bei einem Gewitter auch garantiert ein oder gar mehrere Blitze drauf. Spart auch Nerven, weil man nicht ständig zu spät abdrückt.
Wenn du Freihand gearbeitet hast geht diese Methode natürlich nicht. Aber ziemlich geil, das du aus dem Fenster raus gleich sone Kirche hast. Perfekte Bedingungen.


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2010)

Iso 1600 weil das letzte ein Freihand mit kurz eingestellter Belichtung war, ging nicht anders. Heute kam auch mein Stativ, da wäre das besser geworden^^

Kleiner Tipp, falls wer noch ein gutes Stativ sucht, von 72€ auf 24€ reduziert:
Cullmann Stativ Alpha 2500: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Ich bin schwer begeistert!


----------



## Balomanja (14. Juli 2010)

Nach dem urlaub werde ich mal ein paar bilder Posten also in 2 Wochen...
Die neue kamera liegt schon bereit  Vollfomat <3..... 

Frage: kennt zufällig jemand nen Kamera Laden rund um Hamburg wo es die 17-40 L Objektive gibt????


----------



## Fransen (14. Juli 2010)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Frage: kennt zufällig jemand nen Kamera Laden rund um Hamburg wo es die 17-40 L Objektive gibt????



Überall.
Jedenfalls sollte es dir jede noch so kleine Fotoladen per Bestellung recht schnell besorgen können.


----------



## Balomanja (14. Juli 2010)

naja bei Calumet haben sie momentan keine Mehr.....


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder etwas @ Topic hier

Wer hier die beiden Tierchen findet darf sich freuen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLi-Force (16. Juli 2010)

@nyso: Letztes Bild bitte in 1280x1024  


Gestern nach dem fetten Gewitter hier....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

1280x 1024 geht nicht ohne weiteres, also schneid es dir bitte selbst zurecht


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Juli 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Heute gibt´s mal wieder was Neues von mir. Ich war heute im botanischen Garten der Stadt Erlangen und konnte dort ein paar (meiner Ansicht nach) recht schöne Bilder schießen.​



Die Seerose und die Zwiebel sind toll geworden. 



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Für dieses nette Kommentar bedanke ich mich mit ein paar Blumen.



Sehr Schöne und scharfe Kakteenfotos.


----------



## SLi-Force (16. Juli 2010)

@nyso: Dankeschön!!

Achso..... klasse Foto!


----------



## TheRammbock (16. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juli 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da er viel mit Makro hier reingestellt hat, würde ich ne kleine DSLR mit nem 105-Makro empfehlen
> 
> SORRY Für OT


Ich hab auchschon überlegt, mir mal eine DSLR zu kaufen aber dafür fehlt mir leider das Geld.
Und eine ordentlich Digitalkamera kostet ja auchschon was.Da fotografiere ich lieber noch eine Weile mit meinem Handy


der Moloch schrieb:


> Sehr Schöne und scharfe Kakteenfotos.


Sind eigentlich Disteln aber auch egal.
Hier mal eine etwa 1cm große Garnele aus meinem Aquarium.Ich hab einfach das Objektiv von einer Spiegelreflexkamera(eine alte Praktika BMS die nichtmehr so ganz geht)vor meine Handykamera gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (16. Juli 2010)

@MetallSimon: Zu deinen Fotos brauch ich ja nichts mehr sagen. Sind für eine Mobiltelefonknippse sehr gut, aber das hörste ja aus allen Ecken 

Die Garnele sieht ganz ok aus. Gefällt mi und die Idee mit dem Objektiv


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2010)

Hier ein Pic was gestern aus langeweile entstanden ist: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (19. Juli 2010)

Ein paar von mir. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf einer Waldlichtung in Thüringen im Urlaub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern fotografiert. Nachtfalter sind auch schön! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenso.


----------



## pixelflair (20. Juli 2010)

ich bin wieder hier in meinem Revier....

 mit neuem 50mm 1,8D geschossen


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber der Naturfotografie-Thread ist Jarafis Revier


----------



## pixelflair (20. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Naturfotografie-Thread ist Jarafis Revier


war auch eher auf beide fotografie-threads bezogen ;D weil ich längere zeit nix gepostet hatte xDD


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2010)

Ein bisschen Treibgut und ein Leuchtturm im Sonnenuntergang. 

Ausbeute vom Wochenende.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (21. Juli 2010)

Wo ich gerade Treibgut lesen, fällt mir besonders dieses Bild wieder ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Dr.Speed (22. Juli 2010)

Nicht perfekt, aber ich hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Info: 1/400s-F/6,3-200m-ISO 400​


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juli 2010)

Wirklich tolle Bilder hier , hab zu wenig Zeit zur Zeit leider, abe rheute war ich beim Regen im Wald mit meinem Nachbar und da haben wir Wolkenfotos gemacht, aber in der Wolke , seht selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (22. Juli 2010)

@Jarafi: Das mit der knappen Zeit kenne ich sehr gut...

Übrigens schöne Lichtspielerei.


----------



## mrmouse (22. Juli 2010)

@ Jarafi: Wow  Hammer Bilder 

MfG Mouse


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Juli 2010)

wirklich tolle bilder jarafi
die anderen auch


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Juli 2010)

Heute war ich mal bei Mama im Garten. 
 Irgendwann muss ein Macro her. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

.


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2010)

Jarafi, die Waldbilder sind wirklich gut!


----------



## Zoon (23. Juli 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Wirklich tolle Bilder hier , hab zu wenig Zeit zur Zeit leider, abe rheute war ich beim Regen im Wald mit meinem Nachbar und da haben wir Wolkenfotos gemacht, aber in der Wolke , seht selbst.



Endlich mal wieder Bilder die wirklich schön hervorstechen.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus dem Emsland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (24. Juli 2010)

Wieder was von mir: entstanden am 26.6. 2010 zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr morgens. "Fields of Nebel" FTW  aus NEF entwickelt + Forumverkleinerung, mehr Bea nicht (außer das letzte da musst unten so ein olles Schild weg, etwa 85 % vom Originalbildausschnitt)

Nikon D90 + Vivitar Series 1 28-105mmm F2.8-3.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (24. Juli 2010)

Hammer Bilder, Zoon! 

Von gestern Abend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2010)

So das erste ausm Rügen-Urlaub: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2010)

Top Bilder @ shila92 und Zoon. Denke mal die Nebelbilder würden dem guten Carl McCoy auch gefallen...


----------



## Zoon (24. Juli 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Hammer Bilder, Zoon!
> 
> Von gestern Abend:



Schöne Aufteilung - gefällt mir 



Freak wie nah bisten da ran gekommen? Oder extremes Zoom?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2010)

200mm, so extrem isses net ^^


----------



## Feuerreiter (24. Juli 2010)

Mal was Neues mit meiner neuen Alpha 230.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2010)

Den Letzten hätteste drehen gekonnt. Ansonsten find ich die Bilder gut. Beim zweiten sind die Farben sehr schön!


----------



## Feuerreiter (24. Juli 2010)

Danke!
Jo, find ich auch ganz gut für so eine "Billigkamera" (die sie ja ist im Bereich der DSLRs,  hat 288€ inkl 16GB SDHC gekostet).
Habe die Bilder unbearbeitet und/oder -gedreht hochgeladen, kann das BIld aber gerne nochmal drehen.

Hier nochmal paar Neue. Diese sind nicht ganz so Dolle geworden.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2010)

Auch hier finde ich das zweite Motiv sehr toll! Hat echt was!


----------



## Feuerreiter (24. Juli 2010)

Danke nochmal  .
Nochmal ein paar.. kann irgendwie immer nur 4 oder 5 hochladen, sonst kommt ne Fehlermeldung. 

EDIT: 4tes Bild hinzugefügt.
EDIT2: 5tes Bild hinzugefügt. Das Bild ist bestimmt wieder was für dich, scholle_satt.


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2010)

Hab auch noch mal ein paar von der Küste rausgesucht...


----------



## Feuerreiter (25. Juli 2010)

Tolle Bilder!  Welche Kamera?
Die selbe Fliege hab ich auch fotografiert..


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!  Welche Kamera?
> Die selbe Fliege hab ich auch fotografiert..





Sony Alpha 500
Kommt ziemlich in der Welt rum, so ne Fliege!


----------



## Feuerreiter (25. Juli 2010)

Ah!
Jo...


----------



## Jarafi (25. Juli 2010)

@ scholle Das Bild mit den Pfählen im Meer ist einfach Spitze 

Wa sihr hier alle für schöne Bilder abliefert ist einfach genial, vielen Dank für eure Rege teilnahme 

Ich hab hier auch och welche von meinem Nebelrundgang, die beidenen letzteren sind aus letzten Herbst, die beiden ersten von vorgestern , hoffe sie gefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe letzte Nacht mal den Mond Fotografiert. Aber irgendwie bin ich nicht wirklich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Tipps geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (25. Juli 2010)

Jarafi - sehr schön! Das mit den Spinnenweben rockt

Flykilla - Warum so extrem lange belichten - der Mond ist doch hell.

Hiermal eins von mir (noch mit der Powershot SX1 gemacht) - kann sein das ich es schonmal geposted habe:

Auflösung begrenzt auf 2 MP (also Full HD) F 5.7, 1/30 Sek, ISO 100, Autodach als Stativ


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Juli 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Auflösung begrenzt auf 2 MP (also Full HD) F 5.7, 1/30 Sek, ISO 100, Autodach als Stativ


Ich habe diverse Einstellungen probiert. Deine werde ich nächste Woche mal versuchen. Weil da beginnt mein Urlaub. Und ich habe wieder die Chance den Mond zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. Juli 2010)

@Jarafi:
Du hast einfach ein gutes Händchen, um die Stimmung einzufangen. Gefallen mir immer wieder gut Deine Bilder. 


Heute durfte ich das vorgezogene Geburtstagsgeschenk meiner Freundin das erste Mal ausprobieren. Ein Tamron 90mm F/2.8 Di macro 

Zunächst gab es einige Freihandschüsse, die Bilder findet Ihr im Anhang.

Danach musste meine Chilipflanze auf dem Balkon zeigen, dass sie Früchte tragen will. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses nur ca. 5mm große Monster saß regungslos auf einer verwelkten Rosenblüte. Hier einmal ein 100% Ausschnitt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juli 2010)

@ Jarafi Das Bild mit den Tropfen sieht irgendwie total unecht aus(finde ich).

Hie mal was Spreewaldliches(im Vorbeifahren beim Paddeln gemacht und ich hab nichts aufm Display gesehen,weil die Sonne geblendet hat).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juli 2010)

Wo ist das genau? ^^ 

Die Ecke kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juli 2010)

Irgendwo da: Google Maps Bürgerflies


----------



## Dr.Speed (27. Juli 2010)

War heute wieder im botanischen Garten und habe dort fotografiert. Da momentan aber Lotusblühte ist, gibt es heute nur Lotusbilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F=14 - ISO100 - 1/60s - 18mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F=11 - ISO400 - 1/160 - 200mm​


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juli 2010)

Freu mich das sie gefallen 



MetallSimon schrieb:


> @ Jarafi Das Bild mit den Tropfen sieht irgendwie total unecht aus(finde ich).
> 
> Das Bild ist aber echt , das war wirklich so, aber was genau ist daran unecht, das interessiert mich jetzt
> 
> ...


----------



## shila92 (27. Juli 2010)

Wow, das mit der Biene/Wespe ist echt geil!


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juli 2010)

Mienst du meine Tigerlibelle? 

Hier noch eine Waldaufnahme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2010)

@ *Jarafi* : die Libelle sieht sensationnel aus, tolle Farben.


----------



## mrmouse (27. Juli 2010)

@ Jarafi: Die Bilder mit der Libelle sind wirklich sehr gut geworden! Nice work, dude ! 

MfG Mouse


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Juli 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das Bild ist aber echt , das war wirklich so, aber was genau ist daran unecht, das interessiert mich jetzt
> 
> Ich war auch mal wieder Knipsen und hab diese schöne Libelle erwischt , die Tigerlibelle ist mit blitz


Dass das Bild mir den Tropfen unecht ist wollte ich nicht sagen,sonder nur dass es so auf mich wirkt.Die Tropfen sind alle so perfekt rund und sehen so metallisch aus.

Achja und die Libellen sind echt scharf


----------



## Jarafi (28. Juli 2010)

Danke schön für euer Lob, freut mich sehr .

@MetalSimon Jetzt hab ichs kapiert wie du es meinst , sorry mein Fehler 

Hier noch ein C-Falter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (28. Juli 2010)

Ahhh, Schmetterlinge. Sehr schön. Ich renne seit tagen diesem dämlichen Tagpfauenauge hinterher und immer, wenn ich zu nahe komme, dann flttert es weg.  
Aber immerhin sind von geschätzten 200 Bildern ein paar geworden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wollte doch nur, dass ich es fotografiere. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der saß auch ncoh rum.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Juli 2010)

Das erste find ich am besten , probiers mal mit anschleichen , wie eine Raubkatze


----------



## Bääängel (28. Juli 2010)

Du glaubst gar net was ich schon probiert habe. Ein Glück kommt der immer wieder. Der scheint Augen hinten und vorne zu haben.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Juli 2010)

Naja, sie merken kleiste Erschütterung, ist ihre Lebensversicherung


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Juli 2010)

Hab heut auch wieder etwas fotografiert.Unter anderem auch Hummeln und einen Falter aber die Bilder sind nicht so gut geworden(liegt wohl an der Handycam).Ich glaub,dass ich mir bald mal ein besseres Fotoschießgerät zulegen werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (29. Juli 2010)

Ne dicke Hummel habe ich auch noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habe dann auch ma wieder neue Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2010)

Was isn das Grüne auf dem letzten Bild?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juli 2010)

Das waren so kleine "Mini-Seen" in einer Tropfsteinhöhle die künstlich ein bisschen aufgemotzt wurden ^^ (Ich vermute ma es wurde ein bisschen radioaktiver müll hineingekippt )


----------



## -NTB- (30. Juli 2010)

@ roadgecko  darf ich fragen wo du da warst? sieht so nach mittelmeer aus


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juli 2010)

kurz und knapp Ibiza


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (31. Juli 2010)

So, hier auch mal wieder etwas von mir


----------



## masteRp4nik (31. Juli 2010)

hallo miteinander

ich hoffe meine bilder gefallen euch ein wenig. es ist keine dslr kamera aber ich finde sie dennoch nicht schlecht.  ->fujifilm finepix s1000fd


----------



## Jarafi (31. Juli 2010)

Hey, also ich find sie gut, wobei das zweite ein wenig zu hell ist würde ich sagen .

PS. Ich hab auch nur ne kleine


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Juli 2010)

War mal wieder in der Botanik unterwegs, die Lichtverhältnisse waren nicht so berauschend, daher wurden die Fotos leicht mit D-Lighting bearbeitet.

Ab Morgen geh ich nicht mehr ohne Stativ vor die Tür, so kann ich viel besser mit den verschiedenen Belichtungszeiten & Blenden arbeiten. Hab mir auch überlegt, einen Pol-Filter für verschiedene Situationen einzusetzen.


----------



## Murdoch (31. Juli 2010)

So wollt mal meine ersten Fotos mit meiner ersten DSLR zeigen. 

Ich finde dafür sind sie ganz gut geworden. Sind Out of cam, also nicht bearbeitet. Sind direkt jpgs von der cam. Einzig das Froschbild wurde nachträglich beschnitten, da ich nicht so nah an das gute stück ran kam.  

Für comments und tipps bin ich immer dankbar, ich glaube die exif müsste noch dran sein an den bildern.

EDIT:
Kamera ist ne Alpha 500 mit KitObjektiv.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2010)

Diese Aufnahmen haben nicht so hingehauen wie erwartet, ich konnte kein Stativ benutzen, und musste mich mit dem Sonnenuntergangs-Modus zufriedengeben. Zudem stehen überall Häuser mit Dächern rum, das geht doch nicht.


----------



## masteRp4nik (1. August 2010)

is schon bisschen älter (letzten winter aufgenommen)


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2010)

Tolles Foto.


----------



## nyso (1. August 2010)

Was manche Kerle so alles können
Und das der das sogar vor allen Leuten macht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt wieder brav Papa spielen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der vielen Raben im Zoo Magdeburg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wohl hässlichste Vogel der Welt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der erinnert mich ganz stark an alte, reiche Frauen Denkt euch noch ne Goldkette um den Hals und ihr wisst, was ich meine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hand meiner Frau kam dem Dickhäuter ziemlich nahe^^ Sie wirkt halt anziehend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offenbar wirken meine Frau und mein Kind anziehend auf den



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier wollt er wohl zeigen, wer der Boss ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, Elefanten sind schon faszinierend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, zwei Störche. Waren das die beiden die meine Kinder gebracht haben? Hätte mich wohl bedanken sollen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu, wie schade das da ein Gitter ist, stimmts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The real Black Dragon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, auch als strenger Vegetarier darf man Fleischesser toll finden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren schonmal ein paar, da kommen noch mehr. Leider muss ich jetzt noch locker 2-3 Stunden arbeiten, alles für nächste Woche vorbereiten und die Abrechnung für letzte Woche 

Aber ich hoffe euch haben die Bilder schonmal gefallen.


----------



## guna7 (2. August 2010)

Da war wohl einer im Zoo.


----------



## Jarafi (2. August 2010)

Hier gibts leider keinen Zoo , naja, aber sind echt geniale aufnahmen, besonders die Schneeleoparden 

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs und habe eine Wanze und ein bisschen Feuer gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (2. August 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hier gibts leider keinen Zoo , naja, aber sind echt geniale aufnahmen, besonders die Schneeleoparden


Bei euch gibts keinen Zoo aber Schneeleoparden?


----------



## Jarafi (2. August 2010)

Nein aber ich finde die Aufhamen toll , außerdem habe ich einen kleinen panther "brumm brumm"


----------



## guna7 (3. August 2010)

Zeig doch mal den Panther!


----------



## Jarafi (3. August 2010)

Also gut weil ihr es seit , aber vorsicht sie schläft und wenn man sie weckt wird sie launisch 
Ich finde da kommt die Faulheitsstimmung richtig gut rüber ich sollte mich so vielleicht nebendran legen , allerdings ist die Treppe zu schmal  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soap313 (3. August 2010)

Amateurfotos 
Sind ein paar der ersten Fotos mit der neuen Cam


----------



## guna7 (3. August 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Also gut weil ihr es seit , aber vorsicht sie schläft und wenn man sie weckt wird sie launisch
> Ich finde da kommt die Faulheitsstimmung richtig gut rüber ich sollte mich so vielleicht nebendran legen , allerdings ist die Treppe zu schmal


Nette Mieze. Hier mal mein Kater in meinem Album: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2062-guna7-albums-mein-kater-1531.html
Die Bilder habe ich allesamt mit dem Handy gemacht. Habe seit gestern aber ne Digicam. Sobald ich mich damit auskenne, poste ich auch mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. August 2010)

Tolle Bilder hier, die Feuerfotos sind absolut hammermässig.


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. August 2010)

Mal ein bisschen Lagerfeuer


----------



## Jarafi (4. August 2010)

Da wird mir ja richtig warm ums herz, geniale Aufnahmen.
Hast du dich da mit der Kamera bewegt?


----------



## ColaFreaqii (4. August 2010)

Die Bilder sind echt klasse. Vllt. werde ich demnächst auch ein paar reinstellen (Urlaub Ostsee)


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. August 2010)

Ja bei beiden, aber eig. unabsichtlich, wobei es beim Zweiten deutlich weniger "Verwacklungen" (was ja hier eher nicht als solche erkennbar ist) gab.
P.S. Ahja, danke übrigens


----------



## Jackhammer (5. August 2010)

da will ich auch mal ein paar "natur" bilder posten, ein paar könnten schon aus dem DI-Thread bekannt sein.

Alle mit einer Canon 400D

1. Sigma 50-200 f4-5.6 Dc Os HSM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. mit Yashica ML 50 f1/2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Yashica ML 50 f1/2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4. Sigma 50-200 f4-5.6 Dc Os HSM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5. Kiron 35-135 f3.5-4.5 Macro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




6. Yashica ML 50 f1/2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe sie gefallen.


----------



## Zoon (5. August 2010)

Hat ja ne schöne Abbildungsleistung das Yashica - gerade die Insektenaugen!


----------



## -NTB- (5. August 2010)

Der marienkäfer mit herzchenpunkt ist ja sweet

schöne Bilder


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder Jackhammer. Wirklich brilliant!


----------



## MetallSimon (7. August 2010)

Ich habe letztens einen Grashüpfer aus unserem Pool gefischt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (7. August 2010)

so einen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2010)

Die Fliege hier auf der gelben Blume kommt auf den kleinen Bildern nicht richtig rüber.
In der original Auflösung sieht man so richtig schön, wie die schillert. 

Ansonsten nix besonderes. Bei den Schwiegereltern im Garten unterwegs gewesen und ein
paar Blumen fotografiert.


----------



## Ryokage (7. August 2010)

Auch mal wieder was von mir. Ist schon auf 50% verkleinert aber da es ein Pano ist, gehts trotzdem nur als Attached wegen der Überbreite.

Ansosten: Aletsch Gletscher, Schweiz
Pano aus 4 Bildern (frei Hand), stitch und crop mit Microsoft ICE, Verkleinert mit IrfanView
EOS 400D mit Tamron 18-250, 18mm, ISO 100, Blende 7.1, 1/500 bis 1/800 Sekunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (7. August 2010)

WOW, ein geniales Panoramabild, ist ein toller Gletscher , Hut ab.

Ich hab auch mal ein Panoramabild , frisch vor 3 Stunden geknippst, ghoffe es gefällt, ich fand den Sonnenuntergang einfach nur wahnsinn  hinter den Vogesen


----------



## Deadhunter (8. August 2010)

sehr schon jarafi


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Ansosten: Aletsch Gletscher, Schweiz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, der Aletschgletscher halt. Ist auch nicht mehr dass, was er vor zehn Jahren mal war. Da hat man schon anderes gesehen. War ich auch schon dort im Urlaub.


----------



## TheRammbock (8. August 2010)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> sehr schon jarafi



Da kann ich mich nur anschließem. Wow!


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2010)

@ 




MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens einen Grashüpfer aus unserem Pool gefischt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




deine bilder gehen net-.-


----------



## guna7 (8. August 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Aufnahmen von meinen Kaktusblüten. Wie gesagt, habe ich die Kamera erst seit kurzem, bin noch am Ausprobieren. Für Tipps bin ich jederzeit offen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2010)

als aller erstens mal die Bildern den Forenregeln anpassen (max 900px breite bei direkter Einbindung in den Post).


----------



## guna7 (8. August 2010)

Wie mache ich denn das am besten?


----------



## Bääängel (8. August 2010)

Per Fotobearbeitungsprogramm mache ich das. Bei PS3 eibfach Rechtsklick. Geht bestimmt auch mit Paint net oder gimp.

So, jetzt noch ein paar urlaubsimpressionen. Weitere folgen später. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. August 2010)

Die Sonnenstrahlen gefallen mir gut 

@ Bäängel Die Libelle find ich am besten.


Das ist auch von dem Sonneuntergang von vorgstern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. August 2010)

Ja ne finde ich auch


----------



## Bääängel (9. August 2010)

Sehr schön Jarafi. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Kaisermantel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man erstmal entdecken. Leider etwas unscharf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch etwas Licht. 

Alle Bilder sind nicht bearbeitet udn sind ohne irgendwelche besonderen Modi geschossen.


----------



## Jarafi (9. August 2010)

Danke  Bääängel, der Kasiermantel sit sehr schön, ich liebe diese Schmetterlinge

Und ich hab noch eine "Feuerwut" entfacht , hoffe es gefällt, aber vorsicht heiß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (9. August 2010)

Der Sonnenaufgang am Sonntag morgen über Frankfurt, unbearbeitet nur verkleinert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (10. August 2010)

Einfach nur wudnerschön, da fällt mir jetzt gar nicht mehr ein


----------



## Bääängel (10. August 2010)

Hab auch wieder etwas. Im Urlaub waren einfach gigantisch viele Libellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ncoh eine Kaktusblüte.

Wie immer nicht bearbeitet.
Hoffe die Bilder gefallen.


----------



## guna7 (10. August 2010)

Die Kaktusblüte stammt von einem Echinopsis, oder?


----------



## Ecle (11. August 2010)

3x Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## Bääängel (11. August 2010)

Das letzte hast du mit nem Sonnenuntergangsmodus fotografiert. 

@Guna
Keine Ahnung, weiß nur, dass der Kaktus jedes Jahr nur einmal für einen Tag lang blüht udn cih war froh, dass ich an dem tag zu Hause war.


----------



## Ecle (11. August 2010)

Hö. Wie kommste dadrauf?


----------



## Bääängel (11. August 2010)

Sieht verdammt unnatürlich aus udn selber habe ich so etwas auch schonmal paarmal gemacht und es sah genauso aus.


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2010)

Das Letzte ist gut. Kann natürlich Sonnenuntergangsmodus der Digicam sein. Muß aber nicht.


----------



## Ecle (11. August 2010)

War ne Raw Entwicklung. Da hat man viele Möglichkeiten. Aber der Sonnenuntergang sah schon ziemlich extrem aus.


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2010)

Hier ma ein Schwalbennest mit zugehöriger kleinen Schwalbe, welche wohl Hunger hat. Konnten nicht mehr auf der Veranda sitzen, 
da die Mutterschwalbe nicht mehr zum Füttern anfliegen wollte.


----------



## Bääängel (12. August 2010)

Mal was neues, gestern geknipst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ca. 5.00 Uhr morgens gesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In aller Seelenruhe ließ er sich fotografieren.


----------



## Acid (13. August 2010)

erstmal großen respekt, so manches bild hier ist wirklich ein traum.

ich fotografiere auch wirklich gerne, jedoch habe ich keine slr cam  ich hoffe ich kann euch wenigstens einigermaße gute ergebnisse liefern.

2 shots die ich gerade gemacht habe  hatte eigl vor eine wasserschlange zu knipsen, leider war sie nicht mehr da.... vvl erwisch ich die tage mal eine blindschleiche (kenn ihr versteck )

hier eine nacktschnecke die gerade einen pilz auffrisst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier der aktuelle sonnenuntergang aus der pfalz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (13. August 2010)

Das zweite Bild find ich hammer genial ,

Und ich hab auch keine SLR , der Fotograf macht das Bild die Kamera ist nur ein Hiflswerkezug 

Hier mal noch ein Vogesensonnenuntergang, hoffe er gefällt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (13. August 2010)

Mit einer Nacktschnecke kann ich auch dienen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Speed (13. August 2010)

@Jarafi: Mal wieder ein Top Bild von dir . Gefällt mir sehr gut. Der Himmel brennt ja förmlich!

@all: Komme leider momentan nicht zum Knippsen . Ich komme dummerweise immer erst von der Arbeit Heim, wenn die schönste Zeit des Tages rum ist.


----------



## Jarafi (14. August 2010)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen 

Vielen Dank , freut mich das es gefällt 

Dann stell ich gleich mal noch eins rein , hoffe gefällt euch auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (15. August 2010)

Ein Bild aus meinem Gewächshaus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (15. August 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Ein Bild aus meinem Gewächshaus.



Hmmm, lecker*reinbeiß*


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. August 2010)

lol ^^


----------



## guna7 (15. August 2010)

Das hier wächst an meiner Steinmauer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (16. August 2010)

Beides in den letzten Tagen gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2010)

Der Schmetterding ist cool!


----------



## Acid (16. August 2010)

woow der schmetterling ist hammermäßig! bei mir fliegen die immer gleich weg 

hier auch mal noch einige... 3 davon habe ich heute gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch eine kleine baby eidechse, diese war vvl 2-3cm groß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksteel (17. August 2010)

Ein neuling versucht sich auch mal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (17. August 2010)

An sich schön, nur leider den falschen Punkt fokussiert. Du hättest eher die Blüte fokussieren sollen, und nicht das Blatt links unten


----------



## Blacksteel (17. August 2010)

Hier stand was was ich auch hätte woanders schreiben können, bitte löschen


----------



## Blacksteel (17. August 2010)

Muss die Kamera erstmal richtig kennenlernen, aber danke für den Tipp 
Hab hier noch was 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann kam der Regen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balomanja (18. August 2010)

Mir gefällt das mit den Tropfen sehr gut!

Hier nochmal was von mir leider komme ich mit der 5D und dem 24-105 nicht näher ran --> es muss ein Makro her -.-"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skdiggy (18. August 2010)

irgendwie glaube ich,das die hälfte der user eine spiegelreflexkamera haben.Ich bekomm mit meiner digicam nicht so tolle bilder hin .


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2010)

skdiggy schrieb:


> irgendwie glaube ich,das die hälfte der user eine spiegelreflexkamera haben.Ich bekomm mit meiner digicam nicht so tolle bilder hin .


 

Der Fotograf macht das Bild, die Kamera ist nur das Hilfsmittel , ich hab auch nur ne Digi.

@ Balomanja Bitte die Bilder untereinander, das ist etwas blöd selbst bei 22" Zoll geschweige denn, wenn jemand nen 17" hat , aber die Bilder gefallen mir 

Hier noch ein kleiner Wiesenfreund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (18. August 2010)

Die Bilder von Balomanja sind doch untereinander


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Bilder von Balomanja sind doch untereinander


 

Bei mir sind die untereinander mhm komisch , das es an meinen Augen liegt glaub ich weniger, wobei ist schon spät


----------



## Blacksteel (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (19. August 2010)

Schönes Bild, aber etwas mehr Helligkeit und dafür mehr Kontrast hätten dem sicher ganz gut getan^^

BTW: 900 Pixel Maximalbreite, sonst kommen die Mods und meckern

Edit: Ich war mal so frei und hab nen bissl rumgespielt^^
Wenns dich stört nehme ich es natürlich wieder raus.
Aber ich finde, so kommt das Foto einfach noch wesentlich besser rüber.
Ansich ist es ja echt Spitze, aber der letzte Schliff fehlte halt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksteel (19. August 2010)

Du kannst die Fotos gerne nehmen zum schnipseln 
Gibts hier vieleicht irgendwo ein Tutorial für Bildbearbeitung ? Damit hab ich mich noch garnicht auseinandergesetzt


----------



## Ryokage (19. August 2010)

Schau dir mal die RAW Entwicklung in DPP an, dauert ca 5min sich da einzuarbeiten, in DPP gibt es nicht so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und es bleibt simpel. Bildbearbeitung im Sinne von PS braucht man dafür nicht. Und DPP versteht man auch ohne Tut, die Einstellungen erklären sich selbst oder man findet es raus.


----------



## nyso (19. August 2010)

Kann man eigentlich auch alles mit Gimp machen, und Tutorials gibt es dafür genug^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier hab ich jetzt einfach etwas besser zugeschnitten, massiv "unscharf maskiert" und dann noch Kontrast erhöht etc.^^


----------



## Blacksteel (19. August 2010)

Ich les mich da mal ein/probiere rum, Ergebnisse wirds warscheinlich erst später geben.

Aber Danke für die Tipps/bearbeitete Bilder


----------



## Ryokage (19. August 2010)

Mhmm, ich finde dem Zuschnitt fehlt die Tiefe. Kommt im Original besser.

Edit: wie gesgat, DPP ist wirklich simpel. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das du RAW und nicht Jpeg photographierst.


----------



## nyso (19. August 2010)

Ja gut, das mit der Tiefe kann sein. Da war ich wohl zu voreilig

Damit ihr nicht denkt ihr bearbeite nur fremde Bilder Noch eins von mir^^
Dafür das es 3-4 Meter entfernt war und durch dreckiges Panzerglas geknipst ist, sind die Farben ganz gut^^

Edit:
Hat mir doch noch nicht ganz gefallen, so ist besser^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Und gleich noch eins^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. August 2010)

schöne Fotos Nyso 
und auch gelungene Bearbeitung  
(weiter oben)


----------



## unterseebotski (19. August 2010)

Ich mach auch mal mit!
Aber was habt ihr gegen Bildbearbeitung? 
"Gute Fotos entstehen erst in der Nachbearbeitung." Ralf Turtschi, Magazin Publisher, Heft Nr. 3, 2010.


----------



## unterseebotski (19. August 2010)

Hier noch 2 Nachtaufnahmen von der Südküste Sardiniens und ein paar Insekten aus dem selben Urlaub.

edit: hab noch Bilder hinzugefügt!


----------



## TheRammbock (19. August 2010)

Nach langer Abstinenz will ich auch mal wieder. Frisch aus der Kamera 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (19. August 2010)

Auch mal wieder was von mir. War ja etwas ruhig in letzter Zeit. Da ich nun wieder in D bin, werde ich wohl auch mal ab und an was rein stellen. Diesmal gibt's nur eine Raupe, an der ich ein wenig das AF Makro meiner Lumix ausgetestet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist noch nicht so gut, aber selbst das hat 2 Dutzend Fotos gebraucht und eine fast geröstete Raupe. 

AV


----------



## Balomanja (20. August 2010)

Das mit der Raupe gefällt mir hat ne schöne schärfe....

Zum 1. muss man sagen das es 100% natur Bio anbau ist also sehr natürlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (20. August 2010)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Zum 1. muss man sagen das es 100% natur Bio anbau ist also sehr natürlich



Na da krieg ich als Vegetarier ja gleich Hunger


----------



## Bääängel (20. August 2010)

Mal was neues von mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich konnte mich diesem Viech bis auf 1,5 Meter Entfernung nähern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Getern gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider etwas unscharf, aber sieht man nicht ständig, dass die Käfer Mist direkt vor den eigenen Füßen umherrollen.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (20. August 2010)

Noch mal etwas aus Chile vom See Todos los Santos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eisberg voraus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser marsch!

AV


----------



## guna7 (20. August 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Da möchte ich auch mal hin.


----------



## Balomanja (20. August 2010)

Wie guna7 schon sagte schöne Bilder vorallem das 2. gefällt mir total.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. August 2010)

@Alex Vanderbilt: Also das 2. Bild ist vom Motiv echt der Hammer, nur irgendwie ist der Kontrast nich sehr glücklich, weil viele Bereiche vorne absaufen. Trotzdem Wahnsinn.
@Balomanja: Beide ziemlich gut, beim 1. etwas zu wenig Kontrast für meinen Geschmack aber trotzdem sehr gut. Das 2. wäre noch besser, wenn weniger "fremde" Blätter und Stengel im Bild wären.


----------



## Jarafi (20. August 2010)

@Alex Vanderbilt: Das zweite Bild, der Fluss, da möchte ich mich am liebsten reinsetzen 

@Balomanja Sehr schöne Aufnahmen, aber sind sie nur bei mir nebeneinander?


----------



## Dr.Speed (20. August 2010)

Nach sehr langer Abstinenz gibts heute (leider nur) ein Bild von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rotstich im Bild kommt durch den zeitgleichen Sonnenuntergang. Ich hoffe das Bild gefällt euch. Bitte sagt ehrlich eure Meinung.​


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. August 2010)

Gestern habe ich mich mal im Kölner Zoo rumgetreiben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg

.


----------



## taks (21. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder, jedoch hätte ich z.B. beim fisch den Fokus auf die Augen gesetzt.


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir^^
Ich hoffe es gefällt

Edit: Hab den Auschnitt etwas verbreitert, so gefällts mir besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (21. August 2010)

bisschen überschärft.
ansonsten gut gemacht.
aber ich vermute mal ganz stark indoor/studio, oder?! 

//oder ausgeschnitten und mit weiß hinterlegt?!


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

Extra so stark geschärft, so wirkt es besser denke ich^^

Hintergrund war meine Rauhfaser im Wohnzimmer

Einfach wegradiert, weiße Ebene hinter und fertig^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. August 2010)

Sicher isses gut, nen scharfes Bild zu haben, aber das is schon etwas übertrieben, ich hätt eher den Kontrast hochgedreht, ähnlicher Effekt, aber sieht besser aus.


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

Tja, und ich mag es eben so lieber
Kontrast hab ich ja aus RAW schon etwas angehoben^^


----------



## Bääängel (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (21. August 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @Alex Vanderbilt: Also das 2. Bild ist vom Motiv echt der Hammer, nur irgendwie ist der Kontrast nich sehr glücklich, weil viele Bereiche vorne absaufen. Trotzdem Wahnsinn.



Hab mal ein bisschen an den Farben und der Schärfe rumgespielt, um das Grün des Wassers unten etwas zu verstärken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jarafi schrieb:


> @Alex Vanderbilt: Das zweite Bild, der Fluss, da möchte ich mich am liebsten reinsetzen



Besser nicht.  Zumindest, sofern du nicht auf einem stabilen Floß sitzt, was auch ein "paar" Meter freien Fall übersteht. 

---

Und noch was aus dem heimischen Garten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. August 2010)

taks schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder, jedoch hätte ich z.B. beim fisch den Fokus auf die Augen gesetzt.


Ich danke Dir, freut mich, wenns gefällt. 
Hätte ich auch gerne gemacht, mit dem Fokus auf die Augen. Mit einem 90mm macro, bei rel. wenig Licht, ohne Stativ im Gedränge durch die Scheibe war ich froh, dass ich den überhaupt verwackelfrei getroffen habe. Der Fisch hat auch noch die blöde Angewohnheit, andauernd wegzuschwimmen.  Habe auf diese Weise leider sehr viel Ausschuss produziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (21. August 2010)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Der Fisch hat auch noch die blöde Angewohnheit, andauernd wegzuschwimmen.  Habe auf diese Weise leider sehr viel Ausschuss produziert.



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Seit der letzten Fotosafari im Garten hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich Admiräle bedeutend einfacher fotografieren lassen, als es Tagpfauenaugen oder Kohlweißlinge zulassen. Das ist ein ewiges hinterher gejage und wenn dann das Makro auch noch die Blüte und nicht das Insekt scharf aufnimmt. 

Noch ein Schnappschuss. Zum Anbeißen lecker, muss zumindest die Spinne von meiner Hand gedacht haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Bääängel (21. August 2010)

Ne Spinne hab ich heute auch geknipst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. August 2010)

Vom Balkon fotografiert, mit geschätzten 2,5 Promille.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (22. August 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Vom Balkon fotografiert, mit geschätzten 2,5 Promille.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sieht man dem Bild garnicht an


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (22. August 2010)

@Bääängel 

Schöne Kreuzspinne. 

@Scholle_Satt 

Kein Wunder, bei dem Nachtrauschen im Bild.  (Scherz)

---

Mal wieder eine Seerose. Ein bisschen nachbearbeitet (Abgedunkelt und die Farben etwas aufgewertet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## guna7 (22. August 2010)

Hier mal etwas feuriges von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. August 2010)

Auch mal wieder was von mir.
Alles aus RAW

EOS 300D | F7.1 | 1/80s | ISO 400 | 85mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EOS 300D | F11 | 1/80s | ISO 400 | 85mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EOS 300D | F9 | 1/80s | ISO 400 | 85mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2010)

@ Nichtraucher, bitte lass doch die Exifs drinnen =( 

Kannst du mir die Einstellungen vom 1. Bild nennen?


Edit: schon im DI-Thread gesehen


----------



## loop (22. August 2010)

Hier eine kleine Sammlung meiner Bilder von Helgoland 
PS: Bis auf die Schrift sind sie nicht bearbeitet worden


----------



## Dr.Speed (22. August 2010)

Da Wochenende ist und das Wetter viel zu schön ist um drinnen zu sitzen, habe ich mir gestern und heute meine Kamera geschnappt und habe endlich mal wieder richtig geknippst.

Gestern stand eine Radtour auf dem Programm. Auf der Hälfte der Strecke ist mir dann dieses possierliche Reptil vor mein Rad gekrochen. Es wa rzwar sehr zutraulich, aber für´s Fotografieren doch etwas zappelig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Kilometer (die Sonne war bereits am Untergehen) konnte ich dann noch ein Bild von der* Ehrenbürg (im Volksmund: Walberla)* machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen Ende der Tour habe ich dann noch einen schönen (kitschigen) Sonnenuntergang aufnehmen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute war dann wandern in der fränkischen Schweiz angesagt. Dabei ist mir gleich dieser Pilz aufgefallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer kleinen Rast habe ich dann noch dieses Foto geschossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss bin ich noch auf meine erste diesjährige Herbstzeitlose gestoßen-wer bitteschön braucht jetzt schon den Herbst!?!.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder. Bitte sagt ehrlich eure Meinung. Außerdem habe ich eine kliene Pämiere: Die Exifs sind mir drinnen​


----------



## FlyKilla (22. August 2010)

Bilder von Balkonien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (22. August 2010)

Nette Serie, Dr. Speed. Die Stimmung im Wald gefällt mir!


----------



## Feuerreiter (23. August 2010)

Bild 5 von Dr. Speed finde ich sehr gelungen.

Sind eigentlich auch Videos erlaubt?


----------



## Dr.Speed (23. August 2010)

@all: Freut mich, dass euch die Bilder gefallen. Das fünfte Bild ist irgendwo im nirgendwo entstanden. War also eine Spontanaufnahme.

@feuerreiter: Ich finde das erste sehr gelungen.

@flykilla: Prinzipiell hast du sehr schöne Motive. Das einzige Problem ist, dass du bei jedem ein Stück abgeschnitten hast.


----------



## Jarafi (23. August 2010)

Ja sag mal sopviele super Bilder , mir rollen da gleich meine augen weg 

Da zeig ich doch mal mein Panoramabild , mit dem Rheintal, dem Kaiserstuhl und den Vogesen


----------



## Bääängel (24. August 2010)

Ich will, acuh schöne Sonnenuntergänge in Berlin haben.  

Ne, wirklich sehr schön Jarafi.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. August 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> sieht man dem Bild garnicht an


Danke, zum Glück war die Cam noch auf dem Stativ. Sonst wäre es gar nichts geworden.



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> @flykilla: Prinzipiell hast du sehr schöne  Motive. Das einzige Problem ist, dass du bei jedem ein Stück  abgeschnitten hast.


Das liegt wohl an mangelnder Konzentration. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mehr zeit lassen.


----------



## masteRp4nik (24. August 2010)

soo von mir auch mal wieder was.


----------



## Deadhunter (24. August 2010)

sehr schöne bilder!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (25. August 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich will, acuh schöne Sonnenuntergänge in Berlin haben.
> 
> Ne, wirklich sehr schön Jarafi.



Stell dich abends auf das Dach deines Hauses und schau Richtung untergehender Sonne.  Mach ich bei mir auch gerne mal und es kommen hin und wieder sehr interessante Ergebnisse bei raus.

---

Ein bisschen Rumgeflatter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ein wenig wandelbare Karnivore...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... auch Monster gibt es dieser Tage noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Panorama als Spoiler weil wohl zu groß.. ^^


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (29. August 2010)

das pano gefällt mir, aber sprengt den Rahmen ;D bitte nich direkt einbinden xD


----------



## Jarafi (29. August 2010)

Das Panoramabild ist richtig toll, keine Windräder ohne Leitungen die das Bild stören 

Das Pferd find ich auch super, sowie die Eiche und den Schneezaun


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

Danke. 
Ich mache gerne und oft Panoramas.

Aber diese Bilder passten mir jetzt mal gut in den Natur-Thread.


----------



## guna7 (29. August 2010)

-----


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

@guna

Das 2. finde ich echt gut, aber zu hell und wenig Sättigung. Aber das kann man doch sicher noch nachdrehen, oder?
Darf man sich an dem Bild mal probieren?


----------



## guna7 (29. August 2010)

Habe die CAM noch nicht so lange. Bin noch am Ausprobieren und bearbeitet sind die Bilder auch nicht.

Kannst ruhig mal probieren.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

Naja, Übung macht ja den Meister. 

Aber du hast Interesse an Fotografie, ist ja auch ein geiles Hobby. 

Hier mal mein Versuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

Nochmal paar von mir.


----------



## guna7 (29. August 2010)

@ CELUICHOISI

Ja, ganz nett.


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

Bei den letzten beiden Bildern wirkt der Himmel krasss unnatürlich. 

Und bei Bild zwei hattest du wohl eine zu große gegenlichtblende verwendet.....


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

Nein, war alles Absicht.


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

Auch der unnatürlich Himmerl


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2010)

Ich finde die Bilder große Klasse, hebt sich von "Schnappschüssen" deutlich ab, wunderbar


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

Find ich ja auch, aber ich find den Himmel einfach komisch. Dass er dazu beiträgt, dass es gut aussieht sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Seabound (30. August 2010)

Mir gefallen die ganz gut. Erstes nich so, aber die zwei anderen, gerade weil sie bearbeitet sind.


----------



## der_yappi (30. August 2010)

Letzte Woche:

*Wilhelma* in Stuttgart

Nikon D80 + Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8


_Hallo? Hallo? Test, Test! Eins, Zwei, Drei..._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ Was? Aufstehen? Um DIE Zeit? LMAA..._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_ Klettermeister in Ausbildung_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ Wat? Wer bist du denn?_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ SOOO groß bin ich schon..._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Schnarchhhh_...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (30. August 2010)

Gut gemacht. Gefallen mir! Besonders das erste und der Fuchs!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2010)

beim ersten zu stark nachgeschärft, man sieht artefakte. 

Der Pinguin gefällt mir am besten^^


----------



## der_yappi (30. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> beim ersten zu stark nachgeschärft, man sieht artefakte.
> 
> Der Pinguin gefällt mir am besten^^



Wurde nichts nachgeschärft.
Nur mit ACDSee auf 900px Breite verkleinert - daran wirds liegen.
Im Original ist das nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2010)

das kann auch sein, hast die Quali beim Verkleinern auf 100% gelassen? 

Ich resize mit dem Tool, afaik das beste und einfachste was ich bis jetzt hatte ^^ 

adionSoft Fast Image Resizer - Freeware


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (31. August 2010)

Der Fuchs ist gut gelungen, richtig zum Kuscheln, wie der da liegt.

---

Mal wieder etwas Spinne gg. zufälliges Insekt. Die hat sich dabei besonders in Schale geworfen.  Die ließ sich sogar streicheln, wenn auch mit erhobenem Mundwerkzeug und nach kurzer Zeit war es ihr dann doch zu viel und sie ist tiefer in ihr Netz verschwunden.

Hab zu der Wespenspinne auch gerade mal etwas rumgesucht und muss sagen, es ist ein Mist, dass es gerade jetzt angefangen hat, so zu regnen.  Das Netz von der in unserem Garten ist offensichtlich noch nicht mal halbfertig gewesen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es geht auch friedlich und Regentropfen können auf Ringelblumen auch richtig schön aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2010)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Hab zu der Wespenspinne auch gerade mal etwas rumgesucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is des jetzt ne Wespenspinne, weil sie gezeichnet is wie ne Wespe oder weil sie grad ne Wespe eingesponnen hat?!?  Das Bild mit der Spinne gefällt mir aber gut!


----------



## pixelflair (31. August 2010)

Hier mal was neues ausm Garten xD

grad mein 18-105 bekommen und dachte ich schieß mich mal ein...


----------



## Acid (31. August 2010)

Alex WOW das spinnenbild ist genial, ich habe so eine auch letztens bei uns im garten gesehn.... dachte schon es ist eine neue Art  Aber wirklich Traumhafte Aufnahme  Ich widme dir meinen 1000. Post


----------



## gollom (31. August 2010)

ich durfte ma testen die zx1 meiner frau.
was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (1. September 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Is des jetzt ne Wespenspinne, weil sie gezeichnet is wie ne Wespe oder weil sie grad ne Wespe eingesponnen hat?!?  Das Bild mit der Spinne gefällt mir aber gut!



 In dem Fall könnte auf den ersten Blick beides zutreffen. Auf den zweiten Blick muss ich aber sagen, dass wir keine Wespen im Garten haben, sondern nur Armaden an Honigbienen. Und eine davon hat es erwischt. Andererseits heißt die Spinne wirklich Wespenspinne, eben wegen der auffälligen Zeichnung am Hinterleib. Andere Namen sind wohl auch Tigerspinne, Zebraspinne oder Seidenbandspinne. Die hat außerdem schon ein beträchtliches Alter erreicht, wenn man sich die Färbung anschaut. Junge Ausgaben haben nur schwarze und gelbe Streifen. Und nun ist sie weg... 

@Acid Vielen Dank für die Blumen. 

@gollom

Nicht schlecht, aber da geht noch was, vor allem mit der Kamera. 

---

Da ich letztens ziemlich oft im Garten war, muss diesmal was anderes her. Ein Waldspaziergang bzw. eine Waldspazierfahrt kommt da gerade recht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Bääängel (1. September 2010)

Hier noch ein Kohlweißling.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (1. September 2010)

ich hab mich ebenfalls mal an so einer spinne versucht  leider nicht so gut wie deins.... trotzdem bin ich recht zufrieden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. September 2010)

Neues aus der Botanik...

Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (1. September 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> ich hab mich ebenfalls mal an so einer spinne versucht  leider nicht so gut wie deins.... trotzdem bin ich recht zufrieden...



Sieht doch gut aus! Du hattest wenigstens schon ein Netz mit diesem Zick-Zack-Muster. 

@Bäängel

Aus welcher Entfernung hast du den Kohlweißling aufgenommen?

AV


----------



## Jarafi (1. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Blüten 

Da hab ich auch eine Ringelblume aus dem Garten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. September 2010)

Dein Foto ist wie immer SPITZE !!


----------



## Bääängel (2. September 2010)

@Alex Vanderblit

Waren noch ca. 3,5  cm, immer als ich näher rangegangen bin, wurde das Bild nicht mehr scharf.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (2. September 2010)

Verdammt jetzt aber.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2010)

Wo wohnst du?!
Erinnert mich an Italien im Winter (Skyfahren) sah da auch so aus mit der Autobahn, nur waren die Berge höher.^^


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CELUICHOISI (2. September 2010)

Siegen in NRW. 

Das ist keine Autobahn, nur ne Schnellstraße, Autobahn is aber auch an Siegen angeschlossen.
Der Ort wo ich das gemacht hab, wird als "Monte Schlacko" bezeichnet, ein Schlackeberg, weil darunter direkt früher Kohle geföprdert wurde. Ist inzwischen wohl Naturschutzgebiet und Zutritt verboten, aber bin trotzdem da hoch geklettert.
Nichts gesichert da oben, und schwer hoch, aber genial für ein Panorama, wollt ich schon lange.
Mein nächstes müsste ich dann mal an Sylvester in Angriff nehmen da oben. Das muss geil aussehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

N Bild, als ich mitm mopped von Domaso (Italien) zurück nach Deutschland gefahren bin. Bin Richtung St. Moritz gefahren, dann n Pass richtung Chur hoch. Müsste der Julierspass gewesen sein (weiss grad nicht welcher es genau war, muss morgen mal nachschauen ) Ist aber ne wahnsinnige gegend dort, Überall neben der strasse Seen, Berge, Wälder usw... muss man wirklich mal gesehen haben


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (3. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> @Alex Vanderblit
> 
> Waren noch ca. 3,5  cm, immer als ich näher rangegangen bin, wurde das Bild nicht mehr scharf.



Welche Tarnkleidung hast du benutzt, um so nah an den ran zu kommen? 
Bei mir sind die immer weggeflogen, wenn ich es auf eine ähnliche Entfernung geschafft hatte. 

@CELUICHOISI

Nett! Die Wolken-/Farbe des Himmels hat was. 

---

Mal was von einem neulichen Sonnenuntergang hinter den ehemaligen AMD Fabs 30 und 38. Die Nachbearbeitung hat sich auf etwas Schärfen und Kontrasterhöhung beschränkt. Aufgenommen hab ich die im Scene-Modus Sonnenuntergang mit meiner Lumix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## CELUICHOISI (3. September 2010)

@Alex Vanderbilt

Das erste Bild hat richtig was. Die Farben der Wolken und das goldene Licht. Finde ich gelungen. 

Ja bei dem Panoramabild hat das Programm sich an dem unteren Teil des Bildes mit der Belichtungsanpassung orientiert und daher ist der Himmel etwas verloren, was ich durch eine künstliche Vignettierung und Grauverlauffilter versucht hab auszugleichen.
Und weil sich das komisch verfärbte bei den Wolken, die gesamte Temperatur stark angehoben des Bildes. Ich mag aber eh warme Töne.


----------



## pixelflair (3. September 2010)

leider hab ich keine billige digiknipse bzw. nen teures makroobjektiv ;D 

aber finds trotzdem gut


----------



## CELUICHOISI (3. September 2010)

Sieht auch nett aus.


----------



## Bääängel (3. September 2010)

@ Alex vanderblit
Das hat ncihts mit Tarnkleidung zu tun, sondern mit taktik und Geschick.
Ich fotografiere schon relativ lange Schmetterlinge. 
Das wichtigste ist aber, dass du einem S. niemal Schatten gibts, sofern er in der Sonne sitzt, dann ist er meistens gleich weg. 


So noch mal eine Wanze und eine Biene an einer Tagetis-Blüte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2010)

Felix, Kleiner Münsterländer. Irgendwas so um die 3 oder 4 Monate alt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2010)

Ich kanns nicht zu oft sagen, bitte, Blitzt keine Tiere! Die bekommen nen Schock fürs Leben. 

Tiere immer ohne Blitz fotografieren, bzw nur indirekten Blitz.  


Ansonsten schöner Hund, mein Kumpel hat so einen, eignet sich super als Jagdhund


----------



## Jarafi (4. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder, aber sehe ich auch so, bitte keine Tiere blitzen, leiebr in die Sonne tragen oder ziehen 

@ Bääängel die Wanze ist ja sau stark


----------



## TheRammbock (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (4. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> @ Alex vanderblit
> Das hat ncihts mit Tarnkleidung zu tun, sondern mit taktik und Geschick.
> Ich fotografiere schon relativ lange Schmetterlinge.
> Das wichtigste ist aber, dass du einem S. niemal Schatten gibts, sofern er in der Sonne sitzt, dann ist er meistens gleich weg.



Ich hab eigentlich immer drauf geachtet, dass ich keinen Schatten auf die werfe, gerade, weil ich weiß, wie schnell die weg sind, wenn mal ein Fitzelchen Schatten auf die fällt. Ich hab mich denen auch meist von ihrer Rückseite genähert, wobei die da meist schneller weggeflogen sind, als wenn sie mich "gesehen" haben. 

Nja, wie auch immer, muss ich halt noch etwas tricksen. Manchmal klappt es ja auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Jarafi (4. September 2010)

Beid er Spinne bekomm ich ja richtig Gäsnehaut 

Der Schmetterling ist auch sehr gelungen 

Ich hab heute mal eine kleine Mounatinbiketour in die Berge gemacht und konnte es nicht sein lassen mich wieder halb in den Bach zuhängen und durchs Gestrüp zukämpfen 

Hier das Ergebnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2010)

War es so dunkel oder hast nen Graufilter?


----------



## -Philipp- (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> War es so dunkel oder hast nen Graufilter?


 
Ich hab gar keine Filter ( hab ja ne Digicam), da wars so dunkel
aber so dunkel sind die Bilder nun auch nicht , aber stimmt schon, die beiden sind dunkler als manch andere muss mal noch aussortieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2010)

Mit Dunkel meine ich, obs so dunkel war das du so lange belichten konntest, nicht das das Bild dunkel ist


----------



## nyso (4. September 2010)

So lange wars doch gar nicht belichtet^^
Nur 0,125s^^


----------



## Jarafi (4. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mit Dunkel meine ich, obs so dunkel war das du so lange belichten konntest, nicht das das Bild dunkel ist


 

OH Mann sorry , heute ist nicht so mein Tag des verstehens , bist nicht der erste den ich heute falsch verstehe 

Ja aber war recht dunkel bin erstaunt das das mit der Digicam so gut geklappt hat.

wie kommst du auf 0,125s?


----------



## nyso (4. September 2010)

Weils in den Exif-Daten steht

Um 17:09:07 mit der Nikon Coolpix L19 aufgenommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So lange wars doch gar nicht belichtet^^
> Nur 0,125s^^



Hm stimmt, ich sollte mal den Exifviewer meines Firefox`s öfters benutzen


----------



## Jarafi (4. September 2010)

Schnüffelt ihr in meinen Bildern rum , schämt euch


----------



## nyso (4. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hm stimmt, ich sollte mal den Exifviewer meines Firefox`s öfters benutzen



Ja, solltest du


Ca. 3 Monate her, ausm Zoo^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Jarafi schrieb:


> Schnüffelt ihr in meinen Bildern rum , schämt euch



Ich darf das


----------



## Jarafi (4. September 2010)

Ein netter Elefant 

Etwas Lichtspielerrei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (5. September 2010)

Hier 2 Bilder ausm Garten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (5. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Echinazea , die haben wir auch 
In Gelb sind sie auch besonders schön


----------



## MetallSimon (5. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder @all 
Hab heut auchmal wieder paar Bilder gemacht:
Eine Zutat zum Brauen von Bier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Hummel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieviele Wespen passen in eine Birne?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mindestens 10(Da waren eigentlich viel mehr drin,aber die sind weggeflogen als ich fotografiert hab)


----------



## Karnivour (6. September 2010)

Wächst bei dir der Hopfen im Garten? 

Sind ein paar richtig gute Bilder dabei!


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (8. September 2010)

Mal etwas aus dem Insektenreich aus Wiese, Wald und Garten. So nach dem Motto "Komm nicht zu nahe, ey!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... oder ich spring dich an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier saß ich an einem örtlichen Teich, hab etwas auf meinem Touchsmart gelesen und plötzlich setzt sich die Libelle neben mich. Ich konnte nicht widerstehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Bääängel (8. September 2010)

Ahh, Libellen, ich liebe diese Dinger, vor allem, weil sie manchmal so lustig mit dem Kopf hin und her wackeln. 
Hab im Urlaub auch ganz viele vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## Acid (8. September 2010)

Alter Alex dass, nenne ich mal ein Bild!!! Heftig! Ich bin ein totaler fan von so krassen Makro aufnahmen.....


----------



## Jarafi (8. September 2010)

Die Spinne ist einfach genial 

Ich war mal etwas Biken und hab auch einige nette Aufnahmen gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hyundai187 (8. September 2010)

Sehr schöne bilder!


----------



## Jarafi (8. September 2010)

Dankeschön, 
Diese sind von dem höchsten Berg im Umkreis ( quasie vor der Haustüre ), an einer Aussichtsstelle auf halber höhe entstanden 

Das letzte ist aus dem Altersbachtal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2010)

Der schöne Schwarzwald. Ich wohne in der nähe des "Tores zum Schwarzwald" (wers rauskriegt, bekommt nen Keks  )

Nochmals *Stuttgarter Wilhelma*
(diesmal keine große Komprimierung, also auch nur im Anhang)


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (8. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Ahh, Libellen, ich liebe diese Dinger, vor allem, weil sie manchmal so lustig mit dem Kopf hin und her wackeln.
> Hab im Urlaub auch ganz viele vor die Linse bekommen.



*Hehe* Ja, das hat die auch gemacht. Da ist auch diese Kopfaufnahme entstanden. Aber das ulkige Wackeln kann man auf einem Bild nur schwer festhalten. 



Acid schrieb:


> Alter Alex dass, nenne ich mal ein Bild!!! Heftig! Ich bin ein totaler fan von so krassen Makro aufnahmen.....



 Ich muss zugeben, dass ich zum einen davon lange nichts wusste, und mir dadurch viele Aufnahmen aus Chile versaut habe, und zum anderen nicht so recht verstanden habe, warum man Teile seines Bildes absichtlich unscharf haben will. Aber nach ein paar Aufnahmen hab ich einen regelrechten Narren daran gefressen. 



Jarafi schrieb:


> Die Spinne ist einfach genial
> 
> Ich war mal etwas Biken und hab auch einige nette Aufnahmen gemacht



 Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich unfaire Hilfe von einem abgesägten Hamelbaum hatte. Da konnte ich mich schön drauf abstützen und die Spinne von allen möglichen Winkeln mit ruhiger Hand fotographieren. *g*

--

Noch was aus dem Garten. Die sind nach einer recht kühlen Nacht entstanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man konnte da echt den Eindruck gewinne, die Perlen würden gleich wegrollen, wenn man das Blatt nur berühren würde. 

AV


----------



## Bääängel (10. September 2010)

So mal weider was von mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die war gerade dabei so lustig mit dem Kopf zu wackeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überall Distelblüten, aber man muss ja unbedingt zu 4 auf eine gehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste mal, dass mir dieses Exemplar vor die Linse flog, hat zufällig einer von euch ne Ahn ung, was für ein Falter das sein könnte, habe leider ncihts gefunden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. September 2010)

Ihr alle macht hier wirklich erstklassige Bilder!


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2010)

2 x Eremitage in Bayreuth
Panasonic Lumix FX-07




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (10. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Blume , nur das Copyright c gilt im Deutschen nicht , neulich erst wieder gelesen

Hier noch zwei vom Biken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. September 2010)

@Jarafi: Ja ne, das gilt schon, aber nicht im ursprünglichen, amerikanischen Sinne. In Deutschland ist das eig. gar nicht erforderlich, aber zur Betonung der Ansprüche kann es verwendet werden.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. September 2010)

So ich hab wieder Bilder gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat einer ne Ahnung,was das für Querstreifen sind(z.B. bei dem Bild mit der Wespe diese grünlichen Streifen)?Und wie bekomm ich die weg?


----------



## Jarafi (11. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder 

Ja os hab ichs auch gemeint, nur etwas falsch geschrieben sry


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2010)

Der Pilz (oder die ganze Kolonie, welche man als so kleine gelbe Punkte im Hintergrund sieht) da war heute Morgen einfach so in der Palme im Schlafzimmer gewesen. Find ich irgendwie ekelig, dass Ding. Denke mal, bei der Palme wirds Zeit die Erde auszutauschen oder ich hol gleich ein Fungizid.













Mal bissel geschaut. Is wohl ein Gelber Faltenschirmling ? Wikipedia und somit nich giftig oder anderswie zu gebrauchen...  Ich glaub, ich stell die Palme erst ma aufn Balkon... Das Ding is mir nich geheuer!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Pilz (oder die ganze Kolonie, welche man als so kleine gelbe Punkte im Hintergrund sieht) da war heute Morgen einfach so in der Palme im Schlafzimmer gewesen. Find ich irgendwie ekelig, dass Ding. Denke mal, bei der Palme wirds Zeit die Erde auszutauschen oder ich hol gleich ein Fungizid.
> Mal bissel geschaut. Is wohl ein Gelber Faltenschirmling ? Wikipedia und somit nich giftig oder anderswie zu gebrauchen...  Ich glaub, ich stell die Palme erst ma aufn Balkon... Das Ding is mir nich geheuer!


Wovon redest du? Falscher Thread?


----------



## shila92 (12. September 2010)

Jetzt kann man sie sehen.  Sieht aber auf jeden Fall nicht so gesund aus... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2010)

Jungs das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber genug der Pilzdiskussion 

Das Buchenblatt hat einen sehr inetressanten Schärfeverlauf 

Das ist ein Weg in der Morgensonne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (12. September 2010)

Das ist eine echt klasse Atmosphäre, die du da eingefangen hast. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Jungs das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber genug der Pilzdiskussion
> 
> 
> Das ist ein Weg in der Morgensonne



Bissel dunkel. Aber vielleicht liegts an meinem Monitor.


----------



## pixelflair (12. September 2010)

mehr oder weniger zufallsaufnahme...

wollte eigentlich die location für nen shooting testen


----------



## pixelflair (13. September 2010)

nich jedes bild muss über hell sein...
war gewollt man sollte nich jedes detail erkennen  aber hier erkenn ich auf allen 4 monitoren was


----------



## unterseebotski (15. September 2010)

*Insektenporno*

Im Garten erwischt...
Ob da jemand fremdgegangen ist?


----------



## pixelflair (15. September 2010)

noch mehr rauschen ging nich oder?^^

außerdem is das nich gut was die machen.. so sterben die deutschen (rot mit schwarzen punkten) aus..


----------



## unterseebotski (15. September 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> noch mehr rauschen ging nich oder?^^


Wieso? Ganz normal bei einem 200 ASA-Film. 
Hab mir jetzt aber 100 ASA Fuji Reala-Filme gekauft, angeblich das feinste Korn bei 135er-Filmen überhaupt. Das Ergebnis muss ich aber erst noch abwarten, weil Film nicht voll... 



pixelflair schrieb:


> außerdem is das nich gut was die machen.. so sterben die deutschen (rot mit schwarzen punkten) aus..


Bitte mehr Info darüber, ist der schwarze also ein Käfer mit Migrationshintergrund?


----------



## Bääängel (15. September 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt ncuiht wie das mit den schwarzen ist, aber im letzten Jahr gab es eine regelrechte Einwander Überfall der Asiatischen Käfer und diese fraßen die unsren auf.


----------



## Ryokage (15. September 2010)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wieso? Ganz normal bei einem 200 ASA-Film.



Wirkt auf mich aber trotzdem recht stark körnig. Noch am PC doll nachgeschärft? Auf dem Abzug auch so schlimm?


----------



## mapLayer (15. September 2010)

Ich find das Körnige in dem Bild verdammt guut.
Hat sowas auf alt gemachtes, find ich Klasse und passt meiner Meinung nach auch zum Bild.


----------



## Jarafi (15. September 2010)

Ein junger Kater von einer Freundin von mir, netter kleiner Kerl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (16. September 2010)

Ohhh süßßß.  

Wie hieß das Ding doch gleich? Dackel oder doch Katzenblick?


----------



## unterseebotski (16. September 2010)

Der Gaisbergferner im Herbst 2008 - das Bild ist unbearbeitet aber mit Polfilter gemacht, diesmal mit Digicam (ohne Rauschen ).
Eigentlich wollten wir am Granatkogel ein paar Granate sammeln, aber das Wetter hat uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Dafür durfte ich dieses Foto machen.


----------



## Bääängel (16. September 2010)

Hab auch noch was ausgegraben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (17. September 2010)

Katzenblick 

Das gletscher bild ist echt genial sehr schöne Farbtöne .
Aber Grantensammeln?

Die SOnnenbulme ist auch klasse mit der Sonne


----------



## unterseebotski (17. September 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das gletscher bild ist echt genial sehr schöne Farbtöne .
> Aber Grantensammeln?


Jepp - an der GLetscherzunge links den Berg bzw. das Geröllfeld hoch gelangt man Richtung Granatkogel, da kann man Granate einfach so aufsammeln oder wenn man kühn genug ist, aus der Felswand klopfen... Sollen prächtige Exemplare dabei sein, nur bei Schnee sieht man die halt nicht.


----------



## Ryokage (17. September 2010)

Bist du Hobbysammler? Oder beruflich bedingt?
Ich bin durchs Studium nebenbei am Sammeln, Granatenkogel steht schon auf der "unbedingt mal hinfahren" Liste, hab im Netz Bilder von echt schönen Handstücken gesehen.

P.S. für alle die bei Granat nen Fragezeichen auf der Stirn haben: Mineral, sehr schöne meist dunkelrote Färbung, -> Mineralienatlas: Granat


----------



## nyso (17. September 2010)

Hübsch, aber meine Steinchen sind mir lieber


----------



## MetallSimon (18. September 2010)

Los Leute Bilder
Ich hab mal die Krokusse bei uns im Garten Fotografiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein paar Spinnenetze(ich weiß aber nicht,wieviele das sind.Ich glaube 4)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (19. September 2010)

Krokusse im September? 

--
Quak!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine haarige Schönheit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine gepuderte Arbeiterin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Ja, bei uns wachsen jetzt auch Krokusse, ich war geschockt als ich die gesehen hab.

Sehr hübsche Bilder, besonders das mit der Biene auf der Sonnenblume ist genial


----------



## Bääängel (19. September 2010)

Leute, nichts für ungut, aber n bisschen Allgemeinbildung tut niemandem schlecht. Das sind natürlich keine Krokusse, sondern Herbstzeitlose, die sind zum verwechseln ähnlich, aber blühen halt jetzt.


----------



## Blacksteel (19. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Leute, nichts für ungut, aber n bisschen Allgemeinbildung tut niemandem schlecht. Das sind natürlich keine Krokusse, sondern Herbstzeitlose



 Sind halt Blumen. Ist doch alles gleich, das Gemüse...


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (19. September 2010)

Dann iss mal Krokusse und iss mal Herbstzeitlosen.*

@Bääängel Weiß ich. Ironie-Tags hätte ich wohl doch setzen sollen. >,<

--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beine breit und aufgepasst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mauer. Steinerner Zaunpfahl. Hund unten. Katze oben. Dieser argwöhnische Blick ist einfach göttlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder mal ein Monster in Szene gesetzt. Es gibt hier schon schräge Lebewesen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So auch das. Keine Ahnung, was das ist, aber es sieht aus als hätten sich ein Fluginsekt und ein Fisch zu lange lieb gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV

*Zur eigenen Absicherung: Das ist natürlich nicht empfehlenswert, da Herbstzeitlosen giftig sind und somit auch dem Menschen gefährlich werden können!


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2010)

Essen? Sag ich doch, alles Gemüse! :o)


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (19. September 2010)

Lies noch mal ganz unten.  

AV


----------



## Bääängel (19. September 2010)

So ein teil hatte ich auch letztens fotografiert, eine Rhododrendonzikade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2010)

Herbstzeitlosen sind tödlich giftig , also bitte nicht als Gemüse bezeichnen nicht da shier noch jemand auf blöde Ideen kommt.

Sind hier wieder klasse Bilder, wenn ich nen Hut aufhätte würde ich ihn ziehen


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (19. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> So ein teil hatte ich auch letztens fotografiert, eine Rhododrendonzikade.



Gut zu wissen. Danke für die Info. 
Hm, so possierlich die Tierchen sind, die scheinen es doch auf unsere Rhododentren abgesehen zu haben. Mal sehen, wie sich das im Winter und Frühling entwickelt.

AV


----------



## guna7 (19. September 2010)

Ein paar Wasserspiele vom heutigen "Sonntagsspaziergang".


----------



## MetallSimon (19. September 2010)

Wieder was dazugelernt


Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Dann iss mal Krokusse und iss mal Herbstzeitlosen.


Wenn ich vorhätte,Krokusse zu essen,dann wüsste ich,dass das keine Krokusse sind.


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2010)

Ich hab hier mal etwas Rauchiges 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Diese Herbstzeitlosen wachsen bei uns in der Innenstadt, am Markt. Da laufen kleine Kinder lang und spielen rum......


----------



## unterseebotski (20. September 2010)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Danke für die Info.
> Hm, so possierlich die Tierchen sind, die scheinen es doch auf unsere Rhododentren abgesehen zu haben. Mal sehen, wie sich das im Winter und Frühling entwickelt.
> 
> AV


Diese possierlichen Tierchen bohren die bereits angelegten Blütenknospen an und legen Eier da rein. Die Larven schlüpfen und fressen den Winter über die Knopse bzw. Blüte von innen auf. Dann ist im Frühjahr nix mit blühender Rhodo...
DIe kannst Du bedenkenlos alle töten, da sie mit den Rhododendren importiert wurden, die gehören nicht in unser Ökosystem. Töten! Töten! Alle töten... 

btw. Das Rauchfoto ist cool, wenn man da ein bisschen photoshopt kann man bestimmt nen cooles Wallpaper draus machen.


----------



## jimmyAK (21. September 2010)

War gestern beim Radfahren und hab ein paar Bilder gemacht. Nix profesionelles und nur mit mit ner Digicam gemacht.

Bild 3 + Bild 4 sieht man leicht Berge im Hintergrun.

Bild 5 + Bild 6 sind Schwablenschwänze, hab die Raupen im Garten gefunden, in einen Eimer getan und das ist nun das Ergebnis.


----------



## Bääängel (21. September 2010)

Du Glückspielz! Schwalbenschwänze wollt ich schon immer mal sehen udn fotografieren, hatte bisher nur ncoh nciht das Glück. Die Schwalbenschwänze sind eine geschützte Art, also nihct kaputt machen .


----------



## unterseebotski (21. September 2010)

Suche Wiesen, auf denen viel wilde Möhre wächst, dann findest Du auch Schwalbenschwänze. Die Raupen von denen leben bevorzugt auf wilden Möhren.
Die sind aber so schnell und agil, dass es mir auch noch nicht geglückt ist, mal einen richtig gut vor die Linse zu bekommen.


----------



## Bääängel (21. September 2010)

Ich würds schon schaffen bei meinem Glück^^ 

Aber leider sind in berlin wenige Möhrenfelder 
Aber trotzdem danke für den tipp, wenn ich mal im Urlaub bin, dann denke ich vllt dran.


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2010)

Die aufkeimende Unterhaltung (9 Beiträge) wurde in den Diskussions-Thread verschoben.


----------



## unterseebotski (23. September 2010)

Hab auch noch ein Foto von nem Schwalbenschwanz entdeckt. Leider nur mit meiner nicht-SLR Digicam gemacht. Der war aber so aktiv, dass von ca. 20 Fotos nur eines dabei ist, auf dem er mal sitzt und sich präsentiert.

Bei der gleichen Session habe ich eine Krabbenspinne entdeckt, die gerade eine Hummel verspeist.

Edit: hab noch 2 Landschaftsaufnahmen hinzugefügt. Die habe ich wieder analog gemacht. Das Bild von der Küste entstand in der Nähe, wo ich Segelfalter und Spinne geknipst habe. Die Farben hat der unsagbar schlechte DM-Drogerie Noname-Film so gesehen. Das hab ich dann in der EB noch weiter aufgegriffen...
Das abendliche Panorama entstand auf der Heimfahrt von dem Urlaub.


----------



## UnnerveD (24. September 2010)

Ich habe gestern mal das schöne Wetter genutzt und mal im Garten geknipst 

MfG


----------



## Bääängel (25. September 2010)

So ich bring mal wieder was.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (25. September 2010)

Pilze gefällig?


----------



## Fransen (25. September 2010)

Muuuh.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2010)

Die Pilze sind sehr cool! An sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Wenn ich nur ma wieder Zeit hätte um rauszugehen.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. September 2010)

Moin, ich war mit meiner Frau auf Gran Canaria und habe da ein wenig rumgeknipst.

Ein unerwünschtes Haustier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mond über Playa Del Ingles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein büschen Botanik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch mehr Botanik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (27. September 2010)

Und nach dem Bild, war die Schabe tot... 

Sehen sehr schön aus.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Und nach dem Bild, war die Schabe tot...


Nö, ab inne Pappschachtel, und dann vor Tür gesetzt.

Ach ja, ich hätte da noch ein paar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (28. September 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Nö, ab inne Pappschachtel, und dann vor Tür gesetzt.
> 
> Ach ja, ich hätte da noch ein paar.
> 
> ...



Das fiese Grinsen von dem Krokodil ist cool!  Super gemacht.

AV


----------



## Mirko81 (28. September 2010)

Verschiedene Aufnahmen mit meiner Canon


----------



## SXFreak (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2010)

*Träum* ich will wieder zurück.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. September 2010)

@SXFreak: Sehr schöne Bilder, die Lichtstimmung bei den Sonnenuntergängen ist genial.


----------



## -NTB- (29. September 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Muuuh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




coole KUH

alibibild kommt im edit


----------



## TheRammbock (29. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (30. September 2010)

@Autokiller677

Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (30. September 2010)

@SXFreak: Koenigsstuhl mit Viktoriasicht, gerade letztes we dagewesen, sehr schoen 
@Franzen: was fuer ein geiles Bild mit der Kuh...klasse


----------



## pixelflair (30. September 2010)

Ich will endlich nen 105mm 2,8 *heul*


----------



## Fransen (1. Oktober 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Ich will endlich nen 105mm 2,8 *heul*


Gutes Teil! 
Deine Meinung zur Verarbeitung würde mich mal interessieren?! Zufrieden?!


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (2. Oktober 2010)

Eine kurze Radtour vor einer Nebelbank. Auf dem Bild sieht man es leider nicht mehr ganz so deutlich, aber direkt an der Kante dieser Nebelbank sah man schön die Sonnenstrahlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann kriecht mir noch diese kleine, haarige Schönheit vor die Linse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Re4dt (2. Oktober 2010)

Aus Langeweile diesen Thread entdeckt und ich mache nun auch mal mit  
ich benutze eine Canon 450D

*BILD ZU BREIT*

Leider hatte ich keinen Polfilter dabei deswegen der schleier und unschärfe

*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## Seabound (2. Oktober 2010)

Top Bilder @ Alex!


----------



## Jarafi (2. Oktober 2010)

ICh möchte auch mal wieder was von mir geben .

Hab mal etwas sortiert wieder, nachdem ich dazu Zeit gefunden hab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (2. Oktober 2010)

@Alex: Die Raupen sind gelungen, bei deinem ersten Bild kleiner Tipp, die Sonne überstrahlt ja sowieso, das nächste mal deshalb: Bildausschnitt einmessen, auf dem die Sonne nicht mit drauf ist, dann stellt die Kamera die Belichtung korrekt auf die Landschaft ein. Entweder Belichtung speichern oder den Auslöser halb gedrückt lassen und dann Bildausschnitt wie gezeigt einstellen. Dann säuft das Bild nicht so ab. Alternativ Spotmessung auf die Bäume oder so.

@Jarafi: Brauch man nicht viel zu sagen, wunderschöne Sammlung von Insektenmakros.


----------



## guna7 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> @Jarafi: Brauch man nicht viel zu sagen, wunderschöne Sammlung von Insektenmakros.


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Bilder sind eine Wucht!


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (2. Oktober 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> bei deinem ersten Bild kleiner Tipp, die Sonne überstrahlt ja sowieso, das nächste mal deshalb: Bildausschnitt einmessen, auf dem die Sonne nicht mit drauf ist, dann stellt die Kamera die Belichtung korrekt auf die Landschaft ein. Entweder Belichtung speichern oder den Auslöser halb gedrückt lassen und dann Bildausschnitt wie gezeigt einstellen. Dann säuft das Bild nicht so ab. Alternativ Spotmessung auf die Bäume oder so.



Danke. Was die vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen angeht, fürchte ich, übersteigt das die Möglichkeiten der Lumix doch um ein paar Größenordnungen.  Aber ich werd mir das mal merken und dann bei der Nachbearbeitung dran denken. Eventuell lässt sich da noch etwas herausholen.

--

Bin heute durch Zufall an einer örtlichen ökologisch sehr Effizienten Pilzfarm vorbei gekommen. Danach hat mich die Hochwasser führende Elbe zum Umlenken gezwungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Jarafi (3. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank , freut mich das sie gefallen .

Hab noch ein bisschen aussortiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balomanja (3. Oktober 2010)

Jarafi das sind 3 super Bilder mir gefällt das letzte am besten.. aber die sind zu hart gebrandet für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Jarafi (3. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank, ja ich weis ich suche noch nach einer schöneren Lösung


----------



## nuol (3. Oktober 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ja ich weis ich suche noch nach einer schöneren Lösung



einfach viel kleiner und ab in die ecke damit, eventuell noch die farbe rausnehmen, dann gehts schon


----------



## der_yappi (3. Oktober 2010)

@ Jarafi:

*Bild 1
* Extrem geile Stimmung eingefangen!!!

*Bild 2
* "Nur" ein Daumen - es ist gut bis sehr gut, aber dein Tag und der Halm der sehr unscharf in den Vordergrund läuft, sind nicht so passend

*Bild 3
* auch sehr schöne Stimmung und die Unschärfe find ich auch super


----------



## Jarafi (3. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank , freut mich total das sie so gefallen 

Noch zwei "Gute Nacht" Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (3. Oktober 2010)

Zauberpilze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2010)

@Scholle_Satt
das erste Bild gefällt mir besonders.
Essen würde ich keinen davon.^^


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2010)

@Scholle_Satt
Wirklich schöne Bilder auch wenn ich irgendwie Pilze eklig finde


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2010)

Essen würd ich sie auch nicht. Aber ankucken mag ich sie schon :o)


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. Oktober 2010)

Soooo, war heut auch mal wieder in den Nachmittagstunden im Wald unterwegs. Hab überwiegend versucht, die Wirkung verschiedener Brennweiten zu testen.
Kritik wie immer erwünscht


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Also von meiner Seite kommt viel Kritik!
Aber keine Negative, sondern nur gute
Echt tolle Bilder


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke danke  Ich find allerdings die letzten beiden nich ganz so gelungen, die andern sind besser. Die sind übrigens fast alle mit Liveview und manuellem Fokus entstanden, da soll noch mal einer sagen, die Funktion wäre unnütz.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich find den rechts oben gut! Aber die anderen sind auch nich schlecht. Letzer Pilz fällt vielleicht bissel ab. Aber sonst echt gut!


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Oktober 2010)

Rose.


----------



## nuol (5. Oktober 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Rose.



Neeeein. Da sind die Blumen wieder


----------



## Ryokage (5. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Neeeein. Da sind die Blumen wieder




Bald is Winter, dann gibts ein paar Monate keine Blumen mehr. Wobei, ich hab auch noch ungefähr 200 Dahlien -Bilder (alle vom selben Tag ), die bringen uns zur Not auch gut durch die kalte Jahreszeit


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse den Winter200 Dahlien Bilder an einem Tag sind aber recht viel


----------



## Mirko81 (5. Oktober 2010)

Was aus der Umgebung


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2010)

Das Vorletzte und Zweite Bild gefallen mir sehr


----------



## Ryokage (5. Oktober 2010)

Blumenschau im Britzer Garten in Berlin (ehemaliger Buga Park), einmal im Jahr ist Dahlienschau. Sauviele Sorten, naja und dann halt immer mehrere Bilder pro Blümelein. Da sammelt sich was an.

Hier ein Beispiel, photographisch nichts besonderes, aber ich finde die Blüten dieser Sorte so schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das Bild Hammer  Was für ein Objektiv hast du Tamron? Ich selber habe eine 450D und bekomme ned sowas hin xD die 400D ist ja auch super


----------



## Ryokage (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das Tamron 18-250, also nichts mit besonders überragender Abbildungsleistung. Aber abgeblendet schon recht gut.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Ich hab das Tamron 18-250, also nichts mit besonders überragender Abbildungsleistung.


Sei FrohIch habe noch das Kitobjektiv und dieses Objektiv ist einfach nur MIES


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2010)

Die Ameise is geil! :o)


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (6. Oktober 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Bald is Winter, dann gibts ein paar Monate keine Blumen mehr. Wobei, ich hab auch noch ungefähr 200 Dahlien -Bilder (alle vom selben Tag ), die bringen uns zur Not auch gut durch die kalte Jahreszeit



Dann gibt's aber wieder Frostblumen zu sehen. 

@Dustin 

Wie hast du das mit dem Straßenlicht gemacht? Das sieht so unnatürlich aus. 

--

Wo die Sprache gerade auf den Winter kam. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Oktober 2010)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> @Dustin
> 
> Wie hast du das mit dem Straßenlicht gemacht? Das sieht so unnatürlich aus.


Es war halt Winter, und da leuchtet der Stadthimmel bei uns immer orange wenn es schneit. Liegt an den Lichtern die halt aus der Stadt in den Himmel strahlen.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2010)

So nun von mir was. 
 Foto habe ich vor einem Monat im Legoland gemacht  Auch nicht so Toll 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Dustin: Sieht ziemlich beeindruckend aus das "Straßenbild", sehr gut gelungen
@ Blumen: Nein. Ich mag Sie immernoch nicht.


----------



## Bääängel (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und jetzt noch eine Kapuzinerkresse (sehr schmackhaft), damit alle glücklich sidn 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (6. Oktober 2010)

Ginnie @120mm/F=6.3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Oktober 2010)

Wikrlich tolle Bilder , freut mich sehr das sich immer mehr hier einfinden 

Aber *"BLITZT EURE TIERE NICHT"* die bekommen da nen schock das ist zu hell für sie, ich mag es auch nicht wenns Blitzt, und Katzen oder Hunde noch weniger


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Wasserdrache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerreiter (8. Oktober 2010)

Mal paar Fotos mit meiner neuen a33 mit teildurchlässigem Spiegel. 
Minolta 50mm/1,7.


----------



## pixelflair (8. Oktober 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Mal paar Fotos mit meiner neuen a33 mit teildurchlässigem Spiegel.
> Minolta 50mm/1,7.


erstma bilder viel zu groß 

zweitens find ich alle iwie unscharf


----------



## Feuerreiter (8. Oktober 2010)

Oh, noch nie von Tiefenunschärfe gehört?  
Zu groß.. ja..deswegen ja auch als Anhang.


----------



## pixelflair (8. Oktober 2010)

omg..
vllt guckste mal wieviel bilder ich hier schon gepostet habe, bevor du so ein satz lässt 

ich finde auf den ersten beiden bildern kein punkt der WIRKLICH scharf is  und beim letzten auch nicht wirklich, das hat nix mit der tiefenunschärfe zu tun


----------



## Feuerreiter (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß. 
Der Punkt der Schärfe: im ersten Bild auf der Knospe, auf dem zweiten Bild auf dem Stiel des ersten Blattes von rechts und auf dem dritten die BLüte im Vordergrund. 
(mMn)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Oktober 2010)

war es HeNrYder folgendes sagte?

"Aber immer wieder lustig, welche Borniertheiten so auf der Welt rumlaufen"

ist auch egal auf jeden Fall versteh ich es jetzt.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Feuerreiter (8. Oktober 2010)

Ist das auf mich bezogen?
So war es zumindest nicht von mir gemeint.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich find die vom Feuerreiter ma garnich so schlecht. Klar, zu groß, auf meinem Netbook sprengen sie den Bildschirm. Ansonsten, echt nich so übel... Ham was.


----------



## Ryokage (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss auch sagen, gute Bilder Feuerreiter. Die ersten Beiden sind am besten, das dritte gefällt mir vom Motiv nicht so gut und ist etwas unruhig wie ich finde. Ich sehe in jedem Bild übrigens nen scharfen Bereich, aber das ein 1.7er bei Offenblende vielleicht etwas weich zeichnet sollte man dabei vielleicht auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (8. Oktober 2010)

Danke für deinen Zuspruch! 
Das mit dem scharfen Bereich.. auch dazu nochmal danke, und ja, vielleicht sollte ich nächstes Mal bisschen abblenden. Aber gut, hatte die Kamera da gerade erst 3 Stunden.. da war ich mit anderen beschäftigt. 

Falls jemand noch Videos der a33 sehen möchte.. bei manchen Szenen hab ich mit dem Color Grading bisschen übertrieben..

Die sind aber nicht so toll geworden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Oktober 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Ist das auf mich bezogen?
> So war es zumindest nicht von mir gemeint.



aber von mir. Meine empfinden. pixelflair's anscheint ja auch.
Entschuldige bitte, aber, wenn du das mit dem Schärfepunkt wirklich so siehst, wie du es sagtest, dann empfehle ich dir deine Brillenstärke überprüfen zulassen oder, falls nicht vorhanden, deine Sehstärke zu korrigieren. 
Die drei Bilder wären bei mir sofort im Papierkorb gelandet, aufgrund dessen, dass dort kein vernünftiger Schärfepunkt vorhanden ist. Außerdem sind die Motive, wie sie von dir dargestellt werden, nicht mal das Betätigen des Auslösers wert. Aus dem Letzten könnte man evtl noch einiges raus holen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Feuerreiter (8. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar..
Danke für deine Tipps, aber deine Art ist echt nicht die Beste.
Sorry, dass nicht jeder gleich ein Profi ist, das bitte ich wirklich zu entschuldigen. -.-

Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2010)

So extrem wars jetzt auch nich. Und was den Schärfepunkt angeht, den such ich bei meinen Bilder im Nachhinein auch gelegentlich. Was solls. Manchmal ist Unschärfe auch ein Stilmittel. Und ob ein Motiv "das Betätigen des Auslösers" wert ist, sollte doch bitte dem Fotograf überlassen sein.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2010)

Un dann mach ich direkt auch nochma gleich nen Doppelpost: 

Restpilzverwertung vom letzten sonnendurchfluteten Wochenende. Und ein bissel was vom Hund. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (9. Oktober 2010)

@Scholle

Das letzte Bild von deinem "kleinen Wasserdrachen" ist echt genial gelungen!  Ist das 'ne Eidechse?

--

Sonnenaufgang. Man beachte den Raketenstart. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sonnenuntergang. Aufgenommen einzig mit im Scene-Modus "Sunset" der Lumix und mit einer nachträglichen Kontrasterhöhung um ~35 mit IrFan View.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein Foto von heute morgen, war mit ein Kumpel früh unterwegs um den Sonnenaufgang einzufangen. Hab jetzt erstmal ein Pic rausgesucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2010)

@ Alex: Der kleiner Wasserdrache is wohl ne Eidechse. Vor allem aber isser aus Metal und steckt bei meinem Opa im Gartenteich :o) Hab ein bissel geschummelt. o.O

Bei deinem "Himmelsgewölben" find ich vor allem das 2. extrem gut gelungen.Die andere sind aber auch fett. Richtig plastisch. 

Das Bild vom "Fre@k" hat auch was.


----------



## Bääängel (9. Oktober 2010)

@ Alex
Das Bild macht mir iwie ein bisschen angst. War das wirklich auf der Erde?


----------



## ich558 (9. Oktober 2010)

@Alex
Echt geile Bilder! Wäre super wenn du mir das 2te Bild in 1680*1050 hochlanden könntest


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

Und noch ein Foto von heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (9. Oktober 2010)

Das dürfte aber eines der letzten Exemplare für diese Jahr sein. Bei mir waren die schon vor ca. 1 1/2 Monate weg.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

Davon haben wir einige gesehen, aber nur dieser eine hatte die Flügel breit offen  

Im Anhang nochmal ein Mega-Pano () und einmal verkleinert


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (9. Oktober 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> @Alex
> Echt geile Bilder! Wäre super wenn du mir das 2te Bild in 1680*1050 hochlanden könntest



Siehe Anhang. Ich hab's auch noch mal in  1920x1200 hochgeladen. Gestreckt auf den kleineren  Bildschirm sollte das sogar noch besser aussehen. Ich kann's nur nicht selber testen. ^^



Bääängel schrieb:


> @ Alex
> Das Bild macht mir iwie ein bisschen angst. War das wirklich auf der Erde?



Kommt drauf an, ob man Magdeburg wirklich auf der Erde wähnt.  Aber das ist nicht das erste Mal, vor Chile hab ich das auch schon öfters gesehen und heute war es auch wieder so orange-rosig am Himmel, nur nicht so viele Wolken. Ich hätte das allerdings lieber mal über Dresden gehabt, da ich schon seit Jahren einem solchen Himmel über Elbflorenz hinterher jage. >.>



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und noch ein Foto von heute:



Geniales Bild!  Und richtiges Glück hast du gehabt, dass der so still gehalten und dazu noch die Flügel so willig ausgebreitet hatte. *neid* Kannst du das noch mal in Originalgröße hochladen könntest. 

AV


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

Klar kannste haben


----------



## Balomanja (10. Oktober 2010)

Wow, Alex die Bilder haben mal Farben echt unglaublich gelungen sind alle super!

Ich find das Licht morgens im Wald immer schön hat was warmes! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir, Kritik wie immer erwünscht. Die Bilder sind nur leider teilweise ziemlich groß, aber zu sehr komprimiert sehen die halt furchtbar aus

Edit: Bilder sind gleich wieder da, leicht überarbeitet.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2010)

Das erste gefällt mir richtig gut. Schöner Himmel!


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2010)

@ heizungsrohr:
Sorry, aber die Bilder wirken wie Schnappschüsse von einem Nachmittagsspaziergang.
Hast du die einfach so gemacht, oder dir jedes mal richtig Gedanken gemacht, bevor du den Auslöser gedrückt hast?
Am Anfang ist es eine gute Übung, sich vorzustellen, dass man eine Analogkamera hat, also nur 36 Fotos machen kann.
Dann bekommt man schon viel mehr das Gefühl für das wesentliche und knipst nicht einfach drauf los.
Du hast ja einen Tagesablauf. Versuch einfach mal wenn du irgendwo läufst, dir vor dem geistigen Auge vorzuführen,
was aus deiner Umgebung denn jetzt ein geeignetes Fotomotiv wäre. Den Blick kann man trainieren, indem man solche
Prozesse im Kopf einfach wiederholt, und auch zwei mal überlegt, bevor man schließlich den Auslöser drückt.
Denk dir im Kopf einfach Kompositionen aus, und versuch einfach ein Bild so interessant wie möglich zu gestalten.
Das geht gut, indem man sich vorstellt, was man denn genau fotografieren möchte und sich dann fragt, ob man 
das Bild so bei sich als Poster aufhängen würde. Da steht man dann da, schaut aufs Display und denkt
:"Ist das schön so? Kann ich das so lassen? Soll ich die Perspektive nochmal verändern? Vielleicht hinknien,
den Beschnitt ändern ?"

Bei den letzten beiden Bildern erkenn ich sowas wie einen durchdachten Bildaufbau.
Aber bei der Blüte ist die Schärfeebene zu klein und das letzte Bild ist verwackelt.
Wenn du schon eine EOS 450D hast, würde ich mich mal richtig damit auseinandersetzen, und nicht im Automatikprogramm fotografieren.
Denn die Kamera dreht dir so einen Schwachsinn, wie z.b. ISO 1600 bei dem Blütenfoto, an.
Das 3. Bild hätte evtl. an Qualität gewonnen, wenn du dich mit der Kamera hingelegt hättest, oder zumindest hingekniet.
Denn die Perspektive ist für die Meisten alltäglich, und somit nix besonderes. Wäre das Bild im liegen entstanden, wäre die Perspektive
ungewohnt, und somit auf den ersten Blick schon viel interessanter. Und der Tonwert stimmt auch nicht, das Bild hat einen leichten Rotstich.
Ich hab mal das Bild beschnitten, und mit Tonwertkorrektur eingestellt, falls das für dich nicht ok ist, nehm ich sie wieder raus.

Bild 1: mit Tonwertkorrektur
Bild 2: hab ich gemacht
Bild 3: beschnitten.
Bild 4: linke hälfte Ursprungsbild, rechte Hälfte mit Tonwertkorrektur.
                            Man sieht deutlich den Unterschied bei den Wolken.
         Der Rotstich ist deutlich sichtbar.




Ich empfehle dir:

Fotolehrgang online

Denn eine DSLR zu haben, nur um dann im Automodus zu fotografieren, ist nicht so ganz Sinn der Sache. Mit einer DSLR kann man schöne gute Bilder machen, aber dafür muss man sich dann halt auch mit der Materie auseinandersetzen und fleißig üben.


So, noch 1 Fotografie von mir ( das schwarz-weiß-Bild).

lg Dustin


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich hol jetz ma nich so weit aus, aber: 1. Ich hab nich einmal den Automatikmodus genommen, das sin alles halbmanuelle Modi gewesen und in RAW entwickelt, den ISO Wert so hoch zu schrauben is manchmal nötig, wenn die Blüte im Wind stark wackelt  Aber ok das macht die Bilder inhaltlich nich besser. Vlt. sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich ein Himmelfetischist bin, deswegen nimmt der halt auch häufig so viel Platz ein.

2. Das mit dem Rotstich is sone Sache, ich hab nunmal nur nen billigen Flachbildschirm, dass ich da keine Farbechtheit hab, leuchtet irgendwo ein oder? 
Zum Schluss die Standardfloskel, Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber btw dein Bild is ganz gut

PS: Bilder von mir können so viel bearbeitet werden, wie ihr Lust habt, aber bitte nur hier posten


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich hol jetz ma nich so weit aus, aber: 1. Ich hab nich einmal den Automatikmodus genommen, das sin alles halbmanuelle Modi gewesen und in RAW entwickelt, den ISO Wert so hoch zu schrauben is manchmal nötig, wenn die Blüte im Wind stark wackelt  Aber ok das macht die Bilder inhaltlich nich besser.
> 
> 2. Das mit dem Rotstich is sone Sache, ich hab nunmal nur nen billigen Flachbildschirm, dass ich da keine Farbechtheit hab, leuchtet irgendwo ein oder?



War für eine Automatik war es denn?
Blenden- oder Zeitautomatik, oder Programmautomatik?
In den EXIFs steht halt: "Belichtungsprogramm = Automatik (2)".
Deswegen dachte ich, dass das Automatik gewesen ist, sorry.

Am Farbstich ist ja nicht der Monitor schuld, sondern der Weißabgleich der Kamera
Und ich hab auch nur nen unkalibrierten Samsungmonitor.
Also nix mit EIZO-1000€-Monitor, wobei das natürlich geil wär


----------



## nuol (10. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder von mir 2 Naturphotos
Beide Bilder wieder mit meiner "Amateur-Billig-Cam" (Casio EX-S880)
und beiden Die Tonwerte korrigiert + Bildgröße skaliert.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2010)

Nuol, top! Ohne Witze!


----------



## pixelflair (10. Oktober 2010)

Innerstetalsperre im Harz.. Heute aufgenommen mit der d90 + 18-105mm .. war eigentlich echt nur nen erinnreungsschnappschuss, aber iwie gefällt mir die lichtstimmung xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. Oktober 2010)

@pixelflair: Das Bild ist ansich top, nur mich stören ein paar kleinere Dinge:
Zum einen die etwas zu starke Vignettierung und zum anderen diese Kontrastschwäche. Ich mein gut, bei Dunst is das normal, aber das Bild ist mir irgendwie zu dunkel un es fehlen doch irgendwie ein paar Höhen.
Aber die Motivauswahl ist gelungen


----------



## pixelflair (10. Oktober 2010)

die vignettierung is gewollt.. (vllt auf der rechten seite nich ganz so doll xD aber wayne) 

und mit den höhen/tiefen... das waren alles andere als leichte lichtverhältnisse, da war selbst aus den raw's nix mehr rauszuholen 


vorne alles normal, im hintergrund alles zu hell


----------



## nuol (10. Oktober 2010)

bissl die Tonwerte korrigieren,
die sahen nämlich fürchterlich aus,
und dann siehts Bild nich mehr so grünlastig und dunkel aus


----------



## pixelflair (10. Oktober 2010)

nuol.. absicht   ich habs im original auch so auf der platte.. das nächste mal aber bitte fragen bevor du bilder bearbeitest von mir  danke


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (10. Oktober 2010)

Mal etwas herbstliches, auch wenn man immer noch danach suchen muss.  Andererseits soll es mich nicht stören, bei der Sonne und den Temperaturen kann man wenigstens noch ordentlich mit dem Rad fahren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abends gab's dann noch einen Gast zum Abendessen. Er hat mir tief in die Augen geschaut und dabei genüsslich seine Beute verspeist, ich hab ihm tief in die Augen geschaut und meine verspeist. Daher ist das Bild auch nicht so gut gelungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## MESeidel (11. Oktober 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> @ heizungsrohr:
> Sorry, aber die Bilder wirken wie Schnappschüsse von einem Nachmittagsspaziergang.
> 
> ...
> ...



Viele Landschaftsaufnahmen sehen wie Schnappschüsse aus^^
Da macht es kaum Unterschied ob das Norddeutschland ist oder Irland.

Weißabgleich ist eine gute Anmerkung.
Und Sättigung würde ich auch noch ne ganze Ecke runter drehen.
Aber dein Ausschnitts-Vorschlag gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
Ich finde in dem Bild braucht es viel Himmel (vielleicht sogar 2/3) als Ruhepol.
Mit dem ganzen Krempel in der Wiese wandert das Auge die ganze Zeit umher.

Also im Grunde hast du recht mit der Komposition.
Aber das spielt meiner Meinung nach bei Landschafts Photographie nicht so eine große Rolle.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Oktober 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Viele Landschaftsaufnahmen sehen wie Schnappschüsse aus^^
> Da macht es kaum Unterschied ob das Norddeutschland ist oder Irland.
> 
> Also im Grunde hast du recht mit der Komposition.
> Aber das spielt meiner Meinung nach bei Landschafts Photographie nicht so eine große Rolle.


Die Kunst ist, durch Komposition alltäglich erscheinende Landschaftsbilder, in ein neues Licht zu rücken und somit interessant wirken zu lassen.
Das geht halt meistens durch Beschnitt, andere Perspektive etc.
Wenn ich mir vorstell, dass ich dort bei der Wiese gestanden wäre, dann würde ich ungefähr das sehen was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.
Und das finde ich halt alltäglich und ergo nicht so interessant, alsdass es zeigenswert wäre.
Und Komposition spielt immer eine Rolle


----------



## tanaone1234 (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Oktober 2010)

Sooo ich war auch mal etwas knippsen , wenn auch mit leicht schalmmiger Hose  und einigen sonstigen Unfällen 

Das ist mal eines was rausgekommen ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, da hat sich die schlammige Hose jetzt nich soooo gelohnt, oder? Ich mein, grün isses und ganz nett, aber nich so besonders.


----------



## nuol (13. Oktober 2010)

Jarafiiiiiiiiiii, Hilfeeeeeeeeee... 
mach endlich dein "copyright" kleiner und in die Ecke


----------



## Balomanja (14. Oktober 2010)

Soo erste versuche mitm neuen Glas  Kann leider grad nicht viel machen wegen soner beschi**enen Bänderdehnung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neugierig (14. Oktober 2010)

Ein Schnappschuss.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (14. Oktober 2010)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Soo erste versuche mitm neuen Glas  Kann leider grad nicht viel machen wegen soner beschi**enen Bänderdehnung!



Dafür ist das Bild von der Spinnwebe bombig gelungen!

--

Nebulöse Elbe. Heute, wo ich mal die Zeit und die Kamera mit dabei hatte, war natürlich kaum Nebel auf der Elbe unterwegs. <.< Aufgenommen ist das von von der Sternbrücke in MD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu dann noch ein Sonnenaufgang aufgenommen durch ein Gestrüpp. Etwas nachbearbeitet und durch die automatische Farbverbesserung gejagt, endlich mal wieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Oktober 2010)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Nebulöse Elbe. Heute, wo ich mal die Zeit und die Kamera mit dabei hatte, war natürlich kaum Nebel auf der Elbe unterwegs. <.< Aufgenommen ist das von von der Sternbrücke in MD.



Da hast du mich wohl um 10min verpasst^^
Nur ich hatte leider keine Kamera dabei...

Als ich mal die Cam dabei hatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






lg
Nichtrucher91


----------



## Jarafi (14. Oktober 2010)

Nein ich mach mein Copyright nicht kleiner, und Fotos sind persönliche Ansichten dem einem gefällts dem anderen nicht 

Zwei Herbstfarben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Oktober 2010)

Das 2. Bild finde ich sehr genial, ich stelle mir da grad vor wie ich aufm Rasen liege und diesen Ausblick habe, sehr schön  

Tut echt beruhigen sowas wenn man grad auf Arbeit ist ^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. Oktober 2010)

Dann mach den Stempel wenigstens en bissel transparent, das stört meistens den Gesamteindruck


----------



## nuol (14. Oktober 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Dann mach den Stempel wenigstens en bissel transparent, das stört meistens den Gesamteindruck



hab ich ihm ja auch schon versucht 1000x zu erklären, aber irgendwie zeigt das
keine Wirkung


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (14. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Da hast du mich wohl um 10min verpasst^^
> Nur ich hatte leider keine Kamera dabei...
> 
> Als ich mal die Cam dabei hatte



Du hast nicht zufälligerweise einen braunen Hund und bist heute Morgen so gegen 7:45 auf der Buckauer Elbseite entlang gewandert?  

@Jarafi Das erste Bild ist genial. Gibt es das auch in groß? 

--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## RC Shad0w (15. Oktober 2010)

ich hab heute erst meine cam bekommen, also seit nicht so streng mit mir


----------



## Jarafi (16. Oktober 2010)

@ Alex, Haja klar, wenns dir gefällt  kriegst es sogar ohne Stempel , heute abend lade ich es hoch 

@Shad0w : Das dritte Bild gefällt mir sehr gut ,


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Oktober 2010)

Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

So, ich war die Tage auch mal wieder knipsen Hoffe sie gefallen euch

Die ersten sind mit dem 18-55mm Kitobjektiv gemacht, dafür recht ordentlich finde ich^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ab hier sind sie mit dem 75-300mm Objektiv von Canon gemacht, welches ja besser ist. Die meisten Bilder sind übrigens kaum nachbearbeitet, lediglich die Kontraste habe ich erhöht und bei zweien habe ich mit überlagernden Ebenen gespielt. Und bei den Reifenspuren habe ich etwas nachgeschärft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (17. Oktober 2010)

Sehr starke Bilder , besonders das dritte

@ Alex das Bild kommt noch bin grade nur nicht daheim am PC :p


----------



## Bääängel (17. Oktober 2010)

Sind sehr sehr schöne Bilöder in der letzten Woche hinzugekommen. 
Bin jetzt ausm Urlaub zurück mit satten 600 Bildern ... werd mal demnächst etwas hochladen


----------



## pixelflair (18. Oktober 2010)

Auch ich war heute morgen nach langer zeit mal wieder inner Natur unterwegs 


Bilder sind sowohl mit der D90  als auch mit der Panasonic DMC-TZ8 gemacht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mal ein wenig experimentiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (19. Oktober 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Sehr starke Bilder , besonders das dritte
> 
> @ Alex das Bild kommt noch bin grade nur nicht daheim am PC :p



Keine Panik. 



pixelflair schrieb:


> Auch ich war heute morgen nach langer zeit mal wieder inner Natur unterwegs
> 
> 
> Bilder sind sowohl mit der D90  als auch mit der Panasonic DMC-TZ8 gemacht



Sehr schick! Ich find vorallem die Blütenbilder mit den Tropfen gut gelungen. Das Waldbild ist vom Motiv her sehr interessant gewählt, allerdings finde ich, dass der helle Überstrahlungseffekt oben rechts neben der Baumkrone im Vordergrund den Gesamteindruck etwas verschlechtert. Das ist nur meine Meinung, aber ich hätte mich weiter in den Schatten des Baumes gestellt, damit die Sonne mitten "im Baum" sitzt und somit am Rand nicht diesen hellen Dunsteffekt erzeugt. 

AV


----------



## pixelflair (19. Oktober 2010)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Keine Panik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meinst was ich hin und her versucht hab ;D es war halt wirklich nebelig  das war ja das problem xD


----------



## nuol (19. Oktober 2010)

@ nyso: das letzte Herbsblätterbild....Hammer, echt geil, bissl mehr Schärfe wo´s nötig ist und
es wäre perfekt


----------



## Bääängel (19. Oktober 2010)

So wie versprochen ein paar Bilder. Mehr kommen später 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Tagpfauenauge hatte ich sehr vieel Glück, es setzte sich direkt vor meine Füße hin.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Oktober 2010)

Das Pfauenauge ist genial 

Wie wäre es mit etwas Rauch? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Oktober 2010)

Der tote Baum in meinem Garten!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Überlandleitungen stören ein bissel ;o) Sonst ganz schick.


----------



## nuol (23. Oktober 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Überlandleitungen stören ein bissel ;o) Sonst ganz schick.


 
Sehe ich genauso, Natur sollte NATUR bleiben.
Bitte keine Strom- und Sendemasten, Windkraftanlagen oder sonstige Störfaktoren auf dem Bild. Das hat für mich nix mit Natur zu tun.


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, Natur sollte NATUR bleiben.
> Bitte keine Strom- und Sendemasten, Windkraftanlagen oder sonstige Störfaktoren auf dem Bild. Das hat für mich nix mit Natur zu tun.




Vielleicht fliest da ja Ökostrom durch. Dann isses Natur und darf aufs Bild!


----------



## guna7 (23. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Bitte keine Strom- und Sendemasten, Windkraftanlagen oder sonstige Störfaktoren auf dem Bild. Das hat für mich nix mit Natur zu tun.


Bei Landschaftsaufnahmen wird das aber teilweise schwierig, da die Dinger immer mehr werden.


----------



## nuol (23. Oktober 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Bei Landschaftsaufnahmen wird das aber teilweise schwierig, da die Dinger immer mehr werden.


 
Da magst du ja Recht haben. Gerade hier im Norden, wo ich her komme, wirds schwer mal nicht über eine Windkraftanlage zu stolpern. Dennoch bin ich für Naturphotographie absolut kein Freund von diesen Monstern. Dann leiber etwas länger suchen oder eben retuschieren (wenns zB nur Leitungen sind). Zwar auch nicht die feine Art, aber besser als mit.


----------



## Bääängel (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde, dass die Strommasten und die Leitungen dem Bild den richtigen Kick geben. 
Weiß nicht wie es ohne aussehen würde, aber so siehts klasse aus.


----------



## guna7 (23. Oktober 2010)

nuol schrieb:


> Da magst du ja Recht haben. Gerade hier im Norden, wo ich her komme, wirds schwer mal nicht über eine Windkraftanlage zu stolpern. Dennoch bin ich für Naturphotographie absolut kein Freund von diesen Monstern. Dann leiber etwas länger suchen oder eben retuschieren (wenns zB nur Leitungen sind). Zwar auch nicht die feine Art, aber besser als mit.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ich bin deiner Meinung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Oktober 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die Strommasten und die Leitungen dem Bild den richtigen Kick geben.
> Weiß nicht wie es ohne aussehen würde, aber so siehts klasse aus.



dito


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2010)

Finde auch, natur muss nich rein natur sein. Ob da jetzt eine Überlandleitung drauf is oder nicht. Zudem gings ja auch um den Toten Baum im Garten. Hat der Fotograf ja geschrieben. Mir persönlich würds ohne bissel besser gefallen, aber das is meine meinung. Hat nix zu bedeuten...


----------



## nuol (23. Oktober 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ...Mir persönlich würds ohne bissel besser gefallen, aber das is meine meinung. Hat nix zu bedeuten...


 
Deine Meinung hat nix zu bedeuten? 
Wie selbstlos von dir 
/spaßoff


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2010)

ja, so bin ich halt. Überaus selbstlos!


----------



## tanaone1234 (23. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (24. Oktober 2010)

ist zwar nicht in der natur, aber aus der natur XD

die erste blume ist "Die Blaue Wanda", die teuerste orchidee der Welt


----------



## Zoon (24. Oktober 2010)

Sonnenuntergang 8. Oktober 2010 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (24. Oktober 2010)

wow, wie hast du die aufnahmen denn gemacht? mit einer längeren belichtungszeit und einer größeren blende??


----------



## pixelflair (24. Oktober 2010)

warum kommts mir nur so vor oder sind alle unscharf und falsch fokusiert?oO


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2010)

Beim 4. von oben, is das ne Spieglung im Wasser?


----------



## Bääängel (24. Oktober 2010)

Mal zwei weitere Bilder ausm Urlaub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2010)

Letzteres gefällt mir. Erstes is auch gut, gab nur soviele Schmetterdinge hier, die letzte Zeit. Da hab ich mich bissel satt gesehen. ;o)

Ansonsten gibts jetzt ma ne Kuh. Hatten wir noch nich soooo oft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich wusste nicht, dass Überlandleitungen so eine Diskussion hervorrufen können! Aber mal ehrlich: Dann wären das Kuhbild von Scholle_Satt und das sehr schöne Strandbild von Bääängel auch keine Naturbilder! Übertreiben sollte man es auch nicht, wenn es um "Natur"-bilder geht! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (25. Oktober 2010)

Eben, es sollte klar erkennbar sein, was man fotografieren wollte, udn wenn bei dem Baum oder bei dem sonnenuntergang Überlandleitungen bzw. ein Windrad zusehen ist, sollte das kein Grund zum Aufregen sein.


----------



## Zoon (25. Oktober 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> wow, wie hast du die aufnahmen denn gemacht?  mit einer längeren belichtungszeit und einer größeren blende??



Zum Schluss wars ISO800, Belichtung 1/50 Blende halt ganz offen  (Objektiv ist vollmanuell deswegen steht die im EXIF nicht drin).

Die leichte Unschärfe kommt da alles freihand (!).




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Beim 4. von oben, is das ne Spieglung im Wasser?



Ja ist es.


PS da oft von Strommästen die Rede war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (25. Oktober 2010)

An sich finde ich das Motiv sehr schön. Nur etwas weniger von dem dunklen Boden hätte dem Bild gut getan.


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auchnmal wieder paar Bilder mit meinem Handy gemacht.Ist halt sehr verrauscht aber ich finds ganz gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mich heute nochmal versucht und denke es sind für nen anfänger ganz gute bilder bei raus gekommen. hab sie natürlich noch etwas mit der gradiationskurve bearbeitet


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Oktober 2010)

Naja dann ich mal wieder
Findet Nemo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht so schüchtern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer der Maße nach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnell weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. Oktober 2010)

nicht das ich spammen will, aber ich reiche noch eins zur nachtschicht hinterher
blende 5,6, verschlusszeit 30 , iso 100


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Oktober 2010)

Nur mal neue Linse getestet, und für geil befunden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2010)

Was für ne Linse?


----------



## Jarafi (26. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schönes Blumenbild , ich muss mal wieder öfter hier reinschauen, hab leider mit der Schule soviel um die Ohren, aber da ich krank bin habe ich heute etwas Zeit 

Auf Fototour in ner Wiese mit lauter Spinnen am Abend , meinen Namen hab ich jetzt auch klein gemacht das ihr die Fotos anschauen könnt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (26. Oktober 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Blumenbild , ich muss mal wieder öfter hier reinschauen, hab leider mit der Schule soviel um die Ohren, aber da ich krank bin habe ich heute etwas Zeit
> 
> Auf Fototour in ner Wiese mit lauter Spinnen am Abend , meinen Namen hab ich jetzt auch klein gemacht das ihr die Fotos anschauen könnt



Das zweite gefällt....


kenn ich leider zu gut mit der zeit.. meine d90 liegt seit wochen im schrank... und auch die kleine lumix kommt kaum zum einsatz im moment -.-


----------



## Bääängel (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich fühle mich gezwungen wieder ein paar Bilder zu posten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Oktober 2010)

Das letzte gefällt mir sehr, hat was.

Auch mal ein paar von mir, vor ein paar Tagen auf der Wasserkuppe in Hessen


----------



## shila92 (26. Oktober 2010)

Das letzte ist einfach nur klasse!  Das mit dem Schild gefällt mir auch ganz gut. 

Ich hoffe, ich hab das hier noch nicht gepostet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (26. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich schönes Bild   Die Canon Eos 1000D macht ja doch recht gute bilder  Welches objektiv hast du verwendet?


----------



## shila92 (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke, freut mich wenn's gefällt. 
Ja, die 1000D ist schon nicht schlecht. Diese beiden Bilder sind mit der Kit-Linse, also 18-55mm IS, gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach für den Preis gar nicht mal so übel das Objektiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Kitlinse beim 1000D ist wirklich gut bei meiner 450D war die EF S 18-55 dabei und die ist einfach nur mies  in nächster zeit kommen auch bilder von mir habe mir Ef 50mm zugelegt


----------



## Clonemaster (26. Oktober 2010)

Hat den jemand ein Foto mit 2560x1600 als Bildschirmhintergrund parat?


----------



## Re4dt (26. Oktober 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Hat den jemand ein Foto mit 2560x1600 als Bildschirmhintergrund parat?


Ja ich hat allerdings nicht wirklich was mit Naturfotografie zu tun eher Lightpainting


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Oktober 2010)

Jo, habe ich


----------



## Barney Stinson (27. Oktober 2010)

Hab heut mal mein neues Objektiv getestet (Tokina 10-17) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (27. Oktober 2010)

Krass!  Wobei mir das erste persönlich besser gefällt.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Oktober 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was für ne Linse?


Das Canon EF 70-200/4 L USM.
Zwar gebraucht, aber 100 € Ersparnis lohnen sich
Und die Gebrauchsspuren sind nur auf der GeLi zu sehen...
also wayne




CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Die Canon Eos 1000D macht ja doch recht gute bilder


Wolltest du jetzt damit indirekt angeben, da du EXIF-Dateien lesen kannst, oder was?


----------



## Ecle (28. Oktober 2010)

3 Herbstbilder jeweils in 2500x1600


----------



## cookiebrandt (28. Oktober 2010)

Weiß nicht wieso, aber immer, wenn ich in den Ordner komme, muss ich dieses Bild öffnen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€:...ich sollte echt vor dem Abschicken des Posts nochmal nachgucken xD Sorry, mit dem DI-Thread verwechselt. Wäre cool wenn's jemand verschieben könnte  Aber immerhin ist Gras auf dem Bild


----------



## Bääängel (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Taube sieht wirklich so aus, lief da am Strand rum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2010)

Sigma Dp1 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Oktober 2010)

Sigma DP 1: I like.
Hätte ich auch liebend gerne, hab aber ne DSLR


----------



## RC Shad0w (30. Oktober 2010)

Bild: dpp_0167meh1.jpg - abload.de
Bild: dpp_0143ghqb.jpg - abload.de

gestern nachmittag. bilder wurden nicht bearbeitet


----------



## pixelflair (30. Oktober 2010)

bitte bilder im forum hochladen.. adnke und da max. 1000pixel


----------



## GaAm3r (30. Oktober 2010)

max 900pixel .....


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. Oktober 2010)

*klugscheiß* Die Größenbeschränkung gilt eig. nur, wenn die Bilder eingebunden werden


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Oktober 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> *klugscheiß* Die Größenbeschränkung gilt eig. nur, wenn die Bilder eingebunden werden



Trotzdem geile Bilder.


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Sigma DP 1: I like.
> Hätte ich auch liebend gerne, hab aber ne DSLR



Naja bei den lachhaften Preis für die das Ding jetzt verkauft wird... und oft mus sich mich lange entscheiden ob für die nächste Tour die Sigma oder die D90 mit darf...

ist halt ein Fotoapparat in urigster Form, keine Motivprogramme (außer Zeit / Blendenautomatik), Festbrennweite, der AF ist nur quasi da weil kaum zu gebrauchen, manchmal ist sie zickig und das Speichern eines Fotos dauert auch so lange wie bei ner analogen mit der Handkurbel den Film weiterzukurbeln 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Oktober 2010)

Aber die Bilder sind wunderschön!


----------



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

Vom heutigen Spaziergang:


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2010)

also mich überzeugt keines der Bilder. 
Am besten lässt du die Kamera beim Spaziergang Zuhause und beschäftigst dich mehr mit deinem Mitspaziergängern. Oder du machst Richtige Fototouren, denn bei deiner Mischung hier kommt nichts hoch ragendes raus. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

Bin ja auch nicht der Profi, sowie du. Mir gefallen die Bilder, hab schon schlechtere gesehen.


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also mich überzeugt keines der Bilder.
> Am besten lässt du die Kamera beim Spaziergang Zuhause und beschäftigst dich mehr mit deinem Mitspaziergängern. Oder du machst Richtige Fototouren, denn bei deiner Mischung hier kommt nichts hoch ragendes raus.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



gordon, das kann man auch netter verpacken 

aber recht haste schon 
erfahrungen hab ich auch gemacht, nimmt man die cam einfach so mit kommt meist nix gutes bei raus, weil man sich nicht mit einem objekt z.b. mal 20min befassen kann


----------



## Re4dt (31. Oktober 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Bin ja auch nicht der Profi, sowie du. Mir gefallen die Bilder, hab schon schlechtere gesehen.


Mir gefallen sie ebenfalls, vorallem das Erste.
Lieber Nichtraucher91 ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was an den Bilder so schlimm ist? 
lg


----------



## cookiebrandt (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, es geht nicht darum, dass sie schlimm sind, sondern eher darum, dass nicht das gewissen Etwas in den Bildern ist. Sodass einen die Bilder evtl. faszinieren könnten, und nicht wie "cooles Objekt! *knips*" aussehen sollen, sondern vielleicht sich noch ein paar Gedanken dazu macht. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das erste eigentlich gefällt  Wäre vielleicht noch cooler gewesen, wenn unten noch ein bisschen mehr Wiese vorhanden wäre.

MfG


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2010)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es geht nicht darum, dass sie schlimm sind, sondern eher darum, dass nicht das gewissen Etwas in den Bildern ist. Sodass einen die Bilder evtl. faszinieren könnten, und nicht wie "cooles Objekt! *knips*" aussehen sollen, sondern vielleicht sich noch ein paar Gedanken dazu macht. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das erste eigentlich gefällt  Wäre vielleicht noch cooler gewesen, wenn unten noch ein bisschen mehr Wiese vorhanden wäre.
> 
> MfG



besser hätte mans nich sagen können...

anbei kleines nebenbild von nem shooten 

fand die lichtstimmung recht interessant


----------



## guna7 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich wusste nicht, dass man hier nur posten darf, wenn man eine Spiegelreflexkamera hat, Profifotograf ist und ein Bild mehr WOW besitzt als das andere. Dachte hier gehts um Naturaufnahmen. Und Natur ist schließlich auf den Bildern drauf.

Ich zitiere:



Jarafi schrieb:


> Dieser Threat soll alleine für Naturaufnahmen aller Art sein, .........
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß jarafi


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass man hier nur posten darf, wenn man eine Spiegelreflexkamera hat, Profifotograf ist und ein Bild mehr WOW besitzt als das andere. Dachte hier gehts um Naturaufnahmen. Und Natur ist schließlich auf den Bildern drauf.
> 
> Ich zitiere:




also weder is hier jeder profi, noch hat jeder ne dslr 

man kann auch mit der kompakt schöne Bidler machen. nur man sollte sich über die Bildwirkung gedanken machen  da kommt es nicht auf die Technik an und bäume die iwo einfach nur stehen haben wir glaub cih alle schon zu genüge gesehen xD


----------



## Jarafi (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich misch mich jetzt hier mal ein,

1.Jeder kann heir Fotos reinstellen die ihm gefallen.

2. Wenn einem die Fotos nicht zusagen , kann man ja gerne Kritik anregen abe rbitte im freundlichen Ton.

3.Ein profi macht nicht automatisch schöne Bilder

4.Eine DSLR ist zwar net aber nicht erforderlich es zählt die leidenschaft und der Spaß mit der man die Bilder macht.

Ich hoffe das hat sich jetzt hier mit der Diskussion 

Ihr kennt die neuen Forenregeln, im Bilderthreat Bilder posten keine Endlosdikussionen um sowas bitte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Bin ja auch nicht der Profi, sowie du.



Ich würde mich _*NIEMALS*_ als Profi bezeichnen! 
nicht mal als Amateur, sondern eher als Hobbyfotograf.
Man muss auch keines falls Profi sein, um gute Bilder zu machen.



guna7 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Bilder, hab schon schlechtere gesehen.



dann hast du noch keine wirklich guten Bilder gesehen.



guna7 schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass man hier nur posten darf,  wenn man eine Spiegelreflexkamera hat, Profifotograf ist und ein Bild  mehr WOW besitzt als das andere. Dachte hier gehts um Naturaufnahmen.  Und Natur ist schließlich auf den Bildern drauf.



zum Thema DSLR lasse ich mich nicht mehr aus.
zum Thema Profi sagte ich bereits was.
die Bilder sollen sich nicht gegen seitig übertrumpfen, aber ein gewisses Level an Können sollten sie schon erreichen.
Natur zeigen deine Bilder, Ja, aber dies tun sie auch wen ich mich in Wald stelle und die Rinde von einem Baum fotografiere. Das kann auch mit meiner DSLR *mgrwilnhtrio* (möge hier jeder sein ultimatives Schimpfwort einsetzten) werden, wenn ich einfach plump den Auslöser drücke. 



CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Mir gefallen sie ebenfalls, vorallem das Erste.
> Lieber Nichtraucher91 ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was an den Bilder so schlimm ist?
> lg




ich schätze du beschäftigst dich noch nicht als so lang mit der Fotografie...


zum Schluss noch ein kleines eigen Zitat:


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hier in diesen Thread's werden nur die besten Bilder gezeigt. Also jene  neun Bilder, welche nach der Aussortierung der 10Stunden Fotosession  übrig bleiben. Denn Fotografie ist eine Bildsprache, nicht jedes Bild  spricht, manche Schlafen noch und andere wiederum werde es nie erlernen.  Bilder sollen etwas aussagen, wie freude, trauer, lust, angst, Action  .....
> Sicher kann man immer auch noch etwas hineininterpretieren, jeder Mensch  empfindet ja anders, aber wenn etwas von der Masse an Fotografen als  schlecht/unschön/Aussagelos/... angesehen wird, so fällt es nicht mehr  unter die Kategorie photografische Kunst, sondern wohl eher unter den  Bereich "Knipserei für den Eigenbedarf". Und genau dieser Bereich soll  hier nicht präsentiert werden.
> Überdenke bitte was für Bilder du hier präsentierst. Wir sind nicht  deine Familie oder deine Freund, denen du deine Urlaubsbilder zeigst,  wir haben alle ein Hobby. Die Photografie. Jeder von uns lebt es auf  seine Weise aus, aber dennoch präsentiert jeder nur sein Bestes und  nicht seinen Ausschuss.






Jarafi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ihr kennt die neuen Forenregeln, im Bilderthreat Bilder posten keine Endlosdikussionen um sowas bitte



Ist allerdings kein expliziter Bilderthread, hier geht es um Naturfotografie. 




lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2010)

kann Nichtraucher da nur 100%ig zustimmen..

und jarafi, es ist kein reiner bilder-thread  da der Diskussion-Thread fehlt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2010)

hat was. interessant wie lange die blühen 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich klink mich grad mal ein.
Natürlich muss hier nicht jedes Bild perfekt sein und absolute Begeisterungsstürme hervorrufen.
Aber vor dem Hochladen noch mal hingucken, oder auch vor dem Auslöser drücken noch mal überlegen. Dann noch mehrere Bilder desselben Objekts machen (die 2 Bilder unten sind 2 von 35 die ich von dem Harztropfen gemacht hab).
z.B. bei dem letzten Bild hätte ich es sehr schön gefunden, wenn die Sonne weiter in die Mitte gerückt worden wäre und nicht so wie jetzt am Rand hängt.

Naja, genug Text, hier noch 2 Bilder, dieselbe Situation, 2 Perspektiven. Ich weiß nicht recht welche mir besser gefällt, obwohl ich etwas zur 1. tendiere. Die Bilder sind Out-of-The Cam, nur beim Export aus Lightroom das Wasserzeichen draufgebügelt.


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich klink mich grad mal ein.
> Natürlich muss hier nicht jedes Bild perfekt sein und absolute Begeisterungsstürme hervorrufen.
> Aber vor dem Hochladen noch mal hingucken, oder auch vor dem Auslöser drücken noch mal überlegen. Dann noch mehrere Bilder desselben Objekts machen (die 2 Bilder unten sind 2 von 35 die ich von dem Harztropfen gemacht hab).
> z.B. bei dem letzten Bild hätte ich es sehr schön gefunden, wenn die Sonne weiter in die Mitte gerückt worden wäre und nicht so wie jetzt am Rand hängt.
> ...




leider etwas dunkel. haste die Bilder im RAW vorliegen?


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Oktober 2010)

Jap, hab die als RAW.
Belichtung wollte ich noch mal etwas dran drehen, mal sehen was rauskommt.

EDIT: Hier mal 2 mehr oder weniger aufgehellte Versionen des ersten, und ein weiteres Bild über das ich zufällig gestolpert bin.
Kritik wie immer gern gehört sofern konstruktiv


----------



## pixelflair (31. Oktober 2010)

die hellere version find ich besser, wirkt iwie besser  

und der himmel gefällt mir  schöne wolkenstrukturen xD


----------



## shila92 (31. Oktober 2010)

@nichtraucher91: Nichts gegen dich persönlich aber ich finde, du siehst das ein wenig zu eng. Nur indem man seine Bilder anderen zeigt und ein wenig konstruktive Kritik bekommt, kann man besser werden. Das nächste mal sollte das etwas mehr erfolgen und dann denke ich, sehen wir bald wesentlich bessere Bilder, nicht nur von guna7, sondern von allen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das schon mal gezeigt hab. Sollte mir das wohl mal aufschreiben...  Falls ja, sorry!

@Autokiller677: Das 3. ist klasse! Ich würde nur noch ein klein wenig nachschärfen, da z.B. der Busch links unten ein wenig verwischt/unscharf ist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2010)

@Autokiller677
ich glaube du hast mit der Sättigung und Dynamik etwas übertrieben. sonst wäre es auch die Perspektive die ich gewählt hätte. Bei der Helligkeit evtl eine Mischung aus den beiden.

@shila92
Kritik äußere wenn ich an dem Bild auch ein gutes Haar lassen kann. könnte ich aber nicht.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Unschärfe liegt daran, dass das ein HDR ist und die Einzelbilder ohne Stativ entstanden sind und daher nicht exakt Deckungsgleich. Ich guck mal ob sich da noch was machen lässt, glaub aber leider nicht so ganz dran.


----------



## Bääängel (2. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also mich überzeugt keines der Bilder.
> Am besten lässt du die Kamera beim Spaziergang Zuhause und beschäftigst dich mehr mit deinem Mitspaziergängern. Oder du machst Richtige Fototouren, denn bei deiner Mischung hier kommt nichts hoch ragendes raus.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Muss mich jetzt auch mal einschalten. 

Erstmal an dich Nichtraucher:

Deine Art udn weise, wie du hier Kritik äußerst, ist unterstes Niveau, am besten du lässt das Schreiben und widmest dich deiner Fortografie.
*vorsicht ironie*

Zudem müssen die Bilder nicht allen gefallen, viele Menschen interesieren sich für unterschiedliche Aspekte auf einem Bild, das solltest gerade du wissen. Und man kann auf ein igen Bildern wirklich interessante Aspekte entdecken, man muss sie sich nur mal anscheuen und aufnehmen udn nciht nur schnell weiterblättern. 

Und auch ich mache keine Extrafototouren, dafür fehlt mir in der Oberstufe einfach die zeit, meine Bilder entstehen hauptsächlich im urlaub oder spontan, wenn ich mal kurz im garten etc. bin. Und ich bekomme auch gute Bilder hin (mit einer Kompaktkamera). 
Das mit extra Fototouren klingt für mich so, als wolle man sich nru toll fühlen, weil man ja ne extra tour gemacht hat, nur um zu fotografierene, die Bilder sind zwar nichts super besonderes aber ich hab ne fototour gemacht.  
Würdest du Bilder ala Joe Mcnelly machen, dann wären deine Fototouren ja berechtigt, aber das kloingt einfach aufgeblasen. 

Also, das nächste mal einfach konstruktive Kritik äußern, sodass der betroffene user es beim nächsten mal besser machen kann, anstatt plump zu sagen: Deine Bilder sind scheissse und lass die Finger vom Fotografieren. 

MfG


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. November 2010)

Mir fehlt der "Gefällt mir" Button aus Facebook, um Bääängels Post zu würdigen


----------



## pixelflair (2. November 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Mir fehlt der "Gefällt mir" Button aus Facebook, um Bääängels Post zu würdigen




und mir der "gefällt mir NICHT" button zu deinem, so ein schwachsinniger post von dir!


Nichtraucher hat durchausrecht.... und wenn ihr meint den thread so verkommen lassen zu müssen dann macht das, aber so wird der iwann nicht mehr gelesen...

und es muss ja nich ne fototour sein, aber man sollte trotzdem die augen offen halten, wenn man ein foto macht und nich einfach dumm wahrlos den auslöser drücken, wie es einige hier tun 


@Bääängel...

er fühlt sihc nich toll, ich habe viele Freunde mit ner DSLR und die machen alle "Fototouren" wenn man sich z.B. nen bestimmtes Thema gewidmet hat (Nachtaufnahmen oder Natur pur oder sowas).

dafür muss man kein Profi sein, um Fototouren machen zu dürfen. Daher würde ich dir empfehlen mal an deiner Art und Weiße zu pfeilen, wie du hier die Leute kritisiert..


So far..

over and out!


----------



## loop (3. November 2010)

Solche Sätze, wie ihr sie gerade von euch gebt, trübt ungemein das Gesamtbild hier. 
Wenn ich schon lesen muss wie _"...den thread so verkommen lassen zu müssen..."_ oder _"Am besten lässt du die Kamera beim Spaziergang Zuhause und beschäftigst dich mehr mit deinem Mitspaziergängern"_, dann ist es ein Grund für mich, solch einen Thread zu meiden, da hier anscheinend nur noch gefiltertes von einer Hand voll Personen rein darf, weil alle anderen Fotos wohl keinen Wert haben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. November 2010)

Hier darf jeder rein. Es darf auch jeder posten, wenn er möchte, nur bitte ich eine gewisse Qualität zu wahren! Wie pixelflair bereits sagte, für ein Bild einfach etwas mehr Zeit nehmen. Das kann schon mal "Wunder" bewirken. 
Der Verweis darauf, dass _guna7 _ sich eher mit seinen Mitspaziergänger beschäftigen soll, beim Spaziergang, bezog sich darauf, dass man meist mit Frau/Freundin und/oder Hund unterwegs ist. Ich weiß wie das ist wenn man dann einfach stehen bleibt und ein zwei Bilder machen will. Man wird dann gehetzt und beschäftigt sich somit kaum noch mit dem Motiv und drückt einfach nur den Auslöser.

pixelflair und ich (behaupte ich jetzt mal so, falls nicht korrigiere mich ) wollen hier niemanden verstoßen. Wir wollen eig nur helfen, eure Bilder zu verbessern, wenn wir das auch oftmals etwas forsch tun. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Zoon (3. November 2010)

Hast du für dein Orchideenbild auch deine eigenen Ratschläge zur Rate , sieht auch so aus wie nur aus der Hüfte geknippst.

Also Vorsicht bitte im Glashaus ...


----------



## Bääängel (3. November 2010)

Dass man bei einer Fototour mehr Zeit hat für ein Bild steht außer  Frage, aber wie Nichtraucher es formuliert hatte, "mach lieber ne  Fototour, dann kommt auch was gutes raus" (sinngemäß), finde ich einfach  überzogen, ich hatte noch NIE!! eine Fototour gemacht und ich habe auch  tolle Schnapschüsse machen können, weil man einem Schmetterling z.B.  nicht sagen kann, komm mal dann und dann hier her, damit ich dich  knipsen kann. Der sitzt dann einfach nur zufällig da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> pixelflair und ich (behaupte ich jetzt mal so, falls nicht korrigiere mich ) wollen hier niemanden verstoßen. Wir wollen eig nur helfen, eure Bilder zu verbessern, wenn wir das auch oftmals etwas forsch tun.
> 
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




Hast du aber ganz gut hinbekommen, wenn ich mal Guna7 zitieren dürfte. 



> Allerdings habe ich imo etwas die Schnauze voll.


Ich hoffe, dass nicht noch mehr User durch ähnliche Äußerungen wie Nichtrauchers vergrauelt oder sonst wie angemacht werden.


----------



## Jarafi (3. November 2010)

Ich sags jetzt nochmal, spart euch eure Äußerungen oder teilt sie anderen in einem angemessenen Ton mit 

Hier mal was Herbstliches




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (3. November 2010)

Die dunklen senkrechten Stämme geben einen sehr schönen Kontrast zu den hellen Blättern, Jarafi. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt, dass es drei Bäume sind, die Krone aber auch zu einem passen würde.


----------



## Jarafi (3. November 2010)

Danke  sie ist am Abend entstanden also es kam mir noch die Abendröte zu hilfe bei den Herbstfarben , deine Aufnahme finde ich auch stark, ich liebe solche Wegbilder 

Der Weg ist vom selben Abend , das war einer der letzten schönen Herbsttage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (3. November 2010)

Man erkennt gar nicht, dass es abends war


----------



## pixelflair (3. November 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Die dunklen senkrechten Stämme geben einen sehr schönen Kontrast zu den hellen Blättern, Jarafi.
> 
> 
> 
> Mir gefällt, dass es drei Bäume sind, die Krone aber auch zu einem passen würde.




das stimmt  hab erst nach deinem text gesehen,dass es drei "Bäume" sind 



und @nichtraucher passt schon...

und wegen den Schmetterlingen, türlich sowas kann man nie "planen" aber die berühmte Minute mehr zeit hilft manchmal wahre wunder


----------



## unterseebotski (4. November 2010)

Hier ein neues (altes) Bild von mir, gesehen im Urlaub...


----------



## RC Shad0w (5. November 2010)

letztes wochenende


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=283536&stc=1&d=1288945589


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. November 2010)

1.- fällt mir nichts groß zu ein, außer evtl mit den Kontrasten/Helligkeiten spielen um das Braun des Baumes zusehen zu bekommen. - könnte gut werden. hoffe du hast in RAW fotografiert?!
2.- da du es bei der Dunkelheit nicht schaffst den *Damn Bezeichnung fällt mir nicht ein, naja das wo mal ein Ast war...* auszuleuchten, ohne einen Ringblitz zu nutzen, solltest du die Position und damit den Sichtwinkel ändern. dann könnte es interessanter werden. So schauts langweilig aus.
3.- hättest du die vom Sonnenuntergang rot gefärbten Wolken mehr mit drauf bringen sollen. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jarafi (6. November 2010)

Das Urlaubsfoto finde ich sehr gelugnen 

Das letzte mit dem Baum, da hättest du die Krone vielleicht ganz aufs Bild packen sollen oder mehr den Baum, sonst gefallen mir die Farben.

Von meinem letzten Abendspaziergang im schönen Herbstwald, jetzt ist ja leider alles so ziemlich kahl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (6. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 1.- fällt mir nichts groß zu ein, außer evtl mit den Kontrasten/Helligkeiten spielen um das Braun des Baumes zusehen zu bekommen. - könnte gut werden. hoffe du hast in RAW fotografiert?!
> 2.- da du es bei der Dunkelheit nicht schaffst den *Damn Bezeichnung fällt mir nicht ein, naja das wo mal ein Ast war...* auszuleuchten, ohne einen Ringblitz zu nutzen, solltest du die Position und damit den Sichtwinkel ändern. dann könnte es interessanter werden. So schauts langweilig aus.
> 3.- hättest du die vom Sonnenuntergang rot gefärbten Wolken mehr mit drauf bringen sollen.
> 
> ...



danke schonmal für die tipps.

gut beim ersten wolte ich die sonne focusieren und nicht den baum. denke mal ist geschmackssache.

was macht ein ringblitz für einen unterschied bei dem foto. dachte nen ringblitz wird nur für macros benutzt!?

bei 3ten bild gabs kein rot. das war schon re. dunkel als ich das gemacht hatte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> danke schonmal für die tipps.
> 
> gut beim ersten wolte ich die sonne focusieren und nicht den baum. denke mal ist geschmackssache.
> 
> ...



das dritte wäre ein Macro geworden, so wie ich das beschrieb.


----------



## thysol (6. November 2010)

Hier wohne ich:


Frueher habe ich immer da untem am Fluss gespielt. Aber mittlerweile haenge ich die meiste Zeit vorm Rechner.
Dass Bild wurde von unserem Balkon geschossen.
btw,
Dass sind unsere Schafe.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Hier wohne ich:



Wo jetzt genau? Auf der Weide, aufm/im Baum, im Fluss oder an dem Hang dahinter?


----------



## pixelflair (6. November 2010)

mein erster gedanke : GRÜN

mein zweiter gedanken: iwo am arsch der welt. dass es da überhaupt inet gibt


----------



## loop (6. November 2010)

> mein zweiter gedanken: iwo am arsch der welt. dass es da überhaupt inet gibt


Er wohnt ja auch nicht in Deutschland 

TT: Die Gegend gefällt mir sehr gut, nur wäre es mir etwas zu einsam


----------



## Jarafi (6. November 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder, du kommst aus Glenties richtig?


----------



## thysol (6. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wo jetzt genau? Auf der Weide, aufm/im Baum, im Fluss oder an dem Hang dahinter?



Ungefaehr da von wo ich die Fotos geschossen hatte. Zu dem einen Bild schrieb ich ja sogar das das vom Balkon geschossen wurde.



pixelflair schrieb:


> mein erster gedanke : GRÜN
> 
> mein zweiter gedanken: iwo am arsch der welt. dass es da überhaupt inet gibt



Hier gibt es sogar DSL-24000. Wir haben aber nur DSL-3000 weil hier DSL-24000 Mondpreise kostet.



Jarafi schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, du kommst aus Glenties richtig?



Glenties ist ca. 15km von unserem Haus entfernt. Woher weisst du denn so genau wo ich wohne?


----------



## MetallSimon (6. November 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Glenties ist ca. 15km von unserem Haus entfernt. Woher weisst du denn so genau wo ich wohne?


steht in der glaskugel 
ne hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/63574-die-pcghx-user-landkarte.html


----------



## totovo (9. November 2010)

So, ich habe zwar keine digitale Spiegelreflexkammera, aber doch einige gelungene Aufnahmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Everglades National Park)

Sony Cybershot DSC-W350

mfg


----------



## unterseebotski (10. November 2010)

Der Blick von meinem Balkon, so gegen 10 Uhr morgens, herbstlicher Dunst ist noch nicht ganz aus dem Tal gezogen...


----------



## Taitan (11. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (11. November 2010)

@Taitan

Das Moos sieht genial aus, richtig saftig und frisch!  Hast du davon noch mehr?

AV


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2010)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> @Taitan
> 
> Das Moos sieht genial aus, richtig saftig und frisch!  Hast du davon noch mehr?
> 
> AV



Naja einfach Kontrast hochdrehen und schon isses frisch


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2010)

@ Taitan: Das Erste is echt fett! Richtig gut! Das Moos is auch nich schlecht, aber erstes is echt besser!


----------



## FlyKilla (11. November 2010)

Achtung, wild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (12. November 2010)

Das arme Ding hat ja fast nicht auf den Rippen, oder sollte ich lieber am Kopf sagen? Hast du den Kopf iwie zusammengestaucht?


----------



## FlyKilla (12. November 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Das arme Ding hat ja fast nicht auf den Rippen, oder sollte ich lieber am Kopf sagen? Hast du den Kopf iwie zusammengestaucht?


Nein, das ist eine Baby-Wildesau.


----------



## Tenshou (12. November 2010)

Auf dieses Bild bin ich besinders stolz  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. November 2010)

Lad die Bilder aber bitte in Zukunft direkt im Forum hoch


----------



## Tenshou (13. November 2010)

Ja, ich habs mit BBCode versucht also mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ging aber nicht. ?


----------



## Senfgurke (13. November 2010)

musst sie als anhang hoch laden, dann kannst du auch eine vorschau sehen

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tenshou (13. November 2010)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## K-putt (13. November 2010)

Alle Bilder mit dem Handy geschossen , danach auf dem PC bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (14. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2010)

@ Noimie 

das letzte ist super


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2010)

Ja, das is echt gut geworden!


----------



## shila92 (14. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> das letzte ist super


/sign 
@Senfgurke: Deins gefällt mir auch super! Schöne Aufteilung! 

Von mir auch etwas Herbstliches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. November 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> Alle Bilder mit dem Handy geschossen , danach auf dem PC bearbeitet.


Was hast du fürn Handy?
Hier auchmal ein Bild von meinem Handy.Einmal bearbeitet und einmal unbearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet ihrs?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2010)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Was hast du fürn Handy?
> Hier auchmal ein Bild von meinem Handy.Einmal bearbeitet und einmal unbearbeitet:



Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2010)

@shila: Tolle Farben, tolle Stimmung! Echt gut!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. November 2010)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wie findet ihrs?



wenn es um das Zweite geht, dann kommt mir nur ein Wort in den Sinn, das hier weggesternt wird. Das Erste hingegen hat Potenzial. Versuch das rot in den Wolken zu verstärken. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. November 2010)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wie findet ihrs?


Welches ist jetz das Unbearbeitete?  Ich hoffe das mit dem Rauschen, das ohne ist ganz gut eig.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. November 2010)

Ok dann werd ich das mit dem Bearbeiten erstmal sein lassen oder mir beim nächsten mal einfach die Zeit dazu nehmen.


----------



## K-putt (14. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S



richtig


----------



## unterseebotski (15. November 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> /sign


Jep, da schließ ich mich an, ein sehr gutes Bild!

@Senfgurke: Ich fänds besser, wenn das Ästchen nicht ganz nach rechts gerückt wäre. Könntest mal ausprobieren, wenn das Ästchen das Bild so ca. 1:3 zu 2:3 teilt (oder goldenen Schnitt probieren)?


----------



## Senfgurke (15. November 2010)

so, alle 3 Versionen + Original:

mir persönlich gefällt das erste am besten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## DPr (15. November 2010)

Das 1. ja.. könnt man drüber reden 
Aber bei Dir ist eine Sensorreinigung fällig.


----------



## loop (15. November 2010)

Vllt ist ja auch "nur" die Linse verstaubt.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. November 2010)

loop schrieb:


> Vllt ist ja auch "nur" die Linse verstaubt.


Staub auf der Linse würde gar nicht in der Schärfeebene liegen, und gar nicht zu sehen sein. Es ist Dreck auf dem Sensor.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. November 2010)

@ Senfgurke : Hast du bei dem Bild eig geblitzt ?


----------



## Senfgurke (15. November 2010)

jup, die flecken hab ich auch shcon bemerkt.
glaube aber, dass das nur der UV Filter ist.



> @ Senfgurke : Hast du bei dem Bild eig geblitzt ?


nein, kein Blitz benutzt, war sonnig


----------



## michelthemaster (15. November 2010)

Hallo Leute, find ich ja super das sich hier so viele für Fotografie interessieren. Ich steig dann auch mal ein mit meinen Werken 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Es hat funktioniert  Was haltet ihr von meinen Bildern?


----------



## shila92 (15. November 2010)

Gefallen mir persönlich beide sehr gut!


----------



## michelthemaster (15. November 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Gefallen mir persönlich beide sehr gut!



Vielen Dank, weitere Bilder meinerseits werden folgen 

Gruß an alle (Hobby-)Fotografen

Micha

PS: Achja, Kamera ist eine Panasonic DMC-FS33 Kompaktkamera


----------



## nuol (16. November 2010)

das zweite Bild (Sonne), Hammer.
Finde ich richtig super. Das Einzige was noch stört: es scheint mal wieder leicht zu kippen


----------



## unterseebotski (16. November 2010)

@senfgurke:

ich würde es so beschneiden. Ich find das so spannender. Das Ästchen teilt die Länge ungefähr im goldenen Schnitt.
Ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Motiv!


----------



## michelthemaster (17. November 2010)

So ihr Lieben, das war natürlich noch nicht alles von mir 

Hier noch weitere Bilder von mir, hoffe es ist in Ordnung so mit der Anzahl ^^


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bääängel (18. November 2010)

Sind ganz ordentliche mitbei. 

Aber mal was anderes, wir sind hier fast alle männlich, da musst du nicht mit ihr Lieben ankommen, es sei denn du bist ein Mädchen.


----------



## Jarafi (18. November 2010)

Du machst echt super Fotos , freut mich das du hier auch bist .

Heute habe ich mal wieder Zeit zum aussortieren gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. November 2010)

Boah da sind echt geile Bilder dabei 
Hier mal eine behaarte Schnecke von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (18. November 2010)

Die ist doch sicher aus dem Labor ausgebrochen


----------



## loop (18. November 2010)

@Jarafi: Bild 2 finde ich wirklich klasse 

Nur bei Bild 3 wirkt das "Wurmloch" irgendwie künstlich.


----------



## Bääängel (19. November 2010)

Weiß nicht, das zweite bei dir Jarafi löst bei mir Kopfschmerzen aus, nicht weil es schlecht ist. 
K.a. woher. Vllt ist es zu genial?


----------



## seth0487 (19. November 2010)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Boah da sind echt geile Bilder dabei
> Hier mal eine behaarte Schnecke von mir:



Das ist doch eine Posthornschnecke oder? Aber nächstes mal könntest du ruhig die Scheiben entalgen...

Mach doch mal ein schönes Foto vom ganze Becken


----------



## Jarafi (19. November 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, das zweite bei dir Jarafi löst bei mir Kopfschmerzen aus, nicht weil es schlecht ist.
> K.a. woher. Vllt ist es zu genial?


 

Liegt vielleicht an der Perspektive 

Freut mich sehr das es gefällt


----------



## MetallSimon (19. November 2010)

seth0487 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine Posthornschnecke oder? Aber nächstes mal könntest du ruhig die Scheiben entalgen...
> 
> Mach doch mal ein schönes Foto vom ganze Becken


Ja das ist eine Posthornschnecke. Die Scheibe ist garnicht so dreckig, dass wirkt nur so weils Makro ist. Hier mal eine kleinere Schnecke im Vergleich mit einem 1-cent Stück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michelthemaster (19. November 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Sind ganz ordentliche mitbei.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes, wir sind hier fast alle männlich, da musst du nicht mit ihr Lieben ankommen, es sei denn du bist ein Mädchen.



Wie du an meinem tollen Profilbild sehen kannst, bin ich ein Mann. Trotzdem find ich den Wortlaut jetzt nicht schlimm, aber naja ^^

Gruß

Micha

PS: Etwas noch am Rande, es gibt Micha in anderen Ländern auch als Mädchennamen, hab da schon meine Erfahrungen mit ein paar Japanerinen machen dürfen


----------



## tanaone1234 (21. November 2010)

was haltet ihr davon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (21. November 2010)

Gefällt mir super , da leuhcten die Farben richtig


----------



## Bääängel (21. November 2010)

Wenn es unbearbeitet ist, dan ist es sehr schön. 
Fürs bearbeiten würde ich alles, was um die zentrale Blüte herum ist farblich etwas abschwächen, sodass die Blüte noch knalliger heraussticht


----------



## FlyKilla (21. November 2010)

Nebel Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michelthemaster (21. November 2010)

So, weiter gehts mit meinen Bildern. Meinungen sind erwünscht ^^

Gruß

Micha


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. November 2010)

@FlyKilla: Das erste hat Potenzial, nur es müsste viel heller sein. Der Nebel muss nahe am weiß dran sein, meiner Meinung nach.

Edit: Hab mal eins von dir bearbeitet, wenns dich nich stört.  Heller, die Tiefen wieder runterziehen und nen leichten Blaufilter. War vlt. ein bisschen viel blau


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. November 2010)

wieder was von mir


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @FlyKilla: Das erste hat Potenzial, nur es müsste viel heller sein. Der Nebel muss nahe am weiß dran sein, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Edit: Hab mal eins von dir bearbeitet, wenns dich nich stört.  Heller, die Tiefen wieder runterziehen und nen leichten Blaufilter. War vlt. ein bisschen viel blau


Danke, und nein, es stört mich nicht. Jetzt wirkt es ein wenig freundlicher. Es entspricht nun nicht mehr der ursprünglichen Stimmung, aber das weis ja nur ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. November 2010)

Man kann Bilder übrigens auch verkleinern


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. November 2010)

Hab hir auch mal zwei aus dem Allgäu


----------



## tanaone1234 (24. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. November 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Man kann Bilder übrigens auch verkleinern


Dies ist mir bekannt. Das ist aber nur von Nöten wenn man Grafiken einbindet. Und nicht wenn man sie anhängt. Wenn ich damit falsch liege, nehme ich mir es gerne zu Herzen.


----------



## pixelflair (25. November 2010)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dies ist mir bekannt. Das ist aber nur von Nöten wenn man Grafiken einbindet. Und nicht wenn man sie anhängt. Wenn ich damit falsch liege, nehme ich mir es gerne zu Herzen.




auch beim anhängen bitte, außer auf wunsch einiger leute die das vllt als hintergrund haben wollen, da kann man dann mal ne ausnahme machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2010)

oder einfach einmal in Groß, und einmal in klein


----------



## shila92 (25. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. November 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> auch beim anhängen bitte, außer auf wunsch einiger leute die das vllt als hintergrund haben wollen, da kann man dann mal ne ausnahme machen


`kay


Fr3@k schrieb:


> oder einfach einmal in Groß, und einmal in klein


Das macht dann wieder weniger Sinn. Dann kann ich sie ja gleich groß lassen. *verwirrtausserwäscheguck*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2010)

Nö, dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, welches Bild er mit seiner Inetleitung anguggn will.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. November 2010)

Ich bleib bei klein. Offtopic ende


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2010)

Die blume im schnee hat was! aktuelles bild? bei uns liegt noch bnich so viel.


----------



## Jarafi (26. November 2010)

Die Blume ist echt schön 

Ich hab mal wieder etwas sortiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (26. November 2010)

Das ist nett von dir Jarafi, dass du mir bei dem Lausewetter ein paar warme Gedanken machst


----------



## FlyKilla (26. November 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die blume im schnee hat was! aktuelles bild? bei uns liegt noch bnich so viel.


Das Bild ist vom20.12.09. Also schon ein wenig älter. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## sechs (27. November 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder, finde ich Klasse was hier so passiert.
Könnt ihr euch noch an die Zeiten erinnern als Menschen 
die sich mit Computertechnik auseinander setzten als 
Freaks bezeichnet wurde, die nie raus gehen und sich 
für nichts als ihre Rechner begeistern können.
Der Thread beweist ja wohl mal echt das Gegenteil.

Sehr gut.


----------



## shila92 (27. November 2010)

Nur schade, dass sie heute gerade deswegen als Freak bezeichnet werden, weil sie die Gegend (und "ach so unwichtige" Objekte) fotografieren... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. November 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass sie heute gerade deswegen als Freak bezeichnet werden, weil sie die Gegend (und "ach so unwichtige" Objekte) fotografieren...



Genau das ist ja die Kunst am Fotografieren. Unwichtige Dinge trozdem interessant aussehen zu lassen. 
Achja und schönes Bild


----------



## Jarafi (27. November 2010)

Kann ich nur zustimmen , sieht genial aus.

Und ichs ehs mittlerweile als Kompliment wenn mich jemand als Frak bezeichnet, das heißt für mich nur er ist leicht eingebildet ist und keine Ahnung von was hat.
Ist ja wie in der Schule, is mir die letzten Jahre aufgefallen (13 sinds ja schon), Wissen und Intelligenz werden immer mit "Streber" gleich gestellt.

Aber wir wissen ja das wir das wir alle einacah nur gerne am PC rumbasteln oder overlocken und uns muss es ja Spaß machen 

Ist mir so breit wie hoch was jemand von meinen Hobbies denkt , meine Freudne unetrstützen mich immer 

Sry das musste ich mal zu dem Thema "Freak" Sagen


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. November 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ist ja wie in der Schule, is mir die letzten Jahre aufgefallen (13 sinds ja schon), Wissen und Inteligenz werden immer mit "Streber" gleiche gestellt.


Kann ich nach 12 Jahren nur bestätigen. Es ist eigentlich echt schlimm, ich bin auf anderen Gebieten auch nicht so gut wie auf anderen aber bezeichne deshalb die die dort gut sind noch lange nicht als Streber.

Aber naja ich renn trotzdem mit der Kamera durch die Gegend und nehme ein paar komische Blicke gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Jarafi (27. November 2010)

Ach ich hab michd ran gewöhnt das alle blöd glotzen , vorallem da ich eben keine Reflex hab ( noch nicht ), aber is für mich der Reitz mit ner "Poppelcam" schöne Bilder zumachen .

Viele müssen dann aus Neid irgend was blödes von sich geben weil sie mit dir nichts anfangen können und sie selbst nix besser können  seis Fotografie, PC oder sonst was 
So siehts leider aus, auch wenn ichs finde sich über andere zustellen
wobei man selber nix kann.


Hier mal noch eine Sonnenkralle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. November 2010)

Nix anfangen können ist gut
Letztens meinte irgendjemand zu mir, das nur die "krassen Grafikkarten mit 5Ghz mehr als 100€ kosten."
Aufklärungsversuch ist natürlich gescheitert, also hab ichs aufgegeben.

Ich renne ja auch (noch) mit einer LX3 durch die Gegend, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ich mir wirklich eine DSLR holen soll, die LX3 passt wunderbar in die Jackentasche und ist so überall mit dabei.


----------



## shila92 (27. November 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Und ichs ehs mittlerweile als Kompliment wenn mich jemand als Frak bezeichnet, das heißt für mich nur er ist leicht eingebildet ist und keine Ahnung von was hat.


 Das ist immer das Ding. Kommt drauf an wer das sagt... 90% der Leute die man so trifft kennen sich halt nicht aus und dann gibts solche Kommentare. 


Jarafi schrieb:


> ..., aber is für mich der Reitz mit ner "Poppelcam" schöne Bilder zumachen .


 Und das scheint ja auch zu klappen. Sehr schönes Licht! 
Es muss ja auch nicht immer gleich DSLR sein. 


Autokiller677 schrieb:


> ..., die LX3 passt wunderbar in die Jackentasche und ist so überall mit dabei.


Das ist natürlich der Vorteil. Manchmal ärger ich mich, wenn ich z.B. eine Freistunde und dann die Kamera nicht mitgenommen habe. Meine Schule liegt fast direk am Wasser und da gibt es immer gute Motive.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (27. November 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Nix anfangen können ist gut
> Letztens meinte irgendjemand zu mir, das nur die "krassen Grafikkarten mit 5Ghz mehr als 100€ kosten."
> Aufklärungsversuch ist natürlich gescheitert, also hab ichs aufgegeben.
> 
> Ich renne ja auch (noch) mit einer LX3 durch die Gegend, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ich mir wirklich eine DSLR holen soll, die LX3 passt wunderbar in die Jackentasche und ist so überall mit dabei.


 

Ja wieso eine 5Ghz Karte hat doch jeder , ich meine es ist ja was anderes ob man bei etwas leicht daneben liegt und wenigstens weis wovon man spricht oder ob man so einen Mist schwaffelt 

Danke  freut michd as es gefällt, deins is aber auch super, klasse Grün


----------



## SXFreak (28. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balomanja (28. November 2010)

Hier noch mal was von mir..... war übrigens die letzte Blume bei uns im Garten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. November 2010)

sieht sehr gut aus. die könnte ich mir auch gefroren gut vortsllen, also das es ein tolles bild wird


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. November 2010)

dann wollen wir mal etwas weihnachtsstimmung verbreiten

ach sorry für den doppelpost. hab ich gerade nicht dran gedacht


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. November 2010)

ein kompliment an alle hier...HAMMER FOTOS


----------



## tanaone1234 (1. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## G0TT (2. Dezember 2010)

tolle bilder, gefällt mir der thread. weiter so


----------



## pixelflair (2. Dezember 2010)

Sollte jemand ne Schneefräse haben... sie ist willkommen bei mir


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Dezember 2010)

Sry ich brauch meine Schneefräse aka Schaufel + Salzsack gerade selber.

Das erste Bild gefällt, auch wenn ich das Licht nicht ideal finde.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Sry ich brauch meine Schneefräse aka Schaufel + Salzsack gerade selber.
> 
> Das erste Bild gefällt, auch wenn ich das Licht nicht ideal finde.




wollte bei der eiseskälte nich mit der d90 raus  das mach ich wohl morgen..  dann gibts das bestimmt nochmal ^^


----------



## teKau^ (2. Dezember 2010)

Nabend Leute 
Sagt mal, kennt ihr zufällig Internet Seiten wo man seine Bilder hochladen und gleichzeitig zum Verkauf anbieten kann? 

Oder wo man sowas wie ein eigenes Fotobuch hochladen kann wo sich Interessenten dann bei einem melden können um dann einen Deal auszumachen!?

Ich weiss, mein Beitrag als solchen passt hier direkt nicht rein aber ich wollte dafür keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Gruß


----------



## Ryokage (2. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt Verkaufsseiten, such mal nach Stock Agenturen. Ich bin auf die schnelle auf Fotolia gestoßen. Allerdings sollten deine Bilder denke ich schon recht gut sein, sonst wirst du da auch nichts verkaufen. Und ich persönlich halte wenig von sowas, weil die Preise die Kunden hier bezahlen Dumping sind.
Ob es sowas auch für Fotobücher gibt, keine Ahnung.

Beachte bitte, das, soweit ich weiß, solche Agenturen nur vermitteln, das heißt, dass der Vertrag zwischen dir und dem Kunden läuft. 
Und wenn du verkaufst, solltest du dich mit dem ganzen Photographie Rechts Zeug etwas auskennen.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Dezember 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Es gibt Verkaufsseiten, such mal nach Stock Agenturen. Ich bin auf die schnelle auf Fotolia gestoßen. Allerdings sollten deine Bilder denke ich schon recht gut sein, sonst wirst du da auch nichts verkaufen. Und ich persönlich halte wenig von sowas, weil die Preise die Kunden hier bezahlen Dumping sind.
> Ob es sowas auch für Fotobücher gibt, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Beachte bitte, das, soweit ich weiß, solche Agenturen nur vermitteln, das heißt, dass der Vertrag zwischen dir und dem Kunden läuft.
> Und wenn du verkaufst, solltest du dich mit dem ganzen Photographie Rechts Zeug etwas auskennen.



ehrliche Meinung ? lass die Finger von dem Zeug, dann geh lieber in nen Fotoclub (verein usw.)  darüber ist die Chance wirklich mal nen Bild zu verkaufen höher als online


----------



## thysol (2. Dezember 2010)

Irland@Winter

Alle Bilder hat meine Schwester geschossen.

file:///C:/Users/Henrik/Pictures/P1040705.JPG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2010)

Ihr habt so eine geile Landschaft da, da wäre ich auch gerne =/


----------



## Bääängel (3. Dezember 2010)

Bist du das auf dem 4. Bild? 

Aber die Landschaft ist echt Hammer, bietet zu jeder Jahreszeit schöne Dinge zum fotografieren *neidischsei*


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Dezember 2010)

So eine Landschaft hätt ich auch gern vor der Haustür. Ich war zwar eben was mit der Kamera unterwegs und hab im Schnee gelegen (Skihose von vor 3 Jahren passte glücklicherweise noch) aber es sind nur 1-2 gute Bilder dabei, soweit ichs bisher gesehen hab.
Wobei mir auch das gute Licht fehlt, nur bewölkt und trist hier. Bisschen Sonne wär schon schön.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal noch was sommerliches.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2010)

Schön. Das wärmt das Herz! :o) Ich LIEBE Dragonflies!


----------



## thysol (3. Dezember 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Bist du das auf dem 4. Bild?



Nein, dass ist mein kleiner Bruder.


----------



## Caspar (4. Dezember 2010)

Mensch Leute... entspannte Musik und eure Bilder angucken... was wünscht man sich nach einem anstrengenden Tag mehr. ^^ Es sind einige wirklich tolle Aufnahmen dabei!


----------



## Bääängel (4. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Dezember 2010)

Heute Morgen, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit geschossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. Dezember 2010)

Bääängel der Schmetterling gefällt mir, schön um die Jahreszeit sowa szusehen 

FlyKilla das zweite find ich Hammer, sehr schönes Motiv 

Ich hab auch was "farbenfrohes" allerdings von 2008.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (5. Dezember 2010)

lol FlyKilla
deine fotos passen. ich hab heute (bzw gestern) zum ersten mal seit min 1 jahr wieder einen sonnenaufgang gesehen 

leider nur im rückspiegel meines autos, aber egal XD


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Dezember 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> FlyKilla das zweite find ich Hammer, sehr schönes Motiv





RC Shad0w schrieb:


> lol FlyKilla
> deine fotos passen. ich hab heute (bzw gestern) zum ersten mal seit min 1 jahr wieder einen sonnenaufgang gesehen
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, freut mich, das es gefällt.
Obwohl ich unter Zeitdruck stand(war wie immer zu spät dran), bin ich zwei mal von der Autobahn runter. Weil es sah einfach nur .....geil aus.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (5. Dezember 2010)

Etwas spießiges von meiner Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... etwas eisiges...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und noch eine letzte Herbststimmung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## Jarafi (5. Dezember 2010)

Das dritte find ich am schönsten, vorallem das Licht 

Dann muss ich auch noch was frostiges beitragen , hoffe es gefällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (5. Dezember 2010)

wow, das zweite ist hammer.


----------



## tanaone1234 (5. Dezember 2010)

die bilder sind traumhaft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (5. Dezember 2010)

@ Jarafi: Blatt super

@ Tanone: Holz super!


----------



## nuol (6. Dezember 2010)

@ Tanone: Ich finds gut, wie es von innen nach außen immer bläulicher wird.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank , freut mich das es gefällt.

Der Holzstappel is auch echt super 

Etwas Sommerliches 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (6. Dezember 2010)

Wow!  Das Zweite ist echt beeindruckend!  
Sowas Ähnliches hab ich neulich auch mal versucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Dezember 2010)

Danke , deins ist aber auch super 

Meins habe ich um halb acht in der früh aufgenommen 

Noch zwei von dem Morgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (6. Dezember 2010)

Wirklich echt krass!


----------



## nuol (6. Dezember 2010)

Sehr sehr geil jarafi...ich will auch endlich mal wieder Zeit für solch Ausflüge haben.
(wenn doch die Arbeit nicht wär)


----------



## Jarafi (6. Dezember 2010)

Freut mich , ja ich muss dazu sagen, das war ind en Sommerferien , wobei ich auch vor der Schule knippsen gehen könnte, da ich nebendran wohne 

Das hab ich auch noch gefunden, ich durchstöbere zur Zeit mein Archiv 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (6. Dezember 2010)

Wie besäuselst du die Wassertropfen, dass sie so stehen, das hat ja nichts mehr mit Oberflächenspannung zu tun 
Und ich will auch da wohnen, wo du wohnst


----------



## Jarafi (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich lieg meistens auf dem Bauch vor den Tropfen , bei tropfen ist es eigentlich eine Winkelfrage ob sie gut aussehn oder nicht, wenn dann noch etwas Sonne dazukommt entstehen solche "Muster ind en Tropfen"

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen ich mach mir nicht sonderlich viel aus Technik, die Bilder sind alle mit ner stinknormalen Digicam entstanden ne Coolpix L16 damals noch. 
Spare dennoch für eine Reflex in manchen Dingen sind sie einfach besser.


----------



## Caspar (6. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mal etwas Infrarotes, (Un)-natürliches von mir.
> 
> Originaltitel: Unreality
> 
> ...



Dann danke ich mal für die Vorlage! ^^ Wirklich tolles Bild!

Leider werden meine Zeichenkünste dem nicht gerecht. (Bin schon paar Jahre Kunstunterrichtfrei. ) Aber was macht man nicht alles für Weihnachten. 

Ihr seid doch alle kreativ... was male ich hinter die Bäume? Häuser würden wohl nicht so gut wirken, schon jetzt wirken die Kontraste nicht ganz so toll wie erhofft. (Um von den durch die Kamera verschlungenen Details mal ganz zu schweigen.) ^^

Sorry für leicht Offtopic. ^^


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ja erstaunt, dass ich mit meinem Handy solche Makroaufnahmen machen kann. Man erkennt sogar die einzelnen Sandkörner(die ganzen Kratzer und Algen auf der Scheibe einfach nicht beachten) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michelthemaster (10. Dezember 2010)

So Leuts, hier kommen mal ein paar Winterimpressionen von mir, hatte zwar schon Bessere, aber denke sie sind ganz nett geworden! Will endlich eine Spiegelreflex haben 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## derP4computer (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich war da.


----------



## Bääängel (14. Dezember 2010)

Dickes Naturbild


----------



## mrmouse (15. Dezember 2010)

Sersn,

Heut war ich mal wieder vor der Tür  Leider sind die Fotos mit einem Handy gemacht worden.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (15. Dezember 2010)

Das erste find ich total genial , vorallem von der Perspektive 

Ich hab mal was Grünes für die driste Jahreszeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Dezember 2010)

Geht das noch mit durch ? Immerhin gibt's hinten im Bild ein paar Bäume, also Natur. 


Grüsse


----------



## Ryokage (15. Dezember 2010)

Architektur, sonst wäre so ziemlich jedes Bild Natur, weil ja ne Topfpflanze im Hintergrund steht 

Nichts desto trotz schönes Bild, gefällt mich sehr gut.


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von diesem Monat, alle nur ganz leicht bearbeitet (ist das hier erlaubt?).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachmittags mit dem Tele.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eis auf dem Fenster - dahinter der Sonnenaufgang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls ein Foto vom Sonnenaufgang.
Objektive müssten einmal das Minolta 100-200mm gewesen sein und einmal die Minolta Prime 50mm.

Grüße!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

Wieso sollte bearbeitung nicht erwünscht sein? Ich finde bearbeitung gehört immer dazu, egal ob künstlerisch viel oder schlicht mehr Kontrast reinbringen etc.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen , das dritte gefällt mir am besten 

Ich hab mal noch einige Urlaubsfotos ausgegraben , und ja der Vogel war "wild" und hab mich angeschlichen

Hoffe sie gefallen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke.
Ja, ich wusste nicht, ich war der Meinung, hier mal irgendetwas gelesen zu haben. Waren eh nur Farb- und Kontrastveränderungen.

@Jarafi: Schöne Bilder, vor allem das erste und das zweite, leider nicht direkt eingebundene Bild.


----------



## tanaone1234 (17. Dezember 2010)

wiedermal wirklich schöne Bilder hier 

hier ein paar Ausschnitte von meinen


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (17. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal eine Kleinigkeit von mir - leider bildet mein Sigma Telezoom nicht gut genug für eine 100% Vergrößerung ab... wat solls >.<


----------



## mrmouse (17. Dezember 2010)

@ tanaone1234:

dein letztes bild bei dir im anhang, was soll das darstellen?  Erinnert mich an irgendetwas, mir fällt der Name aber gerade nicht ein...

Sehr schöne Bilder hier,

MfG Mouse


----------



## tanaone1234 (17. Dezember 2010)

das sind Eiszapfen


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo tanaone,
bei deinen Fotos stört mich leider IMMER, dass du eigentlich permanent blitzt (auf vielen Fotos, z.B. das mit dem Holz vor 3 Seiten oder so).
Gerade bei deinen Motiven gehts doch einfach: Stativ raus und Langzeitbelichtung, so schnell schmelzen die Eiszapfen nun auch wieder nicht. 

Ich mein jetzt gar nicht explizit diese, sondern auch Fotos auf den vorhergehenden Seiten. Probiers aus, denn Fotos mit Blitz erscheinen immer relativ billig, wenn sie nicht mit guter Blitztechnik geschossen wurden. Der Blitz zerstört die Atmosphäre.
_Meine Meinung.

_Ist aber wirklich nur nett und als Tipp gemeint.


Im Anhang: Ein Alibi-Foto.


----------



## pixelflair (19. Dezember 2010)

So war auch mal unterwegs... gab heute morgen erstmal 15cm neuschnee (die nichmal wirklich angesagt waren  )

Die Eiszapfen sind auch geblitzt  aber indirekt, so dass man es eigentlich nicht merkt


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns lagen heute morgen auch 15cm wunderbarster Pulverschnee, und es ist seit 2 Uhr schon wieder dran und kein Ende in Sicht. Mal sehn, vielleicht hab ich Glück und morgen ist schulfrei.

Auf jeden Fall war ich heute auch mal wieder 4h unterwegs und kam mit einer vollen Speicherkarte und einem abgefrorenem Hintern wieder zurück, aber es hat sich gelohnt, auch wenn keine Sonne da war und der Himmel daher (oft störend) weiß.

Hier die Ergebnisse (nicht alle von heute, auch ein paar der letzten Tage).
Kommentare wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner Sparziergang am See



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerreiter (19. Dezember 2010)

EDIT: @Flykilla:

Gefallen mir alle leider nicht so, sorry. 
Sieht alles einfach nach Schnappschuss aus, also Hauptsache, "im Kasten", egal wie, hauptsache die Bilder sind in 2 Sekunden gemacht.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur ein Tipp. 
Lass dir einfach ein bisschen mehr Zeit, versuch dir vorzustellen, wie es andere finden würden wenn sie's sehen, z.B. hier und wechsel dann z.B. die Perspektive.

Meine sind selber nicht besser, aber immerhin weiß ich das.


----------



## pixelflair (19. Dezember 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Gefallen mir alle leider nicht so, sorry.
> Sieht alles einfach nach Schnappschuss aus, also Hauptsache, "im Kasten", egal wie, hauptsache die Bilder sind in 2 Sekunden gemacht.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur ein Tipp.
> ...




auf welche bilder bezogen?


----------



## Feuerreiter (19. Dezember 2010)

Auf FlyKillas.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Dezember 2010)

Hier hats echt wieder sehr schöne Bilder ,

Hab auch noch was eisiges 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Dezember 2010)

Also beim letzten will ich wirklich mal nur einen Eisklotz erkennen Ohje es is wirklich schon spät


----------



## NCphalon (20. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, jaaa 


Unser Kirschbaum, mitm Handy fotografiert aber die nachträgliche Kontrasterhöhung hat richtig was gebracht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (21. Dezember 2010)

Sersn,

ich war heute mal wieder draußen und hab mich gehen lassen 
Keine Ahnung woher der Kühler kam 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (21. Dezember 2010)

Nette Idee! 
Sieht kalt da aus, wegen dem Kühler? 

Hier noch ein bisschen "Natur"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eos 1000D, Tamron 17-50 2.8 VC und ISO 1600


----------



## Jackhammer (21. Dezember 2010)

Ein kleines ein bisschen Sommer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eos 400D, Sigma 17-70, f8, ISO100, 1/180sec


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, ein wenig Sonnenschein wär nicht schlecht...

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (22. Dezember 2010)

der Moloch, war das die Automatik oder hast du die Blende von f/20 eingestellt?! 
Das ist "vielleicht" ein wenig zu viel des Guten...


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Dezember 2010)

Das war mit Sicherheit die Automatik.
Ich vermute, dass die ISO halt bei 640 eingestellt war, und vergessen wurde, dann musste halt die Blende verkleinert werden, damit das Bild nicht überbelichtet wird.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2010)

Richtig, war f/20 bei ISO 640, die D5000 war noch ganz neu und ich (immer noch) ein blutiger Anfänger. 

Aber Jungs : ladet bitte ein Bild beim posten hoch, dies ist ein Bilderthread. 

Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2010)

Freut mich das du auch mal wieder hier bist ,

Das Erste und das Dritte gefallen mir am besten , sehr schöne Aufnhamen 

Noch etwas Morgensonne vom Sommer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (23. Dezember 2010)

@ Jarafi: Du haust mal wieder sehr digge Bilder raus 

@ der Moloch: Das Vogelbild hat echt was besonderes 

Hier mal ein Blick aus meinem Fenster vor über zwei und halb Jahren. Leider wurde der Baum krank und wurde entfernt 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Freut mich das du auch mal wieder hier bist ,


 

Ist mir eine Ehre. 

Momentan gibt's leider keine neuen Bilder, die Natur draussen ist atm ziemlich tot, hier hab ich nochmal einen Evergreen.


Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2010)

Dankeschön , dein Kirschbaum ist aber auch sehr gelungen , schade das er weg musste 

Ich hab hier noch ein paar, das erste ist Hugo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hugo guckt aber streng. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes Tulpenmacro , ich mag solche Bilder 

Ich glaube Hugo wollte sichergehen das ich ihn nicht fresse , wobei ich alle Motiv beruhigen kann ich esse keine Frösche oder Schmetterlinge , nur bei Erdbeeren hört der Spaß auf 

Bringen wir mal etwas Farbe in den grauen Tag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Tulpenmacro , ich mag solche Bilder


 
Dann hab ich da noch was für Dich. 

Mann freu ich mich auf's Frühjahr, endlich wieder neue Makro's schiessen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich mich auch , mag den Winter eh net 

Ich hab auch was blütiges 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2010)

Die Blüte ist genial, ein perfektes Bild.

Ich geh jetzt mal an die frische Luft, brauche 10m 2,5mm Lautsprecherkabel, bis später. 

PS. hast du neue Foto's auf Fotocommunity.de ?


Grüsse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube ein zwei neue sind drauf, aber war das letzte mal vor zwei Wochen dort, aber jetzt hab ich ja Ferien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe hier 2 "neue Bilder". Sind allerdings schon paar Wochen alt. Im Moment sollte ein bisschen mehr Schnee liegen


----------



## tanaone1234 (24. Dezember 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Hallo tanaone,
> bei deinen Fotos stört mich leider IMMER, dass du eigentlich permanent blitzt (auf vielen Fotos, z.B. das mit dem Holz vor 3 Seiten oder so).
> Gerade bei deinen Motiven gehts doch einfach: Stativ raus und Langzeitbelichtung, so schnell schmelzen die Eiszapfen nun auch wieder nicht.
> 
> ...




soo habe ich mir mal zu Herzen genommen (: 
besser? :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Dezember 2010)

Winter im Flachland............

besch........eidene Kammera..............





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2010)

Was ne Natur


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch noch was winterliches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2010)

Das Thema "Eiszapfen" aus meiner Sicht.

Als Hintergrund diente der Himmel.


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (27. Dezember 2010)

Hier das erste Bild von mir, ist zwar nicht wirklich Natur aber ich fands lustig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie Geil!

Aber wie du schon sagst, ist nicht wirklich Natur, daher nächstes mal in den DI-Thread.


----------



## Xyrian (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab hier noch etwas vom Sommerurlaub, hab ich in Dänemark am Strand gefunden. Ich vermute, es handelt sich um eine portugiesische Galeere oder etwas ähnliches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist eine Raupe einer mir unbekannten Art, aufgenommen im Frühherbst diesen Jahres.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier haben wir eine Orchidee der Gattung Phalaenopsis, aufgenommen im Sommer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (28. Dezember 2010)

Bisschen tief verschneites aus Dresden am Abend. Ein echt herrlicher Winter! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## RC Shad0w (30. Dezember 2010)

heute durch reinen zufall geschossen


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Dezember 2010)

Dazu hab ich auch einiges, RC Shad0w:
(fotografiert von der Wasserkuppe aus, bzw vom Kreuzberg)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (30. Dezember 2010)

@Senfgurke
Ist das da ein Kite auf Bild 2?


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Dezember 2010)

ja, ist leider keiner gestartet, das wäre sonst das perfekte Motiv gewesen.


----------



## mrmouse (30. Dezember 2010)

Du übertreibst es so überdemensional, Senfgurke
Das Bild mit dem Schnee-Kristall-Eis-Flocken Ding da, ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn!

Hier ein Bild von meinem "privaten" Berg (Blick aus meinem Fenster)

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Dezember 2010)

Kommt ihr immer erst alle raus, wenn´s nicht mehr schneit? 

Sind wieder einige geniale Fotos bei. Wahnsinn!

Da wirkt meins ja geradezu trostlos ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Dezember 2010)

3 Panoramas noch, dann ist Schluss ^^
die binde ich aber nicht direkt mit ein, sonst kriege ich Schimpfe 

@mrmouse:
danke!


----------



## RC Shad0w (30. Dezember 2010)

wie hast du die denn gemacht? panorama funktion freihand oder mit stativ??


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Dezember 2010)

freihand und mit Photoshop per Photomerge zusammengefügt.


----------



## Deadhunter (30. Dezember 2010)

senfgürkchen!!! absoluter hammmmmeeerrrr!!!!! sau geil geworden!!!

sag mal bitte welche cam du hast vielen dank dir!!!!! sauu geil. 

wo war den das? danke DIR!!!!

mfg


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Dezember 2010)

Also, Kamera ist eine Nikon D50, AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6GII ED, Nikon AF-S Nikkor 55-200mm 1:4-5,6G ED

Bald wirds aber höchstwahrscheinlich ne D80, wenn ich das Geld zusammengekratzt hab 

War an der Wasserkuppe bzw am Kreuzberg


----------



## Deadhunter (30. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank dir! sind echt top.


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ein Panorama hab ich heut auch geschossen, 34 Einzelbilder
Photoshop hat sich eine Stunde lang dumm gerechnet bis es mal fertig war, und jetzt ist die Tiff Datei 2,8GB groß, aber ohne Kompression. Aber so ein 340MP Bild hat schon was

@All: Klasse Bilder, sowas wie die Wasserkuppe hätt ich bei mir auch gern in der Nähe, aber das nächste was ich hätte wäre die Sophienhöhe und da sind auch schon wieder 50km hin. Bin ich froh wenn ich endlich allein Auto fahren darf.

EDIT: Im Anhang noch ein kleineres Panorama, wobei man hier gar nicht so richtig sieht das es eins ist.


----------



## RC Shad0w (31. Dezember 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Also, Kamera ist eine Nikon D50, AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6GII ED, Nikon AF-S Nikkor 55-200mm 1:4-5,6G ED
> 
> Bald wirds aber höchstwahrscheinlich ne D80, wenn ich das Geld zusammengekratzt hab
> 
> War an der Wasserkuppe bzw am Kreuzberg


so weit weg von mir ist das garnicht. in unterfranken geh ich arbeiten. zwar genau an der grenze zu thüringen, aber macht ja nix


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Dezember 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ein Panorama hab ich heut auch geschossen, 34 Einzelbilder
> Photoshop hat sich eine Stunde lang dumm gerechnet bis es mal fertig war, und jetzt ist die Tiff Datei 2,8GB groß, aber ohne Kompression. Aber so ein 340MP Bild hat schon was




omfg 

Meine Panoramas haben maximal 4 Bilder, da dauert das berechnen maximal 5 Minuten in voller Auflösung


----------



## Jarafi (31. Dezember 2010)

Sind ja geniale Fotos hier von euch allen .

Ich war gestern meine Freunde beim Boarden knippsen und bin sonst noch etwas rumgelaufen, und sowas wie gestern ist mir in vier Jahren noch nicht passiert beim Fotografieren, aber sehr selbst. Ich hoffe sie gefallen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (31. Dezember 2010)

Das Letzte ist geil!


----------



## Jarafi (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für euer Inetresse heir bedanken  und finden es großartig das alle hier sich so ins Zeug legen.

Gute neues Jahr euch allen und euren Familien.


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Dezember 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> omfg
> 
> Meine Panoramas haben maximal 4 Bilder, da dauert das berechnen maximal 5 Minuten in voller Auflösung



Kamera auf 16:9 gestellt und im Hochformat einmal 360° gemacht^^, mit vollem Zoom natürlich
Da kommt was zusammen. Normalerweise nehm ich 16:9 oder 3:2 im Querformat und gut ist, aber dann sind die Bilder immer so lang und ohne Höhe.


----------



## RC Shad0w (31. Dezember 2010)

hab mich heute auch gleich mal daran versucht. war zwar nicht so geiles wetter wie gestern, aber ich finde es ist trotzdem gelungen.
wer sichs in groß anschauen will, kann es direkt auf meinem server anschauen, da keiner 50 MB bilder hostet XD
http://www.rushingcampers.com/rc/images/Panorama1.jpg


----------



## Ryokage (31. Dezember 2010)

Schaut gut aus, das Licht ist seltsam, aber das macht irgendwie ne interessante Stimmung.
Ich hätte nur unten noch was drangehangen, so verschwindet der Hang im Vordergrund in der Bildmitte und die Häuser sind angeschnitten.


----------



## RC Shad0w (31. Dezember 2010)

ja da hätte ich irgendwie noch ne 2te reihe fotografieren müssen, oder irgendwie die cam hochkannt drehen müssen. aber das versuch ich gleich das nächste mal, wenn ich zeit hab. mein stativ kann das ja wie ich gerade bemerkt hab. bin halt noch anfänger XD


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Dezember 2010)

pff. 
Stativ ist nur was für Weicheier  

nene, ich hab meins nur fast nie dabei, weil ich zu faul bin, das zu schleppe


----------



## RC Shad0w (31. Dezember 2010)

ich find solche fotos absolut geil. nur immer wenn bei uns die lichtverhältnisse passsen, hab ich meist keine zeit oder die cam liegt zu hause, weil wir haben immer herrliche sonnenuntergänge mit nem richtig orange-roten himmel


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Dezember 2010)

Stativ hab ich auch nie dabei, auch wenn ich weiß das ich ein Pano machen will. Wozu kann PS die Bilder passend ausrichten?
Ich mach Panoramas und HDRs immer Freihand, den Stress mit Nodalpunkt und sonstwas spar ich mir.


----------



## Thunder (1. Januar 2011)

Ich habs auch mal versucht ^^


----------



## mrmouse (3. Januar 2011)

Servus zusammen,

heute war ich ne Round biken und selbstverständlich knipsen
Hier die ersten schon ma

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (3. Januar 2011)

Hab mal was ausgegraben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (3. Januar 2011)

Die Eisbilder sind genial 

Und der Sonnenuntergang mit dem Tisch, da würd eich gerne sitzen

Ich hab auch mal was gefunden, zwei Insekten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (4. Januar 2011)

Alter Schwede, Jan!
Wie bekommste so hyper Makro Aufnahmen hin? Ich bin schwer begeistert! Mach weiter so.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist auch herrlich

Hier ein Bild von mir und "meinem" Hausberg, den ich bald sehr vermissen werde Bin bissl abfuck-like angezogen, weil ich radln war

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2011)

Schönes Bild!


----------



## pixelflair (4. Januar 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Hab mal was ausgegraben
> 
> ​




haste auch schonmal gepostet hier xDD


----------



## Jarafi (4. Januar 2011)

Danke freut mich , es kommt ja nicht auf die Technik an, dass man schöne Bilder macht sondern ob man das mit Spaß und Leidenschaft macht , und das tu ich 

Hier noch zwei nette 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (4. Januar 2011)

Klasse Bilder 
Ich müsste auch mal wieder knipsen gehen 

Edit: Post 888


----------



## mrmouse (4. Januar 2011)

So,

ich war heute mal wieder auf meinem Berg^^ Aber diesmal ein anderer...hab vier verschiedene Berge vor der Haustür. Aber ich muss erstmal die besten aussuchen.
Im Voraus hier aber schonma Pferdis (ich bin kein Pferdeliebhaber, aber die standen so schön rum)

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Januar 2011)

Ich mag den Schnee nicht mehr sehen, darum dies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (6. Januar 2011)

Der Mensch gehört auch zur Natur

Berg: Gipfelkreuz Geierstein (1.491m)
Temperatur: ~-8°C

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Januar 2011)

Wir hatten heute unerwartet Besuch im Vogelhäuschen…
Ja, ich weiß, dass Eichhörnchen eigentlich „Squirrel” heisst…

D90 mit einem Tamron AF 70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 Di; kein Stativ, Rest steht im EXIF.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist mal ein geniales Foto, das der Gute da überhaupt reinpasst 

Das bild auf dem berg ist auch ganz nett nur wieso steht der da ? 

Eine Eidechse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roberto290689 (6. Januar 2011)

hi hab mal schnell eine frage wie eröffne ich hier ein neues thema


----------



## Senfgurke (7. Januar 2011)

Überschwemmung...


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Januar 2011)

Sommer, Sonne, Gran Canaria:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (8. Januar 2011)

war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. einen panorama schnappschuss hab ich versaut, aber 3 sind schön geworden.
 die bilder dürft ihr euch auch in groß ansehen: http://www.rushingcampers.com/rc/images/Panorama2.jpg
http://www.rushingcampers.com/rc/images/Panorama3.jpg
http://www.rushingcampers.com/rc/images/Panorama4.jpg
da sie nicht angezeigt werden, müsst ihr sie herunter laden, wenn ihr sie sehen wollt. der server packt das nicht XD


----------



## Senfgurke (8. Januar 2011)

Sonnenuntergang hinter Überschwemmung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (9. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder eins von mir und meinem heutigen Sonnenuntergang.

- EOS 550D -
[ F 5.6 - 1/160sec - ISO100 - 70mm ]​


----------



## Bääängel (9. Januar 2011)

Sieht toll aus, nur dein Name stört sehr stark


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte den Baum etwas weiter nach Links gerückt und dafür die Bank in die Bildmitte.
Aber sehr schöne Farben.


----------



## nuol (9. Januar 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Namen hab ich auch schon von meiner Freundin gehört...
Naja, wollte dem ganzen eben noch meine eigene Note mit dem Rahmen und dem Schriftzug geben.

Vom Motiv her gefällts mir eigentlich ganz gut, von daher ließ ich es so.
Dennoch Danke für eure Kommentare dazu


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## unterseebotski (10. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder nen Blumenbild... 

Ganz oldschoolmäßig: EOS 3000 N, Sigma 50 mm Makro und Fuji Reala 100 ASA-Film.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Januar 2011)

sehr cool. dein Profilbild gefällt mir aber nicht^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jarafi (10. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder ,

Die BLume finde ich total klasse .

Die Eisbilder sind auch sehr schön getroffen 

Da ihr alle ja sicher schon immer mal einen Distelfalter ganz nah sehen wolltet, hab ich hier was für euch .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Mal wieder nen Blumenbild


 
Tolles Bild. 

Mfg


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Januar 2011)

Thx!

@Jarafi: Warum ist der Distelfalter denn nicht weggeflogen? Und was hast Du btw. für ein Objektiv?


----------



## Jarafi (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mich angeschlichen , und ich hab eine Kompaktkamera Nikon Coolpix L19.

Objektiv hat das gute Stück ein 6.7-24.0 und 1:3.1-6.7


----------



## Taitan (11. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (11. Januar 2011)

die blume sieht ja mal geil aus. ist das ein löwenmäulchen oder wie die heisen?


----------



## unterseebotski (12. Januar 2011)

Schweig, Unwissender!
Das is ne Orchidee und zwar ne Phalaenopsis. die sind in den letzten Jahren sehr erschwinglich geworden und leicht zu pflegen...
Meine Liebste hat auch ein paar von denen...  

Ein Löwenmäuöchen sieht so aus:


----------



## RC Shad0w (12. Januar 2011)

vergebe mir oh herr, für meine unwissenheit


----------



## mrmouse (12. Januar 2011)

Beim Wandern

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2011)

@mrmouse:

Das zweite Bild ist genial.


----------



## unterseebotski (13. Januar 2011)

Ich find das letzte Eiskristallfoto gut. Ich will diesen WInter auch noch ein paar Eiskristallmakros machen - aber jetzt wenn ich Zeit habe ist ja Tauwetter. 

Das Foto ins Gegenlicht sieht irgendwie nach Plastiklinse mit Handy fotografiert aus... sorry.
Eine alte Faustregel ist ja bei Gegenlichtaufnahmen: Belichtung per Automatik messen, und dann bei gleicher Belichtungszeit eine Blende weiter aufmachen.
Also z.B. Automatik misst 1/250 s bei Blende F 4, dann gelingt das Foto besser mit 1/250 s bei Blende F 3,5.
Hast Du es so gemacht?


----------



## mrmouse (13. Januar 2011)

Servus unterseebotski,

danke für dein Statement.
Das einzige was ich in meiner Cam Einstelle, ist die ISO Empfindlichkeit und manchmal den Weißabgleich. Ist ja nur eine bisschen ältere Digicam von Casio. Der Rest wird mit Photoshop gemacht. 
Wenn du interesse hast, könnte ich das Original posten.

MfG Mouse


----------



## Jarafi (14. Januar 2011)

Hi 
Erstmal sorry, abe runter der Woche war es einfach nervig, Schule 
Aber jetzt kommt auch wieder was von mir 

@Mouse  Das Vorletzte Bild finde ich hammer, das sieht richtig aus wie ein Pelz 

Ich hab euch noch eingie Tieraufnahmen rausgesucht, hoffe sie gefallen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Januar 2011)

Warten auf den Frühling.........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> @mrmouse:
> 
> Das zweite Bild ist genial.




Word!!


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch mal wieder was neues. Ist aus einer Regentonne, bei der vergessen wurde das Wasser vor dem Frost rauszumachen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. Januar 2011)

Altenmarkt/Österreich

Skigebiet Zauchensee!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (20. Januar 2011)

lol, hab im ersten moment gedacht, dass du auch dort warst wo ich gerade war.
sarntal, skigebiet reinswald
hab nicht wirklich viele zeigbare fotos gemacht, da ich nur mein handy dabei hatte. aber ein kleines vid:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LTtmzSCaR4


----------



## -NTB- (26. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen

da dieser Thread wirklich spitze ist, möchte ich euch etwas zeigen

Von einen meiner besten freunde, der cousin macht wirklich klasse Tierphotos *top!!!*

die hp ist allerdings auf polnisch, da er in polen lebt...logisch, ist ja auch ein pole^^
Sebastian Oko?otowicz :: Fotografia Przyrodnicza


----------



## unterseebotski (26. Januar 2011)

Ja, macht wirklich tolle Tierfotos, der Cousin.

Eine englische Version der Website wär vielleicht nicht schlecht...


----------



## Deadhunter (26. Januar 2011)

jau sau geil!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2011)

So habe heute eine Foto-Tour hinter mir, ich wollte mal ein wenig  experimentieren. Ich habe in der Kamera Kontrast, Schärfe usw auf  Anschlag gestellt. Daher sind alle Bilder *Out of the Cam*  

Ich bin überrascht, es sind ein paar interessante Aufnahmen dabei. 

Was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. Januar 2011)

Wie jetz OOC? Aus der Kamera in JPG? Pfui bäh Aber grad das letzte hat einen gewissen Infrarotcharme


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2011)

für RAW bin ich viel viel zu faul ^^


----------



## Senfgurke (29. Januar 2011)

lol, zu faul für RAW  

du bist ja noch fauler, als ich


----------



## GW-Player (30. Januar 2011)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Wie jetz OOC? Aus der Kamera in JPG? Pfui bäh Aber grad das letzte hat einen gewissen Infrarotcharme


Infrarotcharme? o0


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Januar 2011)

Vorsicht Amateur Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3IIX (30. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder

Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden ob es beim zweiten ein bischen stört, dass das Bild ein bischen schief ist, aber ausgerichtet wäre der Baum im Vordergrund noch schiefer


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Januar 2011)

omg, ich hab im falschen thread gepostet, ich bin blöd -.-

dafür ein Bild vom Dezember




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (30. Januar 2011)

Servus zusammen.

So halbwegs mal 0/8/15 Bilder :/

Das letzte ist eigentlich keine Natur. Aber da ist ein Baum im Hintergrund 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (30. Januar 2011)

Wirklich starke Aufnahmen weider dabei hier .

Etwas Eis gefällig? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Februar 2011)

F3IIX schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> 
> Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden ob es beim zweiten ein bischen stört, dass das Bild ein bischen schief ist, aber ausgerichtet wäre der Baum im Vordergrund noch schiefer


Danke. Perspektivisch ist es korrekt.  Das Gelände steigt hier leicht an. Und die Bäume im Hintergrund wachsen auch in jede Richtung. Ist schon eine seltsame Gegend, das Satans, ähh, Saterland.

Edit: Da steht ein Pferd auf dem Flur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michelthemaster (9. Februar 2011)

So, hallo Fotografie-Freunde! Mich gibts auch noch 

Hier mal nacheinander noch ein paar (hoffentlich) sehenswerte Bilder die ich im Laufe der letzten Monate gemacht habe.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Wird wirklich Zeit für ne anständige Spiegelreflex!


----------



## michelthemaster (9. Februar 2011)

Weiter gehts


----------



## michelthemaster (9. Februar 2011)

So, hier dann erst mal der letzte (heutige) Post für mich 

Gute Nacht zusammen 

Gruß

Micha

PS:Irgenwie kommt es mir so vor als ob PCGH stark im Niveau gesunken ist, ich schreib schon garnix mehr sondern lese mir überall nur noch diese lustigen Beiträge durch, die auf Fanboykriege hinauslaufen ^^ Ich lese zwar noch Einiges, aber die Motivation hier was im Forum zu schreiben hält sich wirklich in Grenzen, dann lieber sowas wie den Bilderthread hier


----------



## Marauder (9. Februar 2011)

Oh, grade zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert. 

Hier noch was vom Schnee...


----------



## AlexDragonEye (9. Februar 2011)

hey,

hier mal meine ersten versuche mit der neuen Canon 500D von meiner Frau 

Gruß AlexDragonEye

[IMG=http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8674/047nk.th.jpg][/IMG]

http://imageshack.us


----------



## AlexDragonEye (9. Februar 2011)

sry doppelpost...:S


----------



## AlexDragonEye (9. Februar 2011)

hier nochmal zwei Bilder, wie gesagt die Camera ist neu und ich ein absoluter noob 


sind die Bidler zu groß !?


Gruß Alex


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. Februar 2011)

@AlexDragonEye: Ja die Bilder können ruhig kleiner sein.

Mal ne Frage, würdest du die Bilder bei dir zu Hause als Poster aufhängen? Würdest du Geld ausgeben, um nen Papierabzug zu machen?

Ich empfehl dir diverse Fotolehrgänge (Google, usw) und viieeel Übung, dann wird das besser


----------



## Jarafi (9. Februar 2011)

@FlyKilla Das erste find ich super 

Etwas heißes von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marauder (10. Februar 2011)

Hmm... also an Regentropfen auf einer Scheibe bei Nacht mit einer Straßenlaterne im Hintergrund scheiden sich die Geister...


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Februar 2011)

@Regentropfen am Fenster: Äh ja, ist eben nicht alles Kunst, was man so sieht...


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Februar 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> @FlyKilla Das erste find ich super


Danke.


----------



## Marauder (11. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> @Regentropfen am Fenster: Äh ja, ist eben nicht alles Kunst, was man so sieht...



Natürlich kann man auch viel falsch verstehen, grade in Foren, aber konstruktivere Kritik ist bei mir ehern herzlich willkommen, daher möchte ich den Kommentar als "getrolle" abhaken. (Komm mir ja vor wie im DSLR-Forum...) 

Aber...
Der Frühling schickt seine Boten, endlich...


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Februar 2011)

Marauder schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch viel falsch verstehen, grade in Foren, aber konstruktivere Kritik ist bei mir ehern herzlich willkommen, daher möchte ich den Kommentar als "getrolle" abhaken. (Komm mir ja vor wie im DSLR-Forum...)
> 
> Aber...
> Der Frühling schickt seine Boten, endlich...


Ich habe deinen Kommentar zu den Tropfen so verstanden, dass Du Dir selber nicht sicher bist, ob die Fotos was sind. 
Für gewöhnlich trolle ich nämlich nicht. 

Btw. deine Frühlingsboten gefallen mir.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2011)

Die Frühlingsrollen da sind schön! Bei uns gibets sowas noch nicht. Wird Zeit!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Februar 2011)

Marauder schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch viel falsch verstehen, grade in Foren, aber konstruktivere Kritik ist bei mir ehern herzlich willkommen, daher möchte ich den Kommentar als "getrolle" abhaken. (Komm mir ja vor wie im DSLR-Forum...)
> 
> Aber...
> Der Frühling schickt seine Boten, endlich...




bei den letzten beiden versuche ich krampfhaft eine Schärfeebene zu finden...
Die künstliche Vignettierung ist auch.. naja
beim zweiten hätte die Schärfeebene auf eine der Blüten weiter hinten gesetzt werden sollen.
beim ersten das gleiche. Der schärfepunkt liegt auf der Nase. auf dem Auge wäre er besser gewesen.

und bitte lasst die Bilder nicht so groß!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Marauder (11. Februar 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Kommentar zu den Tropfen so verstanden, dass Du Dir selber nicht sicher bist, ob die Fotos was sind.
> Für gewöhnlich trolle ich nämlich nicht.
> 
> Btw. deine Frühlingsboten gefallen mir.


 
Ja, bin ich ja auch nicht... 
Aber die Grundidee mit Tropfen auf Scheibe und Beleuchtung find ich richtig gut, nur die Umsetzung, ach, ich weiss auch nicht *seufz* usw. Deshalb hätte ich lieber Vorschläge oder Hintergrundwissen gebraucht, wie man sowas besser bewerkstelligen kann.
Ich find die Tropfen nicht grottig, aber, es fehlt etwas...

Fotografie ist halt auch leider wie Kunst: 

"Gefallen kommt von Geschmack" 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> bei den letzten beiden versuche ich krampfhaft eine Schärfeebene zu finden...
> Die künstliche Vignettierung ist auch.. naja
> beim zweiten hätte die Schärfeebene auf eine der Blüten weiter hinten gesetzt werden sollen.
> beim ersten das gleiche. Der schärfepunkt liegt auf der Nase. auf dem Auge wäre er besser gewesen.
> ...


 
Ja, ich hab diesesmal mit einer Vielzahl an Effekten und Veränderung an den Rohdaten "gespielt", auch mit einer Unschärfe... Ich kann leider grad nicht auf die RAWs zugreifen, wo die Fokusebene genau lag. 
Das mit dem Auge stimmt leider auch, das war aber nur ein Schnappschuß beim "vor die Nase halten und knipsen", deshalb hab ichs trotzdem genommen, weils mir hinter so gut gefiel... Schwächen beim Augen fokussieren habe ich allerdings wirklich oft noch 

Und sry, irgendwann wirken Fotos nicht mehr, wenn man Sie auf Biegen und brechen verkleinert... Kauf dir einen größeren Monitor. :p


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2011)

es geht nicht um die Größe meines Moni's - der löst höher auf als es deine Bilder tun! es gibt Leute die besitzen lediglich DSL-light. Wenigstens bindet ihr nicht jedes Bild ein. So kann ich mich noch vor der Grütze der blutigen Anfänger bewahren.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## khepp242 (14. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder was von mir und kein Schnee in NRW...


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Februar 2011)

Der Frühling naht, ich habe ihn gesehen.
Hier das Beweisfoto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> @FlyKilla Das erste find ich super
> 
> Etwas heißes von mir


Die Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut :>


----------



## vodun (18. Februar 2011)

So ich hab hier mal ein sw für euch


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2011)

schön  @ vodun


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (19. Februar 2011)

FlyKilla, warum eigentlich immer Blende 8? 
Die meisten Bilder sind wegen der längeren Belichtungszeit ein wenig verwackelt oder überbelichtet, ansonsten ganz nett anzusehen.


----------



## nuol (20. Februar 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt sind die Bilder nicht wirklich schön.
Sieht leider wieder nach schlechter "Schnappschusssammlung" aus.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Februar 2011)

khepp242 schrieb:


> FlyKilla, warum eigentlich immer Blende 8?
> Die meisten Bilder sind wegen der längeren Belichtungszeit ein wenig verwackelt oder überbelichtet, ansonsten ganz nett anzusehen.





nuol schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sind die Bilder nicht wirklich schön.
> Sieht leider wieder nach schlechter "Schnappschusssammlung" aus.


Tja, Restalkohol fördert nicht unbedingt die Konzentration. Sorry


----------



## nuol (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FlyKilla schrieb:


> Tja, Restalkohol fördert nicht unbedingt die Konzentration. Sorry


...und Unterstellungen gepaart mit Beleidigungen nicht zum Ton des Forums.
Kritik sollte man schon annehmen können, wenn man hier solche Bilder hineinstellt.

PS: Noch ein Bild von mir.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Februar 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nanana, jetzt schießt Du ein wenig über das Ziel hinaus. Ich hatte lediglich anmerken wollen, das ich aufgrund von übermäßigen Alkoholkonsums nicht auf die Einstellungen geachtet habe. Und eine unruhige Hand hatte. Damit wir beide uns wieder lieb haben: Sorry,tut mir leid. Es war alles mein Fehler.


----------



## nuol (21. Februar 2011)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Nanana, jetzt schießt Du ein wenig über das Ziel hinaus. Ich hatte lediglich anmerken wollen, das ich aufgrund von übermäßigen Alkoholkonsums nicht auf die Einstellungen geachtet habe. Und eine unruhige Hand hatte. Damit wir beide uns wieder lieb haben: Sorry,tut mir leid. Es war alles mein Fehler.


Achso,
na dann hab ich das wohl auch falsch verstanden.
Ich dachte die Aussage bezog sich auf mich.
PS, Angebot angenommen


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Februar 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> PS, Angebot angenommen


Dann ist ja alles wieder schick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Februar 2011)

Ich war auch mal wieder auf Tour zum Glück 

Hab etwas Eisiges für euch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x1nghui (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (25. Februar 2011)

Hab mal mit n bissel mit meiner neuen Cam rumgespielt, und das ist das Ergebnis...


----------



## Taitan (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Heute war ich auf einer Orchideenausstellung des Botanischen Instituts meiner Uni. 
Klasse Blüten!


----------



## tanaone1234 (3. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (3. März 2011)

bis auf Nr.4 

ich kann mit so "schiefen" Perspektiven nichts anfangen


----------



## Jarafi (3. März 2011)

Das zweite gefällt mir am besten 

Ich war heute auch endlich mal draußen, das großeinfügen muss ich noch üben sry 
Hoffe gefällt trotzdem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jjxxs (6. März 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das zweite gefällt mir am besten
> 
> Ich war heute auch endlich mal draußen, das großeinfügen muss ich noch üben sry
> Hoffe gefällt trotzdem
> ...


 
bild ist gut geworden.. gefällt :]


----------



## ph1driver (6. März 2011)

Der erste versuch mit meiner neuen Powershot SX130 IS. Was haltet ihr von der Qualität? Bild ist "Out of Cam", wurde nur fürs Forum verkleinert.

Im Anhang volle Größe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (6. März 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich zu deinem Bild keine sonderliche Meinung,
deshalb werde ich mal ein weiteres von mir preisgeben.

EOS550D
[F4 - 1/1600sec - ISO100 - 70mm]


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2011)

Find ich schön. Nur die Menschen darauf stören mich persönlich ein bissel. Dadruch geht ein wenig die Tristesse über die Wupper. Aber eigentlich gut!


----------



## khepp242 (6. März 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> EOS550D
> [F4 - 1/1600sec - ISO100 - 70mm]


Sag mal wo wohnst Du denn?! Da laufen die Leute über's Wasser...  

Der feine Herr hier hat leider seinen Kopf im falschen Moment abgewendet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[1000D, 200mm, F4, 1/125 Sek., ISO 400]


----------



## Eyezz_Only (6. März 2011)

XD...vielleicht hast du ja das gleiche Vögelchen wie ich auf der vorigen Seite geknipst^^ 

Der hat das auch gemacht hihi


----------



## nuol (6. März 2011)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Sag mal wo wohnst Du denn?! Da laufen die Leute über's Wasser...



...weder in Betlehem noch in Jerusalem


----------



## GW-Player (7. März 2011)

Ein schöner Sonntag geht zu Ende... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (8. März 2011)

Da stell ich auch mal ein paar rein.
Sind alle geschossen auf einer Canon Ixus 500(?), ausser das mit dem See (Canon EOS 400D). Nachbearbeitet wurde keines, allerdings wurden bei der Ixus die Farben sehr extrem eingestellt. Ich konnte das dummerweise nicht mehr ändern, da der Screen völlig zersplittert war (die Cam hat aber noch funktioniert ).

Wanderung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ums Haus I



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ums Haus II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Thur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ums Haus III



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ums Haus IV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ums Haus V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Klausr (8. März 2011)

Heute Morgen am Gaberl/Strm. Blickrichtung Ungarn über Graz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. März 2011)

Klausr schrieb:


> Heute Morgen am Gaberl/Strm. Blickrichtung Ungarn über Graz


 
das erste gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## nuol (8. März 2011)

bei Bild4 stört mich der Linsenlichtreflex. Ansonsten gefällt mir auch das Erste am Besten


----------



## Klausr (9. März 2011)

So war wieder mit den Kids am Weg und wie schon im Di-Thread nun auch hier ein paar Pics davon ^^
Wie immer Kritik wird gerne angenommen und umgesetzt


----------



## UnnerveD (10. März 2011)

Neulich bei uns im Stadtpark


----------



## nuol (10. März 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Neulich bei uns im Stadtpark


 
Qualitativ minderwertig.
Wie siehts da mit den EXIFs aus?


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Neulich bei uns im Stadtpark




Klasse Kroko!  

Ich nehm ma an, die Scheibe war im Weg!


----------



## Jarafi (10. März 2011)

Nettes Krokodil 

Ich hab noch etwas eisiges

Einmal die Sonne im Nebel und einemal ein Wolkenmeer.


----------



## Dr.Speed (11. März 2011)

Wollte mich nach langer Abstinenz auch mal wieder melden. Ich vermute, dass meine Bilder heute nicht die Besten in diesem Thread sind, aber das sie für jemanden, der fast ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr fotografieren konnte, nicht schlecht sind.
Trotzdem viel Spaß beim anschauen.
Alles Gute
Dr.Speed


----------



## UnnerveD (11. März 2011)

Das war nen Schnappschuss im Leipziger Zoo mit meiner Digicam - da ist nicht viel mehr zu erwarten


----------



## joker105 (12. März 2011)

Hallo Fotografen,
bin ja noch recht neu hier,habe den thread gerade erst entdeckt und find's klasse das es den gibt.
Natur ist jetzt nicht ganz so mein Spezialgebiet, stehe mehr auf Gebäude, aber ein paar Fotos zu diesem Thema
habe ich auch. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Ecle (12. März 2011)

Nun sind die großen Krokusse auch offen.


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2011)

heutige knipsertour



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. März 2011)

joker105 schrieb:


> Hallo Fotografen,
> bin ja noch recht neu hier,habe den thread gerade erst entdeckt und find's klasse das es den gibt.
> Natur ist jetzt nicht ganz so mein Spezialgebiet, stehe mehr auf Gebäude, aber ein paar Fotos zu diesem Thema
> habe ich auch. Viel Spaß damit


 
Schöne Bilder. Ich habe mir erlaubt Nummer 2, 4 und 5 abzuspeichern. Nummer 4 ziert nun meinen Desktop.


----------



## Lorin (14. März 2011)

Ein Naturfotographie-Thread? Da bin ich doch gleich mal mit meinen Aufnahmen aus dem letzten Sommer dabei.

Aufgenommen mit: Canon EOS 20D mit Sigma 18-200mm F3,5-6,3 DC

Bilder sind für's Internet nur in geringer Auflösung.

Gruß Lorin


----------



## MetallSimon (19. März 2011)

Ist ja so ruhig hier  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik erwünscht


----------



## ph1driver (19. März 2011)

Gerade aus dem Fenster Fotografiert. Bild ist ooC. 12X Optisch + 4X Digital.
F/5.6
1/250 sek.
ISO 80



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (20. März 2011)

Alle meine Fotos: Flickr: _Larsii's Photostream 
Einfach mal durchblättern, sind Sonnenuntergänge, Porträts, Makros und vieles mehr dabei.


----------



## .Mac (20. März 2011)

War gestern mal in den Harburger Wäldern, toller Tag! 

Exifs wie immer auf Flickr.
In the woods | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Jarafi (20. März 2011)

Das Moos sieht sehr gut aus .

Da muss ich gleich Moos nachschieben.


----------



## Dr.Speed (20. März 2011)

Ich war heute mal wieder im Wald. Dabei habe ich zwei, wie ich finde recht ansehnliche Bilder machen können. Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Alles Gute
Dr.Speed


----------



## khepp242 (21. März 2011)

Endlich wieder Internet! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1000D + 70-200 4L
Beide aus Hochformat in 3:2 gecroppt


----------



## FlyKilla (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. März 2011)

@khepp242 Der Vogel ist ja niedlich.

Die Bilder sind übrigens alle mit meinem Handy gemacht
Die 3 von der Landschaft sind mit Photomatix bearbeitet worden.


----------



## Schmicki (27. März 2011)

Hallo, ich war heute an der Neyetalsperre spazieren. Da ist mir der kleine Kerl vor die Linse gekommen.


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2011)

Schöner Falter!


----------



## Poempel (27. März 2011)

ich bin jetz nich so der ambitionierte fotograf, aber ich probiere gerne mit kameras rum. das is im herbst dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. März 2011)

@Poempel: Beim 2. muss es ja auch ziemlich windstill gewesen sein, wenn die Bäume in 60s so wenig bewegt wurden Probier solche Langzeitbelichtungen mal mit Gebäuden o.Ä. im Vordergrund


----------



## Poempel (27. März 2011)

werde ich bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren...


----------



## pixelflair (30. März 2011)

War heute mal unterwegs mit neuem 70-200


----------



## Tecqu (31. März 2011)

Ein paar Ergebnisse aus der letzten Fototour druch den Garten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (1. April 2011)

Man merkt das endlich die ersten Blümchen kommen .

Heute Abend gibt es auch mehr von mir


----------



## nuol (1. April 2011)

NEEEIN, keine Blumen...Warum müssen hier alle Kerle Blumen photographieren?....arrrrghhh


----------



## pixelflair (1. April 2011)

leider wollte er wieder weg als ich näher kam 

daher nen crop..


----------



## Jarafi (1. April 2011)

Sooo eine kleine Frühjahrspinne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (1. April 2011)

gerade zufällig an meiner hauswand entdeckt. leider ist es nicht richtig scharf geworden, weil ich in einem akrobatischen ackte licht machen musste und gleichzeitig fotografiert hab. in schräglage natürlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (2. April 2011)

Hmmm lecker Pilz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (2. April 2011)

Ich bin auch mal dran  Meine ersten Natur Schüsse. Ich nehme gerne Kritik und Verbesserungen an
Hab noch ein bisschen mehr, sind zwar gerade nicht die besten dabei aber trotzdem


----------



## Klausr (2. April 2011)

Heute Blick kurz nach dem Alten Almhaus Blick über den Kamm zum Brandkogel richtung Schöckel bei Graz


----------



## Taitan (3. April 2011)

Ein paar Pics aus dem Frühlingsgarten:

Beim ersten hab ich leider vergessen stärker abzublenden, daher wirds zum Rand hin etwas matschig.


----------



## Dr.Speed (3. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!
Bei diesem Wetter muss man ja raus gehen und fotografieren, wenn es nur irgendwie geht.

Preisfrage: Was ist das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich fangen die Bäume wieder das blühen an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal. Ein perfekter Knospenknaller!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch etwas Gegenlichtfotografie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder.

Alles Gute
Dr.Speed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (3. April 2011)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Preisfrage: Was ist das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Baumharz?


----------



## Jarafi (3. April 2011)

Kirschbaumharz  oder?


----------



## Dr.Speed (4. April 2011)

@GPhenom: Richtig

@Jarafi: Noch richtiger, wenn so was geht.  (Woher weißt du sowas? Gibs zu du hast mich gestalkt! )

Wenn ich nicht wüsst, dass der Untergrund Baumrinde ist, dann bekomme ich immer den Eindruck, das es irgendein Mineral auf erstarrter Lava ist.


----------



## Jarafi (4. April 2011)

Jap hab überall Kamera 

Nein,ich bin viel draußen und kenn ziemlich alles was kreucht und fleucht 

Später gibts auch neue von mir


----------



## Senfgurke (6. April 2011)

Ich brauch unbedingt ein Makro Objektiv...
Wenn das Geld nur nich immer so knapp wäre


----------



## RC Shad0w (6. April 2011)

hier, heute hab ich mal nen schönen sonnenuntergang bekommen 

mit 200mm objektiv


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joker105 (7. April 2011)

hab auch noch was gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vom Urlaub in Österreich 2008, Bergseespiegelung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@RCShadOw
schöner Sonnenuntergang


----------



## blaidd (8. April 2011)

Ich häng mal ein paar von meinen Fotos aus Südafrika dazu... 

Kamera: Olympus mju Tough 8000

Nächstes Mal nehm ich auf jeden Fall eine Spiegelreflex mit, hab mich jeden Tag ein dutzend Mal geärgert...
Naja, aber die kleine Tough hat schon auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung, die hat einiges abgekriegt inklusive einer Leopardentatze... Die Spiegelreflex hätte es wahrscheinlich mehrfach zerbröselt.


----------



## blaidd (8. April 2011)

Noch ein paar aus Südafrika und ein paar aus Sardinien...


----------



## Jarafi (8. April 2011)

Deine Afrikabilder sind echt genial  geworden , das ist ja ein Paradis für Fotografen.

Meine sind aus heimischen gefilden


----------



## RC Shad0w (8. April 2011)

hier was aus der gartenlandschaft


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (10. April 2011)

Besuch in nem kleinen Zoo in Braunschweig..

mehr Bilder findet ihr davon hier: PixelFlair - Photography | Facebook




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (10. April 2011)

Ich hab auch noch ein "kleines" Panoramabild im 64:9 Format  Ich denk damit sollten selbst Multimonitoruser genug Breite haben 

Falls jemand eine bessere Quali will, bitte melden, das Orginal ist knapp 300MB groß  Glaub das sollte reichen


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. April 2011)

blaidd schrieb:


> Die Spiegelreflex hätte es wahrscheinlich mehrfach zerbröselt.


Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, selbst die Einsteigermodelle halten doch mehr aus als man denkt. Wurde hier YouTube - Kanal von DigitalRevCom mal mit viel Witz und getestet.


----------



## Skysnake (10. April 2011)

Die Bilder von Blaid und Jokers Baum sind btw. richtig gut!

Hier hab ich noch ein "kleines" Panorama, diesmal von der anderen Flussseite 

Ist leider von den Farben nicht sooo gut geworden. Da stören wohl einfach die Bäume mit dem vielen Grün und das Gegenlicht.... Falls jemand einen Tipp hat, wie ich diesen Graustich unterbinden kann immer her damit. Streulichtblende hab ich verwendet.


----------



## Jackhammer (10. April 2011)

Die so genannte "Geli" ist genau dafür gedacht

Hier mal was aus bzw. um den Teich im Garten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Skysnake (10. April 2011)

Das zweite Bild ist mal richtig geil 

Naja, die "Geli" hab ich ja verwendet... Sonst noch was? 
Per Tonwertkorrektur lässt sich mit der Bildbearbeitung teilweise alles korrigieren, aber eben nicht bei allen Bildern leider.


----------



## Taitan (11. April 2011)

Ich glaub das ist feiner Sprühnebel (vom Rheinfall), was dich stört. Im beschränkten Maße hätte ein Polfilter geholfen. Aber ich glaub, das ist in Deinem Fall wirklich was für die EBV.


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Halt als RAW knipsen, mit Polfilter, Gegenlichtblende. Und dann am PC rausholen was geht^^


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2011)

Naja, hab ich alles gemacht, außer halt den Polfilter genommen. Mit Gegenlicht ist das halt echt nicht so einfach. Viel Licht ist gut, aber ZU viel Licht ist auch wieder Scheise 

Muss aber sagen, der Unterschied zwischen RAW+Autrotonwertkorrektur und JPEG+Autotonwertkorrektur ist wirklich SEHR gering gewesen.

Hier mal noch ein paar gute Fotos  Meinung dazu gern gesehen


----------



## Senfgurke (13. April 2011)

Gerade eben fotografiert.
Mein Objektiv hat leider nen Knacks, bis der Fokus gefunden ist, dauert es ewig und es quietscht, als müsse es mal geölt werden


----------



## khepp242 (13. April 2011)

Also meinen Objektiven geht's gut?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (13. April 2011)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, selbst die Einsteigermodelle halten doch mehr aus als man denkt. Wurde hier YouTube - Kanal von DigitalRevCom mal mit viel Witz und getestet.


 
Nicht schlecht  Was vergleichbares wird für die nächste Reise mit eingepackt!


----------



## pixelflair (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal wieder ein wenig das Niveau heben hier...sind ja teils echt stinkelangweilige bilder mitlerweile hier 

@skynake  klasse machts nich die masse


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. April 2011)

Mit heimischen Federvieh kann ich auch dienen. Letztes Wochenende an einem Kölner Teich. Eigentlich hatte ich erhofft, wesentlich kleinere Tierchen abzulichten. Die hatten sich aber gut versteckt. 

Nikon D90
Tamron 90mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. April 2011)

Mal etwas aus dem Allgäu. D700 mit DX-Optik 10-20 mm @ 10mm - gibt spannende Vignetierungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NTB- (14. April 2011)

geiles bild Thilo!!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. April 2011)

@ Thilo

Wo hast du das Bild gemacht, ich welcher Ecke vom Allgäu?


----------



## -NTB- (14. April 2011)

mal nen lustiges bild, aus nem lied...


----------



## Skysnake (15. April 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> @skynake  klasse machts nich die masse



Also ich finde 1, 2 (ja trotz dem minimini-Verwackler von 1-2 Pixeln) 6 (solange man nicht zu nah ran geht und die Unschärfe sieht, halt einfach vom Motiv her), und 9-17 sehr cool, vielleicht bin ich einfach zu Anspruchslos 

14,15,16 müssen nicht gefallen, 14 sieht man oft, 16 ist halt Geschmackssache, zumal der Vordergrund richtig Dunkel sein sollte, damit nur ein Relief da ist, sieht dann sicherlich netter aus, hat aber was mit dem Spiel mit dem Schatten, wie ich finde. Naja und an der Kirche finde ich halt den fast schon Gelb/Weißen Stein halt cool in Verbindung mit dem Stahlblauen Himmel, zumal eben nichts dran gemacht wurde, wie an allen Bildern!

Grad den landenden Storch finde ich trotz knapp daneben liegender Tiefenschärfe (empfinde ich da überhaupt nicht also so schlimm, da ich finde dass das der Landung Dynamik gibt). Schade ist halt wie beim Elch, das beide Tiere einem den Rücken zudrehen, beim Storch finde ich das aber nicht mal so Schlimm, da man so eben nicht vom Kopf etc. abgelenkt ist, und eben nur das Kunstwerk an Gefieder sieht, das die Natur geschaffen hat. Vor allem die extreme Spreizung finde ich halt beeindruckend. Genau wie beim Bild mit dem Vogel im Flug über dem Bodensee. So etwas empfinde ich als ästhetisch. Naja das Boot ist Gemschackssache,  ich mag halt die Hitzeflieren, die das Schiff verzerren. Temperatur/Dichteabhängiger Brechungsindex bei der Arbeit (gut vielleicht muss man da Physiker für sein um das einfach toll zu finden) wobei der Tag ruhig klarer hätte sein können 

Das S/W mit dem Abbruchhaus in der Übersicht empfinde ich aber als gelungen, wie die Leute dran gedankenlos vorbei laufen teilweise hingaffen, wie das Leben von Menschen zerstört wurde, und eben die verborgenen Dinge (Kloschüssel etc.) die man sonst NIE sieht nach außen Gekehrt werden. Das hat irgendwie etwas Surreales. Wobei real der Effekt mit den historischen Gebäuden im Rücken und im weiteren Blickfeld noch verstörender war. 

PS: kannst mir ruhig ne PM schicken, warum es dir nicht gefällt, über jede Form der konstruktiven Kritik bin ich höchst erfreut! Lange hab ich die DSLR noch nicht und eben noch am Ausprobieren und Üben.

Und damits nicht total OT ist, hier noch ein Bild von der Mainau:

EDIT: Boah der Elefant ist mal SÜß


----------



## khepp242 (15. April 2011)

Die beiden hier sind mir gestern über den weggelaufen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philippus007 (15. April 2011)

http://www.abload.de/thumb/dscf0650lyxu.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera : Fuji Finiepix S2000HD
Blendenzahl : F/4.4
Belichtungszeit: 1/70 Sek
Empfindlichkeit : ISO-100
Brennweite : 14mm
Maximale Blende : 3,6
Messmodus : Mehrfeld
Blitz : Ohne Blitz

Hab keine grad tolle Kamera. Würde mich über eine Bewertung freuen


----------



## Skysnake (15. April 2011)

Sieht echt schick aus, aber bind es doch direkt hier im Forum ein, machts einfacher.

Aber wie nah bist du denn bitte bei ner 14mm Brennweite ran gegangen?


----------



## Philippus007 (16. April 2011)

Öhhm ich muss sagen so genau Werte kenn ich da gar nicht. also war ca 1-2 cm entfernt habe Super Makro eingestellt. 

beim nächsten mal wirds ins forum eingebunden ;D


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

Klasse Bild @ PCGH_Thilo!  Wirklich toll!


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

Krass das die da sitzen geblieben ist. Glück muss man haben


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. April 2011)

ist mir die tage im park zwischen den beinen durchgehüpft


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

Schön!  Besonders das Erste gefällt mir!


----------



## joker105 (17. April 2011)

Hab am Freitag mal ein paar Blumen fotografiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (17. April 2011)

Heute mal beim Spaziergang ein paar Tiere vor die Linse bekommen


----------



## Skysnake (17. April 2011)

Wau Titan  die sind mal richtig geil!


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. April 2011)

So mal wieder einige von mir.
Mit dem 4. bin ich wegen dem etwas starken Flare nicht ganz glücklich, und bei der 5 hätte ich gerne eine lichtstärkere Linse gehabt damit der Hintergrund richtig unscharf wird. f/5,6 ist da nicht so der Hit, ließ sich da ber nicht ändern.

Kritik wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. April 2011)

Welcher Baum das wohl ist ?
Leider hab ich kein Bild von der 15 Meter Buche vom Wegrand gemacht, die war massiv


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2011)

Auch wenn's kein Bild ist, möchte ich es euch dennoch mal zeigen.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/22439234

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. April 2011)

Sehr sehr schönes Video


----------



## Senfgurke (17. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Auch wenn's kein Bild ist, möchte ich es euch dennoch mal zeigen.


----------



## RC Shad0w (17. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Auch wenn's kein Bild ist, möchte ich es euch dennoch mal zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
erklärt mir mal einer, wie das video gemacht wurde? weil bei sonnenlicht die sterne filmen geht ja nicht. und selbst bei nacht bekomm ich doch mit einer cam solche bilder nicht hin


----------



## Senfgurke (17. April 2011)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> erklärt mir mal einer, wie das video gemacht wurde? weil bei sonnenlicht die sterne filmen geht ja nicht. und selbst bei nacht bekomm ich doch mit einer cam solche bilder nicht hin


 
sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber da die website ja auch "photographie" heißt, nehm ich mal an, dass das nicht mit einer Videokamera gemacht wurde, sondern eben als Fotos, die dann zusammengefügt werden.
und die fotos wurden eben mit einer sehr sehr langen belichtungszeit gemacht und auf einem stativ, dass sich mit der erdrotation dreht, damit die sterne keine streifen sind.


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Das sind tausende Bilder, und dann als sehr schnelle Diashow

Habs vor paar Wochen schonmal entdeckt, und was total fasziniert


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2011)

interessant. das Video ist seit dem 15th April online 
ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es mehrere tausend Einzelbilder sind, die zu einem Video zusammengefügt wurden.
wird ab 0:35 "dem Sandsturm" recht deutlich.


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Haha, stimmt. Ich meinte das hier: The Aurora on Vimeo

_Terje Sorgjerd ist ein Fotograf aus Norwegen und er hat eine Woche damit  verbracht die Nordlichter in den norwegischen Nationalparks von  Kirkenes und Pas und an der russischen Grenze aufzunehmen. *22'000 Bilder  wurden zu diesem erstaunlichen Video zusammengestellt.* Untermalt wird  der Film von der Musik aus Gladiator._


----------



## Skysnake (17. April 2011)

Jup, sind halt Einzelbilder zusammengefügt, wobei da wohl mit ner Bildbearbeitung gearbeitet wurde. Damit man die Sterne so sehen kann brauch man eine automatische Nachführung und lange Belichtungszeiten. Dann passt das aber mit der Landschaft nicht mehr zusammen, da sich diese eben nicht bewegen. 

Zudem glaube ich nicht, das man bei diesen Lichtverhältnissen derart gute Bilder bekommt von den Sternen, und vor allem da sieht man sogar Nebel etc!!!! da ist so nicht sichtbar. Das wird wohl Bildmaterial aus großen! Teleskopen sein, welches als Hintergrund rein geschnitten wurde. Also nur der Himmel. Alles andere sieht realistisch aus, der Himmel ist aber definitiv bearbeitet.


----------



## Philippus007 (17. April 2011)

So dann ich auch nochmal, Die Fotos sind zwar schon was älter , aber wollte sie trotzdem mal hochladen


----------



## Jarafi (17. April 2011)

Hi leute ,

Hier eines meiner ersten Werke mit meiner neuen Olympus E450 

Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Wäre da nicht eine Canon 1000D besser gewesen? Oder eine kleine Nikon?
Die Testberichte der E450 sind jetzt nicht so rosig.


----------



## Jarafi (17. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht eine Canon 1000D besser gewesen? Oder eine kleine Nikon?
> Die Testberichte der E450 sind jetzt nicht so rosig.


 
Naja ich hab fünf Jahre nur mit Kompakten fotografiert, und Canon wa rnoch nie mein Fall und die Nikons zu teuer, das Foto macht der Fotograf nicht die Kamera is ja der Reiz dran . mit der Dödelcam nette Bilder zu machen 
Wollte nur eine bei der ich alles selber einstellen kann.

Konnte bis jetzt auch nichts negatives feststellen nach 1600 Aufnahmen  und die meisten Tests sagen nur positives.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. April 2011)

Heute durfte ich mir mein neues Sigma 70-200 1:2.8 II APO EX DG Macro bei meinem Fotodealer abholen.  

Bin natürlich sofort zum Friedhof gefahren, um es auszuprobieren. 

Die Amsel und der Entenkopf sind 100% crop. Der Karpfen tauchte plötzlich vor mir im Teich auf. So schnell hatte ich leider keinen Pol-Filter parat.

LG


----------



## Taitan (19. April 2011)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Vögeln 
Leider sind die Vögel etwas "ausgebrannt", da ich den Fehler der Matrixmessung begangen habe....Mist


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. April 2011)

@ Taitan : Sehe ich da CAs :O 

Gestern geschossen, aus dem Auto raus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (19. April 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Gestern geschossen, aus dem Auto raus :


Leider finde ich die Blumen von hinten eher uninteressant.


----------



## pixelflair (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (19. April 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Taitan : Sehe ich da CAs :O ]


 
Jop, die sind teils sogar recht heftig, da bei einem 120 Euro Tele wohl Kompromisse in der Linsenrechnung gemacht werden (müssen). Trotzdem war ich aufgrund der ersten Versuche so nen Vogel im Flug zu knipsen echt angenehm über Schärfe und AF überrascht.


----------



## Skysnake (19. April 2011)

Der "kleine" Piepmatz ist mir heute vor die Linse gekommen 

PS: CA was? Ugly:


----------



## khepp242 (19. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> PS: CA was? Ugly:


Ne, unscharf. 

Hier mal "der Blick"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (19. April 2011)

Der "Alte"


----------



## tanaone1234 (21. April 2011)

@ Taitan 

deine Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. April 2011)

was so alles an der wand bei mir hängt. da ärgert es mich das ich keine anderen objektive hab als das standart 55mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2011)

Hier noch 2 Bilder von meinem Zoo Besuch neulich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hab gesehen, dass das Bild vom Adler recht viele Fragmente hatte, hab auf 100kb statt auf 90% gestellt gehabt, daher hier nochmal in etwas größer


----------



## Jarafi (21. April 2011)

Morgen ,

Hab einige meiner kleinen Drachen abgelichtet


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

@Thilo
Hast du dieses Bild auch noch in Originalgröße? Würde sich geil als Desktop Hintergrund machen


----------



## Jarafi (21. April 2011)

Soooo,

Hier noch einige Hundporträts vom Hund einer Freundin .


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Schönes Tier 
Ich muss mir auch mal eine Kamera zulegen


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2011)

Hier ein schickes Bild 

EDIT: Ich hab grad einen Pixelfehler gefunden 

Ist auf mehreren Bildern drauf, aber wies aussieht nur bei hohen Iso Werten, hier ISO 3200.  Ist das normal oder ist der Sensor am Arsch?  Hab die Kamera erst vor 2 Monaten gebraucht gekauft....


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (22. April 2011)

Auch mal wieder was von meiner Seite. Zwar noch etwas winterlich, aber der Frühling hat ja erst angefangen.

AV


----------



## pixelflair (22. April 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Soooo,
> 
> Hier noch einige Hundporträts vom Hund einer Freundin .



Ich suche etwas die Schärfe... Und wenn da eine is dann am falschen Punkt.. :$ das kann die kleine Oly aber besser...




Skysnake schrieb:


> Hier ein schickes Bild
> 
> EDIT: Ich hab grad einen Pixelfehler gefunden
> 
> Ist auf mehreren Bildern drauf, aber wies aussieht nur bei hohen Iso Werten, hier ISO 3200.  Ist das normal oder ist der Sensor am Arsch?  Hab die Kamera erst vor 2 Monaten gebraucht gekauft....


 
völlig normal  keine Angst


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

Puh DANKE pixelflair 

Da fällt mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen 

Ist halt komisch, das es auch 10-20 Bildern immer die gleich 1-3 Pixel sind, die solche roten Punkte machen 

Aber wenns normal ist, dann passt es ja


----------



## pixelflair (22. April 2011)

bei high-iso und langzeit belichtungen sieht man das ja meist nur  nur wenn du es bei iso100/200 schon hast und mehr als 2-3 dann würde ich mir sorgen machen..


so hier nun noch ein paar Bilder von mir heute aus dem Botanischen Garten

Aufgenommen mit dem 18-105mm VR Nikkor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (22. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Puh DANKE pixelflair
> 
> Da fällt mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen
> 
> ...



Eigentlich NICHT normal.
Meine erste D80 hatte auch so nen Macken.
Etwa in der Bildmitte gabs, egal welche ISOs, einen kleinen blauen Punkt.
Hab sie dann umgetauscht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (22. April 2011)

haste aber glück gehabt im dslr forum stehts auch dass jede cam das hat  ma mehr mal weniger ausgeprägt und bei high iso bzw. langzeitbelichtungen kommt das auch raus. Wie gesagt bei Low-Iso dürfte es nich sein.. 
hm 

hab grad keine Bilder mehr parat


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

Naja, ist nur bei den echten High-Iso. Also bei 400 oder 600 ist da nie was drauf. Zum Glück 

Wenn wir es eh schon von Bildern haben, auf denen etwas hässlich auffällt, mal hier ein passendes Bild dazu


----------



## pixelflair (23. April 2011)

Bin zwar am handy..aber welche stelle meinste?


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

Naja, siehste nicht dieses RIESEN große hässliche Vieh so ziemlich mittig im Bild 

Also einen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnt der Vogel auf jeden Fall NICHT!! 

War voll geschockt als ich das Vieh auf den Bildern gesehen hab. So aus normaler Distanz sahs nicht überhaupt nicht so schlimm aus 

btw hier noch eins in der Wiese


----------



## Jarafi (23. April 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Ich suche etwas die Schärfe... Und wenn da eine is dann am falschen Punkt.. :$ das kann die kleine Oly aber besser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heißt am falschen Punkt, wenn die Nase scharf war, war das beabsichtigt .
Außerdem was soll der letzte Satz heißen, leicht unverschämmt


----------



## nuol (23. April 2011)

EOS550D
[F/4 - 1/30sec - ISO200 - 18mm]

Danach mit einigen Filtern im Photoshop "etwas" farblicher gestaltet.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. April 2011)

Zu mehr hatte ich leider keine zeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin über Ostern im Kloster. Mal gucken was geht.


----------



## pixelflair (23. April 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Was heißt am falschen Punkt, wenn die Nase scharf war, war das beabsichtigt .
> Außerdem was soll der letzte Satz heißen, leicht unverschämmt


 
ich hatte auch mal ne kleine oly  daher weiß ich dass die Cam das bessre kann. Außerdem legt man den Schärfepunkt bei nem hund NIE auf die Nase....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. April 2011)

@ Jafari 

Pixelflair hat schon Recht, wenn er es auch immer ein wenig arrogant ausdrückt. 

Nimm aber trotzdem die Kritik zu Herzen und lerne daraus  


Ich vermisse auch die Schärfe, sieht son bisschen wie verwackelt aus. Evtl auch ne kleinere Blende nehmen um die Schärfeebene zu vergrößern. 

Ansonsten super Bilder und schöner Hund


----------



## Jarafi (24. April 2011)

Jarafi mit J ,

Ja ich hab auch nichts gegen Kritik und Anregungen nur dieses arrogante kann ich absolut nicht haben, meins auch nicht böse.

Nur ein normaler Ton wie du das gesagt hast ist viel angenehmer, sonst ha tman das gefühl man bekommt eine reingedrückt.


----------



## nyso (24. April 2011)

Dann jetzt mal freundlich Fokus bitte auf die Augen, und eine größere Blende, schon sind die Bilder nochmal drastisch besser Von der Stimmung und Farbgebung gefallen sie mir sehr gut, nur den Fokus hast du eben leicht verhauen^^


----------



## Jarafi (24. April 2011)

Genau so, ich werde das später mit der Blende gleich mal testen.


----------



## khepp242 (24. April 2011)

Ihr bei Oly habt doch den 2x Cropfaktor, nicht wahr? Also 84mm Brennweite bei 1/20sek im dritten Bild ist dann teilweise schon kritisch, außerdem bewegt sich der Hund ja auch -> Bewegungsunschärfe.
Ansonsten kannst Du mal mit einem Stofftier mit der Blende, usw. experimentieren.


----------



## ph1driver (24. April 2011)

Mal was von mir.


----------



## nuol (24. April 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Mal was von mir.


Ganz ehrlich, wir müssen doch nicht jedes x-beliebige Bild hier reinstellen.
Die gehören nun ganz eindeutig in die Kategorie: Schnappschuss
(Abgeschnittene Blüten? [Bild3] Das hat die Blume nun echt nicht verdient)


----------



## ph1driver (24. April 2011)

Entschuldigung Herr Profi, das ich mit meiner Kompaktkamera diesen Thread verseucht habe.

War bis jetzt der Meinung, das hier jeder seine eindrücke zeigen kann, aber dem scheint ja deiner Meinung nach wohl nicht so zu sein.


----------



## pixelflair (24. April 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wir müssen doch nicht jedes x-beliebige Bild hier reinstellen.
> Die gehören nun ganz eindeutig in die Kategorie: Schnappschuss
> (Abgeschnittene Blüten? [Bild3] Das hat die Blume nun echt nicht verdient)


 

du hast es aber auch nich so ganz verstanden..
bei 1 und 3 find ich hat es sogar verdient hier zu sein..

bild 2 eher weniger..


----------



## ph1driver (24. April 2011)

Ja stimmt, bild 2 ist nicht so toll. Die wachsen bei mir oben auf der Garage lang. Hatte ich mit 12X Optischen Zoom und abstützen am Geländer Fotografiert.


----------



## nuol (24. April 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> du hast es aber auch nich so ganz verstanden..
> bei 1 und 3 find ich hat es sogar verdient hier zu sein..
> 
> bild 2 eher weniger..


 
Du findest es also schön, dass die Blume links nicht beschnitten ist, und sonst überall mal mehr und mal weniger?
Entschuldigung, da stellt sich nun wirklich nicht die Frage ob ICH was von Photographie verstehe...

und nochmal @ph1driver: es geht hier nicht um Kompakt- oder(D)SLR Kameras, sondern um schöne Motive
gut umgesetzt. Das da die Meinungen ausainandergehen ist durchaus legitim, aber solche von dir angebotenen
Bilder erzielen auf mich die Wirkung eines Schnappschusses. Gut für die eigene Sammlung aber nichts für
die Öffentlichkeit.

In diesem Sinne mal ein Bild meiner Kompaktkamera von mir


----------



## pixelflair (24. April 2011)

Hach, diese aroganz 
Außerdem dein Bild is öde..der pfahl da mittig passt nicht..

Und nun ja ich versteh genug von fotografie


----------



## nuol (24. April 2011)

...ich sehe, wir verstehen uns


----------



## ph1driver (25. April 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Gut für die eigene Sammlung aber nichts für
> die Öffentlichkeit.



Deine Meinung, und ist auch gut so. Aber was ich hier einstelle und was nicht, ist immer noch meine Sache.

Mit Schnappschuss magst Du recht haben, aber auch die sind es wert gezeigt zu werden, warum denn auch nicht. 



nuol schrieb:


> und nochmal @ph1driver: es geht hier nicht um Kompakt- oder(D)SLR Kameras, sondern um schöne Motive
> gut umgesetzt.



Wer sagt das, oder wo steht das?


----------



## Skysnake (25. April 2011)

Das hier finde ich ganz schick, wobei ich mir überlegt habe, alles S/W zu machen und den Käfer dann in Grün zu lassen


----------



## MetallSimon (25. April 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> und nochmal @ph1driver: es geht hier nicht um Kompakt- oder(D)SLR Kameras, sondern um schöne Motive
> gut umgesetzt.


Handys nicht vergessen


----------



## nuol (25. April 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Wer sagt das, oder wo steht das?


 
Ich gebe dir Recht, das steht natürlich nirgends, aber ebenso könnte ich ein Photo meiner
grauen Kellerwand hier reinstellen. Das dürfte genauso vielen gefallen und interessieren.
Das ist jetzt echt nicht bös´ gemeint, aber man sollte doch schon selbst einschätzen können,
ob ein Bild es Wert ist gezeigt zu werden. Wenn du dazu der Meinung warst, auch OK. Dann
sollte man aber auch Kritik annehmen können und eventuell daraus lernen. Nein, nicht jede
Kritik ist berechtigt, um Gottes Willen. Regt aber dennoch zum nachdenken an. 

zum Bild: Panorama aus 8 Aufnahmen
Auch hier wurde wieder mit einem Color Efex Filter im Photoshop gearbeitet.


----------



## dome001 (25. April 2011)

Das Schöne Wetter ausgenutzt. Die Bilder sind beide bei mir aus dem Garten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt aber. 
In Größer gibt es die auch auf anfrage


----------



## MetallSimon (25. April 2011)

dome001 schrieb:


> Das Schöne Wetter ausgenutzt. Die Bilder sind beide bei mir aus dem Garten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten:du hast keinen Garten(=keine Bilder)

Ich seh da keine Bilder.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. April 2011)

Frisch vom Kloster-Urlaub (Wat für´n Kalauer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. April 2011)

Gestern beim Spaziergang..............



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (25. April 2011)

Sonnenuntergang von gerade eben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (25. April 2011)

@ Senfgurke

Die Bilder sind noch zu analog Zeiten entstanden, oder? 
Auf jeden Fall sind die ziemlich verrauscht für so niedrige Isos.

Ah...Ich lese gerade "HDR", hm kommt nicht ganz zur Geltung.


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht, das steht natürlich nirgends, aber ebenso könnte ich ein Photo meiner
> grauen Kellerwand hier reinstellen.



Nein, ist doch der Naturfotografie Thread.




nuol schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt echt nicht bös´ gemeint, aber man sollte doch schon selbst einschätzen können,
> ob ein Bild es Wert ist gezeigt zu werden. Wenn du dazu der Meinung warst, auch OK.



Ja, war ich. Obwohl das zweite echt Schei..e ist. Und böse habe ich es nicht aufgenommen.




nuol schrieb:


> Dann sollte man aber auch Kritik annehmen können und eventuell daraus lernen. Nein, nicht jede
> Kritik ist berechtigt, um Gottes Willen. Regt aber dennoch zum nachdenken an.



Ist angekommen.


Jetzt aber mal welche von Heute Morgen auf dem Balkon. Hoffe die gefallen besser.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2011)

Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. April 2011)

Ein Handy Schnappschuss: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Von was? 

Blumen oder langen schlanken braunen Frauenbeinen? 

Wäre nicht mal so schlecht, wenn im Hintergrund die Frau nicht ablenken würde, und der Fokus etwas weiter vorne liegen würde


----------



## domi-germany (27. April 2011)

Ich will auch mal Bilder zeigen 
Feedback erwünscht 

gruß dominic


----------



## nuol (27. April 2011)

domi-germany schrieb:


> Feedback erwünscht


 
Zerschossene EXIFs, schade


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. April 2011)

Jo, hier was von mir, vor ca. einer Woche geschossen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Meinungen freue mich mich


----------



## domi-germany (27. April 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Zerschossene EXIFs, schade


 inwiefern zerschossen ?
was habe ich falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. April 2011)

Du hast ein Programm zum Bearbeiten benutzt, dass die EXIFs löscht, wenn du das Bild neu speicherst


----------



## domi-germany (27. April 2011)

Oh  dann lad ich sie neu hoch...sind paar mehr geworden 
Bin noch ein Anfänger, um es gesagt zu haben ^^
Also here we go:

 welche sind denn zerschossen ? dann kann ich mal gucken was ich mit den anders gamcht hab als mit den anderen...


----------



## nuol (27. April 2011)

Wie auch immer du das machst, aber einige Bilder sind wieder zerstört.

zur Kritik: Bild 3 gefällt mir von der Idee her gut. Die Farben überzeugen auch. (Vllt ein μ zu hohe Sättigung)
Mir würde hier aber etwas mehr Stadtsilhouette gefallen, so wirkt das "abgeschnitten".
Ebenfalls kippt das Bild etwas nach links, eine unruhige Stimmung kommt auf.


----------



## shila92 (27. April 2011)

Ich find's super! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (28. April 2011)

Morgendlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und tulpig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was liest man denn wertvolles aus den EXIF-Daten heraus, dass ihr Nichtvorhandensein ein Bild zerstört?

AV


----------



## pixelflair (28. April 2011)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Morgendlich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Blende, Belichtungszeit, Kamera, Objektiv, Aufnahmezeit usw.


----------



## ph1driver (28. April 2011)

Da hab ich dann mal ne frage. Wenn ich meine Bilder fürs Forum verkleinere mit PaintShop Photo Pro X3 sind die EXIFs bei mir auch weg. Bei welchem Programm bleiben die denn erhalten?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2011)

Bei Photoshop und GIMP z.B.


----------



## ph1driver (28. April 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Bei Photoshop und GIMP z.B.


 
Dankeschön.


----------



## Kusanar (28. April 2011)

Soll ja auch Leute geben die diese Daten mit ABSICHT weg haben wollen 

Ich z.b. lösch die Metadaten aus JPGs manuell nochmal raus, um an die EXIF-Daten zu kommen hab ich noch meine digitalen Negative die ich archiviere.

Auf jeden Fall ein guter Hinweis das mit EXIF-Daten, thx


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (28. April 2011)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Blende, Belichtungszeit, Kamera, Objektiv, Aufnahmezeit usw.



Und das hilft bei gut gemeinten Ratschlägen, verstehe.

@Programm: Am schnellsten geht es mit Irfan View. Hat das Prog nicht jeder als Standardbildbetrachter?

Die Aussichten: Blumig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## FlyKilla (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## dome001 (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aus dem Flugzeug wie ich nach Spanien geflogen bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (29. April 2011)

Sex in der Tierwelt.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (29. April 2011)

Das Schaf find ich total genial 

Die restlichen sind auch schön

Hab auch noch etwas Grünes von einer Fototour vor drei Tagen.


----------



## Jackhammer (29. April 2011)

Mal was aus dem Garten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. April 2011)

@Jackhammer verdammt scharfe Tierchen
Da laust mich glatt der Affe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Mai 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das Schaf find ich total genial
> 
> Die restlichen sind auch schön


Danke, hier noch mehr Schaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2011)

Mal was älteres (2009) von meinem Irlandtrip

Pferdeparkplatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch ein Schaaaaaaaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Mai 2011)

Mal ein bischen Raps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Mai 2011)

Die Akelei wächst bei mir auf dem Balkon. 
Die grüne Stinkwanze hatte sich in meine Badewanne verirrt. Das Tierchen stellte sich freundlicherweise tot, als ich es mit einem Blatt Papier retten wollte. So musste es noch für einige Fotos model stehen. Leider hatte ich nur wenige Minuten Zeit, da ich meinen Zug nach Köln nicht verpassen wollte.

Erst in Köln erfuhr ich, dass dieses Tierchen eine stinkende und ätzende Flüssigkeit absondern kann. Wäre der Wanze wohl sonst nicht so nahe gekommen mit dem Objektiv.  Es blieb aber freundlicherweise friedlich, bis ich es aus dem Fenster entliess. 

D90, Tamron 90mm macro


----------



## Skysnake (3. Mai 2011)

Oh ja auf so was bin ich mal drauf getreten, war glaub ich aber eine Rote. ALTER das hat so gestunken im Wald, ich bin da schnell weg und hab meinen Schuh am Gras abgewischt. Das ging mal gar nicht


----------



## khepp242 (5. Mai 2011)

Was von heute...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wannabe Makro...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (6. Mai 2011)

Hier ein paar meiner ersten Fotos mit meiner heute gekauften Canon EOS 1000D.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte zerfetzt mich nicht gleich in der Luft, es sind meine ERSTEN Aufnahmen mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera


----------



## Taitan (7. Mai 2011)

Die Wollschweber sind aus der freien Wildbahn, die Schmetterlinge aus einem Treibhaus. Das "Billigtele" Tamron 70-300 überrascht mich immer wieder...trotz heftiger CA und arschlahmen AF.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorletzte woche im park ^^


----------



## Jackhammer (10. Mai 2011)

Nachschub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NocternalPredator (13. Mai 2011)

Bei mir gestern im Garten:


----------



## Taitan (13. Mai 2011)

Nochmal ein paar Schmetterlinge


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Mai 2011)

Hab da (schon wieder) ein kleines Staubproblem. 

Sieht man gut links und rechts auf Bild 3, so'n Dreck...

Es kann auch am Objektiv liegen, mal schauen.


----------



## Klutten (14. Mai 2011)

Einige Beiträge wurden in den DI-Diskussionsthread verschoben....


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Mai 2011)

Balkonien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (15. Mai 2011)

Ahh Balkonien, hab ich auch.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Mai 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Ahh Balkonien, hab ich auch.


Ohh, und ich sehe gerade, du hast das Nachfolgemodell von meiner Cam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ph1driver (15. Mai 2011)

War auch erst am überlegen ob 120 o. 130, hab mich dann aber wegen den HD Videos für die 130 entschieden.


----------



## Marijuanaman (16. Mai 2011)

Sooo da mein erstes bild hier  Schöne Winternacht


----------



## joker105 (16. Mai 2011)

hab auch mal wieder ein bissel Natur fotografiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (17. Mai 2011)

Während unserer letzten Kanutour vor ca. einem Monat auf ´nem See geschossen.
Ziemlich schwer den Höckerschwan fokussieren zu lassen (AF - da das Kanu zu stark wackelte um MF sauber hinzubekommen).


----------



## Jackhammer (18. Mai 2011)

nochmal ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2011)

welches Obj. hattest du drauf? das 70-200 2.8?


----------



## Jackhammer (18. Mai 2011)

50D mit Tamron 180´er Macro


----------



## Taitan (18. Mai 2011)

Tolle Makros. Der Hintergrund ist genial ruhig.


----------



## Balomanja (19. Mai 2011)

Wirklich tolle Bilder Jackhammer!


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Mai 2011)

@ Jackhammer :


Perfekte Makro's.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2011)

@ Jackhammer

Wirklich geniale Makros 

Da muss ich doch gleich auch mal welche zeigen , hoffe sie gefallen.

Sie sind alle mit meiner Olympus E450 und dem Kit-Objektiv 14-42mm-


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Mai 2011)

Jemand ne Idee, was das für ein Tierchen ist?
sieht irgendwie etwas ungesund aus


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Mai 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee, was das für ein Tierchen ist?
> sieht irgendwie etwas ungesund aus


KA, aber ich habe hier ein paar Tulpen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee, was das für ein Tierchen ist?
> sieht irgendwie etwas ungesund aus


 
Klar, ne Spinne


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Mai 2011)

@ Jarafi :

Bild 2 + 3 sind Spitze !

LG


----------



## SaKuL (26. Mai 2011)

So, Zeit für mein erstes Bild hier in diesem Thread.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Mai 2011)

Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, welches ich hochlade. Deshalb alle 3.


----------



## Seabound (28. Mai 2011)

Mit der Sony Alpha 500 nach dem letzten Regen aufem Balkon mit der Makroautomatik geschossen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (30. Mai 2011)

Gestern in einem Feld
1000D + 17-50 VC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Juni 2011)

Seit letztem Monat hat hier keiner mehr gepostet.
@khepp242 schönes Korn hast du da


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juni 2011)

das erste HDR das halbwegs gut aussieht. Gratulation.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Juni 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das erste HDR das halbwegs gut aussieht. Gratulation.


 Naja Handyqualität bleibt Handyqualität aber ich hab einfach Spaß am Fotografieren und ich denke, das ist das Wichtigste


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2011)

Also dafür das es Handy ist, bombastisch Muss ich dir echt mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen.

Man sieht das ein guter Fotograf mit einer schlechten Cam bessere Bilder macht als ein Amateur mit einen sauteuren DSLR.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juni 2011)

Das einzige worauf man bei dem Bild guckt ist das dicke Copyright. Entweder dezent oder garnicht (man muss kein Namen ins Bild schmiern damit man Rechte hat).


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Juni 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das einzige worauf man bei dem Bild guckt ist das dicke Copyright.


Das stimmt, ist bei diesem Motiv ein büschen extrem. Bei anderen fällt das nicht so auf.





Fr3@k schrieb:


> Entweder dezent oder garnicht (man muss kein Namen ins  Bild schmiern damit man Rechte hat).


Ist mir bekannt, mach ich trotzdem. Aus Prinzip. Gruß, Fly


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juni 2011)

das sternen-bild anzuschauen war absolute zeit und bandbreitenverschwendung, spam macht mehr sinn und ist unterm strich sogar noch ästhetischer, paar weiße flecken die verzwifelt versuchen aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen aber durch ein absolut penetrantes copyright komplett überstrahlt werden, manchmal sollte man entweder seinen prinzipien untreu werden oder einfach den absenden button ignorieren oder einfach nur des copyright als eigenes bild posten  
meine meinung zu der 'bildkomposition'


----------



## khepp242 (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr direkt formuliert, aber im Grunde nicht flasch. Im Sternbilder lesen war ich nie gut, vielleicht kann uns ein Experte sagen ob es da überhaupt was zu sehen gibt... 

@MetallSimon
Also was zu trinken seh' ich den Bild nicht, aber danke...


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Juni 2011)

Hab letztes Jahr auch mal welche gemacht. War eine hammermäßige Nacht für Sternenfotografien, die Belichtungszeit bei dem ohne Häuser war aber auch schon grenzwertig (Sternenstriche und so )

Edit: Bilder entfernt


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (7. Juni 2011)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Sehr direkt formuliert, aber im Grunde nicht  flasch. Im Sternbilder lesen war ich nie gut, vielleicht kann uns ein  Experte sagen ob es da überhaupt was zu sehen gibt...
> 
> @MetallSimon
> Also was zu trinken seh' ich den Bild nicht, aber danke...



Unter anderem das Sternbild Leier mit dem Hauptstern Vega (der hellste Punkt auf dem Bild), das eines der Drei großen Sternbilder des Sommerdreiecks neben Schwan und Adler darstellt. Das Sternbild Schwan ist in der linken Bildhälfte zu sehen. Nur von Adler sehe ich nix.

Zu sehen gibt es also schon eine Menge, man muss nur wissen, wonach man schauen muss. Und ansonsten einfach mal die Antwort-Schaltfläche ignorieren, wenn man keine Ahnung hat (Anspielung auf einen anderen Beitrag).

Was dem Bild allerdings wirklich gut getan hätte, wäre eine längere Belichtungszeit oder/und ein dunklerer Ort, damit man mehr sieht. 

AV


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Juni 2011)

wenn sich 95% der bildinformationen in einem copyright hinweis verstecken kann man das durchaus anmerken, ausserdem ist das hier weder ein richtiges astro noch foto forum, daher sind entsprechende meinungen mit fehlenden himmelskentnissen durchaus legitim 
und so gesehen find ich das bild einfach schlecht weil einfach 95% des sichtbaren inhaltes dem copyright hinweis entspringen und das des meine meinung ist und irgendwer der sich mit sternen auskennt da vielleicht die neuentdeckung des jahrtausends machen kann hab ich ja nie bestritten, aber für mich sind das halt 1% weiße punkte, 9% copyright und rest schwarz, wenn man für ein solches photo jubelstürme haben will braucht man das entsprechend enthusiastische publikum 
da empfinge ich die bilder von heizungsrohr schon um ein vielfaches ansprechender


----------



## GPHENOM (7. Juni 2011)

@heizungsrohr

Was ist das für ein grüner Kegel im ersten Bild?


----------



## khepp242 (7. Juni 2011)

Hier mal was frisches...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Juni 2011)

Lichtreflex von dem hellen Licht unten, wollt ich eig. verhindern, aber das Objektiv macht einem da gern mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Juni 2011)

Damit sich die Gemüter wieder ein wenig beruhigen(ich verstehe die ganze  Aufregung nicht), hier mal wieder ein paar bunte Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (10. Juni 2011)

So...
Das Bild hab ich neulich an unserem Teich gemacht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## RC Shad0w (10. Juni 2011)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Hab letztes Jahr auch mal welche gemacht. War eine hammermäßige Nacht für Sternenfotografien, die Belichtungszeit bei dem ohne Häuser war aber auch schon grenzwertig (Sternenstriche und so )


 sehr tolle fotos. ich habe das letztens bei mir nicht hinbekommen, weil ich mit iso 200 gearbeitet habe, wegen dem rauschen. aber dann reicht die belichtungszeit nicht und das umgebungslicht ist zu hell. wenn ich mal zeit habe muss ich das nochmal versuchen


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. Juni 2011)

Scheiß aufs Rauschen, dreh ISO hoch (hatte glaub ich 1600 bei dem mit dem Haus) un mach eine Belichtungsreihe mit anschließendem HDR-Tonemapping. Dann kommen meistens schon gute Fotos bei rum


----------



## Jackhammer (12. Juni 2011)

Gestern Abend im Garten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DragonTEC (12. Juni 2011)

Mit was für ner Kamera / Objektiv hast du die Libellenfotos gemacht?


----------



## Jackhammer (12. Juni 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.



Jackhammer schrieb:


> 50D mit Tamron 180´er Macro


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

Also besonders das erste ist Hammer


----------



## skdiggy (12. Juni 2011)

Das ist mein erstes Bild.Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Juni 2011)

a) Viel zu groß, Leute mit langsamer Leitung möchten nicht 20s auf ein Bild warten. Bei den nächsten Malen bitte etwas kleiner machen.

b) Beim Bild fehlt mir der Eyecatcher, da steckt irgendwie keine Botschaft oder so drin. Ist halt ein Blatt vor einer Wand, die Lichtstimmung ist jetzt auch nicht so besonders. Ich empfehle einfach mal den Thread hier: Nature Photography Making of Picture of the Day - DSLR-Forum Der hat mir mit der Zeit sehr geholfen, einfach mal zu sehen welche Art von Motiv wirken kann und wie man es am besten in Szene setzt.
Und lass dich nicht von dem 10k€ Equip da irritieren, das Verleiht den Bildern nur den letzten perfekt rauschfreien Schill oder besseres Bokeh. Vom Bildaufbau un der grundsätzlichen Wirkung kann man auch mit günstigen Kameras ähnliches erreichen. Noch ein bisschen Feinschliff am PC und es wird was gutes rauskommen. 
Und nicht enttäuscht sein wenn nicht sofort so gute Bilder rauskommen wie in dem Thread, dafür brauchts viel Übung, Zeit und ein paar tausend oder zehntausend Bilder bis man soweit ist.


----------



## Luap12 (12. Juni 2011)

Hab auch nen paar, alle mit EOS 500D und Sigma 150mm Makro F2.8 Non-IS gemacht.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
seit gestern stolzer Besitzer einer EOS 500D und direkt mal ein paar Fotos zum Üben geschossen. Hier zwei meiner Besten. Würde mich über Kritik freuen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## RC Shad0w (14. Juni 2011)

hier wieder etwas. das 3te bild ist leider nicht wirklich scharf, aber ich häng es mal an, als anregung fürt euch. wurde mit einer blitzbelichtungskorrecktur gemacht. ich bin mit jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube mit -2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Juni 2011)

Das erste Bild finde ich RICHTIG geil!  Nur der Baukran ganz rechts stört leider etwas. Ansonsten wirklich top  Das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen als Bild für den Desktop oder sogar an die Wand 

Die beiden anderen Bider sind irgendwie komisch, wobei das mittlere noch geht. Das letzte ist aber irgendwie ... sieht total aufgesetzt aus etc. 

Ich muss sagen, das mittlere sieht klein auch richtig nett aus, aber groß wirkts überhaupt nicht. Da ist wohl noch zu viel Details von den anderen Bäumen, bzw. der Strauch/Baum sieht in der Detailansicht einfach nicht gut aus. Zu unruhig oder whot ever. Wirkt einfach nicht.


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2011)

@RC Shad0W: Das erste Bild ist einfach nur geil. Wurde gleich mein neuer Desktophintergrund. Es hat nur einen kleinen Makel: Ein 4 Pixel breiter weißer Balken am oberen Rand.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das erste Bild finde ich RICHTIG geil!.... Das letzte ist aber irgendwie ... sieht total aufgesetzt aus etc...


Dito. Dieser Schatten beim Letzten sieht total setlsam aus.


----------



## RC Shad0w (14. Juni 2011)

schön das euch mein bild gefällt. ich häng es euch nochmal groß an, ohne den strommast aka baukran :p und ich würde mir auch gerne mal so ein panorama an die wand hängen, am liebsten eine winterlandschaft oder von den alpen runter fotografiert, aber das ist schweine teuer. 200 euro und mehr für ein 3,6 meter breites poster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 2 anderen bilder hab ich einfach mal freihand geschossen und rumprobiert. der effeckt an sich ist eigentlich nicht schlecht. es wirkl als sei die blume mit photoshop eingesetzt und dann ein schlagschatten dran gemacht, aber es war halt nur die blitzbelichtungskor. . wenn man da die richtigen einstellungen hat, kommt bestimmt ein klasse bild bei raus


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2011)

Hey, danke für das große Bild! Super Sache


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Juni 2011)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> ... und ich würde mir auch gerne mal so ein panorama an die wand hängen, am liebsten eine winterlandschaft oder von den alpen runter fotografiert, aber das ist schweine teuer. 200 euro und mehr für ein 3,6 meter breites poster
> ...


Naja wenn man Das Bild aus 4 einzelnen Postern je 20€ Zusammesetzt wirds nicht ganz so teuer und bei Posterjack kost ein Poster a 320x80cm 85€. Das geht eigentlich.


----------



## RC Shad0w (14. Juni 2011)

danke für den tipp. kannte die seite noch garnicht. 400x150 cm wäre für mich interessant


----------



## Jackhammer (15. Juni 2011)

Posterjack ist gut, habe viele meiner Bilder schon da Drucken lassen.

Hummel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Juni 2011)

Ich war mal wieder im Kölner Zoo.

LG


----------



## Altair7 (16. Juni 2011)

Den Feuerfisch habe ich sogar in Natura abgelichtet. Kugelfische sah ich auch einige richtig große.

Waren damals in Sinai...bei dem Wüstensand wollte ich das leben meiner DSLR nicht gefärden.
Bild wurde mit einem Einwegunterwasserfoto (SCHROTT !!) gemacht, weshalb das Korallenriff eher nach nacktem Stein aussieht.
Bei Wellengang da gescheite Bilder hinzubeckommen ist sau schwer.

sucht auf dem 2. Bild mal den Fisch ^^


mfg

Altair7

p.s. wenn ihr auch mal Unterwasser fotografieren wollt, würde ich das Geld lieber in ein Wasserdichtes Case investieren.


----------



## teKau^ (16. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,
hier auch mal was von mir..
Gestern Abend hat der gute Mond sehr lange auf sich warten lassen aber dann hab ich ihn doch noch erwischt


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (17. Juni 2011)

Wow. Sehr schönes Bild vom Mond.  

Bei mir war es die ganze Nacht über bewölkt, echt zum ...

AV


----------



## Altair7 (17. Juni 2011)

wow....Glückspilz 

Bei uns war auch alles bewölkt. 
Hast du das Bild eigentlich bearbeitet ? Schaut fast etwas "gefiltert" aus.
aber echt schönes Bild


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teKau^ (17. Juni 2011)

Mein Mondbild musste ich tatsächlich noch ein wenig Nachbearbeiten..
Es sieht aber auch komischerweise hier auf dieser Seite hochgeladen anders aus als im Original..
Hier wirkt der Schärfegrad ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen. Auf meinem PC sieht es "augenfreundlicher" aus 
An der Farbe habe ich aber nix verändert. So schön, sah er tatsächlich aus.

Problem war halt nur, dass man seine Schönheit nur für ca. 5sek am Stück genießen konnte bis sich wieder eine Mega-Wolke davor schob..
Sobald er also zu sehen war, war Dauerfeuer im auslösetechnischen Sinn angsagt 

Im Anhang noch mal was ganz anderes..


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2011)

Campino-Blumen


----------



## khepp242 (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


17-50 2.8 VC


----------



## WAS? (18. Juni 2011)

Feuer


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. Juni 2011)

Auch Feuer


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juni 2011)

Hi ho Leute , ich meld mich auch mal wieder 

Mit etwas Feuer , hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Senfgurke (18. Juni 2011)

hab auch noch ein altes gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2011)

Feurio! Schöne Feuerbilder!  Gefallen mir gut!


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juni 2011)

Hiho,
Ich hab noch einige Makros von mir beim sortieren gefunden.

Hoffe sie gefallen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juni 2011)

Woba, das letzte Bild is Hammer!  Echt!


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juni 2011)

Danke , da bin ich auch halb in der Wiese gelegen , und so sah ich dann auch aus 
Aber es hat sich gelohnt, ich hab noch Einige, ich schau gleich mal.


----------



## PaddyG2s (22. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus Oberstdorf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2011)

Oberstdorf war ich auch schon, zum Skispringen kucken... Is aber schon was her! Das Bild mit dem Klee gefällt mir!


Mal wieder was von mir. Ein Vogel-Strauß-Vieh! Whatever...

Geschossen mit der Sony Alpha 500L + Sigma 70-300mm F4,0-5,6 DG OS


Ich finds immer erstaunlich, wie das Komprimieren mit Photoshop die Schärfe rausnimmt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joker105 (23. Juni 2011)

Bilder vom letzten Türkei Urlaub Mai/Juni 2011




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (23. Juni 2011)

mahlzeit. ich mal wieder. gestern abend voll der reinfall. extra meine cam mitgenommen, einen super sonnenuntergang nach dem regen gehabt und was war, als ich die cam ausgepackt hatte. bitte akku wechseln....

da hab ich halt ein paar bilder mit meinem handy gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teKau^ (23. Juni 2011)

Tolle Bilder! Weiter so!


----------



## Jarafi (24. Juni 2011)

Starke Bilder 
Hier noch welche von mir.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2011)

Meine ersten Experimente mit meiner neuen Cam, Casio FH100 (170€), unter dem Bild jeweils auch ein Link zum Bild in Org.Größe *edit* wieso klappt das Einfügen per "Bild einfügen" nicht? In der Vorschau geht es, nach dem absenden sind statt Bildern nur Links da... ^^ hier nur in Org. größe die Links, kleinere Version als Anhang */edit*

http://www.van-esco.de/Fotos/CIMG0016.JPG 

http://www.van-esco.de/Fotos/CIMG0085.JPG

http://www.van-esco.de/Fotos/CIMG0100.JPG

http://www.van-esco.de/Fotos/CIMG0121.JPG


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juni 2011)

ALTER ist das letzte Bild vom Hund GEIL 

Voll zugedröhnt und auf dem Mega Trip scheint der zu sein


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2011)

Das war, als der sich ausschüttelte - wegen der kurzen Verschlusszeit beim Foto sieht man nicht, dass der sich eigentlich grad stark bewegt  Dafür isses allerdings dann auch etwas zu dunkel geraten


----------



## Seba1973 (24. Juni 2011)

da will ich auch mal....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü


----------



## Menthe (24. Juni 2011)

Hab auch mal was. Gestern mitm Handy gemacht


----------



## teKau^ (24. Juni 2011)

@Jarafi: Tolle Macros! Welches Objektiv?


----------



## Jarafi (24. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank ,

Du wirst lachen oder schreien, das ist das Kitobjektiv 14-42mm 1:3.5-5.6 , nichts besonderes


----------



## Jackhammer (24. Juni 2011)

Ja, mit einem crop-faktor von 2, gibt es erstaunliche ergebnisse, selbst mit kit-linsen.


----------



## Bääängel (25. Juni 2011)

Nach langer Abstinenz will ich auch mal wieder.  
*Üähh, muss man sich an ein neues einfüg System gewöhnen *
lol bekomm das mit dem großen Bild anzeigen nicht mehr hin... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. Juni 2011)

das 2te sieht richtig geil aus


----------



## Bääängel (25. Juni 2011)

thx. Hier noch eine Möwe, die mich beim Fischbrötchenessen bedrängt hat. 
Wie bekomm ich die Bilder wie beim alten Forendesign so angezeigt, dass sie groß  (900x675) zu sehen sind?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (25. Juni 2011)

[ IMG ] link [/IMG] ohne die leerzeichen im ersten [ ]!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (25. Juni 2011)

Hmm, thx. war beim vorherigen design doch auch so, da gabs ja diesen button. "Grafik einfügen".
Mit dem funzt es nicht mehr... 
Oder ich bin zu doof 


Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (25. Juni 2011)

Hab zwar keine hochwertige Kamera, aber möchte trotzdem mal paar Pics reinstellen


Edit: Wie kann man eigentlich ältere Bilder aus dem Hauptordner (Anhänge verwalten) löschen?


----------



## Skysnake (25. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön, wo war das in Kroatien?


----------



## Seba1973 (26. Juni 2011)

noch eines.

Hoffe es gefällt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LiGrü
Seba


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juni 2011)

@Skysnake

Das erste ist vom Boot aus ein Schnappschuss der Insel Hvar, das zweite ist in Makarska. Liegt beides grob erklärt zwischen Split und Dubrovnik.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2011)

Hat was!  @ Seba


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teKau^ (26. Juni 2011)

@Bääängel: Die 2. "Blume" oder was auch immer das sein soll sieht klasse aus! Was ist das für eine Blume?


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2011)

Sony Alpha 500L + Sigma 70-300mm F4,0-5,6 DG OS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (27. Juni 2011)

Habe gestern meine erste Spiegelreflex in die Hand bekommen (Canon EOS 400D). Hier die ersten Resultate .
Das zweite Bild mit der Katze ist leider eine Spur zu nah dran . Bin froh um Anregungen, Vorschläge, Beurteilungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## heizungsrohr (27. Juni 2011)

blabla, Kritik wie immer erwünscht


----------



## Bääängel (27. Juni 2011)

@ teKau

Afaik ist das eine verblühte Liebesblume. Bin mir aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## guna7 (27. Juni 2011)

Sieht für mich eher aus wie eine Taglilie!


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Juni 2011)

Nesthäckchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. Juni 2011)

Da hier kaum Frauen vorhanden sind, übernehm ich das mal kurz....ähemmm.......SÜÜÜÜÜÜßßßßßßß!!!!!!

Ahhhh, Urlaubsstimmung


----------



## guna7 (28. Juni 2011)

Wo ist denn das?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. Juni 2011)

Kravice....liegt in West Herzegowina, nähe Kroatische Grenze. Leider immer bekannter geworden, die Italiener und Polen fahren da ja Haufenweise hin. Vor 5-6 Jahren war es noch ein Insider.

Noch ein paar

Kann man keine mehr Anhängen, wenn man einen Text bearbeitet? Wollte Grad nicht?! Sorry für SPam, Bilder fehlten.


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Juni 2011)

Etwas aus Schwiegermamas Garten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## nyso (29. Juni 2011)

@ DrSchmerz, lad mal schön viele Bilder aus der Region hoch, meine Frau freut sich immer 
Irgendwas direkt aus Bosnien, nähe Bijelnjia?


----------



## Jarafi (29. Juni 2011)

Echt sehr schöne Bilder hier .

Da muss ich doch auch gleich noch einige Makros hochladen


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (29. Juni 2011)

@ nyso

Mit Bijeljina muss ich passen. Hab eher viele Cro Bilder, aber vielleicht ist ja das was passendes ( Mostar, Medjugorje, und was leckeres  ).


----------



## nyso (29. Juni 2011)

Ah, von der Stari most hat sie schonmal was erzählt^^ Da wird sie sich heut abend freuen^^

Und was soll da so lecker sein? Ich erkenn nix^^


----------



## Major Blackbird (29. Juni 2011)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mmmh Folienkartoffeln...
Ich freu mich schon aufs Zeltlager!


----------



## tanaone1234 (29. Juni 2011)

Ein paar Ostsee Bilder


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (29. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ah, von der Stari most hat sie schonmal was erzählt^^ Da wird sie sich heut abend freuen^^
> 
> Und was soll da so lecker sein? Ich erkenn nix^^


 
Nennt sich Peka, das was man sieht ist bloß der Behälter. Den Inhalt hab ich nicht Photografiert, war keine Zeit mehr^^
Aber je nach Vorliebe sieht es unter dem Deckel z.B. so aus


----------



## Jarafi (30. Juni 2011)

Geniale Möwen 

Hier einige Libellen , hoffe sie gefallen.


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

Die Libellen sind gut! Wo findet man solche Motive?!


----------



## Jarafi (30. Juni 2011)

Danke , an kleinen Bächen in Wiesen doer an kleinen Seen.
Ich lauf imemr mit den Schuhen drinne rum so komm ich ganz nah ran , auch wenns etwas irre ist.


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ich lauf imemr mit den Schuhen drinne rum so komm ich ganz nah ran , auch wenns etwas irre ist.


 Für sowas gibts ja Aqua-Schuhe 
Ich finde es eigentlich nicht irre, denn man wird mit verdammt guten Bildern belohnt. Für mich ist das Thema auch interessant, nur leider fehlt mir die Kamera, Geduld und die Mobilität. Somit muss ich immer bei euch lesen kommen. Es lohnt sich


----------



## Jarafi (30. Juni 2011)

Es kommt nicht auf die Kamera an, probiers einfach mal, ich hab fast 5 Jahre mit einer Kompakten fotografiert .
Hab die SLR erst seit 3 Monaten, eine SLR ist toll aber mit eienr Kompakten kannst dua uch schöne Bilder schießen, deine Ideen ersetzt auch eine SLR nicht


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht auf die Kamera an, probiers einfach mal, ich hab fast 5 Jahre mit einer Kompakten fotografiert .
> Hab die SLR erst seit 3 Monaten, eine SLR ist toll aber mit eienr Kompakten kannst dua uch schöne Bilder schießen, deine Ideen ersetzt auch eine SLR nicht


 Ich müsste theoretisch mit meinem Handy ausrücken. Und da meine Lieblingsmotive eher Wettermotive sind, nicht Makroaufnahmen, funktioniert das leider nicht.
Sonnenuntergänge oder eine Dämmerung ist was feines, ein Nebelschleier der über einem Wald liegt. Bilder, auf denen keine Anzeichen der Zivilisation zu erkennen sind, Orte, die naturbelassen sind. Soetwas mag ich. Und das vermag meine Handykamera nicht einzufangen.
Als Student trete ich immer mal wieder längere Zugfahrten durch Deutschland an, da sehe ich manchmal, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, Motive, die ich nur allzugerne abfotographiert hätte. Aber hinter einer Scheibe, mit dem Handy, in einem Zug, ohne die entsprechende Ruhe und Zeit geht das leider nicht.
Und selbst wenn ich eine Kamera hätte - es ist die Frage, ob ich mich dann tatsächlich einem solchen Hobby zuwende. Da zweifele ich ehrlich gesagt etwas an mir.
Aber eine Kamera ist schnell besorgt, meine Eltern dürften noch eine über haben.
Also wie gesagt, mal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Jarafi (30. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich müsste theoretisch mit meinem Handy ausrücken. Und da meine Lieblingsmotive eher Wettermotive sind, nicht Makroaufnahmen, funktioniert das leider nicht.
> Sonnenuntergänge oder eine Dämmerung ist was feines, ein Nebelschleier der über einem Wald liegt. Bilder, auf denen keine Anzeichen der Zivilisation zu erkennen sind, Orte, die naturbelassen sind. Soetwas mag ich. Und das vermag meine Handykamera nicht einzufangen.
> Als Student trete ich immer mal wieder längere Zugfahrten durch Deutschland an, da sehe ich manchmal, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, Motive, die ich nur allzugerne abfotographiert hätte. Aber hinter einer Scheibe, mit dem Handy, in einem Zug, ohne die entsprechende Ruhe und Zeit geht das leider nicht.
> Und selbst wenn ich eine Kamera hätte - es ist die Frage, ob ich mich dann tatsächlich einem solchen Hobby zuwende. Da zweifele ich ehrlich gesagt etwas an mir.
> ...




Würd mich freuen wenn man von dir mal was sieht hier , oder du holst dir eine kleine SLR wie meine für um die 300


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Würd mich freuen wenn man von dir mal was sieht hier , oder du holst dir eine kleine SLR wie meine für um die 300


 Warte mal noch 2 Wochen. Dann bin ich zu Hause. Da habe ich bessere Ortskenntnis, ein Auto für mich und mit etwas Glück sogar eine Kamera.
300€ als Student für eine SLR? Die sind eigentlich für ne Grafikkarte eingeplant vor Weihnachten...BF3.


----------



## Jarafi (30. Juni 2011)

Alles klar 

Hier noch einige neue , hoffe sie gefallen auch.


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

Die Bilder haben alle 3 etwas Gutes.
Bei den ersten beiden sind die Wassertropfen super. Ein tolles Beispiel für die Oberflächenspannung und das Benetzen von Oberflächen.
Bei dritten Bild finde ich die Arme/Beine/Flügel (was auch immer es ist) cool.


----------



## riedochs (1. Juli 2011)

Im Whitetank Mountain Nationalpark, Phoenix Arizona aufgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2011)

Schon ulkig, wie wegen ein bisschen Gegenlicht und dadurch leichter Unterbelichtung und dem richtigen Augenblick des Auslösens aus einem Knuddel-Bär ein kleiner Höllenhund werden kann


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Juli 2011)

Bärbel ist eher der Knuddeltyp. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Moritz an sich ja auch, aber das eine Foto eben   Bärbel würd Moritz sicher gefallen  

Hier, so sieht der halt "normal" aus.


----------



## khepp242 (5. Juli 2011)

Offenblende... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1000D + 70-200 4


----------



## Jackhammer (5. Juli 2011)

Ein Bild der Alten Dame
50D 70-200 @123mm@f2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2011)

Schönes Modell, wobei mich die Schärfenebene etwas ratlos zurücklässt. Betont zwar schön die Augen, aber auch den Brustkorb. Das machts irgendwie unstimmig. Wuff!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das Foto ein wenig zu blass, ansonsten gut getroffen


----------



## Senfgurke (5. Juli 2011)

wo wir schon bei Tieren sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (5. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schon ulkig, wie wegen ein bisschen Gegenlicht und dadurch leichter Unterbelichtung und dem richtigen Augenblick des Auslösens aus einem Knuddel-Bär ein kleiner Höllenhund werden kann


 

sorry aber du gehörst ERSCHOSSEN!

man blitzt Tiere nicht an!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Wovon zur Hölle redest Du? ^^


----------



## khepp242 (5. Juli 2011)

Weit weg mit 200mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da auch noch was...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt alle sehr coole Haustiere , besonders die Robbe finde ich sehr cool .

Hier noch einige Tierchen von mir


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wovon zur Hölle redest Du? ^^


 
von nem urbanen mythos das tiere durch das blitzlicht erblinden


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> von nem urbanen mythos das tiere durch das blitzlicht erblinden


 
Ach so? Nie davon gehört... aber das muss natürlich stimmen, denn D sind ja bekanntermaßen mehr als 80% aller Hunde blind, in Japan sogar mehr als 90%. Fotos seines Hundes hat ja schließlich sicher jeder Hundebesitzer schonmal gemacht, und der Blitz geht bei vielen Cams automatisch los, wenn man nicht vorher bewusst abschaltet. Das erklärt auch den Schrei "AH - MEIN HUUUUUND!!!!" neulich aus der Wohnung meiner Nachbarin, nachdem durchs Fenster durch ein Blitz zu sehen war - die hatte Gäste, da muss wohl einer ein Blitzlichtfoto gemacht haben, als der Hund zur Kamera schaute. Und es erklärt auch, warum deren Hund gestern gegen eine Laterne lief. Tja, dann muss ich wohl dämnächst im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes tierisch aufpassen, dass der Blitz nicht an ist bei Hundefotos, und künftig bei nicht-heller Umgebung maßlos unterbelichtete Fotos in Kauf nehmen oder es ganz sein lassen - ich will ja schließlich nicht erschossen werden...


----------



## Niza (6. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich auch mal zeigen ein paar Fotos !
Ich mache gerne Naturaufnahmen und Wolkenaufnahmen!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

Sonnenuntergang in der Großstadt


----------



## Seabound (6. Juli 2011)

@ Niza: Letztes find ich gut

@ Herbboy: Schönes Licht!


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juli 2011)

Watt ihr wollt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieder mal Balkonien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (9. Juli 2011)

Das Watt Bild ist sehr gut, aber vielleicht solltest du dir überlegen dein Wasserzeichen mal etwas zu verkleinern und mehr in die Ecke zu schieben


----------



## nuol (9. Juli 2011)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> Das Watt Bild ist sehr gut, aber vielleicht solltest du dir überlegen dein Wasserzeichen mal etwas zu verkleinern und mehr in die Ecke zu schieben


 ...das haben wir FlyKilla doch schon lange versucht weiszumachen, da ist kein durchkommen


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juli 2011)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> Das Watt Bild ist sehr gut, aber vielleicht  solltest du dir überlegen dein Wasserzeichen mal etwas zu verkleinern  und mehr in die Ecke zu schieben


Danke


nuol schrieb:


> ...das haben wir FlyKilla doch schon lange versucht weiszumachen, da ist kein durchkommen


Es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Tonfall an. Bei manchen Leuten habe ich das Gefühl, das sie mit den Wörtern "freundlicher Umgangston" nichts anfangen können. 
@topic: Unsere "Stubenmonster" bei einer Verschnaufspause.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Köln Decksteiner Weiher, per Rad keine 15-20 Min von der City entfernt, direkt neben dem Trainingsgelände vom 1.FC Köln


----------



## Senfgurke (9. Juli 2011)

ich hätte da noch was von gerade eben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2011)

Herbboy: Schönes Licht! 
Senfgurke: 1. und 2. sind auch schön!  Mit was hast du das Zweite bearbeitet? Und wie?


----------



## nuol (10. Juli 2011)

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/50143-scholle_satt.html@Scholle_Satt:* Adobe Photoshop CS5 Windows


----------



## RC Shad0w (10. Juli 2011)

@ *nuol
das weis er glaube ich auch 
*


----------



## nuol (10. Juli 2011)

...ich mein´s ja nur gut 

Österrike:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (10. Juli 2011)

das will ich net bestreiten


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Juli 2011)

Das war mit HDR Efex Pro für Photoshop.
Ist so ein PlugIn, das echt genial ist.

hatte eins vergessen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2011)

coole Sache!


----------



## Niza (12. Juli 2011)

Senfgurke : Echt cool diese bearbeiteten Fotos 

Herbboy :
Mit den Lichteffekten beim Baum hast du ein Super Foto geschossen


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Senfgurke : Echt cool diese bearbeiteten Fotos



Jo Mann, des is schon großes Tennis, was er da gemacht hat!


----------



## Senfgurke (12. Juli 2011)

Danke Danke

Hört man gerne


----------



## totovo (13. Juli 2011)

Mal was von der heimischen Wiesen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hoffe die Bilder gefallen!


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargolad (16. Juli 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal was beitragen


----------



## Jackhammer (17. Juli 2011)

Einfach mal abhängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (17. Juli 2011)

Eine sehr coole Aufnahme .

Ich hab hier etwas von eienr meiner Wanderungen


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juli 2011)

"Lückenfüller"


----------



## nuol (18. Juli 2011)

@Ja(n) - ich liebe solche Bilder. Nicht weil es "high-end-hochglanz-photos" sind, sondern weil ich beim Anblick dieser Bilder jeden einzelnen Grashalm riechen kann. kleine Kritik: bei Bild 1 fehlt mir dann doch noch die Baumkrone (dennoch mein Favorit unter den Fünfen)


----------



## unterseebotski (20. Juli 2011)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder...

Jaja, schön sind die Berge. Das Foto ist im Nationalpark Nockberge im Ösiland entstanden. 
Hab ein bisschen dran rumgefummelt.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Juli 2011)

mal ein paar bilder aus den Gärten der Welt in Berlin
sind aber schon paar tage älter (april´11) da war das wetter noch schön 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß hier ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das Bildrauschen ist oder ob das einfach nur der Autolack ist, der "in groß" halt nunmal so aussieht ^^ Vor allem Rechts unten der komische Übergang von Grau nach Dunkelgrau: ich glaub das ist kein Pixelbrei, sondern nur Reflexionen von Bäumen oder... 

Und dann noch ein Stimmungsfoto von nem Festival, auf dem ich am Wochenende war.


----------



## totovo (21. Juli 2011)

also, das ist nicht nur Bildrauschen, ein kleinwenig rauscht es aber... was ich ein bischen stört, ist, dass das Bild nicht ganz scharf ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

Ja gut, es war sehr hell, die cam kostet "nur" 170€, und ich hab auch nur von 3 Fotos das "beste" rausgesucht


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mir die bunten Farbflecken auf den Fühlern so ansehe, würde ich sagen, es rauscht ganz schön heftig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## totovo (21. Juli 2011)

Erdmännchen sind sowas von niedlich !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juli 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Erdmännchen sind sowas von niedlich !!


Unterschreib!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (22. Juli 2011)

ja, die sind auf jeden Fall cool!


----------



## ph1driver (23. Juli 2011)

Hmm..Blume.


----------



## Balomanja (23. Juli 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Hmm..Blume.


 
Mhh ob das hier die gleiche ist? (älteres Bild)


----------



## ph1driver (23. Juli 2011)

Sieht so aus


----------



## DOcean (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch mehr Blume...


----------



## Senfgurke (23. Juli 2011)

wow, das sieht fast 3D aus!


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Juli 2011)

Ich vote für Erdmännchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (23. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mal mit Giraffen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargolad (25. Juli 2011)

Lieber noch eine  Blume


----------



## nuol (25. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Bild (und ich steht nun wirklich nicht auf Blumenbilder). Knackig-scharf und kompromisslose Farben. Auch das Bokeh (sofern echt und unverändert) weiß mir zu gefallen.
Lediglich der Bildaufbaue hätte hier "kreativer" gestaltet werden können.


----------



## Dargolad (25. Juli 2011)

Danke, schön dass es dir gefällt.
Das Bokeh ist 100% echt und die Schärfe habe ich dem Stativ zu verdanken 
Beim Bildaufbau magst du recht haben, nur ist mir nicht ganz klar, was man bei einem so einfachen Motiv hätte verändern können.

So, und damit dieser Post auch eine Berechtigung hat, noch ein Blumenbild (ICH steh da nämlich drauf )


----------



## nuol (25. Juli 2011)

...naja, bei einer Blume is das ja nicht allzu schwer. Entweder links (rechts-) bündig oder mittig.
Wobei ich bei deinem Bild irgendwie linksbündig passend fände, vorrausgesetzt rechts hast noch 
Bildinformationen (im Original) zur Verfügung... (Oder halt zurecht schneiden)

(PS:...nein ich hab kein Alibifoto)


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2011)

Mal ein bissel Seegras in motion...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russel Grow (26. Juli 2011)

So, da hatdu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (27. Juli 2011)

Das Blümchen Heute.


----------



## nuol (27. Juli 2011)

nach etwas Spielerei möchte ich auch gern mal wieder etwas Natur präsentieren


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juli 2011)

Yeah das sieht mal fett aus 

Erzähl mal bitte was dazu


----------



## ph1driver (27. Juli 2011)

Tippe mal auf eine Canon mit Miniatureffekt.


----------



## nuol (27. Juli 2011)

Sorry, wusste nicht, dass ich dazu nen Roman schreiben soll 

OK, kurz zur Story (falls du mein Bild meinst)
Zu Sechst hab ich mit einigen Kumpels/ Freunden im April diesen Jahres eine 3-tägige Kanutour absolviert.
Natürlich fährt man da an der ein oder anderen "Natürlichkeit" vorbei.
Bei diesem Schuss war herrlich schönes Wetter und ich durfte mal das Ruder aus der Hand werfen.
Zum Glück war ich nicht der Steuermann  und somit konnte ich mich gemütlich zurücklehnen und abdrücken.

Soviel dazu. Freut mich das es gefällt. 

EDITH: verwendete Software PSCS5 RAW Converter + Nik + Bokeh 2

Im RAW etwas geschärft, im NIK gecrossed und im Bokeh...selbsterklärend


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2011)

Unser 10 Jahre alter hund Moritz liebt kleine Hündinnen, und sie oft auch ihn - ich glaub wir werden ihn schon bald in Silvio umbennen...  Gestern im Park kam Donna (1,5 Jahre) an und ist wie verrückt um ihn herumgelaufen und hat in angesprungen usw. - davon hab ich hier mal 2 Collagen mit Serienfotos gemacht: einmal Donna im Laufen, dann Knockoutversuch durch Donna  Trotz bewölktem Himmel ganz o.k geworden


----------



## totovo (28. Juli 2011)

Wer die Spinne findet kriegt nen Keks!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juli 2011)

7 Uhr versteckt hinter dem Blütenblatt, man sieht aber einen Teil 

Hat ganze 0,5s gedauert das Ding zu finden. Ich glaub ich bin ne Frau und hab den Weitblick


----------



## totovo (28. Juli 2011)

Mpf... 
nagut, hier der Keks:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein Schmetterling!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

mal wieder nen paar bilder ausm park 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
nicht selber verkleinert/komprimiert und so, aber forum hat sie von 5-8mb auf xyzkb etc verkleinert daher vielleicht stellensweise etwas unscharf


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Juli 2011)

welches Objektiv benutzt du?
Und hast du mal die EXIFs?

vor allem vom letzten


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juli 2011)

Ja und ist das so ein Rundlicht-Blitz (keine Ahnung wie die richtig heißen ) Gibt einen echt lustig Effekt in den Tropfen mit dem fast geschlossenen Lichtkreis


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2011)

die amsel und die ente sind mit EF-S 4,0-5,6/55-250 IS kit objektiv, der rest ist mit EF 100mm 2,8 L IS USM Macro an einer 30D geschossen.
die exifs waren vorhanden bis das forum die bilder verkleinert hat, ich werd sie heut abend ma von zuhause hochladen, selber verkleinert, dann müssten die exifs eigentlich wieder da sein 
beim letzten fand ich halt die feine reflektionen des ringblitzes im tau, auch in den kleineren tropfen genial, verliert aber leicht durch die jpg kompremierung


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

"stellenweise etwas Unscharf", Alter, DU hast aber Ansprüche!


----------



## Senfgurke (29. Juli 2011)

endlich auch mal ein paar Blumen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (29. Juli 2011)

...steht ihr echt alle so auf Blumen, oder sind hier vermehrt Frauen anzufinden? 
Oder hat der ein oder andere keine Möglichkeit "richtige" Natur zu genießen? 
Es gibt Berge, Wiesen, Bäume, Felder, Tiere, Seen, Flüsse, meinetwegen auch Sonennunter(auf-)gänge...

Aber ´ne Blume im Blumentopf (?) ist alles andere als zeigenswert.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2011)

BILDERFLUT (ich hab insgesamt 38 Bilder dieser Wiese gemacht, falls mal eins verwackelt ist oder so)
Kritik, wie immer, erwünscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Juli 2011)

als für ein Handy 

vor allem das große, da siehts aus, als würden kleine Glaskugeln den Grashalm runter rollen


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank
Manchmal bin ich selbst über die Qualität überrascht. Wenn man 38 Bilder macht, dann muss ja was vernünftiges dabei sein.
Hier mal der Ausschnitt mit den "Glaskugeln"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> ...steht ihr echt alle so auf Blumen, oder sind hier vermehrt Frauen anzufinden?




Also ich steh auf Blumen!


----------



## Jarafi (5. August 2011)

Ich auch ,

ich hab hier mal einige Sonnenuntergangsaufnahmen.

ISO-200
F-11
1/400

Leider Rauschen einige Aufnahmen aus der Session etwas, was benutzt ihr für Einstellungen für einen schönen Sonnenuntergang?
ODer gibt es noch spezialeinstellungen Gradition etc.?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Demon82 (5. August 2011)

Bei meiner Nikon D5100 gibts extra Einstellung für Sonnenuntergänge, habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert 
Wenn ich ein Sonnenuntergang erwische, stelle ich paar Fotos rein.


----------



## Bääängel (5. August 2011)

Hab hier noch ein paar Falter ausm urlaub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demon82 (5. August 2011)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ein paar Falter ausm urlaub.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Foto sieht geil aus, daraus ein HDR Bild zu machen wäre richtig geil


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. August 2011)

Weshalb sollte denn da ein HDR draus gemacht werden? Da gibt es keinen Grund für. Es gibt keine über- oder unterbelichteten Teile auf dem Bild. Die Belichtung stimmt einfach. 
Oder meinst Du eines dieser qietschebunten Bilder, bei denen einfach sämtliche Regler aufgezogen werden, die aber, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, nichts mehr mit guter Fotografie zu tun haben. Da gibt es dann auch mal lila oder grüne Wolken bei.

@Jarafi:
Du könntest aus Deinen Sonnenuntergangsbildern wunderbar ein HDR machen. Da hättest Du auch im Vordergrund noch mehr Zeichnung. Beim 1. ist noch etwas vom Vordergrund sichtbar.     

Bei Nikon gibt es Active D-Lighting für einen größeren Dynamikumfang. Wenn es bei Deiner Kamera etwas ähnliches gibt, könntest Du es damit mal probieren. Am besten wäre hier aber ein Grauverlaufsfilter geeignet.

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## jusaca (6. August 2011)

Auch von mir mal ein paar Naturaufnahmen:

//Warum bitte kann ich keine Thumbnails einbinden und eine Verlinkung darauf legen...?
Dann füge ich halt einfach so die Links ein^^****** Move II[/URL]*** Beauty[/URL]*** Dream Of Forgotten Times[/URL]*** Of The Fallen[/URL]*** Burning Bush[/URL]

Grüße
jusaca


----------



## Jarafi (6. August 2011)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Weshalb sollte denn da ein HDR draus gemacht werden? Da gibt es keinen Grund für. Es gibt keine über- oder unterbelichteten Teile auf dem Bild. Die Belichtung stimmt einfach.
> Oder meinst Du eines dieser qietschebunten Bilder, bei denen einfach sämtliche Regler aufgezogen werden, die aber, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, nichts mehr mit guter Fotografie zu tun haben. Da gibt es dann auch mal lila oder grüne Wolken bei.
> 
> @Jarafi:
> ...



Danke dir, ich hab eine Olympus E450.

Das interessante ist, das die Bilder wenn ich sie selber einstelle etwas mehr rauschen als der Sonnenuntergangsmodus.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (6. August 2011)

Von Wasser und anderen Tropfen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und noch ein bisschen blumig, passend zur generellen Thematik gerade. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (6. August 2011)

Da es in der Nordsee ja meistens keine großen Wellen gibt...


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2011)

Schön dynamisch!


----------



## DOcean (6. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal 2 von mir in Israel...


----------



## kruemelgirl (7. August 2011)

Ich kann da sicher nicht mithalten, aber jeder hat ja mal angefangen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. August 2011)

Bin ich eigentlich der auslöser für die vielen HDRs? Sind ja in letzter Zeit ziemlich viele HDRs

Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Urlaub(Rügen). Die Bilder, die ich gemacht habe, sind leider alle nicht so wirklich geworden, aber der Strand ist genial.


----------



## totovo (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Kätzchen...


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2011)

Schöne Katze! Miau! 

Ob dies auf meine Taube abgesehen hat? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (9. August 2011)

kann schon sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist aber noch kleiner, als die Taube


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. August 2011)

Ist das bild mit der taube unbearbeitet ? Die augen sehen ha mal geil aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (9. August 2011)

ich will dann mal die nächste katze posten, bzw. kater.
friedhof der kuscheltiere lässt grüßen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Ist das bild mit der taube unbearbeitet ? Die augen sehen ha mal geil aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja, sind unbearbeitet. Ist irgend ne exotische Taubenart... Die haben auch ganz "pelzige" Füßchen. Hab ich aber nicht aufem Bild.


EDIT: Die Füßchen hab ich doch aufem Bild...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michelthemaster (14. August 2011)

So, hallo liebe Fotofreunde, nach langer Absistenz in dem Fotografie Forum bin ich wieder am Start, und diesmal auch mit neuer Ausrüstung!

Die Panasonic Lumix Kompaktkamera musste Folgendem weichen:

Nikon D5100

Nikkor 18-200mm VRI

Und natürlich noch Kleinskram, wie Tasche etc 

Dann möchte ich euch auch mal meine ersten Bilder zeigen, die ich mit meiner neuen Kamera gemacht hab. Ich kann im Übrigen nur sagen, dass ich sehr begeistert von der D5100 bin. 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Und ja, wir bleiben (zumindest teilweise) beim Thema Katzen  Würde mich sehr über eure Meinung (besonders zum ersten Bild) freuen!

*PS: Ich fände es super, wenn JEDER unter seinen Bildern schreibt, mit welcher Kamera und Objektiv das Foto gemacht wurde, fänd ich wirklich Klasse!*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2011)

Die arme Maus


----------



## FlyKilla (15. August 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die arme Maus


Ist bestimmt ´ne Kirchenmaus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (15. August 2011)

... mein erstes Bild vom aktuellen SWE-Urlaub in ("verspieltem") Infrarot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
 - Leider mit zu vielen CA´s
 - das Boot?! Hmmm...


----------



## Deadhunter (15. August 2011)

@ Nuol 

finde ich sehr gelungen!!!

mfg


----------



## Taitan (15. August 2011)

Mein Kater:


----------



## michelthemaster (18. August 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Mein Kater:


 
Weich und wuschig, so muss das sein ^^ Scheint mir aber ein etwas zu breit geratenes Exemplar zu sein 

Hier mal weitere Bilder von mir. 

Würde mir immer noch wünschen, dass *JEDER ZU SEINEN BILDERN KAMERA UND OBJEKTIV ANGIBT*. Das fänd ich wirklich Klasse, wenn sich das hier jeder angewöhnen würde 

Gruß

Micha

Ausrüstung: Nikon D5100 + 18-200mm Nikkor VRI


----------



## khepp242 (19. August 2011)

Hier mal "Makro" mit Eos 1000D + 70-200 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider durch einen Zaun hindurch, also kein Makro-Setup und bei recht direkter Sonneneinstrahlung. Etwas zurecht geschnitten.


----------



## nuol (19. August 2011)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Würde mir immer noch wünschen, dass *JEDER ZU SEINEN BILDERN KAMERA UND OBJEKTIV ANGIBT*. Das fänd ich wirklich Klasse, wenn sich das hier jeder angewöhnen würde



Warum? Schau in die EXIF´s, da findest sicher noch ein paar mehr relevante Informationen...


----------



## MetallSimon (19. August 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Warum? Schau in die EXIF´s, da findest sicher noch ein paar mehr relevante Informationen...


Dito. EXIF's sind sogar bei mir vorhanden.


----------



## Taitan (19. August 2011)

Jop, bei mir sind die meisten Exifs vorhanden. 

Noch mal seine Majestät der König und Königin


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Warum? Schau in die EXIF´s, da findest sicher noch ein paar mehr relevante Informationen...


 
Bei vielen Usern fehlen aber die Exifs (wahrscheinlich durchs bearbeiten), und da ist es doch schöner wenn man es gleich dazuschreibt.


----------



## nuol (22. August 2011)

...darauf sollet man natürlich achten, und wenn nicht vorhanden, einfach hinzuschreiben, klar 

aber PS: welches Programm löscht automatisch beim Abspeichern die EXIF´s?
(Ich hab damit weder beim IrfanView noch bei CS5 Probleme.)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung welche das machen, bei vielen hier ist es aber der Fall. Und wenn man fragt bekommt man die Antwort "weiß selber nicht warum die weg sind".


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. August 2011)

bei mir verschwinden sie immer wegen dem forum, ich speicher (raw nach jpg halt) sie bei mir zuhause und verkleiner sie, aber wohl zu groß fürs forum (oder ka was da wieder für nen problem bestehen soll) das dann die jpg quali nochmal zu senken scheint beim upload und dann sind die exifs weg ...


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

jo geht mir auch so


----------



## Taitan (22. August 2011)

Normalerweise sind Adobe Produkte Exif Killer. Lightroom 3 macht aber hingegen wenig Probleme.


----------



## nuol (22. August 2011)

Adobe Produkte Exif Killer?
Kann ich nicht unterstreichen, es sei denn, du öffnest ein neues dokument, kopierst das Bild hinein, und speicherst es dann.
Öffnet man aber DIREKT das Bild, bearbeitet und speichert es, gab´s bei mir noch NIE PRobleme. Ich tippe somit hier ganz stark auf ERROR LAYER 8 
Und das dieser Thread nicht aus den Rudern gerät, hier mal ein Naturfoto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (24. August 2011)

war eigentlich ein Versehen, ich hab ein Blatt Papier als Reflektor benutzt, dabei ist der Hintergrund komplett schwarz geworden.
mir gefällt's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (25. August 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Blatt auch^^ 

Mal wieder von mir ein paar (alle mit Canon EOS 400D):

*Tamron AF 28-75mm
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Canon EF 75-300mm, 4-5.6 USM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Canon EF 100mm, 2.8 Macro USM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mit den meisten recht zufrieden, aber nen schönen Blitz zu erwischen ist echt schwierig - entweder ist das Gewitter zu weit weg, oder man (sprich die Kamera) bleibt nicht trocken .

Feedback immer erwünscht.

EDIT: Die weissen Blumen sowie die Hummel sind leicht nachgeschärft, die restlichen Bilder sind unbearbeitet.


----------



## GPHENOM (25. August 2011)

Wie lange hast du für den Blitz belichtet?


----------



## Deimos (25. August 2011)

Nur 12 Sekunden. Dummerweise wars sehr windig und trotz beschwertem Stativ gabs da vermutlich schon die eine oder andere Verwacklung  Zudem hatte ich noch Rückenlicht vom Wohnzimmer, weshalb ich die Blende relativ hoch (18) setzen musste.

Folgender wurde auch mit dem Tamron 28-75 gemacht, Verschlusszeit war 21s und Blende 7.1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. August 2011)

Hab da auch noch etwas, alles nur mit der Handy Cam


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. August 2011)

die letzten paar tage entstanden, als ich mal zeit hatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch etwas, alles nur mit der Handy Cam


 
Selbst wenn du nur mit dem Handy die Bilder gemacht hast, finde ich die Motive der ersten drei Bilder doch besser, als viele andere hier gezeigte. 

@RC Shad0w
Beim ersten war der HG ein griff ins Klo. sollte die Pflanze in einem Topf stehen, stell sie einfach mal vor einige andere Blumen. sieht bestimmt besser aus.
LZB bei wasserfällen sehen bist ganz gut aus, baer dann muss der WaFa auch etwas hermachen. versuchs mal mit näher ran gehen und die Kamera tiefer positionieren.


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. August 2011)

na wart, ich kann ja in richtung straße fotografieren  das teil einfach wegrücken geht net, is zu groß :p
dafür üb ich ja noch. beim nächsten mal berücksichtige ich das  leider gibts hier keinen wasserfall, nur so bächlein


----------



## khepp242 (25. August 2011)

Es gibt Bilder, da helfen auch keine EXIFs. Ich hab' mal ein wenig mit meinem Tamron SP 17mm f/3.5 Adaptall II + Adapter  experimentiert, mit manuellem Fokus, Live View und Stativ.

1. Offenblende
2. Blende 5,6


----------



## Jackhammer (25. August 2011)

Besuch am Gartenteich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und im anhang noch ein Panoschnitt


----------



## Senfgurke (26. August 2011)

Erster Versuch mit einem Schweißglas
Belichtungszeit 32 Sekunden
bis auf Zuschnitt und Horizontbegradigung ooC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (26. August 2011)

fürn anfang nicht schlecht, nur noch den Weissabgleich anpassen, dann ist es nicht mehr so Grün.


----------



## SXFreak (26. August 2011)

Kodak C875


----------



## Jarafi (27. August 2011)

Morgen Leute, echt super Aufnahmen hier 

Ich war in der Wutachschlucht unterwegs, es kommen noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Senfgurke (27. August 2011)

@Jarafi
Dreh das Panorama mal ein bisschen, das kippt gleich um 

Hatte das grün absichtlich so gelassen, weil es imho gepasst hat.
hab ein neues gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal etwas länger belichtet und den WB angeglichen, aber auf natürliche Farben komm ich mit Lightroom irgendwie nich...
Aber der Stich gefällt mir


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Aber der Stich gefällt mir


 
mir dafür die patige Brücke um so weniger...


----------



## totovo (27. August 2011)

So...

noch ein Bildchen aus Italien, leider ausversehen mit ISO 800 geschossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Taitan (28. August 2011)

Sonnenuntergang 4tw.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. August 2011)

das dritte gefällt mir sehr, Taitan!


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (29. August 2011)

Auf jeden Fall! Das könnte glatt einem Fantasy-Spiel entstammen. Sehr stimmig. 

Pretty in Pink...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AV


----------



## FlyKilla (29. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmm,... die Fenster müßten mal geputzt werden...


----------



## khepp242 (29. August 2011)

Mmmh, stimmt.  Wie kommt die denn da hin?


----------



## FlyKilla (30. August 2011)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Mmmh, stimmt.  Wie kommt die denn da hin?


Naja, wie das eine Schnecke so macht. Gekrochen, vermute ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (30. August 2011)

In der Tat...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triniter (1. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 mal aus FN am Bodensee.

Und noch 2 vom schnorcheln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (2. September 2011)

Ein Blümchen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und unser neues Haustier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... MfG


----------



## FlyKilla (3. September 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Und unser neues Haustier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haben wir auch. Aber irgendwie mögen die beiden sich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. September 2011)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Haben wir auch. Aber irgendwie mögen die beiden sich nicht.


Ich glaube unsere ist schwanger.


----------



## michelthemaster (3. September 2011)

Hier mal noch ein paar Exemplare. Der Filter (bei dem Himmelbild) ist beabsichtigt und verleit dem Bild eine künstlerische Wirkung.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Bilder wie immer gemacht mit einer Nikon D5100 + Nikkor 18-200VR!


----------



## Luap12 (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachträgliche Umwandlung in S/W + künstliche Vignette + 25% gecroppt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50% gecroppt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michelthemaster (4. September 2011)

@ Paul:

Hey Kollege, mal ein kleiner Tipp, wenn du ein "echtes" Copyright-Zeichen haben willst, so wie es auch auf meinen Bildern vorhanden ist, dann musst du nur Folgendes tun:

"Alt" gedrückt halten und dabei 0169 eingeben und Leerzeichen, zack, ist das © da 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Luap12 (4. September 2011)

Danke, werde es bei den nächsten Bildern so machen!

ASCII, richtig?


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. September 2011)

Hat in Deutschland eh keine Gültigkeit


----------



## wuschel1003 (4. September 2011)

Das schöne Bayern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fotos sind mit einer Canon Power Shot S3IS gemacht.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. September 2011)

Hat keiner mehr Bilder?


----------



## FlyKilla (10. September 2011)

Doch, ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PowerWaffel (10. September 2011)

Boar sehen eure Bilder schön aus!


----------



## coolwater (10. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So, hier mal ein paar von mir. Die Bilder wurden mit einer Panasonic Lumix G3 und einen Lumix H-H014 geschossen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luap12 (10. September 2011)

So, habe auch mal wieder was hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolwater (10. September 2011)

Die sind von heut Mittag.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Sonnenblume

Hoffe das klappt jetzt


----------



## MetallSimon (10. September 2011)

Du bist ja einer. Tripplepost und dann Immernoch ohne Bilder


----------



## coolwater (10. September 2011)

Jaaa,
eine kleine Schande.
Aber jetzt gibt es Bilder.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luap12 (10. September 2011)

Zu dem mit der Sonneblume: Bei Gegenlicht (fast) immer blitzen!

Das mit dem Verkehrsschild scheint mir recht blaustichig...

EDIT: ... oder sagen wir es so: Das Schild ist recht blass und der Himmel wirkt sehr... diesig.


----------



## coolwater (10. September 2011)

Danke für den tipp mit den Blitzen. Das andere Bild ist technisch nicht gut, aber mir gefällt der Aufbau.


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. September 2011)

Habe mich heute mal in der Speicherstadt rumgetrieben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Motiv ist vermutlich schon hunderttausendfach abgelichtet worden, ich wollte aber mein eigenes. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

Edit: Ups, falscher Thread, sollte eigentlich in den Di-Thread.
Vielleicht kann es ein Mod verschieben?


----------



## ph1driver (11. September 2011)

Mein Kitten.

Bild ist OoC nur verkleinert fürs Forum

F/4
1/20 sek.
ISO 640








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luap12 (11. September 2011)

*@ Schrauberopi*

Das erste finde ich Klasse, beim 2.ten gefällt mir der Schnitt nicht so. Ich schätze mal, dass sich evt. beim ersten ein Panorama angeboten hätte, also auch links mehr Bild, aber ist auch so schon genial (vllt etwas Kontrast rausnehmen?)!!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/30115-schrauberopi.html


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. September 2011)

Das Problem war, dass dort ein Gebäude eingerüstet und mit einer Plane verdeckt war. Etwas mehr Weitwinkel hätte da schon genügt. Die Plane ist leider auf den Fotos deutlich zu sehen. Ich kann ja mal eines reinstellen (in den Di-Thread). Werde es auch mal mit weniger Kontrast probieren. 

LG


----------



## nuol (17. September 2011)

...aus dem aktuellen Sommerurlaub mit der kleinen Kamera. Hier bei der Schlucht "More Kastell".

- künstliches Bokeh - weißer Rahmen - leicht geschärft - 
(Kameradaten siehe EXIF's)


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. September 2011)

Hinter Gittern...

Mfg


----------



## FlyKilla (18. September 2011)

Ich hatte ein wenig Langeweile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (18. September 2011)

Nue ein paar Schnappschüssen, nicht bearbeitet oder sonstiges: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2011)

Neulich im Weinberg


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2011)

Die Kastanien gefallen mir!


----------



## coolwater (19. September 2011)

Hier ist noch eine Weinbergschnecke(im Weinberg).


----------



## The Ice Cream Man (20. September 2011)

hier sind ein paar flitterwochen fotos von mir  
die fotos wurden mit lightroom ein bisschen aufgepeppt


----------



## FlyKilla (23. September 2011)

Der "Sommer" geht zu Ende. *schnief*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khepp242 (24. September 2011)

So schön kann ISO 1600 sein... 
Oder was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2011)

The Ice Cream Man schrieb:


> hier sind ein paar flitterwochen fotos von mir
> die fotos wurden mit lightroom ein bisschen aufgepeppt


 
Die meisten Bilder haben garnix mit Naturfotografie zutun


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2011)

Nur nicht hängen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (29. September 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die meisten Bilder haben garnix mit Naturfotografie zutun


 Die meisten Bilder haben gar nix mit Fotografie zu tun.


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. Oktober 2011)

War mal ein bisschen unterwegs.


----------



## totovo (8. Oktober 2011)

So...

Macros! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Oktober 2011)

Ein Teil meiner Ausbeute vom Wochenende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ersten Vesuche mit Verlaufsfilter (Cokin 121s):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## nuol (12. Oktober 2011)

[bitte löschen]


----------



## coolwater (12. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal was von mir:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom letzten Urlaub vor 4 Monaten.

Alle gemacht mit der Canon Eos 500D. Die HDR Bilder musste ich leider ohne Stativ machen.

Edit: Bevor vielleicht die Frage aufkommt: Im ersten Bild hat der Weißabgleich perfekt funktioniert. Es war wirklich so orange.


----------



## Jarafi (15. Oktober 2011)

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder 

Ich hoffe sie gefallen.


----------



## coolwater (16. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal einige Nachtfotografien.
Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Stativ benutzt, sondern Gegenstände die alternativ vorhanden waren, wie z.B. Mülltonnen. Ausgelöst über einen Kabelauslöser.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Oktober 2011)

Sonnenaufgang vom 12. September




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2011)

coolwater schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Nachtfotografien.
> Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Stativ benutzt, sondern Gegenstände die alternativ vorhanden waren, wie z.B. Mülltonnen. Ausgelöst über einen Kabelauslöser.


 
Bei Bild 3 dachte ich mir "kennst du doch"
Pforzheim, Blick aufs CCP mit der Stadtkirche und dem Theater. Rechts der Rathausparkplatz und die Bücherei.
Woher aus der Gegend bist du? Die ersten beiden Fotos kann ich nämlich nicht zuordnen.


----------



## coolwater (16. Oktober 2011)

@yappi

Richtig gesehen!
Ich wohne auch in Pforzheim, Oststadt. Die ersten beiden Fotos habe ich in Huchenfeld geschossen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Oktober 2011)

Und es gibt doch Aliens 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## joker105 (18. Oktober 2011)

Natur pur, Sonntagsspaziergang am 16.10.11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Oktober 2011)

Mal ein Paar Naturereignissbilder..

:XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim letzten beieindruckte mich der kleine Blitzarm vor dem Haus,wie weit der Blitz so austrahlt^^.


----------



## cYnd (21. Oktober 2011)

Wie ihr seht, interessiere ich mich für Nachtaufnahmen (anderes aber auch)


----------



## unterseebotski (24. Oktober 2011)

Nachtaufnahmen find ich persönlich auch sehr interessant. Hier meine 2 bislang besten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find das erste sieht fast aus wie ein Gemälde, richtig dramatische Wolken. Das zweite ist nicht hier auf der Erde entstanden. Das ist nachts auf dem Mars und der Beweis, dass dort flüssiges Wasser existiert. ^^


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Jup sehr cool, vor allem das Erste 

Beim zweite fällt das Rauschen leider echt sehr stark auf  Beim Ersten störts finde ich jetzt gar nicht. Da wirkt es wie ein Stielmittel, beim zweiten aber gar nicht  Schade drum. Die Idee etc. ist auf jeden Fall SEHR GEIL!


----------



## unterseebotski (24. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup sehr cool, vor allem das Erste
> 
> Beim zweite fällt das Rauschen leider echt sehr stark auf  Beim Ersten störts finde ich jetzt gar nicht. ...


 Tja, so ist das halt mit Film.  Das war auch das einzige Mal, dass ich nen 200er DM-Drogerie Film genommen hab.


----------



## cYnd (24. Oktober 2011)

Gafflen mir beide sehr gut 

Wo hast du die gemacht und darf man deine Einstellungen erfahrn?


----------



## unterseebotski (24. Oktober 2011)

cYnd schrieb:


> Gafflen mir beide sehr gut
> 
> Wo hast du die gemacht und darf man deine Einstellungen erfahrn?


Südwestküste von Sardinien, das erste entstand Ende September/Anfang Oktober, als es schon heftige Wetterwechsel gab.
Das zweite in einem anderen Urlaub, gleiche Stelle aber Blick nach Süden im Juni.

Einstellungen weiß ich net mehr, hab eher längere Bel.zeiten genommen, schätze so 10-20 Sekunden - und Blende im mittleren Bereich. Denke so 6-11... Ich experimentiere da immer mit verschiedenen Varianten.

Im 1. Bild sieht man so'n roten Strich. Das war ein Fischerboot, das langsam da rumgetuckert ist. So lange hat's belichtet...


----------



## cYnd (24. Oktober 2011)

Das Boot ist mir zuerst nicht aufgefallen, erst als dus gesgat hast 

Ich poste einfach mal meine Seite bei deviantart, wer will kann ja ma reinschaun 
*** @ Deviantart[/url]


----------



## khepp242 (25. Oktober 2011)

Noch eins aus'm Regen.


----------



## cYnd (26. Oktober 2011)

Find ich vllt bisschen zu dunkel, aber genrell gefällts mir


----------



## khepp242 (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke, ja stimmt ist etwas dunkel. Allerdings hat es zu dem Zeitpunkt geregnet und es war schon etwas dunkler, daher gefiel es mir gut.


----------



## cYnd (26. Oktober 2011)

Denke das wäre auch ein schönes Motiv für ne HDR-Aufnahme geworden


----------



## onslaught (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi, mein Freund Spi beim Mittagsschläfchen

Sonne, Mond und ...

-Nicht Nachbearbeitet-


----------



## khepp242 (26. Oktober 2011)

cYnd schrieb:


> Denke das wäre auch ein schönes Motiv für ne HDR-Aufnahme geworden


HDR, was ist das?  



			
				onslaught schrieb:
			
		

> Sonne, Mond und ...


Sterne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puh, in der Größe ist's noch aktzeptabel.  Kein Meisterwerk, aber gut ergänzt.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (27. Oktober 2011)

Ist das Kepheus?

AV


----------



## khepp242 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung.  An den Abend war der Himmel schön klar, so dass ich mich ein wenig an dieser Art der Fotografie versucht habe. Übrigens gar nicht so leicht wenn man im Dunkeln versucht die unendlich Fokusstellung zu finden...


----------



## onslaught (27. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kein Photo, nur zum Vergleich, könnte durchaus Kepheus sein


----------



## cYnd (27. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auchnoch dann 2 Nachtaufnahmen von mir


----------



## Skysnake (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie haste eigentlich das erste Bild gemacht?

Am Teleskop mit automatischer Nachführung?

Und wie lange Belichtet etc?


----------



## cYnd (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich?

Nee, ist viel viel einfacher 
-> Hellen Stern suchen, LiveView ranzoomen und scharfstellen lassen (ggf selbst scharfstellen)
-ISO 1600
- 30 sek Belichtungszeit
- F/3.5

Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass das Bild relativ hoch gemacht wurde (ca. 400m oder so) mit praktisch keiner Luftverschmutzung


----------



## Skysnake (28. Oktober 2011)

bei 30s hab ich teils schon verwischer  

und ich nutz ein ordentliches Stativ


----------



## cYnd (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin bei 18mm (hab noch das Canon Standart Objektiv), wenn ich reinzoome, verschwimmt es bei mir auch, versuch ISO höher zu machen(3200 oder evtl höher) und dementsprechend kürzere Belichtungszeit


----------



## Skysnake (29. Oktober 2011)

ah ok, ich hätte mal mir das Bild aufm PC im Detail anschauen sollen  Da sieht man auch, das es bei dir ziemlich rauscht. Ist mir aufm Touchpad gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## cYnd (29. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehste auch, dass manche Sterne auch schon en bisschen "verrutscht" sind


----------



## Skysnake (29. Oktober 2011)

ja, aber halt erst aufm 24 Zöller mit richtig reingezoomt.

Aufm Touchpad mit dem kleinen Display zoomt man halt nicht so weit rein 

Schon sehr verblüffender Effekt, und ich muss sagen, bei dir wars dunkel. Bei uns sieht man so viele Sterne nicht -.- DRECKS Lichtverschmutzung....


----------



## cYnd (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja, so dunkel wars auch ned, war Vollmond 

Aber wie gesagt, der Ort (Villing in FR) ist relativ hoch und wenig Luftverschmutztung und das macht sich enorm bemerkbar


----------



## onslaught (30. Oktober 2011)

Hübsches Pärchen


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Oktober 2011)

Vor kurzem in Dänemark.


----------



## totovo (30. Oktober 2011)

Grand Canaria - Die Insel des ewigen Frühlings Teil 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruemelgirl (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. November 2011)

Schnabeltierpaparazzi im Garten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (1. November 2011)

Auch mal wieder was von mir.

Leider sind die Ohren Abgeschnitten 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (2. November 2011)

Wann wirds wieder Sommer!


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2011)

Rechts das original, links das bearbeitete. Kann ich das so lassen oder sind die Farben doch zu knallig? Mir gefällts so ganz gut.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. November 2011)

Sowie das Original als auch das bearbeitete gefallen mir ganz gut. Nutzt du Photoshop?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2011)

Ja, aber das hab ich mit Photofilter gemacht. Für schnell Sachen wie z.B. Helligkeits.-Kontrastkorrekturen, Farbabgleiche usw... naja, wenns halt schnell gehen soll nutze ich Photofilter.

Edit: Määääh!

Schönes Bild.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. November 2011)

Photofilter werd ich mir mal anschauen. 

Danke, määähhr Bilder gibts auch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (2. November 2011)

Grand Canyon, naja fast zumindest...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (11. November 2011)

11.11.11 und Vollmond.


----------



## khepp242 (11. November 2011)

Leuchtendes Grün im Herbst.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. November 2011)

Ist schon ein paar Tage her aber da sieht man das der Herbst da ist


----------



## coolwater (12. November 2011)

Katze


----------



## FlyKilla (13. November 2011)

coolwater schrieb:


> Katze


Schönes Bild.
Ein Alibi Bild von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (13. November 2011)

hätte auch noch eine Katze.
Unser Gimp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (13. November 2011)

Miau!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (13. November 2011)

Hey, sieht aus wie unser Charly!


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. November 2011)

Nach so vielen Katzen mal wieder etwas Herbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2011)

Katze!


----------



## nuol (14. November 2011)

Herbst.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. November 2011)

Frost.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. November 2011)

Frost...


----------



## RC Shad0w (20. November 2011)

nachschub. alles ohne nachbearbeitung. einmal 18-55mm und einmal 70-300mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier nochmal ein video mit der 550d und 18-55mm




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZoI7o5q43tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2011)

Die Bilder auf den Schienen sehen nett aus, aber ich kann das echt nicht gut heißen.....

Du weißt schon, dass das gefährlich ist, auf Schienen zu stehen, wo Züge durch fahren... Man sieht, dass die noch benutzt werden.... So was läuft unter Eingriff in den Schienenverkehr, und wenn das mal die Polizei etc. sieht, dann wirds auch teuer. Da wird dann nämlich der Schienenverkehr eingestellt/umgeleitet. 

Sorry, aber ganz schlechtes Vorbild. Jedes Jahr sterben genug Leute, die meinen Sie müssten über Schienen laufen um den Weg abzukürzen etc.

Wirklich klasse Bilder, aber so was kann ich einfach nicht gut finden. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## RC Shad0w (20. November 2011)

äääähm danke für deine fürsorge, aber dort fährt die thüringenbahn. an dieser stelle hubt sie erstens schon meter vorher, zweitens bin ich nicht lebensmüde  da fährt nur zur vollen und halben stunde ein zug vorbei. von daher brauchst du dir keine sorgen um mich zu machen


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2011)

Ich sags ja nur, gibt immer Spinner, die so was nach machen. Ich bin schon davon ausgegangen, das du jetzt nicht total lebensmüde bist, aber man weiß ja nie 

Zudem würde ich mich auf Hupen nicht verlassen. Das sind auch nur Menschen, die das auch mal vergessen. Zug ist halt immer Kacke, der hat son beschissen langen Bremsweg und man kann die Geschwindigkeit immer schlecht einschätzen durch die oft langen geraden Gleise.


----------



## unterseebotski (21. November 2011)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> äääähm danke für deine fürsorge, aber dort fährt die thüringenbahn. an dieser stelle hubt sie erstens schon meter vorher, zweitens bin ich nicht lebensmüde  da fährt nur zur vollen und halben stunde ein zug vorbei. von daher brauchst du dir keine sorgen um mich zu machen


 Coole Bilder, die depressive Stimmung gefällt mir...

Aber das Video... Du solltest in Zukunft unbedingt ein Stativ verwenden und häufige Schwenks vermeiden. Ist OK wenn Du einzelnen Fischen mit der Camera folgst, aber dann nur über sanfte Schwenks mit Stativ und ohne Autofocus...  Das wäre sonst echt ne interessante Sache.


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. November 2011)

schön das dir die bilder gefallen

ja das mit einem stativ is so ne sache. ich hab eins, aber mit dem braucht man keine videos machen, weil es ruckelt wenn man es waagerecht dreht. is halt nur ein fotostativ und keins für videos. die sind nämlich wesentlich teurer. das hab ich mir geholt: Cullmann ALPHA 2500 Stativ mit 3-Wege-Kopf: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

und das war kein autofocus, das hab ich mit der hand focusiert. desswegen wackelt es auch so, weil mit 2 händen an der cam kommt immer irgendwie unruhe rein


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2011)

Erst halb 10 gibts ne Schnitte


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (27. November 2011)

nuol schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine "Gefällt mir nicht" - Schaltfläche?


 
Ich glaube nicht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## cYnd (3. Dezember 2011)

So, zu Weihnachten gibts das Canon 55-250mm, endlich mal ein Teleobjektiv


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöner Thread 

Da kram ich auch mal was aus^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Dezember 2011)

Nichtsmehr los hier?!


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

Eine Red Fire/ Sakura Garnelen? :0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Dezember 2011)

Uhh mhh da bin ich überfragt. Ich hab die Garnelen mal vor paar Jahren von einer Bekannten bekommen. Werden in Letzter Zeit irgendwie immer weniger und immer mehr Schnecken.


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2011)

Ein Täubchen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Uhh mhh da bin ich überfragt. Ich hab die Garnelen mal vor paar Jahren von einer Bekannten bekommen. Werden in Letzter Zeit irgendwie immer weniger und immer mehr Schnecken.


 Sollte eine Red Fire garnele sein. Wenn du Probleme mitm AQ hast oder fragen, können wir uns ja per Pinnwand verständigen.


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2011)

Reserva Africana, Sa Coma, Mallorca :


----------



## unterseebotski (16. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir hinterm Haus, einmal "normal" und einmal als alte Fotografie. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genim2008 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi, das sind meine ersten Bilder mit meiner Kamera (Nikon D3100, 18-55mm) (1x bearbeitet mit ViewNX 2, 1x unbearbeitet) Kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht  !


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2011)

Welches ist denn das bearbeitete?   Das Erste finde ich schöner.

Alibi-Bild^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genim2008 (16. Dezember 2011)

Das erste ist auch "bearbeitet" Kontrast+Schattenzeichnung etwas erhöht Aber jetzt nicht mit Photoshop damit kenn ich mich noch nicht aus  Alle anderen (mit ausnahme vom 2ten ) ebenfalls (Kontrast, Helligkeit, Lichter-/Schattenzeichnung und noch paar autokorrektur sachen)


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2011)

Jup, schöne Bilder  Ich steh auf Schärfe und Kontrast. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (La Graciosa, Lanzarote)


----------



## guna7 (16. Dezember 2011)

Genim2008 schrieb:


> Hi, das sind meine ersten Bilder mit meiner Kamera (Nikon D3100, 18-55mm) (1x bearbeitet mit ViewNX 2, 1x unbearbeitet) Kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht  !


 Schöne Bilder aber von Natur nix zu sehen!


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Dezember 2011)

Moin, bei mir war jetzt schon Bescherung. Habe mir endlich eine EOS 1100D gegönnt. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter besser werden. Damit ich mit ihr raus gehen kann, zum spielen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolwater (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hier mal ein klassisches Makromotiv.
Kamera Panasonic Lumix G3 mit Tamron 90mm f2,8


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Dezember 2011)

@*coolwater* Das Bokeh des ersten Bildes finde ich nicht so toll, das zweite Bild sieht super aus.
@*FlyKilla* Wie bist du da so nah rangekommen?


----------



## coolwater (21. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal eine Weitwinkel( 24mm ) Aufnahme:


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Dezember 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> @*FlyKilla* Wie bist du da so nah rangekommen?


Wenn ich ehrlich bin, da war ein Zaun zwischen. Also, so´n kleines Privat Gehege.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unterseebotski (22. Dezember 2011)

Der Blick von meinem Balkon an einem Wintermorgen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine klassische Gegenlichtaufnahme. Habe die Automatik messen lassen und dann bei gleicher Belichtungszeit noch 1 Blende weiter aufgemacht.
Dank Polfilter konnte ich den Nebel bzw. Dunst im Tal gut betonen.
Ein paar Minuten später waren die Wolken vor der Sonne - habe also Glück gehabt.
Ein Film rauscht einfach schöner als ne Digicam, finde ich. Sieht man gut in den Bäumen unten links.


----------



## coolwater (26. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal einige Bilder vom Dobel (Schwarzwald): Aufgenommen mit einer Panasonic G3 und den Tamron 90mm f2,8.


----------



## Diavolos (26. Dezember 2011)

@coolwater: kommst du aus dieser Gegend? Ich bin auch aus der Umgebung 

So sah es bis vor ein paar Tagen noch bei mir aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolwater (26. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wohne in Pforzheim. Bei uns gabs noch gar keinen Schnee.


----------



## Bagui (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Cuba-Urlaub dieses Jahr. Leider nur mit meiner 0815 Cam geknipst, aber bald wird umgerüstet


----------



## qkn (30. Dezember 2011)

Ein Sonnenuntergang im Spätjahr auf dem Moosturm im Schwarzwald. Schöne Inversivwetterlage wie man sieht.

Canon EOS 500D
Tamron 18-200
Stativ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Januar 2012)

Noch mehr "nicht Elch". Diesmal mit meiner kleinen Fotografiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Januar 2012)

Meine Frau und ich haben uns unsere erste DSLR geleistet (Canon Eos 1100D). Wir üben noch. Trotzdem erstaunlich, was das Gerät für Bilder zaubert, alleine in der Vollautomatik.

Der letzte Apfel an unserem Baum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mischk@ (6. Januar 2012)

Canon Powershot sx100is


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Januar 2012)

Unsere Lea:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2012)

Das ist keine Naturfotografie. 

Nebenbei, sieht aus wie unsere Katze  


Alibibild:


----------



## Mischk@ (7. Januar 2012)

> *Natur* (lat.: _natura_, von _nasci_ „entstehen, geboren werden“, grch. semantische Entsprechung φύσις, _physis_, vgl. „Physik“) bezeichnet als Vorstellung alles, was nicht vom Menschen geschaffen wurde. Der Begriff wird jedoch in verschiedenen Gesellschaften und oft auch innerhalb einer Gesellschaft unterschiedlich und manchmal widersprüchlich verwendet.
> Man unterscheidet zwischen _belebter Natur_ (_biotisch_, z. B. Pflanzen, *Tiere*) und _unbelebter Natur_ (_abiotisch_, z. B. Steine, Flüssigkeiten, Gase). Die Begriffe „belebt“ beziehungsweise „unbelebt“ sind dabei eng mit den Begriffsklärungen von _Lebewesen_ und _Leben_ verbunden, und in den Kontext philosophischer oder weltanschaulicher Anschauungsweise eingebunden


 
Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2012)

Nicht wirklich. Wenn man Tiere im freien (Wildnis) fotografiert, passt das mit belebter Natur. Ein Haustier ist für mich keine Natur (dafür haben wir sogar ein "Zeigt her eure Haustiere" Thread ), vorallem wenn man im Hintergrund noch den Plattenspieler sieht. 


Hier extra für euch Off-Topic "Fotografen" herausgesucht: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/7803-der-haustierthread-49.html


Als kleine Info (wem Naturfotografie interessiert) schaut euch zum Beispiel mal diese Seite an:

Naturfotos - Naturfotografie | Tierfotos und Pflanzenfotos


Dort seht ihr was Naturfotos sind. Da werdet ihr kein einziges Haustierbild finden


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Januar 2012)

Ob man nun eine Katze, die im Haus lebt noch zur Natur zählen kann, oder nicht. Darüber läßt sich prima streiten. Fakt ist, das unsere Mäusejäger Wildkatzen sind.
Sie wurden von einem Katzen-Verein neben ihrer toten Mutter gefunden. Das bringt mich zur Überlegung, ist das erste von den unteren drei Bilder ein Natur-Bild?
Ein Haustier ist es ja nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hier extra für euch Off-Topic "Fotografen" herausgesucht:


Danke, das das du Fotografen in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast. Das ist auch ein Zeichen der Wertschätzung.
Einen schönen Sonntag noch. Peace & love


----------



## Skysnake (8. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Freundin. Die hatte echt glück mit dem Motiv 

PS: Voll der Kindergarten hier -.-


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2012)




----------



## NotAnExit (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)




----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GERMAX (24. Januar 2012)

Was man da sieht ist im Süden Fuerteventuras - genauer gesagt auf der Halbinsel Jandia, Westküste, einige Kilometer südl. von Cofete auf einem Wanderweg.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Januar 2012)

GERMAX schrieb:


> Was man da sieht ist im Süden Fuerteventuras - genauer gesagt auf der Halbinsel Jandia, Westküste, einige Kilometer südl. von Cofete auf einem Wanderweg.


Schwärm....
Leider klappt es bei uns dieses Jahr nicht mit den Kanaren. Aber nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skysnake schrieb:


> Auch ein schönes Bild, aber der Fleck auf der  Linse ist mir direkt aufgefallen, echt schade drum. Mal weg  retuschieren?
> 
> Ich dachte erst mein Monitor hat nen Fleck


Erledigt, habe ich nicht darauf geachtet. Danke


----------



## Skysnake (24. Januar 2012)

Auch ein schönes Bild, aber der Fleck auf der Linse ist mir direkt aufgefallen, echt schade drum. Mal weg retuschieren? 

Ich dachte erst mein Monitor hat nen Fleck


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

Sonnenuntergang auf Lanzarote:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Januar 2012)

Mein Garten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GERMAX (25. Januar 2012)

La Graciosa im Anflug auf Fuerteventura. Beim Fotografieren aus dem Flugzeug muß man etwas Glück haben, sonst spiegelt sich die Scheibe zu stark oder draussen isses zu hell (u. innen zu dunkel). Oder man darf nicht mehr...

Ich bin auch öfters mal auf den Kanaren. Da hat man alles was man braucht. Vom Trubel bis zur Einsamkeit abseits der Zentren. Mallörze is aber auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## nuol (25. Januar 2012)

@ *Softy*, *BautznerSnef* und *GERMAX*:

Jetzt mal ganz selbstkritisch, findet Ihr eure (letzten) Bilder echt so schön, dass Ihr uns diese zeigen müsst?


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> @ *Softy*, *BautznerSnef* und *GERMAX*:
> 
> Jetzt mal ganz selbstkritisch, findet Ihr eure (letzten) Bilder echt so schön, dass Ihr uns diese zeigen müsst?



Du musst sie ja nicht anschauen.  Geh woanders spielen.  Alibi-Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Januar 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> @ *Softy*, *BautznerSnef* und *GERMAX*:
> 
> Jetzt mal ganz selbstkritisch, findet Ihr eure (letzten) Bilder echt so schön, dass Ihr uns diese zeigen müsst?



Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters! 
Und ich finde meine Bilder schön. Ob sie anderen gefallen oder nicht ist mir egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (25. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du musst sie ja nicht anschauen.  Geh woanders spielen.





			
				BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters!



Es geht mir nicht um das Auge des Betrachters, und nicht um meine Meinung, es ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage an euch:
Findet Ihr eure letzten Bilder "schön/ sehenswert" ?


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

Ich spreche jetzt mal nur von meinen Bildern. Dass das keine Meisterwerke sind, weiß ich selbst. Aber ich finde sie schön, vielleicht aber auch nur oder v.a. deswegen, weil ich schöne Erinnerungen damit verknüpfe.

Und ja, ich finde die Makro Aufnahmen von Snef schön, und Makro- und Urlaubsbilder sowieso.


----------



## nuol (25. Januar 2012)

... nur können wir (ich sprech jetzt mal einfach für die "Allgemeinheit") Deine Erinnerungen nicht teilen. Das sollte auch beachtet werden, wenn man was reinstellt.

Zum folgenden Bild habe ich natürlich auch sehr schöne Erinnerungen. Nur bilde ich mir ein, dass sich mein Bild von deinen (Vorsicht Plural!) abhebt (Motiv, Farben, Kontrast, Tonwerte, Schärfe,...)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Januar 2012)

Der Blick von dem schwarzen Husky 

Und ich finde Softy und Snef haben recht. Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> ... nur können wir (ich sprech jetzt mal einfach für  die "Allgemeinheit") Deine Erinnerungen nicht teilen. Das sollte auch  beachtet werden, wenn man was reinstellt.
> 
> Zum folgenden Bild habe  ich natürlich auch sehr schöne Erinnerungen. Nur bilde ich mir ein,  dass sich mein Bild von deinen (Vorsicht Plural!) abhebt (Motiv, Farben,  Kontrast, Tonwerte, Schärfe,...)



Nun, es war ja von Anfang an klar, dass Deine Frage implementiert, dass Du die Bilder Scheîße findest. Aber das interessiert hier (ich sprech jetzt einfach mal für die "Allgemeinheit" ) keinen.

Schade, dass es nicht nur Meisterfotografen wie Dich gibt. 

BTW schönes Bild.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Januar 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> ... nur können wir (ich sprech jetzt mal einfach für die "Allgemeinheit") Deine Erinnerungen nicht teilen. Das sollte auch beachtet werden, wenn man was reinstellt.
> 
> Zum folgenden Bild habe ich natürlich auch sehr schöne Erinnerungen. Nur bilde ich mir ein, dass sich mein Bild von deinen (Vorsicht Plural!) abhebt (Motiv, Farben, Kontrast, Tonwerte, Schärfe,...)


 
Man sollte auch daran denken das nicht jeder die gleiche Kamera hat, sowie Ausrüstung. Und das können des Bilderstellers nun mal stark variiert brauch ich wohl nicht erst zu erwähnen.
Ich als Laie würde mich niemals mit Fotografen vergleichen. Deswegen ist es für mich selbstverständlich das sich die Bilder voneinander abheben. 

Das du mit deiner Kritik ausdrücken willst das deine Bilder die geilsten sind und alle anderen ******* sind, gibt es dir noch lange nicht das recht andere zu beleidigen. Durch deine intoleranz und der der anderen leidet das Forum mehr als durch schlechte Bilder.


----------



## nuol (25. Januar 2012)

Ich versteh nicht warum einige glauben, dass ich ein "Fotograf" (im professionellem Sinne) sei. 

Erstens: Ich fotografiere aktiv mit einer DSLR seit gut 13 Monaten. Bei allem Respekt mir gegenüber, aber ich bin immernoch absoluter Neuling in dieser Welt.
Zweitens: Man kann auch schöne Bilder mit "normalen" Taschen- oder Handykameras machen. Dabei kommt es weniger auf die Qualität des Objektives/Body an, sondern eher auf das Auge des Fotografen (Motiv, Bildaufbau...).
Drittens: Wenn ich noch nie fotografiert habe, und mir jemand die ultimative High-End Kamera gäbe, würde ich noch lange keine schönen Bilder knipsen.

Ebenso habe ich NIE gesagt (auch nicht unterschwellig implementiert), dass ich der tollste Fotograf bin, noch dass ich eure Bilder sch*** finde.
Ich wollte auch mit meinen Aussagen Niemanden verletzen, wenn das so rüberkam, war es keine Absicht.

Ich freue mich immer schöne Bilder von anderen zu sehen, und davon gibt es hier im Forum genug, um weiter dazuzulernen und mich von diesen inspirieren zu lassen.

PS: die Ausrüstung des Husky-Bildes ist nicht meine (weder Body noch Objektiv).
PS II: ich hoffe somit alle Missverständnisse aus dem Weg geräumt zu haben

_Tack för er uppmärksamhet._


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

Aber gerade die Vielfalt macht den Thread doch interessant und sehenswert. Wenn ich lauter perfekte Bilder anstarren will, kaufe ich mir einen Kalender.  In diesem Sinne:  Wenn ein Bild nicht gefällt, einfach schnell weiter scrollen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2012)

Passt hier zwar eigentlich nciht rein, passt aber zu einem teil der Diskussion.






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/13081827

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## totovo (25. Januar 2012)

Leute hört auf euch zu zanken!

einige sollten villeicht mal lernen mit Kritik umzugehen (sowohl in form von austeilen, als auch einstecken)!

Gran Canarische Hibiskusblüte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## GERMAX (25. Januar 2012)

@nuol
also ich bin mit meinen Motiven, Kontrast usw mehr als zufrieden. Die Farbechtheit meiner damals benutzten Kamera liegt so bei 99% - es wurde also praktisch genau das aufgenommen, was auch tatsächl. zu sehen war. So gibt es für mich auch keinen Grund, den Himmel blauer und den Sand gelber zu machen. Das nennt man Authenzität - und so bleibt es bei meinen Fotos auch (denn das sind wirklich welche, und keine manipulierten).

Es ist nunmal so, dass nicht jedes Motiv jedem gefällt - muß es auch gar nicht und wissen sollte man das sowieso. So gesehen ist es demnach sinnlos, sich darüber auszulassen. Dass derjenige Fotograf dann aus der Situation heraus etwas mit seinem shot verbindet, was einem aussenstehenden Betrachter natürlich nicht bekannt ist, lässt sich auch nicht vermeiden.

Und weil das so ist - gibt es gleich den nächsten shot:
Bei meiner kleinen Wanderung von Santiago-Masca-Santiago (Teneriffa-SW) - Schlucht von Masca - die Anhäufung von Häusern ist Masca itself - weiter hinten im Dunst kann man noch La Gomera erkennen.

PS: Was mein 1. Foto angeht: Es ist eigentl. die Nordküste v. Jandia und die Pos ist westl. v. Cofete.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder sind keine Philosophie, und auch keine Wissenschaft. Entweder man macht sie, oder auch nicht. xD


----------



## unterseebotski (26. Januar 2012)

Das weiter oben verlinkte Video zeigt vor allem eines: 
Ein gutes Foto braucht Vorbereitung: 
1. Man macht sich über das Motiv Gedanken, von welchem Winkel aus es am besten wirkt.
2. Man macht sich über die Beleuchtung Gedanken, bei Naturfotos bedeutet das eben, zu welcher Tageszeit das Motiv am besten zur Geltung kommt. (Da muss man dann schonmal nen ganzen Tag oder mehr an einem Ort verbringen um das rauszubekommen) - oder mit einem Spiegel mehr ausleuchten.
3. das Motiv wird geknipst mit allem was die Ausrüstung hergibt, also unterschiedliche Blenden und Belichtungszeiten ausprobieren - wenn es eben geht. Wenn das nicht möglich ist (wie zB beim iPhone) muss ich eben mit der Beleuchtung und der Einstellung experimentieren.
4. ein gutes Bild entsteht heute auch in der EBV (elektronische Bildverarbeitung) - das ist keine Schande und keine Realitätsverbiegung.
Ich nehme da als Beispiel mal die Bilder von den Kanaren von GERMAX - man sieht interessante Motive, aber die Bilder wirken für mich sehr flach, emotionslos und langweilen mich eher. (Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber das sind eben meine Eindrücke dazu). 
@GERMAX: hattest DU diese Gefühle, als Du die Bilder gemacht hast, also fandest Du den Strand langweilig, hattest keine Emotionen und der Kontrast vom gelben Sand zum Meer oder blauen Himmel hat Dich auch gelangweilt? Ganz bestimmt nicht, aber hast Du die gleichen Emotionen wenn Du die Bilder jetzt siehst? Oder denkst Du eher, so wie ich es dort fand kommt es nicht auf den Bildern rüber?

Also mir geht es bei Naturfotos so: Ich bin meistens ziemlich beeindruckt und geflasht von einem Motiv oder einer Stimmung und habe viel Emotionen und Gefühle. Die versuche ich dann in meinem Foto auszudrücken. 
Schaue ich mir dann die entwickelten Bilder an und empfinde nicht das, was ich während des Fotografierens empfunden habe, versuche ich durch EBV eben genau diese Emotionen wieder zu erzeugen. 
Deswegen finde ich Bildbearbeitung nicht falsch sondern oft notwendig.

Dazu muss man auch sagen, dass eine Kamera technisch gar nicht in der Lage ist, so zu sehen wie wir Menschen es können. Die Farben sind da nur ein Beispiel, der sRGB-Farbraum oder bei besseren Kameras der AdobeRGB Farbraum beinhaltet bei weitem nicht alle Farben, die ein Mensch sehen kann. Genausowenig entsprechen das Kontrast- und Helligkeitsempfinden einer Kamera nicht dem eines Menschen. (Das ist übrigens ein Problem, das man mit HDR-Fotografie lösen möchte, die "künstlerischen HDRs meine ich damit jetzt nicht einmal).
Die EBV hilft nur, die interpolierten Bilder einer Kamera wieder eher an das menschliche Empfinden anzupassen.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 original




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachbearbeitet

Ich denke, manchen gefällt das obere besser, manchen das Untere. Und die meisten finden beide Scheîße


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Januar 2012)

Scheibenkleister war das kalt, zum Glück ist mir die Kamera nicht aus der Hand gefallen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Januar 2012)

Letztendlich sind die Fotos nur so gut wie die Kamera. Man kann zwar mit der Nachbearbeitung noch einiges rausholen, wenn mans richtig macht, das sollte aber nicht an die Qualität einer guten Kamera herankommen.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Januar 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind die Fotos nur so gut wie die Kamera. Man kann zwar mit der Nachbearbeitung noch einiges rausholen, wenn mans richtig macht, das sollte aber nicht an die Qualität einer guten Kamera herankommen.


....und nahm seine Handycam.

Bezüglich der momentanen Diskussion, finde ich Aussagen wie "Das Bild ist s******" wenig gehaltvoll. Auch allgemein Tipps zum besseren Fotografieren helfen meist nicht weiter. Schöner wäre es wenn man Anregungen geben würde, was man bei dem speziellen Bild hätte anders oder besser machen können.
Ich denke das würde die Quali des einzelnen verbessern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Januar 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind die Fotos nur so gut wie die Kamera. Man kann zwar mit der Nachbearbeitung noch einiges rausholen, wenn mans richtig macht, das sollte aber nicht an die Qualität einer guten Kamera herankommen.


 Gutes Werkzeug macht noch lange keinen Meister!
Du solltest Dir mal das weiter oben verlinkte Video anschauen... 
Wenn ein Fotograf im Bereich Komposition, Bildaufbau, Originalität des Motivs oder Ausleuchtung bereits patzt, ist es egal ob er mit einer EOS 5 oder einer Handycam knipst... Und das sind nunmal die ersten Punkte, die es zu bewerten gilt. Erst dann kommt für mich die technische Komponente. Fotografie ist mehr als nur den Auslköser drücken - ist nicht von mir, hat mal irgendein berühmter Fotograf gesagt.


@Flykilla: Kritik in so einem Forum ist schwierig, da sich die meisten sofort angegriffen fühlen. Da appeliere ich lieber an die Fotografen hier, nochmal in sich zu gehen bevor man postet und sich fragen, ob es ein Bild wirklich wert ist, der Community gezeigt zu werden. Von den Bildern die ich mache, schaffen es zB auch vielleicht 1% ins Forum, den Rest halte ich nicht für so toll, dass ich ihn allen zeigen muss - auch wenn er mir gefällt.
Vielleicht sollte man öfter den "Gefällt mir" Knopf zu drücken, wenn ein Foto gefällt.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Januar 2012)

Natürlich macht der Fotograf das Foto. Aber das Video von Nichtraucher hat wenig mit Naturfotografie zu tun. Wenn man die Natur fotografiert, dann kommt es eben auf die Kamera an, wie diese die Lichtschauspiele der Sonne einfängt. Die Kamera muss zu dem Fotografen passen und der Fotograf muss die Kamera zu bedienen wissen. Ich bin z.B. gestern extra ein bisschen geradelt, um ein Foto für meinen Beitrag zu knipsen. Dabei bin ich an einer Wiese stehen geblieben. Auf der Wiese haben die Grashalme geglitzert. Das ganze sah total toll aus, aber mit meiner Cam unmöglich zu fotografieren.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist eigentlich besser, Autofokus oder Manueller Fokus?


----------



## GERMAX (27. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin in mich gegangen und habe dieses Foto als ehrwürdig genug erachtet um präsentiert zu werden  
Das Bild wurde ganz in der Nähe von El Medano (Teneriffa SO) aufgenommen und zeigt einen Süsswassertümpel, verwitterten hellen Sandstein und ein paar Vulkankegel.



Ansonsten bleibt mir nur festzustellen, dass es offnsichtl. verschiedene Auffassungen von Naturfotografie gibt. Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die sich _in_ der Natur bewegt und fotografiere, was zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu sehen ist.

Andere verlegen ihr Fotostudio raus und warten ab, bis die Natur so ist, wie sie zu sein hat - wenn dabei Widerstände seitens des Motivs zu Tage treten, wird digital nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Januar 2012)

Man sollte halt immer ein bisschen selbstkritisch sein. z.B. die vor ein paar Seiten gezeigten Bilder von irgendwelchen Blättern mit Schnee drauf wirkten auf mich wie ein Schnappschuss. Ich konnte in diesen Bildern kein wirkliches Motiv ausmachen, vom Licht her wirkte es wie ein trister, bewölkter Tag.
Im Grunde kann man egal wo man ist aus jedem Ort an dem man steht wenigstens ein gutes Bild rausholen. Man muss es aber erkennen und wissen, wie was auf einem Foto wirkt, um es richtig umsetzen zu können. Das erfordert viel Übung, man muss experimentieren und sich in Vorabvisualisierung üben. Vielleicht auch mal eine Filmkamera mitnehmen oder sich ein bestimmtes Bilderlimit für den Tag setzen, damit man wirklich bewusst an die Sache rangeht. 
Wer sich z.B. mal hier durch den Thread klickt: Nature Photography Making of Picture of the Day - DSLR-Forum wird sehen, das man aus oft schlecht wirkenden Locations einiges rausholen kann (und die meisten diese Bilder wären auch ohne die Profikameras problemlos möglich).

Ansonsten kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, sich mal ein gutes Buch zu Bildgestaltung und Komposition zuzulegen, mir zumindest hat das sehr geholfen und mein Ausschuss ist merklich kleiner geworden.

Es auf das Equipment zu schieben ist immer eine ziemlich lahme Ausrede. Mit jeder Kamera kann man gute Bilder machen, aber nicht jedes gute Bild mit jeder Kamera. Das stimmt. Nur sollte man dann von den Bildern, die diese Kamera halt nicht kann absehen (z.B. Portraits mit einer Kompakten, bei denen dann der Hintergrund total scharf ist) und sich auf die konzentrieren, die mit dieser Kamera perfekt werden.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Januar 2012)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Wer sich z.B. mal hier durch den Thread klickt: Nature Photography Making of Picture of the Day - DSLR-Forum wird sehen, das man aus oft schlecht wirkenden Locations einiges rausholen kann (und die meisten diese Bilder wären auch ohne die Profikameras problemlos möglich)


 
Problem bei deinem Link ist (nichts gegend en Inhalt): die Bilder sind nur von dort angemeldeten Benutzern zu sehen.
Ich habe dort keinen Account - kann also folglich nichts sehen (außer das eine Datei in einem Post ist / mit dran hängt)


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evil Pepper - neulich auf dem Küchentisch (das nur zur allgemeinen Aufheiterung).


So dann werde ich jetzt mal 2 Bilder von mir hier posten, die für mich in der Kategorie _misslungen_ laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da saß auf der gelben Blüte ein schöner, lila farbener Käfer - ich dachte toll, lila Käfer und gelbe Blüte, kontrastiger geht's kaum - ich positioniere mich, rücke so nah wie möglich ran, scharfstellen, näher rücken, scharfstellen... optimiere Blende und Bel.zeit zum vorhandenen Licht und drücke ab.
Ich sehe gerade noch, wie die Sau wegfliegt... Immerhin ist er im Bild noch auf der Blüte zu sehen, ich habe keinen Vorschaubildschirm, war also spannend bis zur entwicklung. (War ein warmer Sommertag, die Insekten entsprechend flink.)
Das zweite von dem blauen Käfer ist eigentlich OK, aber es ist eben nur ein blauer Käfer auf einem Stein. Eigentlich nichts besonderes sondern eher langweilig. _Misslungen_ im technischen Sinne ist es vielleicht nicht, aber eben langweilig.


----------



## nuol (27. Januar 2012)

@untersee...

Exifs wären schön.


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Sorry schonmal, falls die Bilder so manche empfindlichen Augen hier beleidigen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Januar 2012)

Sehr cooles Bild mit dem Sonnenuntergang, aber das rauscht wieder wie sau meiner Meinung nach ;( Das ist echt Schade.


----------



## nuol (28. Januar 2012)

Bei ISO 80 und 1/200s sollte nicht viel rauschen (eigentlich gar nichts),
dass ist eher minderwertige Qualität, eventuell durch schlechte Bildkomprimierung.


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Kritik  Das Bild ist schon einige Jahre alt und wurde mit einer 08/15 Kamera im Automatikmodus gemacht.

Ich habe das Bild mal 2x unterschiedlich stark "entrauscht". Kriegt man das besser hin? Wie mit welchen Programmen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Januar 2012)

Das letzte sieht schon ganz gut aus. Da sieht man auch mal im Direktvergleich, wie stark das Orginalbild rauscht. Haste noch eine unkomprimierte Variante? RAW?


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

Ja, das erste im letzten Post ist nicht bearbeitet. Falls Du das meinst?


----------



## Skysnake (28. Januar 2012)

ja mein ich


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ein neues Lieblings-Tool : Neat Image - Download - CHIP Online

vorher: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachher: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Januar 2012)

Gar nicht mal schlecht. Rauschen adé!


----------



## Skysnake (28. Januar 2012)

Krasser Unterschied. 

Ist jetzt noch nicht perfekt, aber schon SEHR gut.

So macht das Bild auch richtig Freude beim anschauen


----------



## ph1driver (28. Januar 2012)

Weiß gar nicht was ihr mit dem "Rauschen" habt. Wenn ich da noch an die Analoge Zeit denke.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Januar 2012)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> @Flykilla: Kritik in so einem Forum ist schwierig, da sich die meisten sofort angegriffen fühlen. Da appeliere ich lieber an die Fotografen hier,....


Da hast du vollkommen recht. Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. (bei anderen Themen) Dabei sollte ein Forum ein Bereich des Austausches von wissen und Meinung sein. Und nicht, um sich gegenseitig die Augen aus zu hacken. Das vergessen hier viele.

(kein Alibi Bild, habe keins.)


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

Ich finde konstruktive Kritik natürlich sinnvoll. Wenn aber einer daherkommt, und als Vorbereitung für sein Super-Duper-Überbild erstmal ein paar Leute fragen muss, ob die bisher geposteten Bilder es wirklich wert sind, gezeigt zu werden, finde ich persönlich das eher kindisch und überheblich, und eben nicht konstruktiv.
Das ist ein Hardware-Forum und keine Fotografie-Forum und  Intention des Thread Erstellers war es sicher nicht, dass hier nur perfekte Bilder gepostet werden, sondern: 





Jarafi schrieb:


> Dieser Threat soll alleine für Naturaufnahmen  aller Art sein, da ich bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden habe.



Ich hole mir hier mehr Anregungen von nicht perfekten Bildern als von makellosen, denn dann kann ich mir auch echte Profi-Aufnahmen anschauen.


----------



## ph1driver (28. Januar 2012)

Das geht hier schon sehhhhhhhr lange so.

Und irgendwann hat man dann schon gar keine lust mehr, hier etwas zu zeigen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2012)

Anderen wiederrum geht es ähnlich, nur schauen sie nichtmehr in den Thread weils nichts sehenwertes zu guggn gibt


----------



## ph1driver (28. Januar 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Anderen wiederrum geht es ähnlich, nur schauen sie nichtmehr in den Thread weils nichts sehenwertes zu guggn gibt



Na und. Wenn die Bilder unter dem Niveau mancher hier sind, dann brauchen sie ja nicht hinzuschauen. Immer noch besser als hier Gift zu verspritzen. Das hier ist ein Thread in dem *jeder* seine Bilder Posten kann, ob nun Schnappschuss oder ach so tolles Portrait sollte hier doch wohl ziemlich Wurscht sein.

Wenn das hier manchen nicht passt dann macht doch einen "Zeigt her eure Profi-Bilder" oder "D/SLR Only" Thread auf, oder ruft die 11880 an.

So jetzt gehts mir besser.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Januar 2012)

Und zur Not kann man Benutzer auf die Ignorieren-Liste setzen. Dadurch werden keine Beiträge und auch keine Bilder mehr von dem Ignoriertem Benutzer angezeigt. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Sixxer (31. Januar 2012)

Mal eins von mir.


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Januar 2012)

sieht aber nicht sehr gesund aus...

ich würde die Sättigung ein bisschen verringern, ist mir zu viel Farbe


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Januar 2012)

Vor allem fehlt da ein bisschen die Natur im Bild?


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Mal eins von mir.



Da würde ich sagen, weniger kiffen und keine Macht den Drogen   Wo ist die Natur?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (31. Januar 2012)

In der Natur gemacht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Januar 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> In der Natur gemacht.


 
Oder das Ergebnis aus der "grünen" Natur.


----------



## unterseebotski (1. Februar 2012)

@softy: interessante Küste!  Wo?
Ich fänd das Bild noch besser, wenn der Horizont gerade wäre.


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> @softy: interessante Küste!  Wo?
> Ich fänd das Bild noch besser, wenn der Horizont gerade wäre.


 

Das ist der Barranco de la Higuere auf Lanzarote. Eine sehr schöne Fahrradtour habe ich da von Playa Quemada nach Playa Blanca gemacht. Das mit dem schiefen Horizont finde ich auch doof. So besser? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unterseebotski (1. Februar 2012)

Jepp, viel besser, danke!
Warum wachsen da eigentlich keine Bäume? Zu trocken oder abgeholzt?
Stimmt die Jahreszeit (Februar 2010) aus den Exifs?


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2012)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Jepp, viel besser, danke!
> Warum wachsen da eigentlich keine Bäume? Zu trocken oder abgeholzt?
> Stimmt die Jahreszeit (Februar 2010) aus den Exifs?


 
Lanzarote ist eine Vulkaninsel, da gibts kaum Vegetation. Zu heiß, zu trocken, und der Boden ist Lava und in nen paar Meter Tiefe 300°C heiß!


----------



## unterseebotski (3. Februar 2012)

Winter bei -10 °C Außentemperatur... brrrr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Und ja, die Bilder sind natürlich bearbeitet. Ich habe ein bisschen mit HDR-Fotografie experimentiert. Na und? Vor 10 Jahren hat das jeder DIA-Scanner über € 50 000 Anschaffungspreis gekonnt, heute macht man es eben mit Freeware.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (4. Februar 2012)

Fliege


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2012)

Mit welchem Objektiv? Such nämlich auch ein gutes Makro, und das hier ist definitiv gut  Sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## unterseebotski (5. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Mit welchem Objektiv? Such nämlich auch ein gutes Makro, und das hier ist definitiv gut  Sieht echt klasse aus!


 na dann sieh Dir die Bilder mal bei 100% Größe an


----------



## ph1driver (5. Februar 2012)

Mit vollem Tele 126.0 mm (30X) und Freihand.


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2012)

Es ist Winter...


----------



## totovo (5. Februar 2012)

Ich habe heut auch mal ein par Bilderchen geschossen, ich hoffe sie gefallen!

Eiszapfen mal anderst!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pilze, Fragezeichen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Erinnerung noch ein Foto von Gran Canaria (weil sich hier Jemand über schöne Küsten gefreut hat )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## NotAnExit (8. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Februar 2012)

Metterschlinge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevii (8. Februar 2012)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal, TOP!
Zweitens, darf ich eines von den Bildern als Desktophintegrund benutzen?
Ich dachte ich frag mal.


----------



## NotAnExit (8. Februar 2012)

Hehe, danke! 



> darf ich eines von den Bildern als Desktophintegrund benutzen?



Natürlich, ich fühle mich geehrt!


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. Februar 2012)

@NotanExit: TOP! Komposition, Stimmung, Umsetzung, echt klasse. Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist, dass es hinten im 1. Bild wieder grün wird. Aber da kann man halt nix machen, mit Schnee wäre es glaube ich besser.

EDIT: Hier nochmal 2 Alibi Bildchen, ich kann ja nicht immer nur ohne Bilder posten.
Das eine bringt hoffentlich mal etwas warme Stimmung in die frostige Zeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (9. Februar 2012)

Danke! 

Ohne Wald geht bei uns -landschaftsbedingt- fast gar nicht. Aber wir (meine Frau und ich) nutzen die Wochenenden weiterhin zur Motivjagd, vielleicht findet sich noch was ähnliches. Beide Fotos sind mit einer 1100D aufgenommen, das Erste mit einem Hoya-Polfilter. Wir fangen grad an, uns mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass ich die Landschaftsfotografie (Schwarzweiss / Sepia) zu meinem Hauptgebiet machen werde. Ich mag ausdrucksstarke Bilder, die dazu noch eine düstere Ausstrahlung haben.

Hier noch ein Bild, die Cam (Powershot A420) hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist mittlerweile auch defekt (das Bild ist auch schon 5 Jahre alt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trible_d (9. Februar 2012)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das erste Bild (sepia) ist wirklich gelungen!


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Februar 2012)

Entschuldigt mich, sind mit der Handycam geschossen 

Philipp Piduhns Fotos | Facebook
Philipp Piduhns Fotos | Facebook
Philipp Piduhns Fotos | Facebook

Etwas von der Tierwelt (ist ja auch Natur ): Philipp Piduhns Fotos | Facebook

Und was persönliches  Philipp Piduhns Fotos | Facebook


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (10. Februar 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Tierwelt ftw.



[ironie on]Du weißt doch, das ist kein Naturfoto.[ironie off]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2012)

Ist es auch nicht


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2012)

Wie du am Rheinfall warst. Da finden sich auch paar Bilder von mir hier im Topic 

Ist schon eine ganze nette Lokation


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (14. Februar 2012)

Schöne Platte im BG. uahhhh gruselig... 

PS: Was ist generell bei deinen Bildern mit dem Weißabgleich?



Ali B.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

Getier aus dem Schmetterlingshaus auf Insel Mainau^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Getier aus dem Schmetterlingshaus auf Insel Mainau^^:


Botanika, Bremen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danielt 81 (20. Februar 2012)

Bin grad über diesen Thread gestossen und Muss sagen tolle Bilder sind dabei, 

Geben sich einige Leute richtig Mühe für tolle Motive - da kann selbst die Fotocommunity zusehen,

Mal mein Link dazu   ROTKEHLCHEN - Bild von Daniel Teichert aus Wild lebende Vögel - Fotografie (24675113) | fotocommunity.

werd demnächst auch direkt hier mal etwas hochladen..

Lg Dani


----------



## nuol (20. Februar 2012)

Wochenendausflug durch Wald, Wiesen und Seen...
(nach Verkleinern geschärft und Rahmen hinzugefuegt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Februar 2012)

Sonnabend vor einer Woche, als der Schnee schmolz …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich weiß, dass der Schnee arg überschärft ist (EBV), aber hier ergibt das wie ich finde einen interessanten Effekt. Außerdem war's nur die Taschenknipse (s. EXIF).


----------



## Valnarr (23. Februar 2012)

Vergangenes Jahr auf Mallorca. 
Fast jeden Tag habe ich mir den Sonnenaufgang angeschaut.

http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/bild160btqz9vhg3o_thumb.jpghttp://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/bild160btqz9vhg3o_thumb.jpg


http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/bild1613sf0b49pkz_thumb.jpghttp://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/bild1613sf0b49pkz_thumb.jpg


---

Irgendwie zeigt es mir die Bilder nicht richtig an. -.-


----------



## Skysnake (23. Februar 2012)

bischen klein ne?


----------



## Valnarr (23. Februar 2012)

Ja das wird nicht richtig angezeigt, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Februar 2012)

lads doch hier im Forum einfach hoch. Deeplinks sind eh nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2012)

Soo ich meld mich hier auch mal wieder neben abgedrehten Hardwarefotos ,

Einige Frostaufnahmen 

Greets Jarafi


----------



## totovo (26. Februar 2012)

Zwei Raaben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Sixxer (27. Februar 2012)

Grün und warm. 
Kamera: EOS 450D. Objektiv: Sigma EX Weitwinkelzoom 10-20, 1:4-5,6
Bilder sind im Automode geschossen um sie Im Photoshop zu bearbeiten. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## GPHENOM (27. Februar 2012)

@Sixxer
Das ist in Thailand oder?
Da hab ich auch noch zwei, die zwar nicht perfekt aber mMn schön sind 

Das erste ist unbearbeitet, beim zweiten hab ich den Kontrast etwas verändert.
Nikon D3100 18-55 sonst siehe exifs.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2012)

@Sixxer: Das erste Bild ist gut gelungen. Und Bild 5 würde ich fast schon als Desktopwallpaper verwenden wollen. 


Alibibild.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Februar 2012)

Das Problem mit großen Fotos ist, das sie lange zum Laden brauchen.

Um die 1000 px sind eigentlich super fürs Forum.

Hier noch etwas Frostiges


----------



## DOcean (27. Februar 2012)

da sind wir dabei...


----------



## luhollywood (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (28. Februar 2012)

@luhollywood

Ich war mal so frei, und habe mal den Horizont Begradigt. Gefallen mir aber sonst sehr gut.


----------



## luhollywood (28. Februar 2012)

@ph1driver

Das hab ich total vergessen   Danke


----------



## Skysnake (29. Februar 2012)

sehr geile Fotos


----------



## FlyKilla (3. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. März 2012)

Heute unterwegs gewesen, trübes Wetter, kein Motiv. Langweilger Tag. Dann ein Frustfoto und das beste draus gemacht.  Nix besonderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

luhollywood schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, dass das die ersten beiden Bilder so rauschen. Ich war mal so frei und habe sie "entrauscht"^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. März 2012)

Aufnahmen von gestern Morgen


----------



## Stevii (4. März 2012)

Ist das ein Wald?
Sowas kenn ich nur ausm Fernsehen.


----------



## Jarafi (5. März 2012)

Jup bei mir oben auf dem Berg.

Greets


----------



## nuol (5. März 2012)

Mal wieder was von meinem Wochenendausflug.
Herrlichstes Wetter wobei es noch mit Blende 7 auf 300mm zu Verschlusszeiten von über 1/1000 sec kam.

In CS5 (aus RAW) gefärbt, verkleinert und geschärft.


----------



## nuol (10. März 2012)

...ebenfalls vom letzten Wochenendausflug.
Offensichtlich stärkere EBV als beim Vorgängerbild.


----------



## Sixxer (11. März 2012)

Hier mal 2 Pics indoor meiner ersten Strelizienblüte am Beginn ihrer Entwicklung. Bearbeitung: Photoshop
Wieder mal keine Exifs. Warum auch immer??

*EDIT:

Cam EOS 450D
Objektiv: Canon 70-300

Pic1   *F/4.5 -- 1/50  s   -- ISO800 -- Brennweite 100mm -- Blitz off
*Pic2   *F/5.0 -- 1/125 s -- ISO800 -- Brennweite 135mm -- Blitz off

Auch im Automode kann man schöne Bilder machen.


----------



## Jarafi (11. März 2012)

Sieht coole aus!

Hier noch etwas Eisiges


----------



## Sixxer (11. März 2012)

Bild 2 hat einen Blaustich. Aber sonst Dieses und der Rest


----------



## Jarafi (11. März 2012)

Stimmt, ich glaube an dem Felsüberhang war das Licht so blau, muss ich mal nachschauen 

Hier noch einige eisige Bilder von einem anderen Wasserfall.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. März 2012)

Brrr, Schnee und Eis......
Ich will Frühling!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (11. März 2012)

Nicht viel los in unserem Garten. Einer der gefiederten Kollegen hat dann doch noch etwas geposed (nur etwas entrauscht und nachgeschärft):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (11. März 2012)

Stimmt, hier ein paar wärmere Bilder


----------



## Clastron (12. März 2012)

Gestern im SKI-Urlaub  Kitzbühel


----------



## ph1driver (12. März 2012)

Clastron schrieb:


> Gestern im SKI-Urlaub  Kitzbühel


 
Und was hat das jetzt mit Naturfotografie zu tun?


----------



## nuol (12. März 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit Naturfotografie zu tun?


 
Also im ersten Bild sieht die Bar aus, als wenn Sie aus Holz wäre,
Im zweiten sieht man sogar echtes Holz,
im dritten und vierten ein Logo als Baum.
Reicht das nicht als Berechtigung zur Natuerphotographie?


----------



## ph1driver (12. März 2012)

Moment.......ich Suche noch.....

ach das --->  da war die Ironie.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. März 2012)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Stimmt, hier ein paar wärmere Bilder


So ist´s besser, hab schon wieder Gefühl in den Fingern.





ph1driver schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit Naturfotografie zu tun?


Schönes Hörnchen du hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clastron (12. März 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Also im ersten Bild sieht die Bar aus, als wenn Sie aus Holz wäre,
> Im zweiten sieht man sogar echtes Holz,
> im dritten und vierten ein Logo als Baum.
> Reicht das nicht als Berechtigung zur Natuerphotographie?



genau richtig erkannt  hehe


----------



## Ratty0815 (12. März 2012)

Hier hätte ich noch das ein oder andere Bildchen was zwar "Natur" ist aber in leider Gefangenschaft (Tiergarten) entstanden ist!


----------



## nuol (13. März 2012)

Die Ausflüge häufen sich...
Hier mal ein ein Bild inkl. MakeOf


----------



## Sixxer (13. März 2012)

@Flykilla

unscharf, rauscht und zu weit weg. Die Augen sollte man wenigstens andeutungsweise erkennen können. Den Schnabel aber richtig. Und die Federstruktur sollte sich klar abgrenzen.


----------



## khepp242 (13. März 2012)

Du hast vielleich Ansprüche an Einsteiger Digicams... Da kann man froh sein das der AF zumindenst ein wenig passt, Nachführ-AF gibt's wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
Bildqualität ist dem entsprechend. Andererseits sollte man auch respektieren, dass der Shot überhaupt erfolgt ist und das "Objekt" als Vogel erkennbar ist.


----------



## Clastron (13. März 2012)

Geschmackssache  Mir gefällt es


----------



## FlyKilla (13. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> @Flykilla
> 
> unscharf, rauscht und zu weit weg. Die Augen sollte man wenigstens andeutungsweise erkennen können. Den Schnabel aber richtig. Und die Federstruktur sollte sich klar abgrenzen.


Sollst Du haben. So besser? Ist aber auch geschnitten. Aber bei der Entfernung  auf den ersten Bild, war nicht mehr raus zu holen. Die SX120 IS kommt bei solchen sachen eben an ihre Grenzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. März 2012)

Ich hab mal einen schönen Spruch gelesen. 





> Man kann mit jeder Kamera One in a Million Shots machen, aber nicht jeden Shot mit jeder Kamera


Ich denke, man sollte sich halt auf die Gebiete beschränken die die Kamera gut kann und die anderen Bereiche aussparen.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. März 2012)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen schönen Spruch gelesen. Ich denke, man sollte sich halt auf die Gebiete beschränken die die Kamera gut kann und die anderen Bereiche aussparen.


Das ist Deine Meinung. Schön das ich mit meiner Kamera tun und lassen kann was ich will. Da ich aber die Grenzen der alten Cam selber bemerkt habe, habe ich mir eine EOS geholt. Nun bin ich der limitierende Faktor. Gründe zum meckern und klug reden gebe ich Euch also auch weiterhin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (13. März 2012)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Schönes Hörnchen du hast.



Das Fliegende Hörnchen von Hinten mit F5,6 und 126mm


----------



## NotAnExit (13. März 2012)

Mit Stativ und Tele durchs Küchenfenster. Erhöhter Schwierigkeitsgrad, wenig Licht, dreckiges Fenster, Wind, manueller Fokus. 

Er war gerade dabei, sich zu putzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (13. März 2012)

Und auch noch mal mit 126 (720) mm Freihand. F5,6 ASA400.


----------



## Sixxer (14. März 2012)

Hallo, hier mal ein Update zum 11.03.2012
Pic1: EOS 450D -- F/5.0 -- 1/60s -- ISO400 -- BW 135mm -- MM Mehrfeld -- Blitz entfesselt -- Objektiv: EF 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM
Pic2: EOS 450D -- F/4.5 -- 1/60s -- ISO400 -- BW 110mm -- MM Mehrfeld -- Blitz entfesselt -- Objektiv: EF 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM


*Edit: *Das Objektiv ist schon fast mein "Immerdrauf". Ist zwar blöd für so ein Ofenrohr, weil auch etwas unhandlich und schwer aber langsam gewöhnt man sich daran.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. März 2012)

Frühling! Die ersten Tierchen lassen sich blicken. Die Spinne ist ca. 1,8cm "groß" (Beinspanne!, Körper ist noch kleiner). Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man eine Fensterbankschraube mit Plastikkappe, als Größenvergleich.  Auf dem ersten Bild eine Stubenfliege. Daten der Bilder trage ich nach (Blende, Verschlußzeit, etc.).

Edit: Erst mal danke für´s Lob!

Objektiv: Canon EF-S 60mm 1:2,8 Makro USM an EOS 1100D
Bild 1: F/9, 1/80 sec., ISO-200
Bild 2: F/7.1, 1/80 sec., ISO-100
Bild 3: F/4.5, 1/250 sec., ISO-100
Bild 4: F/9, 1/80 sec., ISO-640
Bild 5: F/6.3, 1/100 sec., ISO-400
Bild 6: F/6.3, 1/100 sec., ISO-400
Bild 7: F/8, 1/80 sec., ISO-800

Mit den Kombinationen Blende/Verschlußzeit übe ich noch etwas. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (14. März 2012)

First Class Photos!! Gefällt!


----------



## Jarafi (14. März 2012)

Soo ich hab auch noch ein paar


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2012)

Last one is HOT!


----------



## NotAnExit (15. März 2012)

@Jarafi

Super! #5 gebe ich 6 von 5 Sternen! 

Ich kann den Sommer kaum abwarten.

Noch drei von heute. 

Eine Ameisenstraße am Fuß unseres Hochbeets (die Ameisen sind ca. 5mm groß).
Die Fliege nun aus nächster Nähe. 
Und eine Ameise in der Abendsonne, auf einem Verbundstein. Leider nicht ganz scharf, aber das war richtig schwer, diese Tiere einigermaßen ruhig zu erwischen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (15. März 2012)

Danke , freut mich.

Hier noch ein paar


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2012)

Jo, im Sommer muß ich die Cam auch ma wieder durchladen. Bissel wenig Zeit die letzte Zeit. 

@Jarafi: Mitte is top! Und das 4. ist auch der Hammer!


----------



## Sixxer (15. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> @Jarafi: Mitte is top


Ja aber es rauscht


----------



## Jarafi (15. März 2012)

Joar leider, kommt ab und an mal vor .


----------



## Skysnake (16. März 2012)

Jelches Objektiv haste denn da?


----------



## Jarafi (16. März 2012)

Das Standard-Kit Teil 14-42 mm .

Nicht die Technik machst


----------



## Clastron (16. März 2012)

Ich auch mal wieder


----------



## Sixxer (16. März 2012)

Unscharf und zu hoher Kontrast. Sry gefällt überhaupt nicht. Und das leichte rauschen nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Ja aber es rauscht



Ich hör nix rauschen.


----------



## Sixxer (16. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hör nix rauschen.


Soll helfen: http://images34.fotki.com/v1126/photos/9/953310/4067545/BobbyLaurelMorphs0083-vi.jpg


----------



## dome001 (16. März 2012)

Meine ersten versuche


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2012)

Sehr schön. Besonders das Erste. "I Like"!


----------



## Sixxer (17. März 2012)

Update zum 14.03.2012


----------



## NotAnExit (17. März 2012)

Halt doch mal still!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2012)

Eine Assel, wie geil!


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. März 2012)

Igitt, denn doch lieber ein Tierchen, dass auch meine Freundin mag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2012)

@opi

Bild 1 und 2 kommen leicht unscharf / verwaschen rüber. Oder täusch ich mich da  ?
Bild 3 ist dagegen scharf.
Hast du bei 1 und 2 gecropped oder hast du die im Vergleich zu 3 unterschiedlich komprimiert?

Was für ne Linse hast du der D90 spendiert?
In den Exifs stehen 280mm Brennweite. Ists das Nikkor 70-300 VR?


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. März 2012)

Du täuschst dich leider nicht. Von den Eichhörnchenbildern ist eine Menge unscharf geworden. Ich hatte ein Sigma 70-200 2.8 mit 1,4 fach Telekonverter (Sigma HSM irgendwas) drauf. Ich habe mir gerade noch einmal angeschaut, wo das Fokusmessfeld sitzt. Genau auf den Eichhörnchen. Entweder habe ich einen Fehlfokus oder aber, was ich mehr vermute, zu doll gewackelt. 

Ich hatte die Kamera auf einem Stativ, hatte allerdings keinen Fernauslöser benutzt und keine Spiegelvorauslösung. Bei 280mm am Crop (420mm Kleinbild) genügt da schon eine ganz leichte Berührung. Die Belichtungszeit spricht auch dafür, 1/100, 1/60, 1/250 Sec.


----------



## NotAnExit (18. März 2012)

Trotzdem ist das letzte Bild klasse! Like!


----------



## Jarafi (18. März 2012)

Das letzte ist Klasse! 

Hier noch einige Fliegen-Makros 

Greets


----------



## NotAnExit (18. März 2012)

uhu, Fliegen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheReal1604 (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Käfer? Kann ich auch! . 

(Canon EOS 350D mit EF 75-300mm f4-5.6)


----------



## Jarafi (18. März 2012)

Hab auch noch welche


----------



## NotAnExit (18. März 2012)

Jarafi, deine Bilder gefallen mir immer wieder!

Aber mal eine Frage, ich habe mal zwei Bilder angehängt, gestalterisch nix besonderes (saß im Blumentopf), ich möchte nur wissen, ob und wie ich solche Bilder noch schärfer machen kann. Also nicht durch Nachbearbeitung, nein, beim fotografieren selbst. Beide Bilder sind mit 1/80 sec. Belichtungszeit aufgenommen, Bild 1 manueller Fokus und Blende F13, Bild 2 AF und Blende F16. Die Spinne war ca. 2cm groß (Beinspanne). Beide Bilder Freihand per liveview, nahezu geringste Naheinstellgrenze. 

Oder stößt das Objektiv (Canon EF-S 60mm 2,8 USM) einfach an seine Grenzen? Oder sollte mit ein Stativ probieren? Wäre hierbei kaum möglich gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (18. März 2012)

Danke ,

also ich kann bei meiner LiveView noch einmal vergrößern glaub x10.

Dann erkennst du wnan das Bild ganz scharf ist.
Arbeite immer Manuell meistens bei Makros.

Probiers einfach mal mit einem Stativ, hab ich auch gewundert das Bilder da schöner werden .


----------



## NotAnExit (18. März 2012)

Ok, merci! 

Ich habe gerade das Handbuch gewälzt, die Vergößerungsfunktion gibt es auch bei meiner Cam und man die Schärfetiefenprüfung über die Settaste belegen. Das hilft mir weiter.


----------



## Jarafi (18. März 2012)

Wenn du vergrößerst brauchst du entweder eine sehr ruhige Hand oder ein Stativ.

Und nicht verunsichern lassen, durch die Vergrößerung wackelt es eh mehr auf dem Display.


----------



## totovo (18. März 2012)

So einmal Felsen im Wald, unbearbeitet, bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einmal Wuffi, unbearbeitet, bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welche sind besser, die bearbeiteten, oder die unbearbeiteten?


----------



## NotAnExit (18. März 2012)

Links = Direkt aus der Cam, nur zugeschnitten und Größe geändert
Rechts = nachbearbeitet, etwas kühler. Nicht unbedingt jedermanns Sache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luap12 (21. März 2012)

@ NotAnExit:
Links ist schöner, wirkt natürlicher, rechts gefällt mir gar nicht. Das Linke könnte aber etwas mehr Tiefenschärfe/Schärfe im Allgemeinen vertragen.


Dann will ich auch nochmal.


----------



## Aerna (22. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unser Kater....
aufgenommen mit  Canon DIGITAL IXUS 85 IS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Edit:  @    Fr3@k . Danke für den Link!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2012)

@ Aerna
Falscher Thread

--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/7803-der-haustierthread-49.html


----------



## Altair7 (22. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entstanden an einer 550D und 50mm (20 Jahre altes Sigma) Retro adaptiert. Is aber nur eine Notlösung bis ich das Geld für mein lieblings Macro zusammen habe 

mit etwas PS können sich die Ergebnisse aber doch noch sehen lassen


----------



## Jarafi (23. März 2012)

Soo der Frühling hat einige Tierchen ans Tageslicht geholt


----------



## Infin1ty (23. März 2012)

Da meine 5D gerade bei Nightshot in Reperatur ist/war 
habe ich die 1100D eines Freundes ausgeliehen 

1100D - 60 2.8 Makro - 1/500 - F7.1 - ISO100 
In LR4 aus RAW entwickelt - Klarheit/Dynamik - leicht geschärft - WB angepasst - Vignette - Leicht Entrauscht - Leicht getönt.

*Hier der Link zu Flickr, PCGH-X verschlechtert das Bild deutlich:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel-mahr/7008899611/lightbox/*


----------



## treav0r (23. März 2012)

winter...


----------



## FlyKilla (24. März 2012)

Hab heute mein zukünftiges Tele ausprobiert(Canon 70-300mm 1:4,0 - 5,6 IS). Also, mir gefällt es.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (24. März 2012)

Sorry aber das Bild ist kein bisschen scharf 

Würde übrigens auch eher das 70-200 4L empfehlen.
Schärfer lichtstärker schnellerer AF.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. März 2012)

Hast in beiden Fällen recht. Ich habe auch gleich ein einfaches Motiv gewählt.
Und das Tele bekomme zu einen Zehntel des Preises was mich ein L kosten würde. Gebraucht, versteht sich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2012)

Brrr, wenn günstige 300mm, dann das Tamron . Das hat einfach eine bessere Abbildungsleistung, der AF nimmt sich nix zum Canon . Aber gut, für 50€ (1/10 des Preises vom 70-200/4L) würde ichs auch nehmen .


----------



## Jarafi (24. März 2012)

Und ich war an einem Wasserfall


----------



## FlyKilla (24. März 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Brrr, wenn günstige 300mm, dann das Tamron . Das hat einfach eine bessere Abbildungsleistung, der AF nimmt sich nix zum Canon . Aber gut, für 50€ (1/10 des Preises vom 70-200/4L) würde ichs auch nehmen .


Günstig isses nur weil es von meinem Bruder kommt. Neu liegt es bei 400€.


----------



## totovo (24. März 2012)

So, ich hab heut auch mal das schöne Wetter genutzt!

beide Bilder sind leicht nachbearbeitet...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gefallen sie euch?


----------



## NotAnExit (25. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crop, leicht nachbearbeitet (geschärft, Sensorflecken gestempelt, Histogramm geändert)


----------



## NotAnExit (25. März 2012)

Ich bekomme es nicht schärfer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. März 2012)

4 von 5 Laufis .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (27. März 2012)

Ich habe paar neue Bilder


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

2. von rechts gefällt! I like!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2012)

Kennt ihr diese Seite ?

Natur-Portrait - Fotos rund um die Natur

Die Bilder sind wirklich traumhaft schön


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. März 2012)

Wirklich nicht schlecht! Eher sehr gut!
Ich kann diese Seite hier empfehlen: Radomir Jakubowski Naturfoto Camp » Home


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2012)

Laufis beim Sonnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2012)

Hier noch 2 Bilder aus dem Urlaub, von 2 Möwen.
Licht war zwar nicht gerade gut, und bei 16x opt. Zoom ist das Bild etwas schmal, aber egal 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2012)

Möwen ausem Urlaub hab ich auch noch jede Menge!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Möwen ausem Urlaub hab ich auch noch jede Menge!


 
Mit was für einer Kamera hast du die fotografiert ?


----------



## cYnd (29. März 2012)

Ich hab auchma was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Kamera hast du die fotografiert ?




Mit der Sony Alpha 500 und einem Sigma 70-300mm F4,0-5,6 DG OS. 

Macht schöne Fotos!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mit der Sony Alpha 500 und einem Sigma 70-300mm F4,0-5,6 DG OS.
> 
> Macht schöne Fotos!




Sehen echt klasse aus, da kann ich mit meiner Lumix DMC TZ22 nicht mithalten, aber die wird auch zu 2/3 für Full HD Videos machen genutzt und die sehen grandios aus, hätte ich der Kamera nicht zugemutet


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2012)

Meine kann dafür keine Videos. Auch ein kleiner Nachteil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meine kann dafür keine Videos. Auch ein kleiner Nachteil.



Die Fotos sehen aber echt super aus, das entschädigt ja auch, die Tiefenunschärfe bekommt meine zwar hin, sieht aber längst nicht so gut aus, aber als Freizeitkamera macht die schon gute Bilder. Ich war auch schon mal am überlegen, ob ich mir so eine kauf' z.B. diese Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150 - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 410,00) - Digitalkamera


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2012)

Naja, die Tiefenunschärfe macht ja in dem Fall das Objektiv. Hätte ich das an ne Alpha 100 geschraubt, wUürde es auch nicht anders aussehen. Trotzdem find ich die Kamera echt top! Das Objektiv war zwar relativ günstig, trotzdem bi n ich immer wieder von den Qualitäten und Ergebnissen überrascht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. März 2012)

Die Unschärfe ist eine Kombination aus Objektiv und Kamera, bzw. genauer Sensorgröße.
Desto kleiner die Blende (größere Öffnung) und desto größer der Sensor, desto kleiner wird die Schärfeebene.

Wenn man ein f/0,5 Objektiv vor einen Handychip hänge, hab ich trotzdem noch eine recht große Schärfeebene. 

Es muss eine vernünftige Kombination aus beidem sein.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Ich stell auf "Auto", drück drauf und meistens sieht es gut aus. Warum ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. Aber gut, dass mir das ma jemand erklärt hat.


----------



## totovo (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## NotAnExit (31. März 2012)

Freihand, Ameisen liefern mir schon an den Beinen hoch (nachbearbeitet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. April 2012)

Gestern Abend mal kurz den Mond abgelichtet mit HDR-Art Modus

Kamera 
*Casio High Speed EXILIM EX-ZR200*

Das Mondgesicht, ist noch gut erkennbar , 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (1. April 2012)

ahhhhh Augenkrebs 

Ich dachte erst, es ist ein verschimmeltes Stück Apfel 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. April 2012)

Ist aber grösser als dein Mond  und das mit einer winzigen Kompaktkamera 

Mit Photoshop würde man das "Chrüsimüsi" noch wegbekommen, hab ihn aber leider nicht mehr installiert. Gimp ging mir gestern sowas auf die Nerven


----------



## totovo (1. April 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ist aber grösser als dein Mond  und das mit einer winzigen Kompaktkamera
> 
> Mit Photoshop würde man das "Chrüsimüsi" noch wegbekommen, hab ihn aber leider nicht mehr installiert. Gimp ging mir gestern sowas auf die Nerven


 

Ja dafür ist es nicht schlecht, aber der Rand stört halt echt 

größer geht immer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. April 2012)

@ totovo : Wenn jetzt der Link noch funktionieren würde 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim 2. Foto habe ich im Hintergrund leider Äste im Himmel.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. April 2012)

Schicke Echse 

Ist das dein Haustier oder hast du die per Zufall "angetroffen" ?
War wohl noch schwierig den schnellen Flitzer zu fokusieren

Noch 2 Natur mit Technik Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unbearbeitet HDR Art Modus Level 3


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2012)

Die Echse war bei uns im Garten. Nachdem sie von unserem Kater gejagt wurde, war sie etwas verstört, daher ließ sie sich gut ablichten. Wir haben sie nach den Fotos etwas weiter aus unserem Garten raus gebracht, damit der Kater sie nicht direkt wieder findet.


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

Hab ich heute gemacht, nix besonderes, aber mir gefällt's:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit ohne Farbe^^: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (2. April 2012)

Bissel was Gemischtes.


----------



## Altair7 (2. April 2012)

Erste Tests mit Canon Macro 100mm L IS sind seeeehhhr positiv verlaufen   (Unglaublich wie scharf das Teil ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine sehr exotisch anmutende Blüte einer Steinblume. Alle Bilder sind auf engem Raum und daher ohne Stativ entstanden.


mfg

Altair7


----------



## Seabound (2. April 2012)

Doch, hat was.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (7. April 2012)

gestern im Berliner Zoo.


----------



## Altair7 (7. April 2012)

Und noch was frühlingshaftes von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (7. April 2012)

schick, schick...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (8. April 2012)

Blaumeise beim Abflug:


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2012)

Hier auch noch ein paar Fotos, auch wenn sie nicht alle sofort mit dem Thema Natur in Verbindung gebraucht werden können 
Die ersten beiden Bilder sind mit einer Belichtungszeit von einer Sekunde gemacht worden, beim 5. Bild hab ich noch einen minimalen Rotstich dazugegeben.
Kamera: Lumix DMC TZ22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (8. April 2012)

Dann möchte ich auch mal ein paar schöne Bilder zeigen 
Die ersten beiden sind bei mir vor der Tür entstanden, die anderen in unserem Schloßpark.
Kamera Samsung EX1


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2012)

Das Wasserschloß gefällt. Bissel stark vignettiert. Aber sonst sehr stimmungsvoll!


----------



## NotAnExit (8. April 2012)

Leider nicht ganz scharf, da ich schnell das Obektiv wechseln musste und ich die Einstellungen nicht mehr so ändern konnte, wie ich wollte, musste ja auch schnell gehen. Dazu noch durchs Zimmerfenster fotografiert.

Brennweite 300mm, Freihand ohne Stabi, 1/1250 sec., F/5.6 (<= da liegt mein Fehler, bei den Lichtverhältnissen hätte ich locker mehr abblenden können, um mehr Schärfentiefe zu bekommen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (8. April 2012)

Wieso Fehler beim Abblenden?
Wenn Tiere, dann bitte schön freistellen, sonst wirkts schnell wie'n Schnappschuss.

Hier hätte ich gern mehr freigestellt, aber auch mein 300er erlaubt mir nur F/5.6


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2012)

AlexDragonEye schrieb:


> gestern im Berliner Zoo.


 
Darf man vom Berliner Zoo Fotos veröffentlichen? Da muss man echt aufpassen bei Zoo`s.


Edit: Okay scheint erlaubt zu sein. 

http://www.zooliste.de/

Echt hilfreich um evtl anstehende Kosten zu vermeiden


----------



## AlexDragonEye (9. April 2012)

danke für den Tipp, hab ich mir keinen Kopf drüber gemacht.


----------



## Hideout (9. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Wasserschloß gefällt. Bissel stark vignettiert. Aber sonst sehr stimmungsvoll!


 Hab das gleiche nochmal ohne, aber da wirkt es längst nicht so stimmungsvoll 

Hier nochmal Bilder aber von anfang Herbst und zwei vom kalten Winter, auch sehr schön


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. April 2012)

Ein Teil meiner Osterausbeute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle mit D90, Sigma 70-200 2.8 und Sigma 1.4 Konverter

LG


----------



## nuol (10. April 2012)

Ein weiteres meines Osterausfluges.

(Parameter siehe Exifs)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. April 2012)

Wirklich sehr schön, ich fänds jedoch schöner wenn die Blüte unten nicht abgeschnitten wäre.


----------



## nuol (11. April 2012)

Ja da gebe ich dir Recht. Find ich im Nachhinein auch etwas Schade.
Das war zwar eine Serie, aber das obere Bild fand ich, trotz abgeschnittener Blüte am wirkungsvollsten.

Hier noch mal zwei der Serie mit vollen Blüten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2012)

Hi,

ich finde das Foto ist recht gelungen, nur weis ich nicht wie ich das Bildrauschen weg bekomme. ISO war auf 80 eingestellt und Makro Modus natürlich. (Canon G9)


----------



## FlyKilla (13. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godstyled (13. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (14. April 2012)

@ godstyled

das zweite Bild gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## NotAnExit (14. April 2012)

Jetzt wird´s eklig (Fliege auf Aas):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (15. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern Abend mit meiner D90 geknipst


----------



## NotAnExit (15. April 2012)

Mit dem Canon-Einsteigertele (EF 75-300 ohne Stabi), Freihand, 300m Brennweite.

Zugeschnitten, leicht geschärft, Kontrast erhöht, Farben etwas gesättigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (20. April 2012)

Ein Sonnenaufgang von heute Vormittag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und falls es zu Natur zählt hätte ich noch dieses hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hauptbahnhof in FFM


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2012)

Nette Bilder, aber das Rauschen ist ja mal der Hammer  Mit welche ISO-Wert und welcher Kamera haste die denn gemacht?


----------



## khepp242 (21. April 2012)

Den Bahnhof würde ich nicht wirklich zur "Natur" zählen...

Dagegen hier mal ein frisches Grün.


----------



## dome001 (21. April 2012)

Bin heute mit einem Kumpel dürch FFM gelaufen und habe Fotos gemacht das ist eins von den vielen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ente, ente, ente, ente



Edit: iphone 4 mit zoom


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. April 2012)

Ein Bild von der Osterrundreise.

Was: Schaf und Gänse mit Migrationshintergrund vollintegriert
Wie: Sony DSC-HX9V („intelligente Automatik“), Crop+Runterrechnen, etwas Nachschärfen und Tonwertspreizung
Wo: Kehdingen im Außendeich.


----------



## PowerWaffel (22. April 2012)

Cannon 600D + 18-55mm Kit Objektiv + leichte Bearbeitung mit dem vorinstallierten Miniatureffekt


----------



## FlyKilla (22. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altair7 (23. April 2012)

Tulpen hätte ich auch zu bieten 

Sind im Garten eingepflanzte Tulpen...auch wenns nach Studiobeleuchtung aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. April 2012)

Altair7 schrieb:


> Tulpen hätte ich auch zu bieten
> 
> Sind im Garten eingepflanzte Tulpen...auch wenns nach Studiobeleuchtung aussieht.


Die hast du doch ausgeschnitten, oder? Das wäre ja sonst ein sehr trister Garten.


----------



## Altair7 (24. April 2012)

nope...schwarze Pappe wirkt Wunder 
Die so zu stellen, dass die Sonne nicht direkt drauf scheint, war ziemlich schwer


----------



## Hideout (24. April 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Himmel und Wolken Bilder.
Kamera: Samsung EX1, ISO 80, Modus Manuell. Etwas ausgeschnitten und bearbeitet.
Beim letzten Bild (einmal bearbeitet und einmal original) sieht man den Regenschleier, leider tritt da besonders bei dem bearbeitetem etwas rauschen auf.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (28. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste ist ein Blümchen bei mir aus der Wohnung. Das zweite wäre der Feldberg von oben, schön nah dran vorbeigeflogen


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2012)

Das war aber jetzt nicht aus dem Spinnerflugzeug raus, welches vor kurzem ne halbe Stunde oder so im Tiefflug übern Feldberggedonnert ist mehrere male und sogar in den Nachrichten kam


----------



## Bagui (28. April 2012)

Nein da bin ich vor 2 Wochen geflogen. War sehr geil kann ich jedem empfehlen


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. April 2012)

Fliegen und Natur? Beides auf diesem Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Altair7 (28. April 2012)

Wieder was von mir.  (die Blume wächst fast überall bei uns in der Region)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Mai 2012)

Hehe, die Ente, der Blick! 

Zufall, wir waren heute an einem Teich, da ist mir ein Entenpärchen vor die Linse gekommen. Der kleine Vogel ist ein Bluthänfling, in unserem Garten. Leider leidet die Schärfe bei dieser hohen Brennweite (Canon´s Einsteigertele).

Die Spinne saß auf der Veranda, leider recht scheu und weit in einer Ecke, so konnte ich sie direkt von vorn nicht komplett drauf bekommen. Die war auch schon etwas größer, schätze mal knapp über 2cm Beinspanne. 

PS: Für die Fotos mit dem Bluthänfling bin ich über eine Stunde im Garten gewesen, so lange dauerte es, bis sich einer der gefiederten Gesellen dazu herab ließ, sich knipsen zu lassen. Leider können alle Nachbarn in unseren Garten sehen, die denken wahrscheinlich, dass ich total ballaballa bin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (1. Mai 2012)

Sehr sehr geil, gefällt mir sehr gut. Aber Spinne, nett aber pfui: "kill it with Fire"


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal n bisschen rumprobiert


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Mai 2012)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Hehe, die Ente, der Blick!


Danke, wobei die Ente nur ein Nebenprodukt war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (3. Mai 2012)

Hier mal 2 Versionen meiner Stockenten vom vergangenen Wochenende
(Erpel jagt Weibchen während der Kanutour)


----------



## Ratty0815 (3. Mai 2012)

Gerade eben aus der Cam geholt!
Sind nur auf die schnelle fürs Forum verkleinert & sonst unbearbeitet...


----------



## Bagui (4. Mai 2012)

Bei bild 1 fehlt unten vom Ast etwas oder hast du den nach dem Vögelchen geworfen 
Ansonsten nicht schlecht


----------



## NotAnExit (4. Mai 2012)

Der Vogel hat den Ast im Schnabel!


----------



## Bagui (4. Mai 2012)

WTF bin ich blind, oh man. Sry mein Fehler 

Der Affe brauch doch nen Zensusbalken oder


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2012)

Teil 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Teil 2


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2012)

Bild 4! Ganz klar Bild 4! Sehr schön.


----------



## Patze (6. Mai 2012)

Gelöscht.


----------



## NotAnExit (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön, vor allem die mit der Sonne.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Mai 2012)

Wirklich schöne Bilder dabei


----------



## Ratty0815 (7. Mai 2012)

Dito finde die Sonnenbilder echt wunderschön


----------



## NotAnExit (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte da noch eins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Flykilla

Die beiden Enten, was für ein genialer Schnappschuss!


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Mai 2012)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> @Flykilla
> 
> Die beiden Enten, was für ein genialer Schnappschuss!


Danke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Mai 2012)

lalala


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2012)

Greece 2010....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gebs zu, es sind nur Handyfotos - für eine richtige Kamera fehlt noch bissel Geld


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Mai 2012)

Also da hat man so richtig gutes Wetter seit gestern, aber es läuft einem einfach nix vor die Makrolinse. Ausser diesem Brummer, der hat sogar in die Cam gelächelt, glaube ich...

Dazu Löwenzahn, weil mir auch nix vor´s Tele gekommen ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (14. Mai 2012)

Ja gestern war wirklich geniales Wetter um Bilder zu machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Mai 2012)

Frisch aus dem Garten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Mai 2012)

Und noch was von eben, leider kein besonders schöner Hintergrund und Blende recht weit auf (wenig Schärfentiefe), da es eher Schnappschüsse waren und ich nicht mehr zu großartigen Einstellungen an der Cam kam. Spinne trifft auf (doch recht große) Fliege - schnapp, so schnell gehts, dann schnell unter den Blumentopf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Mai 2012)

Laufis in Aktion. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (17. Mai 2012)

Ok, vom Motiv her nix besonderes, aber das ist eines der schärfsten Bilder, die ich bis jetzt mit dem EF-S 60mm Macro USM gemacht habe. Nachdem ich den 100% Crop gemacht hatte, war ich selbst erstaunt. Diese Linse rockt gewaltig, wenn man weiß, wie man mit ihr "umzugehen" hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Mai 2012)

@ NotAnExit: Du machst mir richtig Appetit auf ein Macro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (20. Mai 2012)

@FlyKilla

Na dann...hier noch ein paar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trigg2 (20. Mai 2012)

Hab auch ein paar pics. Waren in einem Biologischen Garten meine Freundin und ich.


----------



## nuol (22. Mai 2012)

DingsBumsText


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Mai 2012)

Alle Bilder mit Manfrotto-Einbein -> RAW ->  Lichter/Schatten/Kontrast/geschärft/Sättigung/Histogramm angepasst ->  JPG -> Crop -> mit Noiseware entrauscht -> verkleinert mit  nachschärfen

Die Fliege auf dem mittleren Bild war gerade mal 9mm groß. Die Spinne hatte ca. 14mm Beinspanne. Alle Bilder sind Crops, beim ersten Bild habe ich eine leichte Vignettierung hinzugefügt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onslaught (22. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und zu diesem (1.) Bild. Die Fliege ist der Hammer


----------



## biohaufen (22. Mai 2012)

Von mir auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und die Bilder mit der Fliege sehen auch echt Klasse aus, die Spinne hat aber auch etwas


----------



## Patze (22. Mai 2012)

Festplatttenfehler.


----------



## totovo (23. Mai 2012)

Sooo...

seit gestern habe ich eine neues Spielzeug: Pentax K-5 mit SMC Pentax-DA 1:3,5-5,6 18-55mm AL WR Objektiv (man ist das ne lange Bezeichnung^^)
war grad mal im Garte und habe ein bischen mit dem tollen Teil rumgespielt! Alle Billder just out of cam...

Ich bin sehr überrascht von der Abbildungsleistung des Kits, andererseits sieht man dann doch wieder das es "nur" ein Kit ist... (die Schärfe überzeugt mich nicht 100% außerdem ist das Bokeh nicht so schön...)

Aber nun die bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

@ über mir: wenn du die Bilder ohne Copyrightzeichen im Internet VERÖFFENTLICHST kannst du gar nichts strafrechtlich verfolgen. Außer es bereichert sich jemand an deinem Eigentum und gibt es als sein eigenes aus (Verkauf, Wettbewerbe und dergleichen). Du kannst die Leute freundlich darauf hinweisen, ja, aber bitte nicht mit so einem riesen fetten roten Schriftzug, dass ist ziemlich, nunja unangebracht.


----------



## NotAnExit (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche! 

Hell Yeah! 

Wir wollten gerade weg fahren, da sehe ich dieses Vieh im Rasen. Nicht mal groß, vielleicht 1,5cm mit Beinen, aber das fieseste Antlitz, welches ich je vor der Linse hatte.
RAW -> Lichter/Schatten/Sättigung/Schärfe -> JPG -> leicht vignettiert -> mit Noiseware entrauscht -> Crop -> verkleinert mit nachschärfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onslaught (28. Mai 2012)

Spaziergängle im Dahner Felsenland, mit der kompakten grad so geknipst im Auto-Modus, die Steine waren zu beeindruckend 

Die Rechte könnt ihr behalten


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

Beim durch den Garten humpeln.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Beim durch den Garten humpeln.


Ihr habt aber mal einen großen Garten, mit dem ganzen Viechzeug.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

Naja, sind anderthalb Hektar. Geht schon, für'n Stadtrand.


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Mai 2012)

Dder Wasserläufer ist stark gecropped und wie auch die Wespe mit Offenblende fotografiert, freihand.

Die beiden anderen konnte ich gestern im Wald ablichten. Mit Stativ, leider nicht ganz windstill und auch die Tiere waren nicht 100% ruhig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (31. Mai 2012)

Hier ein frecher Piepmatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leicht nachgeschärft und etwas aufgehellt...


----------



## nuol (2. Juni 2012)

Vom letzten Wochenende auf Rügen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (2. Juni 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Vom letzten Wochenende auf Rügen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr schöne Bilder! ich nehme an: Grau- bzw. Grauverlaufsfilter?
oder war es so dunkel genug für eine entsprechend lange Belichtungszeit?


----------



## nuol (2. Juni 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder! ich nehme an: Grau- bzw. Grauverlaufsfilter?
> oder war es so dunkel genug für eine entsprechend lange Belichtungszeit?


 
Danke.
Beim "Stein" war es kurz vor 2100, und bei der "Küste" gegen 2030.
Beide Bilder mit sehr hoher Blendenzahl f/25 und f/32, um somit die Verschlusszeit hoch zu treiben.
Und um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein kein Grau(Verlaufs)Filter im Einsatz, obwohl ich mir den sehr wünsche für solche Momente.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Juni 2012)

Frisch aussem Garten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Juni 2012)

@nuol

Richtig gut! 

Bei uns tut sich im Moment nicht viel. Gestern noch schnell die Sonne genutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (3. Juni 2012)

Regentropfen auf blättern und Blüten sind doch was feines:
orginal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gingko!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Ynterprises (5. Juni 2012)

Hab den Tread gerade erst entdeckt und muss sagen: Einfach genial!
Sehr schöne Fotos und coole Tipps, niemand muss sich für seine Bilder verstecken, finde ich klasse.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir, die ich zu verschiedensten Gelegenheiten geschossen habe.
Kamera ist eine Canon PowerShot A750 IS.
Die Bilder sind unbearbeitet, das finde ich natürlicher.


----------



## totovo (5. Juni 2012)

Tolle Bilder dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## nuol (5. Juni 2012)

Heute Nachmittag an der Lieps:


----------



## totovo (6. Juni 2012)

nix los hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Juni 2012)

> nix los hier?



Das Wetter nervt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Juni 2012)

Jap. Das Wetter ist


----------



## NotAnExit (7. Juni 2012)

Heute gehts noch!

1.Foto:
f/11
 1/100
 ISO-320
 Integralmessung
 -1 EV
 Crop

2. Foto:
f/13
 1/100
 ISO-400
 Integralmessung
 -1 EV
 Crop 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2012)

Ynterprises schrieb:


> Hab den Tread gerade erst entdeckt und muss sagen: Einfach genial!
> Sehr schöne Fotos und coole Tipps, niemand muss sich für seine Bilder verstecken, finde ich klasse.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir, die ich zu verschiedensten Gelegenheiten geschossen habe.
> Kamera ist eine Canon PowerShot A750 IS.
> Die Bilder sind unbearbeitet, das finde ich natürlicher.


 
Schicke Bilder, das letzte ist aber ziemlich überbeleuchtet. Wenn das nicht wäre, wäre es das beste


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

Ein kleiner Schnappschuss


----------



## Placebo (7. Juni 2012)

Wieso entecke ich den Thread erst jetzt? Echt tolle Bilder hier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2012)

Warten im Garten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juni 2012)

Neulich im Zoo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Juni 2012)

Schön scharf der Vogel! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Juni 2012)

Die war groß, richtig groß! Sechs cm Beinspanne, kein Witz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juni 2012)

Nachschub:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2012)

sooooo ich habe mal wieder ein neues Spielzeug: ein waschechtes Makroobjektiv...

und hier meine ersten "Versuche" im heimischen Garten!

alle freihand(!!!) und regem Wind, außerdem steht die Sonne noch nicht ganz oben am Himmel, weswegen die Belichtungszeiten meistens etwas zu lang waren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe sie gefallen trotzdem 

MfG


----------



## Hideout (12. Juni 2012)

Habe letztens ein vorbeiziehendes Gewitter fotografiert, hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2012)

Moin, eine Langfühlermotten


----------



## nuol (12. Juni 2012)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Moin, eine Langfühlermotten


 
Leider zu klein, und selbst bei dieser Größe leider zu unscharf.
Ansonsten schönes Motiv und schöne Szene.


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2012)

Danke, aber unscharf soltle das nicht sein 

Taucape - Bild & Foto von Jan Ramon Fischer aus Insekten & Spinnen - Fotografie (28111137) | fotocommunity

Hier das Original.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Juni 2012)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Danke, aber unscharf soltle das nicht sein
> 
> Taucape - Bild & Foto von Jan Ramon Fischer aus Insekten & Spinnen - Fotografie (28111137) | fotocommunity
> 
> Hier das Original.


 
ich finds auch etwas unscharf, die schärfeebene scheint mittig im insekt zu liegen, die wassertropfen an der dem fotografen zugewandten seite empfinde ich als unscharf, die tropfen auf dem rücken als scharf, ka größere blende als 5.6 oder kamera 0,5mm weiter weg, dann wärs wohl perfekt gewesen, ist aber auch nur meine meinung also nix drauf geben


----------



## dome001 (13. Juni 2012)

Bilder aus meinem Spanien Urlaub,ich hoffe sie gefallen euch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (13. Juni 2012)

Weiter gehts!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Juni 2012)

Mal was in s/w und eine weibliche Skorpionsfliege




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (15. Juni 2012)

Eine kleine Libelle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß immer nicht, welches Foto ich nehmen soll, deswegen gleich 4


----------



## NotAnExit (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich dieses Objektiv heiraten könnte, ich würde es tun!  Alle Fotos mit Offenblende (f/2,8).

Die Seerosen (?):  1/500, ISO-200
Das Chamäleon: 1/125, ISO-1600, durch Glas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (16. Juni 2012)

Schöne Fotos

heir kommen mal ein paar Fotos von mir :

Wenn man sich in die Kälte im Winter wagt macht man solche schönen Aufnahmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Nächsten sind aus dem Türkeiurlaub :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist auch aus dem Türkeiurlaub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT :
habe später die Fotos verkleinert und kleiner gemacht

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## khepp242 (17. Juni 2012)

Von heute...quatsch gestern - schon spät.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juni 2012)

Wolle Rose kaufe?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer nicht, welches Foto ich nehmen soll, deswegen gleich 4


Nr. 2


----------



## NotAnExit (17. Juni 2012)

Top Bokeh (die Rose)! 

Nicht viel neues bei mir, jetzt hat man mal Wetter, aber keine (kaum) Motive. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juni 2012)

Sodele, dann auch mal wieder was von mir, dieses mal aus dem Frankfurter Zoo.

D90 mit Nikon 28-80; ISO1000; Verschluss 1/100, Blende f/5,6

Bei allen Bildern wurden leicht entrauscht.

Bild 1+2: Weißabgleich
 Bild3: Aufhellen und Weißabgleich

Wäre nett, wenn ihr sagen würdet, welches euch am Besten gefällt. Bei dem aufgehellten finde ich es interessant, das man mehr Hintergrundstruktur sieht, es sieht aber irgendwie etwas unnatürlich aus finde ich.

Bei den anderen beiden ist das eine halt schön natürlich, dafür kommt das Grün nicht so giftig rüber, wie bei dem anderen


----------



## totovo (18. Juni 2012)

Ich würde trotzdem definitiv das dritte bevorzugen. es fällt gar nicht auf, dass die farben etwas unnatürlich sind, hättest du das nicht gesegt^^

gestern in den Orchideen gewesen...:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fragt mich jetzt aber nicht, wie die alle heißen, dass hab ich mir nicht gemerkt^^


----------



## onslaught (18. Juni 2012)

@Skysnake

definitiv Nr. 3
etwas unnatürlich find ich nur Nr.2


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. Juni 2012)

Mal nen bisschen die Füße ins Wasser gehalten und die Enten beobachtet (Berlin Weißensee)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Juni 2012)

Und was von gestern Nacht

f/5,6
1/6 sec.
ISO-400
Crop
mit LED-Lampe belichtet

das nächste Mal stacke ich so was aus ein paar Bildern. Die Beine sind leider etwas im Unschärfebereich. Mehr abblenden hätte mehr ISO (mehr rauschen) oder längere Belichtungszeit erfordert. War aber nicht 100% windstill. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2012)

Echt tolle Bilder. 
Gibt keins was nicht gefällt.
So, mal eben dat Jewitter gefotoblitzdingst.


----------



## Niza (19. Juni 2012)

Echt toller Threat hier mit Super Fotos

So faul auf der Haut liegen wie diese Kleinen würde ich auch gerne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Foto habe ich im Sea Life gemacht 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## totovo (19. Juni 2012)

So, noch mal zwei von mir 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bagui (21. Juni 2012)

So auch mal wieder was von mir. War vorhin mit meiner D90 an der frischen Luft und hab mal schön draufgehalten auf alles was sich nicht bewegt hat 
Als Objektiv diente mir hierfür ein älteres Modell von meinem Dad aus Analog Zeiten namens Micro Nikkor 55mm 1:28
Hoffe es gefällt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



de Bagui


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Juni 2012)

Juhuu, ´ne halbe Stunde Sonne. Ab nach Gardenien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (23. Juni 2012)

9mm groß
mit neuem Stativ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G5. (23. Juni 2012)

Ganz stark, da erkennt man ja jedes Detail


----------



## NotAnExit (24. Juni 2012)

Danke! 

Von heute morgen um sechs Uhr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (24. Juni 2012)

Könnte man nicht mal einen allgemeinen Laberthread erstellen für Fragen, Anregungen und um sich über Bilder zu unterhalten, damit nicht dieser Thread dafür genutzt wird. Schöne Bilder so nebenbei


----------



## dome001 (24. Juni 2012)

Welches von den beiden Bildern findet ihr besser ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Ynterprises (26. Juni 2012)

Hab mich vor kurzem mal an meiner Feuertrommel versucht, ich hoffe ihr verzeiht die etwas weitläufigere Auslegung des Wortes "Natur"


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Juni 2012)

Norwegen.


----------



## NotAnExit (27. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Senf ist irgendwie mal richtig "scharf"! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (27. Juni 2012)

Habe vor 2 Wochen auch mit der Fotografie begonnen, also nicht zu streng sein  .


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2012)

Norwegen Part 2.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

@Snef

Schöner Hund 

Zum Thema Haustiere im Urlaub hab ich auch schnell was rausgekramt (R.I.P. ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Juni 2012)

Ein paar von heute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

@NotAnExit
Deine Bilder sind, mal zurückhaltend ausgedrückt, der absolute Hammer  Was hast Du für eine Kamera und welches Objektiv?  

Schade, dass der Hintergrund bei den Bildern rauscht, ich war mal so frei und hab die entrauscht (hoffe das ist OK ): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ali-Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Juni 2012)

Danke! 

Hm, das mit dem Rauschen ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen. Habe nur in LR4 etwas geschärft und entrauscht (und noch etwas an den Reglern gedreht). Ich lasse normalerweise auch Noiseware drüber laufen, aber das schluckt bei mir immer die Exifs.

Ist ne 550D mit dem EF-S 60mm 2,8 USM. Halt mit Stativ, Actiongrip, Kreuzschlitten und Kabelauslöser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe immer keine muße dazu, ein Stativ aufzubauen um die kleinen Krabeltiere abzulichten... eh ich mein Stativ aufgebaut habe sind die alle weg 

deswegen bleibt mir nichts außer frei hand und mit ziemlich großer Blende zu fotografieren^^
(aber ich werds demnächst mal mit Stativ versuchen )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Juli 2012)

Versuch es, es lohnt sich! Morgens los ziehen, dann sind die Tierchen träge. 

Ich geh dann auch gerne mal 2-4 Stunden, manchmal komme ich mit nur einem brauchbaren Foto nach Hause, so wie vorhin. Und das ist mal wieder eine kleine Fliege (ca. 9mm).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2012)

Wie nah bist du denn an den Tierchen eigentlich dann dran?


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juli 2012)

Wer schenkt mir ein Macro?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Juli 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie nah bist du denn an den Tierchen eigentlich dann dran?



Meist so 8-12cm ab Vorderkante Objektiv, schätze ich. Dazu noch die Geli, dann ist´s natürlich noch weniger. Naheinstellgrenze bei dem Objektiv sind 0,2m (gerechnet ab Sucher der Cam). Für so was müssen die Tiere natürlich wenig scheu, bzw. träge sein.


----------



## tobsel88 (1. Juli 2012)

Hier mal was von mir bin aber noch Anfanger wie man sicher sieht. Einmal im Original und einmal bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hab hier auch nochn bisschen was, ist zwar nicht doll, wenn man andere Werke sieht, aber ich finds trotzdem nicht schlecht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juli 2012)

Norwegen Part 3.


----------



## Ynterprises (2. Juli 2012)

Neulich den Microsoft Panoramamaker entdeckt und bin absolut beeindruckt, kennt man garnicht von Microsoft, diese Art von funktionstüchtiger Software 
Übrigens ist das erste Foto aus 6 Einzelbildern zusammengesetzt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juli 2012)

Es sind ja in letzter zeit wieder viele schöne Bilder dazu gekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit:
Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit2:
Beim letzten habe ich mal den Weißabgleich korrigiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Juli 2012)

Windstille wäre mal was feines!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackhammer (6. Juli 2012)

Ja der Wind ist schon sehr nervig!

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Juli 2012)

Die Tüte ist immer dabei!


----------



## nuol (6. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön die Natur mit deinem Diethylhexylphthalat kontaminieren.
Genau das ist der Sinn des _Naturfotografie Thread'_s.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Juli 2012)

_Naturfotografie ohne Weichmacher.
_


----------



## NotAnExit (7. Juli 2012)

Nach Wochen, eine Raubfliege. Die Bedingungen, unter denen diese Aufnahmen entstanden, waren alles andere als angenehm. Brennnesseln, Disteln, dazu einsetzender Regen.  Das wäre besser gegangen, aber ich bin froh, überhaupt mal so was erwischt zu haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukyluke (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute mal die tollen Blumen auf dem Balkon fotografiert. Ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich nicht für die "schlechten" Aufnahmen  Sie wurden mit einen Samsung Galaxy S2 aufgenommen und es war total wolkig! Dafür finde ich die Fotos gelungen und würde mich um eure Rückmeldung freuen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Juli 2012)

Wieder direkt aus Gardenien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (16. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch mal wieder da 
Hei mal ein Paar Fotos aus unseren Holland Urlaub :
Und ich liebe ja Sonnenuntergänge 
Haben immer wieder was schönes an sich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Foto 2 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Foto 3 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juli 2012)

Die Auswahl fällt mit immer so schwer


----------



## dome001 (18. Juli 2012)

Neues Objektiv  
EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L USM 

Meine ersten Bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polarcat89 (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Juli 2012)

@DaxTrose
Mit welchen Objektiv hast das gemacht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Juli 2012)

Ist das Canon EF 50mm 1:2,5 Macro. Aufgenommen mit 1/80Sek. und F/2,5.
*
*


----------



## totovo (21. Juli 2012)

Da hat mal ausnahmsweise die Sonne geschienen....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (21. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Juli 2012)

50mm F6,3 1/320 Sek.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patze (22. Juli 2012)

Bildverlust.

*
*


----------



## totovo (22. Juli 2012)

@Patze: Was ist denn bei den Bildern schief gegeangen? Völlig unterbelichtet, oder ist das so gewollt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Juli 2012)

4x Tau


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Juli 2012)

Quessentschafe bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Hideout (26. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein schöner Sonnenuntergang bei uns, bei Bild 2 und 3 habe ich nachträglich einen Blendeffekt eingefügt weil es sehr gut passt  Die dicke Biene (Genauer gesagt eine Hummel, welche ebenfalls zur Gattung der Bienen gehört ) kam Zufällig im Garten vorbei, leider im Schatten weshalb ich etwas zu lange Belichtet habe.


----------



## totovo (26. Juli 2012)

Das ist keine dicke Biene, das ist eine Hummel! die sind nicht mal nah miteinander verwandt  

Das ist ne Biene: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Juli 2012)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ist das Canon EF 50mm 1:2,5 Macro. Aufgenommen mit 1/80Sek. und F/2,5.
> *
> *


Oder dieses Canon EF 50mm/ 1,4/ USM Aber erst mal geht  es nach Wacken, Danach habe ich  wieder die Möglichkeit etwas an die Seite zu legen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[


----------



## nuol (30. Juli 2012)

Rotkehlchen aus dem jetzigen Schwedenurlaub:


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Juli 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Rotkehlchen aus dem jetzigen Schwedenurlaub:


Extra nach Schweden für Rotkecheln? Du mußt langeweile haben.*grins*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (30. Juli 2012)

Nee nee,
ein Distel und eine Glockenblume waren auch noch drin, und vielleicht auch mehr...


----------



## NotAnExit (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@NotAnExit

Boaaa, Bild Nummer 4 ist ja der Hammer  Aber das Vieh bräuchte mal Scheibenwischer 

Das im Querformat wäre perfekt als Bildschirmhintergrund. Hast Du was in der Richtung und "unkomprimiert?


----------



## NotAnExit (4. August 2012)

Danke! Hier ist das unbeschnittene Foto:

(und noch eine Libelle im Portrait)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavolos (4. August 2012)

Mal was von meiner Terasse aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (5. August 2012)

Heute im Garten...


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. August 2012)

Beim Chillen im Garten.


----------



## boss3D (5. August 2012)

Bin noch Anfänger mit einer Spiegelreflex, aber auch beim Üben entsteht hin und wieder ein durchaus präsentables Foto ... 

Kamera: Nikon D3200 + AF-S VR DX 18-105mm Objektiv
Tatort: eigener Garten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
PS: Bin nicht mehr sonderlich oft online. Falls hier die "max. 2 Bilder pro Posting Regel" noch gilt und ich das nicht mitbekommen habe, möge man mir verzeihen._
http://geizhals.at/766137


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. August 2012)

Für nen Anfänger verdammt gute Bilder!


----------



## boss3D (6. August 2012)

^^ Vielen Dank!

Habe mich auch mal an ein paar Insekten versucht, allerdings komme ich nicht so nah ran, wie beispielsweise die Herren auf der Vorseite hier. Da kommt dann einfach mein Objektiv an seine Grenzen und wenn ich einfach die Kamera physikalisch näher an das Objekt halte, kann sie nicht mehr fokusieren. Hier würde wohl wirklich nur ein besseres Objektiv Abhilfe schaffen, aber zum Üben und für den geplanten Einsatz der Kamera reicht auch das jetzige ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. August 2012)

*Besserwissermodusan*Nicht unbedingt ein besseres, ich behaupte mal ein anderes.*besserwissermodusaus*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. August 2012)

Mal was berauschendes.


----------



## redBull87 (9. August 2012)

Hey,

hab mir endlich mal eine Spiegelreflexkamera (Canon EOS 600d) gegönnt. Ich bin ganz schön beeindruckt welche Bilder man damit machen kann(/könnte, bin ja total "Anfänger" ).
Hier mal eines meiner Blümchenbilder mit Kit Objektiv 18-55mm.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder sind das hier, so oft "Gefällt mir" kann ich gar nicht klicken.
Einen herzlichen Dank an alle, welche hier mitmachen.

Macht bitte weiter so .


----------



## NotAnExit (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. August 2012)

__________________________________________


----------



## FlyKilla (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgeMD (14. August 2012)

Hi,

wollte auch mal was vorzeigen. Libelle am Morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. August 2012)

_______________________


----------



## FlyKilla (14. August 2012)

So sieht zufrieden aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. August 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pusteblume xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abendrot

Aufgenommen mit einer Nikon Coolpix S8000


----------



## Bagui (15. August 2012)

Am Sonntag aus dem Auto aufgenommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (17. August 2012)

War wieder mal im Garten unterwegs ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. August 2012)

Handyfoto





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (19. August 2012)

Ene Flieche...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. August 2012)

_______________________________


----------



## skyw8lk3r (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in der Nähe von Templin aufgenommen 
"Kamera" Iphone 4


----------



## FlyKilla (24. August 2012)

Frisch aussem Emsland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

von heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. August 2012)

Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Update² :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Regen + Sonne + Federvieh


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2012)

Die mMn besten Bilder aus dem Steiermark Urlaub ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Austesten verschiedener Belichtungszeiten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (30. August 2012)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die mMn besten Bilder aus dem Steiermark Urlaub ...


 Dann möchte ich nicht die schlechten sehen.


----------



## NotAnExit (30. August 2012)

Noch ein paar meiner letzten Makros. Habe wenig Zeit im Moment. Und wenn ich morgens mal Zeit habe, spielt das Wetter nicht mit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (30. August 2012)

Azoren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (30. August 2012)

Teil 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kamera ist mir einfach ein Räzel: Meistens macht sie Fotos in 1024x768 und dann manchmal in 4facher Auflösung (was die laut MP Angabe dauerhaft machen sollte)


----------



## 10203040 (30. August 2012)

Auf meiner Radstrecke, hab mal meine Digicam mitgenommen, gibt noch zich schöne Stellen. Wenn ich eine Spiegelreflex habe werd ich dort mal entlanglaufen, ist echt schön dort. Freirumlaufende Rehe(Kitzs/Kids) habe ich gestern auch gesehen, 3 Stück, waren leider zu schnell bis ich mit meinem Rad angehalten habe und Fotos machen konnte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. September 2012)

Ich glaub, ich spinne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (1. September 2012)

Heute mal im Zoo gewesen
Ich brauche dringend ein Objektiv mit mehr Brennweite 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. September 2012)

Stachlig. Süß. Ghettofaust.


----------



## Diavolos (4. September 2012)

Ich hab mich auch mal wieder in die Natur gewagt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2012)

Gehört eigentlich hier rein: Mein erstes Pflanzen-HDR-Foto ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (5. September 2012)

Ökowaschmaschine ala Natur... funktioniert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was bei uns aus'm Garten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (7. September 2012)

Hier mal ein älteres Bild aus meiner Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2012)

@ h.101
Echt gutes Bild! Vielleicht kannst du ja testweise mal das untere Drittel wegschneiden und ein Bisschen am Kontrast arbeiten (der Wald könnte, denke ich, ruhig noch dunkler sein)?! Dann dürfte es noch besser wirken ... 
--------------

War mal wieder im Garten unterwegs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Anfänger fehlt mir da noch die Erfahrung, deswegen frage ich einfach mal so aus Neugier: Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man einen (natürlichen, also ohne Bildbearbeitungsprogramme) Lens Flare Effekt am Foto sieht? Netter Effekt, oder zerstört es das Bild?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkside (8. September 2012)

Hier mal zwei Bilder meines Lanzarote Urlaubs

*Cueva de los Verdes *(ein Kilometerlanger Lavatunnel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geschmolzener Felsen an einem ehemaligen Lavastrom in Nationalpark Timanfaya
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist leider unscharf weil ich aus einem fahrenden Bus Fotografieren musste.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bagui (8. September 2012)

Heute das gute Wetter genutzt um ein paar Bilder im Frankfurter Palmengarten zu machen.
Konnte mir ein älteres 180mm mit Festbrennweite von meinem Dad leihen, musste zwar bisschen üben aber hat gut geklappt denke ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kleine Kerl ist uns über den Weg gelaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die "Ente" oder was auch immer war ganz lustig drauf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und irgendjemand sollte diesen Kandidaten drigend aus dem Wasser holen, oder einfach nur füttern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Grüße aus Frankfurt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. September 2012)

↑↑↑ schöne Bilder 

Ein paar Blümchen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. September 2012)

Ein paar Bildchen aus heimatlichen Gefilden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. September 2012)

@Bagui: Die Deutsche Bank ist ganz schön am kippen 

Heute habe ich mal etwas mit Spiegelungen rumprobiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (10. September 2012)

Schöne Spiegelungen Opi 
Ja an dem Tag hatte ich wirklich ziemlich unruhige Hände, weiß net was da los war


----------



## Jaran91 (10. September 2012)

ich habe mich da mal ein bisschen  am Garten und der Katze versucht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (10. September 2012)

Als stiller mitleser, möchte ich ich jetzt auch paar Schnappschüsse Hochladen Geiler Thread, Vielen Dank @ Uploader


----------



## NotAnExit (13. September 2012)

Meine Frau hat Schmetterlingsflieder im Garten gepflanzt (im August), da war teilweise die Hölle los. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (15. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 plus Fliege → 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. September 2012)

Noch eine Spinne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (25. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (26. September 2012)

Hier mal wo wir mit den Hunden unterwegs waren. Sind schon etwas älter, da hatte ich noch kaum Fotoerfahrung und überwiegend im Auto Modus fotografiert. Trotzdem schöne Bilder


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. September 2012)

Beim Spaziergang gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. September 2012)

Von heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## beren2707 (30. September 2012)

An diesem wunderschön sonnigen Herbsttag habe ich mit meiner Freundin einen kleinen Spaziergang gemacht. Daher hatte ich nur meine Alpha 65 mit 18-135mm Objektiv dabei; doch schon wenige Minuten später ärgerte ich mich, dass ich nicht mein Tamron 200-400 und ein Stativ mitgenommen hatte. Seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder sind quasi im Gehen mit Blick schräg nach oben bei 135mm Brennweite freihand geschossen; daher leider ziemlich verwackelt und nicht nah genug dran. War ein herrliches Schauspiel der beiden Bussarde.
Hier noch eine kleine Auswahl vom heutigen Spaziergang, was so am Wegesrand lag. Das letzte Bild zeigt unseren Gartenmitbewohner, der mal wieder Nüsse vom Baum stibitzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. September 2012)

Aus dem Garten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Oktober 2012)

Habe ein altes Tokina 28-85 ausgegraben, um mal zu testen, wie es sich an der Alpha 65 verhält. Im letzten Bild wieder unser nussverliebtes Wesen, das ich mit dem 70-210 erwischt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. Oktober 2012)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ h.101
> Echt gutes Bild! Vielleicht kannst du ja testweise mal das untere Drittel wegschneiden und ein Bisschen am Kontrast arbeiten (der Wald könnte, denke ich, ruhig noch dunkler sein)?! Dann dürfte es noch besser wirken ...




Sorry für die späte Antwort! Ich muss dazu sagen, es ist ein recht miserables Bild von einem  Handy. Ich kann aber bei Gelegenheit mal schauen was noch so rauszuholen  ist. 

EDIT: ich habe es mal wie du vorgeschlagen hast, ein bisschen bearbeitet. Kann sich denke ich sehen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch ein paar Bildchen aus meiner Favoritensammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (3. Oktober 2012)

Von der Insel Föhr


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort! Ich muss dazu sagen, es ist ein recht miserables Bild von einem  Handy. Ich kann aber bei Gelegenheit mal schauen was noch so rauszuholen  ist.
> 
> EDIT: ich habe es mal wie du vorgeschlagen hast, ein bisschen bearbeitet. Kann sich denke ich sehen lassen.


Mein Kommentar war gar nicht so sehr auf die Qualität des Bildes bezogen, sondern viel mehr auf die Wahl des Motivs und das Einfangen der Stimmung. Und das ist ja wohl mehr als gelungen, zumindest für meinen Geschmack. Sieht übrigens noch besser aus, jetzt.  

Foto mit der Sonne über dem Feld/whatever ist noch genialer!!! Auf genau sowas stehe ich total! Stimmungsvolle Landschaftsfotografie. 

@ Topic
Lasst ihr ein Helikopter-Foto vom Central Park als Naturfoto gelten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nicht kann ich was aus dem Brooklyn Botanic Garden anbieten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2012)

Och, Natur? Da hab ich auch was auf Lager (1/100 beabsichtigt) .


----------



## Triniter (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab meine Mamiya 645 mal wieder ausgepackt. Alles Scans vom Negativ.
Ich hoffe analoge Bilder sind OK...


----------



## roheed (4. Oktober 2012)

Ein bisschen an der PS schraube gedreht


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2012)

Beim ersten war leider nicht nur das Wasser in Bewegung, die Blätter (vor allem der Farn auf der linken Seite) mochten nicht stillhalten. Aber okay . 

Bild 1+2 aus Eden-Project (Natur-"Nachbildung" geht auch, oder ? War teilweise verdammt dunkel drinn, daher ISO1600 beim Zweiten), Bild 3+4 an der Küste von Newquay entstanden .


----------



## Jarafi (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

da habe ich doch auch mal wieder was 

Einiges aus dem schönen Schwarzwald.

Greets


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nen Storch beim Kacken erwischt...


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Oktober 2012)

Das Tierchen lief heute auf meinem Balkon rum. Leider wollte es nicht still halten und daher ist es nicht ganz scharf. Festhalten mochte ich auch nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch etwas herbstliches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hab ich mal ein manuelles 28mm f/2.8 von 1977 ausprobiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch mal Pilze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (19. Oktober 2012)

Ein goldener Herbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2012)

@Scholle_Satt: Hör mal auf die Kamera entscheiden zu lassen... Besonders beim ersten sieht man perfekt, was passiert, wenn man sich vom Motivprogramm (Landschaftsmodus ) entmächtigen lässt. Da hilft auch f11 nichts, wenn das Tor vom AF anvisiert wird. Oder sollte das das "Motiv" werden ? Beim Letzten hättest du besser auf f8 abgeblendet, das Tele scheint bei Offenblende und langem Ende leicht überfordert . Bei ISO250 war ja noch massig Luft.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich knippse immer nur Auto, Landschaft oder Sportmodus. Hauptsache, es geht schnell. Als ob ich Pulitzer-Preis gewinnen wollte.


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. Oktober 2012)

Schon wieder 'n Pilz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (21. Oktober 2012)

Mit meinem 100-300mm Zoomobjektiv (freihand)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Makros



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samstag Nachmittag um 14h noch Tau zu finden war


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich war mal wieder im Wald unterwegs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

Wetter und Farben waren Scheîße, daher gleich schwarz/weiß :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavolos (27. Oktober 2012)

Schnee 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (27. Oktober 2012)

Schnee!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavolos (27. Oktober 2012)

Gerade übers Haus geflogen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Oktober 2012)

Als Ausgleich zur winterlichen Stimmung hier was aus meinem Türkeiurlaub bei >30°C 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2012)

Und hier mal noch etwas Meer bei Sonnenaufgang. Wir hatten eine Bergkette im Rücken, wodurch die Sonne Abends einfach plümbs gemacht hat, und weg war Sie 

Da hies es dann halt früh raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (3. November 2012)

Burg Hohenzollern


----------



## Agr9550 (5. November 2012)

2 Makro´s von mir

Canon 7D
Canon EF 100mm f2.8 
Entwickelt mit LR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. November 2012)

Watt Ihr wollt. (Sahlenburg, Cuxhaven)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....nicht wirklich was los hier.
Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Dezember 2012)

Ist HDR auch erwünscht ?


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Dezember 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist HDR auch erwünscht ?


 HDR an sich find ich total genial, aber dein Bild ist irgendwie total verhunzt.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Dezember 2012)

Aus dem Wohnzimmer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Dezember 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> HDR an sich find ich total genial, aber dein Bild ist irgendwie total verhunzt.


 Die meisten Leute verstehen den Sinn von HDR einfach nicht.
HDR ist ja eigentlich dazu da um den Dynamikumfang eines Bildes zu erhöhen, quasi starke Helligkeitsunterschiede auszugleichen.
Der Großteil macht mit HDR jedoch quietschebunte Bilderchen, welche total absurd aussehen....
Verstehen werde ich das nie und ich wills auch eigentlich gar nicht verstehen 

Dieses hier gezeigte Bild hält sich aber noch in Grenzen, da habe ich schon sehr viel schlimmeres gesehen


----------



## Hideout (5. Dezember 2012)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute verstehen den Sinn von HDR einfach nicht.
> HDR ist ja eigentlich dazu da um den Dynamikumfang eines Bildes zu erhöhen, quasi starke Helligkeitsunterschiede auszugleichen.
> Der Großteil macht mit HDR jedoch quietschebunte Bilderchen, welche total absurd aussehen....
> Verstehen werde ich das nie und ich wills auch eigentlich gar nicht verstehen
> ...



Es geht nicht immer technische Perfektion oder der genauen Abbildung was man sieht, ein Bild darf ruhig surreal aussehen wenn man dies wünscht. Sicher war HDR dazu gedacht den Dynamikumfang zu erhöhen, bietet einem aber starke Werkzeuge mit dem man ein Bild künstlerisch verändern kann. Absurdität ist durchaus interessant! 

Das Bild oben hat jedoch eher mit anderen Dingen zu kämpfen wie Unschärfe, Rauschen und Chromatische Abberation.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Dezember 2012)

Ist auch mein erstes , das Stativ war ******* ^^ und die Bäume wackeln.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2012)

_________________


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute mal bisschen später als üblich unterwegs . Exifs sind leider verschütt gegangen: ISO1600, f3.5, 30sek


----------



## dome001 (8. Dezember 2012)

von heute Morgen


----------



## target2804 (8. Dezember 2012)

Bin seit Ende November stolzer Besitzer einer EOS 600D. War sozusagen mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich. Die Aufnahmen die ich angehängt habe, sind mit einem 18-135mm EF-S f/3,5-5,6 IS Objektiv gemacht. Ein Makroobjektiv hab ich mir gestern gekauft, leider noch nicht testen können. Bin zwar noch blutiger Anfänger, aber ich hoffe die Profis finden trotzdem Gefallen an meinen Bildern und können mir vielleicht ein paar wertvolle Tips geben  Würde mich freuen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Dezember 2012)

Tolle Bilder. 
Musst dich halt nur an die Regeln halten und die Maximale Bilderbreite von 900 Pixeln nicht überschreiten, dann passt das scho.


----------



## Placebo (9. Dezember 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh, ganz leicht verwackelt, das ärgert sehr 
Aber so viel Zeit war da nicht, abzudrücken..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2012)

@ Placebo : Katzen sind doch immer schön


----------



## target2804 (10. Dezember 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder.
> Musst dich halt nur an die Regeln halten und die Maximale Bilderbreite von 900 Pixeln nicht überschreiten, dann passt das scho.



Sorry, habe es garnicht gelesen. Die nächsten kommen dann in richtiger Größe  hat irgendwer ein paar tips für einen Anfänger? 

Freut mich übrigens dass die Bilder gut ankommen


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Musst dich halt nur an die Regeln halten und  die Maximale Bilderbreite von 900 Pixeln nicht überschreiten, dann  passt das scho.





target2804 schrieb:


> Sorry, habe es garnicht gelesen. Die nächsten kommen dann in richtiger Größe



Die Regel mit den 900 Pixeln gilt nur, wenn man das Bild als Vollbild postet. Für Thumbnails und angehängte Bilddateien gilt das nicht, da ist die Größe egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Ok, aber es läd schneller wenn die Thumbnails kleiner sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (11. Dezember 2012)

Uhhh Bautzner,
was ist n da mit deinem Weißabgleich passiert?
Lass mich raten, der hat nicht stattgefunden 
Besser mal korrigieren, ist schnell gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Aber doch nicht um Uhrzeit! 
Komisch, bei mir ists heller. Wenn mans aber übers Forum anschaut ists dunkler. Was kann das sein?
Weißabgleich, keine Ahnung wie man sowas korrigiert. Mach nur Fotos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach das mal schnell für Dich :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier sehen die Tonwerte schon besser aus, allerdings gibt es auch bei diesem Bild viel Luft nach oben.
Ich rede jetzt natürlich nur von den (techn.) Werten, die Motive an sich gefallen mir nicht wirklich 

PS:
Herbst - Ja ich weiß, wir haben schon Winter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Also mir gefällts, hat bissel was altmodisches.
Könnte das an der Forensoftware liegen, warum alle Bilder dunkler sind als bei mir? 
Wie gesagt, hab die Bilder heut früh gemacht. Könnte auch die Morgendämmerung sein, oder was auch immer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Softy, danke fürs HDR bzw. weiß machen. 
Mh, langsam habsch die Vermutung das mein Monitor das Problem sein könnte...
Also bei mir ists jetzt zu hell. Komisch...


----------



## nuol (11. Dezember 2012)

Also HDR ist was anderes. Wie dem auch sei.
Ich denke du solltest dir mal eine kleine Einführung ins Thema Schneephotographie gönnen:
Foto-Kurs: Fotografieren im Schnee

Danach ist nur noch weiteres Üben angesagt


----------



## Hideout (12. Dezember 2012)

War heute auch mal mit meinem Hund im Schnee spielen


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2012)

Dafür das ich die Bilder nur mit dem Handy gemacht hab schaun die eigentlich ganz gut aus wie ich find


----------



## nuol (3. Januar 2013)

Schon lang nichts passiert hier. Somit mache ich dieses Jahr den Anfang.
Alles Gute an Alle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldyah (3. Januar 2013)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die mMn besten Bilder aus dem Steiermark Urlaub ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


nuol schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich nicht die schlechten sehen.


 


nuol schrieb:


> Hier sehen die Tonwerte schon besser aus, allerdings gibt es auch bei diesem Bild viel Luft nach oben.
> Ich rede jetzt natürlich nur von den (techn.) Werten, die Motive an sich gefallen mir nicht wirklich
> 
> PS:
> ...


 


nuol schrieb:


> Schon lang nichts passiert hier. Somit mache ich dieses Jahr den Anfang.
> Alles Gute an Alle
> 
> 
> ...



@nuol Moin, da du mMn öfter ein wenig "harsch" kritisierst und wohl viel vom technischen verstehst, muss ich dir sagen, dass 
grade dein letztes Bild n hübsches Motiv ist 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen und dir und allen anderen auch ein Frohes Neues


----------



## Air0r (11. Januar 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> Schon lang nichts passiert hier. Somit mache ich dieses Jahr den Anfang.
> Alles Gute an Alle
> 
> 
> ...


 
Finde ich zu kontrastreich - die Schatten saufen ab, am Rest vom Hand frisst viel aus.
Sonst gefällt's...


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2013)

> Dafür das ich die Bilder nur mit dem Handy gemacht hab schaun die eigentlich ganz gut aus wie ich find



Auf Bildern weiß der Winter richtig zu gefallen 
Für Handybilder ist die quali echt genial auch wenn ich als laie sagen würde, es hat nen leichten Blau Stic. zumindest die ersten zwei


----------



## Taitan (13. Januar 2013)

Eine Fraktalfrucht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2013)

Kann man hier noch vom "Schwarzwald" sprechen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schnee hängt hier nicht nach unten !!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Januar 2013)

roheed schrieb:


> Kann man hier noch vom "Schwarzwald" sprechen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja bin ich denn besoffen?

Ich lese gerade "Schwarzwald", dann denke ich mir so..."Vielleicht kommt er ja aus der Nähe?"
Und was lese ich dann? Freudenstadt
Meine Heimatstadt, in der ich 21 Jahre gelebt habe, bin jetzt zum studieren weggezogen...
Wohnst du schon immer in FDS?
Mir ist nie aufgefallen, dass es einen User gibt, der so viele Postings hat und aus FDS kommt.
Kommt davon wenn man seine Aktivität zurückschraubt.


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2013)

@Dustin91
Weiter gehts per Pinnwand. Möchte den Thread nicht spamen 


Könnte doch fast ein Screenshot aus Limbo 2 sein oder? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Januar 2013)

The Sheeps!


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Januar 2013)

_________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balomanja (24. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend allerseits,
hier mal eine aus Langeweile entstandene Makroaufnahme....



Grüße


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2013)

ist das nach bearbeitet?! Sieht echt stark aus


----------



## Balomanja (25. Januar 2013)

Minimal....Farbe und Kontrast sind ein bisschen nachbearbeitet um es etwas kräftiger wirken zu lassen. Ansonsten ist es so geblieben.


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2013)

ach ok  Dachte mir schon das der Kontrast/Farbe etwas zu stark ist um Natürlich zu sein ...


----------



## Balomanja (26. Januar 2013)

Ich fürchte die Blume die von 'Natur' aus so viel Farbe hat, müssen sie uns erst noch hin Genmanipulieren....Bis dahin tuts auch Photoshop


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sigma 70-200 mit Telekonverter 1.4


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2013)

Heutige Gruppen-Fototour über nen alten, verrotteten Friedhof.

Beim 1. und 2. etwas mehr gesättigt, da die Bilder leider sehr blass waren.
3. .. joah... PS ftw xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (3. Februar 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Heutige Gruppen-Fototour über nen alten, verrotteten Friedhof.
> 
> Beim 1. und 2. etwas mehr gesättigt, da die Bilder leider sehr blass waren.
> 3. .. joah... PS ftw xDD
> ...


 bild 2 und 3 kommen mir verdammt unscharf vor oO


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> bild 2 und 3 kommen mir verdammt unscharf vor oO


... stimmmt.... jetzt wo du es sagst fällts mir auch auf 
Hab da vlt. nen falschen resizer (glätten statt schärfen) erwischt ..  oder es waren einfach die zu kalten Finger, die das Bild leicht verwackelt haben^^


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Februar 2013)

@Schrauberopi:
Das hatte ich hier schon einmal gezeigt, aber ich konnte nicht anders.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (8. Februar 2013)

Hier meine ersten "Gehversuche" vom letzten Sommer mit meiner Lumix FZ 150. Bin absoluter Anfänger. 
Diesen Sommer werd ich mir dann endlich mal eine DSRL zulegen.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Februar 2013)

Slipknot1203 schrieb:


> Hier meine ersten "Gehversuche" vom letzten Sommer mit meiner Lumix FZ 150. Bin absoluter Anfänger.
> Diesen Sommer werd ich mir dann endlich mal eine DSRL zulegen.


Bis auf Nummer 7(da kann ich nichts anfangen)


----------



## Azzkirk (10. Februar 2013)

Heute Vormittag beim Spazieren gehen gefunden ...
Canon EOS 1000D mit Canon EF 70-300 Zoom


----------



## Driftking007 (10. Februar 2013)

Hier mal was von mir. Bisschen was ausm Urlaub und was ausm Winter 
Die ausm Urlaub sind noch mit der EOS 550D und dem Kit Obkjektiv 18-55mm gemacht
Die anderen mit dem 70-300mm 

Ist komprimiert, da ich gerade die Originaldateien nicht zur Hand hab 

Edit: Pic 3 ist natürlich bearbeitet, pic 4 nur zugeschnitten.


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. Februar 2013)

Bild 2 sieht gruselig aus...


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. Februar 2013)

@driftking
hehe, ja beim zweiten Bild musste ich auch zweimal hinschauen was du da verbudelt hast


----------



## Driftking007 (11. Februar 2013)

jaja  Bild 2 ist echt gut  am Stand lag das holz einfach so rum ... mit dem Bunker im Hintergrund echt gut


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Februar 2013)

Erster Test mit meinem neuen Spielzeug. Hier mit Telekonverter 1.4fach.

Ich befürchte mal, der Marder war blind. Solche Augen sind wohl eher nicht normal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch etwas speziell für FlyKilla 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Februar 2013)

Ist ja abartig der Zoom 
Wie viel wiegt den das "kleine"?
Stativ genutzt (denke ich doch mal schwer)?

Aber irgendwie kommt es mir etwas zu weich vor...
Oder liegt das am Konverter?

Und dafür das du ne D300s hast und es nur ne 800er ISO ist kommen die Bilder ziemlich körnig rüber


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Februar 2013)

f/4 ist Offenblende beim Konverter. Da verliert man halt eine Blende bei (beim 2.0 wären es 2 Blenden). Die Bilder waren ohne Stativ, alle freihand. Ich wollte die Fähigkeiten des Stabi mal testen. Da braucht es fast 'ne Muckibude für. 3kg Objektiv + ca. 1kg Kamera mit BG. 
Die 300s ist nicht gerade berühmt für high-ISO. Ab ca. 1200 fängt es schon stark an zu rauschen. Zum Teil mag es aber auch an meiner Bearbeitung liegen. Habe die Bilder mal auf die Schnelle, ohne mir große Mühe zu geben, durch den RAW-Konverter gejagt (Capture NX2). Für viel Mühe und Zeit waren mir die Bilder noch nicht gut genug. Muss noch etwas üben mit dem Teil. Evtl. muss ich auch noch etwas an der AF-Feinjustierung drehen. Zumindest mit Konverter scheint es mir einen leichten Frontfokus zu haben. Bin da aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2013)

Im Garten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Februar 2013)

Abendlicht vom Balkon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Februar 2013)

Heute war ich im Wildpark Schwarze Berge. Mir war klar, dass ich viele Bilder gemacht hatte, aber so viele hätte ich nicht gedacht. 764 Fotos landeten auf der Festplatte  Ich sollte beim nächsten mal nicht im highspeedmodus fotografieren (8 Bilder/sec). Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sehr dichte Maschendraht ist leider noch leicht zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Februar 2013)

Und noch ein paar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. Februar 2013)

Schwäne und Enten sind hier ja scheinbar gerne gesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 100 ;f 5,6 ; 1/400

Bild wurde in Berlin-Weißensee gemacht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Februar 2013)

Ist die Unterbelichtung beabsichtigt?


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Februar 2013)

Die Schärfe könnte deutlich besser sein. Wird Zeit, dass ein Monopod rankommt. 

Ein normales Stativ ist für Vogelaufnahmen leider völlig ungeeignet. Bis das ausgerichtet ist, sind die Biester schon wieder verschwunden. Die wollen einfach nicht lange genug sitzenbleiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. März 2013)

Das letzte ist doch total scharf

Wiese
edit: +gleiche Wiese mit anderen Farben


----------



## totovo (2. März 2013)

first green...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cuby (4. März 2013)

Nach dem ich mir die PSGamens hard Ware " Foto Workshop " gekauft habe, bin ich auch auf umwegen hier indas Forum wider gekommen. Ich wusste gar ned ,das hier auch Fotos eingestellt werden.Nun gut lange rede kurzer Sinn

" Natur "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube " NotNeXIT  spinnt   



nuol schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Versionen meiner Stockenten vom vergangenen Wochenende
> (Erpel jagt Weibchen während der Kanutour)


 

..okay nuol jagt die Weibchen, wird ja Frühling 

So das Foto habe ich am We gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. März 2013)

Irgendne Flechte soweit ich weiß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2013)

Straight from Hell :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. März 2013)

Ne ganz schön heiße Angelegenheit. Musst aufpassen das du nich zu nah kommst, da viele Lagen umso besser brennen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. März 2013)

Noch mal etwas aus der Vogelwelt:

Dompfaf, Schwanzmeise, Rotkehlchen und Erlenzeisig (bin aber nicht ganz sicher bei dem).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keiner den Sonnenschein zum Fotografieren genutzt?
Von mir gibts zur Abwechslung Vögel.

Erlenzeisig, Dompfaff (Gimpel), Kleiber, Rotkehlchen, Amsel und Specht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (6. März 2013)

Finde die Aufnahmen von Schrauberopi sehr gelungen
Hier mal wieder was von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. März 2013)

@cuby: Du solltest vielleicht mal etwas an Deinem Niveau arbeiten. 

Ein   [FONT=&quot]Wintergoldhähnchen, [/FONT]laut Wiki der kleinste Vogel Europas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cuby (8. März 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @cuby: Du solltest vielleicht mal etwas an Deinem arbeiten.
> 
> Ein   [FONT=&quot]Wintergoldhähnchen, [/FONT]laut Wiki der kleinste Vogel Europas:
> 
> ...




Ja da  hast Du recht.Es könnten viele hier im forum an Ihrem  Niveau arbeiten


----------



## dome001 (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. März 2013)

@cuby: der Beitrag wurde gelöscht, die Geschichte ist somit erledigt.

Bergfink:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 12.03.2013

Heute habe ich das erste mal mein neues, gebraucht erworbenes Einbein ausprobiert (Benro MC-68n6). Die Biester lassen einen kaum Zeit zum Fokussieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2013)

Frost auf verkohltem Holz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zahnräder eines alten Bahnsignals




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüner Leguan aus dem Zoo Halle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. März 2013)

Bescheidenes Wetter, lust auf Kamera, also musste die Zimmerpflanze herhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (14. März 2013)

Bild 1 täte sicher ein Stack ganz gut. So wirkt es leider etwas verloren.
Bild 2 die hintere Blüte der Amaryllis ist leider abgeschnitten, ebenso wie das Blütenblatt der vorderen Blüte (unten)

Ansonsten interessant.

Edit: ein Stack für Bild 2 ist auch ein Muss. Die Blume haut ja nicht einfach ab, da hat man Zeit


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. März 2013)

Stimmt, das mit dem Blatt ist mir erst am Rechner aufgefallen. Ich hatte mich vollkommen aufs Licht konzentriert und nachdem ich die beiden Blitze, Reflektorschirm usw. endlich ausgerichtet bzw. richtig eingestellt hatte, nicht noch mal durch den Sucher geschaut. Alleine bis das Licht zufriedenstellend war, hat es eine Ewigkeit gedauert. Da fehlt halt die Übung bzw. Erfahrung, um auf die Schnelle ein einigermaßen zufriedenstellendes Setup hinzubekommen, an dem man nur noch einige Feinanpassungen vornehmen muss.

Mit Stacks habe ich mich gestern das erste Mal befasst. Das Ergebnis, naja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Software habe ich CombineZM gentzt. Das Programm ist Freeware, man muss sich allerdings erst einarbeiten.

Heute wollte ich mal auf die Schnelle ein Freihandmakro machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dann aber doch Stativ und Makroschlitten ausgepackt und einen weiteren Stackversuch bei Sonnenlicht im Zimmer gestartet. Das ist noch verbesserungsfähig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich keine Lust hatte, noch mal das ganze Lichtsetup aufzubauen, ein weiterer Stack der gesamten Blüte bei normaler Tagesbeleuchtung im Zimmer. Da fehlt es im Gegensatz zum geblitzten Foto deutlich an Tiefe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt müssen nur noch beide Teile zusammengefügt werden. Die Beleuchtung aus dem letzten Post mit 'nem Stack. Allerdings dauert das, zumindest bei mir Stunden bis das Setup steht und alles per Software bearbeitet ist. Wer hat denn soviel Zeit für ein Foto?


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (17. März 2013)

Fischland 02/2013
Bråkig Ensamhet


----------



## Hideout (19. März 2013)

Heute mal die Enten am City-See besucht.


----------



## Legacyy (19. März 2013)

Hatte heute nen "kleinen" Zimmerbesucher.

War leider etwas schnell unterwegs und lies sich nicht ganz so einfach scharf zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (20. März 2013)

Ahrenshoop die Zweite


----------



## dome001 (22. März 2013)

Heute war ich auf dem Großen Feldberg ( Taunus )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. März 2013)

Heute konnte ich die D7000 das erste Mal testen:

gemütlich in der Sonne sitzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da war doch was



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal gucken gehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, genau, da vorne war's



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal 'n bischen beeilen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt ganz langsam weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn bloß die Füße nicht so kalt wären



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ups, da ist es wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier wars



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uuuund...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab dich, Frosch mit Dreck



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




im nächsten Post gehts weiter


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. März 2013)

erst mal den Dreck abwaschen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee, noch nicht sauber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ist's gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ruhiges Plätzchen suchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier wird gefuttert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner Verdauungsflug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Abschluß noch mal grimmig gucken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trigg2 (23. März 2013)

So nach nun über 290 Seiten habe ich mal endlich in meinem Archiv gewühlt.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. März 2013)

Gestern war wieder die D300s dabei, an der extrem kalten Haseldorfer Marsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach gab es noch einen fast schon kitschigen Sonnenuntergang an der Hamburger Außenalster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (26. März 2013)

War bei uns ein wenig stürmisch die letzten Tage.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (27. März 2013)

Hier mal ein Schwanen Foto..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2013)

So hier mal ein Supermacro, geschossen mit meinem Xperia Z   (externe Makro-Linse für 7€ )

Schon erstaunlich was man damit anstellen kann 

Das bild ist lediglich verkleinert, sonst keine Bearbeitung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern Abend schnell geschossen mit dem 180mm Festbrennweite.
f32, 2sek


----------



## nuol (28. März 2013)

Wieso die Blende?
Wieso 2 Sekunden?
Daruas resultiert sicher auch die Frage: Wo ist die Schärfe?


----------



## der Ronny (28. März 2013)

Ist schon ne Weile her, aber ich mag die Bilder. Sigma DP1.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2013)

Look into my eyes!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. März 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten....ähhh...Ostern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kamera von meinem LG P990, auch wenn sie 8MP hat, ist echt Sch**ße.


----------



## Bagui (29. März 2013)

Blümchen sind selten bei dem Wetter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (29. März 2013)

Bagui schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=638622"/>
> Gestern Abend schnell geschossen mit dem 180mm Festbrennweite.
> f32, 2sek



f11 hätte wohl gereicht  oder 5,6


----------



## Bagui (29. März 2013)

Problem war einfach das ich den Mond bei uns vom Bahnhof aus knipsen musste, da ich nicht mehr fahren wollte. Und die Beleuchtung dort war einfach übertrieben.
Die ersten Bilder gemacht mit kleinerer Blende und man hat nur die Orangene Bahnhofsbeleuchtung gesehen, daher kam ich dann zu f32.
Ich kanns immer nur dazu sagen mein 180mm ist ein Analoges Objektiv, ist nicht ganz so einfach mit dem an der D90. 
Und leider kam ich an dem Abend etwas zu spät Heim, paar Minuten früher war der Mond noch am aufgehen und daher noch um einiges größer. 
Aber Rot steht ihm trotzdem gut 
Vielleicht gönn ich mir bald mal ein Objektiv mit etwas mehr Brennweite, hab da schon eins im Blick


----------



## totovo (1. April 2013)

Frohe Ostern!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (1. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. April 2013)

Eine kleine Auswahl meiner Osterausbeute, Stockenten und Graugänse. Ganz normales norddeutsches Allerweltsgeflügel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist gar nicht so einfach hinzubekommen, dass das Gefieder nicht ausbrennt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. April 2013)

Und weil wir gerade beim Federvieh sind, noch einmal der Graureiher und ein Erlenzeisig hinterher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (4. April 2013)

Gestern am See...

Ist jetzt auch Wallpaper auf meinem N7


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. April 2013)

Meine EOS ist zwar noch in der Post (da verlässt man für 10 Minuten das Haus )

Hier dennoch schon einmal 2 ältere Fotos von mir:

Cold waters



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cologne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (9. April 2013)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Meine EOS ist zwar noch in der Post (da verlässt man für 10 Minuten das Haus )
> 
> Hier dennoch schon einmal 2 ältere Fotos von mir:
> 
> ...


 

welche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. April 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> welche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mhm? Sieht man die im Anhang befindlichen Bilder etwa nicht?

Die Schneeglöckchen find ich super!

Hier noch etwas von heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (9. April 2013)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Mhm? Sieht man die im Anhang befindlichen Bilder etwa nicht?
> 
> Die Schneeglöckchen find ich super!
> 
> ...


 
doch  wollte wissen welche eos du kriegst ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2013)

Das welche war wohl auf die EOS bezogen 


edit: zu langsam 

Alibi:
(mit Xperia Z geschossen)


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. April 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> doch  wollte wissen welche eos du kriegst ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Achso!! 

Da ich gerade erst in die Welt der Fotografie eingestiegen bin, wurde es eine Canon EOS 1100D im Kit mit dem 18-55mm Objektiv (Version mit Bildstabilisator)

Noch eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (10. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ich dieses objektiv liebe


----------



## totovo (15. April 2013)

Mal ein 1:1 Makro...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist gar nicht so leicht, das bei 105mm an der Naheinstellgrenze (~10cm) scharf zu bekommen^^


----------



## Bagui (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. April 2013)

Bei den Fröschen ist auch Frühling 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (18. April 2013)

Nach einen guten Halben Jahr wieder mein Tele benutzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (18. April 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Bei den Fröschen ist auch Frühling



Die sehen ja echt super aus! Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. April 2013)

Danke!

Hamburgs heilige Alsterschwäne im Morgenlicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. April 2013)

Nummer 3 ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (21. April 2013)

Ein paar Gänse


----------



## Bagui (21. April 2013)

@Schrauberopi: Wie weit warst du ca von denen weg? Gefällt mir sehr gut
@Hideout: Nr.2 ist schön, noch besser wäre es den Flattermann etwas größer zu haben. Trotzdem sehr schön



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (21. April 2013)

Danke, ja stimmt. Aber mangels Brennweite war es nicht möglich den Flattermann  noch größer zu bekommen. 
Ist schon Crop, daher musste das dann reichen 
Hoffe ja das es dieses Jahr klappt mir eine Spiegelreflex zu holen, dann bin ich etwas flexibler.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. April 2013)

@Bagui: Danke! Beim Entfernungschätzen tue ich mich etwas schwer. Dürften so zwischen 6 und 10m gewesen sein. Die Ente auf dem letzten Bild war ca. 3m entfernt. Alle Fotos wurden mit 420mm gemacht (Sigma 120-300mm + 1.4x TK) an Nikon D300s. Entsprechende Brennweite KB wären also 630mm.

Nachdem ich mich gestern extrem früh aus dem Bett gequält hatte, bin ich noch mal am frühen Abend los. Das Licht wollte ich ausnutzen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, weshalb das Eichhörnchen am Baum (Birke) leckt? Es war die ganze Zeit damit beschäftigt, die Rinde abzuschlabbern (ca. 6m entfernt, ca. 50% Crop)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Reiher war ziemlich nah, FF.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider nicht ganz scharf, ich fand die zickende Gans aber ganz nett:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir war bisher gar nicht klar, wie schön die Gänse gezeichnet sind. Leider sehr stark gecropt, da sie sehr weit weg war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. April 2013)

Ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Artikel 
*Eichhörnchen als "Triebtäter"*




> Das niedliche  und zugleich muntere Eichhörnchen ist keineswegs so harmlos wie es  scheint. Vielfach ist es für das Eingehen ganzer 10- bis 20jähriger (vor  allem Lärchen-) Bestände verantwortlich, indem es die Rinde (es leckt  dabei auch den Baumsaft) bis ins Kambium abnagt. Zudem ist das  Eichhörnchen  als Jäger von Vogeleiern und Jungvögeln berüchtigt.


----------



## Hideout (21. April 2013)

Und nicht zu vergessen: "An blutenden Eichen und Birken sind Eichhörnchen beobachtet worden, wie sie den oft in alkoholische Gärung übergegangen Saft in einem berauschenden Zustand auflecken." 
Quelle: http://www.eichhoernchenfreunde.de/texte/ernaehrung.htm


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. April 2013)

Mal was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. April 2013)

Das Übliche, Reiher im Narzissenbeet hatte ich bisher allerdings noch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (24. April 2013)

was ist das eigentlich für ne Blume? kennt sich da jemand aus?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (25. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich für ne Blume? kennt sich da jemand aus?
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=645638"/>



Koennte ein zweiblättriger blaustern sein.


----------



## totovo (25. April 2013)

mhh, ich dachte Google kann mir helfen, aber anscheinend hat diese Blume verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit Messi  

Link:



Spoiler



https://www.google.de/search?tbs=sb...NzKcBvPfBcjYg&safe=off&hl=de&bih=961&biw=1911



Ich wäre für den Namen: "Messi-Stern"


----------



## The_Trasher (26. April 2013)

Kamera ist die Superzoom Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ-150EGK. (Keine DSLR)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (26. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erster Versuch mit dem neuen Tamron 70-300


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2013)

Bei uns blühen die kirschen... auch im nieselregen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschossen mit Pentax K30 und 50-200mm WR-Objektiv
RAW "entwickelt" mit DxO und verkleinert mit paint


----------



## Agr9550 (28. April 2013)

Sommer 2012,richtig glück gehabt an dem tag,sahs keine 5min da landet ne fliege im netz,keine sekunde später war der "fliege" aber schon erledigt 

Canon 7D mit 100mm EF macro
LR 3 entwickelt entrauscht,PS CS4 verkleinert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halbmond Crop
Canon 7D mit 70-200 F2.8 L (blende 11)
LR 3 entwickelt entrauscht,PS CS4 verkleinert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. April 2013)

Bei mir nistet seit einigen Tagen eine Amsel im Balkonkasten zwischen den Lavendelsträuchern. Im Auge kann man sogar das Fenster erkennen, durch das ich fotografiert habe (100% Crop).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (2. Mai 2013)

Also der Halbmond Crop gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut, das Bild hat es in sich. Hier sieht Mann mal nicht nur Mond, sondern auch mal etwas drum herum.

Um nicht ganz OT hier zu sein, ein paar Bilder aus der Konserve. Dieses Jahr war noch keine Gelegenheit für neue Bilder.


----------



## Hideout (2. Mai 2013)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> Halbmond Crop
> Canon 7D mit 70-200 F2.8 L (blende 11)
> LR 3 entwickelt entrauscht,PS CS4 verkleinert


 Sieht richtig gut aus, gefällt mir. 
Aber es sieht aus als wären auf der linken Seite des Mondes auch Sterne, oder ist das Rauschen?
Also ich meine, müsste die nicht komplett schwarz sein?


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Mai 2013)

Das wird hier so langsam zum reinen Federviehthread. 

Eine Auswahl meiner Tour von Gestern:

Dompfaff (Gimpel):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gänseportrait:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stockente:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reiherente im Gegenlicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (2. Mai 2013)

Das Gänseportrait gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Der Rest ist leider etwas weich.


----------



## Agr9550 (2. Mai 2013)

liegt mit an der "hohen" iso die du brauchst wenn du sterne mit drauf haben willst  (was ich wollte da es nen schöner klarer himmel war,wird wohl rauschen sein,ist auch schon wieder monate her müsste als erst nachschauen welche iso ich gewählt hatte,leider wird die exif ja hier nicht mit angezeigt wenn man es anklickt  ) 

Hier eins ohne sterne dann sind wir alle bedient (zufrieden liegt ja im auge des betrachtes )


Hier noch ne Fliege die mir damals übern weg geflogen ist als ich das EF 100mm Makro bekam,war also einer meiner ersten makro´s 
Freihand mit F5 1/250 ISO 640 nicht nachbearbeitet/entrauscht,KEIN CROP (fand es damals ned so prickend inzwischen irgendwie schon,vorallem wenn man bedenkt wie klein die fliege ist und das ich damals mehr drauf gehalten hab als zuwissen was ich da tun  )


----------



## rocky7 (2. Mai 2013)

Also mir hatte es mit den Sternen sehr gut gefallen, werde ich auch mal probieren. Damit es hier nicht ganz OT wird, hier mal was von mir aus der Konserve.


*ExiFdaten zu Bild1:*



> Kamera-Hersteller: Canon
> Kamera-Modell: Canon EOS 7D
> Objektiv: 240-600mm
> Aufnahmedatum: 2012-05-01
> ...


*ExiFdaten zu Bild2:*



> Kamera-Hersteller: Canon
> Kamera-Modell: Canon EOS 7D
> Objektiv: 240-600mm
> Aufnahmedatum: 2012-05-26 22:15:04 +0000
> ...


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2013)

"Anden Knoblauch"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalisschneider (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/QUOTE]

gefällt mir echt viel


----------



## Balomanja (6. Mai 2013)

Nochmal das mit dem  Zitat überarbeiten! Sieht aus wie ein Repost. Wäre also nett wenn du angeben könntest das die Bilder von mir sind, ich dachte im ersten Moment, dass du sie unter deinem Namen nochmal online gestellt hättest.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (7. Mai 2013)

Sonnenverliebte Gartenblümchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (7. Mai 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Sonnenverliebte Gartenblümchen
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=648446"/>



Isses Absicht dass der Fokus auf der Lichtreflexion des einen rechten Blattes sitzt?


----------



## Hideout (7. Mai 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Isses Absicht dass der Fokus auf der Lichtreflexion des einen rechten Blattes sitzt?


 Sieht so aus ne 

Dann halt noch ein Gänseplümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Mai 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Sieht so aus ne
> 
> Dann halt noch ein Gänseplümchen
> 
> ...



nen ähnliches bild hab ich vor 1j bei nem 3liga kick gemacht,vor lauter langeweile 

Damit es nicht offtopic is

Pusteblume



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mr Heuschrecke. (Hab nen Gartencenter als Nachbar,könnt euch ja vorstellen was da alles so rumspringt/krabbelt/fliegt )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (11. Mai 2013)

Dann will ich auch ma.
D7000 + Tamron 70-200 2.8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Mai 2013)

Wir waren neulich im Wolfcenter-Dörverden. Hier ein paar Bilder davon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (12. Mai 2013)

Eine gemeine Gartenwanze... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (12. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Eine gemeine Gartenwanze...


 
Ja die guckt auch ganz gemein 

Hier mal was aus Solingen.
Das erste ist ein etwas kräftigeres HDR um das grün hervorzuheben.
Nr. 2 ein ganz normales und Nr. 3 ein dezentes HDR.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Mai 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Ja die guckt auch ganz gemein


...würdest du auch, wenn da jemand mit einem überdimensionalen glas-glubscher direkt auf dich hält.  
Und damit`s nicht offtopic wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ein bild aus dem allgemeinen archiv.
Das bild ist nicht das größte was aber nicht an einer verkleinerung, sondern an der canon powershot a570 liegt. Die hat nicht mehr auflösung.


----------



## dome001 (12. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder sind aus dem schönen Bad Vilbel


----------



## djnoob (12. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Mai 2013)

Im Wolfcenter gibbet nicht nur Wölfe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist kein Wolf, sondern ein Tschechoslowakische Wolfhund. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windows0.1 (12. Mai 2013)

Hier Mal ein Paar von Mir


----------



## djnoob (12. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (12. Mai 2013)

Sind ja feine Bilder hinzu gekommen, hier mal was von mir und von heute.


----------



## djnoob (12. Mai 2013)

Sea Life Hannover. Gab wenig zu sehen, Eintritt viel zu teuer und die Scheiben dreckig ohne Ende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich lasse euch mal raten, womit das Bild geschossen wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich lasse euch mal raten, womit das Bild geschossen wurde



Mit nem guten alten S2  

Alibi-Bild (geschossen mit Xperia Z)


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Mai 2013)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse euch mal raten...


Samsung GT-I9100, 1/171sec. bei f/2.81 Brennweite 3,97mm 

Alibi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2013)

Woran erkennt ihr das (Auflösung?) Ich finde es jedenfalls beachtlich, was diese mini Kamera von nem Smartphone drauf hat.

Das hier ist auf jeden Fall in Zauchensee beim Skifahren entstanden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Woran erkennt ihr das (Auflösung?) Ich finde es jedenfalls beachtlich, was diese mini Kamera von nem Smartphone drauf hat.



Man muss einfach nur die EXIF-Daten auslesen 

Ali-Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (14. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein sehr dramatischer Himmel, sieht aus wie eine Explosion 
Pentax K-30 mit smc DA L 50-200 mm (bei Blende f/11) und in LR4 gecropped und Temperatur angepasst.


----------



## totovo (15. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (15. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (18. Mai 2013)

Ein (Rot-?)Milan der sich ab und zu bei uns blicken lässt.
Taucht natürlich immer nur auf wenn man die Kamera gerade *nicht* zur Hand hat. Bilder sind leider verschwommen (und gecroppt), war aber auch froh das er noch nicht allzuweit weg war als ich die Kamera aus meinem Zimmer geholt hatte...und wenn man dann als Anfänger auch noch hektisch alles einstellen muss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs mal nen bisl verkleinert 
Hab noch nie nen Giraffenbullen so dicht OHNE Zaun gesehen.


----------



## Sixxer (19. Mai 2013)

Heute früh 08 Hundert in meiner Terrassenhecke.


----------



## Hideout (19. Mai 2013)

Wat willste, Pilze?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Pusteblume 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. Mai 2013)

Ein Teil meiner heutigen Ausbeute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der tristen Krähe in der Wildschweinsuhle, brachte die Meise in Mutters Apfelbaum wieder etwas Farbe ins Spiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Mai 2013)

Mal was vom Affenberg in Salem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (20. Mai 2013)

Hier ein bisschen was von meinem Ausflug in München



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balomanja (22. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir nochmal was neues....

Beste Grüße!


----------



## djnoob (22. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (22. Mai 2013)

Dem bin ich letztens im Garten über den Weg gelaufen: Ein noch total verpennter Gartenschläfer (hab davon ein paar dutzend im Keller, netterweise fressen sie hauptsächlich Kreuchviechs wie Schnecken, Würmer und Co. und nebenbei Obst und Nüsse, aber davon gibt's hier eh mehr als genug für alle...).

Eigentlich sind die nacht/dämmerungsaktiv und pennen so von Oktober bis April, aber bei den subarktischen Temperaturen schläft der Rest wohl noch. Ist der erste, den ich dieses Jahr sehe. So einen ganz wachen Eindruck macht der hier allerdings auch noch nicht... Außerdem hat er ne (verheilte) Macke von einer Katze oder einem Marder (die hab ich hier auch irgendwo )

Normalerweise wieseln die jedenfalls wie bekloppt durch die Gegend, springen atemberaubende Distanzen oder wetzen senkrecht die Wände hoch und runter... scheu sind sie übrigens überhaupt nicht, die kann man auch mal anfassen.

Kamera ist leider immer noch ex und hopp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (22. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (22. Mai 2013)

@djnoob: Jetzt hab ich Bock auf nen Riesling^^

Echt hübsch. Tolle Farben.


----------



## djnoob (22. Mai 2013)

Die sind aus eigenem Garten aus der Türkei . Das ist noch garnichts ggü dem rest was da noch so alles ist. Hier mal ein paar weitere.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Mai 2013)

Alle Fotos geschossen mit meinem Xperia Z und einer externen macro-linse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (24. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Mai 2013)

Kleine Pflanze mal ganz groß: Klee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (26. Mai 2013)

Mangels Bienen erfolgt bei dem kalten Wetter die Befruchtung des Löwenzahns auch mal durch die Waldameise.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (27. Mai 2013)

Schärfe wo bist du^^


----------



## mattinator (27. Mai 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Schärfe wo bist du^^


 Auf der Blüte links unten. Im Makro-Modus können wohl kaum mehrere Objekte mit unterschiedlicher Entfernung (gleich) scharf sein, das widerspräche den Gesetzen der Optik.


----------



## Hideout (27. Mai 2013)

Ja das, oder irgendwie ein Stück hinter der Ameise in der Mitte.
Dadurch das genau die so unscharf ist, wirkt das Gesamtbild nicht scharf. Hätte vielleicht besser ausgesehen wenn der Fokus weiter vorne gewesen wäre, so genau auf der dicken Ameise 
Aber trotzdem cool mit den kleinen Arbeitern auf den Blüten 

Hier hab ich mal versucht den Mond anzuheulen.. ähh fotografieren 
Ist fast schon ein 100% Crop, aber für ein 200mm am langen Ende ganz ok.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. Mai 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Ja das, oder irgendwie ein Stück hinter der Ameise in der Mitte.



War auch der Plan, klappt aber leider nicht immer.



Hideout schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal versucht den Mond anzuheulen.. ähh fotografieren
> Ist fast schon ein 100% Crop, aber für ein 200mm am langen Ende ganz ok.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meine Versuche sind bisher fehlgeschlagen, dafür ist meine TZ5 dann doch etwas zu schwach.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Mai 2013)

Nur "Standardfedervieh" unterwegs heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (29. Mai 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Nur "*Standardfedervieh*" unterwegs heute:


 

zu viel sättigung bringt das farbrauschen .


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Mai 2013)

Zierkirsche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Produkt aus Mücke und Biene? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pusteblume




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (2. Juni 2013)

Etwas Rhododendron gefällig!? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Juni 2013)

Hab auch welchen, allerdings etwas weiter weg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Juni 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Etwas Rhododendron gefällig!?


 Ich hätte da auch noch welche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (2. Juni 2013)

Ein Bachlauf??? Neeee... ein Wasserweg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




könnte auch im Amazonas sein, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2013)

Kann darüber überhaupt nicht lachen. Wir wurden 2002 evakuiert und ich schau jetzt schon im zweistundentakt auf den online Pegel...


----------



## totovo (2. Juni 2013)

Ja, sorry, ich nehme das mit Humor, zumal die Lage hier nicht so schlimm ist. Ich wollte niemandem auf den Schlips treten


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juni 2013)

Blumiges



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach Eichhörnchen, als ich im tiefsten und entsprechend dunklen Gebüsch den Gimpel entdeckte. Zum Glück hat der Bursche einigermaßen still gehalten. Die Belichtungszeit ist trotz der sehr grenzwertigen ISO 1250 an meiner D300s immer noch fast astronomisch lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (4. Juni 2013)

schönes Motiv!

Aber das Objektiv hat ganz schön Randabfall... Offenblende? Das Rauschen ist doch noch sehr akzeptabel, für Iso 1250!


Noch mal die Saale, diesmal ohne Sarkasmus, der ist ja beim letzten mal nicht angekommen 


Naturgewallt, passt ja auch in den Naturfotothread 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2013)

Rotdorn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Objektiv hat ganz schön Randabfall... Offenblende?


Das liegt nicht am weichen Objektiv, sondern mehr am harten Holz vom Gestrüpp, durch das ich zwischenfotografieren musste. Hier einmal das unbeschnittene Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ISO 1250, 1/10sec. bei f/4 (Offenblende), 420mm. Bei dem wenigen Licht ging leider nicht mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Hätte gerne ca. 1/500sec. gehabt. Meine D7000 wäre hier ein klein wenig  besser gewesen (ca.1-2 Blenden). Mal schauen, was der Herbst noch so  bringt. Vielleicht gibt es da ja mal eine D3s (extreme hohe ISO  möglich), eine D800 (wenn die nicht diese 36Mpix hätte...) oder es  erscheint doch noch eine D400... 

Hier war etwas viel Licht auf der Erpelbrust:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch einmal der Teich im Abendlicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (4. Juni 2013)

Ah, okay, das beschnittene Bild sah so aus, als würde das Objektiv am sehr abfallen


----------



## dome001 (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (5. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...ein bisschen schärfer hätte es noch sein können, aber gar nicht so einfach wenn die Blume ständig im Wind tanzt


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach-und-schub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (8. Juni 2013)

Ein paar grasende Gänse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Teufelsente 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was das für ein Blümchen ist, aber egal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nikon D90 + Sigma 70-200 HSM II

Habe nun zum zweiten Mal bei Sigma zwecks Justierung nachgefragt. Mal abwarten ob sie sich dieses mal herablassen und antworten


----------



## pixelflair (8. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war auch mal wieder Unterwegs!


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (9. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern im Palmengarten in Frankfurt


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juni 2013)

@Pixel:
Welche Linsen? Die Exifs haben bei mir nen Parsing-Error angezeigt...
Ansonsten 

@Bautzner:
Mir ist der Hintergrund noch zu "scharf" - eine einzige Blume herauszustellen hätte mir da besser gefallen.

@Bagui:
Welche Linsen?
Bei 1 ist der Kopf nicht so scharf - das Element mit den Wassertropfen gefällt mir aber
Bei 2 ist der Hintergrund zu hell und die Seerose im Vergleich dazu zu dunkel.
Bei 3 ist leider der obere teil der Seerosen abgeschnitten, wenn sie ganz drin wäre wärs besser
4 gefällt mir richtig gut mit der Spiegelung


----------



## Bagui (9. Juni 2013)

Alle Bilder mit meinem Tamron 70-300 gemacht.
Ja das Problem bei 1 war das ich wenig Zeit hatte und grad mal ein paar Bilder machen konnte weil Sie dann weggegangen ist. 
Bei 2 hätte ich mit Blitz arbeiten können, hätte vielleicht etwas gebracht. 
Bei 3 war halt selber blöd von mir, naja Pech
Hab noch viel mehr Seerosen abgelichtet aber wollte nicht alles auf einmal hier hochladen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Juni 2013)

Alle Bilder mitm 17-70 2.8-4.5 Makro von Sigma  an meiner 50D ...


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juni 2013)

Wolle Rose kaufe?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Juni 2013)

Blumen hatte ich heute auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Reiherente:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann war da noch der Uhu. Leider hat der mir nur sehr wenig Zeit gelassen. Auf die Schnelle zwei Fotos und dann flog er auch schon ab. Ich hoffe, er nutzt den Platz häufiger. Da werde ich die Tage noch einmal versuchen, ihn besser zu erwischen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juni 2013)

Die Enten sind 
Der Kauz / die Eule - ist das nen Crop?
Kommt etwas unscharf rüber


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (10. Juni 2013)

Noch ein paar Enten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juni 2013)

Im Urlaub auf Hiddensee gemacht 
Habe minimal einen Sepia-Effekt reingemacht und auf 16:9 zugeschnitten.


----------



## pixelflair (10. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder im Garten unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. Juni 2013)

@der_yappi: Diese Eule ist ein Uhu, genauer eine Uhudame.  Das Bild wurde nur rel. leicht beschnitten. Die Unschärfe liegt vermutlich mehr an meinem Hektikausbruch, als ich das Teil sah. Erst mal zwei schnelle Schüsse um überhaupt etwas zu haben, bevor das Motiv wieder verschwindet (wie in diesem Fall). Der Fokus liegt auf der Brust und auch so stimmt nicht sehr viel. Ich hoffe, das Teil taucht die Tage noch einmal auf. Spaziergänger kannten sie schon. 

Da es im Gebüsch einfach zu dunkel ist, habe ich es heute mal mit dem Blitz versucht (die Enten natürlich nicht). Die Tiere scheint es überhaupt nicht zu stören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juni 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Da es im Gebüsch einfach zu dunkel ist, habe ich es heute mal mit dem Blitz versucht (die Enten natürlich nicht).


Oha... Sollte man also mal in hamburg sein und an einem "blitzenden busch" vorbei kommen hat man sich nicht etwa auf ein filmset, auf dem gerade effekte gezündet werden, verlaufen, sondern es ist also nur schrauberopi der sich im gebüsch versteckt und mit aktiviertem blitz vögel knipst.  


> Die Tiere scheint es überhaupt nicht zu stören.


 Wenn das "stadt-vögel" sind, ist das normal. In gera kommt man an diverses getier schon bis auf 1,5m ran und die hauen auch erst dann ab, wenn man viel zu nah kommt. Die haben sich halt an den menschen gewöhnt.
Komischer kommt mir da schon der fuchs vor, der mir ab und zu frühs begegnet. Der kennt die verkehrsregeln! 

Und damit es nicht offtopic wird und weil nutztiere hier irgendwie zu kurz kommen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ein paar von nachbars pferden auf unserer wiese. (das muß so sein)


----------



## Hideout (13. Juni 2013)

Hier hab ich noch ein paar Lupinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Hummel welche sie ebenso interessant fand 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. Juni 2013)

Eine kleine Auswahl meiner heutigen Ausbeute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (15. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ausbeute von Heute


----------



## Hideout (16. Juni 2013)

Mal ein Sonnenaufgang


----------



## Schmidde (16. Juni 2013)

Taube im Landeanflug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was direkt von Kreta 

PS Der Upload vom iPad über die PCGH App killt mal die gesamte Qualität...


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Juni 2013)

Eine Woche lang war ich täglich auf der Suche. Heute hat sie sich endlich mal gezeigt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. Juni 2013)

Heute in den Bergen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (18. Juni 2013)

Frösche während der Paarungszeit im Botanischen Garten Bochum


----------



## pixelflair (18. Juni 2013)

little Nature...


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Juni 2013)

Manchmal bringt die D7000 mich zum staunen. Das Eichhörnchenfoto entstand mit ISO1600 (Gimpel ISO 800). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (23. Juni 2013)

Noch ein paar exotische Blüten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (30. Juni 2013)

Sonnenuntergang bei Nachbars.


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang bei Nachbars.


 Verzeih mir wenn ich das nicht ganz verstehe, die Baumspitzen sind orange 

Angriffslustiges Blässhuhn 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juli 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Verzeih mir wenn ich das nicht ganz verstehe, die Baumspitzen sind orange


 
Liegt mMn am Sonnen / Lichteinfall.
Vorne ists schon im Schatten (dunkeln) unter die Baumspitzen im Hintergrund kriegen noch die letzten direkten Sonnenstrahlen ab.


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Das ja krass, hätte nicht gedacht das der Effekt so stark ausfällt. Die Baumspitzen sehen einfach aus als wären sie Orange angesprüht worden. Interessant


----------



## Sixxer (3. Juli 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Liegt mMn am Sonnen / Lichteinfall.
> Vorne ists schon im Schatten (dunkeln) unter die Baumspitzen im Hintergrund kriegen noch die letzten direkten Sonnenstrahlen ab.


Rischtisch.


----------



## cuby (4. Juli 2013)

hallo,

gestern ist sind Schmetterlinge ( Fuchsschwanz) in die Wohnung geflogen.

Es ist mit der Canon 1000D, Sigma 70 1:2,8 DG Makro Objektiv gemacht worden. Leider ist es aufgrund des nervösen Schmetterlings, viele Aufnahmen leider nichts geworden. Ein Stativ konnte ich aufgrund der Situation auch nicht aufstellen weil , vor dem Fenster mein Bett war. Außerdem wollte ich den Schmetterling schnell wieder in die Freiheit entlassen  Ich wollte eigentlich die Feinheiten des Fuchsschwanzes festhalten, was nur bei einigen Aufnahmen gelungen ist.


----------



## cuby (4. Juli 2013)

Makro Photographie interessiert mich deswegen, weil mal bis in das Detail sehen kann.

Tipp: Zeit lassen, Stativ ist überwiegend notwendig, befasst euch mit manuellem Fotografieren -Blende- Belichtung. Seit kreativ versucht eure Objekte von verschiedenen Blickwinkeln einfangen. Geht in die Hocke, legt euch hin. Auch ich lerne immer wieder dazu. Ich hätte nie gedacht, wie viel Zeit man braucht um zu Fotografieren und die richtigen Einstellungen der Kamera einzustellen.

viel Spaß beim anschauen


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Juli 2013)

@cuby:
Die ersten beiden sind leider sehr unscharf. Die Raupe ist nur halb drauf, das wichtigste, der Kopf, ist unscharf und beim letzten hättest Du den Hintergrund und Beschnitt etwas besser wählen können.

Ich versuche mal einige Tipps zu geben, wie man es hätte besser machen können. Bei den beiden ersten Bildern hast Du eine relativ große Blende gewählt -F/4 bzw. F4.5. Blumen laufen nicht weg und mit Stativ sind kurze Verschlußzeiten unwichtig (es sei denn, sie bewegen sich im Wind). Im Makrobereich kann man ruhig erheblich weiter abblenden, um eine höhere Schärfentiefe zu erreichen. Blende 8 oder auch 11, sollten durchaus drin sein. Wenn Du ein Stativ nutzt, gehe einfach in den A-Modus und wähle die passende Blende vor.

Bei Tieren solltest Du immer auf die Augen bzw. den Kopf fokussieren. Achte darauf, dass Du entweder von vorn (nur der Kopf der Raupe wird scharf, der Körper verschwindet langsam in Unschärfe) oder aber parallel zum Körper fotografierst. Etwas weiter abblenden hätte der Raupe gut getan. Du hast F/7.1 bei 1/400sec. gewählt. So schnell ist die Raupe nicht. Einfach mal bis F/11 versuchen. Wenn jetzt noch etwas mehr Raupe und weniger Blatt hinzukommen...

Beim letzeten finde ich den Schärfeverlauf gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn Du statt F/2.8 auf ca. F/4 oder 5.6 abgeblendet hättest, wären die Blätter und Blütenstempel ebenfalls scharf geworden (nicht nur die Mitte). Von einer etwas tieferen Aufnahmeposition aus, hättest Du die Stempel besser im Vordergrund gehabt und die störenden unteren Blätter müssten nicht mit aufs Foto. Der harte Unterschied im Hintergrund (links dunkel rechts hell) stört mich auch etwas. Wenn es eine Topfpflanze ist, einfach mal so drehen, dass Du einen gleichmäßigen Hintergrund hast.

Ich ertappe mich auch immer wieder bei den gleichen Fehlern und bemerke sie erst, wenn die Fotos im Kasten sind. 

Bevor ich es vergesse, Insekten am besten ganz früh morgens fotografieren. Da sind sie noch sehr langsam und hauen nicht gleich ab.

Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (6. Juli 2013)

Gestern am Silbersee III in Haltern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. Juli 2013)

Ist das ne Katze im ersten Bild?


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Juli 2013)

Heute Mittag beim Spaziergang durfte mal das neue 85mm mit. Einige Schnappschüsse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (7. Juli 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ist das ne Katze im ersten Bild?


Hehe, jetzt wo du es sagst. Könnte man fast denken, ist aber ein Jack Russel xD


----------



## christian.pitt (7. Juli 2013)

hier sind ein paar von mir: Flickr: christianpitt's Photostream
(hab vor ca. 1 monat mitm photgraphieren (bei mir wohl eher "knipsen" ) ernsthaft angefangen

ps: soll ich die bilder direkt hier im forum hochladen? denn bei meiner internetleitung dauert es ne halbe ewigkeit....


----------



## Bagui (7. Juli 2013)

Meine heutige Ausbeute mit meinem 40mm Makro an der D90



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (8. Juli 2013)

@ christian.pitt 
Flickr: christianpitt's Photostream

A Blade of Grass III ist ja mal ganz großes Kino. Gefällt!


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Juli 2013)

freut mich, dass es dir gefällt 
(der name ist halt ein bisschen komisch, aber da das bei flickr alle machen )

@bagui

besonders das erste mit der biene ist richtig gelungen


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2013)

___________________


----------



## cuby (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo Schraubenopi,

Danke für Deine Kritik. Für mich ist Makro Bilder noch neu. Die Herausforderung ist diese, den Kopf eines Insekt bzw. in diesem Fall die Raupe zu erwischen, leider achte ich dann nicht mehr auf die Einstellungen ( Schärfe & Belichtung ) zu dem kam noch hinzu, das ich kaum Zeit hatte, dass ich mich nicht genau mit der Kamera befassen konnte. Außerdem stell ich das* AF Messfeld* bei Tiere nur in der* Mitte* ein, um  genau den Kopf zu Fokussieren, leider war nicht die Möglichkeit im Gewächshaus ein Stativ aus Platz gründen zu benutzten. Du siehst hier kam viel negatives zusammen. Leider weiß ich nicht, was ohne Stativ minimal. an Blende einzustellen ist bei Makro.( 1/1000 ?) 

Heute morgen habe ich um 7:30 es wieder versucht. Nur wo waren die Tiere ? Noch keiner Wach  Leider wurden auch diesmal 60% der Bilder unscharf, ob wohl ich genau  * AF Messfeld*  auf dem Kopf der Heuschrecke gezielt hatte. Warum es nicht scharf wurde, ist mir noch ein Rätzel, noch um bestimmte Positionen zu kümmern ist die Heuschrecke weg gesprungen  Bei dem Schmetterling war es noch schwieriger, deswegen leider ein wenig unscharf, dies ärgerte mich, weil ich eigentlich viele Positionen versuchte  Ich werde demnächst mal mit" A -Dep" Modus es versuchen vielleicht, werden meine Bilder Besser.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## djnoob (8. Juli 2013)

Nikon D7100 / Tamron 70-200mm 2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Juli 2013)

cuby schrieb:


> Hallo Schraubenopi,
> 
> Danke für Deine Kritik. Für mich ist Makro Bilder noch neu. Die Herausforderung ist diese, den Kopf eines Insekt bzw. in diesem Fall die Raupe zu erwischen, leider achte ich dann nicht mehr auf die Einstellungen ( Schärfe & Belichtung ) zu dem kam noch hinzu, das ich kaum Zeit hatte, dass ich mich nicht genau mit der Kamera befassen konnte. Außerdem stell ich das* AF Messfeld* bei Tiere nur in der* Mitte* ein, um  genau den Kopf zu Fokussieren, leider war nicht die Möglichkeit im Gewächshaus ein Stativ aus Platz gründen zu benutzten. Du siehst hier kam viel negatives zusammen. Leider weiß ich nicht, was ohne Stativ minimal. an Blende einzustellen ist bei Makro.( 1/1000 ?)
> 
> ...


 
ich würde (speziell) bei der makrophotographie (fast) immer den goldenen schnitt anwenden  (jaja, ich weiß, eigentlich ist es die drittregel )
fast kein mehraufwand, und die bilder wirken um ein vielfaches spannender

ich würde generell bei kurzen verschlusszeiten kein stativ verwenden! (wozu auch?)
vorallem, wenn man insekten photographieren will 

bei der makrophotgraphie immer sehr große blenden verwenden (f2.8-4), manchmal vielleicht abblenden, wenn das objektiv sichtbar verzerrt (das kommt immer auch immer auf die preisklasse an)
(das was du meintest ist die belichtungszeit (1/1000)

achja nochwas: wennst du so probleme mit dem autofokus hast, wieso benutzt du nicht einfach den manuell-fokus? nach einer kurzen eingewöhnungszeit geht das sehr schnell von der hand, und man hat auch (wenn man es richtig macht ) immer richtig den fokus eingestellt


----------



## Hideout (8. Juli 2013)

Goldener Schnitt und Drittel Regel sind zwar ähnlich, aber nicht das gleiche 

In der Makrofotografie (1:1) muss man sogar eher stark abblenden, Blende 8-16 sonst ist die Schärfeebene viel zu klein, kommt aber auch immer etwas drauf an.

Meist sollte man manuell Fokussieren weil der AF sich sonst doof und dämlich sucht, ja


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Juli 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Goldener Schnitt und Drittel Regel sind zwar ähnlich, aber nicht das gleiche


 
ja ich weiß, aber hast du schon jemals jemanden drittregel sagen hören? ich weiß noch, selbst im unterricht haben wir die drittregel als goldenen schnitt beigebracht bekommen 

anbei noch 2 bilder von mir, die ich gestern beim baden aufgenommen habe.
(das erste ist ein panorama, und das 2. ein hdr)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2013)

Am Wegesrand. Musste leider extrem croppen...


----------



## e4syyy (12. Juli 2013)

Ich liebe Bienen....  Kritik erwünscht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Juli 2013)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bienen....  Kritik erwünscht!


 
gefällt mir, ich find super dass man die Struktur der Flügel erkennen kann.


----------



## e4syyy (12. Juli 2013)

Hummel natürlich......


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juli 2013)

Gardenia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. Juli 2013)

@e4syyy: schickes Bienchen 
@FlyKilla: auch schöne Blümchen. 

Von mir gibts auch Blümchen und Bienchen vom Balkon: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 35mm ist hierfür nicht wirlich geeignet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also musste das 90mm Tamron ran. Die Tierchen sind in der prallen Nachmittagssonne allerdings sehr agil und das Tamron fokussiert extrem langsam. Meist war das Motiv schon wieder verschwunden, bevor der Fokus saß. Es war auch absolut nicht vorhersehbar, auf welcher Blüte sich mal wieder jemand niederlassen würde. Einige, so halbwegs gelungene Aufnahmen waren aber dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Sigma 150mm makro drängelt sich auf meiner Wunschliste immer weiter vor. 

Später stand die Sonne etwas tiefer und ich finde man sieht, das bessere (schönere) Licht wertet das Bild deutlich auf. Leider hielten die jetzt gar nicht mehr still und das Licht war zwar schöner, dafür aber auch deutlich weniger vorhanden. Leider ist aus der Serie nur eines halbwegs brauchbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2013)

Hoffentlich findet's nicht wieder jemand zum unscharf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (13. Juli 2013)

is halt hinterm glas oder?^^


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> is halt hinterm glas oder?^^


 
Nene, das war am Kulkwitzer See, freie Natur. Habe halt nur 'ne DMC-TZ5, da ist nicht viel mit manuellen Einstellungen. Außerdem bin ich halt nicht der Experte, freu mich auch so an den Bildern.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Juli 2013)

___________________


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hoffentlich findet's nicht wieder jemand zum unscharf.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das hat nichts mit "findet jemand zu unscharf" zu tun, es ist einfach unscharf  
Liegt aber hauptsächlich daran das du den Kopf nicht fokussiert hast sondern den Körper. Schieb nicht immer alles auf die Kamera!


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Juli 2013)

mit einer digitalkamera kann man das  (wo soll man da bitte manuell fokossieren)




BautznerSnef schrieb:


> ___________________


 
hast du das mit blitz aufgenommen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> mit einer digitalkamera kann man das  (wo soll man da bitte manuell fokossieren)


 Wer redet von manuell fokussieren? Du kannst mit einer Digiknipse auch bestimmen wo der Autofokus trifft. Noch nie eine Digitalkamera in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Juli 2013)

doch natürlich, aber ich hab das noch nie bei einer digitalkamera (also kompaktkamera) gesehen
liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, da ich keine neuere mal in der hand gehabt hab

ich kenn das feature nur von einer nex-5r - aber die ist dann doch etwas anderes (systemkamera ohne sucher mit aps-c sensor)


----------



## nuol (14. Juli 2013)

Blickrichtung Port de Sóller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Juli 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> hast du das mit blitz aufgenommen?



Nein. Bisschen Zoomen und ein dunkler Hintergrund wie z.B.: eine Hauswand im Schatten. 

Na, wer erkennt was bei mir im Garten wächst?


----------



## Gothic1806 (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist doch brauchbar für ne Handycam oder 

Mfg  Markus


----------



## target2804 (14. Juli 2013)

ist mir persönlich etwas zu mittig^^


----------



## Bagui (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Bild der Schwebefliege gefällt euch den am besten? Was könnte ich besser machen?
Aufgenommen mit Nikon D90 40mm Makro


----------



## Schmidde (14. Juli 2013)

Vor dem nächsten Regen noch die Rosen von gegenüber abgelichtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (14. Juli 2013)

Orange Flower 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Liegt aber hauptsächlich daran das du den Kopf nicht fokussiert hast sondern den Körper. Schieb nicht immer alles auf die Kamera!


 Klugsch... Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Muss mich mal selbst zitieren:


> Außerdem bin ich halt nicht der Experte, freu mich auch so an den Bildern.


Btw., Du hast ja selbst die Begründung geliefert: 





> den Kopf nicht fokussiert hast sondern den Körper


Alles kann man bei solchen Fotos nicht fokussieren, widerspräche den Gesetzen der Optik. Woher willst Du wissen, dass ich nicht lieber den Körper fokussieren wollte ? Übrigens habe nicht ich fokussiert, sondern der Auto-Fokus der Kamera.
Aber was solls ? Wie ich schon schrieb, freue ich mich trotzdem an dem Bild. Werde es wohl lassen, meine Bilder hier zu posten. Gibt halt immer welche, die was zu kritisieren haben. Du hättest ja auch schreiben können: wie hast Du die im Makromodus in's Bild bekommen. Normalerweise sind die Eidechsen nämlich schnell verschwunden, wenn man so nah dran ist.


----------



## target2804 (14. Juli 2013)

Bagui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch hier ist meiner meinung nach z.B. beim 1. und beim 6. bild das motiv einfach zu mittig. sieht mir zu "unruhig" aus


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> ...


 
Sag doch mal was du für ne Knipse hast . Vielleicht hat die ja die Möglichkeit das Fokusfeld zu verschieben um das nächste Mal auf den Kopf zu zielen .


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sag doch mal was du für ne Knipse hast . Vielleicht hat die ja die Möglichkeit das Fokusfeld zu verschieben um das nächste Mal auf den Kopf zu zielen .


 Danke für die Hilfe, Panasonic DMC-TZ5. Muss wohl noch mehr im Handbuch schmökern, habe heute schon mal mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen experimentiert. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich das Fotografieren nicht so mit dem Ernst betreibe. Mache hauptsächlich nur Schnappschüsse, also mehr Amateur.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2013)

Seite 31 . Auch wenn das eher Verschwenken ist, aber führt mit etwas Übung auch zum Erfolg.


----------



## mattinator (15. Juli 2013)

Danke, werde mich mal abends an die Lektüre machen. War ohne Stativ fotografiert, aber mit Stativ wäre nach dem Aufstellen das Motiv wohl schon weg gewesen. Evtl. muss ich auch den Bildstabilisator umstellen, im Moment fotografiere ich nur mit Stabilisator auf MODE2. Werde mich dann mal per PN melden, um hier mehr on topic zu bleiben, bzw. etwas erfolgreichere Versuche hier posten.


----------



## target2804 (15. Juli 2013)

n stabi braucht man doch meistens eh nicht


----------



## christian.pitt (15. Juli 2013)

hab das zufällig aufgenommen 
(bild ist gecroppt und leider ein bisschen verwackelt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (15. Juli 2013)

Ausm Garten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (17. Juli 2013)

Bei einer Radtour gefunden


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Juli 2013)

Mein Lavendel hatte mal wieder Besuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (18. Juli 2013)

Mit dem richtigen Foto sieht auch eine so hässliche Fliege super aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2013)

Na ich probiere es auch mal, nur das Motiv ist halt recht Flatterhaft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (18. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider nicht ganz so schön wies wirklich war

@ bakterius:
bisschen dunkel der vogel, oder?^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2013)

Der Baum ist knapp 5 m vom Haus entfernt und liegt leider generell im Schatten. Ich hatte auch keinen Kleister zur Hand um den Piepmatz zu fixieren, es reichte gerade mal für den Zoom mit der Kamera. Ist ja nur eine Casio EX ZR200 die ich auch noch nicht so lange besitze


----------



## Haspu (19. Juli 2013)

@targe2804: hab da auch so ein ähnliches Bild


----------



## cuby (19. Juli 2013)

hey Danke Christian,

wie sollte ich die dritt Regel bei Makro Photographie anwenden, dann müsste ich das AF Suchfeld entweder links oder rechts einststellen und das Insekt ist gerade verkehrt herum 

Nun ja das Problem war als ich im Palmengarten die Blume Fotografiert hatte, war zu wenig Licht und ich musste die blende unter 5/6 einstellen oder bei 1/250 waren die Bilder immer noch zu dunkel. Also hätte ich überbelichten müssen   ich müsste mich aber auch noch um das Histogramm kümmern ja und auch noch den Weibabgleich Einstellungen   und eigentlich wollen noch andere die Blumen sehen 

Den Manuellen Fokus benutzte ich schon, ich weiß nicht wie du auf Automatik Modus kommst  . Hast du den auch schon Makro Fotos geschossen ??


----------



## cuby (19. Juli 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> ich würde (speziell) bei der makrophotographie (fast) immer den goldenen schnitt anwenden  (jaja, ich weiß, eigentlich ist es die drittregel )
> fast kein mehraufwand, und die bilder wirken um ein vielfaches spannender
> 
> ich würde generell bei kurzen verschlusszeiten kein stativ verwenden! (wozu auch?)
> ...


 

hey Danke Christian,

wie sollte ich die dritt Regel bei Makro Photographie anwenden, dann müsste ich das AF Suchfeld entweder links oder rechts einststellen und das Insekt ist gerade verkehrt herum 

Nun ja das Problem war als ich im Palmengarten die Blume Fotografiert hatte, war zu wenig Licht und ich musste die blende unter 5/6 einstellen oder bei 1/250 waren die Bilder immer noch zu dunkel. Also hätte ich überbelichten müssen  ich müsste mich aber auch noch um das Histogramm kümmern ja und auch noch den Weibabgleich Einstellungen  und eigentlich wollen noch andere die Blumen sehen 

Den Manuellen Fokus benutzte ich schon, ich weiß nicht wie du auf Automatik Modus kommst  . Hast du den auch schon Makro Fotos geschossen ??


----------



## christian.pitt (19. Juli 2013)

naja, deshalb meinte ich ja auch, du solltest manuell fokussieren  (bei neueren kameras, kann man das "autofokusfeld" per touchscreen verschieben)


ok, jetzt bin ich verwirrt -- mit großer blende sind kleine werte gemeint (z.B. f2.8, f3.5, f4), also genau umgekehrt


naja dann geh halt noch weiter runter mit der belichtungszeit!



> 10 mm = Minimum 1/10s oder kürzer (1/20s)
> 50 mm = Mimimum 1/50s oder kürzer (1/80s)
> 200 mm = Minimum 1/200s oder kürzer (1/250s)


hab das von hier entnommen
wie du siehst ist da noch sehr viel spiel nach unten, außer du verwendest ein ~250mm objektiv (was ich nicht hoffe im speziellen bei makrofotos )


beim weißabgleich benutz ich immer den automodus, der verrichtet ziemlich gute dienste, und wenn wirklich irgendwas nicht passt, kann man das wunderbar per lightroom rausrechnen 




> Den Manuellen Fokus benutzte ich schon, ich weiß nicht wie du auf Automatik Modus kommst



weilst du was von autofokusmessfeld geschrieben hast


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juli 2013)

__________________


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juli 2013)

Zeus18


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juli 2013)

_____________


----------



## mattinator (20. Juli 2013)

Und wieder eine Ameise beim "Pollen sammeln", diesmal etwas schärfer. Und einfach nur ein paar Blütendolden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe es funktioniert (kommt alles durch das Tablet und die PCGHX-App)

Möwe mit der Kombi D90 + Tammie 70-300






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00bler (20. Juli 2013)

Naturaufnahmen in nem Hardware-Forum, einfach nur Premium!


----------



## Haspu (20. Juli 2013)

Hmm das ist doch der perfekt Ausgleich für "Unsereins"


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2013)

N00bler schrieb:


> Naturaufnahmen in nem Hardware-Forum, einfach nur Premium!


 
Ja, richtig off  topic.


----------



## mattinator (20. Juli 2013)

Haspu schrieb:


> Hmm das ist doch der perfekt Ausgleich für "Unsereins"


 Bist Du da wenigstens durchgerannnt ?


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Juli 2013)

hab auch noch was: 

1. 1/60 bei f14 @ ISO 100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. 1/160 bei f4 @ISO 100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (20. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bist Du da wenigstens durchgerannnt ?


 

Der Bauer der nicht weit entfernt war hätte mir wahrscheinlich einiges zu sagen gehabt wenn ich durch sein Feld gestiefelt wäre


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> hab auch noch was:
> 
> 1. 1/60 bei f14 @ ISO 100
> 
> ...


 
Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Juli 2013)

danke


----------



## Placebo (20. Juli 2013)

Immer diese Makro- und Blumenleute hier  ich mach' mit! 
(zugeschnitten, sonst unbearbeitet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (21. Juli 2013)

Wenn wir schon bei den Makroaufnahmen sind 

Leider ist diese kleine Pyramide nicht ganz drauf. Hab es erst zu hause am PC gemerkt


----------



## target2804 (22. Juli 2013)

is halt komplett unscharf...


----------



## Placebo (22. Juli 2013)

Nicht unscharf, nur an eine komische Stelle fokussiert und die Blende zu weit offen 
Hochpass (~ 3 Pixel) im Modus "Weiches Licht" mildert den Effekt übrigens wunderschön ab.


----------



## Haspu (22. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt hab es erst zuhause bemerkt. Beim nächsten mal nehme ich es erneut auf. Dann wirds besser. 

Aber danke für die Kritik, bin ja noch Anfänger und über Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Juli 2013)

Einige schnelle Freihandmakros:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Juli 2013)

Mein erster Post hier... Wann bin ich schonmal in der Natur 
Auf Full HD zurechtgeschnibbelt und nun als Wallpaper eingesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Juli 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Mein erster Post hier... Wann bin ich schonmal in der Natur
> Auf Full HD zurechtgeschnibbelt und nun als Wallpaper eingesetzt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
mit was hast du das aufgenommen? (schaut gut aus )


----------



## Placebo (23. Juli 2013)

Das ist eine Canon PowerShot A495, einfach Bild in neuem Tab öffnen und Rechtsklick (funktioniert jedenfalls bei Opera) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Juli 2013)

Mit einer Canon Powershot A495 im Automatikmodus. War bei Oma im Garten zum Rasenmähen und hatte weder Stativ noch Tripod mit.
Edit: Zu langsam.


----------



## dorow (24. Juli 2013)

Mal drei Schnappschüsse von mir. Leider hatte ich kein Stativ dabei.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2013)

dorow schrieb:


> Mal drei Schnappschüsse von mir. Leider hatte ich kein Stativ dabei.


 
Baor, sind das große Fische!


Schöne Fotos


----------



## jaggerbagger (24. Juli 2013)

So hier auch mal was von mir.
Feedback wäre super


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2013)

Das erste und dritte finde ich sehr schön  Wenn Du die beiden noch etwas "entrauschst", wäre es imo noch besser.


----------



## jaggerbagger (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. Sind soweit nicht bearbeitet.
Nur zugeschnitten.


----------



## dorow (24. Juli 2013)

Bild drei hat etwas viel Schärfe oder?


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2013)

Bild 1-2 best.


----------



## jaggerbagger (24. Juli 2013)

Hm kann sein 
Schon lange her auf jeden fall, dass ich die geschossen hab.
Das Mondbild ist erst 2 Wochen her glaub ich.


----------



## dorow (24. Juli 2013)

Bild eins ist sehr schön


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2013)

Das Mondbild ist auch das beste.


----------



## Sixxer (24. Juli 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Feedback wäre super


Was ist das für ein Schatten rechts unten? Mondbild.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Juli 2013)

Gardenien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach dem gewitter vorhin


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Juli 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Schatten rechts unten? Mondbild.



Welcher Schatten?


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

Im Kreis. Ich war mal so frei es wieder hochzuladen.
Ich untersuche allzugern bilder die für mich perfekt aussehen. Und das sieht für mich perfekt aus. Dabei ist mir der Schatten oder Kreis aufgefallen.


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Juli 2013)

Achso, hab bei dem anderen geschaut 
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung. Vermute aber, dass die Linse nicht ganz sauber war. Die hab ich erst gestern gereinigt.

Bearbeitet: Jap, ist bei allen Aufnahmen an diesem Tag drauf


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

Ok. Aber trotzdem geiles Bild!!


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Juli 2013)

Das hier ist nicht unbedingt Naturfotografie.
Gibts dafür einen eigenen Thread?

Frage: Welche Stadt sieht man?


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2013)

25.07.2013 Nachts


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Frage: Welche Stadt sieht man?


New York, Manhattan, mit dem neu erbautem WTC.


----------



## dorow (25. Juli 2013)

Auf Bild eins sollte eigentlich der Wasserläufer richtig zur Geltung kommen, nur er war schneller.Das zweite Bild wurde mit einem Hoya Polarisationsfilter Cirk. Pro1 Digital gemacht, um die Fische besser zu sehen.


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Juli 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> New York, Manhattan, mit dem neu erbautem WTC.


 
Sehr gut 
Aber ist noch von August 2012.

Sehr beeindruckend! Reiseempfehlung! Und unbedingt das 11.September Memorial anschauen. Sehr geil!


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

Ich halte von den US nicht viel. Dort interessiert mich nichts. Bin im Jahr 2x in Südostasien. Meistens 3-4 Länder. Das ist für mich beendruckend. Allein wegen den krassen Gegensätzen dort sowie den Menschen und deren Sitten und Gebräuche.
Ach ja: das Essen.
Aber schönes Foto!


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Juli 2013)

Oha, wo ist das denn? Sehr schöne Felsformation.

Amerika hat mir deutlich besser gefallen, als erwartet muss ich dazu auch sagen. 

Mein Ziel ist als nächstes Singapur. Oder was ist noch so empfehlenswert im asiatischen Raum?


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

Das ist kurz vor Koh Phi Phi.
Mach 4 Wochen. Bangkok im Juni- September hin und zurück für ca. 500€. Halbes Jahr vorher buchen. Oder im Dezember wenn die neuen Flugpläne raus sind.
Dann hoppen Singapore und Kuala Lumpur für kleines Geld teilweise schon für 75 US$ von Bangkok ---->Singapore. Mit irgendeiner asiatischen Airline. 2h.
Oder mit dem Zug.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (26. Juli 2013)

So da ich jetzt auch endlich eine DSLR habe, möchte ich mal meine ersten Versuche mit euch teilen. 

Alle Fotos Freihand mit einer Pentax K 30 und dem Sigma 70-300 mm F4,0-5,6 DG APO geschossen.
Zwar alles nicht sooo knackig scharf wie ich das gern hätte, aber das Sigma ist halt auch kein Makro Objektiv und ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger. 
In Lightroom nur Tonwertkorrektur gemacht und teilweise zugeschnitten.


----------



## jaggerbagger (26. Juli 2013)

Das Hummelbild finde besonders ich super!
Schärfe ist dir jedoch sehr gelungen, wie ich finde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juli 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Das Hummelbild finde besonders ich super!
> Schärfe ist dir jedoch sehr gelungen, wie ich finde.


 
Gerade das Hummelbild ist doch verwackelt?!


----------



## djnoob (27. Juli 2013)

D7100 + Nikkor 60mm 2.8G




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> D7100 + Nikkor 60mm 2.8G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mein lieber scholli. Das beste Bild des Monats.  


Anhang 669089


----------



## totovo (27. Juli 2013)

Pfui Spinne... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (27. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Pfui Spinne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL, so eine Spinne habe ich noch nie gesehen! Ich habe sie am Anfang erst gar nicht erkannt.


----------



## Haspu (28. Juli 2013)

Leider ist das erste Bild vorne an den Fühlern und am Kopf ein wenig unscharf. Das liegt, denke ich mir, daran dass ich noch kein Stativ o.ä. habe und ich nicht weiß wie ich es hätte besser machen können.

Konstruktive Kritik wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn beim ersten Bild passiert? Sieht ja schlimm aus


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2013)

Ist eh viel zu warm zum Schlafen - wieso also nicht sinn voll nutzen  ?




DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Was ist denn beim ersten Bild passiert? Sieht ja schlimm aus


 
Das sieht überschärft aus .


----------



## djnoob (28. Juli 2013)

Tolle Aufnahme, nur die belichtung hätte man mit mehreren übereinander gelegten Bilder kompensieren und die dunklen ecken etwas aufgepimpt. 

Hier mal ein Wolkenbild von vor paar Wochen bevor die Sonne unterging. Leider mit vielen Staubkörner auf dem sensor.
Die Farben wurden mit Lightroom geändert, die Struktur an sich war so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Tolle Aufnahme, nur die belichtung hätte man mit mehreren übereinander gelegten Bilder kompensieren und die dunklen ecken etwas aufgepimpt.
> 
> Hier mal ein Wolkenbild von vor paar Wochen bevor die Sonne unterging. Leider mit vielen Staubkörner auf dem sensor.
> Die Farben wurden mit Lightroom geändert, die Struktur an sich war so.
> ...


 
Welche Kamera benutzt du eig?


----------



## Hideout (28. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Welche Kamer benutzt du eig?





djnoob schrieb:


> D7100 + Nikkor 60mm 2.8G



Zu den Bildern:
Ich mag (und mache selbst auch) künstlerische, verfremdete Bilder, aber das "Wolkenbild" hat für mich mit einem Foto nicht mehr viel gemein. 
Wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest das ist ein Bild von einem Galaxie-Nebel oder so, ok.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juli 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Zu den Bildern:
> Ich mag (und mache selbst auch) künstlerische, verfremdete Bilder, aber das "Wolkenbild" hat für mich mit einem Foto nicht mehr viel gemein.
> Wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest das ist ein Bild von einem Galaxie-Nebel oder so, ok.


 
Danke.


----------



## target2804 (28. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal ein kleiner unschärfeversuch des "wasserfalls" ohne graufilter. blende ftw.


----------



## Hideout (28. Juli 2013)

Blässhuhn Küken, naja eigentlich schon fast keine Küken mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (28. Juli 2013)

Hideout, mit was wurde fotografiert? Bei sowas nehme ich gerne mal Polfilter wegen den Reflektionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Juli 2013)

Weil die Schmetterlinge in Mamas Garten mal wieder viel zu schnell waren für mich, mussten die Blumen herhalten. Bis auf das letzte Bild (Sigma 35mm 1.4), alle mit Tamron 90mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (28. Juli 2013)

Heute war der Milan nicht ganz so Kamerascheu  ...und kam dazu gleich noch im Doppelpack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder wurden nur ein wenig zugeschnitten und (wenn nötig) der dunkle Bereich unter den Flügeln ein wenig aufgehellt


----------



## Hideout (28. Juli 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Hideout, mit was wurde fotografiert? Bei sowas nehme ich gerne mal Polfilter wegen den Reflektionen.


Pentax K-30 mit DA L 50-200
War eine Gegenlichtsituation, wobei ich in diesem Fall den weichen Hintergrund (durch die Reflektion) sehr schön fand.
Einen Polfilter habe ich noch nicht, steht aber schon auf meiner Wunschliste 

P.S.: Die Flugente finde ich super, tolle Haltung und Farben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2013)

29.07.2013 18:17Uhr


----------



## target2804 (29. Juli 2013)

was ist das?


----------



## mattinator (29. Juli 2013)

Blätter eines Baumes. Deine "qualifizierten" Kommentare stören. Irgendwie ist bei Dir immer das Glas halb leer anstatt halb voll.


----------



## target2804 (30. Juli 2013)

ich erinnere mich an den tag, an dem ich mal was so unschönes unscharfes fotografiert habe  da wurde ich zerrissen  und es wurde sich gefragt warum so schlechte bilder in solchen threads landen.  also bitte, was hat ein unscharfes blatt hier zu suchen?


----------



## Hideout (30. Juli 2013)

Achso und was du nicht willst was man dir tu, das fügst du gerne andern zu?
Find ich generell nicht ok so eine Kritik, auch die du damals abbekommen hast. Etwas konstruktives sollte immer dabei sein, so wie du es bei meinem gelben Landschaftsbild gemacht hast. Oder ein freundlicher Hinweis auf den Amateurthread ist auch gut.


----------



## djnoob (30. Juli 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> ein freundlicher Hinweis auf den Amateurthread ist auch gut.


 So siehts aus.
*Zeus18*@ Unscharf ist es nicht, nur die Blende hätte man etwas schließen können. Übung macht den Meister und immer schön an der Komposition arbeiten, dann klappt das auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (30. Juli 2013)

Gehört ja auch irgendwie zur Natur. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (30. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bild 1 gefällt mir sehr


----------



## moboKiller (31. Juli 2013)

Also es ist eher Deep Sky aber es ist auch Natur(Astrofotografie) 
Das ganz helle ist Wega(Spektralklasse A0) daneben ist der Andromedanebel(spirale rechts oben) und noch vieeele andere Sterne aufgenommen mit SkyWatcher Explorer Newton 114/900+25mm Weitwinkel Okular und Sony CyberShot DSC-HX5V


----------



## Haspu (31. Juli 2013)

Beim ersten am Po leider leicht unscharf. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2013)

Haspu schrieb:


> Beim ersten am Po leider leicht unscharf. Warum auch immer.



Dem Wasser nach zu urteilen hat die Dame gerade mit dem Po gewackelt


----------



## djnoob (31. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. August 2013)

@ djnoob : Die Bilder sehen irgendwie aus wie Windows-Desktophintergrundbilder


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2013)

Komisch, keine Signatur von dir zu erkennen! Schock.


----------



## djnoob (1. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Komisch, keine Signatur von dir zu erkennen! Schock.


 Bei den letzten Bildern habe ich da nicht aufgepasst.
Hier mal ein fun Pic aus dem Serengeti Park 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (1. August 2013)

Ebenfalls Pentax K-30 und DA L 18-55 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (2. August 2013)

Ein Bild aus dem letzten Winter, aus dem Garten, ein Motiv das jetzt zwar nicht mehr so aktuell ist - bei ü30° - hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem 

Edit: Ich werd hier sicher nicht alle Bilder hochladen, die ich gemacht hab, also schaut einfach mal auf meine Signatur, wen es interessiert!


----------



## mattinator (2. August 2013)

Der Schnecke war das Wetter egal, hatte heute auf einer voll von der Sonne beschienenen Wiese guten Appetit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (3. August 2013)

Was gefällt und was nicht. Sind aber beide unscharf.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Was gefällt und was nicht. Sind aber beide unscharf.


 
Nice catch.


----------



## ЯoCaT (3. August 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beste <3


----------



## djnoob (4. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (4. August 2013)

Ein schöner Waldsee mitten im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2013)

Aufnahmedatum: 04.08.2013 - 20:20Uhr

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/671332d1375642226-naturfotografie-thread-img_1070.jpg


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2013)

Mal was älteres aus der Wilhelma

D80 + Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8 HSM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (4. August 2013)

Keine Beine, kein Hinterteil, ich glaub, da hast du ein bisschen zu viel beschnitten (gezoomt). Es würde auch insgesamt besser rüberkommen, wenn du den Kopf des Nashorns im Goldenen Schnitt "platziert" hättest...


----------



## djnoob (4. August 2013)

Schlangenfarm in Schladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (5. August 2013)

Hier mal wieder Bilder von mir aus dem Heidelberger Zoo.

Zuerst hier mal ein Pelikan. Ziemlich heftig große Tiere 

Leider etwas ausgebrannt das Gefieder, aber entweder das Gefieder ist ausgebrannt, oder es sah ziemlich "schmutzig" bzw halt dunkel aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Bild ist leider auch ein Teil von der Spiegelung im Wasser abgeschnitten, ansonsten würde ich es sehr schön finden.

Insgesamt war es an dem Tag doch ZU sonnig  Überall waren extrem tiefe harte Schatten neben extrem hellen Bereichen. Man hat kaum Bilder hinbekommen, die halbwegs gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet waren 

Bei den Robben hat sich eine Dame aber dann doch als gutes Model gezeigt, und schön gepost  

Von "zickig" über "cool" bis hin zu "heis"  



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. August 2013)

Mexikanischer Chili aus dem heimischen Garten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tekla



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2013)

Aufnahmedatum: 03.08.2013 - 23.36Uhr


----------



## Tikko (6. August 2013)

Mit meiner pana fz150






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (6. August 2013)

Gewitter gabs bei uns auch gestern Nacht, krass 

Ob das bequem ist!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (6. August 2013)

Tikko schrieb:


> Mit meiner pana fz150
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Aus Serienbildern, Video oder wie hast Du den Moment abgepasst ?


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Gewitter gabs bei uns auch gestern Nacht, krass
> 
> Ob das bequem ist!?
> 
> ...


 
Jo bei mir auch. Bereue ich das es nicht geknipst habe! -.-


----------



## Hideout (6. August 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Aus Serienbildern, Video oder wie hast Du den Moment abgepasst ?



Gewitter fotografierst du ganz einfach mit Langzeitbelichtung


----------



## DP455 (6. August 2013)

Yo, Stativ (oder feste Unterlage), ISOs auf Minimum, Abblenden, Langzeitbelichtung (aber nicht zu lang, <10s sollte auf jeden Fall reichen), eine möglichst kleine Brennweite (natürlich nicht unbedingt in den Bereich, wo die Optik (stark) verzeichnet) und Serienbildmodus ist keine schlechte Grundlage für solch ein Vorhaben...


----------



## djnoob (6. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (7. August 2013)

Wie lange hast du denn für diesen Schnappschuß gewartet?


----------



## djnoob (7. August 2013)

Haspu schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du denn für diesen Schnappschuß gewartet?


 Das war Zufall im Magdeburger Zoo . Habe insgesammt 10 Aufnahmen oder so gemacht innerhalb von 5 min.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. August 2013)

Geknipst Anfang Juni an der Ostsee. Direkt aus der Kamera.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (7. August 2013)

ich hab auch mal wieder was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edit: kann man irgenwie auch direkt die bilder aus dem uploadmanager als vollbild einfügen?


----------



## jaggerbagger (8. August 2013)

Ich glaub ich hab mal wieder nen Grund in den Zoo zu gehen 
Mal schauen was bei rauskommt.

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter mal wieder besser...


----------



## der_yappi (8. August 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab mal wieder nen Grund in den Zoo zu gehen
> Mal schauen was bei rauskommt.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter mal wieder besser...


 
Melde dich und ich bin dabei


----------



## target2804 (8. August 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal wieder was
> 
> 
> 
> edit: kann man irgenwie auch direkt die bilder aus dem uploadmanager als vollbild einfügen?


 

genau das sollst du nicht tun, da sonst 10 minuten gescrollt werden muss, bis man zum nächsten beitrag kommt. die miniaturansicht reicht doch vollkommen!


----------



## Haspu (9. August 2013)

Kleine Wanderung


----------



## christian.pitt (9. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> genau das sollst du nicht tun, da sonst 10 minuten gescrollt werden muss, bis man zum nächsten beitrag kommt. die miniaturansicht reicht doch vollkommen!


 
ist das besser? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (9. August 2013)

gefällt mir, aber etwas Kontrastarm und etwas sättigung würde dem Bild gut tun. Den Weißabgleich würde ich noch etwas wärmer wählen.
Hoffe hast nichts dagegen, das ich dein Bild mal bearbeitet habe .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. August 2013)

Jetzt sieht's aber irgendwie unrealistisch aus


----------



## djnoob (9. August 2013)

Nee finde sieht perfekt aus :d


----------



## DP455 (9. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht's aber irgendwie unrealistisch aus


 Das sah es schon vorher. Wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten. 'Sollte man zumindest meinen. Das sieht doch nicht mehr natürlich aus, wenn dunkle Bereich übermäßig aufgehellt werden. Das kann man mit Gebäuden machen, aber bitte nicht bei Naturaufnahmen . So wie ich das sehe, war da auch (Morgen)Dunst mit im Spiel. Und diese Atmosphäre sollte man erhalten, nicht dagegen (nachbe)arbeiten...


----------



## djnoob (9. August 2013)

Theoretisch hast du hast du recht wenn es wirklich so war, wie du es meinst. Würde die Komposition des Bildes viel besser ins Vordergrund stellen.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. August 2013)

@djnoob: find ich super, aber wie schon gesagt find auch ich das ein bisschen zu viel [nach dem betrachten von deinem bild, hab ich auch ein bisschen mehr sättigung eingestellt ]

ich hab übrigens bei diesem bild extrem viel per lightroom+photoshop getweakt (auch wegen panorama), und es sieht jetzt schon ganz und gar nicht mehr so aus wie es war 
wegen dem kontrast + der sättigung -> kontrast +35% und sättigung (jetzt) +25% 

@ dp455 ich hab die tiefen nicht aufgehellt, sondern sogar abgedunkelt 
(und findest du das bild wirklich schöner?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diesig war es gestern überhaupt nicht (zumindest nicht auf 10m )


----------



## djnoob (9. August 2013)

Ich sehe bei dem Bild keine Struktur der Äste. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Der Baum ist geschnitten unten sowie oben .


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei dem Bild keine Struktur der Äste. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Der Baum ist geschnitten unten sowie oben .


 
Ja, das stimmt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. August 2013)

Du könntest (wenn Du die RAW hast), die Belichtung um ca 1-2 Blenden runter nehmen. Dadurch erhält man die Struktur im Himmel. Danach die Tiefen wieder etwas aufhellen, evtl. mit D-Lighting. Ob es funktioniert, kann ich bei dem Bild nicht sagen, versuchen würde ich es.


----------



## DP455 (9. August 2013)

Das kann ja so auch nichts werden. Da braucht man ja nur mal einen Blick auf die EXIF-Daten zu werfen: ISO100, 1/200s, 18mm, f/3.5. Wenn man da Struktur reinbekommen wollte, dann muss der AF halbwegs sitzen und ordentlich abgeblendet werden. Ich glaube nicht, dass es dereiner NEX-5R großartig schadet, wenn man da mal ein bisschen die Empfindlichkeit (ISO) raufschraubt, 400 reicht ja wahrscheinlich schon. Ein bisschen mehr Brennweite würde der Optik sicher auch nicht schaden. Die starke Verzeichnung bei den Anfangsbrennweiten muss man sich nicht wirklich geben, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sich dem Objekt zu nähern, oder sich davon zu entfernen...


----------



## djnoob (10. August 2013)

Meine erste Silvester Aufnahmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (10. August 2013)

und weiter gehts. Leider war die brennweite meines Objektiv etwas zu lang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (10. August 2013)

Aber so ganz unvorbereitet war das nicht, oder ? Denn du wusstest offensichtlich schon, was du da einstellungstechnisch zu beachten hattest...


----------



## djnoob (10. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Aber so ganz unvorbereitet war das nicht, oder ? Denn du wusstest offensichtlich schon, was du da einstellungstechnisch zu beachten hattest...


 Hatte viel gelesen, aber nie zuvor so etwas aufgenommen. Ein einhalb stunden vorher hingefahren, war schließlich Kirmes und kein sylvester. Stativ aufgestellt und nen 6-er Träger, alles vorbereitet, Bier ausgesoffen dann gings auch schon los. 
Vorher natürlich paar testfotos gemacht gehabt, aber der himmel war leider nicht ganz dunkel gewesen, also musste ich mit Lightroom etwas nachhelfen und abdunkeln. 
Blende f16-f20
Manueller Focus auf knappe unendlich
Iso 100 und immer am schwenken gewesen 

war für den ersten mal sehr begeistert, aber auf die schnelle aufbauen und ab gehts, kriegt man sowas nicht hin. Man muss schon min 15 min nach dem Aufbaue ausprobieren und einstellen. Auch wärhend der Raketen effekte muss man die Kontrolle über die Kamera haben und auch mal schnell einstellungen ändern können. Knipsen tut man in solchen fällen wenn man ein Weitwinkel Objektiv hat, am besten wenn es knallt, besser kurz vorher .


----------



## jaggerbagger (10. August 2013)

Das Feuerwerk ist geil!

War gerade noch unterwegs. Hab ich mich mal am Sternenhimmel versucht.
Eine Sternschnuppe wollte auch aufs Bild.

Hatte Schwierigkeiten mit dem Fokus.

ISO 1600, 25 Sekunden.

Jemand zu sowas Tipps? Vor allem bezüglich Fokus?


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> und weiter gehts. Leider war die brennweite meines Objektiv etwas zu lang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wo war denn das?


----------



## FlyKilla (10. August 2013)

Kleiner Spaziergang durch Burhave-Butjadingen, an der Nordsee.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (10. August 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Das Feuerwerk ist geil!
> 
> War gerade noch unterwegs. Hab ich mich mal am Sternenhimmel versucht.
> Eine Sternschnuppe wollte auch aufs Bild.
> ...


Auf unendlich fokussieren.
Aber wieso ISO 1600 bei 25 sek.? Es wäre sinnvoller gewesen, die Blende weiter zu öffnen und dafür auf ISO 100 runter zu gehen.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. August 2013)

Nochmehr Burhave:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (10. August 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei dem Bild keine Struktur der Äste. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Der Baum ist geschnitten unten sowie oben .



das ist ja auch sooc! der ist abgeschnitten, weil es ein panorama ist (steht im vorigen post) 
nochmal, das wäre eines der originalbilder von dem baum, den du vorher bearbeitet hast 



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Du könntest (wenn Du die RAW hast), die Belichtung um ca 1-2 Blenden runter nehmen. Dadurch erhält man die Struktur im Himmel. Danach die Tiefen wieder etwas aufhellen, evtl. mit D-Lighting. Ob es funktioniert, kann ich bei dem Bild nicht sagen, versuchen würde ich es.



hab ich ungefähr so gemacht 



DP455 schrieb:


> Das kann ja so auch nichts werden. Da braucht man ja nur mal einen Blick auf die EXIF-Daten zu werfen: ISO100, 1/200s, 18mm, f/3.5. Wenn man da Struktur reinbekommen wollte, dann muss der AF halbwegs sitzen und ordentlich abgeblendet werden. Ich glaube nicht, dass es dereiner NEX-5R großartig schadet, wenn man da mal ein bisschen die Empfindlichkeit (ISO) raufschraubt, 400 reicht ja wahrscheinlich schon. Ein bisschen mehr Brennweite würde der Optik sicher auch nicht schaden. Die starke Verzeichnung bei den Anfangsbrennweiten muss man sich nicht wirklich geben, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sich dem Objekt zu nähern, oder sich davon zu entfernen...



hab das absichtlich gemacht, da ich wusste, dass ich da nachbearbeite -- wenn ich das gemacht hätte, was du meintest, hätt ich zwar die struktur des baumes behalten, aber den dann auch abgedunkelt, und der himmel wäre wahrscheinlich gleich geblieben. aber es stimmt, ein bischenell abblenden hätte gut getan, auch wegen der schärfentiefe
hab, weil es ein panorama wurde, manu
du sagst es, wenn man die möglichkeit sich dem objekt zu nähern oder zu entfernen -- das konnte ich nicht, da dahinter ein bauernhaus war, und es da bergauf ging, da hätte ich dann nicht mehr aus der froschperspektive fotografieren können   --> daher ja auch die eigentliche unfreiwillige entscheidung auf ein panorama


----------



## DP455 (10. August 2013)

Den ersten Absatz verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht so ganz: Bei 1/200s f/4 ISO100 habe ich dieselbe Lichtmenge wie bei 1/400s f/4 ISO200 oder bei 1/800s f/4 ISO400. Jetzt nehme ich die Blendenreihe: 1/800s f/4 ISO400 ist dieselbe Lichtmenge wie 1/400s f/5.6 ISO400 oder 1/200s f/8 ISO400 oder 1/100s f/11 ISO400. Bei 18mm solltest du selbst mit Crop noch mit 'ner 1/100s gut zurechtkommen...


----------



## christian.pitt (10. August 2013)

hast recht 
werd ich das nächste mal probieren, aber würdest du wirklich so stark abblenden? f6-8 würde doch genügen?


----------



## DP455 (10. August 2013)

Yo mit f8 (in dem Fall zugunsten ISO200) kannst du es auch mal versuchen. Probiere doch einfach mal aus, welchen Einfluss die Blende hat. Über f/11 würde ich bei deiner Kamera aber nicht hinausgehen, weil du es dann mit Beugungseffekten zu Ungunsten der Bildqualität zu tun bekommen wirst...


----------



## jaggerbagger (10. August 2013)

Das Rauschen über 1600 war einfach zu stark.
Unendlich fokussieren klappt mit dem Kit-Objektiv nicht. Auf Anschlag und es ist wieder alls unscharf.
Blende war ganz auf.


----------



## target2804 (10. August 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Das Rauschen über 1600 war einfach zu stark. Unendlich fokussieren klappt mit dem Kit-Objektiv nicht. Auf Anschlag und es ist wieder alls unscharf. Blende war ganz auf.



Ich würde jetzt eher, wenn du auf unendlich fokussierst die Blende schließen, sodass alles, was halt nicht im Fokus ist trotzdem so scharf wie möglich ist.


----------



## jaggerbagger (10. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt eher, wenn du auf unendlich fokussierst die Blende schließen, sodass alles, was halt nicht im Fokus ist trotzdem so scharf wie möglich ist.


 
Okay, danke für den Tipp.
Montag Nacht mal beim Sternschnuppenschauer probieren.
Heute kam noch mein neues Objektiv an. Nikkor 35mm 1:1,8. Dann hab ich was lichtstarkes im gepäck.


----------



## der_yappi (10. August 2013)

Waterville im County Kerry - Irland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (10. August 2013)

jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den Tipp.
> Montag Nacht mal beim Sternschnuppenschauer probieren.
> Heute kam noch mein neues Objektiv an. Nikkor 35mm 1:1,8. Dann hab ich was lichtstarkes im gepäck.


 
Den habe ich schon seit knapp 2 Jahren und ist ein absolut muss. Klasse Objektiv als immer drauf.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. August 2013)

Einen haben wir noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (11. August 2013)

Rose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (11. August 2013)

Ich hoffe ich fall hier nicht ganz aus der Qualität 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (11. August 2013)

Hier mal was mit dem 400mm Nikkor 2.8G ED Objektiv, das ich mir letztes Jahr mal für kurze Zeit ausgeliehen hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

Na damit hast du den Vogel ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes abgeschossen . 'Dürfte sich um ein Stockenten-Weibchen handeln, wenn mich mein ornithologisches Grundwissen nicht täuscht...


----------



## djnoob (11. August 2013)

Danke, so wars auch in der Tat  Eigentlich wollte ich den objektiv nimmer hergeben, aber nach 3 stunden und ein paar Fotos habe ich es mir dann wegen dem Gewicht und dem rückenschmerzen auf der Wiese anders überlegt .


----------



## DP455 (12. August 2013)

Das kannst du eigentlich nur noch toppen, wenn du den Augenblick erwischst, wo sie kurz vor dem Abflug auf der Wasseroberfläche "Anlauf nimmt". So etwas gehört definitiv in die fc, falls es da noch nicht ist . Das Auflösungsvermögen von der Linse muss auch übel sein. Da siehst du ja sogar bei offener Blende deutlichst die Wassertropfen auf dem Federkleid...


----------



## MatMade142 (12. August 2013)

Berlin heute morgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (12. August 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Hier mal was mit dem 400mm Nikkor 2.8G ED Objektiv, das ich mir letztes Jahr mal für kurze Zeit ausgeliehen hatte.




Create Date*2013:07:09* 18:04:35+02:00
1 month, 2 days, 23 hours, 25 minutes, 6 seconds ago

Modify Date*2013:08:11* 22:23:43+02:00
19 hours, 5 minutes, 58 seconds ago


----------



## Hideout (12. August 2013)

Meerschwein auf Gemüse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (12. August 2013)

hmmm lecker


----------



## Haspu (12. August 2013)

Bild 3 ist mein erster Versuch mit komplett Manuellen Einstellungen. Ich wollte das Wasser extra unscharf haben damit es glatter aussieht (ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich habe mehrere Aufnahmen gebraucht und das war, denke ich, die beste davon. Leider habe ich noch kein Stativ und mußte mich auf einem Brückengeländer aufstützen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. August 2013)

Haspu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte das Wasser extra unscharf haben damit es glatter aussieht


 Leider sind die EXIF-Daten im Bild nicht mehr vorhanden, daher kann man nicht so viel dazu sagen. Falls du diesen milchigen Efekt vom Wasser meinst, den bekommst du durch lange Belichtungszeiten hin. Also kleine Blende (hast du hier vermutlich schon genutzt, da der Schärfebereich über das ganze Bild geht), niedrige ISO und so lange, wie möglich belichten (z.B. an einem trüben Tag oder beim Sonnenauf- oder untergang) Vermutlich wirst du aber dafür aber einen Graufilter brauchen. Der verlängert die Zeit, je nach Stärke, deutlich.
Als Ersatz für ein Stativ kann ein kleiner Stoffbeutel gefüllt mit Bohnen, Reis oder ähnlichem dienen, auf dem die kamera abgelegt wird. Falls du keine Lust zum Basteln/Nähen hast, die Dinger kann man auch fertig kaufen.

Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (12. August 2013)

Ein paar ältere Bilder bei mir zu Hause:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (13. August 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Leider sind die EXIF-Daten im Bild nicht  mehr vorhanden, daher kann man nicht so viel dazu sagen. Falls du diesen  milchigen Efekt vom Wasser meinst, den bekommst du durch lange  Belichtungszeiten hin. Also kleine Blende (hast du hier vermutlich schon  genutzt, da der Schärfebereich über das ganze Bild geht), niedrige ISO  und so lange, wie möglich belichten (z.B. an einem trüben Tag oder beim  Sonnenauf- oder untergang) Vermutlich wirst du aber dafür aber einen  Graufilter brauchen. Der verlängert die Zeit, je nach Stärke, deutlich.
> Als  Ersatz für ein Stativ kann ein kleiner Stoffbeutel gefüllt mit Bohnen,  Reis oder ähnlichem dienen, auf dem die kamera abgelegt wird. Falls du  keine Lust zum Basteln/Nähen hast, die Dinger kann man auch fertig  kaufen.



Hmm die Exif Daten sind bei keinem Bild mehr dabei. Weder bei mir noch bei dir, Schrauberopi, oder bei mattinator.


Milchig. Dieses Wort hatte ich gesucht und ist mir nicht eingefallen.



Ich habe für das Bild die Blende f8 gewählt und eine halbe Sekunde Belichtungszeit. Länger konnte ich nicht ruhig halten  Iso hatte ich 800 eingestellt.
Das mit dem Bohnensack hört sich interessant an und in die Filter muß ich mich unbedingt mal rein lesen. Danke.


----------



## target2804 (13. August 2013)

Ich erwarte meinen graufilter heute


----------



## debalz (13. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insekt bei der Arbeit...


----------



## target2804 (13. August 2013)

leider etwas unscharf wie ich finde...


----------



## Skysnake (13. August 2013)

Ne unscharf ist es nicht, ich würde sogar sagen knackig scharf, nur die Schärfentiefe ist viel zu flach. Man hätte mehr abblenden müssen.


----------



## target2804 (13. August 2013)

dann finde ich den schärfepunkt nicht.


----------



## debalz (13. August 2013)

stimmt - hatte es eilig weil das Tier schnell arbeitet, trotzdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## Skysnake (13. August 2013)

Im Blütenblatt bei ca 1 Uhr. Sieht man ziemlich schlecht, alles andere läuft schon wieder raus, also meiner Meinung nach zumindest hätte einfach deutlich! abblenden schon viel geholfen. "Statisch"scharf ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. August 2013)

Neulich im Tierpark Germendorf gewesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> dann finde ich den schärfepunkt nicht.


 
Stimmt.


----------



## christian.pitt (13. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. August 2013)

@christian.pitt: Schöne Natur da in Österreich 



			
				Haspu schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm die Exif Daten sind bei keinem Bild mehr dabei. Weder bei mir noch bei dir, Schrauberopi, oder bei mattinator


Zumindest bei mir sind sie noch drin, bei vielen weiteren hier auch. Frag mal die Ente und such dir was aus. Einfach im Browser als Plugin einbinden, rechte Maustaste und schon kannst Du dir die EXIF-Daten ansehen.


----------



## Haspu (13. August 2013)

Ich habe ein FF Addon mit den ich mir die Exif ansehe. In anderen Threads kann ich drauf zu greifen nur hier in diesem nicht.


----------



## christian.pitt (13. August 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @christian.pitt: Schöne Natur da in Österreich
> [...]


 
der hintergrund ist aber schön  
richtige berge gibts bei mir halt leider aber nicht: ist in der nähe von linz, wenn dir das was sagt


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. August 2013)

Oh ja, Linzer Pflasterspektakel!  Da hatte ich einige Jahre lang mit einer Sambatruppe viel Spaß. 

Konserve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaggerbagger (13. August 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich bin froh, wenn Wochenende ist, dann kommt mal wieder was von mir.

Wie zur Hölle schaffe ich es eigentlich, dass Insekten usw nicht immer vor mir abhauen?


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. August 2013)

Mit ganz viel Brennweite (mind. 150mm) und viel Abstand von den Tierchen oder ganz früh morgens, wenn die Sonne die Insekten noch nicht aufgewärmt hat.


----------



## jaggerbagger (14. August 2013)

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## target2804 (14. August 2013)

ich mag den ölfilter^^


----------



## Airboume (14. August 2013)

Spinnii 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SummSummSummSumm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2013)

Zwei mal Irland

Dingle Halbinsel / Auf dem Weg von Tralee nach Dingle

D90 + Tokina 12-24 F4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (15. August 2013)

Ihr koenntet ruhig Kritik abliefern


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2013)

Aufgenommen: 14.08.2013
Canon EOS 600D - Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM SLR-Objektiv


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ihr koenntet ruhig Kritik abliefern


 
Mir gefällt der Ölgemälde-Filter nicht. Erinnert mich an unsere Sony-Kompakte - da sieht jedes Foto irgendwie ölig/aquarellig aus. Nicht mein Ding.

On-Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns im Süden von Nürnberg werden gerade die Rednitzauen gewässert und sämtliche Adebare des Umkreises schlagen sich dort die Bäuche für ihre Reise gen Süden voll. Ein fantastischer Anblick!


----------



## Placebo (15. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ihr koenntet ruhig Kritik abliefern


 
Ist Kritik nicht eher ein Fall für den DI-Amateur-Thread bzw. den DI-Diskussionsthread? Hier sollte es nach Möglichkeit kein OT geben, finde ich.

BTT:
Verdammt laut. Schade, dass er keine längeren Flüge gemacht hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ist Kritik nicht eher ein Fall für den DI-Amateur-Thread bzw. den DI-Diskussionsthread? Hier sollte es nach Möglichkeit kein OT geben, finde ich.
> 
> BTT:
> Verdammt laut. Schade, dass er keine längeren Flüge gemacht hat.
> ...


 
Wow, also Bild 1 ist ja mal ganz spektakulär. Echt wunderschön.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. August 2013)

Die chillen einfach ihr Leben. Gerade eben aus dem Fenster raus geschaut und direkt gecatcht!


----------



## dome001 (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (15. August 2013)

Heute das erste mal mit dem Sigma 105mm f/2,8 EX DG unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Hideout (16. August 2013)

Eine Schlafmütze und ein Bock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (16. August 2013)

Zwei Stunden am Kanal... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Zwei Stunden am Kanal...
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=674282"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=674283"/>
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=674279"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=674280"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=674281"/>



Bild 2 gefällt mir sehr. Leider schreibe ich per Handy sonst würde ich es liken.


----------



## djnoob (16. August 2013)

Zeus18@ Ich übernehme es für dich vorerst, leider sehe ich bei manchen Bildern Farbrauschen. Die kann man noch entfernen. Bild 3 ist etwas schief?!
Ich finde Bild 4 am schönsten, aber bei so einem Hochformat erwartet man mehr Blickfang nach oben, ansonsten hätte nett anzuschauen. Etwas zu wenig Wolken für mein Geschmack, aber ok.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. August 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Zeus18@ Ich übernehme es für dich vorerst, leider sehe ich bei manchen Bildern Farbrauschen. Die kann man noch entfernen. Bild 3 ist etwas schief?!
> Ich finde Bild 4 am schönsten, aber bei so einem Hochformat erwartet man mehr Blickfang nach oben, ansonsten hätte nett anzuschauen. Etwas zu wenig Wolken für mein Geschmack, aber ok.



Ja ich sehe das Bild ja vom Handy momentan.


----------



## DrDave (16. August 2013)

Sehr professionell mit dem Nexus 4 aufgenommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


E: Ist unbearbeitet


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2013)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Heute das erste mal mit dem Sigma 105mm f/2,8 EX DG unterwegs gewesen.


 
Das letzte Bild (die Mücke) ist toll. Da sieht das Tier echt cool aus, ansonsten nerven die "Viecher" nur.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Zwei Stunden am Kanal...


 
Sorry für OT, aber kommen nur mir die Bilder extrem überschärft vor? Ist irgendwie zu "hart" für meine Augen.


----------



## dome001 (17. August 2013)

Gestern das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (17. August 2013)

ausgenutzte Naturschönheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (17. August 2013)

Wir brauchen dringend einen Menschen Fotografie Thread..
Die Bilder sind aber super!


----------



## christian.pitt (17. August 2013)

du meinst einen porträt-thread *klugscheiß* 

ja, das wäre nicht schlecht 

ratet mal was das ist: (bin gespannt, ob das irgendwer hier weiß )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2013)

Ne Insektenfalle oder sowas?


----------



## SXFreak (17. August 2013)

Schätze mal vom Imker


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2013)

ja das ist nen Raucher oder wie dass Ding auch immer heist von nem Imker. Kennt man doch oder nicht?


----------



## Hideout (17. August 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> du meinst einen porträt-thread *klugscheiß*


 Ne, meinte schon ganz allgemein Menschen. Da könnte ja auch Street rein und so. Obwohl ein extra Portrait Thread wäre auch eine sehr gute Idee.


----------



## mattinator (17. August 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> ratet mal was das ist: (bin gespannt, ob das irgendwer hier weiß )
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Area 51, eine illegale Schnapsbrennerei ... ?


----------



## christian.pitt (17. August 2013)

SXFreak schrieb:


> Schätze mal vom Imker


 
richtig 



Skysnake schrieb:


> ja das ist nen Raucher oder wie dass Ding auch immer heist von nem Imker. Kennt man doch oder nicht?


 
keine ahnung, ob man das allgemein kennt... ich kenn das halt schon von klein auf (mein vater ist einer )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. August 2013)

Ente gut, alles gut


----------



## djnoob (18. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2013)

Endlich wieder eine DSLR, jetzt heißt es wieder reinkommen ins Hobby. 
Zugleich meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Lightroom und RAW-Entwicklung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. August 2013)

Bilder wurden alle nur mit dem Handy gemacht, 
sind zum Teil auch etwas älter

@Haspu
alles rund um Oberstdorf, das 4. zb ist Richtung Mindelheimer Hütte​


----------



## Haspu (20. August 2013)

@Chester Bennington: Die letzten 3 Bilder gefallen mir gut. Darf ich fragen in was für einer Gegend das aufgenommen wurde?


----------



## DP455 (20. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Endlich wieder eine DSLR, jetzt heißt es wieder reinkommen ins Hobby...


 Warum blendest du am langen Ende der Kitoptik zweimal ab? Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du die Kitoptik mit Stabi benutzt. Wenn du dort am langen Ende einmal abblendest, dann erreichst du damit, was die Bildschärfe angeht, schon das Optimum. Einmal abblenden hieße dann ja auch, dass du bei gleicher Lichtmenge (Belichtungszeit) die ISOs auf 400 runterfahren könntest, was der Bildqualität sicher auch zugute gekommen wäre. Ansonsten, was die Aufnahme angeht, da fehlt mir irgendwo die Spannung. Der Bildaufbau mit dem hohen Himmelanteil ist auch nicht so gelungen. Die Wolken, die du da einfangen wolltest, hingen zu hoch . Dazwischen passiert nichts. Mit den Heuballen und deren Komposition müsste man auch viel mehr experimentieren. Ich denke, da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen. Ich hätte es zum Beispiel mal mit einer Hochkantaufnahme einzelner Heuballen aus Bodennähe probiert. Die Möglichkeiten dafür hast du ja mit deiner 650D - dreh- und schwenkbares Display sowie LifeView...


----------



## Hideout (20. August 2013)

Schmetterling und Sonnenuntergang
Pentax K-30 +  Auto Revuenon 50mm 1.9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Bild 2 gefällt mir sehr.


Dto. Schöne Sonnenuntergänge habe ich auch einige, eins wurde sogar mal bei Einsweiter gezeigt.


----------



## Hideout (21. August 2013)

Danke 
Hier noch 3 Wolkenbilder die ich ebenfalls mit dem Objektiv gemacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dto. Schöne Sonnenuntergänge habe ich auch einige, eins wurde sogar mal bei Einsweiter gezeigt.



Na dann zeig die uns dochmal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. August 2013)

Frisch von heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ЯoCaT (21. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Frisch von heute
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 hab mal schnell nen kleinen filter drüber gelegt (sag mal wie du's findest)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. August 2013)

Also meins spiegelt die Realität wieder. Mit dem Filter sieht es aus wie Afrika . Finde ich nicht schlecht, muss einem halt gefallen. 


Anti OT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driftking007 (22. August 2013)

Hier etwas aus Dänemark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier einmal unseren schönen Mond 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2013)

Das zweite könnte aus nem Film stammen - gefällt mir .


----------



## ЯoCaT (22. August 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Hier etwas aus Dänemark:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice!..


----------



## FlyKilla (22. August 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Hier etwas aus Dänemark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und endlich wieder Bilder ohne Häuser und Straßen.


----------



## Hideout (22. August 2013)

Weil es Natur in der Stadt nicht gibt? Ist klar..


----------



## Driftking007 (22. August 2013)

Das liegt auch daran, dass ich im umkreis von 2 km keine nachbarn hab


----------



## der_yappi (22. August 2013)

Wieder Irland...

Dingle Halbinsel
(leider stechende Sonne von oben)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Blick von Dun Aenghus auf Inishmore (Aran Island / Galway Bay) in auf den Atlantik Richtung USA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da gehts übrigens ganz schön tief runter 
Müssten so ca 80m sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ЯoCaT (22. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wieder Irland...
> 
> Dingle Halbinsel
> (leider stechende Sonne von oben)
> ...


 Woha, wirklich schöne Landschaften!


----------



## der_yappi (22. August 2013)

ЯoCaT;5581926 schrieb:
			
		

> Woha, wirklich schöne Landschaften!


 
Und dieses Jahr ein Wetter während wir dort waren.
Hab ich bisher (zwei mal zuvor schon) noch NIE erlebt.
12 Tage fast purer Sonnenschein, >25°C, kaum Wolken, KEIN Regen...
Völlig Falsch gepackt gehabt 

Nochmals Inishmore:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ЯoCaT (22. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und dieses Jahr ein Wetter während wir dort waren.
> Hab ich bisher (zwei mal zuvor schon) noch NIE erlebt.
> 12 Tage fast purer Sonnenschein, >25°C, kaum Wolken, KEIN Regen...
> Völlig Falsch gepackt gehabt
> ...


Bei sowas packt man doch gerne falsch


----------



## FlyKilla (22. August 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Weil es Natur in der Stadt nicht gibt? Ist klar..


Doch, doch gibbet. Biddeschön, inmitten in einer Stadt mit 600000 Einwohnern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2013)

Auf der Ardnamurchan-Halbinsel in Schottland 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (23. August 2013)

Türkei / Tokat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (23. August 2013)

Hier mal Insektenaufnahmen die ich mit dem Auto Revuenon 50mm 1.9 gemacht habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2013)

Auf dem Weg zwischen Crinan und Oban im Arduaine Garden in Schottland 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Auch  für Leute mit schnellem Internet


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2013)

Schottland will ich auch noch mal unbedingt hin.
Leider hat das mein Lieblingsveranstalter nicht im Programm


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2013)

Ist auf jeden Fall sehenswert wenn ich dahin fahre. Ich kann aber nur mit dem Norden und dem Westen von Schottland von der Landschaft her was anfangen


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2013)

War leider ziemlich weit weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hier dafür weniger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. August 2013)

Ich hatte mal wieder lust auf Ente.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. August 2013)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal wieder lust auf Ente.


 Die beiden Erpel auch.


----------



## der_yappi (24. August 2013)

Weiter mit Irland...


Möwe auf nem Schiff im Hafen von Inishmore (D90 + Tamron 70-300)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





See in Connemara
(D90 + Tokina 12-24)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein kleines Vögelchen (ein Spatz?) im Garten der Klosterruine von Clonmacnoise am Shannon
(D90 + Tamron 70-300)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2013)

Gefallen mir sehr gut !


----------



## christian.pitt (24. August 2013)

letzte woche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2013)

Das fünfte gefällt mir, hätte aber vielleicht eine niedrigere Position vertragen können .


----------



## ЯoCaT (25. August 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> letzte woche
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 sieht gut aus, aber "kickt" irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. August 2013)

@der_yappi: Der Haussperling (Männchen) ist richtig gut getroffen. Dein Tammi macht einen hervorragenden Eindruck an der D90. 

Einen Teil meiner Ausbeute habe ich inzwischen fertig. Hier eine kleine Auswahl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleine Serie am Ende ist leider nicht zu 100% scharf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr aus der Serie gibt es hier


----------



## Bagui (25. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder dabei Schrauberopi
Hier mal paar von mir, ist gleich noch schöner wenns von den selbstgepflanzten Blümchen kommt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. August 2013)

Darf ich hier auch Bilder Posten die ich mit dem Handy gemacht habe (nur die besten)?


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. August 2013)

Warum nicht? Es gibt hier keine Beschränkung auf DSLR.


----------



## ЯoCaT (25. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Darf ich hier auch Bilder Posten die ich mit dem Handy gemacht habe (nur die besten)?



Es gab doch schon ganz oft Handy Fotos?!


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. August 2013)

Na dann leg ich mal los 
Sind auch einige alte dabei, aber das ist ja egal.
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne gesehen und auch erwünscht 

So, hier erstmal drei nette Blümchen aus dem Garten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die letzte hab ich sogar ne Anfrage für so nen (unseriösen) Contest bekommen 

Ich liebe solche Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein netter Käfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild fand ein Freund sehr nice:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auf das bin ich selbst sehr stolz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Ende noch ein Panorama:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (25. August 2013)

Blümelein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. August 2013)

Auch in Irland entstanden:

D90 + 70-300er Tamron




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit PS Elements auf 1200px runterskaliert und einmal die "Intelligente Auto-Korrektur" drüberlaufen lassen


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2013)

(Zwei) Wasserläufer, den zweiten habe ich erst auf dem Foto gesehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (26. August 2013)

Wo noch die Sonne geschienen hatte, Regnet seit 2 Tagen bei mir.


----------



## Hideout (29. August 2013)

Weiß leider nicht mehr was das für eine Fuchsart war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das müsste eine Kingtaube sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

Heute Nachmittag erwischt am Köln/Bonner Flughafen.


----------



## der_yappi (30. August 2013)

@Hideout:
Bei dem Fuchs hab ich zuerst an einen Fennek gedacht - aber dafür sind die Ohren zu klein

Zeus:
Was für ne Linse?
Die EXIFs sind leider nicht mehr lesbar.
Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das er nicht ganz scharf ist


----------



## Airboume (30. August 2013)

Moin!
Ich bin mal ne Runde durch den Garten gelaufen und hab so die ein oder anderen Dinge gefunden. 

Blümelé



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kater... Das erste Bild hat irgendwie eine gewisse Dynamik finde ich. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach nur verrückt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dieses Objekt ist nun nicht sonderlich weltverändernd, aber die Lichteffekte fand ich cool. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Weitere Bilder folgen.

LG Air


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Hideout:
> Bei dem Fuchs hab ich zuerst an einen Fennek gedacht - aber dafür sind die Ohren zu klein
> 
> Zeus:
> ...


 
Ist eine Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM SLR-Objektiv. Das war echt ein Schnappschuss. War echt Zufall. War eig. unterwegs für viel größere Motive und nicht sowas!


----------



## Placebo (31. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Zeus:
> Was für ne Linse?
> Die EXIFs sind leider nicht mehr lesbar.
> Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das er nicht ganz scharf ist


 
Liegt am Federmuster  Schnabel, Schwanz Krallen und die Federn neben dem Bauch sind scharf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2013)

@ Airboume 

Viel zu hoch die Regler gezogen (Dynamik, Sättigung, Kontrast)


----------



## christian.pitt (31. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. August 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Boar, so ein Hammer Bild habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Echt gut gelungen. Super. 

10/10. 


Zeus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2013)

Daten:

Canon 650D + 18-55mm IS II 
Brennweite: 23mm
Blende: f4,5
Iso: 100
Vsz: 1/400

RAW entwickelt mit Lightroom.


----------



## Airboume (1. September 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Airboume
> Viel zu hoch die Regler gezogen (Dynamik, Sättigung, Kontrast)


Bei den ersten zwei Fotos mit der Katze stimm ich dir zu - hab die nochmal überarbeitet. 
Aber ansonsten find ich das eigendlich ganz schön, wenn ein bisschen mehr Farbe mit im Spiel/Bild ist.

Was haltet ihr denn von diesen, außer dass stellenweise tatsächlich ein bisschen viel Farbe haben - ich hab momentan aber keine Zeit mich da neu dranzusetzen, aber ich tausch die dann einfach aus, wenn ich's gemacht hab. 

NomNomNom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welches von den beiden sieht besser aus? (Links (fast) original)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch zwei andere ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. September 2013)

@ christian.pitt : Kann mich da Zeus18 nur anschließen 

@ Airboume : Es tut mir echt leid, aber ich kann kein Bild so richtig mit offenen Augen angucken bzw. für mich bewerten, da der Schriftzug mich sowas von zum *hust* bringt 
Nimm's mir nicht böse, aber man kann Bilder auch auf andere Weise signieren und zu seinem Eigen machen


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. September 2013)

Wasserzeichen-die Arschgeweihe der Fotografie sehr spassig zu lesen. 

Admiral, Kohlweißling, Totenkopfschwebfliege:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. September 2013)

Ich war heute in den Bergen unterwegs. Hier habt ihr ein paar Impressionen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (4. September 2013)

Bitte lächeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergrößerung vom 2. Bild (nicht ganz 1:1) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2013)

Libellen sind schon coole Insekten, habe auch einige Fotos und kann sie trotzdem immer wieder fotografieren. Allerdings bisher nicht so schön wie Du.


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

Bei mir erschien die Tage mal ein Taubenschwänzchen auf dem Balkon und machte sich an der Verbene zu schaffen, ohne dass ich zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens überhaupt wusste, dass es so etwas überhaupt gibt. Da hatte ich mich echt geärgert, dass ich die Kamera nicht griffbereit hatte. Vielleicht mal Ausschau halten die Tage nach diesem, wie ich finde, überaus beeindruckenden Insekt. 'Wird ja wieder zunehmend (spät)sommerlich...


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2013)

Habe ich auch schon mal hier in DE gesehen. Wird allerdings schwierig in's Bild zu bekommen sein, da die kleinen Sammler emsig unterwegs sind.
Ist immer aufregend, ein paar "Exoten" in's Bild zu bekommen, wie diese Bienenfresser (Art) hier. Leider konnte ich hier nicht dichter heran (die Vögel hatten ihre Brut versorgt und wären sonst weggeflogen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr müsst schon ein bisschen suchen.


----------



## Haspu (5. September 2013)

Hab auch wieder ein paar Fotos gemacht


----------



## FlyKilla (5. September 2013)

Ich probiere ein neues Glas aus. Und bin fast komplett begeistert. Und zwar jenes: Tamron



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (6. September 2013)

Kleiner Fuchs und denke mal das ist ne gewöhnliche Stubenfliege!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2013)

Ja, die Goldrute (Goldruten) aus "Amiland" (Bild 2 und 3) breitet sich rasend bei uns aus. Das einzig Gute daran sind die vielen Insekten, die sich meistens darauf tummeln und uns gute Motive geben. Ansonsten verdrängt sie hauptsächlich die einheimische Flora.


----------



## der Ronny (8. September 2013)

Sony Alpha 500 mit neuem 50mm 1.8er Objektiv im HDR Modus. Freihand 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2013)

Apple 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. September 2013)

Kölner Zoo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. September 2013)

Die Affen und das Kroko / der Alligator 
Vor allem die Affen - sind (wenn ich im Zoo bin) auch meine Lieblingsmotive


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. September 2013)

.....


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2013)

High-ISO-Stabitest... 300mm, 1/50sek, f2.8, ISO6400


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. September 2013)

@nfsgame: Du treibst es aber auch auf die Spitze. 



			
				der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem die Affen - sind (wenn ich im Zoo bin) auch meine Lieblingsmotive


Ich hatte auch noch die Gorillas fotografiert. Leider sind die Glasscheiben in Köln völlig verdreckt und zerkratzt. Vor den Scheiben ist auch noch bepflanzt, so dass man mit dem Objektiv nicht direkt ran kommt. Die Bilder waren für die Tonne. 

Noch einige Echsen mit dem Tamron 90mm. Auf dem letzten Bild ist gut die verkratzte und dreckige Scheibe zu erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gepard auf dem ersten Bild ist auch wieder durch eine auch noch stark spiegelnde Scheibe mit dem 120-300. Das zweite (ohne Scheibe) habe ich versemmelt (abgeschnittene Pfote).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CookieFresh (10. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Travemünde 
Canon EOS 1100D  18-55mm


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. September 2013)

@ CookieFresh: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Softy (11. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CookieFresh (12. September 2013)

@BautznerSnef Danke! 
Denn nochmal Travemünde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (12. September 2013)

Natur in Schwarzweiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (12. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. September 2013)

(^_^)


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. September 2013)

Noch mal Kölner Zoo, der Kleine sichert in alle Richtungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Blüten sind Beifang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (12. September 2013)

Konntest du beim Erdmännchen "direkt" fotografieren oder musstest du durch ne Scheibe durch?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2013)

Nen Blümschen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Konntest du beim Erdmännchen "direkt" fotografieren oder musstest du durch ne Scheibe durch?


Direkt und ohne Scheibe. Wirkt es wie durch eine Scheibe, oder weshalb fragst Du?

Humbold-Pinguin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Direkt und ohne Scheibe. Wirkt es wie durch eine Scheibe, oder weshalb fragst Du?
> 
> Humbold-Pinguin:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=681027"/>




Reines Interesse...


----------



## DP455 (13. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Humbold-Pinguin:


[Klugscheiß-Modus an]Humbold_t_-Pinguin bitte mit t am Ende, benannt nach seinem Entdecker (Alexander von Humboldt) [Klugscheiß-Modus aus]. Was ist das für 'ne 2,8er-Teleoptik, die leicht abgeblendet bei 240mm solche Ergebnisse liefert ? Mir gefällt neben der Schärfe, insbesondere im Bereich des Schnabels, vor allem die außerordentlich natürliche Farbdarstellung. Mehr davon...


----------



## djnoob (13. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (13. September 2013)

Hat irgendwie was von alten Gozilla Filmen, finde ich klasse


----------



## djnoob (13. September 2013)

Danke, da liegts du verdammt nahe. War in Hannover im Zoo neben den Gorillas .


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. September 2013)

DP455 schrieb:
			
		

> [Klugscheiß-Modus an]Humboldt-Pinguin bitte mit t am Ende, benannt nach seinem Entdecker (Alexander von Humboldt) [Klugscheiß-Modus aus]. Was ist das für 'ne 2,8er-Teleoptik, die leicht abgeblendet bei 240mm solche Ergebnisse liefert ? Mir gefällt neben der Schärfe, insbesondere im Bereich des Schnabels, vor allem die außerordentlich natürliche Farbdarstellung. Mehr davon...


Dabei hatte ich kurz vorher noch bei Wiki geguckt, ob es wirklich ein Humboldt-Pinguin ist. Nach 23:00 Uhr verursacht meine Tastatur Schreibfehler. 
Freut mich, wenn das Bild gefällt, danke fürs Lob. Objektiv war ein Sigma 120-300mm F/2.8. Ich hatte es auch schon mal vorgestellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...or-eure-digitalen-kameras-25.html#post4984670
Auf den vorherigen Seiten sind mehrere Fotos von mir, die ich mit dem Glas gemacht habe -Erdmännchen, Gepard, Tiger und Pavian.

Noch mal Pinguin und etwas mehr Farbe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (13. September 2013)

Besuch beim Kollegen.
D7100 + Nikon 60mm 2.8g
Beim Mittleren Bild kam das SB-910 zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. September 2013)

Ich sehs grad nur über die Tablet-App, aber die Bilder mit dem 120-300er sind mal richtig geil.
Affen und Pinguine kommen (zumindest in der Stuttgarter Wilhelma) echt immer gut.


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich sehs grad nur über die Tablet-App, aber die Bilder mit dem 120-300er sind mal richtig geil. Affen und Pinguine kommen (zumindest in der Stuttgarter Wilhelma) echt immer gut.



Jup in der wilhelma war ich zuletzt auch. Richtig geiles affengehege!


----------



## totovo (14. September 2013)

Ein Schmetterfing!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2013)

Na das (Tag-)Pfauenauge sieht aber schon ganz schön "zerschmettert" aus, wird wohl sein letzter Herbst werden.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (15. September 2013)

Man kann es zwar nur schwer erkennen wegen den Bäumen im Hintergrund, aber der Baum im Vordergrund wächst etwas schief aus dem Boden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Apfel war von mir.


----------



## der Ronny (15. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mieze Katze....


----------



## mattinator (15. September 2013)

Mal ein Käfer von unserer heutigen Radtour (ist aber ein Farbfoto):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikko (15. September 2013)

11.09.2013 Im Norder Wald  
Panasonic fz 150 F3.2  1/60 ISO 400


----------



## der Ronny (16. September 2013)

Und noch mal die Mieze. Mit Sony Alpha 500 und 1.8/50


----------



## FlyKilla (16. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. September 2013)

'^-^'


----------



## Hideout (16. September 2013)

Verregneter Tag im Park



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Ronny (17. September 2013)

Tote Maus


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. September 2013)

-^.^-


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2013)

Mal Bilder vom gestrigen Besuch im Karlsruher Zoo.
Zuerst die Kombi Nikon D90 + Sigma 70-200 EX 2.8 HSM II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2013)

Weitere KA Bilder...
Dieses mal Teil I aus der Kombi D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaggerbagger (24. September 2013)

Da hast du ja einigermaßen gutes Wetter erwischt.
Super!


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2013)

@ der_yappi: Hammer Bilder


Möchte mal einen kleinen Schnappschuss vom Handy präsentieren. (nich haun...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (24. September 2013)

yappi, ich lasse dich nicht alleine . Schöne Fotos übrigens.

Am besten gefällt mir die Ente, gut eingefangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (24. September 2013)

Einen hätte ich noch wenn ich dabei bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Ronny (24. September 2013)

Das geht auch in Bunt 
Da war sie 9 Monate alt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (24. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (24. September 2013)

Den ruhigen Bokeh beim 2. Bild find ich Toll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klausr (25. September 2013)

Möchte euch jetzt auch mal etwas von meiner Ausbeute dieser Saison zeigen


----------



## djnoob (25. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2013)

Worauf hast du den AF visiert djnoob?




Kombi D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD Teil II
Dieses mal die Otter und die Erdmännchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (25. September 2013)

Bei Wasserfällen im Allgemeinen würde ich die Blende weiter schließen (f/11-f/16, auch wenn das Beugungseffekte nach sich ziehen kann) und noch länger belichten. 'Keine Ahnung, ob das mit den Farben wirklich so beabsichtigt war. Aber mir gefallen insbesondere die Grüntöne nicht. Die sind in meinen Augen heftigst übersättigt...


----------



## FlyKilla (25. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Worauf hast du den AF visiert djnoob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mehr Ermänchen, please.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2013)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Mehr Ermänchen, please.


Hab da nicht mehr so viel, die Otter waren einfach zu drollig.
Waren vier Stück, haben gequiekt wie verrückt und jeder hat mit nem Stein gespielt und geposed haben die... 

Aber hier nochmal 3x für dich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo ist der Notausgang?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. September 2013)

Erdmännchen hab ich auch noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (25. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Worauf hast du den AF visiert djnoob?


 Frage ich mich auch wo du so fragst . Warscheinlich ging da hinter mir gerade ne blondine vorbei , ich weiß es nimmer.
1/50s f36 iso400 bei 120mm (70-300 Tamron Objektiv)
Da kann doch nichts scharf sein .


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. September 2013)

d(^_^)b


----------



## djnoob (26. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2013)

Netter Lemur, gut eingefangen 
King Julien?


----------



## Hideout (26. September 2013)

Wolkige Aussichten und 3 Krähen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (26. September 2013)

Die beiden Vögel im Hintergrund sind Dohlen (--> Schnabelform, Gefiederfärbung, Augenfarbe). Den Kollegen im Vordergrund würde ich mir nach dem Abendbrot noch mal anschauen. Ein Crop mit höherer Auflösung wäre hilfreich...


----------



## Hideout (26. September 2013)

Gut zu wissen, auch wenn alle zur Gattung der Raben und Krähen gehören. 
Der andere Vogel hat einen kürzeren, dickeren Schnabel welcher leicht gekrümmt ist. Außerdem ist das Gefieder stellenweise leicht grau gefleckt.


----------



## djnoob (26. September 2013)

Aus dem Cuxhaven




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. September 2013)

Schön getroffen, die Dohle 

Endlich war mal wieder fototaugliches Wetter in HH. Eigentlich wollte ich Eichhörnchen jagen. Die kamen aber leider nicht annähernd in fototaugliche Nähe. Da half auch keine Bestechung mit Erdnüssen. 

Stattdessen gibt es die ersten Herbstfarben (D7000 und Sigma 35mm 1.4):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Graureiher ließ sich später auch noch blicken (D300s und Sigma 120-300mm 2.8):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Positionswechsel kam noch der Konverter drauf (1.4x):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (26. September 2013)

hattest du auch mal das Nikon 35 1.8 ?


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. September 2013)

Nein


----------



## FlyKilla (27. September 2013)

Das mit den Erdmännchen hat ja prima geklappt. 

Hmmm......vielleicht....

Mehr Geld auffem Konto, please.

Schade, geht nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (27. September 2013)

Ich kann auch Natur :p





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (27. September 2013)

Salzgitter oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Ich kann auch Natur :p


 
Unglaublich wie die groß Windräder gewachsen sind! Ach die Natur überrascht immer wieder!


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2013)

Nordsee. Insel Föhr. Wattenmeer. Abendlicht. 

Sony Alpha 500. Alles automatisch.


----------



## pixelflair (28. September 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Salzgitter oder?


 
knapp daneben ist auch vorbei  Steh schon im Landkreis Wolfenbüttel   War in Steinlah mit Blick in Richtung Baddeckenstedt


----------



## der_yappi (28. September 2013)

Karlsruher Zoo

D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD Teil III




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und damit ist der Rundgang durch den Karlsruher Zoo beendet...


----------



## pixelflair (28. September 2013)

schöne Bilder yappi...

Zoo müsste ich auch mal wieder... aber iwie häng ihc im moment an Panoramen fest 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. September 2013)

Bei deinem ersten Windrad-Bild hätte ich den grünen Wiesenrand unten links weg gemacht.
Hätte ein viel "mystischeres" Bild gegeben (mMn)


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2013)

Vom Inselberg, Thüringen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (29. September 2013)

pixelflair schrieb:


> knapp daneben ist auch vorbei  Steh schon im Landkreis Wolfenbüttel   War in Steinlah mit Blick in Richtung Baddeckenstedt


 Aso, komme selbst aus Braunschweig .


----------



## DP455 (29. September 2013)

[Klugscheißmodus an](Großer) Insel*s*berg[/Klugscheißmodus aus] heißt er...


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> [Klugscheißmodus an](Großer) Insel*s*berg[/Klugscheißmodus aus] heißt er...


Stimmt, Tippfehler. *verschämmtauffembodenguck*


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. September 2013)

_____


----------



## Klausr (29. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder wieder mitdabei.
da gerade das große Zoobilder zeigen stattfindet hab ich auch das eine oder andere


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2013)

Aus dem Affengehege,....ähh,....Garten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (29. September 2013)

Hier gefällt mir die mittige Positionierung der Schote und die angeschnittene dadrunter nicht so recht, ansonsten aber schöner Farbkontrast und Schärfe und Bokeh find ich auch OK


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2013)

Das Problem dabei ist, aus einen Winkel konnte ich es nicht machen. Da ansonsten Objekte auf dem Bild waren, die ich nicht haben wollte. Nun habe ich es einwenig beschnitten. Und meine, jetzt wirkt es stimmiger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. September 2013)

Die Spinnen doch!


----------



## beren2707 (29. September 2013)

Ein paar der Bilder, die ich mal vor einer Weile beim ersten Austesten des Tele gemacht habe (leider ohne Stativ, da verboten )
Als Rausschmeisser noch ein Bild meiner kleinen Kitte, seit vorgestern neuestes Familienmitglied.


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2013)

@Klausr: Wo (welcher Zoo) hast du die Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Airboume (29. September 2013)

Huhu Freunde. 
Ich konnte lange nicht posten, aber nun hab ich mich doch wieder dran gemacht. 
Aber es sind echt coole Bilder entstanden in der Zeit hier!

Erst ein paar sommerliche Bilder noch und mit der Zeit dann aktuellere.
Ich hoffe sie gefallen und das Wasserzeichen hab ich nun auch ein 'wenig' dezenter gestaltet. 
Ansonsten gern meckern.  Und Lob nehm ich auch gern, wenn's da was gibt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ab und an sattere Farben fand ich ganz cool. 
Ist da wohl geschmackssache. Bei der Raupe im letzten Bild wusste ich nicht, wie ich das gescheit bearbeiten sollte. Ich hab die Raupe mit mehr grün nachgefärbt, damit sie besser zum Vorschein kommt, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das zu sehr auffälllt oder okay ist oder so. 


LG Air


----------



## Hideout (29. September 2013)

Mal ein bisschen mit dem DA L 50-200 mm probiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (30. September 2013)

Hier gleich nochmal Neuere hinterhergeschoben. 
Hoffe sie gefallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LG Air


----------



## FlyKilla (30. September 2013)

Airboume schrieb:


> Hier gleich nochmal Neuere hinterhergeschoben.
> Hoffe sie gefallen.


Nicht böse sein. Aber ich glaube, Löffel und Vorhängeschlösser gehören nicht hierher.
Friendly, Fly


----------



## Airboume (30. September 2013)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein. Aber ich glaube, Löffel und Vorhängeschlösser gehören nicht hierher.
> Friendly, Fly


 Nein, okay - das sehe ich ein. 
Die waren nur mit im Ordner und ich dachte mir, dass ich die mal mit reinpack. Aber dann schieb ich die nächst mal, wenn die 'anderen' Bilder sich anhäufen in einen anderen Thread.
Edit: Aber ich gebe zu, dass mein vorheriger Post 'natürlicher' war. 

LG Air


----------



## djnoob (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Oktober 2013)

|||||


----------



## nuol (1. Oktober 2013)

@ djnoob

wir befinden uns hier immer noch in der Natur 
Beim nächsten Mal wieder hier: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread


----------



## djnoob (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke, den Thread kannte ich net .


----------



## Hackintoshi (2. Oktober 2013)

.....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2013)

Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Zur Sache, naturfotografie passend zur Jahreszeit. Manchmal lohnt es zeitig aufzustehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Viel mehr lohnt sich zum Fotografieren auch eine Kamera, und kein Toaster!


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2013)

Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Zur Sache, naturfotografie passend zur Jahreszeit. Manchmal lohnt es zeitig aufzustehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Qualität lässt schon etwas zu wünschen übrig, die Motive allerdings sind wirklich schön.


----------



## nuol (2. Oktober 2013)

@*Hackintoshi

*...und was sollen, neben dem bereits gesagten, die komischen Apfelsymbole in der Ecke?
Ich denke, daß das nicht ganz rechtens ist, diese Äpfel zu nutzen und hässlich siehts zudem aus


----------



## Hideout (2. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Tauben und ein Angry Bird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (3. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein Nicht-DSLR-Bild mit meiner neuen Errungenschaft ^.^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Oktober 2013)

So langsam tauchen hier die ersten Pilze auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Oktober 2013)

War heute im Dschungel unterwegs   
Die leichte Körnung ist beabsichtigt (nachträglich eingefügt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (6. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Lichtstimmung, interessanter Schnitt. Gefällt! Könnte ich mir sogar als Hintergrund fürs Handy vorstellen 

Wird mal wieder Zeit für: Ente, Ente, Ente.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Oktober 2013)

Da ging es mal schnell nach Lindau rüber, Bilder wurden mit dem Handy gemacht


----------



## nuol (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jack,

mal 2-3 Anregungen von mir:
1. mach die Bilder doch bitte kleiner, keiner braucht hier 8 MegaPixel und ca. 2MB große Dateien
2. warum kippt das Haus? Sag bitte nicht "Kunst".
3. empfehle ich dir folgende Thread
Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Oktober 2013)

Noch mal Pilze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. Oktober 2013)

Die hast Du hoffentlich nicht gegessen (Grünblättriger Schwefelkopf).


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2013)

Bokehlicious Opi


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Oktober 2013)

@mattinator: Lt. Wiki hinterlässt der Verzehr aber keine bleibenden Schäden, gibt "nur" Durchfall und Erbrechen.  Vom Pilzesammeln lass ich auch besser die Finger. Da versuche ich es lieber mit Fotos, ist bekömmlicher.

@der_Yappi: Das Tamron 90mm ist auch als Bokehmaschine bekannt. 

Ich muss allerdings noch ganz schön viel üben, bis die Bilder so werden, wie ich sie gerne hätte. Dazu denn noch der passende Standort und das richtige Licht... Richtig gute Pilzfotos gibt es hier: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=574534&page=152 Man muss aber angemeldet sein, da viele der Bilder sonst nicht zu sehen sind. 
Im Moment ist das DSLR-Forum allerdings mal wieder nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht liegts auch an meinem Monitor, aber das Grün vom Moos könnte es kräftiger rüberkommen. Ansonsten gefallen mir die Pilze sehr gut!


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Oktober 2013)

Ist mir schon etwas zu viel, aber vielleicht gefällt es dir so besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir besser! Schönes Bild! Aber Farben sind an unterschiedlichen Monitoren, die zwangsläufig anders kalibriert sind, eh immer schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## totovo (9. Oktober 2013)

Old Church 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (9. Oktober 2013)

Hätte nicht gedacht, daß es mit nem Telefon gemacht wurde. 
Sicher noch "bissl" Feintuning via Photoshop, aber dennoch ein gutes Ergebnis. 
Interessant wäre für mich das "RAW-Photo", wenn du das bereitsellen magst.


----------



## mattinator (9. Oktober 2013)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie eine gerenderte Szene aus einem Game.


----------



## djnoob (9. Oktober 2013)

Handy Qualität im Zoo hannover


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2013)

35 oder 50mm an der 1.8G Festbrennweite?
Ansonsten ists recht interessant so nen King Julien  direkt vor der Kamera zu haben.

In KA und S laufen halt nur Federvieh auf den Wegen rum (Pfaue, Enten, Schwäne, etc) - so was affenartiges wäre echt mal toll.
Dürfte gute Ergebnisse liefern.


----------



## totovo (9. Oktober 2013)

nuol schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, daß es mit nem Telefon gemacht wurde.
> Sicher noch "bissl" Feintuning via Photoshop, aber dennoch ein gutes Ergebnis.
> Interessant wäre für mich das "RAW-Photo", wenn du das bereitsellen magst.



Danke, Danke!
Nokia 925 rules 


Hier das Orginal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mattinator schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie eine gerenderte Szene aus einem Game.



Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, war aber nicht beabsichtigt^^


----------



## nuol (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Original wirkt natürlich ziemlich kalt. Mir gefällt die Szenerie und deine Bearbeitung inklusive Vignettierung.
Ein "gewöhnliches" Bild zu einem besonderen Gemacht.

Edit: Was ich jetzt erst sehe. So richtig "Natur" ist es aber für mich nicht, eher ab in den normalen DI-Thread beim nächsten Mal


----------



## djnoob (9. Oktober 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> 35 oder 50mm an der 1.8G Festbrennweite?
> Ansonsten ists recht interessant so nen King Julien  direkt vor der Kamera zu haben.
> 
> In KA und S laufen halt nur Federvieh auf den Wegen rum (Pfaue, Enten, Schwäne, etc) - so was affenartiges wäre echt mal toll.
> Dürfte gute Ergebnisse liefern.


 Eigentlich hatte der sogar sein Kopf darein gesteckt, aber konnte ich net knipsen . 85er. Der 35er sowie der 50er waren im Auto.
Allerdings muss ich gestehen, das ich den 85er sowie den 50er Mittlerweile nicht mehr besitze.
70-200 2.8 Makro / 35mm 1.8g/ 60mm Tamron / 18-105 Nikon.

Meine nächsten Objektive die ich mir irgendwann holen werde, sind u.A. 12-24 Nikon 20-120 Nikon 24-70 Nikon. Aber alles nach der Zeit.
Den kauf des Nikons bereue ich nicht. Ersetzt den 50er sowie den 85er Brennweite und die Qualität ist um einiges besser.


----------



## Hideout (9. Oktober 2013)

@djnoob: Der Lemur ist mal cool! 
@totovo: Nicht schlecht das Bild, sehr schön mit dem Licht und den Sonnenstrahlen. Auch die Schärfe sieht gut aus. Den Bildaufbau finde ich aber noch nicht ganz so gut. Alles etwas angeschnitten und die Sonne ziemlich mittig. Aber sowas übersehe ich auch noch oft und mach mal schnell das Foto. Später fällt es mir dann auch auf. 

Hier ein paar herbstliche Beeren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem DA L 50-200 mm Kitobjektiv bei 50 mm und einmal abgeblendet auf f/4,5


----------



## totovo (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke 

ich bin letzter Zeit nicht wirklich zum fotografieren gekommen...
deswegen habe ich mal auf meinem Handy gestöbert, dass habe ich ja immer dabei


----------



## djnoob (10. Oktober 2013)

Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter .


----------



## Hideout (10. Oktober 2013)

Blümchen im Gegenlicht und HDR Pilze mit Film Effekt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelo-K (12. Oktober 2013)

im Anhang hab ich 4 kleine Makros von ner Dahlie )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Oktober 2013)

Ein bisschen was Buntes


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Oktober 2013)

Enstanden beim Herbstspaziergang mit der Freundin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Oktober 2013)

Pilze hatte ich heute auch vor der Linse. Das war aber nicht mein Haptmotiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sondern dies hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Oktober 2013)

Es weihnachtet ^^


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2013)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Sondern dies hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Sicher nicht in der freien Natur ?


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2013)

Sicher dass das keine Schleichwerbung für Kanada ist


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Oktober 2013)

Aber Natur unter freiem Himmel.
Genauer gesagt, Wolfscenter Dörverden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Oktober 2013)

Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2013)

war das hinter einer scheibe? mir kommen die bilder sehr unscharf vor.


----------



## Hideout (15. Oktober 2013)

Nö, unscharf sind die nicht. Vor allem dafür das sich die Wölfe ja auch viel bewegen und bei Belichtungszeiten zwischen 1/60 und 1/200 kommt da schon mal etwas Bewegungsunschärfe rein, dazu die lange Brennweite und recht große Blende. Hast du bei 300mm und 1/60 ein Stativ gehabt oder nur sehr ruhig gehalten? 
Es war ja auch nicht so viel Licht da und ISO war bei 800, also dafür: Tolle Bilder!


----------



## djnoob (15. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Nö, unscharf sind die nicht.


 Also wenn Bild 5 bei #3568 nicht unscharf ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Nö, unscharf sind die nicht. Vor allem dafür das sich die Wölfe ja auch viel bewegen und bei Belichtungszeiten zwischen 1/60 und 1/200 kommt da schon mal etwas Bewegungsunschärfe rein, dazu die lange Brennweite und recht große Blende. Hast du bei 300mm und 1/60 ein Stativ gehabt oder nur sehr ruhig gehalten?
> Es war ja auch nicht so viel Licht da und ISO war bei 800, also dafür: Tolle Bilder!


 
bild 3,4 und 5 sind total unscharf, aber naja


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich auch so. Scharf sind die nicht. Könnte aber auch leicht verwackelt sein bei der Belichtungszeit und Brennweite.

@djnoob: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass wir hier im Naturfotothread sind?  Davon ab gefallen mir die Bilder.  Welches 70-200 ist es denn? Das VRI?


----------



## Hideout (15. Oktober 2013)

Dann solltet ihr auch mal auf die Exifs gucken.. also ehrlich. Da sieht man doch wieso die unscharf sind. Ihr müsst das auch mal sehen 

@djnoob: Bild 1 könnte noch etwas schärfer sein, bei 2 und 3 ist mir zu wenig Tiefenschärfe bei 5 ist der Flaschendeckel angeschnitten sonst schöne Idee. Bild 4 ist ok, mit 6 kann ich nicht so viel anfangen sieht trotzdem interessant aus und 7 ist richtig klasse. Aber das wäre ja Jammern auf hohem Niveau 



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Scharf sind die nicht. Könnte aber auch leicht verwackelt sein bei der Belichtungszeit und Brennweite.


Ist ja nicht so das ich das nicht schrieb.


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Oktober 2013)

Nö, Du hast von Bewegungsunschärfe geschrieben und das ist etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## Angelo-K (15. Oktober 2013)

Wie findet ihr meine? Siehe etwas weiter oben

Gruß


----------



## Hideout (15. Oktober 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Nö, Du hast von Bewegungsunschärfe geschrieben und das ist etwas völlig anderes.


Stimmt! Fast. Ich schrieb Belichtungszeiten zwischen 1/60 und 1/200 bei langer Brennweite (bis 300mm)


----------



## DP455 (15. Oktober 2013)

Die erste Aufnahme ist die einzige, wo die Schärfe passt. Letztlich ist es aber egal, ob die Unschärfen aus der eigenen Bewegung und/oder der für die Bewegung der Objekte zu langen Verschlusszeiten resultieren, wenn der Fokus nicht sitzt. Ein typischer Fall dafür ist die dritte Aufnahme. Mit 'ner Belichtungszeit von 'ner 1/320s bei 300mm Brennweite (KB-äquivalent) hätte das auch was werden können. Aber wie man sieht, ist der Bereich um die Wolfsschnauze schärfer als der um das Auge, wo der Schärfepunkt eigentlich hingehört. 

Damit der Fokus bei solchen Aufnahmen sitzt, bedarf es nicht nur einiges an Übung. Man sollte man sich auch mal mit den Möglichkeiten seiner Kamera und der benutzten Objektive auseinandersetzen. Bei 'ner 1100D hat man zum Beispiel nur einen AF-Kreuzsensor (der mittlere), der sich bis f/5.6 auch als solcher nutzen lässt. Bei Aufnahmen mit bewegten Motiven und wenig Licht sollte man diesen dann auch nutzen. Wenn man im Raw-Format knipst, lassen sich Unterbelichtungen von 1 oder 2 Blendenstufen auch durchaus in Kauf nehmen, um dadurch die Gefahr von Unschärfen resultierend aus den eigenen oder der Bewegung der fotografierten Objekte zu reduzieren. Insofern wäre 'ne Zeitvorwahl von 1/250s oder 1/320s hier sicher nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung gewesen. Dass Aufnahmen wie die zweite bei 1/60s & 480mm Brennweite (KB-äquivalent) nichts werden können, sollte klar sein. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Wolf seinen Kopf und man selbst seine Kamera selbst unter Verwendung eines noch so effizienten Bildstabilisators stillhält, geht gegen 0...


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (15. Oktober 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Scharf sind die nicht.  Könnte aber auch leicht verwackelt sein bei der Belichtungszeit und  Brennweite.
> 
> @djnoob: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass wir hier im  Naturfotothread sind?  Davon ab gefallen mir die Bilder.   Welches 70-200 ist es denn? Das VRI?



 Quatsch, ist das olle  Tamron 70-200 2.8 Macro Obj.  Tut sehr gut Arbeit. Leider taugt er  nichts in Räumen oder Saalen. Obwohl richtig justiert passt mir jedes 2.  Bild nicht. Verwackelt oder unscharf . Spare auf das VRII . Hatte  ich zwar für ein paar Tage zum vergleich mit dem Tamron, habe es dann  wegen dem Gewicht nicht gekauft. Aber wenn dann werde ich ihn mir  gebraucht wieder holen. 
Ansonsten schon klar . Die ein paar Bilder werden niemanden stören, so oft wie ich hier bin, kann auch mal etwas abwechslung sein . Schließlich kommen als beispiel der Whiskey ja auch aus der Natur  :p



Hideout schrieb:


> @djnoob: Bild 1 könnte noch etwas schärfer sein, bei 2 und 3 ist mir zu wenig Tiefenschärfe bei 5 ist der Flaschendeckel angeschnitten sonst schöne Idee. Bild 4 ist ok, mit 6 kann ich nicht so viel anfangen sieht trotzdem interessant aus und 7 ist richtig klasse. Aber das wäre ja Jammern auf hohem Niveau


 
Was die Schärfe angeht, geht es einfach darum, das es Leute gibt, die gerne mit offenblende Fotografieren und Menschen, die gerne mit mehr geschlossene Blende arbeiten um ggf. fehler zu vermeiden. Aber auch in vielen Situation gibt es produzierte Bilder, die halt eine mindest anforderung an Schärfentiefe benötigen, wie z.B. in der landschaft oder architekt Fotografie. Bei mir ist das als einzigster Fall im studio wenn ich Meetings habe. 

Im Bild 1 waren wir im serengeti Park mit Auto Unterwegs mit 2 Kinder hinten, die am Jammern waren weil sie raus wollten . Aber abgesehen davon, das der Fokuspunkt nicht am Auge sitzt sondern an der Nase, finde ich die Schärfentiefe als das mindeste. Ausserdem war das 70-300 er von Tamron wirklich nicht knackscharf gewesen .

Das für dich bei Bild 2 und 3 die Schärfentiefe zu wenig ist, kann ich nicht verstehen . Schließlich geht es doch dabei um den Schloss und nichts anderes . Wofür also mehr geschlosse blende als nötig und das Bild ruinieren .


Bild 5 gebe ich dir recht und ich habe wirklich kein besseres da . Was Bild 6 angeht, kann damit auch nicht viel anfangen  aber ich darf ja auch mal paar bilder reinstellen, die total uninteressant sind oder?


----------



## Hideout (15. Oktober 2013)

Es muss ja nicht immer knackscharf sein, das Tigerbild ist trotzdem toll! So wie es andere auch sein können obwohl hier und da nicht alles passt.
Etwas mehr Tiefenschärfe um mehr von der Kette zu sehen, nur ein bisschen  es muss nicht immer die kleinstmögliche Scharfeebene sein.
Aber so ist es ein gutes Motiv.
Klar darf man auch nicht so interessante Bilder posten. Mach ich ja schließlich auch


----------



## djnoob (15. Oktober 2013)

Hier hast mal ein Vergleich. Das Bild wurde vom aus dem auto mit geschlossenen Fensterscheiben gemacht .
Da hatte im Auto jemand höllisch schiss gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich mir die beiden Fotos oben so ansehe, denke ich, dass hast du in Lightroom aber richtig verschlimmbessert. Da ist ganz sicher noch viel mehr drin. Selbst ohne jede Bearbeitung, evtl. ganz leicht den Kontrast erhöhen, evtl noch ganz leicht aufhellen wirkt es besser.


----------



## Placebo (16. Oktober 2013)

Machs viel subtiler, das Bild ist fast perfekt 

Meine Idee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (16. Oktober 2013)

Achte aber auf den blaustrich im Bild.  Die nef Datei kann ich nacher mal hochladen hier.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen.

Seit ca 2 Wochen im Besitz meiner 600D samt Kit-Objektiv (spätere Ausrüstung folgt^^) habe ich den heutigen Tag mal genutzt um ein bissel zu fotoknipsen, und das kam dabei heraus:
(Kritiken und Anregungen erwünscht)


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub, die Ecke kenne ich. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (16. Oktober 2013)

Das is im großen Garten in Dresden, wenn Du Dich nicht täuschst


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2013)

Eyezz_Only schrieb:


> Das is im großen Garten in Dresden, wenn Du Dich nicht täuschst


 Bin zwar nicht so oft da, hab's aber trotzdem erkannt.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (16. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht so oft da, hab's aber trotzdem erkannt.


 
Ich glaube, das Bild mit der Bank hats wohl verraten...Mist^^


----------



## djnoob (16. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal der versprochene Tiger Bild.

daten-transport.de


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2013)

Eyezz_Only schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Bild mit der Bank hats wohl verraten...Mist^^


 Jup und die Schiene der Kleinbahn. Aber jetzt genug OT. Zum Ausgleich mal ein relativ neues (nicht so professionelles) Foto von mir.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Tigerergebnis, ca. 10 Minuten mit Capture NX2. Ich werde die einzelnen Bearbeitungsschritte nachher mal posten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...le-bilder-kritik-beratung-58.html#post5753884. Jetzt muss ich erst mal futtern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  habe den Weißabgleich noch einmal angepasst. Sollte jetzt weniger rot haben


----------



## djnoob (16. Oktober 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Monitor hast, aber du hast irgendwie einen rotstrich drin 
Beim Weißabgleich hättest du es sehen müssen .
Wie gesagt, leider war das Tamron 70-300 was ich hatte am langen Ende nicht so scharf gewesen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (16. Oktober 2013)

Da ist immer noch ein leichter Rotstich vorhanden...


----------



## Airboume (17. Oktober 2013)

Huhu,
ich hab mir auch mal das Bild geschnappt und ein wenig mit Photoshop gespielt. 

Der Rotstich kommt bei mir auch, wenn ich die Farbeinstellungen auf automatisch stelle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gutes Bild aber 

LG


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt siehts gut aus


----------



## djnoob (17. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (17. Oktober 2013)

Das ist jetzt aber 'ne deutliche Verschlimmbesserung würde ich sagen . Mal die Ränder vom Histogramm angeschaut? Too much contrast würde ich sagen. Da sollen ja keine Gebirge, sondern im Idealfall Kurven entstehen . Außerdem passen die Farben nicht. Das ist zu kalt, da ist zu viel grün und blau im Spiel. Oder meint ihr, dass die helleren Fellpartien des Tigers in der Realität wirklich so aussehen? Man kann sich auch an der Baumrinde im Hintergrund orientieren. Da sollten meiner Meinung nach schon Brauntöne erkennbar sein. Hier 'ne gute Farbdarstellung hinzubekommen, ist keine Frage tricky. Das ist so 'ne blöde Mischlichtsituation, wo man mit 'nem Weißpunkt / 'ner Farbtemperatur allein nicht wirklich zu 'nem befriedigenden Ergebnis kommt. Ich würde die Farbkanäle ja mal einzeln bearbeiten, vielleicht auch mal mit 'ner Tönung ("hue") rangehen...


----------



## djnoob (17. Oktober 2013)

Jo Das Bild von Airborne ist schon soweit ok und Kontrast ist nicht zu viel. Nur grün und blaustriche sind noch vorhanden.

Hier mal ein anderes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (18. Oktober 2013)

Doch, das ist zu viel des Guten. Wenn du dir schon nicht die Mühe machen willst, das Histogramm anzuschauen, dann vergleich einfach mal das bearbeitete Foto vom Schrauberopi mit dem von Airboume. Fällt dir da was auf im Bereich des Tigerkopfs (Fell)? Durch den zu hohen Kontrast sind da Details (="Zeichnung") verloren gegangen. Selbiges gilt übrigens auch für die Lichter im Hintergrund (="ausgefressen"). Und das sind Dinge, für die du nicht mal das Foto brauchst. Das kannst du, wie gesagt, dem Histogramm entnehmen. Dein neues Tigerfoto könnte übrigens auch etwas weniger vom Rot vertragen...


----------



## djnoob (18. Oktober 2013)

DP455@ Ich habe keine ahnung von Histogrammen, ich fotografiere eigentlich auch keine Tiere sondern Menschen. Ich gebe zu habe mir auch nicht soviel zeit für genommen und es ist auch kein Leichtes Bild  vorallem ist es fast nen Jahr her und seit dem vergisst man auch gerne mal die richtigen Farben des Tigers. Mir gehts immer darum, das dass Bild auf dem ertsten hinsehen gut aussieht. Wenn man über ein Bild meckern möchte, weiß du warscheinlich selber, gibts immer was zu mäckern, aber viel kontrast mag ich Persönlich auch nicht. Spätestens beim Ausdrucken im Labor sieht man es und das kenn ich aus guter Erfahrung. Jeder hat nunmal sein Eigen Geschmack. 

Wenn ich ins Zoo gehe, dann um den kleinen eine neue Welt zu zeigen und mir gehts darum, die Qualität und Möglichkeiten sowie Erfahrungen der Fotografie weiter zu entwickeln.


----------



## DP455 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hm, aber Protraitfotografie ohne "Ahnung von Histogrammen" stelle ich mir jetzt auch ein bisschen schwierig vor . Na ja, 'habe mir mal die sehr gute Vorlage vom Schrauberopi genommen und ein bisschen im roten und blauen Farbkanal rumgemehrt. Auch wenn mich das Ergebnis nicht 100%ig überzeugt, denke ich mal, dass das schon so in etwa ausgeschaut haben mag. Bei den Farbverfälschungen im Ohrbereich sowie auch an anderen Stellen des Kopfes (typisch lilane Hell-Dunkel-Übergänge) schaut's mir fast so aus, als ob da CAs mit im Spiel sind. 'Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich täusche...


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2013)

Vllt. habe ich eine falsche Vorstellung von diesem Thread, aber im Moment sollte er wohl eher "Naturmanipulier Thread" heißen. Ich sehe ja ein, dass man bei digitalen Fotos, die mit (sehr) guten Kameras und entsprechendem Fachwissen aufgenommen wurden, mit diesen Fähigkeiten und entsprechenden Programmen die Bilder entsprechend "aufhübschen" kann. Mit Natur hat das dann jedoch nach meiner Meinung nur noch insofern zu tun, dass auch der Mensch und die durch ihn geschaffenen Möglichkeiten Bestandteil der Natur sind.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (18. Oktober 2013)

Mal 2 von heute Morgen. Anregungen erwünscht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (18. Oktober 2013)

Hm, wie siehts hier mit nem Panorama aus? Ebenfalls erwünscht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2013)

@Schmidde
Wo ist das Bild entstanden?


----------



## Schmidde (18. Oktober 2013)

An der Great Ocean Road (in der Nähe der twelve Apostels) - Australien 

Edit: Aus 7 Bildern (freihand) in PTGui zusammengesetzt


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Oktober 2013)

@mattinator: Wenn man es genau nimmt, haben schon zu analogen Zeiten die guten (!) Fotolabore das Bild "aufgehübscht". Heute macht man eigentlich genau das gleiche im RAW-Konverter. Viele der Einstellungen lassen sich schon vorm oder auch nach dem Auslösen, in der Kamera einstellen. Ich finde es allerdings erheblich praktischer, es im RAW-Konverter zu machen. So ein PC-Monitor zeigt halt doch mehr wie ein Kameramonitor. 

@djnoob: Histogramme sind gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen und helfen u.a. sehr gut bei der Vermeidung von Über- und Unterbelichtung. Für den Einstieg: Das Histogramm verstehen

@Schmidde: Das Panorama hast du richtig gut hinbekommen, gefällt. Evtl. hättest du noch ganz leicht nachschärfen können.


Heute zu Feierabend habe ich gleich meinen Krempel gepackt, um das Herbstlicht zu nutzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 2. bis 4. Bild entstand mit einem ca. 35 Jahre altem 28mm 2.8, natürlich noch mit manuellem Fokus. Im Vergleich zum 35mm 1.4 von Sigma (1. Bild) schneidet es gar nicht so schlecht ab.


----------



## mattinator (19. Oktober 2013)

Wasserspiegelungen finde ich auch immer ein schönes Motiv. Am besten, wenn man auf dem Foto Original und Spiegelbild kaum unterscheiden kann. Hatte auch mal ein Motiv mit Spiegelung, allerdings war sie auf Grund der Spreewellen nicht so deutlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch nicht so schön wie Deinem Bild 4.


----------



## djnoob (19. Oktober 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @djnoob: Histogramme sind gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen und helfen u.a. sehr gut bei der Vermeidung von Über- und Unterbelichtung. Für den Einstieg: Das Histogramm verstehen


 Danke, das wußte ich schon, nur schaue ich da bei meinen Bildbearbeitungen nie drauf .


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Oktober 2013)

schon gesehen? 

Mutter Natur von ihrer besten Seite: Landschafts- und Tierfotografie aus der PCGHX-Community



djnoob schrieb:


> Danke, das wußte ich schon, nur schaue ich da bei meinen Bildbearbeitungen nie drauf .


 
ich benutz das histogramm nur, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich BEI der aufnahme was unter/überbelichte 
(zB. wenn die sonne zu sehr auf das lcd scheint)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2013)

Hab mich mal ausnahmsweise hierher verlaufen mit einem bild aus der fränkischen schweiz...
Die originalgröße des panorama`s hat übrigens ca. 112 Mpix und um die 11 MByte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ist das das Paradiestal bei Stadelhofen?


----------



## totovo (20. Oktober 2013)

Ein etwas älteres Hummelbild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und noch eines von Heute: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2013)

guna7 schrieb:


> Ist das das Paradiestal bei Stadelhofen?


 Glaube nicht. Ich war bei schirradorf (abfahrt 21 der a70) und bin in dem nest in die schwalbachstraße abgebogen.
Ich bin nur da lang gekommen, weil da hinten eine WP der adac autarkic energy rallye war. 


totovo schrieb:


> und noch eines von Heute:


Ich muß mal blöd ran fragen, aber ist die reflektion auf der linse (und entsprechend im bild) gewollt?


----------



## totovo (20. Oktober 2013)

in dem Sinne schon, weil der Effekt mit Photoshop erzeugt ist 
Ich hatte mich so geärgert, dass es zugezogen hatte, da hab ich mir die Sonne gebaut


----------



## Punsher (21. Oktober 2013)

Ausm Urlaub. Vielleicht gefällt es dem einen oder anderen.

Die ersten 2 sind bisschen zu hell oder? Sind noch unbearbeitet (bis auf Größe)


----------



## sky2k4 (21. Oktober 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hab mich mal ausnahmsweise hierher verlaufen mit einem bild aus der fränkischen schweiz...
> Die originalgröße des panorama`s hat übrigens ca. 112 Mpix und um die 11 MByte.
> 
> 
> ...


 

technisch absolut ok... aber iwie "langweilig" , weil der eyecatcher fehlt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (21. Oktober 2013)

Noch etwas aus der Kategorie Vogelflug


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Oktober 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> in dem Sinne schon, weil der Effekt mit Photoshop erzeugt ist
> Ich hatte mich so geärgert, dass es zugezogen hatte, da hab ich mir die Sonne gebaut


 Als wenn eine sonne nicht schon ausreichen würde...
Mit schnee und eis in freier natur wird das wohl nicht funktionieren.  (winter haben will)


sky2k4 schrieb:


> technisch absolut ok...


Da kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen. Die meiste arbeit hat ja der rechner... 


> aber iwie "langweilig" , weil der eyecatcher fehlt...


 Fand den nackten fels mitten in der wiese recht interessant. Aber wie gesagt, hab mich nur hier her verlaufen... (naturfotografie ist nicht meins)


----------



## jaggerbagger (21. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Noch etwas aus der Kategorie Vogelflug


 
Gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem das letze Bild.

Morgen gehts in den Karlsruher Zoo um noch ein paar Fotos zu machen vorm Winter.
Und die letze Gelegenheit auf Sonnenschein nutzen. Mal schauen was dabei so alles entsteht.
Interessantes werde ich dann wohl morgen Abend präsentieren können.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ort: Köln
Kamera: Canon EOS 600D


----------



## Hideout (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke jaggerbagger, wie wars denn im Zoo? Gibts da schon Fotos? 
Hier Teil 2 vom Vogelflug, diesmal im Schwarm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaggerbagger (23. Oktober 2013)

Hierout, hier ein kleiner Post von mir.
Gestern 26 Grad und Sonne 

Fast alle Tiere haben geschlafen. Teilweise nicht alle zu sehen.
Und ich hätte gerne alle mitgenommen und befreit. ^^

Bin nicht ganz zufrieden, die D3100 rauscht doch sehr. Die D7100 sollte das bald beheben. Dann gehts in einen größeren Zoo.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Oktober 2013)

Fokussieren musst du auch noch üben


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (23. Oktober 2013)

Herbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2013)

Ganz hübsch, aber der Bildausschnitt passt nach meiner Meinung in beiden Fotos irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Hideout (23. Oktober 2013)

Je mehr Baum drauf ist, desto undeutlicher werden die Blätter. Von daher..


----------



## der Ronny (23. Oktober 2013)

Gestern Abend noch mal ne Runde gedreht....Rote Stunde ausnutzen


----------



## djnoob (23. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Herbst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eine Bild Szene die uww verlangt. Tokina 12-24 wäre ein Beispiel.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Je mehr Baum drauf ist, desto undeutlicher werden die Blätter. Von daher..


 Dann mache doch das nächste mal ein panorama draus. Das kann man schließlich auch in die höhe bauen, nicht nur in die breite. 
Der vorteil besteht mMn. darin, das das fertige bild mehr mpix hat und dir so die details nicht verloren gehen. Wenn du das ganze dann für das forum verkleinerst solltest du in den details auch etwas mehr schärfe/ ausgeprägtere kanten bei den kleinst-details bekommen.


djnoob schrieb:


> Eine Bild Szene die uww verlangt. Tokina 12-24 wäre ein Beispiel.


Das würde bei den blättern aber nicht weiter helfen. Alternativ könnte man ja auch immer noch ein paar schritte zurück gehen. (da wird doch wohl kein abgrund in der nähe sein)


----------



## DP455 (23. Oktober 2013)

Na ja, bei der ersten Aufnahme wurde laut EXIFs mit 'ner 1/45s belichtet. Mal unabhängig davon, ob der Stabi der Kamera die eigenen Bewegungen ausgleichen kann, bedarf es ja nur eines Windhauchs im Geäst und man hat Unschärfen im Laub. Schade, dass die benutzten Blendenwerte aus den EXIFs nicht ersichtlich sind. Wenn man bei so 'ner Aufnahme nur einige Meter vom Baum entfernt ist, sollte aber schon klar sein, dass man ordentlich abblenden muss (f/8 oder f/11). Lieber ein paar Meter weiter weg vom Baum. Das wirkt sich auch positiv auf die Schärfentiefe aus, da selbige mit zunehmendem Abstand zum Objekt wächst...


----------



## Hideout (23. Oktober 2013)

Achje, ich wollte doch nur etwas Laub fotografieren 


DP455 schrieb:


> Schade, dass die benutzten Blendenwerte aus den EXIFs nicht ersichtlich sind. Wenn man bei so 'ner Aufnahme nur einige Meter vom Baum entfernt ist, sollte aber schon klar sein, dass man ordentlich abblenden muss (f/8 oder f/11).


Was daran liegt das es ein manuelles Objektiv ist, welches die Blendenwerte nicht an die Kamera überträgt.
Ab Blende 8 fängt es bei der Linse langsam mit Beugungunschärfe an, also da vorsichtig sein. Das alte Glas ist aber schon leicht abgeblendet sehr scharf


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Achje, ich wollte doch nur etwas Laub fotografieren


 Tschuldigung, wenn ich das gewusst hätte ... Wollte nicht nörgeln.


----------



## Hideout (23. Oktober 2013)

Nächstes mal gibts ganze Bäume, versprochen 

Bis dahin, vielleicht noch etwas spät blühendes?


----------



## DP455 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Achje, ich wollte doch nur etwas Laub fotografieren
> 
> Was daran liegt das es ein manuelles Objektiv ist, welches die Blendenwerte nicht an die Kamera überträgt.
> (I) Ab Blende 8 fängt es bei der Linse langsam mit Beugungunschärfe an, (II) also da vorsichtig sein. Das alte Glas ist aber schon leicht abgeblendet sehr scharf


(I) Typisch für Festbrennweiten...

(II) Nutzt ja nichts. Wenn du den Baum als ganzes scharf ablichten möchtest, dann brauchst du mit kleinen Blendenwerten entsprechend viel Abstand oder musst bei geringem Abstand entsprechend großzügig abblenden. Da kann deine Linse noch so gut sein. Die Gesetze der Physik lassen sich damit auch nicht außer Kraft setzen...


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2013)

Appropos ganze Bäume (und Wasser-Spiegelungen) und ... aus meiner "Klamottenkiste".


----------



## DP455 (23. Oktober 2013)

2 & 4...


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

Aus dem Garten (Sommer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (24. Oktober 2013)

Sigma 70-200mm f2,8 @ 200mm

Sepia oder farbig?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (24. Oktober 2013)

Das farbige gefällt mir hier besser, obwohl ich ein Fan von SW und Sepia bin. Aber richtig toll!


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich freue mich schon wenn ich irgendwann mal eine DSLR habe  
Und ich finde beide Bilder haben ihren Reiz, auf Anhieb finde ich aber das unbearbeitete besser. 
Kann leider gerade kein Bild Posten, Tapatalk verbietet es mir gerade :/


----------



## der Ronny (24. Oktober 2013)

Farbig ist (hier!!) besser. Aber evtl. liegt es an meinem Monitor (im Ernst), aber das Bild ist irgendwie blass....täuscht das?


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

Totovo, hast du Zuvällig mal die raw datei und was dagegen, wenn man da mal bissel rumspielen könnte per fotoshop?
hochladen kannst es hier


----------



## DP455 (24. Oktober 2013)

Also auf mich wirkt das ziemlich natürlich. Man sieht doch auch, dass im Hintergrund Nebel aus dem Tal aufsteigt. Dass die Farben da nicht so kräftig wie im Vordergrund wirken können, sollte eigentlich klar sein. Warum soll ich da was verfälschen / die Stimmung zerstören? Was ich mich eher frage, ist, warum bei der Aufnahme nicht weiter abgeblendet wurde. So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, profitierte das 70-200 2.8er Sigma davon am langen Ende bei der Bildschärfe (gerade zu den Rändern hin), sowohl an Nikon-, als auch an den Canon-DSLRs. Mich würde es jetzt wundern, wenn das bei Pentax anders wäre. Ich weiß nicht, für mich ist so 'ne Landschaftsaufnahme immer ein typischer Fall für Blende 8 (1/500s @ ISO100)...


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

Mal was neues, war schon lange net mehr die natur fotografieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Oktober 2013)

was ganz altes per handy:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss langsam mal wieder anfangen


----------



## der Ronny (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein Meisfeld


----------



## target2804 (24. Oktober 2013)

der Ronny schrieb:


> Ein Meisfeld


 Wäre cool, wenn du das Maisfeld etwas verkleinern könntest. so auf 1200pixel in der breite... ist das so schwer?


----------



## der Ronny (24. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt mal im Ernst...woher soll ich den wissen, wie das bei dir angezeigt wird? Bei mir sehe ich es ganz normal.... und dein Text hat so schön angefangen mit "wäre cool". Das Ende gefällt mir aber so gar nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2013)

Für viele hier ist es normal, wenn sie Bilder hochladen, dass sie diese auf ~1200px Breite / Höhe beschränken und sie etwas komprimieren (~500kb/Bild)

Das ist einfach ein freundliches entgegenkommen.
Die Bilder laden einfach schneller (manche hier krebsen noch mit Dorf-DSL rum wenn sie Glück haben).

Wurde aber schon in allen drei Bilderthreads darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

Teil 2. von heutigem 20 min spaziergang im Park




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

Teil 3 von heutigem 20 min spaziergang im Park




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

Teil 4. von heutigem 20 min spaziergang im Park




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (24. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Das farbige gefällt mir hier besser, obwohl ich ein Fan von SW und Sepia bin. Aber richtig toll!


 
Danke! Ja, das farbige finde ich mittlerweile auch besser^^




der Ronny schrieb:


> Farbig ist (hier!!) besser. Aber evtl. liegt es an meinem Monitor (im Ernst), aber das Bild ist irgendwie blass....täuscht das?



Naja, das sind ~ 200mm auf ~25km Entfernung bei nicht ganz klarer Sicht, ich denke, da darf das Bild ein wenig blass sein 



djnoob schrieb:


> Totovo, hast du Zuvällig mal die raw datei und was dagegen, wenn man da mal bissel rumspielen könnte per fotoshop?
> hochladen kannst es hier



hast ne PN 



DP455 schrieb:


> Also auf mich wirkt das ziemlich natürlich. Man sieht doch auch, dass im Hintergrund Nebel aus dem Tal aufsteigt. Dass die Farben da nicht so kräftig wie im Vordergrund wirken können, sollte eigentlich klar sein. Warum soll ich da was verfälschen / die Stimmung zerstören? Was ich mich eher frage, ist, warum bei der Aufnahme nicht weiter abgeblendet wurde. So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, profitierte das 70-200 2.8er Sigma davon am langen Ende bei der Bildschärfe (gerade zu den Rändern hin), sowohl an Nikon-, als auch an den Canon-DSLRs. Mich würde es jetzt wundern, wenn das bei Pentax anders wäre. Ich weiß nicht, für mich ist so 'ne Landschaftsaufnahme immer ein typischer Fall für Blende 8 (1/500s @ ISO100)...



Du wirst lachen, das Bild ist ganz schön nach bearbeitet, per Fotoshop... Sonst sähe das nicht so gut aus, bei 200mm und diesigem Wetter und der Entfernung, noch dazu ohne Filter 
Das Bild ist eher beim Objektiv testen entstanden, da habe ich heute auch mit der Blende gespielt!
Ich habe auch mit f14 ein Bild gemacht, dass zeigt aber einen ganz schönen Abfall bei der Schärfe und den Details 


Aber danke für die breite Rückmeldung!


noch mal zwei "Testbilder"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

Totovo, ich habe es mal überarbeitet, aber nicht wirklich viel mühe gegeben. Also von Perfektion ist hier nicht die rede. Nur etwas aufgehält, Kontrast, schärfe und Belichtungskorrekturen mehrerer Punkte bearbeitet. Das Roh Material ist gut, man kann vieles draus machen , aber die interne Rauschkorrektur deiner Kamera ist etwas zu heftig eingestellt, so das die bilder bei 100% Zoom etwas zu sehr matschig aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Oktober 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> noch mal zwei "Testbilder"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da finde ich das farbige auch etwas besser, dem könnte man eventuell noch einen Colorboost verpassen und das sähe in meinen Augen nochmal besser aus. 
Wobei ich auch gerade an meinem S3 sitze, also das Display ist nicht sehr realistisch 
Aber schön fotografiert


----------



## DP455 (24. Oktober 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> noch mal zwei "Testbilder"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nettes Spiel mit Licht, Schatten, schöne Farben (unterschiedliche Laubverfärbung), interessante Landschaft in Kombination mit "technischen" Details (Windkraftanlagen & Hochspannungsmasten) . Auf f/6.3 abgeblendet scheint mir die Randschärfe hier auch höher zu sein. Versuch mal f/8. Ich denke, dass da der Peak ist. f/11 dürfte ähnlich ausfallen und danach sackt die Kurve dann halt ab (Beugungsunschärfe)...



djnoob schrieb:


> Totovo, ich habe es mal überarbeitet, aber nicht wirklich viel mühe gegeben...


 Natürlich sieht das aber nicht mehr aus...


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht das aber nicht mehr aus...


 Das sagst du weil ich hingeschrieben habe, das ich es bearbeitet habe . Das es unnatürlich aussieht sieht man wie gesagt daran, das alles als Rohmaterial zu viel entrauscht wurde.


----------



## totovo (24. Oktober 2013)

Also, bei Iso 100 entrauscht da meine Kamera gar nichts 
Wie gesagt, das liegt einfach an der Atmosphärischen Situation, auf die Entfernung


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal die originalgröße. Kann auch die Atmosphärischen Situationsein, kann auch sein, das ich oberhalb des Bildes etwas zu viel bearbeitet habe. Habe im mom kein Nerv dazu, zuviel bilder für heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (24. Oktober 2013)

Schon mal 'nen pistaziengrünes Feld gesehen? Ich (noch) nicht . Die Farbdarstellung ist irgendwie total daneben - natürlich ist das nicht. Schau dir auch mal die Farben von den Dachziegeln an. Ne, da gefällt mir das "Original"  vom totovo deutlich besser...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Schon mal 'nen pistaziengrünes Feld gesehen? Ich (noch) nicht . Die Farbdarstellung ist irgendwie total daneben - natürlich ist das nicht. Schau dir auch mal die Farben von den Dachziegeln an. Ne, da gefällt mir das "Original"  vom totovo deutlich besser...


 
Es muss nicht immer "natürlich" sein. Ich finde die Version von DJnoob wesentlich schöner, das ist einfach Kunst!


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Schon mal 'nen pistaziengrünes Feld gesehen? Ich (noch) nicht . Die Farbdarstellung ist irgendwie total daneben - natürlich ist das nicht. Schau dir auch mal die Farben von den Dachziegeln an. Ne, da gefällt mir das "Original"  vom totovo deutlich besser...


 Sorry wenn ich dein geschmack nicht kenne oder treffe, aber Fotografie Bezeichnet man mit Kunst. Ein Raw Bild das unterbelichtet ist, muss bearbeitet werden. Das Grüne wurde nur aufgehält. Es wurden keine Farben geändert. Muss ich dazu jetzt noch was sagen? ich könnte eher nur fragen, was du für ein monitor hast? So wie es aussieht, hast du ein TN Panel, das die Dächer bei dir übersättigt zeigen, oder ein IPS Monitor, das nicht Kalibriert wurde . Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber das von mir bearbeitete Bild unten rum ausser die Wolken wurde nur aufgehält mehr nicht. Deswegen sagte ich auch das ich da nicht viel gemacht habe. lediglich die Wolken wurden etwas heftiger bearbeitet und diese verliehen da hälfte des bildes ist, etwas zu sehr photoshop bearbeitetes Style, aber bei dem letzten hochgeladenen groß datei, kannst du das bild genauer betrachten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (24. Oktober 2013)

bitte nicht wegen meinem Bild streiten 

Ich finde die Version von djnoob auch schön! Ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Oktober 2013)

@ djnoob: nicht schlecht (sogar wirklich gut), aber das ist mir dann schon ein bisschen zu sehr 

dürfte ich auch schnell die raw haben?


----------



## DP455 (24. Oktober 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich dein geschmack nicht kenne oder treffe, aber Fotografie Bezeichnet man mit Kunst. Ein Raw Bild das unterbelichtet ist, muss bearbeitet werden. (I) Das Grüne wurde nur aufgehält. *Es wurden keine Farben geändert*. Muss ich dazu jetzt noch was sagen? (II) ich könnte eher nur fragen, was du für ein monitor hast?...


(I) "W(eiß)A(bgleich): Benutzerdefiniert" (6369 K) statt "Wie Aufnahme" & "Tönung: +10"...
(II) LG IPS235V


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Oktober 2013)

so ich hab mich mal versucht, 
puh echt ein schwieriges bild 


das 2. ist 16:9, und wie ich finde ein bisschen ruhiger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (24. Oktober 2013)

Das finde ich etwas zu dunkel, und beim zweiten hätte ich den Ausschnitt weiter unten gemacht. Also weniger Himmel, jetzt sieht es etwas zu mittig aus. Sonst aber gute Idee


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> @ djnoob: nicht schlecht (sogar wirklich gut), aber das ist mir dann schon ein bisschen zu sehr
> 
> dürfte ich auch schnell die raw haben?


 Musst toto fragen, ich habe mein exemplar schon gelöscht


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (27. Oktober 2013)

Tierpark Berlin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was das für Früchte sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (27. Oktober 2013)

Sehen aus wie Erdbeere auf dem Baum .


----------



## DP455 (27. Oktober 2013)

Asiatischer Blüten-Hartriegel


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke!  
Die sind ja sogar essbar. Da muss ich mal naschen gehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (28. Oktober 2013)

nochmal Berliner Tierpark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi. Lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen, aber ich hatte wenig Zeit zum Knipsen. Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder dazu komme. 

Vorhin bei mir auf dem Balkon gab es eine Begegnung der besonderen Art. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das für ein Insekt ist?

Edit meint: @djnoob. Das sind schöne Tieraufnahmen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe den gleichen neulich im Zimmer gehabt, leider nicht so gut getroffen wie du


----------



## djnoob (28. Oktober 2013)

Haspu schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das für ein Insekt ist?
> 
> Edit meint: @djnoob. Das sind schöne Tieraufnahmen


 Nein und danke, hier paar weitere Aufnahmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2013)

Haspu schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das für ein Insekt ist?


 Wir irgendeine Wanzen-Art sein: Wanzen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2013)

Schattenkino, na was ist da hinter dem "Vorhang" ?


----------



## djnoob (31. Oktober 2013)

Echt traurig wie die schönen Leoparden und die anderen Wildtiere in so einem kleinen Käfig gehalten werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. November 2013)

Glückliche Tiere sehen anders aus. -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (1. November 2013)

Herbstsonne durch Schilf fotografiert. 
Auto Revuenon 50 mm 1.9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (1. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (1. November 2013)

@ hideout das ist bombe geworden  das einzige was mich stört ist, dass rechts das dunkle schilf im vorgergrund zu sehr ablenkt, aber ansosten echt spitze 


neuentdeckt vom juli:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (1. November 2013)

Ma was vom letzten Jahr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2013)

Schnappschuss von der heutigen Fahrradtour:


----------



## FlyKilla (1. November 2013)

@djnoob:
Ist Nr.3 ´ne Schnecke auf einer Scheibe, oder wie?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (1. November 2013)

Da war keine Scheibe dazwischen falls du das Bild mit dem kroko Bild meinst und eine Schnecke sehe ich da auch nicht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (4. November 2013)

Mal was von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (4. November 2013)

Interessant, hat so was surreales irgendwie. 

Leider wandert ja nun die Sonne nicht mehr ganz so weit rum, schöne Sonnenuntergänge gibts trotzdem noch zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charly313 (4. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. November 2013)

,.,.,


----------



## NotAnExit (13. November 2013)

Melde mich auch wieder mal! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. November 2013)

Cool, im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Waren die noch lebendig ?


----------



## Hideout (16. November 2013)

Wetter aktuell: Suppe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2013)

Oo, da hat die Lausitz 1986 wohl doch etwas von Tschernobyl abbekommen. Wenn ich die Kamera bei meinem Samstags-Sport mitgehabt hätte, könnte ich euch jetzt auch noch Fotos von tortenplattengroßen Riesen-Schirmpilzen präsentieren.


----------



## Dr.Speed (24. November 2013)

Ich habe auch mal wieder was fotografiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. November 2013)

ISO 1000, trotzdem sehr grenzwertige Verschlußzeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2013)

So war die ersten zwei male mit meiner DSLR (Nikon D5100 +18-55) unterwegs.(Nachts Hamburg-Speicherstadt + Tag lokaler See)Bin nicht ganz so zufrieden, aber ich bin ja noch am Anfang. Hier ein paar Bilder die mMn einigermaßen was taugen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
hab jetzt die BIlder verkleinert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (24. November 2013)

Vielen Dank, mein Internet explorer lädt sich wieder tot, weil du es nicht schaffst, deine bilder auf 1200pixel zu verkleinern...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. November 2013)

Sorry, hab sie verkleinert


----------



## target2804 (25. November 2013)

Ich bedanke mich. Dank meiner Dorfleitung schaff ich das sonst nicht zu laden


----------



## Wiggo (29. November 2013)

Hoffe, das geht als Naturfotos durch. Unser neues "Balkontier" Scrat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (30. November 2013)

Auf dem Feldberg ist es schon Weiß


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. November 2013)

Wenn ich solche Bilder hier sehe, denke ich mir nur: "Ich will endlich meine 600D haben "
@Dome das Bild sieht echt verdammt geil aus, hat Wallpaper-Potential


----------



## dome001 (30. November 2013)

@1000Foxi  Danke wäre es nicht so kalt gewesen hätte mich mich noch ein wenig mehr mit dem Motiv beschäftigt.

Hier noch eins von Heute


----------



## Hideout (30. November 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Bilder hier sehe, denke ich mir nur: "Ich will endlich meine 600D haben "
> @Dome das Bild sieht echt verdammt geil aus, hat Wallpaper-Potential



Ich möchte mal drauf hinweisen: Der Fotograf macht das Bild, nicht die Kamera. 
Aber Stimme zu, die Bilder finde ich auch toll!


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. November 2013)

Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber ich denke mit einer DSLR habe ich dann schon mehr Möglichkeiten als mit dem Handy


----------



## Bagui (30. November 2013)

Letztes Wochenende lag auch schon gut Schnee da oben.
Schöner Bilder


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Dezember 2013)

.....


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe zwar nur ein Handy, aber ich finde die Fotos im Freien schauen ganz in Ordnung aus. Bei Fotos in Räumen werden die Fotos immer unscharf und/oder grieselig.

Foto 1: 
Tegernsee von oben

Foto 2:
Irgendein Käfer

Foto 3:
Ein Teich im Garten


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

in diesem neuen Film by PCGH-Mitarbeiter stecken auch viele Natur-Fotos 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA-GDNN0k6U

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## SanjiWhite (10. Dezember 2013)

Und mal wieder fünf von mir  Kritik wäre klasse! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Dezember 2013)

Okay, dann lege ich mal los 
Ich bin selber kein Profi, aber ich versuche es mal so gut ich kann  

1. Der Hintergrund gefällt mir sehr gut, besser wäre es aber wenn der Himmel komplett wäre, also ohne noch die Blätter da links im Hintergrund. 
Und rechts ist es etwas dunkel, aber da kannst du ja nix dran ändern. 

2. Schöne, düstere Atmosphäre  Ich hätte noch weniger vom Baum reingezogen aber das fällt dann wohl unter künstlerische Freiheit  

3. Sehr schick, wieder gekonnt die ungemütliche Atmosphäre rübergebracht 

4. Nah, nicht so meins, kann nicht genau sagen wieso, ich denke es liegt an dem Wasser da. Da kann man aber mit ein bisschen Color Correction was rausholen  

5. Schön. Punkt.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (10. Dezember 2013)

Überreste eines Baumes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2013)

@Sanji:
Bild 1 + 5 

Die mittleren find ich nicht so dolle. Flaue Farben, trist, grau und irgendwie nichtssagend.


----------



## SanjiWhite (11. Dezember 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Sanji:
> Bild 1 + 5
> 
> Die mittleren find ich nicht so dolle. Flaue Farben, trist, grau und irgendwie nichtssagend.


Das mit den Farben war so gewollt um die Atmosphäre rüberzubringen. Besonders beim dritten: war bitterkalt und extrem neblig. Bei den anderen halt nach nem Sturm und düster  Normalerweise finde ich knallige Farben super, hat aber hier iwie nicht gepasst. Ich kann ja noch mal in Lightroom ein Vergleich erstellen.
Kritik ist immer gern gesehen, ein großes Danke an euch beide!


----------



## target2804 (11. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (11. Dezember 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Luemmel


----------



## Luemmel (11. Dezember 2013)

Und nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (13. Dezember 2013)

So, nach langer, langer Zeit mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir!

Ich wollte eigentlich viel eher auf dem Berg sein, um den Sonnenuntergang richtig aufnehmen zu können, aber ich habs nicht eher geschafft! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus, nur das Stempelwerkzeug wäre hier nötig gewesen .


----------



## totovo (13. Dezember 2013)

was genau meinst du?


----------



## target2804 (13. Dezember 2013)

evt die bäume rechts und links außen


----------



## DP455 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ne, damit meinte er die Schmutzpartikel auf dem Sensor. Auf dem ersten Foto sind in den Himmelbereichen am rechten Rand 2 Flecken zu erkennen...


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2013)

Ach die  
die sind auf der Linse, wassertropfen, eingetrocknete, ich vergesse immer zu putzen


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Foto totovo


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Dezember 2013)

Moin ,

ich meld emich auch mal wieder, nach etwas längerer Pause 

Fotos von Lanzarote 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2013)

ist das ein Wasserzeichen, was da so verschwommen ist... finde das stört irgendwie


----------



## Jarafi (14. Dezember 2013)

Ist es, is nur in der Durchlässigkeit beschränkt nicht verschwommen.
Sollte eigentlich auch stärker sein, muss ich mal überprüfen.

Auch wenn es dich stört, die Motive erkennt man trotzdem gut 

Hier noch eine kleine Tauspiegelung.
Eigentlich steht die Spiegelung auf dem Kopf! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (14. Dezember 2013)

Sieht Klasse aus .


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Sieht Klasse aus .


 
Dito - schließe ich mich an!

40mm Macro?


----------



## Jarafi (14. Dezember 2013)

Danke 
Jop, war das Nikkor 40mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## target2804 (16. Dezember 2013)

nettes naturschauspiel vorhin direkt vor meinem fenster 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (17. Dezember 2013)

Klasse Aufnahme .
Hab auch eine Aufnahme von einem der letzten Sonnenuntergänge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal wieder ein bisschen was aktuelles von mir.


Komplett unbearbeitet mit D3100 und Sigma 105mm Marko geschossen.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Dezember 2013)

Zwei coole Katzen .
Die Aufnahmen gefallen mir.

Hier noch etwas vom letzten Winterspaziergang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Dezember 2013)

hab auch was mit nebel, nur ein bisschen düsterer 
am montag wars echt extrem bei uns, da hatte man wenns gut geht ca. 15m sichtweite - auf den fotos ist (weshalb auch immer) die sicht um ca. die hälfte besser 
und da ich erst um 4 heimkam, wars schon ziemlich dunkel - leider hab ich kein stativ (steht schon auf der einkaufsliste ), dehalb auch highiso und belichtungszeiten bis zu einer halben sekunde


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2013)

Interessante Motive.


----------



## dorow (20. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein Urlaubs Foto aus Warnemünde vor zwei Wochen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2013)

*blaa*


----------



## Charly313 (21. Dezember 2013)

@nfsgame: wirklich schönes Bild

Heute extra mal früh aufgestanden:

Fujifilm X-S1


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es auch nochmal in einer anderen Version - ist mein Desktophintergrund zur Zeit.


----------



## Luemmel (22. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Güße

Luemmel


----------



## totovo (26. Dezember 2013)

Das Wetter war die letzten Tage echt beschissen deswegen ist auch nicht wirklich was vernünftiges bei rum gekommen...

Dennoch:

Määääääh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknesss (26. Dezember 2013)

@ nfsgame and Luemmel: Echt gelungene Bilder
Welche Kamera und welches Objektiv habt ihr verwendet?

Alibibild: (mit einer normalen 0815 Digicam vor ein paar Jahren geschossen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (27. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (27. Dezember 2013)

Darknesss schrieb:


> @ nfsgame and Luemmel: Echt gelungene Bilder
> Welche Kamera und welches Objektiv habt ihr verwendet?
> 
> Alibibild: (mit einer normalen 0815 Digicam vor ein paar Jahren geschossen)
> ...




 Bild 1:
 Eos 700d/Sigma 10-20f3.5 bei 10mm und f5.6
 Bild 2:
 1000d/18-55 Kit 
 Bild 3:
 Eos 700d/Canon EF-S 10-22 bei 10mm f3.4
 Bild 4:
 Eos 1000d/55-250 IS Version I

 Grüße


----------



## Luemmel (27. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Dezember 2013)

Etwas Abendtau am Morgen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonyx86 (28. Dezember 2013)

Das ist wirklich Wahnsinn, was manche hier mit ihrer Kamera anstellen. Hier kann man sich einige Inspirationen holen. Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk soll sich ja richtig entfalten... aber noch viiiel lernen


----------



## Gast20190124 (28. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EOS 650D, Sigma 10-20 4-5.6, Cokin P ND 0.9 Verlauf und ND 0.9 Grau


----------



## Niza (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe eine neue Kamera und sie im Urlaub direkt ausprobiert und damit experimentiert.

Die Fotos wurden mit einer Sony Cybershot DSC WX 200 gemacht.

Urlaubsort war Türkei und die Tiere wurden in freier Wildbahn aufgenommen 

Ich habe die Fotos fürs Forum verkleinert.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## clown44 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von mir.
Aufgenommen mit einer Fuji Finepix JZ300.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Dezember 2013)

Ein Sonnenuntergang aus dem September 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merty (28. Dezember 2013)

Wollte auch mal ein paar Blütenaufnahmen beisteuern. Aufnahmen entstanden in Meran (Südtirol) im Mai 2010 
Aufnahmen machte ich mit meiner damals ganz neuen Canon EOS 500D und einem 300mm Canon Zoom-Objektiv.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2013)

Wie angedroht, hier ein "paar" Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2013)

Wegen der 15 Bilder pro Thread Beschränkung, geht es hier weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2013)

Darknesss schrieb:


> @ nfsgame and Luemmel: Echt gelungene Bilder
> Welche Kamera und welches Objektiv habt ihr verwendet?


 
40D und Sigma 18-35/1.8


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2013)

Runde 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2013)

Der letzte Part, sind doch ein Paar mehr geworden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (29. Dezember 2013)

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## totovo (29. Dezember 2013)

das ist geblitzt, nehme ich an?
man sieht halt die sehr harten Blitzschatten


----------



## call_911 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja, des war aber Absicht weil ich den Hintergrund ausblenden wollte...


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Dezember 2013)

Bekomme ich bitte ne Meinung von den Profis -bin zeimlich neu auf dem Gebiet und bin erstmal in der Probier-Phase 

Pentax K-5 II 
ISO-100
F/9
1/80 Sek
Ohne Stativ gemacht
als RAW (PEF) erstellt

Was könnte ich besser machen?


----------



## call_911 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein Profi, aber ich hätte einen kleineren Ausschnitt gewählt und mehr auf das Häuschen auf der Erhebung gehalten. Evtl Hochformat und so in etwa die Erhebung einfassend. Ansonten find ichs schön


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Bekomme ich bitte ne Meinung von den Profis -bin zeimlich neu auf dem Gebiet und bin erstmal in der Probier-Phase
> 
> Pentax K-5 II
> ISO-100
> ...


 
Enger beschneiden (aufs Häuschen), vielleicht die Perspektive ändern (Horizontebene nicht so mittig), Tiefen im RAW aufhellen (die Bäume saufen ja ganz schön ab). Und nächstes Mal vielleicht nicht ganz so krass komprimieren. Die Treppchen im Himmel machen einen ja kirre  .


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Dezember 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> [...]
> Was könnte ich besser machen?



eigentlich sollte man immer ein hauptmotiv im bild haben - was wolltest du in deinem bild darstellen? den wald? das feld? die häuser im wald? hoffe du weißt was ich meine 

so hätte ich es gemacht:
ich hätte mich ein bisschen weiter rechts positioniert, und die bildmitte genau in der mitte der 2 traktorfurchen im feld gelegt -> symmetrie
dann gibt es 2 möglichkeiten: entweder du positionierst das feld in die unteren 2 horizontalen dritteln des bildes (drittelregel) oder 
nimmst das feld komplett in deinem bild auf. danach würde ich es noch auf ein sehr längliches format beschneiden zB 2:1, oder sogar noch extremer, wie zB 3:1 (leider ist das feld nicht gerade groß)

vielleicht hilft dir auch das weiter : So you Want to Shoot Landscapes? [Top 12 dPS Landscape articles from 2013] - Digital Photography School


----------



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2013)

Schau mal etwas auf den goldenen Schnitt, so fällt das Motiv besser ins Auge.
Du hättest auch die Traktorspuren als Linienführung im Bild verwenden können, wenn sie vom Rand aus ins Bild "fahren".

Grüße


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Dezember 2013)

Super, danke für die tips
werde beim nächten objekt mal versuchen, bewusst eure schritte nachzzuvollziehen! 

aber mir ging es bei der frage vor allem auch um meine eingestellten werte. ob ne höhere blende nicht evtl besser wäre? und 1/8 sekunde kann man oft auch noch ganz gut aus der hand hinbekommen. 
ISO wert ist denk ich aber gut gewählt, oder?!
nfsgame: was genau meinst du mit RAW aufhellen? 
stimme dir allerdings vollkommen zu, dass der wald abgesoffen ist. nur mir fehlt wirklich das wissen, um es besser zu machen  wollte auch bewusst nicht soviel mit der farb-optionen und belichtungswerten rumspielen...

edit: gerade meine skepsis der farben gegenüber zeigt sich evtl auf einem anderen pic noch recht gut. dies ist mein erstes panorama bild -erstellt in PS aus 9 einzelbildern. musste jetzt nur leider die qualität deutlich runterschrauben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Dezember 2013)

Du hast eine Blende f/9, 1/80sec. belichtet  und ISO 100 genommen. Für Landschaftsfotografie ist das sehr gut geeignet. Evtl. hättest du auch ISO 200 und 1/160 sec. nehmen können. Man verwackelt weniger leicht damit.
Für die Grundlagen sehr empfehlenswert: Der Fotokurs im Internet / Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen


----------



## totovo (30. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst bei der Pentax die Iso kurve vorgeben, d.h. du gibst der Kamera vor, wie schnell sie die Iso-Werte anheben soll. Die Empfindlichkeit sollte immer so gering wie möglich gehalten werden (Ja, es gibt Ausnahmen). Wenn gleich es bei der K-5 keine Rolle spielt, die rauscht wirklich erst merklich ab Iso 1600.

Desweiteren kannst du auch eine Blende, Die Belichtungszeit oder die Iso-Werte vorgeben, die Kamera regalt dann die jeweils anderen beide Dinge. spielt mal mit den Rädchen, dort kannst du im P-Modus live, ohne das Programm zu wechseln die Werte anpassen, die Cam wechselt dann automatisch in den jeweiligen Modus.


Vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion im Amateur-Thread weiterführen 

Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (30. Dezember 2013)

Totovo, geiles Bild. Die Donau von Der Walhalla aus oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal doof fragen: Ist das hier ein reiner Pflanzen, Bäume, Blumen, ... Thread, oder doch wie im Mainartikel erwähnt für allerlei Tieren?


----------



## totovo (30. Dezember 2013)

call_911 schrieb:


> Totovo, geiles Bild. Die Donau von Der Walhalla aus oder?


 

Danke, Danke, ja richtig erkannt


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Dezember 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal doof fragen: Ist das hier ein reiner Pflanzen, Bäume, Blumen, ... Thread, oder doch wie im Mainartikel erwähnt für allerlei Tieren?


 
Seit wann gehören Tiere nicht zur Natur?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

Na ja, hab mich ein bissl gewundert dass die meisten nur Bilder von Wiesen, Blumen, ... Posten. Und gerade mal im Artikel was von Tierfotos steht, nicht aber hier auf dem Einleitungspost.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Dezember 2013)

Pflanzen sind eben still, und so auch einfacher zu fotografieren. Dazu muss man so ein Tier in einer schönen Situation erstmal finden  
Also ich denke man freut sich hier über Tierbilder


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, Tiere sind unberechenbar. Ich wundere mich wieso ich gerade da eine Eselsgeduld an den Tag bringe. Selbst bei Tieren die ich jahrelang kenne kann man nicht immer vorausschauen was ihr nächster Schritt ist. Und ab und dann, landet so ne feuchte, nasse Nase auf der Linse --> Putzen. In anderen Bereichen würde mich das auf die Palme bringen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druv (30. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (31. Dezember 2013)

Ist die Sonnenblume dahin prepariert oder ist Sie aus der Mauer oder was das ist gewachsen?


----------



## djnoob (31. Dezember 2013)

sieht wie reingesteckt aus .


----------



## Druv (1. Januar 2014)

die blume ist echt aus der mauer gewachsen in knapp 2m höhe...
sah für mich einfach viel zu kurrios aus. da konnte ich nicht dran vorbeigehen


----------



## Jarafi (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues Jahr! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (3. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal das es dabei um den gesammt ansicht in verbindung mit der herunterfallenden Sonnenschein auf Feld ging. Finde das Motiv eigentlich nicht schlecht, nur fehlt da die Fotobearbeitung in Verbindung mit dem dunklen Wald. Da steckt ne menge Potenzial dahinter .


----------



## Jarafi (3. Januar 2014)

Danke , aber ich persönlich bin kein so großer Fan von solcher Bearbeitung die sehr ins Bild eingreift, abe rist wohl eine Ansichtsfrage 

Geht das Foto in die Richtung wie du meinst? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüße


----------



## taks (6. Januar 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal doof fragen: Ist das hier ein reiner Pflanzen, Bäume, Blumen, ... Thread, oder doch wie im Mainartikel erwähnt für allerlei Tieren?


 
Könnte zwar sein, dass ich das Bild schonmal reingestellt habe, aber hier ein bisschen tierische Unterstützung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (6. Januar 2014)

Schöne Schärfe und der Blick ist Klasse 

Hier noch mehr tierische Unterstützung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2014)

Was aus dem Herbst des letzten Jahres 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (8. Januar 2014)

Ebenfalls noch aus dem letzten Jahr (August) vom Fuß der Zugspitze 
Leider hat es geregnet ohne Ende und ich musste meine Kamera schon fast ins Zimmer stellen, weswegen die meisten Blitze leider zur Seite hin Abgeschnitten sind 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Ronny (12. Januar 2014)

Gestern ne kleine Fahrradrunde gedreht und mit der DP3 Merrill einen hübschen Schwan geschossen


----------



## totovo (12. Januar 2014)

hat er geschmeckt, der Schwan?


----------



## der Ronny (12. Januar 2014)

Bis auf die letzte Feder


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Januar 2014)

Hab eben den Sonnenuntergang abgelichtet, die Bilder sind vollkommen unbearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bitte um Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik. 
Bin nämlich noch blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Fotografie.


----------



## -DarkY- (12. Januar 2014)

War heute auch mal unterwegs  kam dann an diesen Unfallort...
Bin auch noch Anfänger im Fotografiebereich aber denke das sich das sehen lassen kann, trotzdem wenn wer was hat immer her damit


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Januar 2014)

Schick!  
Besonders das letzte gefällt mir.


----------



## Hideout (13. Januar 2014)

Da ist ein UFO abgestürzt! Das Windrad haben die nur schnell zur Tarnung dahingebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Januar 2014)

Sehr schönes Bild! 
Ich glaube das hat Wallpaper Potenzial. 
Auch wenn ich den Übergang zwischen Wiese und Himmel besser finden würde wenn die Linie gerade wäre.  
Magst auch was zu meinem Bildern meckern?


----------



## Hideout (13. Januar 2014)

Die Idee den Sonnenaufgang dort zu fotografieren finde ich nicht schlecht, etwas eher hätte es aber sicher viel besser ausgesehen, so ist die Sonne schon fast komplett verschwunden. Die Bilder sind sehr dunkel, ich weiß nicht wie der Vordergrund aussieht aber ein HDR wäre hier vielleicht nicht verkehrt gewesen und ich hätte etwas mehr Himmel und weniger Boden mit drauf genommen. Das wird schon noch!


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, diese Dunkelheit war sogar zum Teil extra, in Wirklichkeit war es viel heller, habe da tw. mit 1/640 und f9 fotografiert 
Ich glaube wenn es heller wäre, wäre die Stimmung weg, aber ich probiere es mal aus  
Beim nächsten Mal gehe ich definitiv früher raus,  dann kann man da bestimmt noch was rausholen. 
HDR kann ich noch nicht, ist zu fortgeschritten. 
Danke für die Kritik


----------



## SanjiWhite (13. Januar 2014)

HDR ist meistens unnütz und ich behaupte das jede moderne Digitalkamera einen so großen Dynamikumfang besitzt um dunkle/helle Stellen mit einem RAW-Converter perfekt zu belichten


----------



## Hideout (13. Januar 2014)

Äähmm.. Nö.
Selbst die modernste Digital Kamera kommt an den Dynamikumfang eines analogen Films nicht heran und dieser wiederum nicht mal an das menschliche Auge. Man kann im RAW Konverter zwar mit einem größeren Umfang arbeiten als JPEG und dunkle Stellen aufhellen (das verstärkt aber auch das Rauschen!), bzw. helle Stellen abdunkeln aber es gibt auch Lichtsituationen da kommt man um ein HDR nicht herum oder muss eben mit dem Kompromiss leben das einiges zu hell oder zu dunkel ist.
Wie man ein HDR dann entwickelt kann natürlich unterschiedlich, wenn man es nicht übertreibt mit der Farbe und dem Kontrast, sieht es vollkommen natürlich aus. HDR ist also alles andere als unnütz.


----------



## SanjiWhite (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich musste noch nie eine Kombination aus 3 Bildern benutzen um ein gut belichtetes Bild in allen Tönen zu bekommen 
Anders gesagt ich habe noch nie HDR vermisst...


----------



## totovo (13. Januar 2014)

naja, also den Dynamikumfang, möchte ich mal sehen. Bei einem Sonnen auf/untergang fotografierst du praktisch direkt gegen die Sonne, die Landschaft ist aber erst wenig beleuchtet durch den niedrigen Sonnenstand. Also hast du entweder einen total überstrahlten Himmel oder eine praktisch schwarze Landschaft. Da muss man sehr tief in die Photoshop-Trickkiste greifen, um das einiger maßen hinzu bekommen. Technisch ist dann ein HDR wohl sehr zu bevorzugen. 
Besser ist natürlich ein Grauverlaufsfilter, aber den werden hier nur die wenigsten haben!


----------



## SanjiWhite (13. Januar 2014)

Für solche Spezialaufnahmen - nenne ich sie mal - hab ich, wie du schon gesagt hast, Grauverlaufsfilter  Und wer will bei einem Sonnenaufgang/untergang die Landschaft perfekt belichtet haben? Also zumindest dort finde ich eine ein wenig unterbelichtete Landschaft sehr ansprechend 

Edit: Grundsätzlich ging es mir darum, dass immer viele bei leicht abgesoffenen Schatten immer gleich HDR! HDR! schreien... Wobei vieles mit einer besseren Belichtung und RAW-Convertern gelöst werden könnte


----------



## Hideout (13. Januar 2014)

Du hast noch nie HDR vermisst und HDR ist unnütz sind ja schon mal zwei unterschiedliche Aussagen.
Bei einem Sonnenaufgang möchte jemand die Landschaft perfekt belichtet haben, wenn es jemand möchte und vielleicht weil es gerade dazu passt.
Ich habe nicht von abgesoffenen Schatten gesprochen und schreie deswegen sicher nicht gleich nach HDR aber es ist es immer mal wieder Wert auszuprobieren.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich mags wenn bei einem Sonnenuntergang/Aufgang die Landschaft komplett im Schatten liegt, also schwarz ist.


----------



## christian.pitt (13. Januar 2014)

dann aber nur, wenn es interessante silhouetten gibt, oder sich die schwarze flächen in grenzen halten


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Januar 2014)

Jo, finde ich auch 
Finde im Nachhinein bei meinen Bildern ziemlich viel schwarz, auch wenn die Bäume cool sind. 
Btw coole CPU hast du da.


----------



## SanjiWhite (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (16. Januar 2014)

BIld 5 gefällt


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2014)

Ein kleiner Sonnenunetrgang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2014)

Bild 2 finde ich sehr gelungen !


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2014)

Danke !, Freut mich.
Das ahbe ich eben auch noch ausgegraben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2014)

Auch schick. Mein kürzlicher Versuch, bei einer Landschaftsaufnahme durch die Zweige eines Baums hindurch auf die Zweige des Baums zu fokussieren war leider fehlgeschlagen. Sonst wäre das Foto mit blauem Himmel und einer weißen "Braunkohlenkraftwerk-Smog-Wolke" auch ganz schick geworden.


----------



## der Ronny (18. Januar 2014)

Erst habe ich die Broiler gar nicht gesehen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=711250&d=1390030149&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2014)

Etwas Frost am Morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (18. Januar 2014)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder von gestern. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clown44 (18. Januar 2014)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder von mir!!!


----------



## Euda (19. Januar 2014)

Ein schönes 1.8er Nikon E mit 50mm Brennweite, aus den 70ern. IMO ein Must-Have, da günstig und sehr zu empfehlen 
SLR ist 'ne D3100 von den Gelben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (19. Januar 2014)

verkleinere doch die bilder bitte. mein browser stürzt immer ab, dank meinem dorf-dsl...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn ein Spiel langweilig ist...


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Januar 2014)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es in den Threat gehört...aber passt schon 
Sind vorhin bei ner kleinen Foto-Session entstanden. Leider war es ein wenig kalt, feucht und v.a. glatt, um großartig rumzuprobieren. Alle Bilder sind unbearbeitet!


----------



## Hideout (21. Januar 2014)

Das sind ja Geisterhafte Bilder die du uns hier zeigst. 
Beim mittleren wäre ich noch ein Stück näher herangegangen und hätte vielleicht mit einer Taschenlampe noch für Effekte gesorgt.

Hab hier noch ein Tropfen im Sonnenlicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DPr (21. Januar 2014)

NuTSkut, bist Du in das alte Krankenhaus auch reingegangen?

 Geh lieber zur alten Fleischerei, solange es noch geht...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2014)

Wieso erinnern mich 2+3 an Silent Hill ?


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Januar 2014)

DPr schrieb:


> NuTSkut, bist Du in das alte Krankenhaus auch reingegangen?
> 
> Geh lieber zur alten Fleischerei, solange es noch geht...


 Hatten wir ursprünglich vor, allerdings haben wir gehört, dass es einen Wachschutz geben soll. Und es gibt schöneres, als aufn Montag Abend ne ANzeige am Hals zu haben
Bist du auch aus Berlin? Musst mir unbedingt mal die Koordinaten geben!

@nfsgame
genau das ging uns auch durchn Kopf! War richtig schön schaurig


----------



## Wired (22. Januar 2014)

Alone in the Dark würde aber mehr passen als Silent Hill. ;D


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Alone in the Dark würde aber mehr passen als Silent Hill. ;D


 Bei der Nahaufnahme muss ich sofort an den 4. Teil von Alone in the Dark denken...stimmt schon 
Is kein wirklich hübsches Bild, aber soll an der Stelle einfach nur der Demonstration dienen. Und das verrrückte daran ist, dass es in Echt absolut genauso aussah...Na okay, nicht ganz so hell 
Als ich mir vor Ort das Bild auf der Cam angesehen hatte, war erstmal kurz mein Herz stehen geblieben Hatte rein gezoomt und zufällig oben in der Mitte die Frau im Fenster entdeckt... Hat n paar Sekunden gedauert, bis uns auffiel, dass es bloß n Bild is...

edit: wen es interessiert: alle -also auch meine 3 vorherigen- sind bei ISO 200/400, Blende 8 und mit 30 Sek. Verschlusszeit entstanden


----------



## Wired (22. Januar 2014)

Also ich mag auch solche "grusel" Fotos, die haben so richtig Atmosphäre. ^^


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. Januar 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos der letzten Tage:


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2014)

Bild 1 und 4 find ich richtig gut. 
Allerdings ist bild 2 für mich etwas zu minimalistisch. Ich sehe da nur eine weiße fläche und einen pixelhaufen der ein raabe sein könnte.


----------



## DPr (23. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die Fliege wurde mit 50er Macro und 2 Zwischenringen abgelichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (24. Januar 2014)

SanjiWhite, kann ich das 4. Bild/Foto als Wallpaper im Großformat bitte haben? Also in der Auflösung wie aufgenommen.

Find dieses richtig nice!


----------



## totovo (25. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Grusel und so: Stillgelergter Friedhof (leider am Tag und mit wenig Zeit)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (25. Januar 2014)

Ein paar Möwen, aufgenommen bei uns am City See.
Pentax K-30 + DA L 50-200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Januar 2014)

in Bild 2 leider etwas zu wenig Tiefenschärfe, ansonsten wäre das auch sehr schön geworden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Januar 2014)

Da ja bei einigen jetzt schon Schnee liegt, verweise ich mal hier drauf: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSYV3LejfzA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Januar 2014)

So gestern ein Makroobjektiv bestellt (Tamron 1:1 90mm). Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2014)

Eher ein Schnappschuss vom Köln Bonner Flughafen auf der Besucherterasse. 

Sport Modus
ISO: 100
Blende: F/5
Belichtungszeit: 1/1000Sek. 
Brennweite: 70mm


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (27. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Eher ein Schnappschuss vom Köln Bonner Flughafen auf der Besucherterasse.
> 
> Sport Modus
> ISO: 100
> ...


 
Und dennoch ist es das erste Bild von dir, welches mich anspricht!


----------



## taks (27. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Eher ein Schnappschuss vom Köln Bonner Flughafen auf der Besucherterasse.
> 
> Sport Modus
> ISO: 100
> ...



Noch ein Tipp:
Wenn du mit den Motivprogrammen fotografierst, würde ich möglichst das "richtige" Programm wählen um am meisten aus dem Bildern raus zu holen.
Das Sportprogramm z.B. hat eine sehr kurze Belichtungszeit um ein bewegtes Objekt am besten einzufangen. Das ist aber bei einem Landschaftsbild nicht nötig.
Du könntest sonst auch mal versuchen mit dem manuellen Belichtungseinstellungen zu arbeiten. Mehr als ein schlechtes Bild kann ja nicht rauskommen


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp:
> Wenn du mit den Motivprogrammen fotografierst, würde ich möglichst das "richtige" Programm wählen um am meisten aus dem Bildern raus zu holen.
> Das Sportprogramm z.B. hat eine sehr kurze Belichtungszeit um ein bewegtes Objekt am besten einzufangen. Das ist aber bei einem Landschaftsbild nicht nötig.
> Du könntest sonst auch mal versuchen mit dem manuellen Belichtungseinstellungen zu arbeiten. Mehr als ein schlechtes Bild kann ja nicht rauskommen


 
Ja das weiß ich natürlich auch. Wollte es halt aber mal so versuchen, scheint ja auch eigentlich relativ gut gelungen zu sein. In der Regel habe ich dafür auch eher den M Modus drinne als den Sport Modus, war halt nur mal ein Versuch. ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

Heut ein schöner Tach in Köln-Grengel.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (30. Januar 2014)

Ein Futterdieb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (30. Januar 2014)

Auch ein kleiner Fresssack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Januar 2014)

30.01.2014
Köln Grengel


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Januar 2014)

Kaum hat man ein paar Tage(Wochen) keine Zeit, wird die Foren Software erneuert. Ohne mich zu fragen. tztztz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -DarkY- (2. Februar 2014)

Hab mal mit meinem neuen 70-300 Sigma bissle geshootet 
ein Rotkehlchen,ne Straße und der größte transportable Kran der Welt neben dem größten Windrad der Welt 
Hab bei der RAW Bearbeitung einfach mal getestet...Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht


----------



## Druv (2. Februar 2014)

in SW viel geiler als in farbe find ich


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2014)

Das zweite Bild habe ich gestern spät Nachmittag noch gemacht, dass andere ist von heute morgen.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Februar 2014)

Den Vogel in Großaufnahme find ich richtig gut, Flykilla


----------



## DPr (2. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2014)

DPr schrieb:


> Bilder


 
Ich finde das Bild mit dem Schiff sehr schön, aber was ist das für ein weisser Punkt links im Wasser?


----------



## DPr (2. Februar 2014)

Bei der Auflösung wirklich schlecht erkennbar. Eine einfache Boje.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Den Vogel in Großaufnahme find ich richtig gut, Flykilla


 
Wenns nicht verwackelt wäre...


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Den Vogel in Großaufnahme find ich richtig gut, Flykilla


Danke





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenns nicht verwackelt wäre...


Ja, leider... Den Pieper habe nur zufällig entdeckt, und er war keine 5m von mir entfernt. Und da ich nicht wußte wie lange er stillhält, mußte es schnell gehen. Da habe ich übersehen, daß das IS off war. Die Kamera war vorher auf dem Stativ.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (4. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht weiß jemand was das für weiße "Beeren" sind!?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. Februar 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß jemand was das für weiße "Beeren" sind!?


 Sanddorn ? Kannst'e gesunden Saft (oder Schaps) draus machen.

EDIT: Uups, sollte eigentlich Sch*n*aps heißen.


----------



## Airboume (4. Februar 2014)

Heute entdeckt und festgehalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (5. Februar 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sanddorn ? Kannst'e gesunden Saft (oder Schaps) draus machen.
> 
> EDIT: Uups, sollte eigentlich Sch*n*aps heißen.


Sind die Beeren nicht Orange?


----------



## mattinator (5. Februar 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Sind die Beeren nicht Orange?


Wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn sie über Winter dranbleiben. Sind nur etwas blass. Die einzige Pflanze hier, die man mit dem Sanddorn verwechseln könnte, ist der Feuerdorn (Feuerdorn). Dessen Früchte sind jedoch ein bisschen anders aus.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2014)

Also für mich sieht das eher aus wie Knallerbsen/-beeren. Hab mich immer als Kind gefreut, wenn ich nen Strauch gefundne habe 

Schneebeeren
So btw die sind giftig..


----------



## mattinator (6. Februar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht das eher aus wie Knallerbsen/-beeren. Hab mich immer als Kind gefreut, wenn ich nen Strauch gefundne habe
> 
> Schneebeeren
> So btw die sind giftig..


 Nene, die haben einen ganz anderen Blüten- / Fruchtstand und auch nicht die in den Fotos erkennbaren kräftige Zweige, die z.T. in spitzen Dornen enden.


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. Februar 2014)

D300s, Sigma 120-300, 1.4x Telekonverter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Februar 2014)

Netter älterer Herr, bescheidene Frage, sitzt Du da in einen Zelt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. Februar 2014)

Meinst Du mich? Wer sagt denn, dass ich immer nett bin? 

Nö, kein Zelt. Die Vögel treiben sich haufenweise in einem Gebüsch auf dem Friedhof rum. Ein älteres Paar (älter wie ich), wirft da regelmäßig, kiloweise Futter hin. Der Kleiber steht mitten drin. 
Leider ist es sehr schwer, die mal ohne Futtersack abzulichten (der stört mich im Bild). Beim mittleren Bild ist es mir gelungen. Die bleiben auf den Ästen oft gerade mal eine Sekunde sitzen, denn sind sie schon wieder weg. Keine Zeit also, zum anvisieren. Da kann man nur auf einen Ast fokussieren und hoffen, dass sich da mal kurz einer niederlässt. Ist ganz schön nervig, wenn die plötzlich gerade den Ast meiden und den nächsten nehmen.
Ansonsten möglichst wenig und langsam bewegen, denn gewöhnen sie sich an den Gast. Vielleicht ist aber auch nur der Hunger stärker als die Angst.

Nervig ist auch, dass es in dem Gebüsch relativ dunkel ist. Die Belichtungszeiten könnten deutlich kürzer sein. Bei meiner 300s kann ich mit den ISO leider nicht so hoch gehen und bei der D700 sind 420mm etwas zu kurz. Werde mir dafür noch mal einen 2x Telekonverter zulegen. Die Optik ist dafür noch gut geeignet.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Februar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich? Wer sagt denn, dass ich immer nett bin?


Ja. Jeder hat mal ´nen schlechten Tag.


Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Nö,  kein Zelt. Die Vögel treiben sich haufenweise in einem Gebüsch auf dem  Friedhof rum. Ein älteres Paar (älter wie ich), wirft da regelmäßig,  kiloweise Futter hin.


War ja nur ein Gedanke.
Ich hoffe mal das dieser "Winter" bald ein ende hat. Den bei diesem schmudel Wetter macht es einfach keinen Spaß, stundenlang mit der Kamera durch die Landschaft zu schlurfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (11. Februar 2014)

Heute spontan entstanden um meinen Kopf frei zu bekommen


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich solche Farben im Kopf habe, ist der aber nicht frei


----------



## dome001 (11. Februar 2014)

Danach war er Frei  ^^ 



Hier noch was aus dem Jahre 2012


----------



## Luemmel (11. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder ein wenig Indoor Fauna  und ein Stilleben bei Schietwetter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2014)

Lümmel,

was für ein Objektiv hast du genutzt?


----------



## Luemmel (12. Februar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Lümmel,
> 
> was für ein Objektiv hast du genutzt?


 

Bild 1: bin ich mir nicht sicher, muss ich erst nachschauen
Bild 2: ef 40 stm
Bild 3: ef-s 60 Makro
Bild 4: ef-s 55-250 IS stm
Das Ganze an einer 70d

Gruß


----------



## floppyexe (12. Februar 2014)

Alterswohnsitz


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Februar 2014)

Hamburger Möwen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Februar 2014)

Tolle Bilder! 
Wie schaffst du es die Vögel genau in dem Bildausschnitt zu "fangen"? 
Zielst du die ganze Zeit auf dieselbe Stelle und wartest Bis ein Vogel vorbei kommt, oder wie machst du das?


----------



## Wired (13. Februar 2014)

Da der Hintergrund (das Haus) beim ersten Foto nicht nur unscharf ist sondern auch wie verschwommen/verwackelt wirkt denk ich eher das Er die Kam mit zieht.


----------



## Hideout (13. Februar 2014)

Man stellt du Kamera auf eine kurze Verschlusszeit, schaut durch den Sucher, sucht sich einen Vogel aus, verfolgt diesen und drückt im Serienbildmodus ab. Ist keine Hexerei


----------



## target2804 (13. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!
> Wie schaffst du es die Vögel genau in dem Bildausschnitt zu "fangen"?
> Zielst du die ganze Zeit auf dieselbe Stelle und wartest Bis ein Vogel vorbei kommt, oder wie machst du das?



Serienaufnahme, AI Servo und Kamera mit dem Vogel mitbewegen.


Edit: man könnte noch in den TV Modus gehen, die Verschlusszeit selbst wählen und sich dann ISO und Blende von der Kamera vorschlagen lassen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Februar 2014)

Wired schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Hintergrund (das Haus) beim ersten Foto nicht nur unscharf ist sondern auch wie verschwommen/verwackelt wirkt denk ich eher das Er die Kam mit zieht.


Bei 1/3200sek dürfte nichts mehr verwackelt sein 



			
				1000Foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Bilder!
> Wie schaffst du es die Vögel genau in dem Bildausschnitt zu "fangen"?
> Zielst du die ganze Zeit auf dieselbe Stelle und wartest Bis ein Vogel vorbei kommt, oder wie machst du das?



Ich habe bei meiner Kamera meistens die Blende vorgewählt (meist F/4 bis 5.6). Dadurch erreiche ich bei den Häusern die Unschärfe. Es war reichlich Licht vorhanden, so dass ich mir um die Belichtungszeit, keine Sorgen machen brauchte.

Der "große" Autofokus bei Nikon (Multicam 3500) kann Gruppiert werden. Da gibt es eine Dynamische Messfeldsteuerung, die ich auf 9 (aus 51) Messpunkten eingestellt habe. Das heisst, die 9 um das aktive Messfeld liegenden Punkte machen eine Vorrausberechnung. Falls der Vogel aus dem aktiven Messfeld fliegt, wird entsprechend nachgeführt. Natürlich noch AF-c (bei Canon servo).


Das Anpeilen der Vögel mit viel Brennweite, gelingt mir leider auch nicht immer. Im Sucher sieht man nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt des Himmels und die Vögel bewegen sich halt. Wenn man denn einen hat, mit der Kamera verfolgen und im richtigen Moment abdrücken. Dazu nach Möglichkeit noch die richtige Brennweite einstellen und den Ausschnitt wählen. Dauerfeuer (Serienaufnahme) nutze ich dabei relativ selten, kommt aber vor.

Hier noch ein paar. Das Erste ist mit der D700 und dem 85mm 1.8G, der Rest mit der 300s und dem Sigma 120-300.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (14. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (20. Februar 2014)

Die ersten Krokusse hier im Norden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Februar 2014)

Von heute morgen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch einen Krokus! 

EDIT: Qualität ist nicht die beste wegen Mobil Upload aber das Motiv ist ja trotzdem schick.


----------



## Luemmel (23. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Heute beim Spaziergang.


----------



## The_Trasher (24. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder Federvieh:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (25. Februar 2014)

Ich war gestern auch ein wenig spazieren und man merkt doch das die Natur so langsam erwacht


----------



## Hideout (25. Februar 2014)

Stimmt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (26. Februar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Mal wieder Federvieh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die ersten beiden sind der Wahnsinn 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2014)

Ein kleiner Vogel auf der Besucherterasse.


----------



## Rat Six (27. Februar 2014)

Nächstes Mal die Blende so weit wie möglich auf machen, damit der Hintergrund in Unschärfe untergeht, denn der Hintergrund tut hier nichts fürs Bild.


----------



## target2804 (27. Februar 2014)

Ein bisschen mehr licht hätte dem Vogel gut getan


----------



## BillDschirm (28. Februar 2014)

Anbei eine kleine Auswahl meiner Fotos:

Als Kamera diente mir hierbei die Panasonic Lumix DMC G3; allerdings wird diese nur mit Festbrennweiten betrieben.


----------



## christian.pitt (28. Februar 2014)

echt tolle bilder, beim 2. hätte ich vielleicht die drittelregel angewandt


btw: dein profilbild nervt extrem


----------



## BillDschirm (28. Februar 2014)

Ja, nur wendet die Regel ja jeder an, daher schieße ich auch mal frontal. Zudem musste ich durch die Scheibe (welche reflektierte) auslösen - da blieb nicht mehr so viel Perspektivenwahl.  Danke aber für die Blumen. 

Dass das Profilbild nervt, ist beabsichtigt. :p


----------



## Wired (28. Februar 2014)

Das Foto vom Schwan gefällt mir sehr.

_PS:_ Wenn man etwas länger auf dein Profilbild schaut sieht das aus als würde sich das innere Muster bewegen.


----------



## mayo (5. März 2014)

Alte Kit-Linse, keine Nachbearbeitung, 100% out of cam...

@it:
Nicht besonders das Lama, allerdings auch 100% out of cam mit der alten Linse. Das ist eine gute Basis für PS..


----------



## Hideout (6. März 2014)

Hier posiert ein Entendame auf einer Brücke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (6. März 2014)

Diverses:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. März 2014)

Moin,

ich wollte mich bei euch Allen einmal bedanken, dass dieses Thema hier so zuspruch findet, finde ich Klasse! 

Und ein kleines Nebelbild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2014)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte mich bei euch Allen einmal bedanken, dass dieses Thema hier so zuspruch findet, finde ich Klasse!
> 
> Und ein kleines Nebelbild


Klein ist gut. 
Gefällt mir von der Stimmung ganz gut, wirkt aber irgendwie schief.


----------



## mayo (8. März 2014)

Diverses hab ich auch, alles unbearbeitet (Schnitt, Farbe usw)


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Vogel auf der Besucherterasse.


 
ETTR!


Edit: Damit ich nicht nur meckere


----------



## Jarafi (9. März 2014)

Moin,

ein Samtauge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (9. März 2014)

Ich war bei dem schönen Wetter gestern mal im Tierpark Berlin!

Hier mal die ersten Bilde, bin noch am sortieren!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (9. März 2014)

Jetzt gehen wieder unsere Fahrradtouren los.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2014)

mattinator, achte mal auf den Hintergrund. Wenn der gerade ist, ist das Bild direkt angenehmer anzuschauen . Aber sonst find ich das super  ! Ich war mal so frei und hab das mal fix geradegerückt (und dabei mal dezent nachgeschärft ) damit du nen Vergleich hast . Wenn du nicht einverstanden bist, dass ich das hochgeladen habe, dann schreib mir bitte fix ne PN.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. März 2014)

Schnappschuss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (9. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> mattinator, achte mal auf den Hintergrund.


 Uups, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. So sieht's schon besser aus, danke für die Korrektur (habe ich auch kein Problem damit). Von Nachbearbeitung halte ich (für mich) nicht viel, bin einfach mehr der Knipser. Wenn's einigermaßen gelungen ist, traue ich mich auch mal, es hier reinzustellen.

EDIT: Das Bild war nicht schief, im Hintergrund ist ein Berg. Die Bäume dort sind alle durch den Wind schief gewachsen.


----------



## bruderbethor (10. März 2014)

Und auch hier mal eins von mir: (eine Herbstkonserve )

wieder Eos 5D und Sigma 35mm 1.4 @ 1.4


----------



## totovo (10. März 2014)

Rück endlich die Erdnuss raus!!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (11. März 2014)

und mal noch eins an der 40D mit dem Sigma 300mm F4 APO Makro @F4 (da ungechippt)


----------



## der_yappi (11. März 2014)

@brudebrbethor:

Schöne Bilder - wenn möglich in Zukunft aber die Größe etwas runterdrehen. 1200px max Breite / Länge sollten hier fürs Forum reichen


----------



## bruderbethor (11. März 2014)

Da hast du recht


----------



## Hideout (11. März 2014)

Zeit für Frühling 
Das letzte Bild entstand mit dem Kit DA L 18-55 mm und die anderen mit einem alten Soligor 135 mm C/D 1:2.8.


----------



## mattinator (11. März 2014)

Die letzten zwei (Mandel-Blüten ?) finde ich besonders gut.


----------



## bruderbethor (11. März 2014)

@Hideout

der ertse Krokus ist wirklich sehr schön 

@Mattinator
Kirsche ?


----------



## Hideout (11. März 2014)

Danke 
Wir wissen leider auch nicht genau was es ist, vermuten aber auch irgendeine Kirsche. Mal schauen was im Sommer dran wächst.


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2014)

Nochmal eine andere Version des bereits im DI-Thread vorgestellten Bilds .


----------



## mattinator (11. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> @Mattinator
> Kirsche ?


 
Denke ich nicht, die Kirschen sind noch nicht so weit (s.a. Mandelbaum).


----------



## target2804 (13. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier mal ein mond. hart gecroppt, vllt etwas überschärft. aber sagt was dazu


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. März 2014)

Nachdem ich das Bild sah, habe ich mal schnell das Stativ auf den Balkon gestellt. Bekam gerade Lust auf "Kamera in die Hand nehmen". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (15. März 2014)

Hätte auch gern 200mm Brennweite mehr^^


----------



## Hideout (15. März 2014)

Man kann es auch ein bisschen was mit 200mm machen und croppen. 
Der Schleier kam durch einige tief hängende Wolkenschichten und die Farbe weil er bereits dabei war unterzugehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. März 2014)

Cool ! Meine TZ5 hat zwar 280mm, aber von solchen Foto's träume ich nur. Hatte schon öfter schöne Motive mit Wolken  o.ä. "Zubehör", aber so richtig hat's nie funktioniert. Stelle ich mich da nur zu blöd an, oder braucht man wirklich etwas Besseres ?


----------



## totovo (16. März 2014)

So, bin immer noch am Auswählen von den 550Bildern die ich imTierpark Berlin gemacht habe!

Der Gutste hier ist leider nicht ganz verwacklungsfrei, aber ich finde, das Bild hat trotzdem was!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die hier waren so zahm, dass man sie streicheln konnte^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2014)

In freier Natur wäre der Geier sicher noch schöner, aber so schon super Aufnahme.


----------



## totovo (16. März 2014)

Ja, Afrika steht als nächstes ganz oben auf meiner Liste! Sobald es mein Studium zulässt 

Die Gehege sind auch verdammt klein... Gerade die Großkatzen haben gerade mal 5*10m wenns hochkommt!
Da ist der Zoo in Leipzig DEUTLICH schöner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (16. März 2014)

Beim letzten fände ich es angenehmer, wenn der Hintergrund noch unschärfer wäre, sodass der Fokus komplett auf den Vogel gerichtet ist. Sonst


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. März 2014)

Das Wetter mal schnell genutzt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2014)

Testfoto mitm wieder angekommenen 120-300... Nach fast zwei Monaten wieder hier aufgetaucht ausm Service  .


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2014)

@nfs gamer: Super schönes Bild  Farbe schön, Schnitt Schön, Bokeh Traumhaft 

doof ist nur das man hier keine EXIF´s sieht ...


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. März 2014)

Ein wenig mit dem ND-Filter gespielt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> @nfs gamer: Super schönes Bild  Farbe schön, Schnitt Schön, Bokeh Traumhaft
> 
> doof ist nur das man hier keine EXIF´s sieht ...


 
Danke.

300mm@f2.8, ISO400, 1/320sek


----------



## Hideout (22. März 2014)

Hier ist eine japanische Zierquitte in der Blüte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (23. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> 300mm@f2.8, ISO400, 1/320sek


 
Canon Eos ???


----------



## Airboume (23. März 2014)

Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag 

Nikon D5000; Nikkor 18-105mm @18mm; F/3.5; 15sek.; ISO-2000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2014)

Hast Du da oben Links eine Sternschnuppe mit drin, oder bei der Belichtungszeit ein Flugzeug ?


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Canon Eos ???


 
Was macht das zur Sache? Habe doch nur die 450D...


----------



## target2804 (24. März 2014)

Wie bekommt ihr das mit den vielen Sternen so hin? Habe zwar in der Theorieverstanden wie das gehen soll (ISO um die 1600 für mehr sternchen und große Blende für kurze Belichtung, dass die Sterne nicht wandern) aber bei mir will es einfach nie klappen.

Suche im liveview immer den hellsten stern, stelle auf diesen scharf aber irgendwie sieht immer alles ******* aus


----------



## bruderbethor (24. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was macht das zur Sache? Habe doch nur die 450D...


 
Das tut zur Sache das man die Bilder besser einschätzen kann.  Wenn ich bei einem Bild zum Beispiel sehe das die Belichtungszeit zu lang gewählt wurde ist an einer 6D sicherlich mehr ISO Spielraum als an deiner 450D oder meiner 40D  By the way, wieso "nur die 450D" ich mag meine 350D, hab viele Tolle Bilder damit gemacht  Jeder Body hat seine Berechtigung 



target2804 schrieb:


> Suche im liveview immer den hellsten stern, stelle auf diesen scharf aber irgendwie sieht immer alles ******* aus



Also ich denke der Fokus auf unendlich sollte alle Sterne gleichermaßen scharf stellen  Hmm ... mal probieren ^^

Gruß


----------



## Airboume (24. März 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du da oben Links eine Sternschnuppe mit drin, oder bei der Belichtungszeit ein Flugzeug ?


 Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen ein Flugzeug gesehen zu haben. Aber, dass ich Glück hatte etwas noch Besondereres mit einzufangen glaub ich nicht. 
Vielleicht ja aber auch doch - rechts am Bildrand ist auch nochmal eine leichte Lichtspur 



target2804 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr das mit den vielen Sternen so hin? Habe zwar in der Theorieverstanden wie das gehen soll (ISO um die 1600 für mehr sternchen und große Blende für kurze Belichtung, dass die Sterne nicht wandern) aber bei mir will es einfach nie klappen.
> 
> Suche im liveview immer den hellsten stern, stelle auf diesen scharf aber irgendwie sieht immer alles ******* aus


 In der Nacht hab ich das das erste Mal ausprobiert, weiß deshalb nicht genau woran es genau scheitern soll. Himmel muss klar sein, man sollte einen möglichst großen Ausschnitt wählen (bei mir 18mm; leiche Fisheye-Neigung) und dann Belichtung auf 15sek maximal, damit sie keine Spuren ziehen und Blende ganz auf. Scharfstellen und mit dem ISO dann etwas rumprobieren und es sollte funktionieren. 
Fokus hab ich auch auf einen hellen Stern gesetzt, sodass der Punkt möglichst klein wurde, weil ich an dem Objektiv keine Fokusskala habe, wie bei dem 105mm Makro von Sigma.


----------



## christian.pitt (24. März 2014)

ich hab auch mal wieder was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (24. März 2014)

Habe noch kein WW. Muss mir glaub mal das hier zulegen: Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM ART Canon


----------



## bruderbethor (24. März 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Habe noch kein WW. Muss mir glaub mal das hier zulegen: Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM ART Canon



Soll ein super Objektiv sein! Was hast du denn für einen Body ? Bevor jmd. fragt ... ich frage weil das Objektiv für APS-C gerechnet ist


----------



## target2804 (24. März 2014)

Habe eine EOS 600D. Das mit dem APS-C ist mir bewusst


----------



## bruderbethor (24. März 2014)

Die neuen Sigma Objektive sind ja durch die Bank weg wirklich klasse und an der 600D wirst du sicherlich sehr viel Spaß mit dem Teil haben! Ich bin überrascht, dass es mitlerweile so "günstig" ist  Wobei 18mm am APS-C nicht unglaublich weitwinklig sind


----------



## target2804 (24. März 2014)

Ja, 18mm am APS-C sind nicht viel WW. stimmt. Aber alles andere wird teuer^^ und 18mm wird wohl reichen denke ich


----------



## Oozy (24. März 2014)

Eventuell kannst du dir mal das Tokina 11-16mm F/2.8 ATX Pro II anschauen. Klasse Linse fürs sehr wenig Geld. Der SWM ist auch schön langsam und der Autofokus schnell 

Ich kanns nur empfehlen. Ist zwar etwas lichtschwächer als das Sigma 18-35, aber eben Weitwinkel.


----------



## bruderbethor (24. März 2014)

Ich habe selber das Tokina 12-24 ATX Pro DX das eignet sich für Weitwinkel ganz hervorragend und kostet (sehr gut gebraucht) ca. 250€. Ab 17mm ist es auch am Kleinbild verwendbar  Hat zwar nur F4 aber im UWW spielt das kaum eine wirkliche Rolle 

Im Anhang mal an der 5D / ISO 100 / 18mm / F6.3 ---> HDR

und an der 40D / 12mm ... Exif´s suche ich mal noch raus  --> ISO 200 / F8 ---> HDR

ps. bitte nicht böse sein wenn keine Natur zu sehen ist ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. März 2014)

Der guckt grimmig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (25. März 2014)

@PCGH_Marc: der guckt in der Tat ein bissel grimmig drein, aber leider ist das Bild auch ganz schön dunkel, womit ist das denn entstanden? Wenn es das Bild als RAW gibt konntest du das "Gesicht" ggf. noch etwas aufhellen 

Gruß


----------



## Hideout (25. März 2014)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der guckt grimmig


Der Blick ist ja klasse!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. März 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Der guckt in der Tat ein bissel grimmig drein, aber leider ist das Bild auch ganz schön dunkel, womit ist das denn entstanden? Wenn es das Bild als RAW gibt konntest du das "Gesicht" ggf. noch etwas aufhellen.


War gestern bei Regen, ist nicht nachbearbeitet, nur resized.

*EDIT*
Hab's auch als Raw, wäre also kein Ding.


----------



## bruderbethor (25. März 2014)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> War gestern bei Regen, ist nicht nachbearbeitet, nur resized.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Hab's auch als Raw, wäre also kein Ding.



Na dann  bei dem Blick des Piepmatzes lohnt sich ein Besuch im Lichtraum


----------



## FlyKilla (28. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. März 2014)

Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merty (28. März 2014)

Wollte auch mal was beitragen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2014)

Es ist Frühling .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer nach EXIFs schreit: 120-300 @ f/2.8, 1/400sek(1) bzw 1/320sek(2+3), ISO100 an der 450D.


----------



## target2804 (30. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schnell 2 bilder ausm Karlsruher Zoo


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2014)

@target:
Wenn du das nächste mal nach KA in den Zoo gehst mail mich an - wäre dabei  / Wilhelma natürlich auch.

Mal ein "Test" mit dem neuen Sigma 17-70 C bei 70mm und 17mm.

Zwar "nur" Balkonpflanzen aber dennoch ganz schön




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2014)

Und hier Bilder mit dem Nikkor 70-200 F4 VR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. März 2014)

Palmitos Park, GranCanarien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es ist Frühling .


 Jup, hier mal ein bisschen Blümchen und "Steingarten" vom Elbufer !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (30. März 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @target: Wenn du das nächste mal nach KA in den Zoo gehst mail mich an - wäre dabei  / Wilhelma natürlich auch.



Hehe gern mach ich. In der wilhelma hatte ich glaub garnicht alles gesehen. Deshalb wollte ich ohnehin nochmal dorthin


----------



## mayo (31. März 2014)

Gerade mal einen 21mm Distanzring auf dem 50´er f1,8 probiert. Lustige Ergebnisse in Freihand...
Alle 3 Bilder sind minimal geschärft und zugeschnitten.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. April 2014)

Viecher aussem Palmitos Park



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (1. April 2014)

Der Vogel Strauß hat ja einen geilen Blick,  schönes pic.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. April 2014)

Herr Strauß möchte lieber Emu heißen. Trotzdem danke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (2. April 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Herr Strauß möchte lieber Emu heißen. Trotzdem danke.
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=728112"/>



Jetzt wo du es sagst.   hatte völlig das Federkleid ausgeblendet..


----------



## FlyKilla (2. April 2014)

Ja, der Blick kann schon ablenken.
btw, hatte ich schon Erdmännchen gepostet? Nicht? Das muß ich ändern.
Tata!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (2. April 2014)

hier gibts ja ein paar, die sich mit pflanzen auskennen - wisst ihr vielleicht, was das für ein grünes getreide ist? (oder wirklich nureinfach nur normales gras )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (2. April 2014)

Ich finde es Schade das der Hintergrund so unscharf ist. Sonst schöne Bilder


----------



## Hideout (3. April 2014)

Die Abendsonne genießen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. April 2014)

Hier werden entschieden zu wenig Erdmännchen gepostet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2014)

Hui, das Canon 70-300 non-L hat aber nen gruseliges Bokeh...


----------



## FlyKilla (3. April 2014)

Und langsam isses auch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (4. April 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Hier werden entschieden zu wenig Erdmännchen gepostet.


 
Erdmänner kann ich auch, leider mit einer alten und billigen ef-s linse...

Und ein paar zoom Spielereien..


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. April 2014)

Überraschung, Erdmännchen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (6. April 2014)

Hab mir mal einen IR Filter für die X100 zugelegt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (6. April 2014)

hast du das getönt?  rosa und blau dürften normalerweise bei einem infrarotfilter nicht da sein 
aber ansonsten echt tolle surreale bilder 

pa: das 1. bild erinnert mich an irgendein albumcover, werd das mal suchen


----------



## SanjiWhite (6. April 2014)

Ich hab den roten und blauen Kanal in Photoshop getauscht


----------



## call_911 (6. April 2014)

Ich bin ja mehr der Hauswurz-Fan ;D


----------



## pixelflair (7. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frisch ausm Garten...


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (7. April 2014)

asfasdasdf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. April 2014)

Hab mein neues 50mm f1.4 getestet. 
Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (8. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charly313 (8. April 2014)

Kirschblüten bei uns im Garten


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2014)

Zumindest das letzte Bild ist wohl eher ein Birnenbaum.


----------



## Hideout (9. April 2014)

Ja diese Bäume, schlagen aber auch überall aus jetzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (9. April 2014)

Fingerhut und anderes


----------



## FlyKilla (9. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

letzten Herbst ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2014)

Wie immer D7100 - 70-200 2.8 Tamron
War lange nicht mehr on gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (10. April 2014)

So ein schönes Tier, in so einer Umgebung ... macht mich immer traurig


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2014)

Gibt schlimmere Länder . Das ist kein Käfig, die haben viel Auslauf Möglichkeiten, lass dich nicht vom Bild täuschen. War nur eine ecke gewesen, wo die sich wie man sieht ausruhen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (10. April 2014)

djnoob schrieb:


> Wie immer D7100 - 70-200 2.8 Tamron
> War lange nicht mehr on gewesen.
> ..


 
Schöne Stimmung, erscheint mir nur übers gesamte Bild gesehen etwas unscharf.. Oder täuscht das durch die jpeg Komprimierung?


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2014)

Gerichtet auf die AUgen und da die Augen fast durchsichtig sind, scheint es dir durch die Komprimierung warscheinlich unscharf . Sorry war mit dem 60mm Nikon Makro Objektiv .


----------



## mayo (10. April 2014)

Das dachte ich mir


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2014)

HDR Versuch mit D7100 & Tamron 17-50 2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. April 2014)

Erste Fingerübung mit dem neuem Marco.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (12. April 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Erste Fingerübung mit dem neuem Marco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du auf die oberen Blätter fokussiert?


----------



## djnoob (12. April 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Hast du auf die oberen Blätter fokussiert?


 Mayo, ganz ehrliche frage, aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen. *Warum interessiert dich die frage?*
Wenn man genauer hinschaut, sieht man doch eigentlich bei der blende, wo in etwa der Fokus sitzt .


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. April 2014)

Mal etwas von meiner Tour heute.

Der Westensee bei Kiel im Morgennebel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Nebel war bald verschwunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Versuch im Gegenlicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fähre über den Nord-Ostsee-Kanal bei Landwehr (ist allerdings nicht ganz so viel Natur  ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ostsee bei Suhrendorf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Hintergrund die Einfahrt zur Kanalschleuse Kiel-Holtenau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (13. April 2014)

Hier mal zwei HDR Bilder.

Canon EOS 650D mit 18-55 STM


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

Noch vom 12.04.2014


Blende: F/6.3
ISO: 320
Belichtungszeit: 1/2500 Sek.
Brennweite: 155 mm
Kamera: Nikon D610


----------



## mayo (13. April 2014)

djnoob schrieb:


> Mayo, ganz ehrliche frage, aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen. *Warum interessiert dich die frage?*
> Wenn man genauer hinschaut, sieht man doch eigentlich bei der blende, wo in etwa der Fokus sitzt .


 
Ich weiss,  ist recht gut zu erkennen..


----------



## FlyKilla (13. April 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Hast du auf die oberen Blätter fokussiert?


Moin, der Fokus lag(wenn ich mich richtig entsinne) auf dem roten Gnubbel in der Mitte. K.A. wie man den nennt. Ich wollte aber so viel wie möglich scharf gestellt haben. Deswegen F10 bzw. F14.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (13. April 2014)

Im Garten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Luemmel (13. April 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> So ein schönes Tier, in so einer Umgebung ... macht mich immer traurig



Einerseits schon, andererseits finde ich (auch wenn Makaber) die möglichen Interpretationsmöglichkeiten eines solchen Bildes durchaus Interessant... und mal ehrlich: dieses Bild finde ich einfach toll!


----------



## der_yappi (13. April 2014)

Opi:
Die Bilder sind mal echt 

Hast du dann noch (teilweise) nen Filter drauf gehabt?


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. April 2014)

Vielen Dank!  Ja, einige sind mit einem Polfilter gemacht

Tiere im dichten Nebel fotografieren hat irgendwie nichts. Hier mal zwei ooc (das eine dürfte ein Graureiher sein):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit viel ebv (starke Tonwertspreizung usw) sieht es dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2014)

Und hier mal noch 2 bilder, die gestern mit "abgefallen" sind oder anders ausgedrückt, ich hab die kamera mal kurz in die landschaft gehalten. 
Im erzgebirge wirds grün (und anderortens gelb...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder sind unbearbeitet bis auf eine leichte aufhellung und staubentfernung.


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2014)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse aus der Oberlausitzer Heide- und Teichlandschaft (könnten natürlich auch von irgendwo anders sein).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. April 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bild



Ich hätte mich eher auf nur eine Blüte konzentriert.
Auf dem Bild ist zwar die mittlere Blüte scharf, jedoch auch z.B. das Blatt unten in der Mitte. 
Da das Blatt auch noch heller wie die Blüte ist, wandert der Blick immer dahin (zumindest bei mir ^^).

Irgendwie sowas:


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. April 2014)

Ich will halt so viele Blüten wie möglich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extra für taks: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. April 2014)

Für alle, auch für taks.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. April 2014)

*Etwas Bambus...*

Heute aus dem Zoo KA - mal mein AF-S 70-200 F4 VR Nikkor spazieren geführt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. April 2014)

Die Frühlingsblumen aus dem Zoo in KA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. April 2014)

@ der_yappi: Schöne Schärfe, schönes Bokeh und insgesamt schöne Fotos.  Aber, warst du nun im Zoo oder im botanischen Garten?


----------



## der_yappi (17. April 2014)

Guggst du da:
Karlsruhe: Zoologischer Stadtgarten Karlsruhe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2014)

Nen Blümchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. April 2014)

Noch etwas Grünzeugs aus KA...


Einsames rot auf weiter Flur...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Japanische Rotbuche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (18. April 2014)

Ist das nicht ein japanisher Ahorn...?


----------



## der_yappi (18. April 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein japanisher Ahorn...?


 
Kann sein - habe nur was mit Japanisch im Hinterkopf.
Hab das Schild am Baum leider nicht fotografiert


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (18. April 2014)

Heute noch mal raus gegangen, eigentlich um den Sonnenuntergang zu fotografieren...
bin schön nass geworden, aber es hat sich gelohnt! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achja, beide mit dem Sigma 50mm f1,4, letzteres bei Offenblende!


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. April 2014)

Dem Bild hätte vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Helligkeit gut getan, meiner Meinung nach.
Wirkt irgendwie so dunkel.


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2014)

Stimmt, da hat die Belichtungsmessung auf Grau der Blüten gemessen .

Edit: Kurz in den Garten verkrümelt und ein Beispiel gemacht. +1,66 EV hat bei mir zB geholfen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. April 2014)

Erdmännchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendwie meinen meine beiden Zooms (Nikkor / Tamron) das sie auf die Latten scharfstellen müssen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (19. April 2014)

Das sieht aber böse aus


----------



## Uziflator (19. April 2014)

Er wurde soeben erleuchtet das müsstest Du doch sehen können....


----------



## FlyKilla (20. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Erdmännchen


Super!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. April 2014)

Den kleinen Kerl find ich richtig goldig 

Roter Panda bzw. Kleiner Panda





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (20. April 2014)

Blüten-Overload für BautznerSnef 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blüten von meinem Quittenbäumchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Andere Blume




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachbars Katze *miauz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Anhang gibts noch mehr...


----------



## BillDschirm (20. April 2014)

Vom gestrigen Tierparkbesuch:


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2014)

Zur Zeit ist das 85er am Body festgewachsen .


----------



## FlyKilla (21. April 2014)

Besucher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2014)

Unsere neue Balkonbepflanzung wurde für einen Quickie missbraucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. April 2014)

Mal eine der Giraffen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (21. April 2014)

Farbe oder SW?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (21. April 2014)

SW mit etwas mehr Kontrast.


----------



## BillDschirm (21. April 2014)

Ich finde es in Farbe ganz knorke.


----------



## target2804 (21. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mal eine der Giraffen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die sind aus Karlsruhe 

genauso wie dieser süße Freund hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. April 2014)

Bin mal mit dem Makro über den Balkon meiner Freundin. Thymian, Lungenkraut, Waldmeister, Vergissmeinnicht...

Einige Bilder sind schon fast kitschig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. April 2014)

Ist schon schön draußen in der Natur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. April 2014)

Alles kurz vorm Gewitter, das sich auf Bild Nr.1 andeutete.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (23. April 2014)

Farbenprächtige Tulpen


----------



## der_yappi (23. April 2014)

Weiteres von meinem Zoomaterial...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. April 2014)

Frei nach Terence Hill 

_"Mir sitzt heut der Schalk im Nacken
drum nochmals ein kleiner, schöner Packen"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden letzten Bilder sind mit dem Sigma 17-70C gemacht - im hellen schlägt sich die Linse  nach meinem Geschmack ganz gut


----------



## Hideout (24. April 2014)

Frrreeude 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

Bin mal heute eine große Runde spazieren gegangen mit Kamera und Hund.


----------



## der_yappi (24. April 2014)

Otter im Anmarsch

Spiel mit dem Stein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wat -wer bist du denn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fresssseeeeen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (24. April 2014)

Im Busch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2014)

Wir können nie im Leben alleine dort draußen sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wir können nie im Leben alleine dort draußen sein...


 Wäre noch cooler als die Bilder.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2014)

Sehr coole Bilder, auch wenn sie mir ohne Baum besser gefallen würden, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. 
Soll ich demnächst mal meinen ersten Versuch der Sternfotografie hochladen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2014)

Ein bisschen Natur aus der Oberlausitz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Wasserläufer ist leider etwas unscharf, war halt zu schnell in Bewegung. Den Schwarzspecht im letzten Foto müsst ihr suchen (btw., war scheinbar seine Bruthöhle !).


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2014)

So, hier sind meine ersten Sternbilder, sind aber nicht sonderlich gut, wenn das nächste mal klarer Himmel ist mach ich nochmal welche. 
Also nicht hauen. 
Bisschen verwackelt (bzw. zu lange belichtet), aber dennoch recht schick mit vielen Sternen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas weniger verwackelt und auch ganz gut geworden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht, keine Meisterwerke, aber es sind ja auch nur Bilder vom ersten Versuch. 
Wie sehen eure Settings bei der Sternenfotografie denn so aus?


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2014)

EXIFs sehen wie aus  ? Die ISO war bei dir zu gering (oder die das Objektiv nicht offenblendig genug).


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2014)

Heute wieder mal am See gewesen... Das letzte Mal war in 2012 - heute mit f1.8 statt f3.5 wie damals .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. April 2014)

Morgen,

noch was von gestern Nachmittag.


----------



## taks (26. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Heute wieder mal am See gewesen... Das letzte Mal war in 2012 - heute mit f1.8 statt f3.5 wie damals .




EXIFs sehen wie aus?


----------



## christian.pitt (26. April 2014)

es ist echt schade, dass viele nicht mehr die exifs dranhängen


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (26. April 2014)

das 2. bild hat irgenwas 
(probier bei dem mal ein quadratisches format )


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2014)

Wenn ich das Bild beschneide, sieht man noch deutlicher wie unscharf es ist.


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> es ist echt schade, dass viele nicht mehr die exifs dranhängen


 
Wenn man wie hier 17 Bilder zusammenrechnet gehen die verschütt ... 17x ISO1250, f1.8, 15sek, 18mm


----------



## christian.pitt (26. April 2014)

ich meinte da eher mehr so was 
(wenn du nicht einverstanden bist, dass ich das hier hochlade, schick mir sofort eine pn )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> ich meinte da eher mehr so was
> (wenn du nicht einverstanden bist, dass ich das hier hochlade, schick mir sofort eine pn )
> 
> 
> ...


 
? ...


----------



## christian.pitt (26. April 2014)

ist das von mir bearbeitete Bild von flykilla ;D (also ist an flykilla gerichtet )

@nfsgame
17 Bilder, nicht schlecht --- das heißt du hast die nur zusammengerechnet um zu "focus stacken"? wegen der großen blende?
das ergebnis kann sich aufjedenfall sehen lassen 

für die exifs: wenn du alle Bilder markierst in Lightroom, und dann rechtsklick, öffnen in Photoshop machst, bleiben auch die exifs erhalten


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2014)

Einmal um mehr Sterne draufzubekommen (wohne im Dreieck Hannover-Braunschweig-Salzgitter, also abgesehen vom Ruhrpott oder Berlin der Worstcase für Sternenfotografie) und dann noch ein kleines Pano vom Ganzen um einen weiteren Blickwinkel zu bekommen . 
Das mit PS weiß ich auch, nur verschwinden bei Photoshop beim zusammenfügen immer gerne mal Sterne - ich nutze da was anderes . Da dafür aber erst als TIFF exportiert werden muss is dann Grütze mit EXIFs .
Das Ergebnis wäre aber auch besser geworden, wenn die 7D sich gestern Nachmittag nicht mit Err40 (DC-DC-Board im Arsch) verabschiedet hätte, wodurch ich die 40D nutzen musste.


----------



## BillDschirm (26. April 2014)

Völlig unbearbeitet, ein Ticken unscharf, ist aber gar nicht so einfach, das Hündchen gut zu erwischen.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (26. April 2014)

Meine neuen Einwohner...im Naon 12L Becken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> EXIFs sehen wie aus  ? Die ISO war bei dir zu gering (oder die das Objektiv nicht offenblendig genug).


 
Ups hab ich vergessen, die sehen wie folgt aus:
1. Bild: 25 sek., f5.6, ISO 800
2. Bild: 13 sek., f5.6, ISO 800

Beide mit Kitobjektiv geknipst.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es kommt über die nächste Zeit noch einiges an Material


----------



## call_911 (26. April 2014)

Mal ein kleines "Bild-Battle" welches findet ihr besser und warum?
Bzw. findet ihr überhaupt eins schön?


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2014)

Nr2, weil da mMn Bildaufbau, und die Unschärfe besser ist.


----------



## totovo (26. April 2014)

War heute mit der K-3 im Leipziger Zoo!
Hat extrem viel spaß gemacht, vor allem der AF! Kein Vergleich zu vorher. Im zusammenspiel mit dem Sigma 70-200 f 2,8 ist das ein Traum!

hier mal ein erstes Bild, wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich die ~600 Bilder durch habe!

Eyh, alter! Was guckst du, hä?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (26. April 2014)

Bei Regen machts doch viel mehr Spaß


----------



## totovo (26. April 2014)

nee, nix da!

_Da laus mich doch ein Affe!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2014)

Mit Müh und Not ein gutes Bild bei den Karlsruher Affen erreicht.
Linse direkt auf die Glasplatte angesetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (26. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Der hat ja noch das "Essen" im Mundwinkel.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2014)

Ich auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. April 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2014)

Wir haben hier doch einen riesigen Erdmännchen-Fan...

Dürfte ihm gefallen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJ4CYbCGhLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## totovo (27. April 2014)

genial!

die gabs in Leipzig auch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. April 2014)

Schnappschüsse aus der Königsbrücker Heide.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dorow (27. April 2014)

Canon EOS 650D mit Canon 55-250 STM Objektiv

ISO 1600
250mm
f 5/6
1/2500 sek.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wir haben hier doch einen riesigen Erdmännchen-Fan...
> 
> Dürfte ihm gefallen:


JAAAA!!!! Herrlich, danke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2014)

Skipper, Private und ein neutraler Beobachter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (27. April 2014)

Rico war doch auch da 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein zweiter Beobachter ist auch im Anflug!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. April 2014)

@der_yappi: Das Glas scheint auch bei Offenblende  nicht schlecht zu sein. Da sind ein paar schöne Bilder bei. 

Gestern beim Spaziergang überm Friedhof habe ich mal ausprobiert, wie sich das Sigma 70-200 f2,8 an der D700 macht. Sind allerdings mehr Schnappschüsse, alle aus der Hand und nicht immer da scharf, wo es sein sollte (Eichhörnchen). Die kleine Puppengruppe befand sich in einem Gebüsch, neben einem Grabstein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. April 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Schnappschüsse aus der Königsbrücker Heide.


Nr 1 und 4 sind meine Favoriten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @der_yappi: Das Glas scheint auch bei Offenblende  nicht schlecht zu sein. Da sind ein paar schöne Bilder bei.


Ich muss bis dato sagen das es eine 1A Sache war mein Sigma 70-200 EX HSM II abzugeben und dafür das 70-200 F4 VR Nikkor zu nehmen
Kleiner, leichter, handlicher, OHNE Monopod gut bedienbar und den Preis allemal wert.
Mal kucken wie sich die Linse beim Konzert am 02.05. schlägt.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> ...Sigma 70-200 f2,8 an der D700 macht...


 Welche Version von der Linse?


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Sigma 70-200 f2,8 an der D700


 
Sieht an sich gar nicht so übel aus. Nur das Bokeh  ist teilweise ganz schön unruhig... Aber das kann zum Beispiel das Canon 70-200/2.8L IS Version I auch "gut" ...


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Version von der Linse?


Das Gleiche, das du auch hattest, EX HSM II.


----------



## Gast20190124 (27. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit EF-S 17-55


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (29. April 2014)

Blumen und Affen hab ich auch... Die Walnuß ist mit einem Retroadapter und einem alten Soligor 70-210 entstanden.
Massive Overload


----------



## der_yappi (29. April 2014)

Abhängen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (29. April 2014)

Richtig was los hier in dem Thread 

Hab leider ein Backup gemacht und danach noch ein paar Bilder entwickelt, also nicht wegen der Qualität wundern, weil ich's nochmal von Facebook heruntergezogen habe 

Dann mach ich nun mal wieder 'ne Fliege, da dum tss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D5000 | Sigma 105mm Makro | ISO-100 | 1/200 Sek. | F/9





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D5000 | Sigma 105mm Makro | ISO-100 | 1/400 Sek. | F/4.5


----------



## totovo (30. April 2014)

ganz nach dem motto: "Ey, was guckst du?"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (30. April 2014)

@Airboume:

Das 105er ist so ein geiles Teil 



So dann läut ich auch mal den Frühling ein 
Auch mit dem 105er Sigma geschossen


----------



## Ralle@ (30. April 2014)

Leider war es heut windig, das erschwerte mir die Arbeit


----------



## der_yappi (30. April 2014)

sing...


_Ich möchte ein Eisbär sein - am kalten Polar_










Zwei der Bären lagen direkt an der Glasscheibe und haben sich gesonnt - waren also vlt en paar cm weg.
Ganz schöne Brocken
Leider "nur" durch die Scheibe hindurch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der dritte im Bunde hatte sichs eher im Schatten gemütlich gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (1. Mai 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> sing...  Ich möchte ein Eisbär sein - am kalten Polar  Zwei der Bären lagen direkt an der Glasscheibe und haben sich gesonnt - waren also vlt en paar cm weg. Ganz schöne Brocken Leider "nur" durch die Scheibe hindurch <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=735584"/>  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=735585"/>  Der dritte im Bunde hatte sichs eher im Schatten gemütlich gemacht <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=735583"/>



Einer von den dreien ist aber echt ein Monster, was die Größe angeht


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (1. Mai 2014)

ja, der lebt noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2014)

Eine heiße Sache! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. Mai 2014)

Extra um 4:00 Uhr aufgestanden und dann gab es nur Standardgeflügel.


Irgendwann war es auch hell genug, für taugliche Verschlußzeiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es platsche recht laut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Enten waren an Land.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2014)

Die Entenmännchen sind gut getroffen.
Als ich letztens im Zoo welche vor der Linse hatte hat der AF zwar gemeint er hätte getroffen - aber irgendwie war das Ergebnis nicht so das wahre...
Oder es lag an der Blende (f4)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Etwas anderes Geflügel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2014)

Federviech? Kein Problem... 



Spoiler



Wo ist das Luftgewehr?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Opi: 120-300 + 1,4x ?


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Federviech?...


 Ihr habt ja komische Tauben, ich habe noch nie eine 'ne grüne Kirsche fressen sehen. Irgendwie ein bisschen fehlgeleitet, da ist Dein "spoiler-hidden" Vorschlag wohl berechtigt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> @Opi: 120-300 + 1,4x ?


Yep, an der D300s, ich brauchte Brennweite.

Hier noch ein paar. Bei der startenden Ente habe ich noch schnell die Kamera hochgerissen und versucht, das Teil einigermaßen in den Fokus zu bekommen. Dann mit Dauerfeuer drauf. Ich hätte etwas kürzer belichten sollen, hätte nicht erwartet, dass die sich so schnell bewegen (1/320sek.). Dafür ist es halt etwas dynamischer. Leider tauchte plötzlich von links der Baum im Bild auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (3. Mai 2014)

Mal ein bisschen was Älteres (Deshalb auch so viele auf einmal )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese hier sind während dem Tag gemacht worden, als der Sahara-Staub seinen Höhepunkt erreicht hat - wenn ihr euch noch erinnert  
Deshalb ists da so extrem diesig oder eher staubig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das hier ist einfach nur ein Bauernhof 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Mai 2014)

Kommts mir nur so vor, oder ist auf 90% der Bilder der vordere Bildteil scharf, der Hintergrund aber unscharf?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2014)

Könnte durchaus sein. Ich vermute mal, es wurde die automatische fokuspunkt-wahl benutzt. (genau deswegen leg ich immer manuell fest, wo die kamera die schärfe suchen soll)


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2014)

Affencatchen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian.pitt (3. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Könnte durchaus sein. Ich vermute mal, es wurde die automatische fokuspunkt-wahl benutzt. (genau deswegen leg ich immer manuell fest, wo die kamera die schärfe suchen soll)


 
Nein wurde nicht benutzt, ich fokussiere in der Regel immer manuell, hab ja auch genug Zeit  
Ich hab mich selbst gewundert, wieso die Bilder hier so unscharf aussschauen (OOC ist es schon um einiges schärfer, und nachgeschärft schauts dann wirklich sehr scharf aus)

Ich glaub es liegt dran, dass das Forum die Bilder schlecht downsized, und sie deshalb so unscharf werden.
(In der Windowsfotoanzeige schauen sie alle ganz normal aus )

Das Erste und das Zweite haben Kantenlänge 2000, das 3. und 4. 1200
Das 2. und 4. sind vom Lightroom Export für den Bildschirm nachgeschärft, die Anderen 2 nicht

edit: Das 4. schaut fast am besten aus, ist aber wohl Geschmackssache


----------



## djnoob (3. Mai 2014)

*totovo*@ Serengeti Park?


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2014)

Nee, leider nicht... Pongoland im Zoo Leipzig!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (4. Mai 2014)

Dann lad ich auch mal hier ein paar Fotos aus meinem Südtirol Urlab hoch


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Mai 2014)

Mal auf der faulen Haut liegen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (4. Mai 2014)

call_911 schrieb:


> @Airboume:
> 
> Das 105er ist so ein geiles Teil


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Macht richtig Spaß das 'scharfe' Glas 
Hab noch ein paar mehr Bilder mit dem Objektiv 

F/8; 1/200; ISO125 _________ F/4.5; 1/500; ISO100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein 100% crop direkt vom RAW - unter Optimalbedingungen echt krass. Auch bei 'nur' einer D5000 ^^
F/4.5; 1/500; ISO100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Mai 2014)

Nur ein Schnappschuss, aber durch das Abendlicht durchaus interessant, was haltet ihr davon? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1/400 f2.5 ISO 100
Mit dem Canon 50mm f1.4


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Mai 2014)

@der_yappi: Hast du bei den Flamingobildern den Hintergrund nachträglich (per EBV) dunkler gemacht oder war der so? Der Kontrast kommt richtig gut rüber. 


Ich hab einen Vogelfutterdieb erwischt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Dompfaff sammelt das, was runterfällt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Mai 2014)

War ein Zufall - habe die Bilder nur verkleinert.
In real war der Hintergrund nicht so Dunkel - auf den Bildern dann schon.
War nicht so beabsichtigt, das Ergebnis finde ich aber besser so


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann auch natur :p


----------



## BillDschirm (5. Mai 2014)

Heute ein wenig durch den Park gewatschelt und das Kit-Tele ausprobiert; bei 230mm aus der Hand noch ganz passabel, denke ich:


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2014)

Schöner flair beim pixelflair


----------



## BillDschirm (5. Mai 2014)

bitte was? ^^

Das letzte Bild für diese Woche, es stammt noch vom letzten WE:


----------



## pixelflair (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist kein lens-flair 

ist eine blüte die gefühlt 2mm vor der Linse war...


----------



## SXFreak (5. Mai 2014)

Fand ich recht gelungen, wenn auch technisch sicherlich armselig....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2014)

Flair
vs.
Lens Flare


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Flair
> vs.
> Lens Flare


 
Das war vermutlich ein Witz...


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. Mai 2014)

.....


----------



## BillDschirm (9. Mai 2014)

Neue Linse, neues Glück - ich liebe das Teil schon jetzt.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2014)

Schnegge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2014)

Der Fokus liegt leicht vor der Schnegge . War der AI-Servo überfordert   ?


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Fokus liegt leicht vor der Schnegge . War der AI-Servo überfordert   ?


Du darfst mich ruhig Fly nennen. AI find ich nicht so dolle.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2014)

Öhm, du hast doch ne Canon, oder ? Klick dich mal durch deine AF-Modi  .


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2014)

Bei  einer Schnecke? So schnell ist sie doch nicht. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Bei  einer Schnecke? So schnell ist sie doch nicht. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


 
http://thetruthaboutdragons.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/sarcasm.jpeg

.....................


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2014)

AI-Servo AF  "Zum scharf stellen Bewegter Objekte"
One-Shot AF  "Zum scharf stellen Unbewegter Objekte"


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2014)

Ich gebs auf...


----------



## target2804 (10. Mai 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> AI-Servo AF  "Zum scharf stellen Bewegter Objekte"
> One-Shot AF  "Zum scharf stellen Unbewegter Objekte"



das war einfach nur sarkasmus. klar kein AI-Servo für die schnecke. da sie aber etwas unscharf ist und noch dazu so langsam, der kleine witz am rande....


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2014)

Endlich mal mal jemand der was erklärt. Und nicht gleich in den Tisch beißt. Alles gut.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hab ichs auch verstanden. 
Bin bei der Fotografie noch so neu dass ich noch nicht reif genug für Sarkasmus bin.


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2014)

Von der Elbe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Mai 2014)

Heute ist Mamatag. 
(Mit dem Handy fotografiert.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (14. Mai 2014)

Hab mal ein paar Tulpen fotografiert. Objektiv ist das Auto Revuenon 50 mm 1:1.9.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Mai 2014)

Postkarten Blau! Endlich Frühling!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (16. Mai 2014)

Etwas surreal,  eben mal mit dem Handy geschossen und zugeschnitten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Mai 2014)

Das 120-300mm mit 2x Konverter an der 300s. Mit einem 600mm f/4 kann die Kombi sicher nicht mithalten, ist aber noch zufriedenstellend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Mai 2014)

Noch mal einige von meiner Tour gestern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lieblingsbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ist colorkey nicht so meins, hier hat es aber irgendwie gepasst. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich die Idee dazu geklaut habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein wenig Geflügel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einige Freihandmacros (D700, Sigma 180mm f/2.8 os):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (18. Mai 2014)

Die tropfen und das colorkey huhn sind super.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2014)

Nein, das ist nicht super!



Spoiler



DAS IST SUPER GEIL!


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank! 

Ich habe das Bild vom Blässhuhn noch einmal neu bearbeitet. Das farbige hatte so einen roten Schnabel. Etwas größere Auflösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ein bisschen bearbeitet, wenn ihr wollt lade ich das nochmal unbearbeitet hoch.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2014)

Nebenprodukte einer Familienfeier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (19. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. Mai 2014)

nix los hier? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2014)

Waldrunde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2014)

Nachschub . Man kann das 18-35 mit ein bisschen Croppen auch als Makroersatz nutzen . Beiden übrigens bei Offenblende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (22. Mai 2014)

Das ist bokehlicious


----------



## Hideout (22. Mai 2014)

Grüne Landschaft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (22. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nikon D7100 | F/2.8 | 1/800 | ISO 250​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nikon D7100 | F/2.8 | 1/640 | ISO 250​
Noch was von meinen letzten Ferien, hier in Kolumbien, beides mit Offenblende. (24-70mm F/2.8)


----------



## djnoob (23. Mai 2014)

moin moin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (23. Mai 2014)

Irgenwie hab ich mit der 70d doch einige Fokusprobleme... Kann aber auch sein das die alte 55-250 Kitlinse mir vom Regal gefallen ist.. 

Mit canon eos remote übertragen und etway zugeschnitten und aufgehellt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Mai 2014)

djnoob schrieb:


> moin moin


Braunschweig, und moin moin? Cool!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (23. Mai 2014)

, noch ein Braunschweiger? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Mai 2014)

Nicht ganz, ein wenig nordwestlicher. man kann auch sagen Bremer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (23. Mai 2014)

djnoob schrieb:


> , noch ein Braunschweiger?



nicht nur einer...  und eigentlich kennen sich doch hier alle persönlich oder sind sogar zusammen selbsständig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2014)

pixelflair schrieb:


> eigentlich kennen sich doch hier alle persönlich oder sind sogar zusammen selbsständig
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Wie wo was? Ich bin Peiner, ja  !


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2014)

Noch ein "Alibi" hinterher .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2014)

Blume...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXtIO (25. Mai 2014)

Hi,

vor ein paar Wochen gelang es mir, ein paar Insekten gut aufzunehmen. Wie immer bei solchen Motiven, 1 Bild von 50 Versuchen war gelungen 

Aufgenommen mit einer Sony Nex-3N, Makro Objektiv SEL30M35




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Mai 2014)

Nachschub, leider alle ohne Besucher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wakey (25. Mai 2014)

Wird wohl Zeit auch mal was Beizutragen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe auch Sig.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Mai 2014)

Gestern beim Spaziergang hatte ich mal das Macro mit.
Die Biester sind ganz schön schnell unterwegs in der Mittagswärme. Mit viel Glück setzen sie sich denn auch mal ganz kurz auf ein Blatt. Da denn auch noch die optimale Position zum Motiv erwischen, ist fast unmöglich. Trotzdem bin ich mit meinen ersten Libellen ganz zufrieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blümchen gab es da auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2014)

Heute gab's Fisch zum Mittag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar Schnappschüsse vom Spaziergang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michae1971 (25. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Mai 2014)

Am Samstag war die Milchstraße mal in Bayern gut zu sehen. Belichtungszeit 15 Sek., ISO 3.200, F2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (26. Mai 2014)

Nachbearbeitet habe ich nur ein wenig Kontrast, Klarheit und Schärfe.

Rhododendron



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (28. Mai 2014)

Ich war mal wieder Korsaken (Steppenfuchs) besuchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Mai 2014)

Kannst du mir das 2. in voller Auflösung zuschicken?
Würde das gerne als Wallpaper benutzen.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Mai 2014)

Um Unklarheiten zu vermeiden, das erste wird eine Chili-Schote.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2014)

Bild 4 

Alibibild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Mai 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder Korsaken (Steppenfuchs) besuchen


Leider sind beim Bild Nr. 3 die Ohren angeschnitten. Und der Zaun deutlich zu sehen. Die anderen finde ich 



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bild 4


Danke. Irgendwie gibbet hier kein "Gefällt mir". Hätte ich aber geklickt, wenn er den da wäre.
Edit: Nu isser  da. Das ist ja wieder drollig.
Edit 2: Danke Klutten!


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2014)

Eigenartig. -.-

Alibitestbild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt?

Evt. ist der Gefällt mir Button zu Christi hochgefahren.


----------



## dome001 (29. Mai 2014)

Hier ein Alter-Steinbruch


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2014)

Himmelfahrt-Regen-Spaziergang. Das Rotkehlchen ist zwar etwas unscharf, finde es trotzdem ganz hübsch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Mai 2014)

Man kann auch hässliche Kinder lieb haben: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schildkröte hat mich etwas überrascht. Muss wohl jemand ausgesetzt haben. Leider freihand und stark gecropt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Man kann auch hässliche Kinder lieb haben:


 Zumindest sieht es auf den ersten beiden Bildern nicht gerade hübsch aus. Die Foto's allerdings schon.


Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Die Schildkröte hat mich etwas überrascht. Muss wohl jemand ausgesetzt haben.


Scheint keine einheimische Art zu sein, vllt. die hier: Rotwangen-Schmuckschildkröte.


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Mai 2014)

@mattinator: Danke, freut mich wenns gefällt. 

Noch ein paar Macros hinterher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2014)

*QUAK*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (30. Mai 2014)

Aus dem Park..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2014)

Nicht hauen! Ist mit einem sigma 70-300 DG OS bei 300mm gemacht. (100€-linse)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Raritäten aus dem Leipziger Seenland.
Bienenfresser (Bienenfresser am Geiseltalsee - Bienenfresser am Geiseltalsee), leider konnten wir nicht dichter heran, was für die Vögel jedoch besser ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine einheimische Orchidee (Braunrote Stendelwurz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch ein paar weitere hübsche (mehr oder weniger jugendfreie) Motive



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (4. Juni 2014)

A long way down to the city...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juni 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=744936"/>


Das empfinde ich als einwenig zu düster.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2014)

Jewitter? Hallo? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disneyfreund (4. Juni 2014)

Dieses Foto habe ich gerade geschossen.
Mit einer Sony DSC WX 200.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesen Wolken wurde bei mir die Nacht eingeleitet.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Dieses Foto habe ich gerade geschossen.
> Mit einer Sony DSC WX 200.
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Dezent" unterbelichtet - so kann man Dramatik auch künstlich erzeugen.


----------



## Euda (5. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juni 2014)

Kommen jetzt nur noch Wolken hier?  

Ne kleine Spielerei, macht Spaß mit Handy und DSLR gleichzeitig zu knipsen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Juni 2014)

Sommergefühl zum Pfingstwochenende! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (8. Juni 2014)

Qualität ist leider nicht der Wahnsinn, lag an den relativ schlechten Lichtverhältnissen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2014)

Bagui schrieb:


> Qualität ist leider nicht der Wahnsinn, lag an den relativ schlechten Lichtverhältnissen


 
ISO200 und dann über schlechte Lichtverhältnisse meckern ? Die D90 kann man doch 1A bis mindestens ISO1000 nutzen... Die Halle is doch nen Lichttempel...


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juni 2014)

Bagui schrieb:


> Qualität ist leider nicht der Wahnsinn, lag an den relativ schlechten Lichtverhältnissen[/ATTACH]


Aber den Pieper empfinde ich als gelungen.


----------



## Rat Six (8. Juni 2014)

Bagui schrieb:


> Qualität ist leider nicht der Wahnsinn, lag an den relativ schlechten Lichtverhältnissen


 Also solche Hallen hätte ich auch gerne. Bei uns war ich meistens bei ISO1600 und F2.8 bei 1/125s, das sind dann scheis Verhältnisse. Falls du bei den Pferdebildern Mitzieher versuchen wolltest, ok, ansonsten nächstes Mal auf ISO800 und 1/500s. Damit sollten dann wsentlich bessere Ergebnisse rauskommen.


----------



## Bagui (8. Juni 2014)

Danke für Lob und Kritik. 
Ich kam leider viel zu spät in die Halle und hatte grad mal 5 Minuten das Pferdchen vor der Linse, war auch ein bisschen Sprachlos von seinen Sprüngen und Tritten das ich erstmal aufhören musste zu sabbern und endlich die Linse draufhalten konnte. Hatte gehofft das das Licht doch stärker wär als es letzten Endes war, ich war auch schon bei wesentlich schlechterem Wetter in der Halle, hatte dann sogar den ISO hochgedreht aber die Bilder waren nicht so der Knaller. 
Ich werd es nächste Woche erneut versuchen und hoffen das jemand sein Pferdchen drin herumrennen lässt 
Die Bilder draussen sind übrigens 1A geworden, obwohl ich ja "nur" das Tammi 70-300 4-5,6 hab, aber klasse Linse für den Preis


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Juni 2014)

Gestern durfte mal das 90mm Tamron an die D700:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wiese im Gegenlicht mit dem Sigma 70-200:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. Juni 2014)

Rund um Moritzburg (Sachsen, werden einige kennen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2014)

Über konstriktive Kritik und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Über konstriktive Kritik und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Wie wärs mit dem Passenden Thread? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung-34.html


Alibibild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2014)

Darf hier etwa kein Feedback gegeben werden?


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2014)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Dieser Threat soll alleine für Naturaufnahmen aller Art sein


 


Alibibild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2014)

Der Sommer tut nicht allem gut .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung, wie manche Leute es schaffen, Libellen im Flug abzulichten.  Ich bin da heute gnadenlos gescheitert, obwohl so einige da rumflogen. Die Biester sind einfach zu schnell und fliegen wild umher. 

Wenn die sich einmal irgendwo setzten, denn mit wenig ansprechenden Hintergrund. So richtig nähern kann man sich denen auch nicht, die hauen sofort ab. Da muss ich wohl doch mal früh morgens los. Hoffentlich finde ich denn auch welche.

Das Erste mit dem 180mm Sigma und 1.4x Konverter an FX, die anderen mit dem 120-300 und 1.4x Konverter an DX. Trotzdem musste ich bei allen noch croppen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam sehen die Kleinen etwas ansprechender aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kam gerade auf mich zu, als sie von einem Lichtstrahl erwischt wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disneyfreund (9. Juni 2014)

Ich habe das aller erste mal in meinem Leben Blitze fotografieren können .

Mit einer Sony DSC WX 200

Hier die Blitze herausgeschnitten und herangezommt  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Original Aufnahmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Ich experimentiere noch mit der Kamera.
Aber es macht massig spaß


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2014)

Sehr toll.


----------



## mattinator (9. Juni 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie manche Leute es schaffen, Libellen im Flug abzulichten.  Ich bin da heute gnadenlos gescheitert, obwohl so einige da rumflogen. Die Biester sind einfach zu schnell und fliegen wild umher.
> 
> Wenn die sich einmal irgendwo setzten, denn mit wenig ansprechenden Hintergrund. So richtig nähern kann man sich denen auch nicht, die hauen sofort ab. Da muss ich wohl doch mal früh morgens los. Hoffentlich finde ich denn auch welche.


 Habe ich auch schon oft ergebnislos versucht. Die Idee mit früh ist nicht schlecht. Wenn es kühl ist, sind sie vllt. noch nicht so stark auf Touren. Hilfreich ist ein kleiner Teich. Da ist das Jagdrevier überschaubar und oft fliegen sie dort feste Routen.
Dabei hatte ich mal eine im Flug erwischt, allerdings sehr schlecht fokussiert, nur als (negatives) Bsp. (links am Rand). Kurz danach habe ich sie dann in einem Baum abgelichtet, an dieser Stelle hat sie sich vorher auch schon mehrfach niedergelassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (10. Juni 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie manche Leute es schaffen, Libellen im Flug abzulichten.  Ich bin da heute gnadenlos gescheitert, obwohl so einige da rumflogen. Die Biester sind einfach zu schnell und fliegen wild umher.
> 
> Wenn die sich einmal irgendwo setzten, denn mit wenig ansprechenden Hintergrund. So richtig nähern kann man sich denen auch nicht, die hauen sofort ab. Da muss ich wohl doch mal früh morgens los. Hoffentlich finde ich denn auch welche.


Gibt gewisse Geräte, die die Kamera auslösen, sobald das Insekt in die Lichtschranke fliegt. Dann heißt es nur noch sehr, sehr geduldig sein.


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Juni 2014)

Diese Interressanten Fotos sind mir heute gelungen .

Dazu eine Frage, wie stelle ich die Kamera am besten ein, wenn ich ohne Verfälschung der Farbe,
dunkle Gewitterwolken fotografieren möchte?

Hatte die Sony WX 200 diesmal auf Nachtszene stehen.
Und ich muss sagen, sah schon deutlich realler aus, als mit intelligenter Automatik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt mal der Kontrasst zum Foto, was ich heute Morgen im Garten geschossen habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Beim nächsten Gewitter, was bald hoffentlich kommt, geh ich wieder auf Blitze-Jagd


----------



## Placebo (10. Juni 2014)

Schau mal hier rein  Wenn du solche Dinge wissen willst, dann bist du dort deutlich besser bedient und Kritik gibts auch mehr zu den Fotos. Der Thread ist nicht umsonst der, der zur Zeit am Schnellsten wächst. Stichworte für dich wären übrigens Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO und vor allem Weißabgleich. Schau dir die mal an und vergiss die intelligente Automatik - denn die ist alles, nur nicht sonderlich helle.


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Juni 2014)

@ Placebo Danke, konnte mich reinlesen und schon ne Menge gelernt.

Blitze fastzienieren mich einfach 
Den richtigen Moment zu erwischen, das ist die kunst dabei.
Mit der Chance von gefühlten 1 zu 100 einen Blitz zu erwischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen ist sehr interressant :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man 2 auf einmal :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Juni 2014)

Achtung, keine Blitze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Juni 2014)

@FlyKilla schöne Blumen 

Diesmal keine Blitze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Wildwiese



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juni 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> @FlyKilla schöne Blumen [/IMG]


Danke, ich kann auch Vögel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (13. Juni 2014)

So, Pfingsten im Garten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (14. Juni 2014)

Noch ein Überbleibsel aus dem Urlaub...


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Juni 2014)

Heute waren die Libellen nicht ganz so scheu und liessen mich etwas näher ran. Zudem war die D300s eine gute "Brennweitenverlängerung".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jeweils einmal mit relativ offener Blende und einmal abgeblendet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. Juni 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> ... und liessen mich etwas näher ran.


 Appropos "nicht ganz so scheu": es geht noch dichter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, die war noch nicht tot. Aber vllt. war es ihr etwas zu warm, da ist sie ein Stückchen mitgefahren.


----------



## call_911 (15. Juni 2014)

Endlich sind die Blumenziebeln mal aufgegangen


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (15. Juni 2014)

Nummer 3 ist supi, Nummer 2 etwas unglücklich im Ausschnitt und Nummero Uno etwas unscharf; da hätte eine Blende, welche die Blüte vollständig erfasst hätte, mehr Wirkung entfaltet.


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Juni 2014)

@mattinator: Gibs zu, die ist dressiert! 

Noch einige von Gestern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig mit dem Gegenlicht gespielt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da reichten auch 420mm am Crop nicht, ich musste noch stark beschneiden. Das rot leuchtenden Auge wollte ich aber unbedingt haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für eine naturnahe Geräuschkulisse wurde auch gesorgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. Juni 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @mattinator: Gibs zu, die ist dressiert!


 Leider nicht. Irgendwie faszinieren mich diese Insekten. Wäre mal cool, eine Libelle als Haustier. Andererseits: bei der kurzen Lebensdauer dann auch sehr oft ein schmerzlicher Abschied.
Btw., noch ein paar erste Versuche mit meiner Panasonic TZ5. Die Libellen zugegeben etwas unscharf, aber maximaler Zoom, durch den Wind bewegtes Schilf und keine Ahnung ließen nicht mehr zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (15. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Impressionen von Heute. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (16. Juni 2014)

Libelle hab ich och




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (16. Juni 2014)

Meine Ausbeute aus dem Rosengarten im Westfalenpark Dortmund.


----------



## mayo (16. Juni 2014)

Das vorletzte kommt echt gut


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Juni 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Nummer 3 ist supi, Nummer 2 etwas unglücklich im Ausschnitt und Nummero Uno etwas unscharf; da hätte eine Blende, welche die Blüte vollständig erfasst hätte, mehr Wirkung entfaltet.


Nummero Uno, ist so gewollt. Das sind Jalapenos, die sind scharf genug. Nummer 2, yup, ging in die Hose. Nummer 3, danke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zwei kleine Beatle-Fans:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (18. Juni 2014)

Mein aller erstes Blumenbild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 400, f5,6, 1/3200sek


----------



## Haspu (19. Juni 2014)

Ich war mal wieder an meinem liebsten Waldsee und hab ein schönen Froschkonzert miterleben dürfen. Wieviel Frösche es dort gab könnt ihr an dem Foto sehen


----------



## Bagui (20. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal den Morgen genutzt. Was ein Glück sind die kleinen nicht so schreckhaft und lassen mich mit dem 40mm doch sehr nah ran


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2014)

Jetzt habe ich auch mal ein paar Mondkrater (oder zumindest deren Schatten).
Nachts habe ich das nie hinbekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei Störche im Flug bei der Entfernung mit maximalem Zoom am Himmel noch zu finden war gar nicht so einfach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier war ja was los.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(kalendarischer) Sommeranfang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Etwas "Nachschlag mit "Geflatter", "Gesumm" und "Gekrieche" (damit's erste laden der Seite schneller geht, "gespoilert").
Die Schwebfliege in Bild 7 war nur Zufall.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (23. Juni 2014)

Und ich dachte schon meine 70d hätte auch einen leichten Fehlfokus... Die etwas "machtige" Qualität kommt durch die automatishce Konvertierung der eos-app. Alles mit dem Sigma 17-50 / 2.8


----------



## totovo (23. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2014)

Was der Garten gerade so hergibt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles mit dem "alten Eisen" 40D und 18-35 bzw 85er .


----------



## djnoob (26. Juni 2014)

Posthornschnecke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (29. Juni 2014)

Ich war auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nikon D5000 | Sigma 105mm Makro | F/7.1 | ISO-100 | HDR aus 8 Aufnahmen (1/4000 bis 1/30)​ 

More's coming soon.

LG Air


----------



## BillDschirm (29. Juni 2014)

Vom Wochenende:


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Vom Wochenende:


 
Kannst du das noch in Farbe reinstellen?
Würde mich interessieren wie das aussieht


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. Juni 2014)

Hier einer in Farbe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blätter alle, und nun ? Da werden wir einfach langsam mal ein Schmetterling.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2014)

Sollten Sterne werden - Wetter sagt nein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (29. Juni 2014)

Klar, anbei das Bild in Farbe. Das Licht war mies und mein Zoom ist recht lichtschwach, daher hatte ich es mal lieber konvertiert.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Juni 2014)

Spaziergang am Teich mit dem 70-200 an FX:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (30. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (1. Juli 2014)

August 2012 beim Heidelbeersammeln


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2014)

Huch, was haben wir denn hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2014)

Paar Flamingos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juli 2014)

Gardenien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nix los hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (5. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Bilder aus meinem letzten Berchtesgaden Urlaub


----------



## Euda (5. Juli 2014)

Ein kleines Testbild vom Nexus 5, lief auch kurz durch Lightroom.
Die Kamera ist nicht berauschend, skaliert auf maximal Full HD lassen sich die Bilder für ein Smartphone durchaus sehen, bei 100% Skalierung der 8MP ist das ganze jedoch rauschiger Blur-Matsch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (5. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Impressionen aus dem Lausitzer Seenland.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (6. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (6. Juli 2014)

Beim fotografieren ruhig mal aufs Ganse gehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Juli 2014)

Konserve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (6. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild, von meinem Zuhause Natur 
375 Liter 150x50x50
Hoffe passt zum Thread, wenn nicht, einfach löschen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodny (7. Juli 2014)

Wie bekommst Du das Riesending denn sauber?


----------



## mattinator (7. Juli 2014)

Rodny schrieb:


> Wie bekommst Du das Riesending denn sauber?


Graskarpfen ?


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2014)

Etwas von Gestern 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch etwas von letzter Woche. Musst noch ein bisschen nachbearbeiten 
(Wobei mir der Himmel ein bisschen zu hell wurde -.-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juli 2014)

Schnappschuss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2014)

Charly313 schrieb:


> Schnappschuss:


 
Mitm Handy? Wieso haste dem zweiten Zossen denn fast den Kopf abgesäbelt?


----------



## Charly313 (9. Juli 2014)

Ne mit ordentlicher Kamera. War nen versehen . Der Gaul ist direkt aus der letzten Pose in die Pose auf dem 2ten Bild gegangen. War nicht viel Zeit zum einstellen 

VG Philipp


----------



## Hideout (9. Juli 2014)

Wiesenblümchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (9. Juli 2014)

Keine Schnappschüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle mit dem 105er Makro von Sigma geschossen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F/7.1 | 1/160s | ISO-400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HDR aus neun Bildern | F/4.5 | 1/4000s bis 1/15s | ISO-200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HDR aus fünf Bildern | F/6.3 | 1/4000 bis 1/500s | ISO-159




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F/5.6 | 1/500s | ISO-317




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F/4.5 | 1/100s | ISO-100 | Bokehlicious!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F/4 | 1/200s | ISO-400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F/4.5 | 1/320s | ISO-126


Ich hoffe sie gefallen! Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen! 

LG Air


----------



## BillDschirm (9. Juli 2014)

Wie bekommt man diesen Effekt siehe Bild 5 + 6 hin, dass die Pflanze so einen seltsam verschwommenen Eindruck macht.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2014)

Blende auf, nah ran  ?


----------



## BillDschirm (9. Juli 2014)

Das sieht eher aus, als hätte man mit dem Verwischenwerkzeug in PS rumgespielt.


----------



## SanjiWhite (9. Juli 2014)

Bitte verzeiht mir die paar Gebäude 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (10. Juli 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man diesen Effekt siehe Bild 5 + 6 hin, dass die Pflanze so einen seltsam verschwommenen Eindruck macht.


 Hey,
dafür habe ich im Grundsatz ein bisschen mit dem Ölfarbe-Filter von Photoshop CC gespielt. 


Und danke für die Blumen 

edit: Die Detailschärfe von dem Objektiv mach mich ja immer wieder fassungslos: 100% crop: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (10. Juli 2014)

@Sanji:

Allesamt richtig tolle Bilder, das letzte Bild ist mein Favorit!


----------



## SanjiWhite (10. Juli 2014)

Runde zwei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Juli 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Bitte verzeiht mir die paar Gebäude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist ja ein Erdmännchen dabei. Das muß ich ja gut finden *breitgrins*
....Obwohl, ein büschen viel SW.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (10. Juli 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Da ist ja ein Erdmännchen dabei. Das muß ich ja gut finden *breitgrins*
> ....Obwohl, ein büschen viel SW.



Fast alle Bilder, bis auf den Flamingo, sind Infrarot Aufnahmen. Und die kommen meiner Meinung nach in SW besser rüber 

ERDMÄNNCHEN!


----------



## Zureh (11. Juli 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Kommt der Hund frisch aus der Dusche?


----------



## SanjiWhite (11. Juli 2014)

Fast... Regen


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juli 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Fast alle Bilder, bis auf den Flamingo, sind Infrarot Aufnahmen. Und die kommen meiner Meinung nach in SW besser rüber
> 
> ERDMÄNNCHEN!


`kay. War ja auch nur mein persönliches Geschmacksempfinden. Und das ist nun mal nicht maßgebend.
Anbei ein wenig Gardenien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> `kay. War ja auch nur mein persönliches Geschmacksempfinden. Und das ist nun mal nicht maßgebend.
> Anbei ein wenig Gardenien.


 
Für meinen Geschmack hätte bei allen die Blende etwas weite rzu gekonnt, damit nicht nur die vorderste Kante der Blüte innerhalb der Schärfenebene liegt. Das letzte wird dadurch gar zu einem Fall für die Rundablage (zumal es auch leicht verwackelt ist).

Edit: Mal eben im Garten gewesen. 7D 18-35 und entsprechend gecropt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (12. Juli 2014)

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder! Alle Klausuren vorbei, da bleibt auch mal wieder Zeit für´s Hobby 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (12. Juli 2014)

Mal zur Abwechslung eine Landschaftsaufnahme - ich hoffe, dass sie gefällt. Den Masten kann man sicherlich weglassen, er passt aber irgendwie ganz gut hinein.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack hätte bei allen die Blende etwas weite rzu gekonnt, damit nicht nur die vorderste Kante der Blüte innerhalb der Schärfenebene liegt. Das letzte wird dadurch gar zu einem Fall für die Rundablage (zumal es auch leicht verwackelt ist).
> 
> Edit: Mal eben im Garten gewesen. 7D 18-35 und entsprechend gecropt.
> 
> ...


Tja, wie heißt es so schön, "Geschmack ist relativ", oder so ähnlich. Mit kleiner Blende kann ich auch. Aber schon mal daran gedacht, das ich das so wollte? Das nennt man künstlerische Freiheit. Aber bei der Biene gebe ich Dir recht, das ist ein misslungener Schnappschuss. Und ich hatte einen Moment darüber nachgedacht es nicht zu posten. Was ich aber bei Deinen Bildern vermisse, sind die Exif Daten. Weil ich lerne immer gerne dazu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (13. Juli 2014)

Noch was von gestern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Exif Daten. Weil ich lerne immer gerne dazu.


 
Bringen dir genau nichts, da du nie im Leben exakt die selben Bedingungen wie zu dem Zeitpunkt vorfinden wirst. Aber wenn du unbedingt willst: f/4, 1/200sek, 35mm, ISO200


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juli 2014)

Bei einem einzelnen Bild bringt es nicht viel. Aber in der Summe aller ist es schon hilfreich.
Und sind diese Bilder besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2014)

Besser. Auch wenn ich finde, dass 1+2 so +1/3 bis +2/3EV vertragen könnten. Beziehungsweise nen bisschen dosiertes Zerren an der Gradationskurve .


----------



## call_911 (13. Juli 2014)

Heute Nachmittag aufgenommen


----------



## mayo (14. Juli 2014)

Erste Testbilder bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen mit dem neuen 90mm Makro. Freihand, kaum was dran gemacht...


----------



## Braineater (16. Juli 2014)

Ein paar unbearbeitete Bilder vom vorletzten WE. Gemacht mit meiner neuen Kombo aus Eos 70D und 17-55er/2.8 USM. Ich brauch leider noch etwas Übung mit der Cam bzw muss mich noch mal genauer mit dem Fokusmodul auseinandersetzen, da ich teilweise mit der Schärfeebene noch nicht wirklich zufrieden bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Juli 2014)

Erdmännchen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (16. Juli 2014)

Diese Lilie wuchs einfach so am Straßenrand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juli 2014)

Derzeit zu Besuch im Garten:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sind Schneller als die Aussehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gesichter der Nachbarschaft, einfach unbezahlbar! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2014)

Plume...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Juli 2014)

Nur ein Blässhuhn mit Nachwuchs. Elefanten laufen hier in HH gerade nicht rum 

Das Ufer war etwas steil, daher konnte ich nicht auf Augenhöhe gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der war auch mal wieder da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (17. Juli 2014)

Der Reiher ist sehr schick.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juli 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Diese Lilie wuchs einfach so am Straßenrand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz schön unverfroren von ihr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2014)

Leider unscharf. Du hast hier schon bessere Bilder gezeigt .


----------



## mayo (17. Juli 2014)

Etwas "Freihand" Natur...

Den Delta hab ich beim Einstellen der Linse gemacht, iso 1250...
Beim Rest hab ich nur versucht die Linse zu testen. Die helle Stelle beim Flügel des Nachtfalters ist eine Ecke von der PVC Box auf der er lag. Alles Freihand bei schlechtem Licht. Kein künstlerischer wert.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Leider unscharf. Du hast hier schon bessere Bilder gezeigt .


Brrrr..... Jetzt haste mich auffem Kieker, wa?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2014)

Nein, das sieht anders aus . Die eigene Meinung auszusprechen ist doch noch erlaubt, oder  ? Zu der Spinne (?): 1/40 ist da trotz Stabi vermutlich zu lang. Die 1100D kannst du in der Regel bis ISO1600 ohne Probleme nutzen, da brauchts kein ISO200 wenn es in sowas resultiert . Eventuell bist du auch etwas aus der Schärfenebene "gekippt". Eventuell etwas den Stand "sichern" oder hinsetzen. 
Bei der Blume scheint der Fokus auch minimal vor der Blüte zu liegen. Wie fokussierst du? Verschwenkst du oder verwendest du in diesem Fall die Liniensensoren der 1100D?


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juli 2014)

Habe heute mein neues Sigma 105 Makro ausprobiert.
Für Freihand finde ich die Ergebnisse schon sehr gut (auch auf die Gefahr hin das Eigenlob stinkt), Wind war leider etwas stark deswegen fehlt das letzte Quäntchen Schärfe.


----------



## totovo (18. Juli 2014)

Weiter abblenden... gerade bei Macroaufnahmen an der Naheinstellgrenze ist der Schärfebereich nur sehr wenige Millimeter breit! lieber die ISO etwas rauf und bei Bewegung der Objekte noch kürzer belichten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2014)

Heute im Zoo. Leider wars viel zu hell 


_edit: Noch ein Erdmännchen angehängt _


----------



## BillDschirm (18. Juli 2014)

Trotzdem sind die Bilder gut geworden, trotz der schwierigen Lichtverhältnisse. Das zweite Bild gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Alibibild: (das Pferd hatte auf jeden Fall die Ruhe weg)


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juli 2014)

@tovo

Danke für den Tipp, die zwei Fotos gefallen mir schon besser.
Muss mich wenn ich mehr Zeit habe mit dem Sigma genauer auseinander setzen.


----------



## mattinator (18. Juli 2014)

Grüße aus dem Havelland.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, das sieht anders aus . Die eigene Meinung auszusprechen ist doch noch erlaubt, oder


Klar! Da bitte ich auch drum. Mach ich ja auch.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Zu der Spinne (?): 1/40 ist da trotz Stabi vermutlich zu lang. Die  1100D kannst du in der Regel bis ISO1600 ohne Probleme nutzen, da  brauchts kein ISO200 wenn es in sowas resultiert . Eventuell bist du auch etwas aus der Schärfenebene "gekippt". Eventuell etwas den Stand "sichern" oder hinsetzen.
> Bei der Blume scheint der Fokus auch minimal vor der Blüte zu liegen.


Ich fürchte da spielt der faktor Wind und meine Ungeduld eine wesentliche Rolle.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie fokussierst du? Verschwenkst du oder verwendest du in diesem Fall  die Liniensensoren der 1100D?


Meist mit dem mittleren.



taks schrieb:


> edit: Noch ein Erdmännchen angehängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*breitgrins*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (19. Juli 2014)

Pinni 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nikon D5000 | Sigma 105mm Makro | F/5.6 | 1/125 Sek. | ISO-252


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen - ich bin dann mal pennen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2014)

Die einzigen Lebewesen, die bei dem Wetter Anzeichen von Bewegungen zeigen  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7D, 85/1.8 und gecroppt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzigen Lebewesen, die bei dem Wetter Anzeichen von Bewegungen zeigen  .


Wenn es nur Anzeichen von Bewegung wären, wäre ich nicht so ins  Schwitzen geraten beim Hinterherjagen. Die waren richtig aktiv, die  Tierchen. 

Aus Mamas Garten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (21. Juli 2014)

Was so alles zwischen Asphalt und Beton wächst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (21. Juli 2014)

Liebelle(i) Quadpack 

Global: Nikon D5000 | Sigma 105mm Makro





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

F/5.6 | 1/250 Sek. | ISO-400





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

F/8 | 1/200 Sek. | ISO-400





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

F/8 | 1/320 Sek. | ISO-400





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

F/8 | 1/1600 Sek. | ISO-100​


----------



## Hideout (22. Juli 2014)

Hummel Hummel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2014)

Neuzugang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade den ersten Schwung aus über 300 Bildern fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rudelbildung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juli 2014)

Mein "großer Kleiner" (immerhin stolze 3cm ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachwuchs :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (23. Juli 2014)

Extrem komprimiert auf dem iPad ...

Vorbeiflug, Leergesaugt und Rot...


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Juli 2014)

Weiter gehts mit Bildern von Gestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (24. Juli 2014)

Alter Falter... 10+12 find ich besonders gelungen.


----------



## totovo (25. Juli 2014)

Grüße von der Alm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (26. Juli 2014)

Im Garten ausgetobt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (26. Juli 2014)

Mein Versuch einen äußerst scheuen und wachsamen Alpennager einzufangen:

Fazit: 200mm sind zu kurz!    --> 100% Crop!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wenn ich mich auf eine entsprechende Distanz heran gerobbt hatte kamen entweder irgendwelche Turis vorbei oder der Bussard hat mal wieder seine Runde gedreht... In beiden Fällen ist Familie Murmeltier wieder in ihr Loch gehoppelt!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juli 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Fazit: 200mm sind zu kurz!


Tja, singma 50-500 FTW... oder so... 


> --> 100% Crop!


 Stell dir jetzt mal vor du hättest zu einer K5 II gegriffen. Bei den 24 mpix deiner K3 ist jedenfalls mehr zum croppen da. 
Mit meiner K30 hätte ich  in der situation jedenfalls pech gehabt aber auf der anderen seite habe ich bis 400mm brennweite hier rum stehen.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Mein Versuch einen äußerst scheuen und wachsamen Alpennager einzufangen:
> 
> Fazit: 200mm sind zu kurz!    --> 100% Crop!
> 
> Immer wenn ich mich auf eine entsprechende Distanz heran gerobbt hatte kamen entweder irgendwelche Turis vorbei oder der Bussard hat mal wieder seine Runde gedreht... In beiden Fällen ist Familie Murmeltier wieder in ihr Loch gehoppelt!


 
Das Problem kenne ich nur zu gut. 
Die beste Taktik ist sich irgendwo hinzulegen und hoffen das einer kommt.
Oder wie Turrican gesagt hat ein 500er ^^


----------



## totovo (27. Juli 2014)

Die kleinen sind so schnell, dass es fast unmöglich ist ein scharfes Bild zu bekommen, es sei denn sie schlafen grad oder haben was spannendes gesehen...
Das spannende war in diesem Moment wohl der komische Zweibeiner mit dem langen schwarzen Rohr, zumindest so lange, bis man sich dran gewöhnt hatte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juli 2014)

Mal was aus dem Garten von _Balmoral Castle_ in Schottland

D90 + Sigma 17-70c




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (27. Juli 2014)

Ein kleines Kätzchen habe ich da doch glatt auch noch anzubieten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. Juli 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Havelland...


"Nachschlag" aus dem Havelland.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Juli 2014)

Airboume schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleines Kätzchen habe ich da doch glatt auch noch anzubieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmh, Leckerlie, gleich gibts Hasenbraten  Da guckt jemand etwas ängstlich aus dem Fell.

@mayo: Danke! 

@mattinator: Den Admiral hast du schön mit offenen Flügeln erwischt. Bei meinem konnte ich nicht so lange warten, die Freundin wird ungeduldig, wenn es zu lange dauert. 

Etwas aus den letzten Tagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (28. Juli 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @mattinator: Den Admiral hast du schön mit offenen Flügeln erwischt. Bei meinem konnte ich nicht so lange warten, die Freundin wird ungeduldig, wenn es zu lange dauert.


 Meinen hat meine Frau erst entdeckt. Ist auch nur eine (nach meiner Meinung die beste) von mehreren Aufnahmen, bin eine Weile hinter ihm hergelaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2014)

Günstig nen zweites Gehäuse geschossen nachdem die 40D gestorben war... Nen Urururaltes 50/1.7 inkl Adapter war als "Beigabe" drin - glaube das bleibt als Spaßlinse ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den EXIFs steht Dreck weil das Ding natürlich keine Kommunikation mit der Kamera aufbauen kann . Rauchzeichen versteht das Gehäuse nicht mehr  ...


----------



## totovo (29. Juli 2014)

Ich auch mal wieder: Über den Wolken!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2014)

Mein erstes Bild mit der neuen DSLR Nikon D5300, momentan noch mit dem Kit-Objektiv 18-55. 
Das Kit-Objektiv soll von einem Sigma 17-70 F2.8-4.0 DC Makro OS HSM abgelöst werden.

Ist ein ganz schöner Umstieg, wenn man vorher nur eine (etwas bessere) Kompaktkamera hatte.... so viele Optionen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (1. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (2. August 2014)

Zwei mal Schottland => Braemar

D90 + Sigma 17-70c




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (2. August 2014)

Mal wieder ein paar IR Aufnahmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (3. August 2014)

Garten Teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightSurfer (4. August 2014)

Das sind ja wirklich super Aufnahmen in diesem Thread. Eine schöne Idee! Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder posten: zum einen ein Bild aus meiner Heimat, der Nordheide und ein Pic von unserer Momo (9Jahre alt)


----------



## 3elze3u3 (4. August 2014)

hier sind ein paar richtig nette bilder gepostet.
wie ist das mit den rechten hier geregelt`?

bin da auf einer anderen platform mal auf die schnau**e gefallen.
am ende habe ich meine fotos auf werbeträchtigen seiten entdeckt und nichts dafür erhalten.

vieleicht habe ich etwas überlesen?!
habt ihr dafür eine regelung?


----------



## Placebo (4. August 2014)

Habe noch von keinem Fall gehört, dass PCGH Bilder weiterverkauft hätte (würde dem Ruf des Forums wahrscheinlich sehr schaden). Wenn du geklaute Bilder hochlädst, gibts logischerweise Ärger. Könnte man mal als Hinweis etwas in die Forenregeln schreiben, das die Sache klar macht.

Alibi: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (4. August 2014)

Ich denke  meine 70d muss mal zu Canon... Start komprimiert mit idownsize...


----------



## NightSurfer (4. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Nordsee bei Büsum​


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2014)

Ich sehs atm nur auffem Tablet aber ich hab das Gefühl dass das Bild leicht nach links kippt...

Vom Motiv und der Lichstimmung find ichs toll


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2014)

Es kippt und ist unscharf. Aber besser als die Geisterkatze allemal...


----------



## NightSurfer (4. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es kippt und ist unscharf. Aber besser als die Geisterkatze allemal...



Die "Unschärfen" vor allem bei der Katze sind gewollt. Wenn mann genau hinschaut sind einige Partien in ihrem Gesicht sehr wohl scharf, aber durch die unscharfen Konturen (mehrfach Linien) entsteht soetwas wie ein 3D-Effekt.
Was die Aufnahme mit dem Sonnenuntergang anbelangt, habt ihr natürlich recht: Es kippt leicht nach links und ist unscharf - sorry. Letztere Aufnahme ist allerdings auch nur mit einer einfachen (älteren) Canon Powershot aufgenommen worden.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2014)

Nein, da ist gar nichts dran scharf - das ist keine "Kunst", das ist ein Fall für die Tonne... Wäre die Frage "Ist das Kunst oder kann das weg?" gekommen, wäre die Tendenz 100% zu Variante zwei ausgefallen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (4. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und klarerweise ist die einzige Kammera, die man dabei hat eine 100Euro Kompaktkammera....

Für die Mittel aber halbwegs okay geworden.


----------



## SanjiWhite (4. August 2014)

"The best camera is the one that's with you"


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2014)

Eines der Bilder, das am meisten "bestaunt" wird ist mitm SGS2 entstanden   ...


----------



## silent-hunter000 (5. August 2014)

Wo finde ich dieses Bild?
Natürlich kommt es nicht nur auf die Kammera, sondern auch auf die Fähigkeiten des Fotografen... an

Edit:
Habs mit Hilfe gefunden. 
S. 302


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2014)

Habe ich hier schon irgendwann mal gepostet. April/Mai 13


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2014)

Loch Ness




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. August 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Loch Ness


 Jup, unverkennbar. Am linken bildrand schaut sogar das dazu gehörige monster aus dem wasser.


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jup, unverkennbar. Am linken bildrand schaut sogar das dazu gehörige monster aus dem wasser.


 
Das Monster gibts wirklich, sehr gefräßig.
Hab sogar en Foto...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. August 2014)

Erinnert allerdings irgendwie an eine "headcrap" aus HalfLife 2.


----------



## der_yappi (7. August 2014)

Ist leider nicht alles zu sehen.
eig. sieht der "Hut" so aus:
Fun Nessie Hat and Tail Red Tartan


----------



## der_yappi (7. August 2014)

Dunnottar Castle, südlich von Aberdeen / Schottland

D90 + Tokina 12-24

Habs stärker bearbeitet da ich beim herausnehmen des Tokinas aus der Tasche den Wählring von AF auf MF gestellt und dies NICHT gemerkt habe 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (7. August 2014)

Loch Ness, kurz vor Urquhart Castle (ist auf der kleinen Landzunge in der Bildmitte zu sehen)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (7. August 2014)

Bei der Ruine sieht der Himmel ja schrecklich aus... Auch der sichtbare Übergang von Himmel oberhalb der sieht nicht gerade ansprechend aus


----------



## der_yappi (7. August 2014)

Malfilter um meine Dummheit (AF aus) zu überdecken...


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. August 2014)

Momentan habe ich nur zeit für Gardenien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (13. August 2014)

16km Fußmarsch für am Ende 3 gute Bilder.. aber denke hat sich gelohnt.. Leider hat das Wetter am Ende nicht mehr mitgespielt, sonst wären es locker 100 geile Bilder geworden... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. August 2014)

Habe das Gefühl, dass das Motiv im Hintergrund versinkt. Vllt ein bisschen heller machen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. August 2014)

Weiß nich, mir gefällts im Original doch besser. Ist auch so gewollt... 

Zuletzt, "Großer" Besuch im Garten. Elefant Gandi vom Circus Africa. Echt drollig die kleine. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (14. August 2014)

Platsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2014)

Eine schöne Schieferformation am Strand von Kerrera, fast direkt vor dem Gylen Castle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D90 / Sigma 17-70c


----------



## Luemmel (15. August 2014)

Tach auch


----------



## FlyKilla (16. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2014)

@Luemmel: welcher Zoo / Tierpark?


BTT:

Nochmals Kerrera




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eig das selbe nur im einen mit "mehr" Hintergrund


----------



## taks (16. August 2014)

Wolkenhimmel am Abend


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (17. August 2014)

Sie sind mal wieder unterwegs, leider bin ich immer ein wenig zu weit weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Heidekraut blüht auch wieder, sie im Macro ganz anders aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. August 2014)

Bärbel mit der unscharfen Nase:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein klein wenig weiter abblenden hätte ich schon können.


----------



## BillDschirm (18. August 2014)

Och naja, hat doch etwas.  

Bei mir stand am Wochenende etwas Kultur auf dem Programm (es stand in der Natur rum):


----------



## Luemmel (18. August 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Luemmel: welcher Zoo / Tierpark?
> 
> 
> Pinguine und Möwe aus Bremerhaven Zoo.
> ...


----------



## der_yappi (18. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (18. August 2014)

Heute Nachmittag aufgenommen im Garten. Noch komplett unbearbeitet, nur verkleinert mit Paint. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird Zeit, dass ich ein Makro anschaffe. Die 70mm am Crop waren manchmal schon etwas knapp.


----------



## totovo (19. August 2014)

Leider ist es extrem schwierig die wirklich Imposanten Schluchten aufs Bild zu bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (19. August 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Leider ist es extrem schwierig die wirklich Imposanten Schluchten aufs Bild zu bekommen


Ich denke ein WW ist da schon ganz gut, obwohl 17 mm noch zu wenig sein könnten. Vor allem aber ist das Licht um 13 Uhr einfach ungeeignet und zeichnet fast keine Konturen ab, daher fehlt es dem Bild an Tiefe.


----------



## totovo (19. August 2014)

welches Licht? es war garu in grau


----------



## TheRealStone (19. August 2014)

Maturareise Kroatien: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Bergsteigen in Innsbruck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. August 2014)

@totovo

Ich hätte ja jetzt gesagt _"Kuck dich mal nach nem Tokina 12-24er Weitwinkel um"_ - aber die machen (leider) fast nur Linsen für Canon und Nikon Bajonette (wenig für Sony).
Als Pentaxer ist man da schon angeschmiert 

Vom Motiv finde ich das Bild aber ganz gut.
Leider kommt es (auf diesem Monitor) ziemlich hell rüber.
OOC oder hast du noch nachbearbeitet?

Bei UWW vlt mal kucken:
SP AF 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II LD Aspherical [IF] - Tamron
10-20mm F4,0-5,6 EX DC HSM: SIGMA Deutschland GmbH


@Stone:
Bild 2 + 3 
Schöne (Licht)Stimmung


----------



## totovo (19. August 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @totovo
> 
> Ich hätte ja jetzt gesagt _"Kuck dich mal nach nem Tokina 12-24er Weitwinkel um"_ - aber die machen (leider) fast nur Linsen für Canon und Nikon Bajonette (wenig für Sony).
> Als Pentaxer ist man da schon angeschmiert
> ...




Mh, also bei mir ist es nicht zu hell und ich habe hier eigentlich einen kallibrierten Monitor 

Aber noch mal ne halbe Blende dunkler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nee, orginal ist das nicht, es war leider fast durchgängig dicht bewölkt... Wirklich schade, weil ich die Klamm auch bei Sonnenschein kenne, dann ist es ein traumhafter Ort für Fotos. Nur machst du ne 8h Wanderung auch nicht am nächsten Tag gleich noch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit nem (U)WW liebäugel ich schon sehr lange... Mal sehen, vielleicht im Oktober, wenns die Lohnnachzahlung der Tariferhöhung gibt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. August 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @totovo
> 
> Ich hätte ja jetzt gesagt _"Kuck dich mal nach nem Tokina 12-24er Weitwinkel um"_ - aber die machen (leider) fast nur Linsen für Canon und Nikon Bajonette (wenig für Sony).
> Als Pentaxer ist man da schon angeschmiert


Tokina baut mittlerweile so gut wie garnix mehr. Wenn die so weiter machen sind sie bald verschwunden.  (zumindest was objektive angeht)


> Bei UWW vlt mal kucken:
> SP AF 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II LD Aspherical [IF] - Tamron
> 10-20mm F4,0-5,6 EX DC HSM: SIGMA Deutschland GmbH


Der liste würde ich noch ein Pentax DA 12-24 F4 hinzu fügen. Das setzt zwar preislich noch einen drauf, sollte optisch aber auch eine ganze ecke besser sein.


totovo schrieb:


> Mit nem (U)WW liebäugel ich schon sehr lange...  Mal sehen, vielleicht im Oktober, wenns die Lohnnachzahlung der  Tariferhöhung gibt


 Wenn ich sowas nicht zu verfügung hätte aber benötigen würde, würde ich automatisch ein panorama schießen.   Das kann man ja nicht nur in die breite, sondern auch in die höhe  bauen. Lediglich der winkel sollte nicht zu groß werden, da man sonst  beim stitchen probleme bekommt.


----------



## totovo (19. August 2014)

Ich mache schon sehr viele Panoramen, aber in manchen Situationen geht das schlicht nicht. Wie du siehst, war ich da in einer Klamm, mal eben Stativ aufbauen und ein Panorama machen ist da nicht, da bist du froh, wenn du so schon nicht irgendwo runterpurzelst. Außerdem hatte ich auch noch den Graufilter für die Wassereffekte drauf (Ja ich weiß wäre hier nicht nötig gewesen, ich habe nur getestet^^), da sind die Belichtungszeiten so lang, das du kein vernünftiges Panorama hinbekommst


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. August 2014)

Oha... Naja, ich mache meine panoramen frei hand. Von daher hatte ich da jetzt kein problem gesehen...
Zur belichtungszeit, hab gerade mal nachgeshen. Bei der 1/6 sek hätte ich wohl eher keine ruhige aufnahme hin bekommen. (zumindest nicht frei hand)


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (22. August 2014)

Nur ein bisschen Schilf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (22. August 2014)

Was Guckste, häää?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2014)

CCTV Seagull




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D90 / Tamron 70-300 VC USD


----------



## totovo (24. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. August 2014)

Der Herbst hält schon Einzug...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. August 2014)

Heute wieder Blüten; Blütenbestäuber; solche, die es mal werden wollen und Blütenbestäuber fressende Insekten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelo-K (25. August 2014)

Hab au eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder auch n zweites, wobei des weniger mit natur zu tun hat  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (27. August 2014)

Nein, in ein 70-200mm kann man nicht reinkriechen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. August 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Nein, in ein 70-200mm kann man nicht reinkriechen...


Wenn man noch sooo klein ist, vielleicht doch !?


----------



## totovo (27. August 2014)

klein? ach was! Ich kann mich aufplustern, was kannst du? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pass auf, sonst kriegste was auf die Nas´n, wie der da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FkAh (28. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich pack hier auch mal einen meiner ersten Versuche mit der betagten 300D mit dem 105mm von Sigma rein.


----------



## Kandzi (28. August 2014)

Ich denke für ne Handykamera is das ganz gut^^


----------



## Schmidde (28. August 2014)

Auch mal wieder was von mir:

3x Schmetterlingshaus Mainau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höllentalklamm an der Zugspitze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch ein etwas schüchternes Model 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. August 2014)

Cairngorm Mountains, Schottland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. August 2014)

So etwas wächst bei uns heimlich im Garten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (30. August 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> So etwas wächst bei uns heimlich im Garten


Wie unverfroren 

Möwen im Flug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. August 2014)

Glückliche Hühner? Zumindest Art gerecht gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (31. August 2014)

War wieder typisch; waren gerade im Biergarten und haben Essen bestellt - hatte sogar Fisch und wollte der Katze was abgeben - die hat nur mit der Nase gerümpft und ist wieder abgezogen. Ein Hund hätte sich bestimmt sehr gefreut!


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FkAh (4. September 2014)

So endlich mal schöne Fotos mit dem 105mm von Sigma gemacht. Langsam wirds was. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hervorzuheben ist das vollständige Gebiss vom Kater.


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Da hätte ich aber nicht mehr fotografiert, eigentlich wäre ich gar nicht hochgeklettert.
@*FkAh*
Coole Wanze.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. September 2014)

Man kann Hochklettern, aber erwischen sollte man sich da nicht lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute, aus dem Grosssedlitzer Barockgarten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (5. September 2014)

Hab auch Hier mit meinem Iphone  Photografiert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne quatsch Aber keine Ahnung ob war das die 600D oder 70D.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/kleiner85kuvx9gti.jpg


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Nuss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (7. September 2014)

Wespe Vs Ameise :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine mir meine Trauben stehlende Hornisse (wobei die nicht mehr wirklich genießbar sind...): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nikon D7100 + 35mm 1.8G stark gecropped... 

Um vernünftigere Makro Fotos zu produzieren ohne mir ein extra Makroobjektiv zuzulegen sind "extension tubes" wohl das sinvollste und kosteneffizienteste oder?


----------



## Ralle@ (11. September 2014)

Gestern im Zoo.


----------



## der_yappi (11. September 2014)

Hier hatte ich diese Bild ja schon mal gepostet.
Dieses mal aber ein wenig anders bearbeitet - mMn kommt es "intensiver" rüber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (12. September 2014)

Für mich persönlich ist es zu unausgewogen; der Vordergrund säuft ab und insbesondere, da Schafe vorhanden sind und Details, die interessant wären (siehe Zaun). Die Vignettierung finde ich hier auch unpassend. Ich hätte nur den Hügel/Berg fotografiert + die überstrahlende Sonne.


----------



## Hideout (12. September 2014)

Das Original finde ich auch besser.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. September 2014)

Spiderman on the house:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. September 2014)

Heide Landschaft bei Wesel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (18. September 2014)

Ein paar Spielereien aus der gestrigen Frühstückspause.... Die Bilder wurden auf dem iPad bearbeitet, deshalb ist die Qualität etwas schlechter.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. September 2014)

Nachschub aus Wesel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (19. September 2014)

Aufgenommen im Heimat-Tierpark Olderdissen mit einem smc DA L 50-200 mm f4-5.6 ED und Pentax K-30.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. September 2014)

Wolle Rose kaufe?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (20. September 2014)

Mein kleiner japanischer Entdecker:


----------



## FlyKilla (21. September 2014)

Mal wieder Gardenien. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. September 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Mal wieder Gardenien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Musst du auch so lang im Garten warten? 

So schauts dann bei mir aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. September 2014)

Da hat doch glatt jemand eine Bananen-Staude mitten in unseren mitteleuropäischen Wald gepflanzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch ein kleines "Tröpchenspiel" von unsere Regen-Radtour:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. September 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Musst du auch so lang im Garten warten?


Öhm, warten worauf? Das der Grill auf temp ist?


mattinator schrieb:


> Da hat doch glatt jemand eine Bananen-Staude  mitten in unseren mitteleuropäischen Wald gepflanzt:


Da stören mich die Blätter im Vordergrund ein wenig. Die Tropfen find ich


----------



## mattinator (21. September 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Da stören mich die Blätter im Vordergrund ein wenig.


Habe einfach "draufgehalten". Sonst hätte ich noch durch das quitschnasse Gras watscheln müssen und meine Füße waren bis dahin noch nicht mit Schwimmhäuten verziert.
Dass es wahrscheinlich wirklich Bananen-Pflanzen sind, habe ich erst zu Hause gesehen.


----------



## BillDschirm (21. September 2014)

...und weil es heute so regnerisch war, gibt es noch ein Themenbild; macht irgendwie Laune:


----------



## Wired (22. September 2014)

Das ja süss.


----------



## Atothedrian (23. September 2014)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (25. September 2014)

Balkonien und Botanischer Garten..


----------



## FlyKilla (25. September 2014)

Sehr nice!


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (27. September 2014)

"Tarnfeld aktiviert"

       - Computerstimme im Nanosuit, 2007 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (27. September 2014)

Auch mal wieder etwas aktuelles von mir.


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2014)

Hast Du den Eisvogel in freier Natur "erwischt" ? Ist mir bisher nur einmal im Sommer 2009 "gelungen". Leider nur mir reduzierter Größe und Qualität war doch etwas weit weg (ungefähr in der Mitte des Bildes):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2014)

@rocky7: Ich war kurz in deiner Galerie unterwegs. Richtig schick das ganze. Aber, Deine Erdmännchen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (28. September 2014)

Ja der Eisvogel wurde in der freien Natur abgelichtet, er kam angeflogen, blieb für genau 2 Sekunden sitzen und war wieder weg. Für das ganze, hatte es gerade mal für 2 Bilder gereicht.

*@FlyKilla*
Danke für die Blumen.

Anbei noch ein paar Aufnahmen.


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2014)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Ja der Eisvogel wurde in der freien Natur abgelichtet, er kam angeflogen, blieb für genau 2 Sekunden sitzen und war wieder weg.


 Wow, so'n Glück möchte ich auch mal haben !


----------



## mayo (28. September 2014)

Nach dem Frühstück kurz im Garten gewesen und später etwas gezeichnet...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clown44 (29. September 2014)

Auch von mir mal wieder etwas Nachschub!!


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (3. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal 100% out of Cam. Größe wurde von der eos Remote App verkleinert:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe wohl gerade meine Spinnen Phase.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2014)

Behaarter Besuch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2014)

WTF Wat denn dat fürn Vieh


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2014)

Jenseits der Elbwiesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skysnake schrieb:


> WTF Wat denn dat fürn Vieh


Streckfuß ,     Rotschwanz, guckst Du www.schmetterling-raupe.de/art/pudibunda.htm (http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/rpmonate/rpoktober.htm).


----------



## BillDschirm (4. Oktober 2014)

Vom heutigen Tierparkbesuch:


----------



## Luemmel (4. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder was vom Luemmel 
Z.T. schon etwas betagt.


----------



## bruderbethor (4. Oktober 2014)

Nun ist Herbst ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide ganz offen am 35er und der 5D


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich habe wohl gerade meine Spinnen Phase.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Spinnen" kann ich auch, oder ein Netz ohne Spinne, oder Raupe (nicht ganz so fotogen wie die von  nfsgame), wieder ein Schmetterling ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder unsere heimische Flora:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(alles von heute aus der Königsbrücker Heide)


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Oktober 2014)

Wohin des Weges?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (5. Oktober 2014)

Was habt ihr nur alle mit den Spinnen momentan? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Oktober 2014)

Och, ich kann nicht nur (rum)Spinnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (6. Oktober 2014)

kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist das Bild relativ unscharf?


----------



## BillDschirm (6. Oktober 2014)

Diesmal nicht ganz so spektakulär und technisch auch nicht so gut, da ich das Bild stark croppen musste und es aus der Hand bereits mit 230mm geschossen wurde und das Zoom auch nicht das lichtstärkste ist. Trotzdem mag ich es, weil ich Rotkehlchen nicht so oft und so nah vor die Augen bekomme und mich über solche kleine Sachen auch mal freuen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist das Bild relativ unscharf?


 
Fokus liegt aufm Heck der großen Schildkröte und somit nicht da, wo das Auge ihn erwartet. Somit kann man sagen: ja, unscharf.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Oktober 2014)

Na dann werdet ihr mit diesen Bildern auch nicht glücklich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (6. Oktober 2014)

Bild 2 finde ich aber vom Aufbau richtig gut; auch wenn es nicht hyperscharf geworden ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Oktober 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Na dann werdet ihr mit diesen Bildern auch nicht glücklich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt aber! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. Oktober 2014)

Einige meiner ersten Bilder die ich überhaupt geschossen habe. Hatte mich ein wenig mit Fotografie beschäftigt, waren halt erste Versuche. Kamera ist ne Sony DSC-RX100M2. Manueller Fokus mit Peaking-Funktion.


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Einige meiner ersten Bilder die ich überhaupt geschossen habe. Hatte mich ein wenig mit Fotografie beschäftigt, waren halt erste Versuche. Kamera ist ne Sony DSC-RX100M2. Manueller Fokus mit Peaking-Funktion.


 
Ohne analogen Sucher (Nur Anzeige über Bildschirm) würde ich den Autofokus nehmen.
Auf dem Bildschirm ist eher schlecht zu erkennen ob das Bild scharf ist, und bei deinen Bildern sitzt der Fokus meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Autofokus mit dem Spot-Messfeld nehmen.
Da kannst du genau den Punkt anwählen den du scharf stellen möchtest, dann das Bild richtig ausrichten und Auslöser durchdrücken.

Vom Bildaufbau gibts nichts auszusetzen. Ausser vllt. beim dritten Bild sind die grossen Blüten fast abgeschnitten.


----------



## Bunkasan (7. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann will ich auch mal was mit meinen diletantischen Anfängerversuchen beitragen... habt Gnade...


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Oktober 2014)

Morgendlicher Rundgang  Aufgrund des dummerweise nicht mitgenommenen Statives musste ich bis ISO10.000 hoch...


----------



## Grim3001 (8. Oktober 2014)

Letzte Woche geschossen und nachbearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Oktober 2014)

@Grimm3001: Sieht man kaum, das Du nach gearbeitet hast. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. Oktober 2014)

Etwas Landschaft aus dem NSG Duvenstedter Brook im Norden Hamburgs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (14. Oktober 2014)

Heutiger morgen Spaziergang mit dem kleinen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (18. Oktober 2014)

Ein paar Bäume in Südtirol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Oktober 2014)

Ein vormittäglicher Waldspaziergang... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2014)

Leider nur ein Handy Bild, entstanden letzten Freitag gegen 09:00 beim Aufstellen eines Baustromkastens. Ich musste es einfach Fotografieren, die Aussicht war so schön da. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s. Ein wenig mit den "Bordmitteln" editiert.


----------



## rocky7 (21. Oktober 2014)

Möchte hier auch gern mal wieder etwas beisteuern.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Oktober 2014)

Gestern war ich mal wieder im NSG.

Ganz schön weit weg, der Hirsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hirschsuchbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fasan im Gras:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während ich noch nach Fasanen suchte, kam für mich etwas überaschend, dieser Bursche gesprungen. So schnell bekam ich leider nicht die ISO hochgedreht, daher sind die Zeiten etwas zu lang und die Bilder nicht wirklich scharf. Mit dem 2x Telekonverter an der D300s ist der AF-C (Nachführ-Af, Servo) mit dem Sigma 120-300 /2.8 schon deutlich langsamer und weniger treffsicher. An der D700 performt das Glas deutlich besser. Aus einer Serie mit 23 Bildern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (28. Oktober 2014)

Skifahren vom Sonntag (hatte nur das Handy dabei, is auch auf diesem etwas nachbearbeitet worden...) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (30. Oktober 2014)

Doggy Dog 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (31. Oktober 2014)

Noch etwas, das ich in meinem letzten Österreich-Urlaub aufgenommen hatte. Beides leider nur freihand und der Fokus stimmt im ersten Bild nicht zu 100%, aber seis drum.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. November 2014)

Herbstliches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle mit Nikon D700 und Tamron 90mm /2.8 Makro


----------



## call_911 (6. November 2014)

Ein Pilchen hab ich auch im Angebot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. November 2014)

Der Winter naht....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2014)

Was von letzter Woche...

Das extrem gute Wetter in der Stuttgarter Wilhelma ausgenutzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nikon D90 + Sigma 17-70C





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D90 + Nikkor 70-200 VR III F4


----------



## Grim3001 (8. November 2014)

EOS 100d / 18-55mm IS STM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. November 2014)

Etwas vom Nachmittag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Adler im Gegenlicht war leider sehr weit weg. 600mm an Cropkamera (D300s) waren zu wenig. Die Bilder habe ich noch einmal um ca. 50% beschnitten. Das sind die Momente, in denen man sich eine D810 und gaaaanz viel Brennweite wünscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschluss gab es noch einen netten Sonnenuntergang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. November 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Das sind die Momente, in denen man sich eine D810 und gaaaanz viel Brennweite wünscht.


 
Die gaaanz viel Brennweite ist der teure Teil...


----------



## Placebo (9. November 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Während ich noch nach Fasanen suchte, kam für mich etwas überaschend, dieser Bursche gesprungen. So schnell bekam ich leider nicht die ISO hochgedreht, daher sind die Zeiten etwas zu lang und die Bilder nicht wirklich scharf. Mit dem 2x Telekonverter an der D300s ist der AF-C (Nachführ-Af, Servo) mit dem Sigma 120-300 /2.8 schon deutlich langsamer und weniger treffsicher. An der D700 performt das Glas deutlich besser. Aus einer Serie mit 23 Bildern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde das bisschen schärfe jederzeit für mehr Bewegung im Bild aufgeben. Also meiner Meinung nach alles richtig gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2014)

Weiter im Wilhelma-Text...

Das gute Wetter am Morgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2x Piepmätze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wat? So früh schon Besuch?
Ick penn weiter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (9. November 2014)

Heute war ich auch mal an der frischen Luft:


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. November 2014)

Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Die gaaanz viel Brennweite ist der teure Teil...


Der "billige" Teil ist fürs nächste Jahr eingeplant. Vorausgesetzt, ich kann mein "Haben wollen" noch so lange in Zaum halten. 



			
				Placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das bisschen schärfe jederzeit für mehr Bewegung im Bild aufgeben. Also meiner Meinung nach alles richtig gemacht.


Naja, wenns nur ein bischen Schärfe wäre. Ich finde die deutlich zu unscharf. Dabei hätte ich nur die ISO etwas hochdrehen müssen. Das sind halt die "Kleinigkeiten", auf die ich stärker achten sollte, insbesondere, wenn es - wie bei den Hirschbildern - schnell gehen muss.

Es müssen ja nicht immer Adler sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal ein 100% Crop (D700, Sigma 120-300): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. November 2014)

Konserve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (11. November 2014)

Ich war gestern im Nebel fotografieren, im Zusammenspiel mit den Herbstfarben echt cool


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2014)

Schönes Modell...

Das Nikkor 70-200 F4 VRIII ist einfach ein geiles Stück Glas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (13. November 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Schönes Modell...


Vogel (Model) oder Glas (Modell)?


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Vogel (Model) oder Glas (Modell)?


 
Beides


----------



## mayo (1. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich diese schon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FkAh (3. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch mal wieder was.
Hingucker ist das Foto aber nicht geworden, interessant find ich es trotzdem. 
Ist nen Terracotta-Vogel oder sowas der am Teichrand sitzt. Anscheinend hat sich durch den Frost heute Nacht das Wasser von Innen nach draußen geschoben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe mal gibt die Tage noch nen bisschen Sonne und die Eisfeden bleiben bestehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Dezember 2014)

Sehr interessant!


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (4. Dezember 2014)

Kraniche in Richtung Süden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Dezember 2014)

Heute war ich mal mein neues Spielzeug testen. Leider funktioniert mein geliebter RAW-Konverter (Nikon Capture NX2) jetzt nicht mehr. Ich habe mir daher mal die Testversion von Lightroom heruntergeladen und mich daran versucht. Boaaa ist das ein Krampf. Die Ergebnisse sind grauenvoll, im Vergleich zum Nikon Konverter. Da muss ich noch reichlich dran üben. Vielleicht suche ich mir auch noch einen anderen Konverter. Für 2 Bilder habe ich jetzt einen ganzen Abend gebraucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich mich noch mit Lightroom anfreunde, gibt es demnächst mehr Bilder.


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2014)

OT: Schöne Landschaft habt Ihr da oben, kann man da auch mit dem Fahrrad langfahren ?


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Landschaft habt Ihr da oben, kann man da auch mit dem Fahrrad langfahren ?


Ja kann man, da fahren sogar Busse. Es handelt sich um den größten Parkfriedhof der Welt, Friedhof-Hamburg-Ohlsdorf.  Mein Stammrevier vor der Haustür. 
Einige meiner letzten Beiträge hier, stammen aus dem NSG Duvenstedter-Brook. Geht auch mit dem Rad und hohe Berge gibts hier nicht. Bei Wiki ist es zu finden. Karten gibts beim NaBu (Landkarte, nicht Eintritt).


So, jetzt habe ich mich mit Lightroom etwas eingearbeitet. Ist halt sehr ungewohnt, wenn man bisher nur den Nikon Konverter benutzt hat.

Noch einige Bilder von meiner Tour gestern, die beiden Bilder aus meinem letzten Post habe ich auch noch einmal neu bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Dynamikumfang und die Auflösung dieser Kamera sind einfach unglaublich.   Dabei sind die alle Fotos freihand. Hier mal zwei 100% Crops aus den letzten beiden Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ja kann man, da fahren sogar Busse. Es handelt sich um den größten Parkfriedhof der Welt, Friedhof-Hamburg-Ohlsdorf.  Mein Stammrevier vor der Haustür.
> Einige meiner letzten Beiträge hier, stammen aus dem NSG Duvenstedter-Brook. Geht auch mit dem Rad und hohe Berge gibts hier nicht. Bei Wiki ist es zu finden. Karten gibts beim NaBu (Landkarte, nicht Eintritt).


Danke für die ausführliche Info, werden wir mal in unsere Touren-Planungen mit einbeziehen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2014)

Lightroom braucht nen bisschen Einarbeitung . Mir sind die Bilder aber teilweise etwas dunkel hier auf dem Monitor auf der Arbeit (nen älterer Eizo PVA-21"er) - gucke zuhause nochmal .


----------



## Luemmel (9. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Dezember 2014)

Bei etwas schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen (tiefstehender Sonne)


----------



## Placebo (12. Dezember 2014)

Schneegrenze bald erreicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Dezember 2014)

Das 120-300 mit dem 1.4-Tk durfte heute ran. Beim Verstellen der Belichtungsmessung (die liegt bei dieser Kamera an einer anderen Stelle), muss ich wohl versehentlich die Einstellung für die Bildqualität verstellt haben (Taste liegt neben der Belichtungsverstellung). Zuhause angekommen, hatte ich leider nur die Jpeg auf der Karte, keine RAW-Daten.   Mal schauen, ob die Taste sich nicht sinnvoller belegen lässt.

Hintergrund in Capture NX2 leicht entrauscht und gecropt. Nach dem Verkleinern leicht nachgeschärft. ISO zwischen 2500 und 4000. Auschschnitte ca. 25%-75% vom Original.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (30. Dezember 2014)

Schnee.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (30. Dezember 2014)

Einen hab ich auch, oder zwei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Accipiper (2. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute, ich war über Weihnachten auf Island, und da sind auch paar tolle Bilder entstanden wie ich finde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grim3001 (8. Januar 2015)

Gut, das der weiße Sch*** endlich wieder weg ist! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (18. Januar 2015)

Heute unterwegs gewesen. Leider nicht so viele Tierchen gesehen wie gehofft.
Inspiriert von den schönen Bildern vom Opi 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (18. Januar 2015)

Ich war kurz nach Neujahr am 02.01 das erste Mal mit meinem neuen Nikon 70-200mm unterwegs und bin begeistert von der Linse. Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der entstandenen Bilder. Leider sind die Tigerbilder etwas abgeschnitten, aber es waren circa acht Fotografen unterwegs, die mir den Zugang ziemlich versperrt haben. 

Die Bilder sind leicht bearbeitet mit Tonwertkurve- und/oder Beschneidung. Leider habe ich meinen Monitor noch nicht kalibriert. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ich die Farben einigermassen getroffen habe.

Das letzte wurde von mir in einen benachbarten Garten fotografiert. Hier habe ich mit Photoshop die störenden Äste entfernt und in Lightroom eine Tonwertanpassung gemacht.


----------



## Falk (24. Januar 2015)

Ein paar Bilder aus Australien, Tamron 70-300mm an Canon 70D. Habe das alles auch als RAW, aber da das Internet hier nicht sonderlich schnell ist müssen diese Versionen reichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Experiment bei Nacht, Tokina 2.8 11-16mm, Baum mit Blitz belichtet (430EX), Bulb ca. 7 Minuten. Ohne Nachbearbeitung eigentlich alles, bis auf die größe eben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in freier Wildbahn aufgenommen, kein Zoo oder ähnliches...


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2015)

Falk schrieb:


> Alles in freier Wildbahn aufgenommen, kein Zoo oder ähnliches...



Ist schon schön "da unten".


----------



## totovo (24. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht war es der letzte Schnee dieses Jahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es der letzte Schnee dieses Jahr


NNNNEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN!!! Da muß noch was kommen.
Aber schöne bilder. (ich kann derzeit nicht fotografieren-> kamera im service)


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn das so weiter geht brauche ich Montag nen Schlitten .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (24. Januar 2015)

ein paar habe ich noch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es der letzte Schnee dieses Jahr


Wo warst'n da ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2015)

Die hügel um jena würde ich sagen. Die ruine auf dem unteren bild könnte die lobdeburg sein. (von der hatte ich hier ja schon bilder gepostet-> amateur-thread)


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

Für Köln extrem ungewöhnlich, daher direkt mal meine neue Cam mit neuem Objektiv ausprobiert - leider war es aber nicht sonnig...  Bilder sind auf Full-HD runterge"rendert"


----------



## totovo (24. Januar 2015)

jup, genau in den Kernbergen! bin ca. 14km von mir Zuhause über die Lobdeburg bis zu meinen Eltern nach Ziegenhain gelaufen --> SCHÖNE TOUR (über die mittlere Saalehorizontale)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Januar 2015)

Wow, da liegt hier einmal Schnee, und dann ist es so neblig, dass man keine 10 Meter sehen kann.


----------



## Placebo (26. Januar 2015)

Manueller Fokus, keine Serienbilder, kein Crop in der Breite. Wer braucht schon dieses ganze neumodische Zeugs 
Sony A57 | Samyang (Walimex) 85mm f/1.4 @ f/2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2015)

Ein kleiner Auszug vom Wochenende an der (Ost)See.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (1. Februar 2015)

Schnee ist schon was feines 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (7. Februar 2015)

Noch eins von neulich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Februar 2015)

Wo hast die die Fotos gemacht ? Sieht voll super aus, hier im Norden sind keine Berge


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2015)

Hatte die zuletzt mal auf die schnelle mit dem Handy gemacht, ich liebe meinen Arbeitsplatz 
Das vierte ist mal bei etwas Schneefall ​


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Februar 2015)

Gleiche Frage , wo ist das ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Gleiche Frage , wo ist das ?



Ist in Oberstdorf, besser gesagt oben auf dem Nebelhorn ( Höfatsblick )

mfg


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Februar 2015)

Frühling, wo bist du denn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (8. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wo hast die die Fotos gemacht ? Sieht voll super aus, hier im Norden sind keine Berge



Das ist in den Kernbergen rund um Jena


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Februar 2015)

Echt Klasse , auch mit der Sonne / der gewollten Überbelichtung

Edit:

Bin auch mal dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2015)

Steuer auch mal hier was bei. Zerreißt mich also nicht gleich in der luft-> naturfotos sind irgendwie nicht mein metier... (geschossen mit einem lumia 735)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (12. Februar 2015)

Nach langer Pause....mein Inet ist seit 2 Monaten down...........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelflair (13. Februar 2015)

*Einiges von gestern Abend.... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2015)

Winterspaziergang, oder fast Frühling ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Februar 2015)

Ach in Dresden ist der Frühling. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Konserve, Gran Canaria)

Edit:
Ich war noch mal gucken. Nu isser bei uns auch angekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (15. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch einen Specht gefunden aber der wollte sich nicht ablichten lassen


----------



## BillDschirm (15. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Habe auch noch eines im Anschlag:


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (25. Februar 2015)

Blue Mountains, westlich von Sydney. Nicht immer blau aber manchmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2015)

Frühling


(out of Cam)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Frühling


Endlich!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. März 2015)

Erstes Frühjahrsradeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei und gehen Schwäne und Rehe gemeinsam auf die Weide.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. März 2015)

Der Schwan ist Cool .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (15. März 2015)

So ich war mal im Park Tiere gucken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (16. März 2015)

D7100 + 50mm mit Retro Adapter

Also das "ganz Körper" Fokussieren ist manchmal wirklich frustrierend...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. März 2015)

Du solltest mal deine Linse (und oder Sensor) reinigen und die Flecken aus dem Foto stempeln


----------



## TheRealStone (17. März 2015)

Besser? 

mir ist das erst gar nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## call_911 (18. März 2015)

Frühlingserwachen im Garten, es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn die Sonne kommt und die Blühten aufgehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. März 2015)

Ganz unspektakulär! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (20. März 2015)

Gestern wieder etwas mit dem manuellen Objektiv rumgespielt - hat schon was; obwohl in Bodennähe der ideale Fokuspunkt schwer zu treffen ist.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (21. März 2015)

Nun tests mit der 5D MkIII 
  Sigma 150-500. 500MM ISO2500 F8.0 1/320s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 500MM ISO2500 F8.0 1/500s


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach ja alles freihand.  die Bilder hab ich heute vor 40minuten  gemacht (mein arm tut bis jetzt Weh )


----------



## FlyKilla (21. März 2015)

@ xX3rwischtXx: Schönes Teil! *neid*


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (22. März 2015)

OFFTOP
Ja, erst hab gedacht 1,8kg sind ok  aber + 5d mit Batteriegriff machen da schon 1,3 KG und noch Rücksack  mit 2ten body und 2 Objektive, +  ein Einbeinstative und 3-Beinstative, ist mir vorgekommen als wäre ich bei Bundeswehr...  

Und weitere Bilder mit dem Objektive.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
„ich glaube ich hab noch nie so schnell ausgezoomt“  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2015)

War der Mond gestern nicht 'ne Sichel ?


----------



## DaxTrose (25. März 2015)

War er auch, nur durch die lange Belichtungszeit sieht man fast den ganzen Mond! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2015)

Jetzt sieht man's besser, war auch nur ein Spaß. Ist mir nur so aufgefallen, da ich beim abendlichen Blick aus dem Fenster auch dieses schöne Bild hatte. Der helle Stern über dem Mond ist wohl die Venus ?


----------



## totovo (28. März 2015)

Auf alt, was sagt ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (29. März 2015)

Ich finde es gut die Verteilung zwischen Landschaft und Himmel ist gut, aber Für mich ist doch zu viel vom Feld. So wirkt das Bild Bisschen langweilig aber sonst Gut gemacht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Tolles Bild! Würde sich auch gut als Wallpaper machen. Gibts das evtl. noch in etwas größer?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2015)

Also wenn wallpaper, dann bitte auch gleich in den wallpaper-thread.
Ich glaub, der könnte evt. auch mal mit oben angepinnt werden...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2015)

Danke für das Feedback, aber besteht denn wirklich Interesse an einem Wallpaper? Ansonsten würde ich mir das nämlich sparen


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2015)

Das Motiv fand ich ganz hübsch (ist nicht gestellt).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. April 2015)

Mal was von heute...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. April 2015)

Der Frühling beginnt....langsam! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2015)

Auch von Heute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (7. April 2015)

Die Bilder sind von heute und wurden ausschließlich mit dem Zenit Helios 44m-7 geschossen. Das 2er ist derzeit noch auf dem Postweg - ich will mehr Swirls!  Der Fokus sitzt nicht immer perfekt, gestaltet sich aber ohne Klappdisplay in Bodennähe etwas schwierig.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (11. April 2015)

Heute  Heckenwirtschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auch heute ISO 50.  50mm 1,4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (11. April 2015)

Da wäre aber bei allen drei Bildern abblenden angeraten gewesen.
Wenn man sich die Blütenbilder ankuckt fällt zuerst eine Art _ghosting_ an den Blütenrändern auf, der Hintergrund ist auch nicht das Wahre.
Das mit dem Weinglas ist mMn auch zu unscharf.


----------



## Keinem (11. April 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da wäre aber bei allen drei Bildern abblenden angeraten gewesen.
> Wenn man sich die Blütenbilder ankuckt fällt zuerst eine Art _ghosting_ an den Blütenrändern auf, der Hintergrund ist auch nicht das Wahre.
> Das mit dem Weinglas ist mMn auch zu unscharf.


Persönlich bin ich dort der gleichen Meinung.

Was mir  besonders gefällt, ist diese Stimmung in dem Bild mit dem Weinglas.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (11. April 2015)

Das mit unschärfe war schon so geplant. Auch mit Weinglas. Bei Blumen wollte nur Zentrum scharf haben...


----------



## totovo (11. April 2015)

ändert nichts an dem störenden Ghosting f1,8 und das ist verschwunden und der Schärfebereich so gut wie nicht größer!
nur weil mans kann, heißt das nicht, dass f1,4 Offenblende sinnvoll bzw. angebracht ist...


----------



## BillDschirm (12. April 2015)

The Path of the Stick Insect.


----------



## mayo (14. April 2015)

Wie schnell das mit dem Frühling ging ... Überall noch braunes Herbstlaub auf den Bäumen und die blümchen  sind bald durch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (15. April 2015)

Bokehtest - habe nun das Zenit Helios 44-2 erhalten; das mit den Swirls muss ich aber noch üben.


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2015)

Eigentlich nur ein kleiner Test gewesen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. April 2015)

Als würden die Vögel ein Gespür dafür haben genau im richtigen Moment das weite zu suchen.
Paar habe ich dennoch erwischt (flinke kleine Teufel ^^).


----------



## der_yappi (17. April 2015)

Eine Schnecke von heute morgen.
m.Zuiko 12-50 im "Macro-Modus" @43mm

Einmal "normal"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und einmal mit dem M10-eigenen Artprogramm "Diorama"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (17. April 2015)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg vom Kindergarten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit dem eierfon geknipst


----------



## der_yappi (18. April 2015)

Vor kurzem bei uns aus dem Kantinenfenster im Geschäft geschossen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. April 2015)

Von mir auch mal wieder ein paar (Kirsch-)Blüten und Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (20. April 2015)

Port Lincoln, South Australia




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nachbearbeitung zu heftig? Habe den Laptop zwei Tage vor dem Flug aus Deutschland umtauschen müssen und mir ist inzwischen aufgefallen, dass er verdammt schlecht kalibriert ist.


----------



## totovo (20. April 2015)

jo, hat nen bisschen nen Sepia touch!


----------



## Placebo (20. April 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon. Sepia habe ich nämlich keines hinzugefügt  Und als ich letztens einen Druck von meinem Sternenbild machen wollte, ist mir verdammt viel Farbrauschen aufgefallen, das am Bildschirm nicht zu sehen ist. Muss da wohl zu Hause noch einmal drüber...


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (21. April 2015)

Derzeit bearbeite ich meine Naturfotos in S/W und finde, dass hin und wieder richtig interessante Ergebnisse entstehen. Insbesondere das angesprochene manuelle Objektiv macht hierbei Laune.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (22. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

50mm f9 1/250


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (23. April 2015)

Die Sache mit den Bienchen und Blümchen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. April 2015)

Hab mich auch mal daran versucht... nichts besonderes, aber schöne Blüten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (26. April 2015)

Irgendwie nur eierfone shots in letzter Zeit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (27. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung was ich sagen soll??? das soll auch nicht perfekte Bild sein oder werden!!! Dieses Bild wurde so gut wie nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## mattinator (27. April 2015)

Mal wieder 'ne Fahrradtour in der Lausitz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Eisvogel war leider zu schnell, und hatte seinen Ansitz irgendwo anders.


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. April 2015)

Mit Gimp entsättigt, Alphakanal eingefügt und das Highlight wieder "farbig radiert"  Die Spinne ist wirklich so grün. Vermutlich eine Huschspinne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (1. Mai 2015)

Mal wieder was erwischt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was erwischt



Ich auch ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die jungen Eidechsen (es waren gleich mehrere) waren richtig neugierig, kommt nach meiner Meinung in diesem Bild auch ein wenig rüber.
Und noch ein paar Motive von unseren Urlaubs-Fahrradtouren.
Wer bist Du denn ? Dachten wohl der Fuchs und auch wir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein paar "Blümchen" und Schmetterlinge.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Mai 2015)

Wir waren Gestern am Meer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man nicht verrät das es ziemlich Kühl und Windig war, kommt schon Richtig Urlaubs Feeling auf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Mai 2015)

Sind  ja wieder schöne Bilder dazu gekommen. Besonders gefallen mir das 2te Bienen Bild von call_911 und die Strand Bilder von KillerPfote (Wo war das  den?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Mai 2015)

@FlyKilla : Sehr schöne Nahaufnahmen .Vorallem das zweite.

Die Fotos hab ich in Katwijk (Südholland) aufgenommen.

Es war sehr Windig und Kühl.
Kann man Gut am fliegenden Sand sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war gerade Flut höchststand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein Alibild Hochladen,konnte mich aber nicht entscheiden .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn gerade keine auto`s zum fotografieren da sind...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sigma 70-300 DG OS @ 300mm f 5.6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vivitar 70-150 Schiebezoom @ 150mm f 3.8 
Bei beiden war die blende ganz offen, foto`s sind etwas bearbeitet. (nachgeschärft, kontrast)


----------



## Keinem (4. Mai 2015)

Out of camera:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Mai 2015)

Finde den Schärfepunkt nicht wirklich.

Versuchs mal mit Fotor (kostenlos) ,da gibt es eine Obtion zum Nachschärfen.








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die hab ich auf der Autobahn Raststätte aufgenommen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Finde den Schärfepunkt nicht wirklich.



Ist einfach ein bisschen überbelichtet. 
Helligkeit ein bisschen runter und Kontrast rauf, dann erkennt man ihn besser.


Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (4. Mai 2015)

Ja, das Bild ist etwas überbelichtet, jedoch finde ich persönlich, dass es ganz schick (auf meinem kalibrierten IPS-Panel) ausschaut. Das von Killerpfote fände ich schon wieder zu dunkel. Ich mag es mit einer recht großen Offenblende zu fotografieren. Das sieht etwas ausgewaschen aus  .

Da merkt man dann schnell, dass es nicht nur einen Geschmack gibt  .

Der Fokuspunkt liegt im übrigen in der Mitte der Pusteblume  .

@taks: Schönes Alibibild  !

Und damit es kein Spam ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ja, das Bild ist etwas überbelichtet, jedoch finde ich persönlich, dass es ganz schick (auf meinem kalibrierten IPS-Panel) ausschaut.



Ja, das passt schon, ich meinte nur weil Killerpfote den Schärfepunkt nicht sieht ^^



> @taks: Schönes Alibibild  !



Danke 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redsupp (5. Mai 2015)

Meine ersten Versuche mit einer Spiegelreflex:

Freu mich über Feedback


----------



## Keinem (5. Mai 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Meine ersten Versuche mit einer Spiegelreflex:
> 
> Freu mich über Feedback



Für "erste Versuche" sieht das doch klasse aus  .

Alibibild(er):

out of camera:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Meine ersten Versuche mit einer Spiegelreflex:
> 
> Freu mich über Feedback




Sieht wirklich schonmal gut aus 
Hab nur drei kleine Anmerkungen:
- 1. Bild die Blende ein bisschen mehr öffnen (Blende ist auf f22). Dann ist es auch ein bisschen heller und man sieht "mehr" Flammen.
- Bilder ein bisschen runter skalieren, Ich nehm bsp. meistens 1500x1000. Die mit einer langsamen Internetverbindung werden es dir danken 
- Wenn für Bilder Kritik, Beratung etc. erwünscht ist, gibts sonst diesen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html Im Naturfotografie und DI-Thread sind Diskussionen weniger erwünscht (Darum die Alibibilder  )


----------



## Redsupp (6. Mai 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich schonmal gut aus
> Hab nur drei kleine Anmerkungen:
> - 1. Bild die Blende ein bisschen mehr öffnen (Blende ist auf f22). Dann ist es auch ein bisschen heller und man sieht "mehr" Flammen.
> - Bilder ein bisschen runter skalieren, Ich nehm bsp. meistens 1500x1000. Die mit einer langsamen Internetverbindung werden es dir danken
> - Wenn für Bilder Kritik, Beratung etc. erwünscht ist, gibts sonst diesen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html Im Naturfotografie und DI-Thread sind Diskussionen weniger erwünscht (Darum die Alibibilder  )



Danke für die Tipps 
Das mit der Blende war absichtlich, weil ich nur schwarzen Hintergrund und die Flammen wollte. Bild wurde ja bei normalen Tageslicht aufgenommen. Dementsprechend hab ich das andere Bild auch bearbeitet (war ein Projekt)
Sorry wusste ich nicht. Danke dir.

[Alibibild nicht vorhanden, bitte Vorstellungskraft benutzen :]


----------



## Euda (9. Mai 2015)

@8iosmod: Das Zweite hast du so out-of-camera hinbekommen? Respekt!

Hier in Schauenburg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Mai 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Hier in Schauenburg


Mir liegt es ja fern zu meckern und eigentlich ist das auch ein schönes bild, aber kann es sein das die erde just im moment des auslösens ihre rotationsgeschwindigkeit mal kurz und heftig erhöht hat? Du scheinst, nach dem horizont zu urteilen, leicht nach rechts gekippt zu sein.
Irgendwie scheint das bild auch am oberen rand mittig nicht richtig zusammen gebaut worden zu sein. (schaut komisch aus ) Und wo ich schon dabei bin, rechts neben dem "baufehler" sieht es aus, als hättest du eine leicht verschmutzte linse genommen. (das kann man per clone-brush entfernen)


----------



## Euda (9. Mai 2015)

Ist mein erstes HDR-Panorama– liegen ca. 25 Sekunden zwischen den Fotos aus jeweils acht Einzelbelichtungen zwischen 1 und 1/200 Sekunden und dementsprechend hat sich der Horizont ein wenig bewegt, richtig. Die Bewegungsunschärfe des Himmels, die ich im Tonemapper korrigieren konnte, hätte den Effekt etwas kaschiert. Hab dennoch den "ruhigen" Horizont bevorzugt. Der Fleck ist mir aufgefallen, jedoch entfiel die Lust auf selektive Photoshop-PP und ich beließ es dann bei Tonemap->Stitching->Lightroom

Nachher gibt's noch eine Session, danke für die konstruktive Kritik. 

Edit: Argh.. Alibild!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Mai 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Ist mein erstes HDR-Panorama– liegen ca. 25 Sekunden zwischen den Fotos aus jeweils acht Einzelbelichtungen zwischen 1 und 1/200 Sekunden und dementsprechend hat sich der Horizont ein wenig bewegt, richtig.


Ein horizont der sich bewegt?  Im linken teil des bildes den horizont meinte ich. Der fällt von links nach rechts ab. Dazu macht es ganz leicht den eindruck, das die bäume etwas nach rechts kippen. Wenn du das bild ein wenig nach links drehst schaut der hügel rechts vermutlich nicht mehr ganz so schön aus, aber das bild wirkt dann gerade.

Alibi-bild out of cam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (9. Mai 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein horizont der sich bewegt?



Relativ zum Aufnahmeort/Erdrotation-- klar! Hier sind es natürlich eher die Wolken, die sich zwischen den beiden Brackets bewegt haben und somit den Eindruck eines falschen Stitchings erzeugen. Das Bild kippt nach links und wurde auf einem kleinen Hang aufgenommen, soll aber so bleiben.


----------



## floppyexe (10. Mai 2015)

Sonnenuntergang in der Südsee.


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2015)

Aus dem "Elbe-Land", könnten aber auch von irgendwo sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (12. Mai 2015)

Sehr Praktisch wenn die Viecher mal stillhalten... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50mm Retro +Blitz(e)


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2015)

Frisch vom Wegesrand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (14. Mai 2015)

Puh was ist das? Zuviel Lightroom. Du kannst bessere Bilder.


----------



## mattinator (14. Mai 2015)

Da findet sich so allerlei "Getier" und manch anderes hübsches Motiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Mai 2015)

Hab auch noch ein Blümchen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (16. Mai 2015)

Getier? Hier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (16. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. Mai 2015)

Sind leider recht selten geworden, sitzt der auf einer Raps-Pflanze ?
Alibibild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (17. Mai 2015)

Es ist gewollt ohne Blitz.


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Es ist gewollt ohne Blitz.


Wieso, ist Deine Freundin nicht hübsch ?
Wen haben wir hier denn wieder (habe schon gemerkt, dass der Horizont schief ist, finde es trotzdem o.k.) ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war ganz gut versteckt, er war ziemlich dicht dran und kam genau auf mich zu.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich war ganz gut versteckt, er war ziemlich dicht dran und kam genau auf mich zu.


Hat die ausbildung bei der bundeswehr doch was gebracht...  Oder stammt das wissen gar von der NVA?  (dann hoffentlich im ein-strich kein-strich auf die lauer gelegt)

Ich hoffe, das bild passt hier rein. Grün ist es jedenfalls... 
Einmal "schau ins land" von der motocross-strecke culitzsch richtung erzgebirge. (achtung! ca. 1,8 mbyte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (17. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wieso, ist Deine Freundin nicht hübsch ?
> Wen haben wir hier denn wieder (habe schon gemerkt, dass der Horizont schief ist


Frau mein lieber, Frau. Und der Horizont ist nicht schief. Jeder hier im Forum weiß doch das gerade an dieser Stelle eine Steigung ist.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schönes 21:9!


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Frau mein lieber, Frau. Und der Horizont ist nicht schief.


Ich meinte den "Horizont" auf meinem Bild, nicht auf Deinem.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hat die ausbildung bei der bundeswehr doch was gebracht...  Oder stammt das wissen gar von der NVA?


Ja, aber eher das Letztere, ist aber schon "ewig" her. Den Tarnanzug habe ich allerdings nicht behalten, brauchte ich zwischen den Sträuchern aber auch nicht.
Ist zwar etwas unscharf, aber noch ein kleiner "Nachschlag" von heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (20. Mai 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Es ist gewollt ohne Blitz.




Schon älter aber egal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Mai 2015)

Falscher Thread!  

*NATUR*fotografie ------ > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Mai 2015)

Ich würde sagen die Beleuchtung könnte anders gesetzt werden. Ansonsten jut so!


----------



## totovo (22. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2015)

Moin,

muss hier auch mal weider was zum BEsten geben, hoffe die Aufnahme gefällt.

Isla de Lobos zwischen Furteventura und Lanzarote 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2015)

Zieh mal die Tiefen etwas hoch und begradige den Horizont, ansonsten schick


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2015)

Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (25. Mai 2015)

Etwas eierfone Romantik ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Mai 2015)

Gestatten? KOWALSKI!

Wo: Wilhelma Stuttgart
Was: D90 + Sigma 17-70C @17mm / f8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2015)

durftest du den Pinguin streicheln?

Wir hatten mal das Glück, einen Wärter dabei zu beobachten, wie er einen gefüttert hat, als gerade der Zoo geschlossen hat, und durften ihn dann mal kurz streicheln. Ist ein HAMMER gefühl. Man denkt ja, das sich das fedrig anfühlt, aber ist gar nicht so, sondern eher wie ein Fisch 

Ansonsten cooles Bild


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Mai 2015)

Hatte mal wieder ein wenig Zeit und Muße ein büschen zu knipsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Mai 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> durftest du den Pinguin streicheln?


Ne, war kein Pfleger in der Nähe - außerdem waren die Pingus nicht gerade "sauber"...


*Wilhelma Stuttgart*

Nochmals ein Pinguin mit der D90 und dem Sigma 17-70C
(da sieht man das "nicht sauber"  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (30. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die dunklen Federn sind mir zu dunkel. Man sieht wenig bis keine Struktur.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Mai 2015)

GuruhGuruhGuruh


*Wilhelma Stuttgart*

D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (30. Mai 2015)

Meine ersten Versuche 

Seid nicht zu streng!


----------



## floppyexe (31. Mai 2015)

Ich kann die EXIF's nicht finden.


----------



## mattinator (31. Mai 2015)

Aus dem Lausitzer Seenland.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (31. Mai 2015)

Auch mal wieder paar Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2015)

Ein test-foto was ich mit meinem neuzugang, einem vivitar serie 1 28-105 F2.8-3.8 VMC Macro Focusing Zoom, gemacht habe. (schiebe-zoom) Das bild ist crop, etwas nach geschärft und um ca. 100 pixel in der breite verkleinert. (blende f 5.6, brennweite glaube 28mm da nur dort macro-funktion)  Also für sein alter find ich das ding nicht schlecht und ist in meinen augen besser, als es die bewertungen im netz vermuten lassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Juni 2015)

QuackQuack

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*

(leider ist der Bürzel etwas abgeschnitten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Juni 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> QuackQuack



Quack Quack zurück


----------



## mattinator (2. Juni 2015)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatten wir am Wochenende auch. Da ich sie von vorn erwischen wollte, ist der Ausschnitt etwas ungünstig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir kriechte die einfach unbeeindruckt übern Hof, leider nur mit einem Smartphone erwischt. -.-


----------



## BillDschirm (3. Juni 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hatten wir am Wochenende auch. Da ich sie von vorn erwischen wollte, ist der Ausschnitt etwas ungünstig.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht nur der; eine Foto aus Bodennähe würde das Bild um einiges interessanter machen; gilt eigentlich generell für Naturfotografie. Perspektiven schaffen, die man sonst so nicht hat - das ist die Devise.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juni 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Nicht nur der; eine Foto aus Bodennähe würde das Bild um einiges interessanter machen; gilt eigentlich generell für Naturfotografie. Perspektiven schaffen, die man sonst so nicht hat - das ist die Devise.


Etwa so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (3. Juni 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Etwa so?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn jetzt noch der Bildaufbau stimmt, das Bild scharf ist und Gliedmaßen nicht so unglücklich angeschnitten werden, sieht das schon besser aus, ja.  Hätte aber sogar noch von weiter unten fotografiert; dazu sollte man aber ein Klappdisplay haben (was ich leider auch nicht habe).


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juni 2015)

Habe ich auch nicht. Und das Viech ist auch noch verdammt schnell gewesen. Genauso wie dieser Kerl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (3. Juni 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Nicht nur der; eine Foto aus Bodennähe würde das Bild um einiges interessanter machen; gilt eigentlich generell für Naturfotografie. Perspektiven schaffen, die man sonst so nicht hat - das ist die Devise.



Schon klar, sie war nur in (schneller) Vorwärts- und ich gleichzeitig in Rückwärtsbewegung, da war es schwer alle Aspekte unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Und dann war sie weg, und festhalten oder so widerspricht meinen grundsätzlichen Prinzipien im Umgang mit Wildtieren. Es gibt ja Leute, die Videos in's Netz stellen, in denen eine Blindschleiche in letzter Not ihren Schwanz abwirft. Evtl. wurde das sogar absichtlich provoziert.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juni 2015)

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*


Etwas aus der großen Vogelvoliere

alles mit D90 + Tamron 70-300VC USD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (3. Juni 2015)

Wer kann helfen? Wie heißt diese Pflanze? Stammt aus der Familie der Bananengewächse. Fotografiert im April in Kambodscha. Sieht aus wie eine Art Heliconia..


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2015)

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Juni 2015)

Moin,da meine linke Hand in Gips ist, kann ich momentan nur middem Makro einigermaßen vernünftig knipsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:Nachschub



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (7. Juni 2015)

Wieder mal 'ne kleine Tour. Der Wiedehopf im letzten Bild (über der Robinie ca. in Bildmitte) nur als "Beweis", dass wir ihn gesehen haben. Ist auch nicht mehr so häufig, findet aber in den renaturierten Kohletagebauen scheinbar gute Bedingungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (7. Juni 2015)

Heute aus dem Garten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juni 2015)

Und noch ein paar von gestern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (8. Juni 2015)

Etwas vom Wochenende - habe bei den Portraits eine Down-Phase, daher diesmal etwas(dunkle)  Natur.


----------



## call_911 (8. Juni 2015)

Man kann noch nicht mal ungestört Edelweiss fotografieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klein Quak Quak am Sprung in die weite Welt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redsupp (8. Juni 2015)

call_911 schrieb:
			
		

> Klein Quak Quak am Sprung in die weite Welt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooch wie niedlich


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juni 2015)

Und der Rest vom Fest. Die übrigen Bilder sind Wiederholungen und nicht so toll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Juni 2015)

..........


----------



## der_yappi (10. Juni 2015)

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*


ein bisschen Quer "Beet" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (11. Juni 2015)

Habe gestern einen Satz Zwischenringe erhalten und heute somit meine erste Makro-Session bestritten. Am Wochenende wird selbstverständlich weiter experimentiert– hier vorerst zwei Kollegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juni 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> ..........


Abgesehen davon das die Tiere alle ein büschen angeschnitten sind, gefallen mir die Bilder.


Euda schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen Satz Zwischenringe erhalten und  heute somit meine erste Makro-Session bestritten. Am Wochenende wird  selbstverständlich weiter experimentiert– hier vorerst zwei Kollegen:


Wirklich der erste Versuch? Kann ich gar nicht glauben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Update, Gardenien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juni 2015)

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*


D90 + Sigma 17-70C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. Juni 2015)

Unterwegs in der Oberlausitzer Heide- und Teichlandschaft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2015)

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*

D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2015)

Wo ist unser Erdmännchen-Fan...?

*Wilhelma Stuttgart


*D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juni 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wo ist unser Erdmännchen-Fan...?


Hier! Und jetzt gehe ich mit breiten grinsen ins Bett.
Ist zwar offtopic, aba egal, das muß mal sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juni 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Hier! Und jetzt gehe ich mit breiten grinsen ins Bett.



Hier, nochmals extra für dich FlyKilla... 

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*

_Rumhängen für Fortgeschrittene_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. Juni 2015)

für solche Momente liebe ich die Alpen! grnzenlose schönheit!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2015)

Und um meine Erdmännchenreihe auszubauen...

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*

D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2015)

Hab auch noch einen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Juni 2015)

Und nun zum Abschluss meiner Erdmännchen-Serie...


*Wilhelma Stuttgart*

D90 + Tamron 70-300 VC USD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2015)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse aus der Niederlausitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juni 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und nun zum Abschluss meiner Erdmännchen-Serie...


...sage ich mal danke.


----------



## mattinator (28. Juni 2015)

Aus dem Lausitzer Seenland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (28. Juni 2015)

Mal das neue Tamron spazieren gefahren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (29. Juni 2015)

Tobi erstes und zweites unscharf ansonst Daumen oben!


----------



## totovo (29. Juni 2015)

unscharf?

Zum Rnad hin, aber das ist bei 10mm normal  Zumindest wenn man nicht 700€ in ne Festbrennweite investiert


----------



## BillDschirm (30. Juni 2015)

Am Wochenende habe ich einen kleinen Zaunkönig erwischt; gar nicht so einfach, so winzig wie er ist.


----------



## mattinator (30. Juni 2015)

Scheint noch ein Jungtier zu sein.


----------



## floppyexe (1. Juli 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> unscharf?
> Zum Rand hin, aber das ist bei 10mm normal  Zumindest wenn man nicht 700€ in ne Festbrennweite investiert


Stimmt. Aber: 2. Bild Baumreihe oder Büsche rechts, 3. Bild Baumreihe links. Ich sage ja nicht das sie mir nicht gefallen. Nur bin ich von dir Besseres gewohnt.


----------



## Luemmel (1. Juli 2015)

....im Bremer Deichland..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2015)

Verkleinern und die EXIFs drinlassen wäre noch ne super Sache gewesen


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (2. Juli 2015)

70D Sigma 150-500 f10  ISO100 1/60



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (2. Juli 2015)

Luemmel schrieb:


> ....im Bremer Deichland..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Polfilter?


----------



## Luemmel (4. Juli 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Verkleinern und die EXIFs drinlassen wäre noch ne super Sache gewesen



Reích ich nach...klommt n. Woche (hoffe ich)


----------



## Luemmel (4. Juli 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Mit Polfilter?



Nein, RAW Aufnahme in Lightroom entwickelt und versucht, die Bildtiefe und Farbkontraste herauszustellen ohne zu sehr ins unnatürliche abzudriften.


----------



## mattinator (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn da jemand dachte, die Elbe ersetzt den Weidezaun ... vielleicht ist er jetzt eines Besseren belehrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


37 °C, aber den Wiesenblumen gefällt das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Bienen sammeln fleißig ... Modder !? Wahrscheinlich für den "Nest"bau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juli 2015)

"Nebenprodukt" von der quad challenge. Die kiesgrube ist teils total verwildert und ensprechend gibt es da auch teiche und tümpel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juli 2015)

Hab ganz vergessen mit meinen Wilhelma-Bildern weiter zu machen...

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Juli 2015)

Leider ist beim ersten Bild der Schnabel nicht ganz drauf .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe das Bild nur ge-Cropt. (zugeschnitten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juli 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Leider ist beim ersten Bild der Schnabel nicht ganz drauf .



Dem stimme ich NICHT zu: bei mir ist er ganz drauf!


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2015)

*DuckTales*

*Wilhelma Stuttgart




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Juli 2015)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich NICHT zu: bei mir ist er ganz drauf!



Sorry,hab nicht aufs Bild geklickt .
Er ist wirklich ganz drauf .


----------



## BillDschirm (24. Juli 2015)

Epischer abfälliger Eulenblick.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juli 2015)

Ich würde ja eher sagen das ist gandalf der sich erschrocken fragt, ob du seine tarnung durchschaut hast.


----------



## Deathy93 (24. Juli 2015)

Auesee


----------



## Haspu (25. Juli 2015)

Ich war auch in der Wilhelma





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Juli 2015)

Das wars dann auch mit meinen Wilhelma Bildern...

Zum Schluss ein wenig Grünzeug

*Wilhelma Stuttgart*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Impressionen aus der Altmark.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Juli 2015)

Das ist z.Z mein Desktop .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (28. Juli 2015)

iPhone schnapper...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Juli 2015)

Kleiner Ausflug an die Ostsee. Leider war das Wetter nicht so prall. Sonst wären wir noch mit dem rausgefahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. Juli 2015)

Wieder ein paar Schnappschüsse aus der Lausitz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (31. Juli 2015)

Sonne und Meer


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. August 2015)

Hab iwi Probleme mit der Schärfe,ein ganz Gutes von Heute :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch zwei gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch eins  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Canon EOS 100 D ,EFS 18-55 mm)


----------



## Deathy93 (3. August 2015)

Von mir auch mal wieder was


----------



## BabaYaga (3. August 2015)

Uh den Thread hab ich ja bislang völlig übersehen.
Bin ein großer Tierfreund und auch viel in der Natur unterwegs.
Da entstehen auch immer recht tolle Bilder.
Ersteres enstand bei einer Wanderung in Schladming, zwei und drei im Tierpark Schönbrunn.
Der Pfau darf dort im Tierpark selbst komplett frei rumlaufen, echt toll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. August 2015)

Die Pfauen laufen auf Schloss Rheyd auch frei herum .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Älteres Bild


----------



## floppyexe (4. August 2015)

Das Haus fällt um.

Eiszeit


----------



## LuXxzR (6. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor meinem Urlaub auch eine neue Kamera zugelegt und zwar eine NIKON D5200 mit einem 18-105mm Objektiv.

Vorher zuhause ein wenig rum gespielt mit den ganzen Einstellungen und dann ging es schon in den Urlaub.
Das ist meine erste Spiegelreflexkamera die ich besitze.
Die Fotos sind alle unbearbeitet außer das Wasserzeichen welches ich eingefügt habe^^
Kritik könnt Ihr gern da lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2015)

@LuXxzR: musstest du bei dem See-Bild was "besonderes" einstellen oder nachbearbeiten, oder hast du einfach nur mit Veschlusszeit, Blende und ISO geknippst? Nutzt du einen Filter vor der Linse?


*edit* nur nebenbei, aber weiß jemand, was das für eine Ente ist? Weiß dominierend mit schwarzem Kontrast ist ja nicht ganz üblich für die gängigen Enten an deutschen Seen und Weihern, oder ist das eine ganz normale Ente, nur halt mit unüblicher Farbgebung? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder sind nur Ausschnitte aus dem Original, beim rechten Bild hat sich leider ne andere Ente hinter den Kopf der unbekannten Ente geschlichen


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> *edit* nur nebenbei, aber weiß jemand, was das für eine Ente ist?



Ich würde sagen, ein H*Albino.*


----------



## LuXxzR (7. August 2015)

@Herbboy nein da ist nix bearbeitet habe nur mit iso,blende & verschlusszeit gearbeitet. 
Iso: 200
Blende: f 11
Belichtumgszeit: 1/100

Bei diesen bildern muss ich auch sagen das die optimalen Bedingungen gegeben waren was licht usw. angeht. Selbst das automatische nachbessern von der kamera habe ich da deaktiviert.

EDIT: ich nutze auch keine Filter vor der Linse


----------



## Deathy93 (7. August 2015)

............


----------



## floppyexe (8. August 2015)

The sun is going down.


----------



## Haiduc (8. August 2015)

Wusste gar nicht das es hier auch einen Foto-Thread gibt, sind viele tolle Bilder dabei! 

Da möchte ich doch auch einige zeigen.

Reiner Calmunds kurze Pause!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hols der Geier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Totenkopfäffchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taubenschwänzchen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frühmorgens "Die Farben der Toskana"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei wirklich bunte Vögel!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2015)

Ich habe auch noch wie ich finde nette Bilder einer Spinne, die bei uns mal aufgeschlagen ist, und die ich hier posten wollte. Mir fällt dabei auf, dass die Bilder von 2013 sind  Ich war wohl echt sehr beschäftigt in "letzter" Zeit


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch wie ich finde nette Bilder einer Spinne, die bei uns mal aufgeschlagen ist, und die ich hier posten wollte. Mir fällt dabei auf, dass die Bilder von 2013 sind  Ich war wohl echt sehr beschäftigt in "letzter" Zeit


Also, das "Gesicht" hat irgendwie eine Ähnlichkeit zur Brundle-Fliege (aus dem Horror-Klassiker "Die Fliege" mit Jeff Goldblum)  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: verrückter Zufall, aber ich hab ausgerechnet heute Nacht vom Fotografieren geträumt, und eine "Szene" war, als ich auf einer Bank saß, die Cam auf Bodenhöhe hielt und einen Turm "von unten" fotografieren wollte - und als ich das Foto ansah, war ne (auf das Bild bezogen) riesige Spinne zu sehen - und erst dann sah ich, dass zwischen Cam und Turm ein Netz mit ner Kreuzspinne in der Mitte befand und sich die Cam halt darauf fokussiert hatte


----------



## BabaYaga (10. August 2015)

Hello.

War am letzten WE auf einer 2-tägigen Wanderung in den Bergen um den Dachstein (Schladming).
Kann ich absolut jedem Naturliebhaber mit guter Kondi und alpiner Erfahrung empfehlen.
2-Tages Tour: W... - Wanderung - Tour Steiermark

10 Grad am Gipfel (2618m - Greifenberg), absolut herrlich die Abkühlung in diesen Höhen, zumal wir hier in Wien aktuell immer zwischen 35 und 37 Grad pendeln ... bäh 
Anbei ein Auszug der Pics vom Trip!

Greets
Fletcher


----------



## Deathy93 (10. August 2015)

.......


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2015)

Heute hab ich mal einen kleinen Ausflug in den Tierpark gemacht, der per Rad grad mal 5Min von mir weg ist, obwohl ich mitten im Kölner Westen wohne, wo alles mit 4-6-Stückigen Wohnhäusern vollbestückt ist. Aber der Kölner Stadtwald ist eben auch direkt um die Ecke - von der Kölner City aus wäre man per Bus in nur 10Min und dann 5Min zu Fuß am Tierpark.

An die Tiere kann man btw bis auf Fütterdistanz ran, der Hirsch stand auf dem "Portrait" 2-3m von mir weg. Die Tiere laufen (außer Pferde, Esel und Büffel, die sind dann doch was zu groß) auch einfach frei auf den normalen Fußwegen rum und haben keinerlei Scheu. Im Gegenteil: sobald Kinder in Sichtweite sind, laufen vor allem Böcke dahin wie Teenies bei ner Neueröffnung einer Primark-Filiale...   (man beachte auch den Titel des Bock-Bildes...  )


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

Das erste ist geil. Endlich mal ne Ziege die nicht im Zentrum steht... Beim 4. stimmt der Schnitt nicht und der Rest ist so..lala


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Das erste ist geil. Endlich mal ne Ziege die nicht im Zentrum steht... Beim 4. stimmt der Schnitt nicht und der Rest ist so..lala


beim 4. hab ich das extra so gemacht, ich wollte den Hirsch bewusst "in der Ecke" haben    und "lala" vom Bild her oder von der "Komposition" ?


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

2 zu grün
3 unscharf
4 wie gesagt fehlt das Geweih
5 das Getier sieht aus wie eingesetzt, Schärfe ist aber knackig
6 Geländer, Bank, der halbe Kopf fehlt

Wie gesagt ist meine Meinung. Dir müssen sie gefallen.


----------



## Klutten (12. August 2015)

Monster-Lurchi in Hannovers Südstadt. Grünflächen sind Fehlanzeige, aber scheinbar gefällt es dem kleinen Kerl. Lebensgröße ist etwa 5cm.

Meine DSLR war natürlich nicht dabei, auf Arbeit muss für einen Schnappschuß das Telefon reichen. Der Knirps war es mir aber wert, meine Koffer mal eben abzustellen.


----------



## Deathy93 (12. August 2015)

.....


----------



## Haiduc (12. August 2015)

Hab auch wieder ein paar Bilder.

Der ist glaub ich nur für mich gesprungen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schmetterling!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenuntergang, HDR/LDR drei Aufnahmen aus der Hand geschossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (12. August 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> .....



Die Komposition der Bilder gefällt mir  .

Kann es sein, dass du ein TN-Panel besitzt oder machst du in Bezug auf die Sättigung Gebrauch der künstlerischen Freiheit  ?

Auf meinem kalibrierten IPS-Panel sieht das grün leider nicht mehr natürlich aus. Das grün erinnert mich an einen Sleeve. Toxic-green heißt der und somit alles andere als natürlich  .

Meine Bewertung bitte nicht so streng interpretieren  .


----------



## Deathy93 (12. August 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Die Komposition der Bilder gefällt mir  .
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du ein TN-Panel besitzt oder machst du in Bezug auf die Sättigung Gebrauch der künstlerischen Freiheit  ?
> 
> ...



Nein, ich besitze ein IPS Panel. Du hast Recht mit dem grün. Ich steh aber total drauf


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> 2 zu grün
> 3 unscharf
> 4 wie gesagt fehlt das Geweih
> 5 das Getier sieht aus wie eingesetzt, Schärfe ist aber knackig
> ...


 Ich beschwer mich ja nicht  

Aber grad das mit dem grün: das fand ich persönlich sogar besonders passend, habe das beim Umstellen der Lichtverhältnisse (du kannst ja bei raw nachträglich noch "Sonnig" oder "bewölkt" usw. in der entsprechenden Software umstellen) mit der Canon-Software "entdeckt" und fand es schöner als das Original, weil es eine "moosige" Stimmung hat - hier ein Vergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ansonsten machen die Tiere UND Besucher auch nicht immer das, was man möchte - ich war zudem nur kurz da, so 10-15 Min, da ist nicht alles perfekt wie zB das ganze Geweih drauf: zuerst hat der Hirsch immer weggeschaut, dann waren Leute mit im Bild, und als er dann mal doch frei stand und schaute, hatte ich mein 55-250mm-Objektiv drauf und stand einfach zu nah dran   es war ja jetzt auch nicht ne Auftragsarbeit für ein Tierfotobuch...   ich hab da insgesamt nur 50 Fotos gemacht, und davon mind 50% sowieso Ausschuss, um die passende Einstellung zu finden (überbelichtet, zu großer Blendenwert und daher zu dunkel usw. )  und auch einige Fotos 3-4 Reihenshots.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (13. August 2015)

Ich hab eine! 

D5000 | AF-S Nikkor 18-105mm @18mm | F/3.5 | 20 Sek. | ISO-2016



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (13. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> grad das mit dem grün: das fand ich persönlich sogar besonders passend, und fand es schöner als das Original, weil es eine "moosige" Stimmung hat


Yepp das ist eindeutig besser. Für meinen Geschmack aber einen Touch zu "moosig".


----------



## Keinem (13. August 2015)

Ich würde es ein wenig beschneiden und die Farben anpassen.

In etwa so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich würde es ein wenig beschneiden und die Farben anpassen.
> 
> In etwa so:


 Also, auf meinem Monitor sieht das jetzt einfach nur nen Tick dunkler und kontrastreicher aus, aber insgesamt genau so "grün" - vlt. ist mein Monitor ja auch zu mies, damit ich die Fotos "richtiger" nachbearbeite (wobei ich jetz echt nur 20 Sekunden lang 2-3 Sachen verstellt hab, also nix groß "nachbearbeite"  )



*Mal ne Frage zu den Sternenbildern*: ich hab zwar - was ich nicht erwartet hätte (Großstadt, ne Straßenlaterne keine 10m weit wet weg) - deutlich mehr Sterne auf dem Bild, als ich mit bloßem Auge von meiner Wohnung aus sehe, aber es ist leider sehr unscharf. Für den AF sind die Sterne einfach zu schwach, damit der AF sich korrekt darauf einstellen kann, und mit manuellem Fokus weiß ich nicht, wie ich das "korrekt" einstellen kann, da meine Objektive keine Unendlich-Markierung haben und die Fokusräder sich "endlos" durchdrehen lassen, also keinen Anschlag besitzen. Und selber sehen kann ich auch nix, ist zu dunkel...  gibt es da Tricks, wie man es doch hinbekommt außer per reinem Zufall? Und zwar mit ner Canon 700D. und ohne Objektiv-Neukauf? Hier zwei der "besten" Fotos

 Klar: ein wenig hat es hier auch mit der Errotation zu tun, dass es da durch lange Belichtungszeit ein wenig "strichartig" wird, aber es ist unabhängig davon auch unscharf . Die Bilder, bei denen ich etwas weniger Belichtungszeit genommen hab, und auch die, wo ich etwas mehr rangezoomt hab, damit die Haus-Teile und Baumwipfel nicht im Bild sind, sind echt TOTAL unscharf.

*edit* so, Fotos


----------



## Keinem (13. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, auf meinem Monitor sieht das jetzt einfach nur nen Tick dunkler und kontrastreicher aus, aber insgesamt genau so "grün" - vlt. ist mein Monitor ja auch zu mies, damit ich die Fotos "richtiger" nachbearbeite (wobei ich jetz echt nur 20 Sekunden lang 2-3 Sachen verstellt hab, also nix groß "nachbearbeite"  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Hintergrund befindet sich ein Verlauf, der die Schärfe zunehmend abschwächt. Auf die Rehe ist ein Lichtkegel gerichtet. Das ist aber auch schwer zu erkennen, weil es nur minimale Änderungen sind.

Bezüglich der Sterne kannst du Folgendes machen:

Gehe in den Live-View und zoome in das Bild hinein. Dann drehe so lange am Fokusring, bis das ganze scharf ist  .

Tante Edit:

Zu den Fotos, die du gerade zu deinem Post hinzugefügt hast:

Wie lange hast du belichtet? Versuche mal die Belichtungszeit zu reduzieren. Wenn diese zu lange ist, sind Sterne keine Punkte mehr, sondern Streifen. Dann lieber den ISO-Wert etwas erhöhen  .


----------



## Haiduc (13. August 2015)

@Herbboy
Kuck mal da, wird alles wissenswerte sehr ausführlich erklärt! 
https://klein-gedruckt.de/2013/08/sternenhimmel-fotografieren


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund befindet sich ein Verlauf, der die Schärfe zunehmend abschwächt. Auf die Rehe ist ein Lichtkegel gerichtet. Das ist aber auch schwer zu erkennen, weil es nur minimale Änderungen sind.


 ah,okay 



> Bezüglich der Sterne kannst du Folgendes machen:
> 
> Gehe in den Live-View und zoome in das Bild hinein. Dann drehe so lange am Fokusring, bis das ganze scharf ist  .


 Das geht nicht, dafür sind die Sterne über Köln selbst bei wolkenfreiem Himmel viel zu schwach. Ich seh auf dem Display nur ab und an schwach was "blinken", das reicht nicht zum scharfstellen... 

Belichtet hatte ich mit 20-30 Sekunden (20 Fotos, mal so, mal so) und ISO 1600. Blendenwert klein. 


@Haiduc: danke, so was hatte ich an sich auch schon gelesen. Ich vermute mal, dass es einfach von meinem Standpunkt (Millionenstadt, 4km vom Zentrum) aus einerseits zu "hell" und anderereits über der Stadt zu diesig ist, damit ich brauchbare Sternenhimmel-Fotos machen kann. ^^


----------



## Keinem (13. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass es einfach von meinem Standpunkt (Millionenstadt, 4km vom Zentrum) aus einerseits zu "hell" und anderereits über der Stadt zu diesig ist, damit ich brauchbare Sternenhimmel-Fotos machen kann. ^^



Ja, da wirst du eine sehr hohe Lichtverschmutzung haben  .


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2015)

Ich hatte mal ne Kacktuss vor der Linse .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ne Kacktuss vor der Linse .


 Model, das heißt Model...


----------



## Keinem (17. August 2015)

Ich war in dem Feld in kurzer Hose unterwegs. Mir hat danach alles gejuckt  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (20. August 2015)

Eine kleine Auswahl von Aufnahmen aus dem Weltvogelpark in Walsrode; der Zoo ist uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen (und nicht nur für Fotografen)!


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was sieht man, hier wohl auf diesem Foto!


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (21. August 2015)

Von mir auch mal ein bisschen was:


----------



## floppyexe (21. August 2015)

schönes Bokeh!


----------



## Keinem (21. August 2015)

Bei den Großeltern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. August 2015)

Weitere Bilder von Eichhörnchen. Bilder wurden teilweise durch eine Fensterscheibe aufgenommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (21. August 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Bilder wurden teilweise durch eine Fensterscheibe aufgenommen.


Das schreit nach Polfilter.


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Das schreit nach Polfilter.



Das ist echt eine Überlegung wert.

So, jetzt zwei Fotos, die mit einer Ricoh CX5 plus Taschenlampe aufgenommen wurden und zwar Abends. 
Fast jeden Abend, habe ich immer ein Geräusch gehört, was wie schnaufen klang( Grusel, Grusel  ) .Erst hatte ich eine Katze in verdacht. 
Aber, ich lag völlig falsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (22. August 2015)

Ja ja die lieben Igel...seltsame Geräusche sie machen...
Ich kenn das.


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder von einem männlichen Buntspecht, auf mein Balkon.


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2015)

Sind allesamt (leider) unscharf. Und die Exifs fehlen auch.
Was für ne Kamera-Objektiv-Kombination hast du da genutzt?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was zum Entspannen....Ommm   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ente   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß einer wie die Dinger heißen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat die Kreativ- Automatik so rausgehauen .
Hab nur nachgeschärft.


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. August 2015)

Aronstab = giftig


----------



## BillDschirm (23. August 2015)

Mal zur Abwechslung ein Tierportrait.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Aronstab = giftig




Danke


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. August 2015)

Blaumeise - einziger blau-gelber Vogel Europas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. August 2015)

Hey Dynamitarde,

wie siehts bzgl meiner Frage aus? Trifft auch auf die neuen Bilder zu...



der_yappi schrieb:


> Sind allesamt (leider) unscharf. Und die Exifs fehlen auch.
> Was für ne Kamera-Objektiv-Kombination hast du da genutzt?


----------



## floppyexe (24. August 2015)

Nummer 5 nicht 
Der Fokus sollte aufm Vogel sein, nicht auf den Fressereien...


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. August 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hey Dynamitarde,
> 
> wie siehts bzgl meiner Frage aus? Trifft auch auf die neuen Bilder zu...


Canon PowerShot SX520 HS     (Bilder wurden teilweise durch eine Fensterscheibe aufgenommen.)


----------



## Deathy93 (24. August 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hey Dynamitarde,
> 
> wie siehts bzgl meiner Frage aus? Trifft auch auf die neuen Bilder zu...



Liegt wohl bestimmt einfach nur an zur langer Belichtung.

@Dynamitarde
Wie lang oder auch kurz belichtest du denn, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. August 2015)

Dompfaff bzw Gimpel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (25. August 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Dompfaff bzw Gimpel.


Bist du ein Vögler??


----------



## BartholomO (26. August 2015)

Habe mich heute mal an Bienen versucht, normalerweise versuche ich immer in den komplett manuellen Einstellungen zu fotografieren, allerdings war mir das bei den Bienen nicht möglich da sie sich zu schnell bewegt haben als dass ich da schauen kann ob es noch scharf ist und ob die Belichtungszeit ja nicht zu hoch ist bzw. das Bild generell nicht zu hell oder dunkel wird, am Anfang hab ich es versucht aber es war für mich unmöglich 

Habe also im Sportmodus fotografiert, falls jemand Tipps hat, immer her damit


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. August 2015)

Für Tips und Fragen wurde (glaube ich ) der http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung.html
Thread eröffnet.
Da kannst du die Bilder nochmal Posten.

@Bartholomo Das erste Bild ist schön knackig Scharf,die Viecher sind Teilweise schon flink ,da ist es Glücksache ein Gutes Bild zu schiessen.

@Dynamitarde kannst mal mit zb. Fotor mal versuchen etwas Nachzubearbeiten.Etwas Nachschärfen und mehr Farbe fänd ich ganz Gut.
Das bekommst du zb. hier:  Fotor - Download - CHIP


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (29. August 2015)

Nochmal was von mir


----------



## Bunkasan (29. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. August 2015)

@bunkasan: Herrlich kitschig.


----------



## call_911 (29. August 2015)

Nachbars Küken das Supermodel 


D5300 + Sigma 105mm Makro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. August 2015)

Sunglass-Lion schrieb:


> Nochmal was von mir



Wilhelma?


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Bist du ein Vögler??



Ich mag Dinos

Grünfink bzw Grünling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2015)

@Dynamitarde
Vorschlag: such Dir die besten Bilder aus und poste sie hier. Lieber Klasse als Masse, kommt bestimmt besser an.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hab noch einen Aronstab gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine "Einladende" Bank im Wald 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Blümchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Coole Bunte Fliegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Biene




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss ein Efeu auf einem Baum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es recht verschiedene Motive sind hoffe ich das es nicht zu viele Bilder sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (30. August 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wilhelma?



Bei dem Post nicht, aber die Lotusfrucht und die Seerose aus meinem ersten Post (#4869) sind aus der Wilhelma. 
Der Pfau ist aus dem Wiener Zoo und die Blüte aus dem Garten meiner Mutter.


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2015)

Aus der Lausitz und vom Saaleradweg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (30. August 2015)

Die 1GB Photoshop-Datei endlich fertig bearbeitet  Vielleicht mach ich mal irgendwann ein Tutorial für die Rauschreduzierung, das Bild ist im Original noch viel schlimmer (ISO 6400).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. August 2015)

Mahlzeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grim3001 (1. September 2015)

EOS 100d, 50mm Festbrennweite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (2. September 2015)

Mehr Spiegelung oder ganz weg. 4x gespiegelt ist def. 3x zu viel. Aber: gefällt mir trotzdem.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. September 2015)

.........


----------



## Placebo (6. September 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie diese Gartenpflanze heißt 
Samyang 85mm 1.4 @2.8 & 1.4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2015)

Aus der Königsbrücker Heide:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (13. September 2015)

......


----------



## floppyexe (17. September 2015)

Oben zu hell, unten zu dunkel.


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2015)

Von meinem "sonnabendlichem" "Fahrrad-Workout":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (22. September 2015)

Die Herbszeitlosen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (22. September 2015)

Bisschen was aus dem Kräutergarten Kloster Kamp.


----------



## totovo (24. September 2015)

Sommerurlaub in den Alpen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

Beeindruckende, dynamisch wirkende Wolke bei Köln sowie eine kleine Kreuzspinne bei Reparaturarbeiten am Netz - hatte wohl keinen Empfang mehr ^^


----------



## floppyexe (24. September 2015)

1. Oben hell unten dunkel. Es hilft: ein Grauverlaufsfilter.
2. Das Getier ist unscharf. Sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht so aus aber vergrößere es.


----------



## totovo (24. September 2015)

Da lag noch kein Schnee..

Das 1. ist mit Grauverlaufsfilter entstanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> 2. Das Getier ist unscharf. Sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht so aus aber vergrößere es.


 Ich weiß, aber das Tier hat halt nicht ganz stillgehalten, und da es bewölkt war, ging auch keine kurze Verschlusszeit, UND ich hatte kein Stativ und "musste" zudem noch mit 250mm Brennweite knipsen.  Zu 1.: Graufilter hab ich halt (noch) nicht.   Wobei es auch live so war, dass die Bäume deutlich dunkler als der Himmel waren - d.h. an sich ist das Foto authentisch.


----------



## floppyexe (25. September 2015)

Ein Graufilter ist kein Grauverlaufsfilter.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ein Graufilter ist kein Grauverlaufsfilter.


Was genau ist denn der Unterschied? Ich dachte, die wären einfach nur dazu da, um eine längere Verschlusszeit zu ermöglichen bei gleichzeitiger Risikoabschwächung einer Überbelichtung ^^  und was kosten solche Filter, die fürs Hobby reichen? Ich will halt auf keinen Fall "mal eben" 50-60€ oder mehr "nur" wegen ein paar Fotos ausgeben


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2015)

Das was du meinst sind Graufilter.

Grauverlaufsfilter sind, wie der Name an sich eigentlich schon sagt eben Verlaufsfilter.

Also auf einer Seite sehr stark abgedunkelt und auf der anderen gar nicht, und dazwischen z.B. ein linearer Verlauf oder sonst einer eben.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das was du meinst sind Graufilter.
> 
> Grauverlaufsfilter sind, wie der Name an sich eigentlich schon sagt eben Verlaufsfilter.
> 
> Also auf einer Seite sehr stark abgedunkelt und auf der anderen gar nicht, und dazwischen z.B. ein linearer Verlauf oder sonst einer eben.


 also quasi ein Graufilter, bei dem zB im oberen drittel viel, mit mittleren mäßig und im unteren nur ganz wenig gefiltert wird? Kann man die denn selber "einstellen" ? Das wäre ja ansonsten irrsinnig aufwendig für Hobbyniveau, wenn man da für jede Gelegenheit nen anderen Filter bräuchte - sind die Bäume nur in den unteren 15% des Bildes, brauch ich ja nen anderen Verlauf als wenn sie 20% oder 50% des Bildes einnehmen ^^


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2015)

Die Filter sind recheckig im Normalfall und deutlich größer als die Frontlinse. Du musst halt eine Halterung vor das Objektiv packen, und dann kannste dir das so hinschieben wie du willst.


----------



## Placebo (25. September 2015)

Ist für Kritik und Beratung allgemein nicht eigentlich der Amateur-Thread da?


----------



## floppyexe (26. September 2015)

Sunset untouched.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2015)

Ich habe mal noch eine "alte Spinne" ausgegraben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und heute gab's mal eine schöne Krause Glucke zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (27. September 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Sunset untouched.


Untouched= OOC?

Wenn ja, dann hammer! Die Szene hätte ich gerne gesehen, die Farbe ist wunderschön <3 <3 <3


----------



## floppyexe (27. September 2015)

Ist untouched. Schau dir die exifs an.
Das ist Sunset in der Südsee. Da sind die Farben so. Kein Staub und Dreck in der Luft.

Edit:
Das wiederum ist bearbeitet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...4-naturfotografie-thread-483.html#post7593117


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2015)

Wieder mal ein kleiner Ausflug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (27. September 2015)

Kurzer Test von Kamera und Lightroom. Mit der Kamera komm ich klar, mit Lightroom nur bedingt. Aber ich werd weiter größtenteils JPEG+RAW in Automatik knippsen und nur in seltenen Fällen die RAW anrühren.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

Heute konnte ich durch das schöne Wetter zwei deutlich bessere Kreuzspinnen-Fotos machen als zuvor.

An sich wollte ich auch den "Blutmond" ablichten, aber über Köln-West war der Mond extrem enttäuschend klein am Himmel, da war kein gutes/lohnenswertes Foto drin...   der "Blutmond" war kleiner als der Mond neulich, wo ich einfach den Vollmond aufgenommen hab (siehe Foto)...  und deswegen bin ich bis 5h wachgeblieben... 


@floppyexe: ist das auch ohne Filter aufgenommen Dein Südseebild?


----------



## floppyexe (28. September 2015)

Ja. Ich nutze Filer nur bei Spiegelungen, durch Scheiben, Wasserflächen, oder wenn der untere Teil des Bildes extrem dunkler ist als der obere. Pol- und Grauverlaufsfilter habe ich stets dabei. Brauchen kein Platz und wiegen fast nix. Sollten in jede Fototasche gehören.


----------



## Deathy93 (29. September 2015)

Muss mir langsam mal ein Stativ zulegen :o


----------



## floppyexe (29. September 2015)

Huh ein Stativmensch.


----------



## Deathy93 (29. September 2015)

.......


----------



## mattinator (29. September 2015)

Bild 1 gefällt mir von der Stimmung, bei der Sonnenblume ist der Fokus etwas ungünstig.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (30. September 2015)

.........


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

sehr tolle Bilder hier.....
ich poste mal 3 aus meinem USA Urlaub auf denen Tiere/Natur zu sehen sind.
Wurden im Grand Canyon gemacht 

Habe ich mit meienr Sony-Bridge Kamera gemacht. Finde die leistet ganz gute Arbeit! Wurde nichts nachbearbeitet und für die kompakte Bauweise trotz wirklich grossem optischem zoom können die Bilder zumindest bei Tageslicht imo überzeugen 

Ich bin aber auch kein Foto-Profi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (1. Oktober 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch kein Foto-Profi


Wir alle nicht. Wir sind alle samt durch die Bank weg Laien.
So: Das erste Bild ist mir zu Kontrastarm. Beim Zweiten hat mir das Getier zu wenig Struktur und beim Dritten stört mich das Ketchup Zeugs.
Interessant beim Dritten wäre der Fokus auf dem kleinen Gast rechts neben der Krähe und dann ein schönes Bokeh...


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Wir alle nicht. Wir sind alle samt durch die Bank weg Laien.
> So: Das erste Bild ist mir zu Kontrastarm. Beim Zweiten hat mir das Getier zu wenig Struktur und beim Dritten stört mich das Ketchup Zeugs.
> Interessant beim Dritten wäre der Fokus auf dem kleinen Gast rechts neben der Krähe und dann ein schönes Bokeh...



Ja wie gesagt, typische Urlaubs Schnappschüsse halt ^^
Ich spiel da ja auch nicht mir irgendwelchen Einstellungen und Fokus rum sondern halt drauf und drücke ^^
Mehr kann ich nicht wenn's ums Thema Fotografie geht..... aber dafür gefallen mir die Ergebnisse trotzdem 

Den Times square in New York habe ich bspw. Mit so einer panoramafunktion fotografiert und dann auf Stoff drucken lassen auf ein gaaaaanz breites großes Wandbild in 21:9 oder so 
Aber mehr kann ich halt auch nicht. Hauptsache macht spaß 

Und zu dem 3. Bild:
Den kleinen Vogel habe ich da noch nie gesehen, erst nachdem du das jetzt erwähnt hast 
Lol.....

Pps: an der ketchup Flasche konnte ich leider auch nicht rütteln ^^ aber mir gefällt ja gerade der krasse Kontrast Natur im Grand Canyon, Tiere und Zivilisation..... und Ketchup


----------



## floppyexe (1. Oktober 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> aber dafür gefallen mir die Ergebnisse trotzdem


Und nur das zählt !!
Zu meinem Post: Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Das heißt nicht das es andere genauso sehen.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Saaleck, Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Oktober 2015)

Besser hat es meine Kamera leider nicht hinbekommen. Hat's von euch keiner fotografiert? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (2. Oktober 2015)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hat's von euch keiner fotografiert?


Mich nervt das Stativ aufbauen. Brauchst du bei einem 400-er Tele.
Ich find die Exifs nicht. Wo sind sie hin? Interessiert mich da das Bild eine Unschärfe hat.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Oktober 2015)

Die reiche ich mal nach, bin gerade auf Achse.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich find die Exifs nicht. Wo sind sie hin? Interessiert mich da das Bild eine Unschärfe hat.



F/4, ISO100, 39mm Brennweite, 5 Sekunden Belichtung. Kamera ist ne FZ-45 Bridge.

Ich habe hinterher gemerkt, dass der ISO höher hätte sein können und die hohe Belichtung das Bild unscharf gemacht haben kann. Bei noch mehr Zoom, war das Bild noch unschärfer, lag aber auch an der Bewegung des Mondes.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Oktober 2015)

Mülheim


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (4. Oktober 2015)

*When The Sun Goes Down*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2015)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Besser hat es meine Kamera leider nicht hinbekommen. Hat's von euch keiner fotografiert?



Bin um 3 Uhr aufgestanden, der Mond sah wie immer aus und hab mich wieder ins Bett gelegt. 
Am nächsten Morgen hab ich gemerkt, dass ich eine Stunde zu früh auf war -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (12. Oktober 2015)

Manchmal weiß auch die Natur nicht, was sie will: Blüten oder Früchte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Wisent im Sonnenschein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (17. Oktober 2015)

Trinidad, Kuba Sonnenuntergang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2015)

@*totovo*
Das solltest Du vielleicht einem größerem Publikum präsentieren, z.B. hier https://upload.wdr.de/fupl/Public/Upload,einsfestival.


----------



## Haiduc (17. Oktober 2015)

*Passend zur Jahreszeit, kleine Herbstimpression vom alten Kanal in Nürnberg*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Oktober 2015)

..............


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2015)

Wassertropfen sind ein schönes Herbstmotiv, habe ich auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein nach meiner Meinung interessantes "Experiment":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (20. Oktober 2015)

*Eine kleine Schmetterlingssammlung Mittelschwedens

*Hauhechel-Bläuling*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zitronenfalter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein (Hilfe) *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich war mal wieder "abgetaucht":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (24. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal zwei Bilder meiner heutigen Ausbeute  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (27. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taal von Vinales, da wo der Tabak wächst





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unesco Biosphärenreservat bei Trinidad


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2015)

Das erste sieht aus 'nem Computerspiel aus (z.B. Far Cry).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das erste sieht aus 'nem Computerspiel aus (z.B. Far Cry).


Ist irgendwie abhängig vom wiedergabe-gerät. Auf meinem handy sehen beide aus als wenn sie aus farcry 1 stammen, aber auf dem tv hingegen passt es.
Allgemein finde ich aber, das der springer in bild 2 etwas stört. Der hängt da so komisch in der luft... Direkt beim absprung oder kurz vorm eintauchen wäre vermutlich besser gekommen. Ansonsten aber schöne bilder!


----------



## totovo (28. Oktober 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie abhängig vom wiedergabe-gerät. Auf meinem handy sehen beide aus als wenn sie aus farcry 1 stammen, aber auf dem tv hingegen passt es.
> Allgemein finde ich aber, das der springer in bild 2 etwas stört. Der hängt da so komisch in der luft... Direkt beim absprung oder kurz vorm eintauchen wäre vermutlich besser gekommen. Ansonsten aber schöne bilder!



Das Bild gibt es in Serie, also vom Absprung bis zum eintauchen!
Ich fand aber dieses Bild am besten, weil es am ehesten die Perspektive und die Proportionen sowie eine gewisse Tiefe vermittelt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass gerade deren in der Luft schwebende Springer den Reizt des Bildes ausmacht!
Aber wenn du dich bis heute Abend gedulden kannst, zeige ich dir die anderen Bilder!


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich war auch mal wieder draußen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich fand aber dieses Bild am besten, weil es am ehesten die Perspektive und die Proportionen sowie eine gewisse Tiefe vermittelt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass gerade deren in der Luft schwebende Springer den Reizt des Bildes ausmacht!


Naja... wie gesagt, für mich hängt der etwas komisch in der luft. In meinen augen schaut es so aus, als wenn er gerade respawn`t hat.  Wenn die arme richtig ausgestreck wären, wäre das sicherlich schon was anderes...


----------



## nuol (28. Oktober 2015)

[Gedankengang]
... Und wieder einer (oder immer noch?) der weder mit der Kamera noch mit einem Bild_verkleinerungs_programm ordnungsgemäß umgehen kann und das der Öffentlichkeit zur Schau stellen muss ...
[/]


----------



## Euda (29. Oktober 2015)

[Gedankengang] Was hier für ein peinlicher Elitismus abgeht. [/]


----------



## floppyexe (29. Oktober 2015)

[Gedankengang] War das nicht ein Bilderthread? [/]


----------



## nuol (29. Oktober 2015)

Alle Affen machen naaach.
Meine Nase, niemand will sich doch so einen Mist anschauen. Zigtausendpixel * Eindutzendtausendpixel und das Ganze natürlich xtausend Megabyte groß.
Es hat sich hier in den letzten Jahren auch nichts geändert, und dann noch mit solch klugen Sprüchen à la "Bilderthread" "Elitismus" kommen.
Schaut sich irgendjemand gerne diese dilettantischen Fotos an? Ja Fotos (gerne auch Photos) aber nicht Bilder.
Die letzten Einträge von  euMelBeumel und mattinator verunstalten die schöne Natur die wir haben. Demnächst gebe ich meinem einjährigen Neffen
meine DSLR, setze ihn auf die Wiese, zeig ihm wo der Auslöser ist und lass ihn losfeuern. Kaum eingestellt bekomme ich 'Gefällt mir' Klicks.
An die angesprochenen Laien: Findet ihr eure Photos echt so toll sie hier einstellen zu müssen? Na sicher doch, deshalb müssen es auch gleich
10 Bilder mit einem Post sein. Ach ich soll nicht hingucken wenn es mir nicht gefällt? Wie soll ich bitte vorher wissen was mir gefällt, wenn ich es
nicht gesehen habe? Das ist immerhin die Aufgabe derjenigen, die die Bilder einstellen. Ich bin auch kein Profi, um Gottes Willen, versuche auch
nach bester Auswahl Bilder einzustellen die bereichernd wirken. Ich nehme auch gerne Kritik an und gebe Kritik ab. Irgendwie habe ich aber das 
Gefühl, daß die meisten Stümper Kritik aus Prinzip nicht annehmen wollen. Nach dem Motto: "Mir doch egal", man wenn es dir scheißegal ist,
warum stellst du die Photos dann ein?

Guten Abend


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich sehs mir gern an, über die Art der Einbindung hier kann man sicher diskutieren. 
Deine Art Kritik zu üben wird die Bilder der oben Genannten kaum verbessern, denke ich.

Warum sollte man nicht auch mal was wagen und Bilder seinen Wünschen entsprechend bearbeiten? 
Geschmäcker sind verschieden und keiner muss sich damit verstecken, Toleranz heißt eben auch ertragen.

Vergiss nicht die Bilder deines Neffen hochzuladen...


----------



## floppyexe (29. Oktober 2015)

Darauf ein: Gefällt mir!


----------



## Placebo (29. Oktober 2015)

Gut, dass ich nie alle Australien-Bilder hochgeladen hatte. Eignet sich wunderbar, um sinnlose Diskussionen ein bisschen weiter nach hinten zu verschieben. Vor allem, wenn sie gefühlt schon 10x ohne Erfolg geführt wurden, und zwar von beiden Seiten. Das andere Foto heb' ich mir für die nächste Situation auf. Also: von nix kommt nix, deshalb schweigt und knipst weiter! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> Die letzten Einträge von  euMelBeumel und mattinator verunstalten die schöne Natur die wir haben.


Keine Ahnung, was Du auf den Fotos gesehen hast. Was soll daran "Verunstaltung unserer schönen Natur" sein ? Diese Motive hast Du (und viele andere) mit ziemlicher Sicherheit so in der Natur noch nicht angesehen. Der Mensch hat "von Natur aus" keinen Makro-Modus. Ich finde es schön, die Natur auch mal aus einer Perspektive zu sehen, die einem eigentlich verschlossen ist. Du solltest Deinen subjektiven Geschmack nicht für ein Qualitätsurteil "missbrauchen". Eine Vorauswahl betreibe ich schon, es landen nicht alle Aufnahmen in meinem privaten Fotoalbum und hier auch nur ein kleiner Auszug davon. Sicher sind bzgl. der Qualität der betreffenden Fotos Steigerungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden, aber das macht ja auch den Reiz dieses Hobbys aus.
EDIT: Damit hier nicht nur erzählt wird, noch ein älteres Foto, welches ich hier wahrscheinlich noch nicht gepostet hatte. Findest Du sicher auch nicht schön (ich auch nicht unbedingt), aber auch eine Flechte ist Teil unserer schönen Natur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich mache mich lieber mit meinem Bild als mit meinen schriftlichen Beiträgen zum Affen 

Mal ein kleines Affenportrait aus dem Urlaub.

Olympus OM-D E-M10 + Olympus m.Zuiko 12-50

Bitte nicht über den weißen Hintergrund wundern. Wurde auf der total vernebelten Aussichtsplattform auf dem Affenfelsen von Gibraltar gemacht. Da war kein anderer Hintergrund möglich 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (30. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> EDIT: Damit hier nicht nur erzählt wird, noch ein älteres Foto, welches ich hier wahrscheinlich noch nicht gepostet hatte. Findest Du sicher auch nicht schön (ich auch nicht unbedingt), aber auch eine Flechte ist Teil unserer schönen Natur.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Über die Art und Weise, wie nuol seine Sichtweise zum Ausdruck bringt, kann man sicher debattieren. Ich denke, es würde mehr bringen, wenn man sie etwas liberaler formuliert und ggf. direkt mit einigen hilfreichen Hinweisen aufwartet und seinen Vorsprung in der Fotografie mit denjenigen teilt, die offenbar weniger Ahnung und Erfahrung darin haben. Das Foto von der Flechte ist, das muss man schon festhalten mattinator, einfach unnötig. Selbst der Laie kann nicht ansatzweise den Mehrwert dieses Fotos erkennen - es hat qualitative, insbesondere perspektivische Schwächen - sinnvoller ist es, deine wirklich besten Bilder hochzuladen, damit du auch Kritik mit Mehrwert erhalten kannst und du dich vielleicht durch den einen oder anderen Tipp weiterentwickeln kannst.


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Das Foto von der Flechte ist, das muss man schon festhalten mattinator, einfach unnötig.


War ja auch als Übertreibung gedacht.

Noch mal kurz ein Hinweis auf die ursprüngliche Intention des Thread-Erstellers:


Jarafi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dieser Threat soll alleine für Naturaufnahmen aller Art sein, da ich bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden habe.
> 
> ...



Über die Art und Weise, wie nuol seine Sichtweise zum Ausdruck bringt, braucht man eigentlich nicht debattieren. Das war einfach nur gemeckert. Gegen Kritik, welche immer Hinweise zur Beseitigung von Fehlern beinhaltet, habe ich nichts. Davon war jedoch in nuols Beitrag jedoch nichts zu finden. Es ging einfach nur um seinen subjektiven Geschmack, aus dem er ein Qualitätsurteil gebildet hat. Unabhängig von meinem Geschmack sind einige seiner Fotos auch nicht so berühmt (Bildausschnitt o.Ä.) und viele seiner Posts enthalten gar keine Bilder sondern hauptsächlich Äußerungen in der Art wie im letzten Post. Ich denke, er wird schon mehrere aktive "Poster" hier "geärgert" haben, Außerdem wüsste ich nicht, an welcher Stelle in diesem Thread definiert ist, welcher Qualität die geposteten Fotos gerecht werden müssen bzw. welche Kriterien dafür erfüllt werden müssen, um Fotos hier zu posten.
Mein Wunsch ist, Impressionen aus der Natur festzuhalten, an denen man sich erfreuen kann und diese anderen nachvollziehbar zu machen. Ich sehe darin keinen Wettbewerb um die beste Qualität, nach welchen Kriterien auch immer. Wem die Fotos gefallen, der freut sich daran, wem nicht, der schaut vorbei. Wer sinnvolle Kritik oder Tips hat, aber gerne ! Und so daneben liege ich mit meinen Fotos nicht, was mir die vielen "gefällt mir" beweisen. Damit nuol sich nicht so sehr "belästigt" fühlt, kann ich künftig meine Fotos auch in einen 



Spoiler



Spoiler


 verpacken. Falls ich mit meiner Meinung jedoch allein stehe, brauche ich auch keine Bilder mehr hier einstellen (für mich tue ich das sicher nicht), dann kann sich auch niemand mehr daran stören.


----------



## nuol (30. Oktober 2015)

Yxviken, Sverige



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Oktober 2015)

Habe nochmal die Natur, die wir haben, verunstaltet   Kritik nehme ich sehr gern an, verbessern möchte sich ja sicher jeder -  ich poste sicher auch nicht jedes Bild, dass ich in der Sammlung habe. Ich "knipse" übrigens nur mit einer einfachen günstigen Bridge-Kamera, da ist technisch oft auch nicht alles möglich was ich auch gern machen würde. Steigerungen sind sicherlich möglich, aber dafür bin ich halt Amateur. Ich hatte auch keine Ahnung, dass man Bilder nicht in Originalgröße hochladen "darf", wenn ich mir die letzten Seiten hier im Thread anschaue, ist das auch in keinerlei Art und Weise ersichtlich - die Forenvorschriften wurden ja auf jeden Fall eingehalten. Sehe es auch wie mattinator, wenn meine Bilder hier nicht erwünscht sind, dann äußert das direkt, dann lass ich es eben in Zukunft.

MFG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (30. Oktober 2015)

Denke nicht, dass es das Ziel sein sollte, Leute daran zu hindern, Bilder zu zeigen - das Ziel sollte eher sein, die Qualität von diesen zu steigern. Das ist natürlich ein Prozess und niemand hat eine angeborene Fähigkeit für gute Fotos und schon gar keine entsprechende Ausrüstung. Wenn die eine Partei weniger unsachlich kritisiert und die andere die Auswahl der Bilder verfeinert, dann sollte es eigentlich keinen Unmut mehr geben.


----------



## Deathy93 (30. Oktober 2015)

Herbst <3


----------



## floppyexe (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke mal das die Leute die sich insgeheim Profi nennen, nur nach außen nicht, besser in einem Profiforum aufgehoben sind. Hier jedenfalls sollte jeder zeigen was er kann, um aber dann aber auch Kritik ertragen zu können.
Die Art und Weise wie es der User "nuol" tat ist sicherlich nicht die feinste- und hilft dem Uploader in keinster Weise. Eine gesunde Kritik wäre angebrachter gewesen.
Für mich persönlich zählen "untouched" Bilder zu den besten, da anhand Dieser Fehler leichter zu erkennen oder zu kritisieren sind.

@Deathy
wie immer sind deine Bilder Klasse, wobei das zweite nichts mit Herbst zu tun hat eher denn Morgenstund. Ballonfahrer starten in der Früh.


----------



## Deathy93 (30. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> @Deathy
> wie immer sind deine Bilder Klasse, wobei das zweite nichts mit Herbst zu tun hat eher denn Morgenstund. Ballonfahrer starten in der Früh.



Ich danke dir! Da hast du Recht! Das Bild wollte ich auch erst gar nicht hochladen 
Aber das Bild wurde nachmittags/abends gemacht :p


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Oktober 2015)

Na dann will ich auch mal wieder ein paar reinkloppen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merrel (31. Oktober 2015)

War mal nachts unterwegs


----------



## nuol (1. November 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> War mal nachts unterwegs


Wo ist die Natur?


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> Wo ist die Natur?



Da muss ich Dir mal Recht geben.


----------



## Merrel (1. November 2015)

Natur ist für mich alles was was nicht in einem Raum geknipst wurde


----------



## nuol (1. November 2015)

Auch wenn deine Aussage eher ironisch gemeint ist, hier einmal der erste Satz aus Wiki: "Natur ... bezeichnet in der Regel das, was nicht vom Menschen geschaffen wurde."
Dein Photo gehört demnach wohl in die DI-Thread Ecke, oder eher doch DI-Amateur-Thread Ecke. (beides verlinkt)


----------



## Merrel (1. November 2015)

Okay Thx!


----------



## Keinem (1. November 2015)

Pilze sind sehr fotogen  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Pilze sind sehr fotogen  .


Und sie können nicht weglaufen... 

Noch 2x Gibraltar-Affen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (1. November 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und sie können nicht weglaufen...



Bei der Helligkeit im dichten Wald habe ich das sehr begrüßt. Das Bild von dem Pilz ist mit 1/10s Belichtungszeit entstanden  . 

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Marienkäfer beim Erklimmen eines Baumes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2015)

Was guggst du?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (1. November 2015)

*@der_yappi *Süß  !

Auch noch von heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2015)

Jo so hab ich die Brombeeren auch gesehen aber kein Bild gemacht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2015)

@L1qu1dat0r:
Das erste und letzte Bild gefallen mir ganz gut.

Kleine Bitte:
Bilder auf max. 1000-1200px max Größe runterskalieren und kucken damit sie nicht über 1MB (eher kleiner) sind.
So ist auch den Leuten mit langsamer Internetverbindung gedient


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2015)

Ok,ich versuch es .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (2. November 2015)

Playa Larga, Kuba  ~ The Stadion





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (2. November 2015)

Ein wenig abweichend von den ganzen Herbstfotos.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (5. November 2015)

Ein Schnapper auf dem Weg zur nächsten Lesung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (7. November 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was guggst du?


Ich frag mich gerade wo der Fokus ist.


----------



## mattinator (7. November 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wo der Fokus ist.


Na bei den "Gucken" (denke ich).


----------



## BillDschirm (8. November 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wo der Fokus ist.



Dort wo er sein sollte, auf den Augen. Das gilt bei Tier und Mensch.


----------



## floppyexe (8. November 2015)

Sehe ich komplett anders. Beim Mensch würde das funktionieren. Aufgrund der länglichen Kopfform der Zigge, oder was auch immer das ist, würde ich den Fokus frontal fotografiert nie auf die Augen setzen. Dadurch sieht das Bild aus als wurde es mit einem Fisheye geschossen. Auch hätte ich das Bokeh komplett weggelassen.
Meine Meinung. Muss nicht eure sein.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. November 2015)

Mit einer Kleineren Blende hättest du warscheinlich Maul und Auge scharf bekommen.
Die Naga jolokia ist auch Natur^^ deswegen passen die Bilder Hierhin.

Mit 6,3 er Blende Messer scharf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Naga:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einer 22 er Blende wird beides scharf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2015)

Gestern im Europa Park...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (8. November 2015)

.......


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. November 2015)

Sieht sehr fresh aus ,trotz gegen die Sonne ,hattest du irgend welche Filter drauf ? Polfilter ?
Auf jeden Fall Nachbearbeitet !?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Alibibild)


----------



## Deathy93 (9. November 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Sieht sehr fresh aus ,trotz gegen die Sonne ,hattest du irgend welche Filter drauf ? Polfilter ?
> Auf jeden Fall Nachbearbeitet !?
> 
> 
> ...



Nachbearbeitet habe ich es, ja.
Filter habe ich keine verwendet


----------



## m4ntic0r (13. November 2015)

Ein Beispiel.. und viele weitere auf:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/132059168@N07


----------



## FlyKilla (13. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2015)

*Wieder ein bisschen Andalusien-Flair...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. November 2015)

Heute mal mit Unterwasser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. November 2015)

_*"El gato español"*_

Aufgenommen in den Alpujarras (nähe Portugos) - einem Ausläufer der Sierra Nevada




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (18. November 2015)

Karibikflair pur!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (22. November 2015)

Gestrige Panoramaaufnahme der Teufelsmauerim Harz (Abschnitt: Hamburger Wappen):


----------



## der_yappi (22. November 2015)

Aus dem Garten des Generalife in Granada




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2015)

Sahlenburg, Cuxhaven



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (23. November 2015)

Pic 3 Belichtungszeit?


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2015)

Fern ab von gut und böse, .........25sec.


----------



## Deathy93 (23. November 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Fern ab von gut und böse, .........25sec.



Kein Stativ benutzt? Sieht verwackelt aus :o


----------



## mattinator (23. November 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kein Stativ benutzt? Sieht verwackelt aus :o



Bei dem Motiv dürfte sich in 25 Sekunden fast alles bewegt haben. Außer den Pfosten der Deich-Absperrung und die sehen auch etwas schärfer aus.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kein Stativ benutzt? Sieht verwackelt aus :o


Naja,  25sec ohne Stativ gestaltet sich in meinen alter als schwierig O


Da wären noch ein paar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (27. November 2015)

@FlyKilla
Kopf hoch, für 25 Sekunden aus der Hand sieht das ja echt gut aus, hätte ich so nicht geschafft.... 
Außerdem,  kann man das heute auch als "Kunststil" ansehen - Einige schaffen es damit richtig Geld zu verdienen und Ausstellungen zu füllen!
Massage für das Gehirn: Zwei Ausstellungen über unscharfe Bilder und die neue Unübersichtlichkeit

Grüßle


----------



## BillDschirm (29. November 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> @FlyKilla
> Kopf hoch, für 25 Sekunden aus der Hand sieht das ja echt gut aus, hätte ich so nicht geschafft....
> Außerdem,  kann man das heute auch als "Kunststil" ansehen - Einige schaffen es damit richtig Geld zu verdienen und Ausstellungen zu füllen!
> Massage für das Gehirn: Zwei Ausstellungen über unscharfe Bilder und die neue Unübersichtlichkeit
> ...



Das Menschen, denen das Können und das Auge fehlt, die Defizite mit etwaigen "Tendenzen" in der Kunst begründen müssen. Dann müsste man sich ja generell gar keinen Kopf mehr machen; schaffen aber ja die Leute mit den Farbspritzern auf großformatigen Leinwänden auch ganz gut.


----------



## taks (29. November 2015)

Immer diese Kamele welche sich nicht an den Rechtsverkehr halten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. November 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> @FlyKilla
> Kopf hoch, für 25 Sekunden aus der Hand sieht das ja echt gut aus, hätte ich so nicht geschafft....
> Außerdem,  kann man das heute auch als "Kunststil" ansehen - Einige schaffen es damit richtig Geld zu verdienen und Ausstellungen zu füllen!
> Massage für das Gehirn: Zwei Ausstellungen über unscharfe Bilder und die neue Unübersichtlichkeit
> ...


Um noch mal alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen. Doch, bei den Bild habe ich ein Stativ benutzt. mattinator trifft die Sache auf den Punkt:


mattinator schrieb:


> Bei dem Motiv dürfte sich in 25 Sekunden fast  alles bewegt haben. Außer den Pfosten der Deich-Absperrung und die sehen  auch etwas schärfer aus.


Sorry, wenn ich mich ein wenig undeutlich ausgedrückt habe.
Und noch ein wenig Konserve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (6. Dezember 2015)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Leider nicht so viele Bilder entstanden.
Bei dem heftigen Wind hat mein Stativ durchgehend gewackelt


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (13. Dezember 2015)

Interessantes Licht, Zu welcher Tageszeit wurde da fotografiert?


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Dezember 2015)

Das war früh, kurz nach 7. Im Garten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (13. Dezember 2015)

Bei meiner heutigen Radtour sind diese beiden Bilder entstanden


----------



## rocky7 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ui, gerade diesen Thread hier gefunden. Da möchte ich mich gern mit einklinken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. Dezember 2015)

Ist schon ein paar Tage her, fand die Stimmungen aber auch ganz gut gelungen (hier ist das Wetter im Moment ganz schön "durchwachsen"):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ja das Wetter ist auch hier recht durchwachsen, da kann man nur auf Konservern zurück greifen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (14. Dezember 2015)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Das war früh, kurz nach 7. Im Garten...


Ziemlich geniale Lichtstimmung  (man muss halt nur immer Foto-bereit sein )


----------



## rocky7 (14. Dezember 2015)

Heute etwas Tierisches...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (14. Dezember 2015)

of topic 
@rocky7
bist du aller 2 Jahre auf der ILA in Berlin?
on topic
Bokeh, SchärfeFokus


----------



## rocky7 (14. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> bist du aller 2 Jahre auf der ILA in Berlin?


Nein bin ich nicht, was ist das und warum fragst du?


----------



## floppyexe (14. Dezember 2015)

Wegen deiner Galerie von den Jets. Ich bin wenn ich kann spotten und grundsätzlich in Berlin und Paris.
Internationale Luft und Raumfahrtaustellung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2015)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Ziemlich geniale Lichtstimmung  (man muss halt nur immer Foto-bereit sein )



War eigentlich nur Gassi gehen im Garten und hatte zufälligerweise ne Kamera dabei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. Dezember 2015)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Ziemlich geniale Lichtstimmung  (man muss halt nur immer Foto-bereit sein )



Man muss vor allem ein Auge haben, um diese Stimmung zu sehen und das Können und die Technik, sie auch so im Bild "einzufangen".


----------



## rocky7 (14. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Wegen deiner Galerie von den Jets. Ich bin wenn ich kann spotten und grundsätzlich in Berlin und Paris.
> Internationale Luft und Raumfahrtaustellung.


Nein bin ich nicht, meine Aufnahmen entstehen an einem Fliegerhorst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Ca


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## rocky7 (16. Dezember 2015)

Und hier noch einmal, dieser Schreihals...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​​


----------



## Atothedrian (18. Dezember 2015)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende und ich schau mir mal das Jahr in Bilder an. Das hat mir ganz gut gefallen, war aufm Zoo im Sommer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (18. Dezember 2015)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Und hier noch einmal, dieser Schreihals...


welcher knackscharf ist


----------



## rocky7 (18. Dezember 2015)

So hier mal etwas Nachschlag, 

von Angesicht, zu Angesicht...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (19. Dezember 2015)

400mm fest oder zoom?


----------



## rocky7 (19. Dezember 2015)

Die Daten der Kamera und Objektiv sind im Bild erhalten. Ist eine Festbrennweite EF 400mm 2.8 II IS L USM.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Sonnenuntergang an der Ostsee...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. Dezember 2015)

noch ein bisschen Kuba!

Cienfuegos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trinidad:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apollo4244 (20. Dezember 2015)

Mit einem ordentlichen Geweih kann sich ein Steinwild auch mal fein am Hintern kratzen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Dezember 2015)

Ein bisschen Fernweh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hinter den Wolken...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Mondaufnahme, mit 800mm Brennweite...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacMen01 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hier eine Astroaufnahme aus meiner privaten Sternwarte in Mittelfranken. Fotografiert wurde der Herznebel IC1805 im Farbspektrum nach Hubble Palette, so wie es z.B. die NASA ganz tüpisch immer zeigt.

Hier ein paar Aufnahmedaten:
Belichtungszeit insgesamt: ca. 6 Stunden
Optik: Takahashi FSQ106ED
Kamera: Atik383L+ mit EFW2 Filterrad und Baader 36mm Schmalband- Filtersatz
Guider: über OAG und Loadstar
Montierung: Losmandy Titan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse
Chris


----------



## rocky7 (21. Dezember 2015)

Da wir gerade dabei sind, eine Aufnahme vom Mond und heute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (23. Dezember 2015)

Sperbereule, gesichtet in Sachsen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (24. Dezember 2015)

dass hier nicht alles einschläft, gibt es noch einmal Sperbereule...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2015)

Das arme Mäuschen. Hast Du einen speziellen Ansitz und darf man den ggf. auch mal benutzen ?


----------



## rocky7 (25. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du einen speziellen Ansitz und darf man den ggf. auch mal benutzen ?


Leider habe ich keinen Ansitz,

Die Sperbereule ist hier zu Lande ein ganz seltenes Exemplar. Sie kommt vom nördlichen Norwegen und Schweden bis nach Kamtschatka und Sachalin sowie in Alaska und Kanada vor. Als diese Aufnahmen, Anfang Dezember 2014 in Stollberg/Erzgebirge entstanden sind, wurden in den letzten 100 Jahren hier nur 3 Stuck davon gesichtet. Ich war 3 Tage lang dort, um sie zu beobachten und abzulichten. Die Fotografen sind von überall herangeströmt. Egal ob Deutschland, Frankreich und was weiß ich von wo noch her. Die Eule war ca. 4 Wochen dort zu Gast und ist dann mit unbekannten Ziel weitergezogen. Sie hielt sich zum Glück auf einer Streuobstwiese auf, wo man doch recht guten Zugang hatte. Klar musste man einen gewissen Abstand waren, aber mit nem großen Teleobjektiv und vorgeschalteten 2x Telekonverter, ging das schon ganz gut.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


C​​


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2015)

Danke, also schon eher ein "Insider-Job". Also immer schön die Augen offen halten, manchmal hat man auch Glück und erwischt zufällig ein seltenes Tier. Coole Fotos !


----------



## rocky7 (25. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, dafür gibt es noch ein kleines Foto...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2015)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen, dafür gibt es noch ein kleines Foto...


Wo die sich überall halten können...  
War bestimmt windstill.


----------



## rocky7 (26. Dezember 2015)

Nein so windstill war das gar nicht. Sie ist ganz schön oben hin und her geschwankt. Sah sehr putzig aus.


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie ist's wie Frühling.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2015)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Nein so windstill war das gar nicht. Sie ist ganz schön oben hin und her geschwankt. Sah sehr putzig aus.


Sieht auch so putzig aus. 
Noch einen hut auf und ich würde sagen "napoleon".


----------



## mayo (28. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Winter in NRW...


----------



## BillDschirm (29. Dezember 2015)

Ein wenig Retorte; komme derzeit leider nicht dazu, etwas zu fotografieren. Euch schon mal einen geruhsamen Jahreswechsel.


----------



## totovo (29. Dezember 2015)

war heute spazieren, mit nem Lumia 950. Fazit: geiles Wetter und die Kamera in dem Handy ist echt klasse! Viel besser hätte ichs mit der DSLR auch nicht hinbekommen!

nur gerade gerückt und etwas zurechtgeschnitten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (29. Dezember 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Fazit:  Viel besser hätte ichs mit der DSLR auch nicht hinbekommen!



Aber du hattest schon mal eine DSLR in der Hand?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2015)

Totovo ist normalerweise mit einer K3 unterwegs.  (such hier einfach mal nach bildern von jena oder zuletzt kuba) Im moment ist wohl bei ihm aber nicht so viel fotografieren angesagt...
Allerdings erinnert mich das jetzt daran, das ich auch mal wieder nach jena wollte. Momentan ist`s bei mir aber eher doof...


----------



## totovo (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja sicher hatte ich schon eine DSLR in der Hand.
Ich bin schon ein paar jährchen dabei, komme aber in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so häufig dazu...

Gerade deshalb bin ich begeistert, wie eine so winzige Kamera so eine Qualität zaubern kann.


----------



## rocky7 (29. Dezember 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Ja sicher hatte ich schon eine DSLR in der Hand.
> Ich bin schon ein paar jährchen dabei, komme aber in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so häufig dazu...
> 
> Gerade deshalb bin ich begeistert, wie eine so winzige Kamera so eine Qualität zaubern kann.


Ich möchte dir ja nichts absprechen und die Qualität ist auch sehr gut für ein Smartphone, doch mit einer DSLR kann Mann es nicht vergleichen. Es sei denn du vergleichst mit einer DSLR aus alten Zeiten, da würde mir glatt weg die Canon EOS 350 D einfallen.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Dezember 2015)

Manchmal frage ich mich wie man vor einiger Zeit dann trotz "beschissener" Technik a la EOS350D oder Nikon D70 gute Bilder hin gekriegt hat...
Mein Onkel hat früher bei dem Gesangsduo *Marshall & Alexander* fotografiert. Die Bilder gingen da auf die Homepage oder auch ins Booklet der CD.
Und das alles mit ner "popeligen" 350D. Dieses ganze Gerede das man immer die neueste und dickste Ausrüstung braucht um gute Bilder zu liefern geht mir manchmal echt auf den Keks.

Im DSLR Forum hat mich auch mal so eine Type dumm angelabert im Stile von: _"Wie? Du hast nur ne D80/D90 und traust dich auf Konzerte damit? Kann ja nix gescheites bei rumkommen. Da geht nix unter Vollformat mit Linsen X, Y und Z - alles andere ist automatisch schxxx"
_
Und mittlerweile geht halt auch viel mit einigen Smartphones (mein S III mini zähle ich da NICHT dazu  ) mit Kompakten kann man auch gute Bilder zaubern oder auch mit kleinen Crop-Cams (µ4/3 oder APS-C).
Es ist immer noch die Person HINTER der Kamera - die selbige ist "nur" ein Werkzeug.

Rein vom Motiv und der Gestaltung finde ich totovos Beitrag


----------



## floppyexe (30. Dezember 2015)

Harte Worte...


----------



## rocky7 (30. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Harte Worte...


 Die aber auch absolut nichts sagend sind. Es sind genau diese Worte, die man immer und immer wieder liest. Ich fühle mich jetzt mal ganz spontan angesprochen. 

@_*der_yappi

*_Meinen Beitrag hattest du schon gewissenhaft gelesen?
Ich wollte dem Beitragsersteller nichts absprechen, doch man kann eine Fotokamera einfach nicht mit einer DSLR vergleichen. Ob du dieses nun als hochnäsig, oder sonstiges deutest. Die Aussage mit günstigen Equipment und gute Bilder ect. pp ist doch in aller Munde und wird immer wieder gern zitiert. Sicher kommt es auch auf die Ansprüche jedes einzelnen an und da gibt es sehr große Unterschiede.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Dezember 2015)

So, nochmals ich...

Als ich den Comment vorher geschrieben habe war ich durch einen anderen Part dieses Forums hier etwas arg angenervt. Dies hat sich leider im Comment niedergeschlagen...

Es war kein Angriff auf eine Person hier als Intention dahinter - also Rocky, falls du dich hier von mir auf den Schlips getreten fühlst: *Sorry dafür* - war nicht meine Absicht.


Nach etwas Ruhe und etwas lesen in nem guten Buch hat sich die schlechte Laune gebessert und ich kann vlt nochmals sagen was eig. schon im ersten Post stehen sollte.

Das Bild von totovo gefällt mir sehr gut. Und ja, Rocky, mit einer größeren Kamera geht (fast) immer mehr.
Allerdings ist das Bild, so wie es totovo hier gepostet hat, auch für mich schon so gut, das ich da nichts drauf gebe ob mit Handy, Kompaktcam, DSLR oder sogar noch größer.


----------



## rocky7 (31. Dezember 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Als ich den Comment vorher geschrieben habe war ich durch einen anderen Part dieses Forums hier etwas arg angenervt. Dies hat sich leider im Comment niedergeschlagen...
> 
> Es war kein Angriff auf eine Person hier als Intention dahinter - also Rocky, falls du dich hier von mir auf den Schlips getreten fühlst: *Sorry dafür* - war nicht meine Absicht.
> 
> ...


OK kein Thema, danke für die Erklärung. 

Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Noch etwas, um nicht ganz OT zu sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XP1500Monster (31. Dezember 2015)

So, mein erster Beitrag hier bei den Naturfotos.
Kamera ist eine Pentax K-50, Objektiv ein relativ günstiges 70-300mm von Sigma. "70-300 DG Makro" oder so. Nicht die schönste Linse, aber akzeptabel für den Preis.
Ich war im Yosemite National Park diesen Sommer unterwegs, und den Vogel habe ich etwas abseits des Weges entdeckt. Insgesamt schienen die Tiere dort aufgrund der hohen Anzahl an Besuchern/Touristen nicht so scheu zu sein.
Später haben wir auch noch ein Bärenjunges gesehen - aber da hatte ich die Kamera nicht bereit und wir haben uns recht schnell aus dem Staub gemacht, die Mutter muss ja auch irgendwo sein. Und als Abendessen wollten wir nicht enden.
Mini-Anmerkung: Die helle Umgebung um den Vogel ist von den Blättern/Licht im Hintergrund, den "Klarheit"-Slider hab ich nicht angerührt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (5. Januar 2016)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir ja nichts absprechen und die Qualität ist auch sehr gut für ein Smartphone, doch mit einer DSLR kann Mann es nicht vergleichen. Es sei denn du vergleichst mit einer DSLR aus alten Zeiten, da würde mir glatt weg die Canon EOS 350 D einfallen.



Ganz unabhängig von Yappi's angesprochenen Aspekten:

Was könnte man bei dem spezifischen Bild mit einer SLR besser machen?  Es ist hinreichend scharf, hat ein ganz passables Bokeh und hübsche Farben. Als Kritikpunkt könnte man das Rauschen in den dunklen Bildbereichen rechts anführen sowie die Gegenlichtreaktion in der Mitte Oben (wobei das auch besseren Kameras passieren kann). Was eine SLR natürlich ermöglicht ist RAW und all die Magie, die dahinter steht. Aber bis auf das Rauschen weiß ich echt nicht, was eine bessere Kamera an der Stelle des Handys bei diesem Bild geändert hätte 

Oder ging es dir nur darum, dass man ganz allgemein eine SLR nicht mit einer Handycam vergleichen kann, unabhängig vom geposteten Bild? Da stimme ich dir natürlich zu.


----------



## floppyexe (5. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Was könnte man bei dem spezifischen Bild mit einer SLR besser machen?


Man kann mit verschiedensten Einstellungen spielen um so das optimale Ergebnis aus dem Shot rauszuholen. Ein eingespielter "Knipser" muss da nicht ewig spielen. Das Rauschen hast du bereits angesprochen. Auf einen Crop kannst du ganz verzichten. Qualitätsmäßig kann ein Smartphonesensor nicht annähernd mit dem Sensor einer DSLR mithalten.
Vergleiche mal das Bild, nicht weil es von mir ist, mit dem Smartphone Foto. Da liegen Welten dazwischen:
extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/72774-naturfotografie-thread-493.html#4925


----------



## totovo (5. Januar 2016)

Hui, ich wollte hier nicht gleich einen Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun brechen! 

Weswegen ich schrieb:  "Viel besser"...
Was man mit einer DSLR noch alles hätte anstellen können ist mir durch aus bewusst. In der Situation wäre aber nicht mehr so viel raus zu holen gewesen. Klar ist da das Rauschverhalten und natürlich hat ein richtiges Makroobjektiv ein schöneres Bokeh. 
Allerdings ist auch völlig klar: "Das Bild entsteht zu 85% hinter der Kamera" und "Es ist die Kamera die beste, die man im Augenblick zur Hand hat!"
Ich wollte nur zeigen, was mit heutiger Technik möglich ist! 

Und natürlich hat eine Handycam enorme Einschränkungen, zum Beispiel die feste Blende und den kleinen Sensor und man kann auch (noch) nicht das Objektiv wechseln. Dennoch, für diese Situation ein durchaus ansehnliches Bild, aus dem sich sicher mit PS auch noch einiges rausholen lässt, weil das Lumia 950 eben auch in Raw speichern kann! 

Es wäre sehr interessant gewesen, ob es überhaupt jemandem aufgefallen wäre, wenn ich es nicht dazu geschrieben hätte! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (5. Januar 2016)

Also das Lumia Bild, hier oben drüber ist sehr gut, Hut ab.


----------



## totovo (5. Januar 2016)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Also das Lumia Bild, hier oben drüber ist sehr gut, Hut ab.



verdammt, das war zu einfach! Ich hätte doch noch die EXIF´s entfernen sollen


----------



## floppyexe (6. Januar 2016)

Bad Klosterlausnitz...da war ich mitte der siebziger in den Kinderferienlagern..


----------



## totovo (11. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (11. Januar 2016)

Vor gut einer Woche hatte sich das Ganze abgespielt. Es war eine nette Foto-Exkursion mit einem User hier aus dem Forum  .

Out of cam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (12. Januar 2016)

Und noch etwas von der kleinen Wanderung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffen wir, dass auch wieder alles brav aufgeforstet wird  ...


----------



## floppyexe (12. Januar 2016)

@totovo
An sich ein schönes Bild. Aber ich habe ja immer was zu meckern: der Tann hat mir teilweise zu wenig Struktur. Aber sonst


----------



## totovo (12. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> @totovo
> An sich ein schönes Bild. Aber ich habe ja immer was zu meckern: der Tann hat mir teilweise zu wenig Struktur. Aber sonst



Jo, dass lässt sich aber leider gar nicht vermeiden, hier ist einfach der Dynamikbereich der Kamera am Ende. Hier hätte nur noch ein HDR geholfen, aber ich hatte kein Stativ unter dem Arm


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (17. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (17. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2016)

Ein paar Aufnahmen aus Australien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann man die Schriftgröße des Wasserzeichen in Lightroom 6 ändern?


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (23. Januar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ein paar Aufnahmen aus Australien:
> -_SNIP--
> 
> 
> ...



Saugeniale Reliefwolken da  wie erwischt man denn so was


----------



## floppyexe (23. Januar 2016)

Nirgends. Ist mit Lightroom extrem nachbearbeitet.
Wurde in Australien fotografiert. Im Uluru Nationalpark in der Nähe vom Ayers Rock.


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Saugeniale Reliefwolken da  wie erwischt man denn so was



Sonnenuntergang in Uluru 



floppyexe schrieb:


> Nirgends. Ist mit Lightroom extrem nachbearbeitet.
> Wurde in Australien fotografiert. Im Uluru Nationalpark in der Nähe vom Ayers Rock.



Nichts nachbearbeitet. Nur verkleinert damit ich es hier hochladen kann.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (24. Januar 2016)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum postet du 2 Mal dasselbe Bild? Was soll das Bild darstellen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Januar 2016)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Warum postet du 2 Mal dasselbe Bild? Was soll das Bild darstellen?



Das selbe Bild ist das aber nicht! 
Ansonsten dem Thread ensprechend "Natur".  Titel dieses Bildes "Spuren im Schnee". 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (26. Januar 2016)

Harte "Jungs" auf 5000m.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Harte "Jungs" auf 5000m.



 wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, wo das ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (26. Januar 2016)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, wo das ist.


Start war der Makalu. Es ging 2 Wochen zu zu Esel und Fuss bis unterhalb des Basislagers vom Everest. Im Juli/August vor 2 Jahren.
Wen es interessiert:

Canon EOS 6D
Canon EF 24- 105 f/4 L USM
1/640 sek
ISO 400
Brennweite: Anschlag


----------



## Oozy (28. Januar 2016)

Ich lass euch mal was da von meiner ersten Safari in Tansania im Februar 2014.

Wenn ihr noch mehr wollt oder ein spezielles Bild in einer bestimmten Grösse habt, könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (28. Januar 2016)

Schreib mal bitte die Exifs dazu. Danke.


----------



## BillDschirm (31. Januar 2016)

Langsam mal wieder für das neue Jahr warm schießen; das Foto habe ich mit meiner manuellen Linse gemacht - kommt eigentlich immer ganz nett. :p


----------



## Luemmel (4. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach langer Abstinenz...vl. gefällt`s ja


----------



## pedi (4. Februar 2016)

ich weiß nicht ob hier fragen erlaubt sind.
ich habe mit fotografieren überhaupt nichts am hut.
vor einiger zeit habe ich im BR von einem fotografen ein paar geniale bilder gesehen, der seine kamera länger belichten lässt, und so supertolle bilder vom sternenhimmel und sonnenaufgängen macht. habe selten so faszinierende aufnahmen gesehen.
ich weiß nur, dass er aus dem allgäu ist.
danke, falls jemand einen tipp oder link zu seinen bildern hat.


----------



## totovo (7. Februar 2016)

Kp, ob ich das hier schon mal gezeigt habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (14. Februar 2016)

Wirds denn endlich warm???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (15. Februar 2016)

Ein wenig experimentelles; einer der Raben aus dem Käfig vor dem Merseburger Dom.


----------



## NotAnExit (17. Februar 2016)

Ein paar Singvögel kamen rum, aber es hat sich nicht wirklich gelohnt, so lange im Tarnzelt zu sitzen. Nächsten Winter baue ich den Kram nicht mehr auf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was krötiges (Jungkröte, ca. 1cm):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Februar 2016)

Wie hast du die kleinen Piepmätze so groß gekriegt mit dem 70-200er F4?
Warst nicht allzu weit weg oder hast du da gecroppt?

Bilder an sich:


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Februar 2016)

@der_yappi

Danke!

Ich war sehr nah dran, mit Zelt geht das. Ich schätze mal 1,50m. Und etwas gecroppt.


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2016)

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (19. Februar 2016)

Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne...


----------



## masterX244 (20. Februar 2016)

@totovo: wo geschossen?


----------



## totovo (20. Februar 2016)

Playa Larga, Kuba, September 2015

...........................

Österreich, Sommer 2014

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2016)

Fragt mich bitte nicht, wo ich da mal langeweile hatte. Nach dem datum der bilder aber vermutlich zur AVD letztes jahr. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1 wurde mit meinem sigma 70-300 DG OS gemacht. Beim 2. ist es mehr ein raten, aber das könnte mit einem vivitar 28-105 2.8-3.8 oder einem vivitar 70-150 3.8 entstanden sein. (keine brennweitenangabe in den infos)


----------



## floppyexe (23. Februar 2016)

Ich finde du bleibst bei den sich bewegenden Fahrzeugen
Da macht dir keiner was vor.
Aber die Blümchen...


----------



## totovo (23. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß wieder in welchem Zusammenhang die bilder entstanden sind...
Das waren meine ersten Versuche mit Verlaufsfiltern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (24. Februar 2016)

Sunset


----------



## NotAnExit (24. Februar 2016)

Letztes Jahr im Juli habe ich dann endlich meine erste Raubfliege erwischt. Eher durch Zufall, mittags im Garten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Carabus auratus, ein Stack aus 11 Einzelbildern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Tanzfliege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (25. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (28. Februar 2016)

Mal etwas Aktuelles.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2016)

Altrhein...


----------



## mayo (2. März 2016)

Auch was aktuelles, mit dem eierfone gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (5. März 2016)

Noch etwas von dieser Woche; wohne nur ein paar Kilometer entfernt, habe es noch nie geschafft, sie mir anzusehen.


----------



## mayo (6. März 2016)

Zu krass für eierfone Art? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (14. März 2016)

Hier ist es richtig, ein beliebtes Motiv in dieser Zeit.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (19. März 2016)

Grüße von der Zugspitze!

#Lumia 950




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. März 2016)

Grüße aus Sachsen und vom Frühling.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (26. März 2016)

Jäger und Beute


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2016)

Zufallstreffer oder ewig gewartet?


----------



## Blende8 (26. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zufallstreffer oder ewig gewartet?



Die sitzen auf dem First rum und man muss halt abdrücken wenn sie abheben. Eigentlich ganz einfach wenn man den richtigen Moment erwischt


----------



## FlyKilla (27. März 2016)

Eine Flieder Knospe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Gänseblümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2016)

Vom Samstag

Oly M10 + Pana 20mm F1.7

Beim ersten habe ich mal mit den NIK-Filtern herum experimentiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim zweiten die PSE-Standardsachen wie Farbe und Kontrast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (30. März 2016)

@BautznerSnef WO haste den den Himmel angezündet? sieht voll hammer aus


----------



## FlyKilla (30. März 2016)

Wiesenhof, Lohne. *duckundwech*


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. März 2016)

Vor meiner Haustür



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (30. März 2016)

@BautznerSenf
den Moment sehr gut eingefangen. Leider rauschen alle Bilder extrem stark.


----------



## masterX244 (30. März 2016)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Vor meiner Haustür
> --Bild rausgeschnippelt--


Sauberer schuss. wie lange hat sich das glühen gehalten? Jede wette dass es nur wenige Minuten waren


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. März 2016)

3-4 Minuten ca.
Das Rauschen lässt sich bei einer alten Kamera nicht vermeiden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (30. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## Luemmel (30. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der gleiche Spaziergang mit Kind und Kegel und Pferd. Also keine Zeit ewig stehen zu bleiben....


----------



## Luemmel (30. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier mit "Pferd"....


----------



## Softy (31. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Metallica- (2. April 2016)

Bin gerade das erste mal hier in diesem Thread, "WTF" für ultracoole Bilder, echt nice, gute Arbeit Leute.


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar "Miniaturen", diesmal Frühling in der Lausitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. April 2016)

Bildchen von Heute...

Oly M10 + Oly 12-50 @ 43mm Macromodus (Bilder 1-3) bzw. Pana 20mm F1.7 Prime (Bild 4)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. April 2016)

Storchenstation Berne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (5. April 2016)

Wir waren am Sonntag Wandern und hatten eine Krötenwanderung beobachten dürfen. Ich konnte leider nicht dichter ran, da sie gleich weg gehubst sind. Deswegen konnte ich nicht gut fokussieren.


----------



## der_yappi (6. April 2016)

Von heute Abend...

Oly M10 + Panasonic 20mm F1.7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (7. April 2016)

1-3
4: unscharf, rauschen, Crop.
Welche Cam 1-3? Die gleiche wie bei 4?


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. April 2016)

Hier mal was aus dem Yosemite-Nationalpark in Californien. Leichter Crop, damit der Himmel ca. 1/3 füllt, anschließende Farbkorrekturen und Verläufe mit der Nik-Collection.
Mag dem ein oder anderem sicher zu stark nachbearbeitet sein, aber mir gefällt es so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs fürs Forum auch etwas kleiner gemacht.
Ach ja, Kamera: Pentax K-50 mit Kitobjektiv.

Nochmal ein Update mit etwas natürlicherem Look:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. April 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> 1-3
> 4: unscharf, rauschen, Crop.
> Welche Cam 1-3? Die gleiche wie bei 4?



Ja, alle mit der gleichen Cam, Canon PowerShot SX710HS. Ist nix besonderes, aber für eine Kompaktkamera macht die schon ganz nette Bilder. Das letzte habe ich mit max. optischem Zoom auf die Schnelle frei Hand gemacht. Ich finde, dafür ist es gar nicht so übel 

Ali-Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Samsung WB600)


----------



## floppyexe (7. April 2016)

Aha. Die Bilder 1-3 sind ja mal knackenscharf.
Alibibild: des Nachts im Schnee..


----------



## mattinator (10. April 2016)

Annaburger Heide (Elsterland).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (10. April 2016)

Kleine Fahrradtour und dieses tolle Motiv entdeckt


----------



## Blende8 (10. April 2016)

Mal eine Konserve aus 2015. Ich war unterwegs nach Midsund in Norwegen und hatte hier Pause gemacht.

Gruss aus Mailand

Blende8


----------



## BillDschirm (16. April 2016)

Etwas Natur zum Wochenende und ein Nebenschauplatz des letzten Shootings.


----------



## enta (19. April 2016)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, alle mit der gleichen Cam, Canon PowerShot SX710HS. Ist nix besonderes, aber für eine Kompaktkamera macht die schon ganz nette Bilder. Das letzte habe ich mit max. optischem Zoom auf die Schnelle frei Hand gemacht. Ich finde, dafür ist es gar nicht so übel
> 
> Ali-Bild:
> 
> ...



Hab schon unschärfere Bilder von schlechten Fotografen mit high-end DSLR´s gesehen xD


----------



## mattinator (23. April 2016)

Es "frühlingt".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (23. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja tut es, auch wenn es heute deutlich kälter war...


----------



## Grim3001 (25. April 2016)

Zurück aus den Flitterwochen auf Hawaii. Es war so geil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (30. April 2016)

Das Bild habe ich auf einem Rastplatz bei Ulefoss (Norwegen) gemacht.


Gruss Blende8


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Mai 2016)

Ein wenig Spielerei mit dem Helios vom Wochenende. Alte Linsen machen einfach Spaß.


----------



## Blende8 (1. Mai 2016)

Ein Stack aus 24 Aufnahmen

Blende8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Ein Stack aus 24 Aufnahmen


Und mit was hast du die zusammen gerechnet?


----------



## Blende8 (1. Mai 2016)

Mit Zerene Stacker. Photoshop kann das auch ist aber viel langsamer. 

Blende8


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2016)

Schick, aber bisschen aufhellen könntest du es noch, ist sehr dunkel


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2016)

Gartenmakrographie 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DPr (4. Mai 2016)

Konservenkost




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (5. Mai 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Schick, aber bisschen aufhellen könntest du es noch, ist sehr dunkel



Hmm, finde icheigentlich nicht. Ich habe das Bild allerdings auf meinem Laptop mit relativ bescheidenem Monitor erstellt. Ich muss es mir wenn ich endlich mal wieder zuhause bin auf dem großen Dell angucken. Ist es bei anderen auch zu dunkel?

Gruss aus St. Georgen/Ybbs

Blende8


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2016)

Wildpark Hundshaupten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Mai 2016)

Von gestern - Stadtgarten / Zoo Karlsruhe

Olympus OM-D M10 + Oly 40-150R

Für die Tatsache das es a) durch eine Scheibe fotografiert wurde und b) das 40-150R nicht gerade teuer war, bin ich doch bei manchen Bildern positiv überrascht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr in Bearbeitung


----------



## mayo (7. Mai 2016)

Etwas iPhone Kunst....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, die kräftigen Farben sind gewollt. Das brauche ich jetzt nach den ganzen tristen Wochen.


----------



## Blende8 (8. Mai 2016)

Ein Star im Anflug zur Fütterung seiner Jungen


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2016)

Abendstimmung Wispersee im Taunus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte Monitor kippen


----------



## der_yappi (8. Mai 2016)

Weiteres Material aus KA vom letzten Donnerstag...


Rico, Kowalski und Private 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Mai 2016)

Entenhausen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (8. Mai 2016)

Alle mit dem Oly 40-150?

Echt nicht übel das Glas! Schön scharf und angenehme Unschärfe. Das Licht war halt ziemlich aggressiv.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2016)

Richtig - bis dato alle mit dem 40-150er
Ein paar habe ich auch mit dem 12-50er gemacht, diese aber noch nicht hier hochgeladen.


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Mai 2016)

War lange nicht da


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2016)

Einmal PS "Normal"
Tiefen aufhellen +5
Lichter abdunkeln / Mittelton-Kontrast +10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS Elements mit NIK Collection
wie oben + 
Analog Efex Pro => Schwacher Bokeh Effekt +
Color Efex Pro => Bleach Bypass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (10. Mai 2016)

Gänseblümsche





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (10. Mai 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Einmal PS "Normal"
> Tiefen aufhellen +5
> Lichter abdunkeln / Mittelton-Kontrast +10
> 
> ...



Das Problem an der NIK-Collection - man sieht wenn ein Bild darin bearbeitet wurde. Ich nutze es mittlerweile nur für künstliches Rauschen, partielle Vignette und vielleicht mal für Tiefenunschärfe. Sämtliche Filter sind, meiner Meinung nach, nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Dann doch lieber zu VSCO oder zu unzähligen kostenlosen Filtern greifen und sich selber 3 - 5 Lieblingsfilter anpassen und konsequent anwenden.  Bild 1 finde ich auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2016)

Ein kleines Mosaik aus Meck Pomm, auch einfach mal "reinzoomen":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. Mai 2016)

Leider hat's die Blume just beim Abdrücken etwas aus dem Fokus gewedelt, danach war der Falter dann weg.
Und "Rumschnippeln" wollte ich dann doch nicht extra.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (16. Mai 2016)

38 Grad und es wird heißer...


----------



## Bagui (18. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. Mai 2016)

Jetzt sind die Libellen wieder unterwegs. Finde ich irgendwie faszinierend, schöne Tiere.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (22. Mai 2016)

wo es die noch gibt, ist die umwelt wenigstens noch einigermaßen in ordnung.


----------



## DriveByFM (22. Mai 2016)

Schon etwas her, Hannover Maschpark.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (23. Mai 2016)

Look into my eye(s)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (23. Mai 2016)

Bin des öfteren unter Pferden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Mai 2016)

@Bagui

Interessante Bilder 

Mit was bist du unterwegs? In den Exifs steht leider nichts (und auswendig im Kopf habe ichs nicht mehr  )



Bild 1: Vlt etwas zuschneiden, vor allem im Hinblick die weiße Backsteinmauer wegzukriegen. Mit EBV etwas die Helligkeit nach oben.
(ich war mal so frei / über den Zuschnitt lässt sich da auch noch streiten)​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Bild 2: Da habe *ich* den Eindruck, das es nicht richtig scharf ist...
 
Bist du da "nur" in der Reithalle unterwegs, oder haben die auch einen Außenbereich wo du fotografieren kannst / darfst?
Da dürften auch interessante Motive rauskommen


----------



## Bagui (24. Mai 2016)

Danke dir. Immer mit der guten D90 unterwegs, in der Halle bin ich regelmäßig und nehme meistens mein Tamron 70-300 mit. Draußen gibt es auch einen Platz hab auch dort schon mal schöne Aufnahmen gemacht ich such die mal raus. Und letzte Woche war ich auf einem Reitturnier in Wiesbaden, da sind doch auch ein paar schöne Aufnahmen dabei, obwohl die Presse Leute doch den besseren Standpunkt auf dem Feld haben 

Also auf dem Reiterhof bin ich schon "bekannt" und darf dort auch knipsen und verteile auch gerne meine Bilder an die dortigen Reiter. Das Pferd oben gehört einer Freundin meiner Freundin, sie lässt den gerne mal laufen und dann entstehen solche Bilder. Ist wirklich ein sehr liebenswertes Tier


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Mai 2016)

Bin einfach mit dem Handy (Iphone 5s) durch den Garten gelaufen.
Gras


----------



## floppyexe (25. Mai 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Bin einfach mit dem Handy (Iphone 5s) durch den Garten gelaufen.


Sieht man.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Mai 2016)

Nu sei doch nicht so barsch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Mai 2016)

Noch mal ein paar weiter Bilder aus dem Karlsruher Zoo...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (26. Mai 2016)

Zurück ausm Urlaub in Schottland. Das Bild hat mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Mai 2016)

Macros Freihändig, wobei ich mit den ersten beiden nicht wirklich zufrieden bin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Mai 2016)

@ Atothedrian:
Wo in Schottland warst du da unterwegs?
So ne ähnliche Stelle hatte ich auch in der Nähe von Braemar vor der Linse.
Da krieg ich echt nochmals Lust gen Schottland zu Reisen... (wobei dieses Jahr Kykladen und nächstes Nordirland angesagt ist)

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (28. Mai 2016)

Ich war beim Blackwater-River. Deswegen ist das Wasser da auch so "schwarz". Das ist nördlich von Braemer. War mit dem Schiff unterwegs, hab auch noch die Orkney-sinsel und Shetland Inseln besucht.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Mai 2016)

Bei mir wars damals am Lui Water (Zufluss vom Dee-River) im Cairngorms Nationalpark.
Deine Route hört sich richtig interessant an 

BTT:
Nochmals KA-Zoo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Mai 2016)

....


----------



## Haspu (29. Mai 2016)

Schottland: eine Gegend in die ich auch unbedingt mal hin möchte


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2016)

Fand ich ganz hübsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier war "jemand" schon fast weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier meinte jemand: "Ich bin gar nicht da". Ist auch auf dem Foto fast nicht zu sehen, besser habe ich es bei den Lichtverhältnissen nicht hinbekommen. Saß bestimmt ein paar Minuten so da, und wenn wir still stehengeblieben wären, sicher noch länger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (29. Mai 2016)

.......


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2016)

Rotwild im Garten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (4. Juni 2016)

Von mir auch mal eine Blüte


Gruss aus Tappernøje

Blende8


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2016)

Die letzten Bilder vom Ausflug in den Karlsruher Zoo...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. Juni 2016)

Aus  der Lausitzer Seenlandschaft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Juni 2016)

Gardenien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (6. Juni 2016)

Der heutige Blick aus meinem "Schlafzimmerfenster"

Gruss aus Mjölby

Blende8


----------



## Benie (12. Juni 2016)

Ein paar Bilder aus dem Garten mit unseren Untermietern.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juni 2016)

Aus Gardenien habe ich auch noch´n paar, leider ohne Untermieter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (12. Juni 2016)

Kleine Tiere "ganz groß".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Juni 2016)

Im Dezember bin ich vom EF-S 60/2,8 auf das 100/2,8 L umgestiegen und kam dann letztes WE endlich mal dazu, es am Weiher auszuprobieren. Das Bild der Libelle (Westliche Keiljungfer) ist Freihand, dafür ist die Linse ein Traum! Treffsicherer AF und guter Stabi.

Die Große Sumpfschwebfliege ist klassisch mit Stativ.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2016)

Sehr coole Makros 

Leider mag ich Insekten nicht sonderlich und Blümchen wurden mir irgendwann zu langweilig, aber Makrofotografie ist ne tolle Sache


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Juni 2016)

Für Lee, ein langweiliges Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2016)

An die Schwebfliege (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...naturfotografie-thread-comp_img_1738susy8.jpg) von *NotAnExit*  komme ich zwar nie heran, aber ich gebe mir Mühe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (22. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann will ich hier auch ein paar Fotos posten. Diese sind gestern in einem kleinen Rundgang entstanden. Benutzt wurde die Canon EOS 700D mit neuem Objektiv(EF-S 55-250mm).


----------



## mayo (23. Juni 2016)

Etwas rotes...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (23. Juni 2016)

Die Vignette


----------



## JaniZz (23. Juni 2016)

Zwar nichts professionelles, aber auf dem Handy sieht es cool aus. 

So sieht unser Himmel gerade aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hornhauer1994 (24. Juni 2016)

Sonnenaufgang


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Juni 2016)

hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgang


Kann momentan nur auf dem Handy gucken, sieht aber klasse aus!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## floppyexe (24. Juni 2016)

Beeindruckendes Pic vom Winter. Kurz vor Sylvester.
09:21 Uhr Sunrise?


----------



## hornhauer1994 (24. Juni 2016)

28. Dezember 
Jup, da war der Sonnenaufgang noch zu halbwegs akzeptablen Zeiten


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (28. Juni 2016)

Knackenscharf! Exifs? Kannst mal nachreichen bitte.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2016)

Mit dem Nokia Lumina 830 gemacht. Keine Ahnung, wie ich da an die Exifs komme. Wahrscheinlich einfach aufn PC ziehen, oder so? Kenn mich da nicht aus.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juli 2016)

Bei uns in Gardenien zu Gast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clown44 (1. Juli 2016)

Neulich bei uns im Garten!!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiffl (2. Juli 2016)

@BautznerSnef
Das Bild ist mittig und unten rechts scharf!? Oder hast du linearen Tilt-Shift genutzt?
Welches Objektiv hast du genutzt? Das Bokeh sieht nicht lecker genug aus >


----------



## mattinator (2. Juli 2016)

Auch mal wieder ein paar Blümchen und "fliegende Tiere".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (4. Juli 2016)

Leider saß bei den schönen Bildern der Serie der Fokus nicht, also so überhaupt nicht. Das mit dem manuell fokussieren muss ich irgendwie noch üben^^

Bei den beiden hier passt er aber. Ich bin erstaunt, wie Fotogen so Gräser sind! Auf jedenfall werde ich da noch einmal hingehen, wenn das Licht vllt noch etwas schöner ist


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juli 2016)

wiffl schrieb:


> @BautznerSnef
> Das Bild ist mittig und unten rechts scharf!? Oder hast du linearen Tilt-Shift genutzt?
> Welches Objektiv hast du genutzt? Das Bokeh sieht nicht lecker genug aus >



Nein, es war einfach nur Windig . Uralt Asbach Sony Alpha 100 Standard Objektiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mäh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juli 2016)

Noch`n langweiliges Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (5. Juli 2016)

Das hat dich echt irgendwie gestört, dass ich das damals gesagt hab, oder? 

Ich meinte damit eigentlich eher, dass *mir* selbst Blümchen zu langweilig zum fotographieren wurden, weil ich mit meinem Makro nicht viel mehr anfangen konnte, nicht dass sie per se langweilig sind! Und dein Bild ist zum Beispiel echt hübsch


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Juli 2016)

Gestört? Nein, vermutlich nur missverstanden. Sei`s drum.





Lee schrieb:


> ...dein Bild ist zum Beispiel echt hübsch


Danke! 

Schnappschuss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (6. Juli 2016)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Gestört? Nein, vermutlich nur missverstanden. Sei`s drum.Danke!
> 
> Schnappschuss



Da würd ich sagen "Treffer und versenkt", sauberer dusel. Hatte selber noch kein Glück so ne fette Grille zu knipsen


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Da würd ich sagen "Treffer und versenkt", sauberer dusel. Hatte selber noch kein Glück so ne fette Grille zu knipsen



Ist ja auch ne Heuschrecke 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiffl (6. Juli 2016)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Gestört? Nein, vermutlich nur missverstanden. Sei`s drum.Danke!
> 
> Schnappschuss



Vielleicht liegt's an mir aber mir kommt der Fokus irgendwie seltsam vor.
Habe das Bild mal gespeichert um in die Details zu gucken.

Mich würde interessieren wie das Bild mit dem Objektiv bei einer Blende von f/4 aussehen würde.
Vielleicht könntest du mal mit 2.8, 4 und 8 eine Blüte fotografieren?

Ist dein Objektiv von Canon oder anderen Herstellern?


----------



## masterX244 (6. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ne Heuschrecke
> 
> 
> --SNIP--


Mist verwechselt, hatte aber selber schonmal so fette Exemplare gesehen, nur aber nie die Kamera zur hand gehabt


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Mist verwechselt, hatte aber selber schonmal so fette Exemplare gesehen, nur aber nie die Kamera zur hand gehabt


Weil ich sie so hübsch finde, hier noch mal die Grille:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Juli 2016)

@ wiffl: Wie geschrieben, ist ein Schnappschuss. Weil einen Moment später war das  Viech wieder in unseren Vorgarten verschwunden. Normal hätte ich da auch nicht mit 2,8 abgedrückt. Das Objektiv ist ein Tamron 2,8/90mm SP Di. Mal gucken, ob das mit den Bildern heute noch klappt. Im Sommer ist bei uns in der Firma immer Hully Gully. 
Supi, bin pünktlich raus gekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (10. Juli 2016)

Hab mal ein wenig Schwarz Weiß versucht. Hier mal das beste Bild aber so richtig glücklich bin ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht wirklich. Hat jemand ein paar Tipps oder eine Gute Seite zur Hand für Schwarz Weiß Fotografie?


----------



## wiffl (10. Juli 2016)

Haspu schrieb:


> Hab mal ein wenig Schwarz Weiß versucht. Hier mal das beste Bild aber so richtig glücklich bin ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht wirklich. Hat jemand ein paar Tipps oder eine Gute Seite zur Hand für Schwarz Weiß Fotografie?



Man lernt viel wenn man am Anfang versucht Bilder zu kopieren.
Such dir ein S/W Bild einer Blüte dass dir gefällt und versuche es nachzustellen.
Und nicht vergessen: Fotos entwickeln. Das was auf dem kleinen Bildschirm der Kamera zu sehen ist, ist nicht das fertige Bild.

Je nachdem was du machst finde ich gerade bei S/W Fotos eine Vignette schön und recht knackige Kontraste.

Das linke Bild ist schon ein paar Jahre alt und das rechte hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen gemacht:


----------



## floppyexe (10. Juli 2016)

3 Bilder- 3 Kontinente


----------



## Blende8 (11. Juli 2016)

Heute früh hab ich den hier angetroffen. Anscheinend war er vom ersten Ausflug so erschöpft dass ich ganz schön nah an ihn heranpirschen konnte. Die Aufnahme ist mit 75mm Brennweite gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende8


----------



## Lee (11. Juli 2016)

Nummer 1 ist sehr geil Floppy, aber ich seh da an 3 Stellen Dreck auf dem Sensor


----------



## floppyexe (12. Juli 2016)

So ist es. Es sind sogar vier. War meine alte 6D. Die beiden anderen wurden schon mit der Mark III gemacht.
Wen es interessiert: 
Nummer 1- Schreckhorn- Schweiz
Nummer 2- Chedi von Königin Sirikit- Thailand
Nummer 3- Parque universitario la Argelira- Peru


----------



## BillDschirm (12. Juli 2016)

Brockenstimmung in S/W; allerdings hatte ich nur das Smartphone zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiffl (12. Juli 2016)

Das Schwarz ist ziemlich hell aber sonst doch ein guter Schuss.
Ob nun Smartphone oder Canon 5D Mark III - den Unterschied sieht doch keine Sau.


----------



## €eld (12. Juli 2016)

> Ob nun Smartphone oder Canon 5D Mark III - den Unterschied sieht doch keine Sau.


Ist die Canon 5D M3 so schlecht?


----------



## wiffl (12. Juli 2016)

€eld;8335358 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Canon 5D M3 so schlecht?



Nein. Smartphones und digitale Entwicklung sind nur eben so "gut".
Dass Lagerfeld seit Jahren seine Bilder in den Katalogen mit dem iPad schießt fällt auch keinem negativ auf.


----------



## thomju (12. Juli 2016)

Das finde ich eine gute Idee! Ich schaue mir sehr gerne Naturaufnahmen an, um mich selber etwas inspirieren zu lassen. Neuerdings zähle ich mich nämlich auch zu den Hobbyfotografen .


----------



## floppyexe (13. Juli 2016)

wiffl schrieb:


> Nein. Smartphones und digitale Entwicklung sind nur eben so "gut".
> Das Lagerfeld seit Jahren seine Bilder in den Katalogen mit dem iPad schießt fällt auch keinem negativ auf.


Das liegt daran das Lagerfeld seine Pics diverse Bearbeitungszyklen durchlaufen müssen und das er sich von den Speichelleckern einlullen läßt. Deine Aussage das man keinen Unterschied zwischen Smartphone und der Mark III sieht, suggeriert mir das du dich nicht ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast. Aber das Thema hatten wir hier schon zur genüge (rocky7). Wobei ich ihm recht gebe.


----------



## fotoman (13. Juli 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Deine Aussage das man keinen Unterschied zwischen Smartphone und der Mark III sieht, suggeriert mir das du dich nicht ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast.


Lagerfeld wird wohl keine Bilder vom Laufsteg für den Katalog nutzen.


----------



## Placebo (13. Juli 2016)

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich hier keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Smartphone und einer DSLR bei dem Bild erkennen  Um genau zu sein, könnte man wahrscheinlich 99% aller Bilder mit einem Smartphone, etwas Photoshop und entsprechend Zeit rekreieren - unterschiedliche Brennweite mal ausgenommen. Die Frage ist eher: Ist es zeitlich machbar? Macht das Spaß?


floppyexe schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das Lagerfeld seine Pics diverse Bearbeitungszyklen durchlaufen müssen und das er sich von den Speichelleckern einlullen läßt. Deine Aussage das man keinen Unterschied zwischen Smartphone und der Mark III sieht, suggeriert mir das du dich nicht ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast.


Deine 5DmkIII wirds emotional verkraften können, mit einem Smartphone verglichen zu werden


----------



## wiffl (14. Juli 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das Lagerfeld seine Pics diverse Bearbeitungszyklen durchlaufen müssen und das er sich von den Speichelleckern einlullen läßt. Deine Aussage das man keinen Unterschied zwischen Smartphone und der Mark III sieht, suggeriert mir das du dich nicht ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast. Aber das Thema hatten wir hier schon zur genüge (rocky7). Wobei ich ihm recht gebe.



Wie viel Ahnung ich von dem Thema habe sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich kann dir aber versichern dass ich mich mit dem Thema so gut auskenne, dass ich gerade zu dieser Aussage komme.
Du wirst nicht erkennen können mit was das Bild geschossen wurde. Ob Smartphone, Canon  oder Nikon - Das kommt natürlich auch sehr stark auf Motiv usw an. 
Da muss ich hier auch keine großen Sprüche klopfen, das ist einfach Fakt und wird dir jeder Fotograf bestätigen.
Wie Placebo schon sagt, du und deine MK III werden es verkraften können verglichen zu werden. Ich sage ja nicht dass eine MK III schlecht sei - ich hätte selbst gern eine.

Und mein Vergleich war auch nicht auf dich bezogen. Hatte gar nicht gesehen dass du eine MK III nutzt bis Placebo es erwähnte. Das war einfach willkürlich gewählt.



fotoman schrieb:


> Lagerfeld wird wohl keine Bilder vom Laufsteg für den Katalog nutzen.



Er fotografiert auch im Studio mit dem iPad. Nicht ausschließlich, aber es landen in den Katalogen auch Fotos von dem iPad.


----------



## €eld (14. Juli 2016)

Nach dem Regen gibts immer so schöne Wassertropfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (14. Juli 2016)

wiffl schrieb:


> du und deine MK III werden es verkraften können verglichen zu werden.


Die Aussage meinerseits hier im Thread ist nicht auf *meine *MK III bezogen, eher denn allgemein auf die DSLR. Da du aber die MK III aufgeführt hast habe ich eben *Diese *als Bezug genommen.
Das es jeder Fotograf bestätigen kann halte ich als sehr vermessen. Die die ich kenne jedenfalls nicht. Und wenn du selbst eine haben möchtest kannst du dir eine kaufen. Preise sind im Keller. Meine steht ab 09/16 zum Verkauf. Dann folgt ja die MK IV

*Ich zitiere mal fotoman aus dem Labertread:
*
*Mein Hobby muss mir Spaß machen, und wenn ich den nur dadurch erreiche,  dass die Ausrüstung etwas kostet, wenn investiere ich entweder das Geld  oder ich suche mir ein anderes Hobby. Die selbe Einstellung habe ich bei  nahezu allen technischen Geräten, egal ob PC, Kamera oder Auto.
*
Deswegen habe ich die MK III und L- Gläser und nicht etwa ein Tablet oder Smartphone. Da ca. 75 % meiner Bilder die ich bei Rundreisen mache an befreundete Fotografen gehen, habe ich mir diese Ausrüstung zugelegt. Die würden alle einen Anfall kriegen wenn ich mit Tabletfotos kommen würde.
Wobei ich nicht sagen möchte das es schlechte Bilder sind.
= end of statement =


----------



## zerogott (14. Juli 2016)

Bei Wind eine Hummel zu fotografieren ist nicht grade leicht mit einem Handy.
Schade das auf der Hummel nicht so viele Blütenpollen sind.


----------



## wiffl (14. Juli 2016)

Wir müssen die Diskussion hier nicht führen, aber ich habe auch das Gefühl dass du mich 0 verstehst.


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Juli 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein, könnte man wahrscheinlich 99% aller Bilder mit einem Smartphone, etwas Photoshop und entsprechend Zeit rekreieren - unterschiedliche Brennweite mal ausgenommen.



Nein.

Ich überlege noch, wie ich mit nem Iphone morgens Insekten fotografiere, ABM 1:1 mit Freistellung, oder Bergrennen-Mitzieher in einer 180°-Kurve. Oder fliegende Vögel und Insekten. Oder Kleiber aus dem Tarnzelt heraus. Oder die Hochzeit meines besten Freundes, mit Traum-Bokeh. Es gibt Linsen mit einer Bildwirkung, die ihresgleichen suchen. Das 135L z.B. 

Also nein, so einfach ist es m.E. nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2016)

Smartphone Fotografie ist eh sehr begrenzt in Sachen Bildqualität. 

1. Haut jedes Smartphone schon einen extremen Schärfefilter drauf (wo sogar schon Artefakte entstehen)
2. viel viel Licht benötigen und generell kaum Spielraum haben was Verschlusszeiten angeht. Also eigentlich Stativ Pflicht. Nur möchte man evtl nicht lange belichten. 
3. Das Objektiv. Ich würde die Plastikscheibe vor dem Sensor nicht als Objektiv bezeichnen  
4. Fehlende Brennweite
5. Fehlende Blenden


Smartphones sind eben nur für Schnappschüsse zu gebrauchen. Die Technik limitiert selbst den besten Fotografen stark. Man benötigt quasi immer beste Laborbedingungen und gute Bildbearbeitungsskills


----------



## masterX244 (15. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Smartphone Fotografie ist eh sehr begrenzt in Sachen Bildqualität.
> 
> 1. Haut jedes Smartphone schon einen extremen Schärfefilter drauf (wo sogar schon Artefakte entstehen)
> 2. viel viel Licht benötigen und generell kaum Spielraum haben was Verschlusszeiten angeht. Also eigentlich Stativ Pflicht. Nur möchte man evtl nicht lange belichten.
> ...



+1. Für mich ist das Handy auch nur die Kamera für die "Mist... Kamera nicht zur Hand"-Momente wenn man ein geniales Bild serviert bekommt ohne dass man damit rechnet (z.B. Sonnenaufgänge aus dem Zug)


----------



## wiffl (15. Juli 2016)

1. Mein Kommentar bezog sich in erster Linie auf BillDschirm und sein Foto.
2. War es so flapsig formuliert dass klar sein sollte was ich damit sagen wollte, und vor allem WEM. Nämlich BillDschirm.

Um dennoch ein wenig scharfen Senf abzugeben: Ob nun iPhone oder L-Lens, schlechte Bildkomposition ist und bleibt schlechte Bildkomposition.


----------



## fotoman (15. Juli 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch, wie ich mit nem Iphone  morgens Insekten fotografiere,


Es hiess ja auch nicht 100%  sondern 99% könnten.... Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, das vermutlich 80-90% aller aktuell auf  der Welt aufgenommenen Bilder bereits mit  Mobiltelefonen oder Tablets aufgenommen werden (oder kennt jemand genauere Statistiken?), ist man da garnicht mal  soweit weg. Für Makros (abseits von Extremestsituationen) gibt es  auch Vorsatzlinsen. So mies (für normale Ausgabegrößen und Betrachtungsabständig) finde ich die Ergebnisse nicht
The Olloclip Will Change Your iPhone Photography Forever

Natürlich wird das mit einem 150er Makro und einer passenden DSLR besser, alleine schon auf Grund des Arbeitsabstandes. Ob das aber am Ende mehr wie 1% der gesamthanft aufgenommenen Bilder betrifft und jemand diese Qualität benötigt (oder sie nur möchte)?



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Oder die Hochzeit meines besten Freundes, mit Traum-Bokeh.


Als mir würde so eine Hochzeitsreportage vollkommen genügen:
iPhone Wedding Photography | Chicago Destination Lifestyle Wedding Photographer - Kenny Kim Photography
Das war 2012 mit dem iPhone 4, die aktuellen "Indian Wedding" Bilder sehen auch toll aus, wäre aber nicht mein "Hochzeitsstil".
Fürs  Bokeh (ok, nur für die vergleicbare Bildwirkung) des Hochzeitsbildes  kann man sich auch einen passenden Hintergrund suchen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 1. Haut jedes Smartphone schon einen extremen Schärfefilter drauf (wo sogar schon Artefakte entstehen)


Dafür konnte ich die JPGs des iPhone 5 damals aber noch recht gut nachbearbeiten. Das Ausgabeziel war aber auch eher FullHD, u.U. A4 und nicht >=A2.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 2. viel viel Licht benötigen und generell kaum Spielraum haben was Verschlusszeiten angeht. Also eigentlich Stativ Pflicht. Nur möchte man evtl nicht lange belichten.


Stativ bei wenig Licht stimmt (das ist mit der DSLR genauso nötig), aber nicht alle Bilder benötigen kurze Belichtungszeiten.



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Man benötigt quasi immer beste Laborbedingungen und gute Bildbearbeitungsskills


Es ist halt die Frage, was man später mit den Bildern machen will. Da, wo ich meine DSLR einsetze, komme ich mit dem Smartphone nicht weit. Trotzdem waren bisher genau die Smartphone-Bild diejenigen, die ich am längssten als Bildschirmhintergrund auf der Arbeit genutzt hatte (und auf die mich die meisten Kollegen angesprochen haben). Leider lag das passende Objektiv fürs Museum ein paar hundert Km entfernt zu Hause, womit die DSLR im Auto geblieben ist und ich die Autos im Museum mit dem iPhone 5 fotografiert habe.

Das einzige Problem: ich hatte keine Erfahrung damit (und damit auch nicht die richtige App), womit die Bilder etwa so gut aussahen wie meine ersten DSLR Bilder vor vielen Jahren. Die ganzen technsichen Bildfehler sind aber nur mir aufgefallen, die Kollegen haben sie teilweise noch nicht einmal erkannt, wenn ich sie darauf hingewiesen habe.

Für einen Bildband würde ich die Bilder nicht nutzen, für die beabsichtigte Nutzung haben sie vollkommen ausgereicht.


----------



## wiffl (15. Juli 2016)

Ein guter Fotograf mit einem iPhone macht am Ende die besseren Bilder als ein schlechter Fotograf mit einer Hasselblad.
Beispiele dafür gibt es mehr als nötig im Internet.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Juli 2016)

Könntet ihr langsam mal diese Diskussion im entsprechenden Thread weiter führen? Ich will Bilder, und noch mehr Bilder. Kinners nochmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2016)

wiffl schrieb:


> Ein guter Fotograf mit einem iPhone macht am Ende die besseren Bilder als ein schlechter Fotograf mit einer Hasselblad.
> Beispiele dafür gibt es mehr als nötig im Internet.



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Da es auch Bereiche in der Fotografie gibt, wo ein Smartphone gar nichts taugt. 

Allerdings sehen die Hasselblad Bilder vom Amateur wahrscheinlich trotzdem um Welten schöner von der Qualität aus. Und darum ging es. Wir reden vom Gerät und nicht vom Fotografen.


----------



## mayo (15. Juli 2016)

....alda, wat willst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## €eld (15. Juli 2016)

Brauchen noch ein bisschen, bis sie reif sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (16. Juli 2016)

Langweilige Blumenbilder.... aus der Konserve




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, voll öde. *duckundweg*


----------



## floppyexe (16. Juli 2016)

wiffl schrieb:


> 1. Mein Kommentar bezog sich in erster Linie auf BillDschirm und sein Foto.
> 2. War es so flapsig formuliert dass klar sein sollte was ich damit sagen wollte, und vor allem WEM. Nämlich BillDschirm.


Wozu dann dieser Thread? Schreib ihm eine PM. Somit gehst du allen Kritiken aus dem Weg.


----------



## €eld (16. Juli 2016)

Bei Offenblende scheitern ältere Objektive leider oft, trotzdem ergibt 24mm bei minimaler Naheinstellgrenze einen interessanten Bildausschnitt wie ich finde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juli 2016)

Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2016)

Nachwuchs  (Bildmitte^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (20. Juli 2016)

Ich war heute mittag ein wenig im Park unterwegs:

p.s.: Ich hab die Blendenflecken gesehen. Hab leider noch keine Streulichblende für mein Ultraweitwinkel


----------



## €eld (21. Juli 2016)

> Ich hab die Blendenflecken gesehen


Die kommen doch von (Staub)partikeln auf dem Sensor?


Das erste Bild ist nicht scharf, dass kann zum einen daran liegen, dass du die Augen nicht ganz mit dem Fokus getroffen hast; oder an der langen Brennweite (214mm) in Kombination mit der langen Verschlusszeit (1/30). Als Faustregel sagt man, Verschlusszeit mindestens 1/Brennweite (außer man hat einen sehr effektiven Stabilisator, aber selbst dann wesentlich weniger als 1/30). Außer du hast mit Stativ gearbeitet?

Das 2. Bild ist ebenfalls unscharf und zu dunkel. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum du da mit Blende F/25 und einer Belichtungszeit von 24.7s gearbeitet hast? Ab F/16 kommt die Beugungsunschärfe ins Spiel, also maximal bis dahin abblenden. Besser wäre gewesen, auf F/5.6 oder F/8 zu gehen und die Verschlusszeit etwas niedriger zu machen. 5s hätten wahrscheinlich für das weiche Wasser auch gereicht.

Sorry, dass ich so rumjammer, sind nur die Sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind. 

Das 3. Bild gefällt mir gut. 

Hier ein Foto von Johannisbeeren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2016)

€eld schrieb:


> Die kommen doch von (Staub)partikeln auf dem Sensor?


Mit "blendenflecken" sind eher die hellen punkte z.b. am oberen, rechten ende der fontäne (bild 2) gemeint. Das passiert halt, wenn einem eine helle lichtquelle in die linse scheint. Bei aktuellen linsen hält sich das aber meist in grenzen dank unmengen an vergütung auf den linsen. Bei einem alten schiebezoom ist das sehr viel verheerender. Da kannst du das bild gleich entsorgen.
Das andere ist dann aber staub auf der linse. Wenn der nicht gerade innen sitzt, sollte Haspu vieleicht mal putzen.


----------



## Haspu (21. Juli 2016)

@€eld: Das erst Bild ist unscharf das habe ich im nach hinein auch gesehen aber es musste schnell gehen weil ich es so Fotografieren wollte das mir dir Gans in die Linse schaute. Leider macht so ein Tier nicht immer das was man selbst möchte 
Die Unschärfe bei Bild 2 kann eher von der Langzeitbelichtung kommen, da der Wind wehte (Vermutung).  Die Idee hinter der Langzeitbelichtung ist, das ich die Fontäne in einem sanften weißen Schleier präsentiere. Mir persönlich gefällt das Ergebnis .

Den Begriff der Beugungsunschärfe kannte ich noch nicht. Da muss ich mich erst rein lesen. Danke für die Info.

Du darfst bei mir so viel kritisieren wie du möchtest. Da ich Anfänger bin und erst langsam in die Materie einsteige.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Juli 2016)

Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (24. Juli 2016)

Heute war ich am  Korpreiret-Canyon in der Nähe von Løten in Norwegen. Hier mal ein erstes Bild. Es ist ein HDR aus 3 Aufnahmen. Mehr kann ich leider wegen der bescheidenen Mobilfunkanbindung im Moment nicht hochladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss aus Løten 

Blende8


----------



## mattinator (24. Juli 2016)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse aus dem Urlaub in Schleswig-Holstein.
An dem freuen, was gefällt, den Rest einfach überblättern.
Die Himbeere musste einfach als "Symbol" mit dazu, die waren sooo lecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am letzten Tag hat uns noch jemand fast die Pfote gegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (24. Juli 2016)

No 8 ist richtig gut gelungen

Blümchen ??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. Juli 2016)

mayo schrieb:


> No 8 ist richtig gut gelungen



Ich fand den "Gesichtsausdruck" irgendwie authentisch.



mayo schrieb:


> Blümchen ???



Ist das eine Frage zu den Fotos ?


----------



## €eld (27. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder etwas Natur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (28. Juli 2016)

Maspalomas, Gran Canaria




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (29. Juli 2016)

Nummer 1 gefällt mir besonders gut; besser wäre es, wenn die Leute rechts im Bild noch verschwinden würden. Bei Bild 2 stört mich ganz rechts der Baum, da könnte man vielleicht das Gebäude verlängern, bzw. den Ausschnitt ein klein wenig verringern - dann wäre es perfekt. Manchmal sind es die Kleinigkeiten, die es ausmachen. So oder so, klasse Bilder und das sage ich nicht oft.


----------



## totovo (29. Juli 2016)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Nummer 1 gefällt mir besonders gut; besser wäre es, wenn die Leute rechts im Bild noch verschwinden würden. Bei Bild 2 stört mich ganz rechts der Baum, da könnte man vielleicht das Gebäude verlängern, bzw. den Ausschnitt ein klein wenig verringern - dann wäre es perfekt. Manchmal sind es die Kleinigkeiten, die es ausmachen. So oder so, klasse Bilder und das sage ich nicht oft.



Danke sehr
Ich fande übrigens, dass die Menschen sehr gut ins Bild gepasst haben und den Vordergrund betonen, daher habe ich sie da gelassen 

gleich ein wenig Nachschub:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Juli 2016)

Maspalomas, da war ich auch mal. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Palmitos Park ist ein muß, wenn man auf Gran Can ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## €eld (30. Juli 2016)

Bin gerade erstaunt über das inhaltsbasierte Flächenfüllen von Photoshop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Juli 2016)

Ok, das ist wirklich krass 

Gibt es das nur in Photoshop oder auch in der Elements 14?


----------



## €eld (31. Juli 2016)

> Gibt es das nur in Photoshop oder auch in der Elements 14?


Hm, du kannst in Elements mal eine Auswahl mit dem Lasso erstellen und dann "ENTF" drücken, wenn dann ein Menü mit "Fläche füllen: Inhaltsbasiert" aufgeht, gehts ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. Juli 2016)

Kennt jemand von Euch diesen Käfer (ca. 2 cm groß) ? War leider schon tod und ohne Kopf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein hübscher Falter und eine Raubfliege mit "ehemaligem" Falter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ist, hmmm war ein Walker, s. Walker (Kafer) – Wikipedia, Insektenbox: Walker.


----------



## mayo (3. August 2016)

Etwas friedliche Natur ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (6. August 2016)

Cool:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. August 2016)

Endlich Sonntag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2016)

Aus der Lausitzer Seenlandschaft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## €eld (9. August 2016)

Erdbeere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (12. August 2016)

Aufgenommen mit einer Canon Powershot 710....eine sehr gute Kaufempfehlung von Softy


----------



## totovo (12. August 2016)

So, habe jetzt endlich mal alle Bilder von GC durch...
das dauert immer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (15. August 2016)

Ein Kormoran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Schmetterling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. August 2016)

Eine Art Test mit HDR Efex Pro 2 der Nik-Collection. Ist ja mittlerweile kostenlos.
Ich finds eigentlich ganz schön, aber die pinken Ränder an den Bäumen bekomme ich einfach nicht raus (auch über Farb-EQ nicht richtig), was mich ein wenig ärgert. Ist aber glaube ich trotzdem ein Post wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Nachschub



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## €eld (23. August 2016)

Anbei mein erster analog Versuch. Die Fotos sind nicht besonders geworden, lag wohl daran, dass der Film schon sehr alt war. agfa 100 (Dia), abgelaufen Sep. 2000, entwickelt bei DM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (27. August 2016)

Ich war im Tierpark. Hier eine kleine Auswahl:


----------



## masterX244 (27. August 2016)

Bögelchen und anderer Sandstein nahe rangezoomt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (27. August 2016)

Man ich guck echt zu selten rein, sind ja immer tolle Bilder 

Ich hab heut eins aus Norwegen dabei aufm Weg zum Preikestolen. Hatte für  mein empfinden etwas schwierige Verhältnisse zum Fotografieren da wie aufm dem Bild zu sehen es teils sehr diesig war. Und das Licht war doch die Wolken auch immer sehr unstetig. Naja ich denk ich hab das beste draus gemacht.  Wenn jemand Tipps für Fotos auf ein paar Meter Höheren Ebenen hat würde ich mich freuen, vllt kann ich das das nächste Mal testen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2016)

Eine Spinne. Schon wieder eine Spinne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decrypter (29. August 2016)

Mal 3 Bilder von mir.

Das erste ist von Anfang Juli gegen 22:30 , wo es hier oben in Schleswig-Holstein noch richtig lange hell ist.
Die beiden anderen von gestern Abend, als der Himmel für wenige Minuten in ein komplett unwirklichen Licht erschien, als die Unwetterzelle südlich vorbei zog. Weil es schnell gehen mußte, ist es auch etwas unscharf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (30. August 2016)

Bilder Rügenurlaub


----------



## FlyKilla (30. August 2016)

@Decrypter:
Das erste Bild finde ich  Bei den anderen fehlt mir ein wenig, wie soll ich mich ausdrücken, die Dramatik. Nicht böse sein, ist nur meine nicht sonderlich relevante Meinung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## €eld (2. September 2016)

@Blende8 Ist das erste Bild ein HDR?

Flieder (AGFA APX 25, 24 Jahre alt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (2. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (3. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2016)

Etwas staubig... aber natur. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (4. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor paar Tagen erst geschossen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2016)

Man, war das ein "Flitzer". Irgendeine Käferlarve, aber ganz schön fix.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (5. September 2016)

Kurz vor dem Schauer am Strand....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (6. September 2016)

Noch kein richtiges Infrarot (IR645) aber die Pflanzen leuchten schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flickr


----------



## Blende8 (7. September 2016)

€eld schrieb:


> @Blende8 Ist das erste Bild ein HDR?



Ja, das ist ein HDR. Gemacht hab ich es mit dem HDR Programm aus der Nik Collection

Gruss aus Maasmechelen

Blende8


----------



## Falk (8. September 2016)

Ein Seeadler im Norwegen-Urlaub. Leider etwas grau an dem Tag, daher etwas dunkel. Equipment: Canon 70-200mm f/4.0 L auf 70D.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. September 2016)

Spiderman, mal wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2016)

Mal von einem Aussichtspunkt bei uns am Waldrand ein paar Impressionen

Oly OM-D M10 + Pana 20mm F1.7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2016)

Sonnenuntergang vom Montag

Wieder Oly M10 + 20mm Pana

Kamera interner _DramaticTone_-Modus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Vivid_-Modus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (22. September 2016)

Beim "rumspielen" mit einer Sony RX100 ausversehen die Milchstraße fotografiert  
das zweite ist digital aufgepeppt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sternenzieher mit einer Canon Powershot 710
Zeitdauer ~1.5h



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch nen alter bekannter durch eine Kompakt Cam (Powershot 710) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Bild ist das Ergebnis der Zusammenarbeit von roheed (↑↑↑ ) und mir. Es waren ursprünglich 2 Fotos, die ich gemacht habe und weil ich es nicht wirklich hinbekommen habe, hat roheed diese dann zu einem Foto zusammengefügt und etwas aufgebohrt. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Dich   

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Sommerurlaub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (23. September 2016)

ja ich find das obere Bild haben wir ziemlich gut hinbekommen  Kein problem, hab dir gerne geholfen und hat mir auch spaß gemacht bzw. war eine kleine Herausforderung die ich gerne angenommen habe  ....Btw, cooles selfie hast du da gemacht (letztes bild) wenn ich es nicht wüßte mit welcher CAM du unterwegs bist würde ich es nicht glauben  echt starke bilder....btw, wie hast du das Bokeh beim Bienen Bild gemacht? mit dem Zoom trick?


`BTW, anbei meine ersten gehversuche mit einer DSLR  
(Nikon D5200 + KitObjektiv 18-55mm)


----------



## Softy (24. September 2016)

roheed schrieb:


> wenn ich es nicht wüßte mit welcher CAM du unterwegs bist würde ich es nicht glauben  echt starke bilder....btw, wie hast du das Bokeh beim Bienen Bild gemacht? mit dem Zoom trick?



Du weißt doch, es kommt nicht auf die Kamera an, sondern auf den Mann hinter der Kamera   

Ja, das Bild mit der Biene war mit Zoom, glaub ich. Aber nicht volles Rohr  Das hier war mit vollem Zoom, aber halt leider nicht ganz scharf :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2016)

Softy schrieb:


> Das hier war mit vollem Zoom, aber halt leider nicht ganz scharf :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt darauf an, der Fokus ist nur auf den Stengel und die Spinnweben "verrutscht".


----------



## Softy (25. September 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, der Fokus ist nur auf den Stengel und die Spinnweben "verrutscht".



Das stimmt natürlich, hätte auch ein gutes Bild werden könnnen. Aber bei 30fach opt. Zoom bin ich schon froh, wenn ich die Blume überhaupt erwische 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. September 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal noch pixel-shift ausprobieren und hab dann aber festgestellt das ich, zumindest ohne stativ und idee was ich außer blumen noch zum testen nehmen könnte, keine bilder produzieren kann, die einen merklichen unterschied zu einer konvetionellen aufnahme ersichtlich machen. (der ist nur marginal auf pixel-ebene) Allerdings habe ich es nur frei-hand und mit motion-korrektur versucht.
Also ist es nur ein schlafendes raub-kätzchen geworden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(vivitar 70-150 f 3.8 @ 5.6)

@Softy
Mit was fotografierst du, wenn man fragen darf? Und bitte scalliere deine bilder etwas in richtung FHD oder so. Die sind recht groß.


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2016)

Nochmals vom Wochenanfang


Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit angehalten und das hier eingefangen (Dramatic Tone Modus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und der Hauskater aus dem Nachbarhaus hat uns Abends einen Besuch abgestattet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @Softy
> Mit was fotografierst du, wenn man fragen darf?


 Im Moment ist es die Canon SX 710 HS. Aber ich bin mit roheed schon intensiv auf der Suche nach einer kompakten Cam mit größerem Sensor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und bitte scalliere  deine bilder etwas in richtung FHD oder so. Die sind recht groß.



Ok. Aber nur dieses eine Mal :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. September 2016)

Softy schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es die Canon SX 710 HS. Aber ich bin mit roheed schon intensiv auf der Suche nach einer kompakten Cam mit größerem Sensor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha. Die macht recht gute bilder.  


> Ok. Aber nur dieses eine Mal :


Es wäre vieleicht ganz gut, wenn du es so beibehalten könntest. Schließlich haben nicht alle in deutschland so overkill-mäßige, selbst gebaute 3 mbit wie ich.


----------



## roheed (26. September 2016)

> Oha. Die macht recht gute bilder.



ja wenn man die Stärken und Schwächen der Powershot 710 kennengelernt hat, kann man sie schon gekonnt in Szene setzen  Aber machen wir uns nix vor, es ist und bleibt "leider" nur ein 1/2.3" Sensor Kamera die doch sehr stark auf sehr gutes Licht angewiesen ist und nicht wirklich low light tauglich ist. Wie Softy schon sagte, sind wir schon intensiv auf der suche in die 1" oder gleich APS-c / DX Liga aufzusteigen 

Nichts desto trotz, macht sie in ihrer Preisklasse schon recht gute Bilder und der 30x zoom, richtig eingesetzt, macht auch richtig geile bilder. Siehe angehängte Beispiele 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiko (28. September 2016)

Die SX-Serie ist schon ganz nett für den Alltag. Ich hatte einige Zeit eine SX-10 und war recht zufrieden damit; so je nach Situation und bei ordentlichem Licht. Inzwischen wird sie noch immer von meiner Schwester genutzt, die damit ganz zufrieden ist.
Insgesamt würde ich sagen, dass die SX-Serie bei gutem Licht draußen ganz cool ist. Eine nahezu perfekte Urlaubskamera für viele Situationen (solange das Licht reicht). 


Und um das nicht ganz off topic laufen zu lassen; hier noch ein paar Naturfotografie-Bilder - in diesem Falle alle mit meiner 500D geschossen:
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/h...04uW-ZUGr4RchTjK6kW-HdiEJ1XZAQ=w1920-h1080-no (+ EF 100-400mm L IS USM)
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/B...wrBN6Nq396uXysGNLhLwvZ08xq0KoA=w1920-h1080-no ( + EF 100-300mm USM)
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/J...oHXLXB3z3DCI8phV4gzHr_-StpaucA=w1920-h1080-no (+ EF 100mm L Macro IS USM


----------



## FlyKilla (30. September 2016)

Fischland Zingst Darß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (1. Oktober 2016)

Mein "Spiderman" kommt auch noch dazu. Der versteckt sich noch in der Cam [emoji1] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackPanter85 (1. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier eine Miniaturausgabe Spiderman's in der Größe eines 1€ Stücks (nur der Korpus).

Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (3. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim letzten ist leider aufgrund des Nebels nicht viel zu erkennen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Oktober 2016)

Nachschub vom Bodden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch mehr Nachschub



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn keiner mag, schiebe ich noch welche nach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwie ein bisschen "mau" im Moment mit meinen Lieblingsmotiven.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Oktober 2016)

Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja den spanischen Kater (siehe Spoiler).
Dieses Jahr haben wir seinen griechischen Cousin von den Kykladen (Paros).

Oly M10 + Oly 12-50er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






der_yappi schrieb:


> _*"El gato español"*_
> 
> Aufgenommen in den Alpujarras (nähe Portugos) - einem Ausläufer der Sierra Nevada
> 
> ...


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Oktober 2016)

Nur noch einmal kurz zur Erinnerung: Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen!



> *3.2 Beitragserstellung*
> Für alle Formen von Äußerungen gilt:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mayo (23. Oktober 2016)

Wieso wurde mein Beitrag gelöscht ??? Habe das Bild gewöhnlich mit tapatalk hochgeladen??? 

Leider zeigt tapatalk nicht mehr die Bilddetails beim einfügen an... Deshalb?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Oktober 2016)

Lies dir doch mal den Post von DaxTrose durch. Besonders das fett geschriebene.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (23. Oktober 2016)

Hab ich . Leider zeigt mir seit neustem tapatalk nicht mehr die Größe an ;(   
Und ich poste nur darüber vom Handy...

Anhang  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fischreiher in der Dämmerung am Rhein bei Oestrich Winkel.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt habe ich ihn gefunden! [emoji2] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Oktober 2016)

"Beifang" vom Getzen-Rodeo...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ja... Ich und naturfotografie...


----------



## Luemmel (3. November 2016)

Der Herbst ist da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Luemmel


----------



## Decrypter (5. November 2016)

Und auch hier ist Herbst....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. November 2016)

Ich seh den Sternenhimmel, Sternenhimmel,... oho



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2016)

In den Mauern von Delos...

Oly OM-D M10 + Oly 12-50 im 43mm Makro-Modus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LudwigX (8. November 2016)

Ein paar der Bilder, die ich letztes und dieses Jahr geschossen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (11. November 2016)

Der erste Schnee...bevor er wieder geschmolzern ist.
Dieser Strauch ist ein Schmetterlingsbaum, leider schon im Herbstgewand.
Steige gerade erst ein in dieses schöne Hobby ein, leider vorerst noch mit dem Kit-Objektiv einer alten Canon EOS 30D.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. November 2016)

Moin, na dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß bei deinem neuen Hobby. Mach dich bloß nicht verrückt wegen deinen "alten" Equipment. Auch damit lassen sich fantastische Bilder machen. Learning by doing. Was Du wirklich brauchst merkst Du im laufe der Zeit. 
Gruß, Fly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (12. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute im Garten. Eos 70d; 60er Makro Linse.


----------



## mattinator (13. November 2016)

Kleiner Spaziergang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein Experiment (bitte vergrößern, da sieht man etwas mehr).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (14. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (17. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (17. November 2016)

Bei uns kam der Schnee erst nach der Kältewelle. Hier mal ein Bild das ich früh morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gemacht habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F


----------



## mayo (17. November 2016)

Hatte ich diese beiden schon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. November 2016)

Mal ein Bild aus dem Urlaub im Sommer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur verkleinert und exportiert.


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2016)

Und noch ein (zwei) Pilz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decrypter (23. November 2016)

Gestern morgen Sonnenaufgang über dem Kieler Innenhafen ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knipse war eine Samsung WB 2000


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Nokia Lumia 830


----------



## BlackPanter85 (4. Dezember 2016)

Eben noch paar mit dem Handy aufgenommen. In solchen Momenten ärgere ich mich die Spiegelreflex nicht dabei zu haben [emoji15] 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2016)

Heute am Rhein. -2 Grad und ordentlich Nebel...


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2016)

"gezuckert"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (5. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Test vom neuen Objektiv, ein Tamron SP 90mm (F004)...endlich klappts auch mit dem Bokeh !
Ist trotzdem noch ein leichtes Rauschen in den Bildern, obwohl ich mit wenig ISO geknipst hab. 
Ob das mit den wenigen Megapixel der EOS 30D zusammenhängt ?


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2017)

1-3 sind nicht mein Ding. Ich finde die nicht schön. Aber 4. das ist wirklich sehr sehr cool!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Januar 2017)

@Rwk
was heist den niedriger ISO? Die 30D ist schon eine Jahre alt. Die fängt bei ISO 800 schon an stark zu rauschen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Januar 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem noch ein leichtes Rauschen in den Bildern, obwohl ich mit wenig ISO geknipst hab.
> Ob das mit den wenigen Megapixel der EOS 30D zusammenhängt ?



Das ist jetzt Ironie oder?


----------



## Rwk (8. Januar 2017)

Die vier sind tatsächlich mit ISO 800 abgelichtet !
Hier wäre ein Beispiel mit ISO 250, wo ich aber trotzdem noch Rauschen sehe... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie ärgert mich das ein bisschen, erst hat das Kit-Objektiv limitiert, jetzt ist es das Gehäuse...aber gut, die 30D ist auch von 2006.
Werd wohl damit leben müssen und natürlich erstmal weiter üben.
Bei langen Belichtungszeiten hat die 30D auch etwas enttäuscht, da finde ich auf den Bildern dann immer ganz komische helle Pixel, die gar nicht dahin gehören...



Hilps schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt Ironie oder?


Nein, wieso ? Ich bin Noob, klär mich auf !


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. Januar 2017)

Ok, bei ISO 800 ist schon mit Rauschen zu rechnen. Bezüglich meines Kommentars: Nun die 30D hat weniger Pixel als vergleichbare Kameras bei gleicher Sensorgröße, sollte damit also mehr Licht pro Pixel einfangen und weniger Rauschen. Soweit die Theorie, natürlich hat sich aber auch technisch einiges getan seit 2008. Nur weil eine Kamera aber scheinbar nicht rauscht, hat das noch lange nichts zu bedeuten. Oft gehen die Rauschunterdrückungsmechanismen sehr rabiat zu Werke und polieren feine Details einfach weg. Das habe ich auch bei vermeintlich guten und teuren Kameras schon gesehen. Da werden dann aus 16 MP ganz schnell nur noch 4 MP, wenn man die reale Auflösung berechnet.

Hier auch mal zwei schöne Bilder von einem Winterspaziergang in verreifter Landschaft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Januar 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Hier wäre ein Beispiel mit ISO 250, wo ich aber trotzdem noch Rauschen sehe...


Vieleicht haut auch was mit deinem monitor oder der grafikkarten-einstellung nicht hin und dir wird das bild quasi nachgeschärft angezeigt.
Ein rauschen kann ich jedenfalls nicht erkennen. Da ist bestenfalls strucktur und der fokus sitzt falsch. (der ist unten links auf der blütenknospe und nicht mittig wie erwartet)


> Bei langen Belichtungszeiten hat die 30D auch etwas enttäuscht, da finde ich auf den Bildern dann immer ganz komische helle Pixel, die gar nicht dahin gehören...


Kann deine kamera pixelmapping? Die option müßte dann irgendwo in den einstellungen sein. Wenn ja, dann lass das mal durch laufen. (beseitigt defekte pixel in den bildern)


Hilps schrieb:


> Oft gehen die Rauschunterdrückungsmechanismen sehr  rabiat zu Werke und polieren feine Details einfach weg.


Die kann man doch abschalten, also zumindest bei mir. (müßte schauen, aber selbst bei der ollen K30 sollte das gehen)


----------



## Rwk (8. Januar 2017)

Pixelmapping kann ich leider nicht finden...könnte das zwar auch in Gimp noch nachträglich selber bereinigen, aber ist Schade das sowas überhaupt auftritt. 
War ja damals auch nicht gerade billig die 30D !
Achso, das Beispielbild ist noch 50% runter skaliert, liegt bestimmt daran. Der Dell S2716DG macht bisher alles fantastisch !
Mit dem Fokus hast du natürlich recht, da muß ich eh noch mit üben. Die AF-Felder sind eigentlich sehr hilfreich, wenn man die dann auch benutzt !


----------



## fotoman (9. Januar 2017)

Hilps schrieb:


> Ok, bei ISO 800 ist schon mit Rauschen zu rechnen. Bezüglich meines Kommentars: Nun die 30D hat weniger Pixel als vergleichbare Kameras bei gleicher Sensorgröße, sollte damit also mehr Licht pro Pixel einfangen und weniger Rauschen. Soweit die Theorie, natürlich hat sich aber auch technisch einiges getan seit 2008.


Wie kommst Du auf 2008? Die 30D ist von 2006, der Sensor ist mind rauschmäßig identisch mit dem der 20D, die 2004 auf den Markt kam. Damit ist selbst die Ausleseelektronik der 3ßD auf dem Stand von 2005, woran auch moderne Raw-Konverter nur bedingt etwas ändern.



Rwk schrieb:


> Pixelmapping kann ich leider nicht finden...könnte  das zwar auch in Gimp noch nachträglich selber bereinigen, aber ist  Schade das sowas überhaupt auftritt.


Die hellen (toten) Pixel sind doch bei so alten Kameras vollkommen  normal, sowas zeigt selbst meine D700 aus 2008. Bei der 20D habe ich das  noch nie getestet. Da Du die Kamera sicherlich nicht zu Canon zum  Ausmappen geben möchtest, bleibt u.U. noch der Canon-Raw Konverter (DPP).



Rwk schrieb:


> War ja damals auch nicht gerade billig die 30D !


Ich wiess immer  noch nicht, wo Du dort (relevantes) Rauschen sieht. Ich finde das  allenfalls im oberen Unschärfebereich. Und dass meine 10D und 20D eher  teurer waren wie die 30D und trotzdem erheblich mehr (10D) oder nahezu  gleich viel (20D, wobei ich sie nur bei ISO800-1600 genutzt habe und  über die weingen Fälle froh war, wo ich sie mit dem 100/2 bei ISO 400  nutzen konnte), ist schon seit dem Erscheinen der 30D nichts Neues.

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Du klinisch reine Bilder erwartest, die selbst ein Nachsichtgerät wie die Nikon D5 oder Sony Alpha A7s nicht abliebern.


----------



## Taitan (10. Januar 2017)

Bei einer Ausfahrt zur Robbenbank auf dem Ausflugsdampfer in der Nordsee geknipst. Steife Brise, schwankendes Schiff, Kampf um die besten Plätze an der Reling. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pentax K5 II mit Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5,6 (ein Teleobjektiv, was wirklich jeden Euro wert ist)


----------



## LudwigX (11. Januar 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.  
Jede Kamera rauscht. Auch bei niedrigen ISO-Werten.  
Meistens ist das Rauschen stärker als man es anfangs erwartet.  

Dafür funktionieren aber die Rauschreduzierungen meistens ziemlich gut. 
Das Rauschen in deinen Bildern ist vor allem an den Orten, an denen diese versagen. (z.B. im 1. Bild. Der Unscharfe Ast links, bzw der Hintergrund rechts).


----------



## Taitan (13. Januar 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus einem Herbstspaziergang.
Kamera: Pentax K-x mit Tamron 70-300 /f=4-5.6
Iso aufgrund der relativen Schattenlage im Park bis zu 3200 aufgebretzelt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2017)

Taitan schrieb:


> Iso aufgrund der relativen Schattenlage im Park bis zu 3200 aufgebretzelt.


Ich glaub du mußt noch dazu schreiben, welche bilder mit 3200 geschossen sind. Für mich ist das auf anhieb nicht ersichtlich.  Wußte auch garnicht, das die Kx so wenig rauscht...
Was ist aber in bild 4 passiert? Links die flügelspitze wirkt irgendwie verpixelt. 
Achja, und mit dir ist meine pentax-liste wieder um 1 user länger geworden.  Ich hab hier K30+K1...


----------



## Taitan (14. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich glaub du mußt noch dazu schreiben, welche bilder mit 3200 geschossen sind. Für mich ist das auf anhieb nicht ersichtlich.  Wußte auch garnicht, das die Kx so wenig rauscht...
> Was ist aber in bild 4 passiert? Links die flügelspitze wirkt irgendwie verpixelt.



Sieht komisch aus, ja. Ich erkläre es mir mit Bewegungsunschärfe. 
Bild 2+3 sind Iso 3200. Die K-X war die erste Cam nach der K-7, die wirklich ein konkurrenzfähiges Bildrauschen hatte. Wenig später kam dann schon die K-5 auf den Markt. 

LG, Jessica


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist mir wieder bewußt geworden, warum ich im Winter nicht so viel Fotografiere. Es ist kalt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur kalt. brrrr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Luemmel (24. Januar 2017)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Taitan (26. Januar 2017)

Hier mal ein etwas älteres Bild:

Kamera: Pentax K-x mit Tamron 70-300 f/4-5,6
Fotografiert in dem Schmetterlingshaus des botanischen Garten hier in Leipzig


----------



## totovo (4. Februar 2017)

Fast mein einzigstes Foto der letzen Monate (also einer Landschaft zumindest...) ich komme einfach nicht dazu! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2017)

Schon etwas älteres Kaliber, mir gefallen sie trotzdem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maule (13. Februar 2017)

Impressionen vom Fleesensee


----------



## Intel4770K94 (14. Februar 2017)

Da hat sich das 15 Minuten warten gelohnt


----------



## maule (15. Februar 2017)

Neuseeland


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2017)

Schönes Land und schöne Bilder.


----------



## maule (15. Februar 2017)

Danke dir, ja ist wirklich sehr schön da, leider nur 2 Wochen und nur die Nordilnsel bis zur Hälfte geschafft. Am Ende hatte der Leihwagen 2500km mehr auf'm Tacho  
Also die verschiedenen Landschaften machen die Reisezeit auf jeden Fall wett.


----------



## Haspu (16. Februar 2017)

Ah da war wer in Beutelsend. 
Neuseeland. Auch ein Land wo ich noch unbedingt hin will. Die Landschaft muß einfach atemberaubend sein.

Pseudobild:


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Februar 2017)

Vor der Haustür!


----------



## maule (16. Februar 2017)

Haspu schrieb:


> Ah da war wer in Beutelsend.
> Neuseeland. Auch ein Land wo ich noch unbedingt hin will. Die Landschaft muß einfach atemberaubend sein.
> 
> Pseudobild:



Ist Sie auch, will hier nur nicht den ganzen Thread mit Neuseeland Bildern voll Spam


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Februar 2017)

Warum nicht? Es wird sich wohl keiner beschweren. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (16. Februar 2017)

Warum nicht?
Mach ich doch auch mit meinen "Urlaubs"bildern so.
Habe die Leute hier schon genügend mit Bildern aus Irland / Schottland / Andalusien / Kykladen "gequält"


----------



## maule (16. Februar 2017)

Leider sind die Bilder scheinbar zu groß um die hier im Forum Hochzuladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wer Lust hat, kann sich ja mal durchklicken


----------



## Deathy93 (16. Februar 2017)

Coloured sunset, Gasometer Oberhausen


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Februar 2017)

Die sind doch klasse! So etwas wolltest du uns vor enthalten? Tztztz...
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (16. Februar 2017)

maule schrieb:


> Leider sind die Bilder scheinbar zu groß um die hier im Forum Hochzuladen



Dann skaliere sie halt auf ca. 1200px Breite und max 1MB Volumen runter - dann passt das auch hier direkt.
Man muss ja nicht die Rohdatei hier reinpacken.


----------



## maule (16. Februar 2017)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann skaliere sie halt auf ca. 1200px Breite und max 1MB Volumen runter - dann passt das auch hier direkt.
> Man muss ja nicht die Rohdatei hier reinpacken.



Die sind schon aus RAW runter skaliert  momentan auch leider nicht so viel Zeit ... Urlaub ist schon im Januar gewesen und meine Frau steigt mir auch schon langsam auf´s Dach  die will endlich die Bilder haben


----------



## Deathy93 (21. Februar 2017)

Sunset..


----------



## Seko39 (21. Februar 2017)

Von meinem letztjährigen Türkeiurlaub ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4Gu7pO0KqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sony A6000, 25sek ISO1600, Samyang 12mm f2.0, 10 Fotos "gestapelt" 

Edit:

Und noch ein Video, mein erster Versuch mit einem selbstgebauten motorisierten Slider 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0Q5v85DAik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2017)

Ist zwar noch kein Frühling, aber irgendwie kann man ihn schon sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spieglein, Spieglein ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Februar 2017)

Erster Versuch mit dem Orionnebel. Leider bin ich zu spät draufgekommen das ich bei 200mm nur 1,5s belichten darf bevor es schlieren werden :/.....


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Februar 2017)

Total verspielt der Kleine!


----------



## FlyKilla (4. März 2017)

Seit gefüllt mehreren Monaten der erste Tag ohne Regen! Und was mache ich? Ich fange mir eine fette Erkältung ein, super! Aber dafür passiert beim Flieder auf der Terrasse etwas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (4. März 2017)

Na gute Besserung !
Hast du das Tamron F004 oder eine andere Version ?
War vorhin auch mal im Garten damit...hier und da gibts schon was zu knipsen !
Die Sonne hat sich aber leider nicht blicken lassen.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. März 2017)

Danke, ein paar Tage häusliche pflege, und es sollte wieder gehen. Ich habe noch das 272E Aber das stört mich nicht, da es sowieso meistens mit Stativ benutzt wird. Ist schließlich ein Makro.

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Deathy93 (7. März 2017)

Langzeitbelichtungen sind was Schönes!


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2017)

Heute morgen, Erbacher Wäldchen bei Hattenheim im Rheingau. Beim Vorbeifahren ausem Autofenster mit dem Handy. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (11. März 2017)

Endlich gehts wieder los ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (12. März 2017)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Langzeitbelichtungen sind was Schönes!



Das wären sicher schöne Bilder, ich verstehe nur nicht, was du mit der Schieflage bezwecken wolltest 

Habe auch ein paar Frühlingsboten im Wald gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (13. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schneeglöckchen hab ich leider keine schönen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (14. März 2017)

totovo schrieb:


> Das wären sicher schöne Bilder, ich verstehe nur nicht, was du mit der Schieflage bezwecken wolltest



Ging nicht anders. Kamera lag auf einem Stein, da mein Stativ zu hoch für die Höhe war. Selfmade Stativ mit nem Stein und einem Stock 

Aber so schlimm finde ich die Schieflage gar nicht. Ist mal was anderes


----------



## BillDschirm (18. März 2017)

Ein wenig Natur...


----------



## Rwk (23. März 2017)

Mehr aus dem Garten...


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. März 2017)

Ein paar Langzeitbelichtungen vom Polarstern


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2017)

So ein toller Frühling.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LudwigX (26. März 2017)

Aus dem Siegener Schlossgarten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2017)

Die Kirschen blühen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. April 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder Blümchen hoch laden. Endlich wieder Frühling!

Gruß, Fly



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (4. April 2017)

Durch Zuviel Wind entstandener Effekt... unbearbeitet , eigentlich haben die Blüten noch normale Stängel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. April 2017)

Blümchen und so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## floppyexe (22. April 2017)

The secret rock


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2017)

Etwas stilleben von der roland-rallye...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdamJensen (27. April 2017)

Da habt ihr ja tolle Bilder geschossen! 

Ich fotografiere mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera von Nikon. Ist, wie ich finde, für die Landschaftsfotografie perfekt geeignet. Weitwinkel-Aufnahmen von weiten Feldern oder Berge mit hoher Brennweite abzulichten ist da gar kein Problem mehr. Meine Schwester hat eine Kamera von Canon und ist auch sehr zufrieden damit.

Grüße, Adam


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2017)

Königsbrücker Heide (wo mal die Panzer gerollt sind, könnte aber auch irgendwo anders sein).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Der Mai ist gekommen ... (pünktlich gestern zum 1.5.).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT 2 (wir haben Urlaub)
Hat wie Diamanten ausgesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ein fliegender:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (4. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn hier los ??? "Gefilzter" Boden [emoji848]


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Mai 2017)

Eventüll Pilze? 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2017)

Ein paar Miniaturen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (5. Mai 2017)

Ich denke das ist junger Seetang der nach einem Gewitter angespült wurde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (5. Mai 2017)

In der Nähe befindet sich bestimmt der Eingang zu einer Alien-Brutstätte... 
Und hier noch ein Facehugger aus dem Garten !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (6. Mai 2017)

Bokehalarm


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2017)

Nachschub, dann habt Ihr erstmal ein paar Tage Ruhe vor mir (der Kurzurlaub ist vorbei).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Mai 2017)

@ Mayo
Jetzt wird da ein Schuh daraus. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (7. Mai 2017)

Wir werden sehen ... 
Alibi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (8. Mai 2017)

Ein wenig "Flussromantik"....
Unbearbeitet direkt aus der Büchse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2017)

Beim Gassi gehen entdeckt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (9. Mai 2017)

Überall Tulpen...

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170509/f5edb4c1ab03ee08e2e0fb4f3d1041bb.jpg

Und Aliens...


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170509/a86ee413812c3130cc17d905e08eb35e.jpg


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerogott (11. Mai 2017)

Eines der ersten Fotos die ich mit meiner Canon EOS 1300D gemacht habe.
Leider zu dem Zeitpunkt noch Autofokus und zu hohe ISO genutzt.


----------



## floppyexe (11. Mai 2017)

Zeig mal eines der letzten.


----------



## zerogott (11. Mai 2017)

Hey,
im Anhang das letzte aufgenommene.
Leider ist erst seit Heute wieder richtig gutes Wetter,deswegen musste bis jetzt die Katze her halten.
Hier nochmal ein paar der ersten Bilder. Natur - Album on Imgur
Hoffe doch das dass Wetter jetzt mal gut bleibt das man auch mal raus gehen kann


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Mai 2017)

"LangzeitStudie"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (13. Mai 2017)

Ist das auch Natur...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2017)

Kann man durchgehen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Mai 2017)

@Mayo
Nicht wirklich, sieht aber verschärft legger aus!
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterX244 (14. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal Krokusse und einmal Geäst mit Gegenlicht. (Kamera war da hart am unteren Limit von belichten und Blende)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (15. Mai 2017)

Brennnesseln !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Mai 2017)

Hab auch noch Natur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




800x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS.: Sehr schöne Ameisen,RWK

PPS.:hab die verkleinerten hochgeladen^^
jetzt mal in Orginalgröße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Mai 2017)

Wolle Rose kaufen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Mai 2017)

@  L1qu1dat0r
Dein Blaumann ist bestimmt ein ein Bruder von ihm Hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (22. Mai 2017)

Mehr aus dem Garten...


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2017)

Blümchen und "Flattermann" aus der Lausitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decrypter (28. Mai 2017)

Von heute Abend nach diesem herrlichen Sommertag an der Ostseeküste.
Bilder wurden kurz nach Sonnenuntergang so gegen 21:45 bis ca. 22 Uhr aufgenommen.
Knipse war eine 0815 Canon EOS 1200D mit Standart Objektiv.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach eine herrliche Jahrezeit derzeit hier oben in Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Mai 2017)

Hier sind zu wenig Blümchen unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (31. Mai 2017)

Meine 30D wurde abgelöst von einer gebrauchten 6D.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juni 2017)

Noch´n paar Blümchen und so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (3. Juni 2017)

Ich war mal auf "Froschjagd" an einem Teich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende8


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juni 2017)

Fly hat einen Vogel (oder zwei), und Blümchen sind auch dabei.
Reim dich, oder ich schlag dich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (11. Juni 2017)

Da guckt doch jemand ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was die Natur doch für schöne Strukturen erzeugt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juni 2017)

Einmal mit ohne Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (11. Juni 2017)

War auch im Garten heute ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (11. Juni 2017)

Juhu,

lange nicht hier gewesen. Finde es toll, dass dieser Thread hier so am Leben gehalten wird! Dank an den Ersteller und alle, die sich hier beteiligen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Luemmel


----------



## ulborthir (15. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (16. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von der Herrenhaus Mühle in Meppen, geschossen an einem frühen Donnerstag morgen. Das Bild habe ich später zusätzlich bearbeitet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juni 2017)

Wächst direkt vor meinem fenster (unser baum-> garantiert ungespritzt)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für alle die es "crop" wollen (1:1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgenommen ist es mit der K1 + alter 50mm rikenon festbrennweite bei geschätzt F 2.8  (das objektiv kann Blende 1.4).


----------



## Rwk (18. Juni 2017)

rtf schrieb:


> von der Herrenhaus Mühle in Meppen, geschossen an einem frühen Donnerstag morgen. Das Bild habe ich später zusätzlich bearbeitet.


Das rechte Bild gefällt mir besser... 

Mit dem Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM unterwegs im Kaisergarten Oberhausen, eine super Linse !


Und ein paar Makroaufnahmen...


----------



## mattinator (18. Juni 2017)

Irgendwo zwischen Kohlebergbau, -Kraftwerken und der Spree.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (19. Juni 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Das rechte Bild gefällt mir besser...
> 
> Mit dem Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM unterwegs im Kaisergarten Oberhausen, eine super Linse !
> 
> Und ein paar Makroaufnahmen...



ja, das linke bild ist ziemlich gewagt, durch die Überlichtung wird es denke ich nicht jeder mögen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein gutes Makro Objektiv nennen? bisher nenne ich das Canon EF-S 55-250 mm 1:4-5.6 IS STM auf einer Canon EOS 700d mein eigen, stoße aber öfters an ihre Grenzen. 

Grüße
rtf


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juni 2017)

Moin, mich hast du zwar nicht gefragt. Aber ich nenne  mal das 90ger von Tamron. Das habe ich selber. Und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rtf (19. Juni 2017)

Moin Flykilla,
Danke, das Objektiv scheint ziemlich interessant zu sein, ich schau mir das mal an. 
die Frage sollte eigentlich an alle gehen  ich habs mal geändert. 

Grüße
rtf


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Juni 2017)

rtf schrieb:


> Moin Flykilla,
> Danke, das Objektiv scheint ziemlich interessant zu sein, ich schau mir das mal an.
> die Frage sollte eigentlich an alle gehen  ich habs mal geändert.
> 
> ...




Canon EF 100mm f/2,8L IS USM Makro Objektiv wenn man sonst nix mehr braucht und das Guthaben auf dem konto stimmt 
~ die hälfte zahlt man für die Canon EF 100 mm f/2.8 Macro USM Lens  (ohne bildstabilisation) oder bei geringerer Brennweite Canon EF-S 35mm/2,8 Macro IS STM 

ansonsten natürlich noch  Zeiss Makro Planar T* 100mm f/2 ZE,  Zeiss Makro Planar T* 50mm f/2 ZE, das schon erwähnte Tamron AF 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro, Sigma 105mm f/2,8 EX DG Makro, Tokina AF 100mm f/2,8 Macro AT-X oder Canon EF 180mm f3.5 L Makro USM ..... kommt halt drauf an wie nah du ran kannst/willst, freihand etc......... 

persönlich nutz ich das 100mm IS USM von canon und bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## Rwk (19. Juni 2017)

Bin auch noch mit dem Tamron SP 90mm unterwegs...und soweit auch sehr zufrieden.
Tamron SP F004 90 mm F/2.8 Di VC USD Objektiv Macro fur Canon Neuwertig OVP 4960371005683 | eBay
Das bekommt man gebraucht so um die 300€...

Du könntest auch einen Satz Zwischenringe kaufen und damit die Nahdistanzgrenze von deinem 55-250mm erhöhen...
Oder eine Nahlinse, die kommt vorne wie ein Filter auf das Objektiv, hat ungefähr den selben Effekt.
Glaub bei beiden Sachen müsstest du etwa 100-150€ investieren, um brauchbare Qualität zu erhalten, verlierst aber Lichtstärke !
Bei Zwischenringen solltest du welche mit elektronischen Kontakten kaufen, damit du dein Objektiv weiterhin steuern kannst - die von Kenko sollen ganz gut sein.
Billige Nahlinsen taugen nichts, weil es eben ein Glaselement ist - und billiges Glas verschlechtert deine Bildqualität. Die Nahlinsen von Raynox sind wohl recht populär.

Ich spare heimlich auf ein Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM, das ist nämlich schon bei Offenblende so scharf wie das Tamron erst bei f4, mir persönlich ist es den Aufpreis wert !
Das bedeutet ja auch schärfere Bilder bei Offenblende, mehr Bokeh, mehr Lichtstärke und dadurch kürzere Verschlusszeiten und einen besseren Autofokus.
Vergleichen kann man die Objektive hier ganz gut:
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro Lens Image Quality


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Juni 2017)

was mir grade noch so spontan eingefallen ist weil ein früherer Kollege die Technik genutzt hat: Retroadapter, dabei wird ein herkömmliches objektiv mittels Adapters um 180° gedreht montiert 

siehe:
Supermakros mit dem Retroadapter


----------



## fotoman (19. Juni 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Du könntest auch einen Satz Zwischenringe kaufen und damit die Nahdistanzgrenze von deinem 55-250mm erhöhen...


Aber bitte nicht für das EF-S 55-250. Am 70-200/2.8 L IS II wäre das ja noch was, aber schon das alte IS wäre mir dafür (erst retch an einer aktuelleren Crop-Kamera) schlicht zu unscharf.



Rwk schrieb:


> Billige Nahlinsen taugen nichts, weil es eben ein Glaselement ist - und billiges Glas verschlechtert deine Bildqualität. Die Nahlinsen von Raynox sind wohl recht populär.


Bei Canon (und nicht nur dort) würde ich auch gleich zum Canon-Achromaten greifen, so teuer sind die auch nicht.

Obwohl sich das ganze m.M.n. nicht lohnt, wenn man ein EF 100/2.8 Makro oder Tamron AF 90/2.8 Makro schon für 200-250 Euro gebraucht bekommt (spezielle Anforderungen mal außen vor gelassen). VC/IS und USD/USM sind für Makros wohl eher Nebensache, für die allermeisten Motive könnte man auch ein FD-Makro und einen billigen Adapter kaufen (falls das güntiger sein sollte, da hat man es bei Nikon mt Altglas einfacher).


----------



## Luemmel (20. Juni 2017)

Kommt drauf an wie nah du ran kommt ans Motiv. Das ef-s 60 ist für die crop Cam auch top. Nutze es an einer 70d. Absolut scharf und zuverlässig. Die 60er Brennweite taugt dann auch noch als Portrait Linse.


----------



## zerogott (22. Juni 2017)

Grade ein "kleines" Gewitter über uns gezogen 
Gewitter - Album on Imgur


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2017)

Lecker ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (25. Juni 2017)

Ein paar Fotos vom Wochenende 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (25. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder was von mir. Ich war im Rosengarten in Bamberg


----------



## mattinator (2. Juli 2017)

Von der letzten Fahrradtour:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (3. Juli 2017)

F/A-18 Hornet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (4. Juli 2017)

Das iPhone produziert interessante Effekte bei der Nutzung der Portraitlinse  und etwas Wind 

Unbearbeitet aus dem phone :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (10. Juli 2017)

Um die Blütenblätter rum muß das iPhone aber noch üben. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus der Umgebung:


----------



## mayo (10. Juli 2017)

Ja [emoji106] das ist auch aber nicht die volle Qualität. Das 🥚 phone speichert die Bilder in reduzierter Qualität.  
Ist nur interessant zu sehen wie die Bildinhalte „verschwinden“


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (10. Juli 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Um die Blütenblätter rum muß das iPhone aber noch üben.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus der Umgebung:
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Bilder... Mit Stativ geschossen oder?


----------



## Rwk (10. Juli 2017)

Danke, natürlich ohne Stativ ! War ja genug Licht vorhanden. 
Alle bei ISO 400, möglichst kurzer Belichtung und in Lightroom nachgeschärft.


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2017)

Irgendwie geht die freie Formatierung im Firefox im Moment nicht.
1. da dachte doch einer, ich hätte ihn nicht gesehen
2. noch kurz vor'm Verschwinden erwischt
3. den hatte wohl jemand vergessen


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (11. Juli 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Danke, natürlich ohne Stativ ! War ja genug Licht vorhanden.
> Alle bei ISO 400, möglichst kurzer Belichtung und in Lightroom nachgeschärft.



Ok, dann sind sie dafür echt erstaunlich scharf.

Ich habe mir demletzt eine +3 Nahlinse für mein Panasonic 14-140mm zugelegt (auch immerhin ein Achromat, nicht so was ganz billiges) um mal etwas Makro auszuprobieren und hier schon echt Schwierigkeiten ohne Stativ/Auflage.
Bei hoher Blende ist es verdammt schwer, ordentlich zu fokussieren, weil die Schärfentiefe sehr gering ist und bei kleiner Blende verwackel ich dann zuviel, trotz Bildstabilisator


----------



## Rwk (11. Juli 2017)

Bei welchem Motiv hast du denn Verwackler ? Kürzer belichten hilft meistens, wenn es denn möglich ist.
Am besten deine Schmerzgrenze für ISO rausfinden. Deswegen nehm ich oft bei Tageslicht noch ISO 400 oder auch 800, an der 6D ist da praktisch kein rauschen zu sehen. Dafür sind dann noch kürzere Belichtungszeiten möglich, damit frierst du ja die Bewegungen von Tieren oder Pflanzen im Wind (oder auch die eigenen Wackler) einfach ein.
Und unbedingt ganz viele Fotos machen ! Das waren bestimmt 300 Bilder bei den Hornissen und am Ende waren nur 22 zu gebrauchen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> 3. den hatte wohl jemand vergessen


Ich würde eher sagen, frisch aus dem wäschetrockner gekommen.  (er schaut etwas "explodiert" um`s gefieder herum aus)


kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Ok, dann sind sie dafür echt erstaunlich scharf.


Dein "panasonic 14-140mm" lässt auf eine kompakte mit festem objektiv und 10x zoom schließen. Rwk scheint eine canon 6D (laut exif) zu haben, wohl mit einer 90mm tamron festbrennweite dran. Da ist halt schon ein kleiner unterschied zwischen.
Wenn ich das freihand mache schaut das so aus (schnappschuß!!!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamera ist eine pentax K1 mit einem vivitar serie1 28-105 vorne dran. (manuelles objektiv und vermutlich älter als ich ) Die blende lag bei 4, die verschlußzeit bei 1/250 sek und wegen des abend-lichts meinte die kamera ISO 4000 zu benötigen.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (11. Juli 2017)

Nicht ganz, ist eine Panasonic DMC-G81 Systemkamera mit 10-140mm Objektiv. Bin noch Anfänger, die Kamera habe ich mir vor etwa zwei Monaten zugelegt. 
Das Objektiv ist natürlich keine Makro-Festbrennweite  Ansonsten macht die Kamera trotz des Zoomobjektivs in meinen Augen eigentlich ganz brauchbare Bilder.
Ich glaube der Fehler bei meinen Makroversuchen war vor allem, dass ich das ganze nicht mit ausreichend Licht gemacht habe und den Fokus nicht so gut getroffen habe (hatte meine ich manuell fokussiert).

Damit ihr seht, was ich meine: 
Links ein Bild, was ich vor ein paar Wochen ohne Nahlinse aufgenommen habe und rechts eins mit Nahlinse. Letzteres ist nicht wirklich toll geworden. Die Einstellungen bei diesem Bild waren ISO-1600, f/5,6 und 1/250 Belichtung bei 109mm.
Aber ich werde es mal noch weiter versuchen. Der Tipp mit den vielen Bildern machen ist auch gut


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2017)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, ist eine Panasonic DMC-G81 Systemkamera mit 10-140mm Objektiv.


Bleibt halt noch der 14-fach zoom. Aber der reicht erstmal zum üben.
Du hast übrigens einen stabilisator im gehäuse der kamera. Hast du den schonmal aktiviert? Ansonsten, kürzere verschlußzeiten helfen immer, wenn man die szene "einfrieren" will.


> Ich glaube der Fehler bei meinen Makroversuchen war vor allem, dass ich das ganze nicht mit ausreichend Licht gemacht habe und den Fokus nicht so gut getroffen habe (hatte meine ich manuell fokussiert).


Wenn du mit manuell fokussieren nicht so recht hin kommst, dann lass das die kamera machen. Theoretisch kannst du doch auch festlegen, wo die kamera scharf stellen soll.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (11. Juli 2017)

Sorry, meinte 14-140mm, also 10x Zoom 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bleibt halt noch der 14-fach zoom. Aber der reicht erstmal zum üben.
> Du hast übrigens einen stabilisator im gehäuse der kamera. Hast du den schonmal aktiviert? Ansonsten, kürzere verschlußzeiten helfen immer, wenn man die szene "einfrieren" will.
> 
> Wenn du mit manuell fokussieren nicht so recht hin kommst, dann lass das die kamera machen. Theoretisch kannst du doch auch festlegen, wo die kamera scharf stellen soll.



Sowohl Kamera als auch Objektiv sind stabilisiert und hab auch beide eigentlich immer eingeschaltet.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Autofokus sich oft etwas schwer tut mit der Nahlinse, daher hatte ich es manuell versucht. Sonst benutze ich eigentlich meistens auch den AF.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2017)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Autofokus sich oft etwas schwer tut mit der Nahlinse, daher hatte ich es manuell versucht. Sonst benutze ich eigentlich meistens auch den AF.


Tja, ich kenne mich mit der panasonic halt nicht aus. Bei mir zeigen sich jedenfalls, wenn ich im live-view manuell scharf stelle, weiße objektkanten, wenn diese scharf sind. Schaue ich dagegen durch den sucher, bekomme ich eine optische und akustische bestätigung, das es scharf ist. Dazu hab ich die fokusfalle aktiv, so das ich permanent voll durch gedrückt halten kann und die kamera dann automatisch auslöst, wenn es scharf ist.


----------



## Rwk (11. Juli 2017)

Da liegt leider das Problem mit vielen Nahlinsen, es ist ein zusätzliches Element zwischen deinem Objektiv und deinem Motiv.
Meistens geht da etwas Lichtstärke und Kontrast verloren und auch der AF arbeitet unter Umständen nicht mehr ideal. Die Belichtungsmessung kann damit fehlerhaft sein. 
Die Vergrößerung sieht aber ok aus. 
Bin mir sicher du kannst damit bessere Ergebnisse erzielen, das braucht einfach ein wenig Übung und auch gescheite Nachbearbeitung am PC.
Wenn du jedoch richtig Bock auf Makroaufnahmen hast, kommst du an einem geeigneten Objektiv dafür eigentlich nicht vorbei !
Sämtliche mir bekannten Lösungen, Nahlinsen, Zwischenringe, Retroadapter haben alle ihre Nachteile, leider auch bei der Bildqualität.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (11. Juli 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tja, ich kenne mich mit der panasonic halt nicht aus. Bei mir zeigen sich jedenfalls, wenn ich im live-view manuell scharf stelle, weiße objektkanten, wenn diese scharf sind. Schaue ich dagegen durch den sucher, bekomme ich eine optische und akustische bestätigung, das es scharf ist. Dazu hab ich die fokusfalle aktiv, so das ich permanent voll durch gedrückt halten kann und die kamera dann automatisch auslöst, wenn es scharf ist.



Das mit den Objektkanten gibt es bei meiner Kamera auch (nur dass sie blau sind), so etwas wie die Fokusfalle gibts im manuellen Fokusmodus dagegen aber meines Wissens nicht.



Rwk schrieb:


> Da liegt leider das Problem mit vielen Nahlinsen, es ist ein zusätzliches Element zwischen deinem Objektiv und deinem Motiv.
> Meistens geht da etwas Lichtstärke und Kontrast verloren und auch der AF arbeitet unter Umständen nicht mehr ideal. Die Belichtungsmessung kann damit fehlerhaft sein.
> Die Vergrößerung sieht aber ok aus.
> Bin mir sicher du kannst damit bessere Ergebnisse erzielen, das braucht einfach ein wenig Übung und auch gescheite Nachbearbeitung am PC.
> ...



Ich denke auch, für die ein oder andere Nahaufnahme sollte es mir vorerst genügen. Ein extra Makroobjektiv anzuschaffen, war mir dann doch etwas zuviel für den Anfang.
Was ich mir wohl als nächstes anzuschaffen gedenke ist das Panasonic 42.5mm 1.8er Objektiv, um was lichtstärkereres zu haben als meine 3.5-5.6, beispielsweise für Portraitfotos.


----------



## Rwk (11. Juli 2017)

Was viel weniger kostet, beschäftige dich mit Nachbearbeitung !
Hab mir Adobe Lightroom und Photoshop im Abo geholt...10€ pro Monat für beide Programme, bin damit echt glücklich.
Ich war mal so frech, dein Bild durch Lightroom zu ziehen. 
Etwas nachgeschärft, Vignette, Kontrast und Farben verbessert - es lohnt sich !
Kriegt man bestimmt auch mit Gimp für Lau hin...ist aber umständlicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (11. Juli 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Was viel weniger kostet, beschäftige dich mit Nachbearbeitung !
> Hab mir Adobe Lightroom und Photoshop im Abo geholt...10€ pro Monat für beide Programme, bin damit echt glücklich.
> Ich war mal so frech, dein Bild durch Lightroom zu ziehen.
> Etwas nachgeschärft, Vignette, Kontrast und Farben verbessert - es lohnt sich !
> ...



Ja das macht schon viel aus. Ich hatte eben sogar auch schon ein wenig rumgespielt (zumindest Schärfe und Sättigung hatte ich mal erhöht), hab mir hier Paintshop Pro X9 zugelegt vor ein paar Wochen.
Ein Abomodell wollte ich eher nicht und Photoshop Elements war mir zu sehr auf Casualanwender getrimmt. 

Hab dann aber das unbearbeitete Bild hochgeladen, damit man deutlicher sieht, wie der Unterschied direkt aus der Kamera war.


----------



## mattinator (16. Juli 2017)

Von einer Moor-Wanderung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (20. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (24. Juli 2017)

Eine Kleinigkeit... oben extra angeschnitten weil die Blüten nach dem Gewitter abgebrochen waren und ein hässlicher Draht im Blick war... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. Juli 2017)

Ob sie die Mirabelle gleich ganz mitnimmt ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frisch gepudert, Hummelalarm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (26. Juli 2017)

meine ersten Versuche mit der Tamron AF SP 70-300mm. Im Nachhinein habe ich die Bilder noch bearbeitet. Aber auch die unbearbeiteten Bilder können sich meiner Meinung nach sehen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (26. Juli 2017)

Garten- ...äh Makroarbeit.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (26. Juli 2017)

Und bei mir ist es auch ein neues Objektiv geworden... Panasonic 42.5mm 1.7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. Juli 2017)

"Familie Nutria" auf Ausflug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (28. Juli 2017)

Aus dem Urlaub:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Juli 2017)

Nebenprodukt von einem Frühstücksbrunch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## totovo (30. Juli 2017)

Nach gaaaaaaanz langer Zeit mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir!
Ich komme einfach nicht mehr dazu

Bin zur Zeit in Berlin und war gestern einfach mal mit dem Fahrrad der Nase nach unterwegs. Dabei bin ich irgendwo im Tempelhofer Wald gelandet...

Tamron 105mm f2,8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sigma 50mm f1,4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Juli 2017)

Storchen Station Berne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (1. August 2017)

Abendspaziergang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (1. August 2017)

Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM...gebraucht gekauft und schwer begeistert!


----------



## mayo (1. August 2017)

Ist auch eine feine Linse.


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2017)

Ein schönes Blümchen aus dem Urlaub (Eden Project in UK)

Oly M10 Mark II + Oly 12-50




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. August 2017)

Moin, ich hätte noch ein paar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## totovo (2. August 2017)

Einer der Gangster hatte mich sogar angegriffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. August 2017)

Solange sie nicht zu rapen anfangen, würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (4. August 2017)

Puh , und nicht ein Tropfen abbekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (4. August 2017)

Darf man hier Flickr verlinken?. Wenn nicht- bitte löschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (4. August 2017)

Sorry für OT, aber nachdem die Frage immer wieder kommt: Direkte Links solltest du vermeiden (das gilt übrigens auch für Taptalk-Uploads), du kannst die Fotos aber einfach einbinden, indem du auf das Symbol rechts neben "Link entfernen" und dann auf "von URL" klickst. Habe mal deine Fotos beispielhaft eingebunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (5. August 2017)

Danke, ich wollte eigentlich die Thumbnail Funktion von Flickr nutzen, aber die scheint hier nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2017)

Original und Nachbearbeitet. Das Bild ist vor ein paar Tagen morgens auf dem Heimweg von der Nachtschicht entstanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. August 2017)

War die Tage auf Holnis(Glücksburg) unterwegs. Das Wetter war nicht immer prickelnd, aber egal.
Von so´n büschen Dauerregen und Sturm lässt sich ein Fischkopp nicht die Laune verderben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2017)

Auf dem Heimweg vom Büro noch einen Fotohalt eingelegt. Ein HDR das sich etwas gewehrt hat. Besser habe ich es nicht hin bekommen bei der Nachbearbeitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. August 2017)

Holnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (9. August 2017)

Zwei Portraits eines Schwans aber ziemlich gecroppt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß ausm Urlaub

Blende8


----------



## ulborthir (11. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasb1hal (12. August 2017)

riedochs schrieb:


> Auf dem Heimweg vom Büro noch einen Fotohalt eingelegt. Ein HDR das sich etwas gewehrt hat. Besser habe ich es nicht hin bekommen bei der Nachbearbeitung:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow, das sieht echt super aus. Könntest du mir das evtl als Wallpaper zur Verfügung stellen? Wenns geht 1440p oder höhere Auflösung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. August 2017)

Raubvögel, in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Galloways, oder Hamburger auf vier Beinen. (legger)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2017)

St Ives Seagulls




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3ph0RIZ0R (12. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Norwegenkanutour 2015 - Geschossen mit einer Sony Alpha 58


----------



## mayo (13. August 2017)

Rosa/pink kann ich auch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. August 2017)

Irgendwie hatte ich die ganze Zeit den Eindruck, das kleine Rotkehlchen wollte seine eigene Foto-Session (deshalb ausnahmsweise einmal mehrere ähnliche Motive):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein hübsches Blümchen. Scheinbar aus einem Garten ausgewildert, diese Sorte habe ich (in der freien Natur) noch nicht gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2017)

Auf dem South-West-Coast- Path nähe Lynmouth


Blick auf die Bucht von Lynmouth



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2017)

hasb1hal schrieb:


> Wow, das sieht echt super aus. Könntest du mir das evtl als Wallpaper zur Verfügung stellen? Wenns geht 1440p oder höhere Auflösung.



Hab das zurecht geschnittene Bild 1:1 exportiert. Ich habe noch eine 2. Variante Die Auflösung sollte als Hintergrund reichen. 
http://www.riedochs.com/files/bilder/2017-08-07_Mond001.jpg
http://www.riedochs.com/files/bilder/2017-08-07_Mond002.jpg


----------



## Rwk (15. August 2017)

Pflänzchen und Tierchen...


----------



## mayo (15. August 2017)

Nr 1 ist sehr schön.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (15. August 2017)

@m3ph0RIZOR: Schöne Bilder. Darf man fragen wo das war?​


----------



## m3ph0RIZ0R (15. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @m3ph0RIZOR: Schöne Bilder. Darf man fragen wo das war?​


Na klar, das war am Straumsfjorden und Mjavatn in Norwegen. Echt eine sehr schöne und ruhige Gegend.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (15. August 2017)

Ah klasse, danke. Hatte die Gegend schon recht weit südlich vermutet aufgrund der Vegetation


----------



## FlyKilla (16. August 2017)

Ein Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (20. August 2017)

Wenn keiner will, mach ich mal weiter.
Blümchen und so. Aus den Park der Gärten, Bad Zwischenahn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachschub



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte ja so weitermachen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## clown44 (23. August 2017)

Aufgenommen mit meinem Huawei P10


----------



## Deathy93 (23. August 2017)

...........


----------



## der_yappi (25. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. August 2017)

Bienenfresser waren heute leider nicht am Geiseltalsee (s. Bienenfresser am Geiseltalsee - Aktuelles).
Hier zwei andere Schnappschüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (27. August 2017)

Eine Distel in der Abendsonne...Canon EOS 30D + Tamron SP 90mm (F004)


----------



## FlyKilla (28. August 2017)

Rwk, wozu die "alte" Knipse noch in der Lage ist? 
Und noch ein paar Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Rwk, wozu die "alte" Knipse noch in der Lage ist?
> Gruß, Fly



Da gilt dann der alte Satz: "Nicht die Kamera sondern der Fotograf dahinter macht das Bild."


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2017)

Dartmoor /Devon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. August 2017)

Nicht nur Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (31. August 2017)

Das letzte Blatt


----------



## FlyKilla (31. August 2017)

Mehrblättrige Blümchen. Und ihre Angestellten.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Und ihre Angestellten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Viele Bienen sind des Jägers Tod." Fehlt ein wenig der Fokus.


----------



## mayo (2. September 2017)

Ich brauche unbedingt wieder eine makrolinse...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (2. September 2017)

Grüße aus Malawi!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasb1hal (8. September 2017)

Hier mal ein Blümchen von meiner Mutter auf der Fensterbank. Sind das Lilien? (Absolute keine Ahnung von Blumen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2017)

Müsste ne Orchidee sein


----------



## totovo (10. September 2017)

Liwonde National Park
erst mal nur Handybilder... Die anderen muss ich erst entwickeln!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2017)

totovo schrieb:


> Die anderen muss ich erst entwickeln!


Da pass mal auf, dass Du die richtige Mischung beim Fixieren hast.


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2017)

Die Heide blüht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2017)

Dartmoor-Sheep "Wasssuuuuup?!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dartmoor "Road to nowhere"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (10. September 2017)

So, nun ein paar Bilder mit der Pentax 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Sonnenauf-/Untergangs-Fans habe ich später auch noch ein paar Leckerbissen


----------



## totovo (11. September 2017)

Wie versprochen, die Sunset/up Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasb1hal (12. September 2017)

Darf ich die Bilder als Wallpaper benutzen? Wenns geht hätte ich gern 1440p Auflösung 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2017)

Ein "kleiner Spinner" vom Dahme-Radweg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (18. September 2017)

noch ein paar aus Africa...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. September 2017)

....warten auf besseres Wetter....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. September 2017)

Einmal "schau ins land"...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die koordinaten dazu befinden sich in den exif`s und ich schaue glaub ich richtung wildenfels.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (24. September 2017)

Ein paar botanische Eindrücke aus dem Teneriffa-Urlaub 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (24. September 2017)

...und noch etwas mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (24. September 2017)

Kalle und die Qualle? Das blaue Foto find ich super!


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (24. September 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Kalle und die Qualle? Das blaue Foto find ich super!



 hehe danke


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Oktober 2017)

Ausflug ins Moor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2017)

@FlyKilla: Toll die Stimmung eingefangen. Jaja, es "herbstelt":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Oktober 2017)

Danke! Vielleicht gefallen Dir diese auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2017)

Zwei Schnappschüsse vom Fahrradausflug in die Dresdner Heide:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(beim zweiten war der Fokus etwas schwierig hinzubekommen)


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Oktober 2017)

I want Moor! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2017)

Was gibt es denn heute ? Fliegenpilze ... schon wieder Fliegenpilze ? Eigentlich ist das Motiv schon "ausgelatscht", aber bei den Farben kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (4. Oktober 2017)

@FlyKilla,
mir gefallen moorbilder auch immer wieder sehr, sehr gut.
welches moor ist das?


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Oktober 2017)

@pedi:
Sorry, hatte die Tage ein büschen umme Ohren. Das ist das Tister Bauermoor bei Sittensen. Man kann es sich einmal zu Fuß erschließen. Oder aber per Moorbahn. Die fährt aber meist nur am Wochenende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hatten mein Frau und ich den Aussichtsturm mal ganz für uns alleine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (7. Oktober 2017)

Wenn Ihr keine Pilze mehr sehen könnt, gebt einfach Bescheid.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Oktober 2017)

Solange ich die nicht essen muss, mach ruhig weiter. 
Gruß Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pedi (8. Oktober 2017)

wäre ganz sicher sehenswert, isch blos  a bissle weit weg vom allgäu, und a audo homma koins.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Oktober 2017)

Auto? Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten des Vereisens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## totovo (13. Oktober 2017)

Malawisee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Oktober 2017)

Die ersten beiden sind einfach klasse! 
Gruß Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. Oktober 2017)

Spieglein, Spieglein ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einmal Gras. Mit kleiner Spinne unten am Halm, die hatte ich beim Fotografieren gar nicht gesehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2017)

Lichte Momente...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (25. Oktober 2017)

Kilwa, Tansania




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eissner (25. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hornrabe im Tiergarten Schönbrunn


----------



## Eissner (25. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (26. Oktober 2017)

Beim Seesterne suchen gefunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (28. Oktober 2017)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Paralleluniversum.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was noch von den letzten Tagen mit Sonnenschein :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2017)

Ach, Du warst in meinem Garten! 


Herbstfarben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (28. Oktober 2017)

Pssst... nicht verraten [emoji6]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Oktober 2017)

Der Rest vom Fest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Placebo (29. Oktober 2017)

Habe im Garten mal die Fuji Camera Remote App ausprobiert, da ich als Mensch mit einem 56mm Objektiv alleine wenig Chancen habe 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

Placebo schrieb:


> Habe im Garten mal die Fuji Camera Remote App ausprobiert, da ich als Mensch mit einem 56mm Objektiv alleine wenig Chancen habe



Das Bokeh gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## FlyKilla (5. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (7. November 2017)

Leo, der wilde Windhund.


----------



## totovo (7. November 2017)

Noch mal Sonnenuntergang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (9. November 2017)

Ein Hauch vom Sommer...


----------



## FlyKilla (9. November 2017)

Das letzte ist aber arg düster geworden. 
Gruß Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (10. November 2017)

Genau das gefällt mir besonders an dem Bild!  
Ein Sonnenstrahl durch die Dunkelheit...
Bei dem Foto hatte ich übrigens das Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM ausprobiert.
Die Bilder haben echt eine andere Note als die vom Tamron F004...
Bokeh, Farben und Schärfe bei Offenblende gefallen mir viel besser, so ein Mist! 
Das Tamron wird also bald gehen und ich besorge das Canon.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. November 2017)

Naja, ich finde es eben ein wenig deprimierend. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Ein Bild wirkt auf jeden anders.
Hier habe ich auch mal ein wenig rumgespielt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das Canon gerne doppelt so teuer ist, sollte es schon in ein paar Bereichen besser sein. Mit dem Tamron bin ich aber mehr als sehr zufrieden.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (20. November 2017)

Vogeljagd im Garten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (22. November 2017)

Herbstfarben


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2017)

Ist schon , welche Unterschiede die Natur produziert (beide Aufnahmen von heute Nachmittag):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal ein paar überarbeitete Bilder. Dank Wetter und Erkältung reicht es nicht für mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2017)

Sortiere gerade die landsberg-rallye meiningen noch durch (bis jetzt keine lust gehabt ) und bin darauf gestoßen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hab ich wohl mit dem 150-450 bei minimum-abstand einfach auf die wiese gehalten. (bild ist zusätzlich crop)


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (27. Dezember 2017)

Das schöne verschneite WE, leider regnet es seitdem nur noch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Dezember 2017)

Wolle Rose kaufe?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## strelok (26. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war zu Silvester(31.12.2017)
  Ein wundervoller, brennender Himmel! Sowas sehe ich nicht oft.


----------



## Rwk (26. Januar 2018)

Der Gewinner kriegt den Baumstamm!


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2018)

Ein "Exote" in Pillnitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT, und Winterspaziergang in Sachsen (so kalt haben wir es nicht oft):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jooschka (26. Februar 2018)

Soo, mein erster Post hier im Fotografie-Thread...
Zu sehen ist der schneebedeckte Ojos del Salado, mit 6893m zweithöchster Berg Amerikas und höchster Vulkan der Erde auf der Grenze von Chile und Argentinien.
Nevado Ojos del Salado – Wikipedia
Fotografiert ein paar Meter oberhalb des "Refúgio Tejos", direkt aus der Kamera ohne Schnickschnack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (27. Februar 2018)

sehr schönes bild.
wars da auch so kalt wie hier?
-12 grad.


----------



## Jooschka (27. Februar 2018)

Tagsüber durch die senkrecht stehende Sonne ganz angenehm... 
Bin morgens um 6 Uhr allerdings bei -20°C ausm Schlafsack gekrochen...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (2. März 2018)

Ich habe letzt Abends mal etwas in den Himmel geschaut und mehr oder weniger gute Bilder gemacht.

Die beiden sind jetzt nicht sonderlich gut nachbearbeitet:
https://abload.de/img/monds9sit.jpg

https://abload.de/img/ufoxts48.jpg

Beim zweiten Link frage ich mich bis heute, was das grünlich/rote Objekt ist. Ein Planet oder etwas ganz anderes? Auf anderen Bildern wirkt das Objekt noch mehr rot als grün. 
Hat da einer von euch eine Idee oder nen Rat an wen ich mich mit der Frage wenden kann?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (7. März 2018)

Es tut mir leid wegen der Qualität. Ich habe leider keine Halterung für das Teleskop und Wolkig war es auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3lmac (7. März 2018)

Anbei zwei Bilder von mir....

Nikon D90
ISO 3200
Brennweite 145mm
Blende f/8.0


----------



## Rage1988 (9. März 2018)

Hier mal was von mir, aus dem letzten Herbst 

Nikon D5100 
F/8
1/250 Sek.
ISO 160
Brennweite 18mm
Unbearbeitet


----------



## masterX244 (14. März 2018)

Schau mir ins Auge kleines.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lumix G5
300mm 1/40 F/6,4
Iso 160
vom Stativ geschossen


----------



## Rwk (14. März 2018)

Langsam tut sich was im Garten...konnte heute schonmal frischen Bärlauch pflücken, köstlich!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. März 2018)

Aus noch kälteren tagen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (8. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Baum


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2018)

Trauermantel (scheinbar "ganz frisch"):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (9. April 2018)

Die ersten Bilder aus La Palma 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeden Tag sprießen neue Blumen
Sony DSC RX100
28mm KB-Äquivalent, 1/1600s, f/2.8, ISO 125, unbearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Eichhörnchen hat Geschmack gefunden an frisch geschnittenen Stämmen. Das war mein erster Versuch mit dem Clear Image Zoom, da meine Sony ja keine 200mm Brennweite hat. Aber immerhin habe ich mal ein Eichhörnchen einigermaßen scharf. Mit meiner 1/2,3Zoll Digicam, welche ich vorher hatte wäre das Eichhörnchen trotz Zoom nicht annähernd scharf geworden.
Sony DSC RX100.
100mm KB-Äquivalent + 2 x Clearimage-Zoom, 1/160s, f4.9, ISO 800, Kontrast leicht erhöht und minimal zugeschnitten

Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner neuen Sony.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. April 2018)

Island

F/7.1
1/200
ISO 200
34mm


----------



## mattinator (15. April 2018)

Wo ehemals die Panzer rollten ... Fahrradtour durch die Königsbrücker Heide.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2018)

Heute ist irgendwie kein schönes wetter hier. Es nieselt schon den ganzen tag so vor sich hin...
Kirsch-blüte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...incl. wasser in der blüte, wenn man das bild in original-auflösung betrachtet...


----------



## mattinator (16. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kirsch-blüte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich wahrscheinlich schon mal gepostet, aber gefällt mir ganz gut. War eine Weile mein Desktop-Hintergrund.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (17. April 2018)

Noch ein paar Bilder von La Palma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. April 2018)

Keine ahnung was das ist, aber es versteckt sich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (17. April 2018)

Traubenhyazinthen – Wikipedia


----------



## FlyKilla (18. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (18. April 2018)

Nochmal Island. Alle, wie immer, unbearbeitet.
Die ersten 4 Bilder sind mit der Nikon D5100 gemacht und dem Nikor 18-55mm Kitobjektiv.
Das 5. Bild mit der Fuji X-T20 und dem XF 18-55mm 1:2,8-4.

1. Bild (Wasserfall): Eher ein Schnappschuss, da ich selbst in der Mitte eines Flusses stand und der Wind das Wasser des Wasserfalls in meine Richtung geweht hat.
F/8
1/250
ISO 110
36mm

2. Bild (See)
F/8
1/250
ISO 100
55mm

3. Bild (Eis)
F/13
1/200
ISO 100
18mm 
Mit Stativ

4. Bild (Eis von oben)
F/7.1
1/200
ISO 200
55mm

5. Bild (Blume), nicht Island.
F/4
1/1600
ISO 200
55mm


----------



## FlyKilla (19. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


500mm Makro 😀
Tante edit :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## masterX244 (22. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pusteblume extranah aufgenommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frishc gesprießtes Weinlaub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(kein Text)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Felsen garniert mit Seil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Felsstrukturen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Alles in Hessigheim bei den Felsengärten aufgenommen)


----------



## mattinator (22. April 2018)

Ausflug an der Spree:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. April 2018)

Endlich wieder Blümchen und  anderes "Gedöns"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tante Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## DataDino (30. April 2018)

Da ich heute meine neue Kamera (Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ1000) mal getestet habe, wollte ich hier auch mal ein paar Naturfotos reinstellen. Ich finde die garnicht mal so schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (30. April 2018)

die blumenbilder sind wunderschön.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. April 2018)

Wolle Rose kaufe?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,Fly


----------



## Rwk (30. April 2018)

Tauscht du auch gegen Grashalme? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. April 2018)

Wenn sie so spooky aussehen? 
Unsere neuen Nachbarn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## masterX244 (1. Mai 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Tauscht du auch gegen Grashalme?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch mehr Grünzeug: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Geäst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(hab von meinen Fototouren noch genug Bilder in Reserve)


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Mai 2018)

Nur keine falsche scheu, gib es uns.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (6. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (8. Mai 2018)

Das hinter der Weide ist aber nicht der Himalaya, einfach nur ein Gebüsch!


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2018)

Eine kleine Wanderung vom letzten Samstag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Den Dreck bitte ignorieren ^^


----------



## pedi (8. Mai 2018)

schöne bilder.
wo ist das?


----------



## Bunkasan (8. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (8. Mai 2018)

Passend zur aktuellen Blumenserie hab ich auch nen paar schöne im Angebot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonus: Raupen-Gehänge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> schöne bilder.
> wo ist das?



Bild 1: Google Maps
Bild 2: Google Maps





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (9. Mai 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nevada/Arizona am Colorado?


Moos in Nahaufnahme: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2018)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Nevada/Arizona am Colorado?



Jup ^^ Google Maps


_edit: Bild folgt, hab grad keine Alibibilder mehr auf Lager ^^_

_edit2: Bild_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DataDino (9. Mai 2018)

Und noch ein Bisschen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (9. Mai 2018)

wunderschöne bilder, danke.
als allgäuer gefallen mir die besonders gut.


----------



## DataDino (10. Mai 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> wunderschöne bilder, danke.
> als allgäuer gefallen mir die besonders gut.


Und das ohne Allgäu


----------



## DataDino (11. Mai 2018)

So nach Softwarewechsel, nachdem Gimp 2.10 enttäuschte, RawTherapee in Performance versagte und LuminanceHDR mir ständig Farbstiche in die Bilder rechnet, habe ich jetzt mit Lightroom und Photoshop mein Glück versucht. Und was ist passiert? Nicht aufgepasst, wollte die 8er Blende ein wenig kompensieren und habe mir das Rauschen mit reingeschärft ... MIST !!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aber ich habe deutlich gemerkt, das Gimp, RawTherapee und LuminanceHDR keine Konkurrenz für Lightroom und Photoshop ist. Nicht einmal annähernd. Das letzte mal habe ich damals mit CS2 gearbeitet. Danach immer nur mit Gimp. Ich habe den Workflow mit PS richtig vermisst.


----------



## Rwk (12. Mai 2018)

@Dino: Gute Wahl!

Fürs schärfen in PS ein Tip:
YouTube
Und das kann man sich dann wunderbar als Aktion einrichten:
YouTube
Würde aber nur soweit aufzeichnen, bis zu dem Schritt wo man mit einem ALT+Klick die schwarz/weisse Luminanzmaske bearbeitet, da die für jedes Bild individuell angepasst werden sollte.

Um ein Bild nachzuschärfen öffne ich es also in PS:
- Bei Bedarf die Bildgröße verändern (unbedingt vor dem schärfen, nicht danach)
- STRG+F10 (mein Hotkey für die Nachschärfen-Aktion)
- ALT-Klick auf die Luminanzmaske und bei Bedarf mit dem Pinsel anpassen
- Bild auf 100% Ansicht ranzoomen
- Doppelklick auf 'Unscharf maskieren' (bei den Ebenen) und verschiedene Werte ausprobieren.
(zwischen 40 und 80 ist bei mir nahezu jedes Bild nachgeschärft)
- Sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren, Fertig

Das funktioniert natürlich bei Bildern am besten, die auch einen klaren Schärfeverlauf haben.
Bei deinem letzten Foto hättest du zum Beispiel den kompletten Himmel aus der Maske malen können, dann wäre der gar nicht vom schärfen betroffen gewesen. 

Hier noch ein Bild für euch:

Dürfte eine Totenkopfschwebfliege sein...


----------



## DataDino (12. Mai 2018)

Den Fehler beim Schärfen hatte ich schon in Lightroom gemacht. Das Video vom Kranz kenn ich schon. Allerdings kam mir die Methode nicht in den Sinn ^^


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2018)

Vom Freitag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## masterX244 (18. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wasserfall in der Wutachschlucht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Makro von Blumen, (weiß nicht was für welche genau... sahen aber interessant aus)


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2018)

Den Wasserfall finde ich richtig klasse.

Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2018)

"Beifang"...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (20. Mai 2018)

Ohne Moos nix los:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Mai 2018)

Rhododendron Park, Bremen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Mai 2018)

Alle Bilder aus St. Moritz (Schweiz) und Umgebung, unbearbeitet und mit der Fuji X-T20 gemacht

1. Bild 
 F/3,2
1/3800
ISO 200
18mm

2. Bild
F/2,8
1/1600
ISO 200
18mm

3. Bild 
F/8
1/1800
ISO 200
55mm

4. Bild
F/3,2
1/3200
ISO 200
18mm

5. Bild
Grau Effekt Kamera
F/5,6
1/480
ISO 200
18mm

6. Bild
F/2,8
1/2400
ISO 200
18mm

7. Bild
F/4
1/140
ISO 200
50mm

8. Bild
F/5,6
1/1500
ISO 200
25mm


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (7. Juni 2018)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist echt gut


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juni 2018)

Irgendwie ist in der bilderecke momentan ja total tote hose!
Also poste ich halt mal was... total grünes...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Juni 2018)

Da hast du recht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was guckst du?

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (10. Juni 2018)

Eine Raketenblume aus dem Garten!


----------



## floppyexe (11. Juni 2018)

Bokeh ist geil. Das Zweite ist unscharf. Sonst


----------



## DataDino (16. Juni 2018)

Meine bessere Hälfte hat heute auf einem Privatflohmarkt eine Canon EOS 1000D mit 2 Objektiven geschossen. Die Kamera hat zwar schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und man merkt es dem Sensor auch an, das sie aus dem Einstiegsbereich kommt. Aber bin trotzdem echt überrascht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Juni 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte hat heute auf einem Privatflohmarkt eine Canon EOS 1000D mit 2 Objektiven geschossen. Die Kamera hat zwar schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und man merkt es dem Sensor auch an, das sie aus dem Einstiegsbereich kommt. Aber bin trotzdem echt überrascht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, letztendlich kommt es doch immer auf den Fotografen an und nicht die Ausrüstung. Man kann einem Neuling die teuerste Kamera in die Hand drücken un der Profi macht mit seiner alten Kamera trotzdem bessere Fotos.

Ich finde das Bild sieht geil aus. Hast du es irgendwie nachbearbeitet?
Die Blüten wirken so veraltet/verdreckt/vergilbt, was irgendwie einen Retro-Look erzeugt.


----------



## DataDino (16. Juni 2018)

Nicht viel. Nur etwas mehr Farbe rausgeholt und eben verkleinert. Die Blüte sieht eben abgenutzt aus. War nicht das erste Insekt dadrauf xD

Klar ist das Alter der Kamera nur zweitrangig. Aber ich vernehme bei der Kamera schon bei ISO 200 tatsächlich ein Rauschen. Aber ich bin ja noch dabei, die Kamera kennenzulernen.


----------



## Blende8 (17. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch mal wieder die Kamera dabei. Das Bild habe ich heute Mittag auf der RV70 kurz hinter Oppdal Norwegen gemacht

Gruss aus Kristiansund

Blende8


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juni 2018)

Hier wieder was von mir. War grad bei dem stürmischen Wetter unterwegs. Der dunkle Himmel und die Sonn dazwischen wirken einfach super.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juni 2018)

Irgendwie lässt er mich gerade nicht mehrere Bilder hochladen

Dann die restlichen 2 eben per FLickr Link.

 Fujifilm X-T20 + XF 18-55mm

Fujifilm X-T20 + XF 18-55mm


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Juni 2018)

Schiet Wetter und Langeweile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## DataDino (24. Juni 2018)

Leider etwas unscharf. Hatte die Kamera resettet und bei ISO 400 grätschte die Rauschreduzierung warum auch imemr dazwischen. MIST!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (28. Juni 2018)

sunset


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

schade ich würde auch gern einiges zeigen von meiner Nikon. Aber wenn ich sie Online Stelle, kann sie sich jeder Rauskopieren. Vor allem weil ich alle Bilder Manuell ohne Modus mache sind einige echt gute bei.  
Wenn ein Bild ohne Bearbeitung gut ist kann man Richtig was raus holen, aber das versuche ich zu vermeiden.
Bearbeitet ihr eure Bilder bevor ihr sie der Öffentlichkeit Präsentiert? Haupsächlich mache ich Sterne/Himmel Fotographie aber auch Landschaft, Gewitter/Stürme (Schwere) und ein wenig Tiere Menschen sind gar nicht für mich^^ Mach ihr Bilder von allem was euch vor die Linse kommt?


----------



## floppyexe (28. Juni 2018)

Und was ist da wenn sie einer runterlädt? Verdienst du Geld mit deinen Bildern? Wenn nicht ist es egal. Oder mach ein Wasserzeichen rein. Was heißt bei dir manuell ohne Modus? Bei dem Bild von mir ist nur der Horizont gerückt.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

Möglichst Manuell eben also ich benutze fast Ausschlieslich "M" (ab und zu mal "A" dann ist aber eigentlich sowiso fast immer auf möglichst kleinste Blende gestellt . Alles Selber einstellen wie Iso, Blende, Belichtung etc.aber auch Scharfstellen/Fokusieren mach ich IMMER Manuel ich finde diese Modi´s bei DSLR´s sind etwas überdrüssig besser gesagt etwas überlaufen.
Also auch mal bearbeiten, das kann ja gerne jeder machen wie er will das sollte auf jeden fall keine Abwertung sein nur ne Frage. Ich z.B. mache jedes Bild so lange/so oft bis es Passt^^.aber auch meistens in .NEF/RAW. Ich wollte jetz niemand diffamieren auch wenn sich das so angehört haben sollte nur Fragen. Und das sage ich nicht weil ich Angst vor deinem Avatar hätte

Ne es ist mir nicht egal ob jeder meine Bilder zur freien Verfügung hat ein Wasserzeichen ist immer so eine Sache endweder ist es Direkt im Motiv oder es wird weg geschnitten. Das hatte ich schon mal, mit einem sehr schönen Bild mit Milchstraße und Gewitter. Es wurde auf einer Drittklassigen News Seite eines Kreises veröffentlich weil ich es in einem Forum ´(mit Wasserzeichen) Hochlud  und die haben das wasserzeichen Kaschiert, mich nicht gefragt und kein Autor für das Bild erwähnt....deswegen. Früher oft gemacht,--Veröffentlichen.


----------



## DataDino (29. Juni 2018)

Diese Probleme bringt das Internet in Bezug auf Medien-Inhalten immer mit. Entweder man steht da drüber oder man lässt es mit der Veröffentlichung.

Ich fotografiere bzgl. der Modi's so, wie es gerade passt. Meistens ist es bei mir auch Manuell oder Blendenvorrang. Ich fokussiere aber nur manuell, wenn ich merke, das der Auto-Fokus nicht richtig packt. Ansonsten wüsste ich keinen Grund, warum ich auf den Autofokus verzichten sollte. Genauso ist es bei der Bearbeitung. Wenn ich Out-of-Cam arbeiten will, arbeite ich mit manueller Steuerung der Farben, Kontrast etc. und dann auch nur in JPEG. Ich probiere aber auch gerne die Szenen-Modis aus. Warum auch nicht. Sie sind ja da. Der Prozessor der FZ1000 leistet dabei unglaublich gute Dienste. Ich wüsste also nicht, wenn ich eh nicht nachbearbeite, warum meine Kamera das Bild nicht direkt entwickeln sollte.

Auch der optische Stabilisator ist ständig im Einsatz. Etwas, was ich bei der 1000D und allen anderen Einsteiger und Mittelklasse DSLR's vermisse. Schrecklich vermisse!!!! Die FZ1000 macht frei aus der Hand Bilder, wo andere erstmal ihre Stative aufbauen müssen (zumindest, wenn sie keine stabilisierten Objektive haben). Einer der Gründe, warum ich bei meiner weiteren Entwicklung auch mit einer Panasonic DSLM liebäugel (G81, GH5, G9) oder mir zur Photokina wünsche, das Canon eine DSLM mit optischen Stabilisator vorstellt. Denn eigentlich will ich persönlich nicht unbedingt eine DSLR haben wollen. Ich bevorzuge die Möglichkeiten bei den DSLM's (Fokuspeaking über dem Sucher, elektronischer Verschluss und somit absolut lautloser Betrieb, frei konfigurierbare Parameteranzeige im Sucher, einblenden des Histograms im Sucher, meist bessere Video-Modis gerade im Bezug auf die Auflösung - selbst die alte G70 kann 4K etc. pp.). Ich nutze also im Regelfall die Kamera's je nach Bedarf so umfangreich, wie sie es mir ermöglichen. Dafür müsste man die Kamera's aber dann auch kennen.

Ich finde eher, das fotografieren in Verbindung mit Technik eher eine Geschichte ist, die oftmals in Glaubensfragen endet und nur noch wenig mit objektiver Beurteilung zu tun hat. Es fängt beim Sensor an, geht über die logischen Definitionen von DSLR und DSLM bis hin zu den einzelnen Funktionen. Ich finde da sollten viele mal etwas lockerer werden und sich vielleicht nicht mehr arbeiten machen, als es nötig ist. Aber am Ende jedem das seine.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (29. Juni 2018)

Gestern Abend auf dem Heimweg musste ich bei dem Anblick erst mal rechts ran fahren [emoji16]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild wurde mit s1/4, f1,6 und ISO 100 und das zweite s0/4, f1.6 und ISO 50

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (29. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann man die Bilder hier nicht mal annährend in der Original-Qualität hochladen.


----------



## floppyexe (29. Juni 2018)

Pic 2 ist


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Juni 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> ...


Ich wollte ja nur mal fragen wie die meisten das so handhaben.
Ich persöhnlich versuche alles selbst zu steuern wenn ich so meine Fotos durchgucke... sehe ich das ich praktisch ausschließlich in RAW fotografiere. Und wenn JPG minimum JPG fine. Die Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten meiner recht teuren Nikon sind sehr beliebt. Aber ich benutze sie gar nicht. Auto Fokus naja wie geschrieben Nie! der Stabi ist ganz nett für Freihand die Kamera+Obektiv muss eigentlich nur einses können, für mich ein Absolut Detail reiches Bild. Schlimm finde ich das die Voreingestellten belichtungs Modi Schattig/ Bewölkt/Kunstlicht..etc unausschaltbar über jeden Modus Manuellen Modus gelegt werden.Und man dadurch keine Freie Handhabe darüber hat auser durch zusätzlich Korrektur.
Aber wovon ich begeistert bin ist der Bulb Modus in Verbindung mit einer Nachführung und Fernbedinung. Die Auto-Belichtungs Reihe das spart viel Arbeit-also HDR eben^^.


----------



## Rwk (2. Juli 2018)

Lightroom... 


Vielleicht wäre Copytrack was für dich! @LastManStanding
Das ist ein kostenloser Service der deine Fotos im Netz sucht und bei Bedarf eine Nachlizensierung veranlasst.
Fotos die ich hier hochlade werden auf jeden Fall immer gefunden, erwarte aber keine Wundersuchmaschine, das kann teilweise Tage/Wochen dauern.

Die Nachbearbeitung gehört für mich essentiell dazu - woher soll die Kamera auch wissen welche Bildteile mir wichtig sind und welche Farben ich mir wünsche?


----------



## pedi (2. Juli 2018)

bei naturfotografie finde ich nachbearbeitung  überflüssig, wenn die kamera die farben originalgetreu ablichtet.
nachbearbeitung ist sonst eine verfälschung des originalen abbildes.
gerade das möchte man doch bei naturaufnahmen nicht. (im gegensatz zu manchen stars)


----------



## mayo (3. Juli 2018)

„Vorher“ finde ich besser [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Juli 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde auch das originale Bild schöner. Das nachbearbeitete Bild sieht mir zu künstlich aus.


----------



## DataDino (3. Juli 2018)

Mir gefällt das zweite Bild besser. Es wirkt aufregender, etwas unerwarteter und somit auch etwas spannender. Das Objekt arbeitet sich einfach besser raus, da es nicht nur schärfer als der Hintergrund ist, sondern eben auch gleichzeitg die Aktzentfarbe liefert, die sich zusätzlich abhebt. Das Gefühl von "unnatürlich" bekommt man eigentlich eher dadurch, das beide Bilder nebeneinander gestellt werden und im Original zu sehen ist, das der Hintergrund in der Natur und somit im Grünen ist.  Durch die Unschärfe kann man aber nicht erkennen, was da genau ist. Genauso gut kann die Pflanze auch vor einer Betonwand im Dämmerlicht aufgenommen worden sein. Dann wäre vllt. sogar das zweite Bild natürlicher. Die Knospe (wenn man es hier so nennen kann) bildet im zweiten Bild durch den stärkeren Kontrast mehr Details ab.

Mir gefällt das zweite deutlich besser.


----------



## Haspu (3. Juli 2018)

Auch von mir ein paar neue Bilder aus dem Stadtgarten


----------



## mayo (3. Juli 2018)

Etwas „Farbe“ beim Grillen [emoji6]
Nur leicht die Vignette eingefügt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein sehr brav possierender und hübscher Schmetterling. Ich habe zwar noch nicht verstanden warum manche Schmetterling scheuer sind oder Ihre Flügel lieber schließen als andere, aber dieser hier war sehr fotogen (28mm KB-Äquivalent)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die "Teufelskralle"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links: Blick auf die Schlierseer Berge, Rechts: Blick auf den Blankenstein

Alle Bilder bis auf Kamerainternes (Farbpreset & DRO) unbearbeitet. 
Ich war etwas zu faul für die Blendenpriorität daher sind diesmal alle Bilder f5,6, ISO125, Belichtungszeit 1/200-1/500.


----------



## Rwk (3. Juli 2018)

Ein Kuss von der Morgensonne.


Eure Eindrücke vom Vorher-Nachher Bild fand ich sehr interessant! 
Mir war das Foto ooc viel zu monoton und auch das Licht wirkte mir zu flach.
Kontrastarm und langweilig irgendwie...aber ist am Ende natürlich immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## pedi (4. Juli 2018)

naturaufnahmen sollen naturaufnahmen bleiben, alles andere ist verfälschung der realität. was nützen naturaufnahmen, wenn sie nicht natürlich sind-gar nichts.
bei den diversen stars und sternchen mag das sinnvoll sein, bei naturaufnahmen nicht.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juli 2018)

Man sollte es jedem selbst überlassen, ob er sein Bild überarbeiten will oder nicht. Manch ein Bild wirkt ohne langweilig oder flau. Zu dunkel oder zu hell. Einen Vogel im Flug in den richtigen Ausschnitt zu bekommen, nahezu unmöglich. Also wird bei mir beschnitten und an den Regler gedreht. Das perfekte Bild macht eine Kamera in der freien Natur selten. Also schön entspannt bleiben.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (4. Juli 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese beiden finde ich deutlich besser [emoji106]. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass mir die Distel in grün einfach besser gefällt. Sonst sehr schön „geshoped“


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pedi (4. Juli 2018)

ich bin entspannt, ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> naturaufnahmen sollen naturaufnahmen bleiben, alles andere ist verfälschung der realität. was nützen naturaufnahmen, wenn sie nicht natürlich sind-gar nichts.
> bei den diversen stars und sternchen mag das sinnvoll sein, bei naturaufnahmen nicht.



Also ich sehe das genauso wie du. Ich möchte mit meinen Natur- / Landschaftsfotos auch die natürliche Schönheit einfangen.
Wenn allerdings jemand sein Bild bearbeiten möchte, kann er das von mir aus machen 
Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## mayo (4. Juli 2018)

Ende... Erneuerung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (4. Juli 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> naturaufnahmen sollen naturaufnahmen bleiben, alles andere ist verfälschung der realität. was nützen naturaufnahmen, wenn sie nicht natürlich sind-gar nichts.
> bei den diversen stars und sternchen mag das sinnvoll sein, bei naturaufnahmen nicht.


Nun bei dokumentarischen Naturfotos sehe ich ehrlich gesagt am wenigsten Nutzen, weil es schon Millionen davon gibt, die sich kaum unterscheiden.
Google zum Beispiel nach Waldmeister und sehe selbst. Wozu soll ich noch ein 'normales' Foto davon machen und ins Netz stellen, das reizt mich irgendwie nicht. Es gibt aber auch die künstlerische Naturfotografie...

Was meinst du eigentlich genau mit Verfälschung?
Hab der Pflanze ja keine Flügel, Pfoten oder Unterwäsche gemalt...das wäre eine Verfälschung der Realität!


----------



## DataDino (4. Juli 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Nun bei dokumentarischen Naturfotos sehe ich ehrlich gesagt am wenigsten Nutzen, weil es schon Millionen davon gibt, die sich kaum unterscheiden.
> Google zum Beispiel nach Waldmeister und sehe selbst. Wozu soll ich noch ein 'normales' Foto davon machen und ins Netz stellen, das reizt mich irgendwie nicht. Es gibt aber auch die künstlerische Naturfotografie...
> 
> Was meinst du eigentlich genau mit Verfälschung?
> Hab der Pflanze ja keine Flügel, Pfoten oder Unterwäsche gemalt...das wäre eine Verfälschung der Realität!


Sehe ich haargenauso. Da irgendwie die allermeisten Fotografen und Hobbyfotografen den Anspruch auf natürliche Bilder Out-of-Cam haben und dann auch noch die ganzen Handyknipser mit ihren Shot-n-Upload Fotos das Internet damit zuschütten, hat man sich an den Out-of-Cam Bildern Satt gesehen. Der Sonnenuntergang, der einsame Baum auf der Wieso, die Blume im Makro, das Insekt im Makro, das Insekt im Makro, das auf der Blume sitzt. Ich mache diese Bilder eigentlich nur, weil Pflanzen geduldig sind und mit diesen "Modellen" die Eigenschaften und Feinheiten der einzelnen Kamera-Parameter und Objektive lernen, sehen und verstehen will, ohne das sie ungeduldig werden.

Jeder kann es gerne so handhaben wie er möchte. Es sind ja trotzdem, wenn es richtig gemacht wurde, schöne Bilder. Jeder hat da seine Vorlieben. Wichtig ist nur, das man sich nicht gegenseitig deswegen abwertet (was ja bisher auch noch nicht hier passiert ist). Denn das kommt gerade in spezifischen Foren häufig vor und spaltet die Leute immer in zwei Lager. Das ist ähnlich wie die Diskussionen DSLR vs. DSLM oder APS-C vs. KB oder MFT. Diese Themen spalten oft genug die Gemüter. Das ist Schade und nimmt einem oft genug den Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## mayo (4. Juli 2018)

Dann poste ich noch ein paar langweilige Naturaufnahmen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Juli 2018)

mayo schrieb:


> Dann poste ich noch ein paar langweilige Naturaufnahmen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Blatt und den Wassertropfen fine ich herrlich.


----------



## mayo (5. Juli 2018)

Danke. So gefunden an der See und mit dem eierfone aufgenommen. Etwas Unschärfe und Vignette und gut is...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jarafi (6. Juli 2018)

Wirklich sehr geile Aufnahmen hier! Hab auch mal wieder eine, komme leider zur Zeit nur selten dazu


----------



## Ion (6. Juli 2018)

Auepark in Kassel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (7. Juli 2018)

Blümchen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juli 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (8. Juli 2018)

Leider nicht ganz scharf geworden. Finde das Motiv trotzdem hübsch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (8. Juli 2018)

VOrsicht Bug!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im WIntergarten aussen am Fenster erwischt. durfte mein langes Tele rausholen um da gesheit ranzukommen von innen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Juli 2018)

mayo schrieb:


> Dann poste ich noch ein paar langweilige Naturaufnahmen...



Langweilig wäre eine Beleidigung für die Bilder, still passt besser. Ich finde Sie gelungen.



			
				Jarafi schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich sehr geile Aufnahmen hier! Hab auch mal wieder eine, komme leider zur Zeit nur selten dazu



Das Foto macht mich richtig neugierig. Willst du mitteilen um welches Gebirge es sich handelt?


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Juli 2018)

Gestern zufällig beim Spazierengehen entdeckt und mit meinem Samsung Galaxy S7 fotografiert.
Ich bin beeindruckt, was die Handykameras heutzutage leisten.


----------



## Rwk (11. Juli 2018)

Aus dem Garten...


----------



## mayo (12. Juli 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Aus dem Garten...



Das letzte gefällt mir sehr gut! Schöne Vignette und Nachbearbeitung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bunkasan (12. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (12. Juli 2018)

Der böse , schöne Fingerhut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Juli 2018)

Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Juli 2018)

So, war heute mit meinem Hund im Wald unterwegs 
Da sind wir auf einen See im Wald gestoßen.

Super, ich kann hier nicht alle Bilder anhängen, weil einige zu groß sind.
Das letzte angehängte Bild finde ich echt geil. Wegen dem Hintergrund kommen die Farben richtig schön zur Geltung. Allerdings wollten die Schmetterlinge nicht stillhalten, weswegen ich sie nicht scharf getroffen habe 

Hier der Rest auf Flickr:

Forest | Fujifilm X-T20 + XF 18-55mm
Reed | Fujifilm X-T20 + XF 18-55mm
Lake in the forest | Fujifilm X-T20 + XF 18-55mm 
Forest | Fujifilm X-T20 + XF 18-55mm
Butterfly | Fujifilm X-T20 + XF 18-55mm
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142217510@N06/41595144890/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142217510@N06/42686625564/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2018)

Schon wieder Blümchen ... Leider kommen wir momentan nur in die nähere Umgebung, da sind die Motive schon etwas eingeschränkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Juli 2018)

Noch mehr Blümchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (15. Juli 2018)

Hmm, das erste ist nicht ganz jugendfrei ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (16. Juli 2018)

Wer wollte sich da verstecken...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und etwas „Dschungel “...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackPanter85 (16. Juli 2018)

Habe gestern eine Runde gedreht, dabei sind diese Handybilder entstanden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2018)

Hinweis:
Bitte keine externen Bilder-Hoster verwenden, ladet diese im Forum hoch. Danke.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (16. Juli 2018)

Ich lade die Bilder immer über Tapatalk hoch und bisher war das kein Problem...

Edit: ist geklärt, Danke für die Info @Klutten

Neuer Versuch, ich hoffe es klappt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (16. Juli 2018)

Pinie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2018)

mayo schrieb:


> Pinie
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180716/40b7c79a15bd60165f75316099f0d68c.jpg
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hinweis:
> Bitte keine externen Bilder-Hoster verwenden, ladet diese im Forum hoch. Danke.



Würde  ich gerne, aber Bilder ab einer gewissen größe werden nicht mehr hochgeladen. Ich müsste es komprimieren und da habe ich keine Lust.
Ist Flickr in Ordnung?


----------



## mayo (17. Juli 2018)

Hm... hatte ich das schon? Sorry 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (17. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ist Flickr in Ordnung?



Ich lade z.T. auch meine Foto's von Flickr hier hin. Auf Flickr das Foto anklicken, Download Menü, Alle Größen anzeigen die Größe (Auflösung) auswählen, rechte Maustaste auf das Bild, Grafikadresse kopieren (Firefox). Und dann hier unter Erweitert, Anhänge verwalten, Dateien hochladen, von URL, die kopierte Grafikadresse einfügen.
Ging zumindest bisher,  jetzt funktioniert das nicht mehr, egal welche Auflösung. Das ist dann vielleicht ein Thema für die Moderatoren, oder ?


----------



## Ion (17. Juli 2018)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das ist dann vielleicht ein Thema für die Moderatoren, oder ?


Wir sorgen "nur" für die Einhaltung der Forenregeln. Aber ich habs mal weitergeleitet


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2018)

@mattinator: Haue das bitte noch mal ins Support-Forum, am Besten mit Beispiel-Link zu einem Bild.


----------



## mattinator (17. Juli 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Wir sorgen "nur" für die Einhaltung der Forenregeln. Aber ich habs mal weitergeleitet



Danke schon mal.



ZAM schrieb:


> @mattinator: Haue das bitte noch mal ins Support-Forum, am Besten mit Beispiel-Link zu einem Bild.



Bin zwar schon eine Weile hier aktiv, muss aber zugeben, dass ich "das Support-Forum" nicht lokalisieren kann. Bitte eine kleine Hilfe (Link).


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2018)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum-nur-feedback-zum-forum/94


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2018)

Also Bilder bis zu einer Größe von ca. 14 MB konnte ich hier im Forum hochladen und anhängen. 16MB und drüber gingen dann schon nicht mehr.


----------



## mattinator (18. Juli 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum-nur-feedback-zum-forum/94



Danke, habe das Problem mal beschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rl-im-naturfotografie-thread.html#post9428268. Aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung weiß ich allerdings, dass das Problem meistens vor dem Bildschirm sitzt.


----------



## DataDino (20. Juli 2018)

Mal ein bisschen was am Morgen mit Bodennebel ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein Baumstumpf ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

Ich wollte seit Wochen auch unbedingt eins mit Bodennebel schießen.
Ich habe hier in der Nähe einen See und warte immer noch auf den prefekten Moment: Nebel + Sonnenaufgang + See


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Juli 2018)

In etwa so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

Fast 
Ich fahre täglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit an dem See vorbei und wenn die Sonne aufgeht, spiegelt sich die rötliche Sonne im See und manchmal war dabei schön Nebel außenrum.
Genau das bräuchte ich am Wochenende


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Juli 2018)

Für den Sonnenaufgang war es schon zu spät. [9 Uhr] Das war auf dem Rückweg vom Kranich "jagen".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich wollte seit Wochen auch unbedingt eins mit Bodennebel schießen.
> Ich habe hier in der Nähe einen See und warte immer noch auf den prefekten Moment: Nebel + Sonnenaufgang + See



Meinst du so welche? [emoji16]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Meinst du so welche? [emoji16]



Genau 
Herrlich, auf deinen Bildern kann ich die Stille richtig spüren.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. Juli 2018)

Das war aber auch nur Zufall. Musste früh aufstehen zu einem Termin und hatte noch meinen gepackten Rucksack im Auto. Dann ergab eins das andere.

(Die Exif stimmt aber nicht, wieso auch immer)

Update
Bin gerade wieder am Start und warte auf den Nebel [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackPanter85 (24. Juli 2018)

So, erstmal ein Handybild. Die Bilder der DSLR folgen im Laufe des Tages. Morgen versuche ich ein anderes Zeitfenster.

Meine Bilder von davor sind vom September 2015




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2018)

BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Das war aber auch nur Zufall. Musste früh aufstehen zu einem Termin und hatte noch meinen gepackten Rucksack im Auto. Dann ergab eins das andere.
> 
> (Die Exif stimmt aber nicht, wieso auch immer)
> 
> ...



Ja, ich habe die perfekten Bilder auch oft auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gesehen, nur hatte ich da nie meine Kamera dabei und auch keine Zeit.

Das letzte Bild von dir ist einfach Hammer. Genaus so und außen leichte Nebelschwaden hatte ich bei dem See hier öfters.
Nur bräuchte ich genau die Szene mal am Wochenende


----------



## BlackPanter85 (24. Juli 2018)

Das erste Bild ist noch vor dem Sonnenaufgang, das zweite dann schon während dessen. Leider hat die Natur heute mit dem Nebel gegeizt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Juli 2018)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uns hat die Tage ein Taubenschwänzchen besucht. Obwohl wir ländlich wohnen und einen sehr natürlich Garten haben, ist mir dieses Tierchen bisher nie untergekommen. Als erstes war man doch etwas verwirrt und dachte "Was macht der Kolibri hier?". Leider war der kleine Kollege so schnell, dass mir nur ein paar Schnappschüsse gelungen sind und trotz 1/400 war er kaum zu erwischen.


----------



## mayo (29. Juli 2018)

Habe ich da Blümchen gehört....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Juli 2018)

Hier ein paar ältere Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitronenfalter mit Zwischenring auf Standardobjektiv der A6000


----------



## der_yappi (29. Juli 2018)

Der Dachhas sieht gut aus Fly.

Mal wieder was von mir
Oly M10 II + Oly 12-50
RAW und erste Gehversuche mit Luminar 2018

Irland / Nord-Irland 2018




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. August 2018)

Ein paar neben Produkte einer Garten Party.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (7. August 2018)

Ich war heute mit meinen Kindern im Elchpark Anneröd.


----------



## Rwk (9. August 2018)

Micki und die Abendsonne...135mm @ f/2


----------



## Blende8 (9. August 2018)

Das Bild wurde mit dem Sigma 135mm Art mit Blende 1,8 gemacht. Das Objektiv begeistert mich immer mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (12. August 2018)

Eine Perseiden-Sternschnuppe mit einem Teil der Milchstraße


----------



## Rage1988 (13. August 2018)

Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder Fotos machen, aber hier ist alles verbrannt und ausgestorben.
Der Mais ist verbrannt, Gras gibt es nicht mehr, Blumen gibt es keine...

Wenn es so weiter geht, muss ich auf den Herbst warten.


----------



## totovo (13. August 2018)

Naaa, wer bist du denn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2018)

Hallo I bims, 1 Cate


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2018)

Da fallen mir meine Katzen aus Andalusien und den Kykladen wieder ein :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ie-thread-503.html?highlight=gato#post7841024

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ie-thread-539.html?highlight=gato#post8507913


----------



## mayo (14. August 2018)

Man war die Scheibe dreckig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2018)

Irgendwie scheint Tapatalk da was falsch anzuzeigen...
Habe da eig. Links zu meinen andalusischen und griechischen Katzen gepostet.
Woher der komische Leguan kommt, kp...

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (14. August 2018)

Ja total seltsam. Tapatalk zeigt bei mir auch häufig Posts mehrfach an... Aber sowas passiert auch zum ersten Mal.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Samba001 (15. August 2018)

Mein Aquarium 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (15. August 2018)

wo?


----------



## FlyKilla (16. August 2018)

Wohnzimmer
Alibi Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## floppyexe (18. August 2018)

Der Horizont ist schief


----------



## FlyKilla (18. August 2018)

Geringfügig, aber das Dach ist parallel zum Horizont.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (18. August 2018)

Séamus am Slieve League im County Donegal, Irland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. August 2018)

Séamus bei den Dark Hedges im County Antrim, Nord Irland 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. August 2018)

Metterschlinge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Puh, das mache ich aber so schnell nicht wieder. Erstmal ´ne halbe Stunde warten bis sich die Kamera Akklimatisiert hat. Und die Gläser, inkl. Brille, nicht mehr beschlagen sind. Bis dahin hatte ich schon am ganzen Körper einen Schweißfilm. Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde Abbruch, raus und Luft schnappen.
Tja, ich werde eben auch nicht jünger.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (21. August 2018)

Hab mal eine Konserve ausgekramt. Makros mach ich schon 3-4 Jahre keine mehr weil ich "Rücken" hab. Die Motive kommen leider nicht zu mir hoch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. August 2018)

Noch mehr aus der Botanika.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## masterX244 (22. August 2018)

Ne schöne Libelle hier von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. August 2018)

It´s time for Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (23. August 2018)

Porträt eines Damwild Schmaltieres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider in der prallen Vormittagssonne und hartem Schatten fotografiert


----------



## pedi (23. August 2018)

@ FlyKilla,
wunderschöne aufnahmen.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. August 2018)

Noch 'n paar Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (26. August 2018)

Irisches Blümchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. August 2018)

Achill Island Sheep Show





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. August 2018)

Daraus werden dann Röcke der Schotten gemacht. Und ich dachte immer die Wolle wird gefärbt. Ich dummerchen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (27. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Mosla (1. September 2018)

Lumix G 70 mit verschiedenen Objetkiven u. ACDSEE Photostudio Ultimate 2018 entwickelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosla (1. September 2018)

Lumix G 70 mit verschiedenen Objektiven u. ACDSEE Photostudio Ultimate 2018 entwickelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. September 2018)

Libelle, Schmetterling und Distel gefallen mir gut 

Bei den Schwänen erscheint es mir so, als ob der AF nicht getroffen hat...?


----------



## Mosla (1. September 2018)

Kein AF, alles manuell eingerichtet, Automatiken sind bei mir tabu


----------



## der_yappi (1. September 2018)

Nochmal etwas aus Irland

Glenveagh Nationalpark, auf dem Weg zum Glenveagh Castle (dort wars leider nichts mit fotografieren....)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (2. September 2018)

Elche in Schweden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. September 2018)

Tiergarten Ludwigslust



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ der_yappi: Mein Neid sei dir gewiss. Irland!
Gruß, Fly


----------



## WoNkA253 (3. September 2018)

Moin Zusammen, 

ich werde mich nun auch mal am Bilder Posten versuchen.
Hier eins mit meinem IPhone 8 Plus bei Wacken 2018 gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls dieses Bild hier nix zu suchen hat.
Möchte ich mich jetzt schon entschuldigen.

Achja ich bin eigentlich kein Fotograf aber fand dieses Bild wirklich gelungen (bis auf die verzerrten Menschen) [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (3. September 2018)

Moin, mit Natur hat das Bild wohl nicht viel zu tun.
Das hier wäre der passendere Thread.
Aber den Graben kenn ich, da bin ich auch schon mal reingefallen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (3. September 2018)

Vom letzten Sonntag, Wanderung Saar-Leuktal-Panorama.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus Nara Park in Nara, Japan, etwas sollte man wissen, wenn man für 150 Yen eine Packung Kekse kauft für die Rehe, dann wird von dennen geliebt  Und zwar richtig:


Wie ihe seht, haben manche Leute mit Keksen etwas Angst vor den Tieren, aber keine Sorge die beissen eigentlich nie und wollen nur die Kekse


----------



## mayo (6. September 2018)

Morgenlicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blende8 (7. September 2018)

Ein paar Bilder vom abgebrannten Wald bei Treuenbrietzen, das ist bei mir fast um die Ecke


----------



## FlyKilla (9. September 2018)

Schmeckt das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Mosla (9. September 2018)

War heute Nachmittag nochmal in der Natur. Bilder sind mit ACDSEE Ultimate 2018 dezent entwickelt. Den blauen Schmetterling und die Libelle hab ich mal noch feiner geschärft und entrauscht, auch die Farbgebung habe ich etwas verändert, wodurch eine ganz andere Wirkung erzielt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. September 2018)

So, Urlaub an der Nordsee ist vorbei und ich habe ein paar schöne Fotos 
Nicht alle sind Natur, aber ich schmeiß die alle jetzt in den einen Thread. Alle Bilder, wie immer, unbearbeitet.
Ich poste aber nur ein paar Bilder. Wer alle sehen möchte, muss bei Flicker einfach durchklicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/Mbtwmz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/28byaJA


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29y977D

Das folgende Bild finde ich besonders toll und werde ich mir vielleicht auf Leinwand drucken lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2aS5pH9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/NNNPNs


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29y9aDZ


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2aS5t5u


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29R1WfA


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29R1Y2G


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29R211m


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29y9iUr


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/MbtQdB

Bei dem fand ich die Wolken so krass:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/MbtTyp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29R28SU


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29R2bR9

Das fand ich ganz cool, da habe ich mal ein bisschen mit den Effekten gespielt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/NNPk8Q




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2aWwhKz


----------



## FlyKilla (10. September 2018)

Schöne Bilder. Wo warst du denn? Die Nordseeküste ist lang.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2018)

Die Bilder 1-6, das Dünenbild und die Liebesschlösser sind meine Favoriten


----------



## Rage1988 (10. September 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Wo warst du denn? Die Nordseeküste ist lang.
> Gruß, Fly



Dornum, Norden, Bremerhaven alles bei perfektem Wetter außer in Bremerhaven, da hat es dann geschüttet 

Es ist echt verdammt schön da.

@der_yappi: Das sind auch meine Favoriten. Das Licht war aber auch perfekt.


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2018)

Spiderman Spiderman, er macht das was ein Spiderman kann.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dornum, Norden, Bremerhaven alles bei perfektem Wetter außer in Bremerhaven, da hat es dann geschüttet


Das ist in Fishtown nix ungewöhnliches. 
Aber dann kennst Du wahrscheinlich auch dieses Gebäude.
Gruß,Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (10. September 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das ist in Fishtown nix ungewöhnliches.
> Aber dann kennst Du wahrscheinlich auch dieses Gebäude.
> Gruß,Fly



Natürlich, ich bin da vorbeigelaufen  
Leider hat's da schon so geschüttet, dass die Kamera in der Tasche bleiben musste. Zum Fischereihafen und dem Containerhafen hab ich es dann gar nicht mehr geschafft, weil ich schon klitschnass war 

Nächstes Mal vielleicht


----------



## Mosla (14. September 2018)

War in der frühen Abendsonne auf Motivsuche und da waren die entspannten Schönheiten in der Koppel. 
Aufgenommen mit Lumix G70, Objektiv: Lumix G Vario 100-300 mm Telezoom (200-600 mm durch den 2-fachen Kropfaktor).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (17. September 2018)

Von letztem Sonntag.  Canon EOS 80D mit Canon 24mm F2.8.


----------



## Mosla (18. September 2018)

Gestern war ich in der Drachenschlucht, da gibts viel Wildnis vor meiner Haustür 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2018)

Wenn du einen Polarisationsfilter verwendest, wäre Bild 2 noch viel schöner, denn in Bild 2 sind die Spiegelungen im Bach und auf den Blättern enorm 
Dann wären die Farben viel kräftiger, auch in anderen deiner Bilder. Nur so als Tipp, denn wirklich teuer sind die Filter nicht.


----------



## Mosla (19. September 2018)

Ich weiß, hab gestern Abend auf Youtube ein Video gesehen, wo genau das eingesetzt wurde. Musste diesen Makel in der Fotosoftware, soweit es ging, ausgleichen. Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2018)

Mosla schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hab gestern Abend auf Youtube ein Video gesehen, wo genau das eingesetzt wurde. Musste diesen Makel in der Fotosoftware, soweit es ging, ausgleichen. Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis



Ich hab auch erst kürzlich den Polfilter für mich entdeckt 
Ich dachte vorher immer: Ach, sowas brauchst du nicht. Dann habe ich es doch mal getestet und weiß, dass ich ihn seitdem immer dabei haben muss


----------



## Blende8 (19. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch erst kürzlich den Polfilter für mich entdeckt
> Ich dachte vorher immer: Ach, sowas brauchst du nicht. Dann habe ich es doch mal getestet und weiß, dass ich ihn seitdem immer dabei haben muss



Der Effekt verbraucht sich in der Regel auch nach einer Weile. Ich habe zwar noch einen Polfilter dabei aber schon ewig nicht mehr genutzt. Ich nutze den höchstens noch um Reflekt-
ionen auf Lack oder Wasser zu filtern. Vielleicht solte ich ihn auch öfters wieder nutzen 

Blende8


----------



## Rwk (20. September 2018)

Würde den Polfilter auch nur mit Bedacht einsetzen, oder wenn mich eine Reflexion schon im Sucher besonders stört.
Für Wasseroberflächen, oder allgemein reflektierende glatte Flächen kann es natürlich praktisch sein.

Bei Fotos mit vielen Pflanzen hat es mich jedoch gar nicht überzeugt...das nimmt imo Dynamik aus einem Foto, wenn plötzlich keine Reflexionen mehr auf Blättern zu sehen sind, das kann ganz schön platt wirken. 
Wenn ich im Garten stehe und mich umsehe sind die ja auch da, ein ganz natürlicher Anblick.
Dazu noch stellenweise übersättigte Farbtöne und merkwürdige Verläufe im Himmel - irgendwie nicht so mein Ding.

Hier mal was schlichtes, grünes.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## clown44 (30. September 2018)

Von mir mal wieder was neues!!


----------



## Taitan (1. Oktober 2018)

Berlin / Wannsee / Pfaueninsel
Dort laufen die Viecher einfach frei herum. Ist ein schönes Ziel für einen Tagesausflug.

Pentax K-5 II 
Irix 15mm und das billige Tamron 70-300 4-5.6 (ca. 90€...aber Preis/Leistung ist überragend!)


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man eh am Samstag schon um 6 Uhr wach ist, kann man auch gleich mal Fotos machen 

Ich habe eigentlich auf Nebel über dem See und auf einen schönen roten Sonneball gehofft, daraus wurde aber nichts.
Für Nebel ist es einfach immer noch zu trocken.


----------



## totovo (8. Oktober 2018)

Noch was aus Österreich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (10. Oktober 2018)

gestern morgen geknipst


----------



## masterX244 (13. Oktober 2018)

Wenn der Himmel mal wieder abgebrannt wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Takeda (15. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

super Bilder, die ihr da postet. Ich habe mal mit einer Sony DSC-P200 in Lone Pine, nördlich vom Death Valley folgenden Shot gemacht:

Bild: dsc0106646f1w.jpg - abload.de


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe noch Bilder aus Amerika, jede Menge.

NaturV8 in San Diego. Meine Fresse war das ein Sound und die Kamera mit der Sonne überfordert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mouses Tank, Valley of Fire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Las Vegas von Mt Charleston kommend, nachm Grillen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Colorado:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Son Mist, mein Vater mit 8 Pack 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



36.000 Kilometer bin ich in Amerika Auto gefahren.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Oktober 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich habe noch Bilder aus Amerika, jede Menge.



Das mag sein, aber aus meiner Sicht war da jetzt noch keines dabei wo ich dachte "Wow". Es zählt ja nicht die Quantität, sondern die Qualität.
Ein Bild von einem Steak kann toll sein, wenn es schön in Szene gesetzt ist.
Ein rohes Steak auf einem Pappteller mit Plastikbesteck ist davon aber weit entfernt. 
Auch das Bild von den Soßen / Gewürzen haut mich jetzt nicht um 

Für mich sind deine Bilder eher so Schnappschüsse, die jeder mal eben im Urlaub mit dem Handy macht und die für einen selbst ganz interessant sind.
Du solltest einfach schauen, wie du Motive besser in Szene setzen kannst, damit sie besonders werden.
Das Bild "Vater mit 8 Pack" hätte man auch schöner fotografieren können.
Das Bild von der Stadt in der Nacht wäre bspw. auch schöner gewesen, wenn das Auto nicht zu sehen wäre.
Stammen die Bilder aus dem Handy oder eine Kompaktkamera, denn die Qualität ist nicht so prickelnd?


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Oktober 2018)

Noch ein büschen vom WE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich vermisse unsere Foto-Safaris, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Schnappschuss vom Müll wegbringen. Hier spinnt doch mal wieder eine(r). War wirklich so groß, wie sie erscheint.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Oktober 2018)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich vermisse unsere Foto-Safaris,


Zum Glück ticken mein Bruder und ich ähnlich. Da wird ein Ziel ausgeguckt, oder nur eine Strecke und los geht's. Ich sage dann zu meiner Frau, ich bin dann mal weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (18. Oktober 2018)

Mal wieder nur das Handy griffbereit gehabt... Finde das Bild trotzdem gut, zumindest auf dem kleinen Handy Display. 

Edit:
Oh...mein...Gott... sieht das auf dem Montior grausig aus.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Oktober 2018)

Der Rest vom Fest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## masterX244 (19. Oktober 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> --SNIP--
> Mouses Tank, Valley of Fire:
> 
> --SNIP--



Von mir auch noch Valley of Fire ausm Archiv

Bild 1: Irgendeine der Felshöhlen dort



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2 + 3: WIndstone Arch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 4: Windstone Arch von außen (als Orientierung wie gut sich das Zeug dort versteckt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
@Kero: Das Problem wenn man ein geiles Motiv hat, aber die richtige Kamera nicht dabei ist....


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2018)

Heute bei meiner Radtour geschossen: (Bild leicht bearbeitet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosla (27. Oktober 2018)

Vor 3 Wochen aufgenommen am Rennsteig hinter Friedrichroda




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2018)

Waldgeist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. November 2018)

Piepmätze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,Fly


----------



## mayo (9. November 2018)

Morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (10. November 2018)

Ist das auch noch Natur....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Wasser , Sträucher und Bäume gehören doch  zu Natur 

Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (10. November 2018)

Viel Wasser und Schiffe? Eher nicht. Trotzdem schön!
Gruß, Fly


----------



## floppyexe (10. November 2018)

cool blue


----------



## Rage1988 (11. November 2018)

Tja, Nebel hatte ich leider keinen bzw. nur sehr wenig.
Dafür kam dann die Sonne raus und die Farben, die ich sehen und fotografieren durfte, waren einfach Wahnsinn.
Teilweise stand ich einfach da und habe es auf mich wirken lassen 
Die X-T2 ist auch einfach der Hammer, denn sie hat das Spiel aus Licht, Schatten und warmen Farbtönen perfekt eingefangen. 
Die Bilder sind alle aus der Hand, weil ich meinen Hund dabei hatte und nicht auch noch ein Stativ mitschleppen konnte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2brhhDk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2cPXhh6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2cKBGeu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2cPXoZK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/P4N3JP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/P4N8A2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2a4qFsL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/P4Nfxt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/P4NjBF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/P4NoSV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2a4qNr5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2cKC17J



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/P4Nw5a



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/QGfBzd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2bHWiNm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2a4qYXq



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2brhX4M



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2cKCc5f


----------



## der_yappi (11. November 2018)

Alles ooc oder RAWs entwickelt?
Wenn letzteres: bist du soweit zufrieden mit Luminar?


----------



## Rage1988 (11. November 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Alles ooc oder RAWs entwickelt?
> Wenn letzteres: bist du soweit zufrieden mit Luminar?



Alles entwickelte RAWs, außer das von meinem Hund, das ist JPEG aus der Kamera. Luminar ist einfach genau das, was ich immer gesucht habe


----------



## kero81 (11. November 2018)

Hui Rage sehr Geil! Freut mich das Du zufrieden bist mit der Kamera! Die macht echt schöne Bilder! 

Ich war heute in Mehring, da war Bautag im Trailpark. Dachte ich zeig euch mal bisschen was.


----------



## T'PAU (12. November 2018)

Auch mal ein paar von mir. 
Können natürlich nicht gegen eure Kunstwerke anstinken, da blutiger Amateur und kein Profi-Equipment.

Fuji FinePix F30 (etwas nachbearbeitet und beschnitten):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x Huawei P10 (unbehandelt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Vordergrund das blühende Leben, im Hintergrund Rasenfläche anno Sommer 2018! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, kleine Vorschaubilder sind hier im Forum wohl irgendwie nicht mehr möglich (also so, wie sie im Anhang zu sehen sind)?


----------



## Rage1988 (12. November 2018)

Heute morgen habe ich schon gesehen, dass der Sonnenaufgang schön werden wird, also habe ich schnell noch meine Kamera vor der Arbeit ins Auto gelegt.
Die Bilder sind dann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit entstanden. 
Leider hatte ich nicht mehr Zeit, sonst hätte ich gewartet, bis die Sonne über dem Berg ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (16. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Licht und Schatten


----------



## Rage1988 (17. November 2018)

So, ich war heute Morgen / Vormittag auch wieder unterwegs, aber ich erwische einfach keinen Nebel -.-
Ich hab nur Nebel, wenn ich unter der Woche in die Arbeit muss 
Diesmal hatte ich mein Stativ dabei. Das Rollei C5i ist einfach perfekt für mich (angehängte Bilder) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das gefällt mir sehr gut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das finde ich auch genial 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (17. November 2018)

Jap, gleiches bei mir. Der Nebel ist immer nur dann da wenn ich Arbeiten bin. Glaube das ist ein Naturgesetz!


----------



## der_yappi (18. November 2018)

Mal ein bisschen rumgespielt...

Oly M10 II / Oly mZuiko 12-50 EZ im Makromodus @43mm


Spoiler



In Luminar:

auf das Zentrum zugeschnitten 
Schatten -100 
Weißtöne 100 
Schwarztöne -100 
Klarheit leicht erhöht 
Sättigung etwas runter / Dynamik leicht hoch 
Noch ein bisschen Dramtik-Filter drüber 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (20. November 2018)

Ist das Zierlauch? Sieht ein bisschen aus wie Feuerwerk!

War mal ausnahmsweise zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. November 2018)

@ Yappi: Was ist das und was ist das oben links in der Ecke?


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> @ Yappi: Was ist das und was ist das oben links in der Ecke?



Hier der Ausgangspunkt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. November 2018)

Ach krass 

Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir das natürliche Bild viel besser gefällt.


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2018)

Haha, ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht das wäre so eine Glasfaser Lampe aus den 80ern.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Haha, ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht das wäre so eine Glasfaser Lampe aus den 80ern.



Ich auch


----------



## der_yappi (21. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Haha, ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht das wäre so eine Glasfaser Lampe aus den 80ern.





Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich auch



Aber wir sind doch im NATURfoto-Thread, meine Freunde.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. November 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber wir sind doch im NATURfoto-Thread, meine Freunde.



Deswegen habe ich mich ja gewundert


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2018)

ich mich auch, dachte du hättest dich mit dem sub forum vertan.


----------



## der_yappi (21. November 2018)

Trotz meine 35 Lenze schaff ich da schon noch


----------



## FlyKilla (21. November 2018)

So jung möchte ich auch noch mal sein.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (24. November 2018)

Eine bisschen Natur aus dem antiken Olympia

Oly M10 II + mZuiko 12-50 EZ @ 43mm Makromode




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (2. Dezember 2018)

Smile


----------



## Fossi777 (4. Dezember 2018)

Gehen Webcams auch ? Etwas schwer da hin zu kommen


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Dezember 2018)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Gehen Webcams auch ? Etwas schwer da hin zu kommen



Das Bild stammt ja aber nicht von dir, sondern von foto-webcam.eu


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2018)

Finde auch man sollte hier nur eigens gemachte Fotos rein stellen, ansonsten nimmt das iwann überhand mit "tollen Bildern aus dem Netz"...


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Finde auch man sollte hier nur eigens gemachte Fotos rein stellen, ansonsten nimmt das iwann überhand mit "tollen Bildern aus dem Netz"...



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass hier nur eigene Bilder gepostet werden sollen 
V.a. wäre ich mit dem Teilen fremder Bilder vorsichtig.


----------



## jeneeben (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Bilder stammen aus meiner Sony A7rIII


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2018)

Hatte leider nur das Galaxy S4 von meiner Frau dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ha, da hab ich kürzlich ein ähnliches Bild mit meinem S7 geknipst


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Dezember 2018)

War wohl das gleiche Blümchen


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Dezember 2018)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> War wohl das gleiche Blümchen



Das habe ich neulich zufällig beim Spazierengehen entdeckt und ich war erstaunt, dass es im November blüht 
Gestern Nachmittag und heute Morgen habe ich auch noch 2 Bilder mit dem S7 gemacht. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie brauchbar die Handykameras in den richtigen Situationen sind.
Nebel ist wirklich immer dann, wenn man arbeiten muss


----------



## fotoman (5. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie brauchbar die Handykameras in den richtigen Situationen sind.


Ist das zweite Bild nur in der Verkleinerung fürs Forum in den Wolken so strukturlos/überstrahlt, oder ist das bereits im original-Raw der Fall?


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Dezember 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ist das zweite Bild nur in der Verkleinerung fürs Forum in den Wolken so strukturlos/überstrahlt, oder ist das bereits im original-Raw der Fall?



Das ist ein JPEG mit der Handykamera gegen das Licht gemacht. Was erwartest du?


----------



## fotoman (6. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das ist ein JPEG mit der Handykamera gegen das Licht gemacht. Was erwartest du?


Ich erwarte dort von meinem Smartphone garnichts (bzw. ähnlche Ergebnisse). Im Gegensatz zu (den meisten) S7 kann mein iPhone 6 aber auch kein Raw.

 Solche Ergebnisse sind für mich der Grund, warum ich dann mein Smartphone garnicht erst auspacke. Schöne Szene, mit meinem Smartphone nicht so festzuhalten, wie ich es möchte (und wie ich das Bild u.U. später nutzen würde), Da bringt mir das Argument auch nichts, dass man das Smartphone immer dabei hat.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Dezember 2018)

Lieber ein schlechtes Bild zur Erinnerung, als keins. Es kommt immer darauf an wofür man das Bild nutzen möchte. Aber das hast du ja indirekt auch geschrieben.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Dezember 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich erwarte dort von meinem Smartphone garnichts (bzw. ähnlche Ergebnisse). Im Gegensatz zu (den meisten) S7 kann mein iPhone 6 aber auch kein Raw.
> 
> Solche Ergebnisse sind für mich der Grund, warum ich dann mein Smartphone garnicht erst auspacke. Schöne Szene, mit meinem Smartphone nicht so festzuhalten, wie ich es möchte (und wie ich das Bild u.U. später nutzen würde), Da bringt mir das Argument auch nichts, dass man das Smartphone immer dabei hat.



Ich bin ja nicht bewusst losgezogen, um mit dem Handy zu fotografieren, sondern ich war unterwegs und dachte mir: Ach, die Situation ist ganz schön.

Bei dem Bild mit dem überstrahlten Himmel fand ich das Feld mit seinen Linien und den Pflanzen im Licht schön. Ein Moment, den ich so zufällig gesehen habe und der ind em Augenblick schön war.
Das andere mit dem Nebel war auch Zufall. In dem Moment war die Stimmung und die Stille sehr schön.

Warum sollte ich es nicht mit dem Handy festhalten, auch wenn die Fotos nicht der Knaller sind?
Das ich die nicht auf Leinwand drucken werde, ist klar.

Wie hat Andreas Feininger mal gesagt:


> Die Tatsache, dass eine im konventionellen Sinn technisch fehlerhafte Aufnahme gefühlsmäßig wirksamer sein kann als ein technisch fehlerloses Bild, wird auf jene schockierend wirken, die naiv genug sind zu glauben, dass technische Perfektion den wahren Wert eines Fotos ausmacht.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2018)

Etwas Griechenland...


Epidauros



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mykene



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nauplia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Delphi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (13. Dezember 2018)

Hab noch was passendes zum (untergehenden) Sommer und (aufgehenden) Winter: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beides mit der Nikon D7100 aufgenommen, das obere mit Nikkor 10-24 und das untere mit Nikkor 70-300 VR


----------



## der_yappi (13. Dezember 2018)

@RealStone:
Bild 1 gefällt mir richtig gut.
Bild 2 ist irgendwie komplett unscharf 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BTT:

weiter mit Griechenland

Sonnenaufgang in Tolon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Dezember 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bild 2 ist irgendwie komplett unscharf


Auf dem Handy geht 's. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (13. Dezember 2018)

Habe auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das hatten wir schon mal vom Smartphone:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Dezember 2018)

Noch mal ein bisschen Sonnenaufgang aus Griechenland...

(ursprünglich 4:3 - aber mal auf 16:9 geändert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Séamus darf nicht fehlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Dezember 2018)

Sonnenuntergang in Patras / Griechenland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (19. Dezember 2018)

ist jetzt in keiner weise den anderen gegenüber auch nur ansatzweise abwertend gemeint, aber solche bilder wie die letzten von mattinator gefallen mir besser, als "postkartenmotive"


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2018)

--Doppelpost--


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2018)

jeneeben schrieb:


> Die Bilder stammen aus meiner Sony A7rIII



Fällt mir gerade erst auf. Tolles Motiv und schön bearbeitet.

Aber kann es sein dass da ein ziemliches Banding drin ist...? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...4-naturfotografie-thread-595.html#post9622841




pedi schrieb:


> ist jetzt in keiner weise den anderen gegenüber auch  nur ansatzweise abwertend gemeint, aber solche bilder wie die letzten  von mattinator gefallen mir besser, als "postkartenmotive"


Geschmäcker sind zum Glück unterschiedlich


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Dezember 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ist jetzt in keiner weise den anderen gegenüber auch nur ansatzweise abwertend gemeint, aber solche bilder wie die letzten von mattinator gefallen mir besser, als "postkartenmotive"



Geschmäcker sind ja unterschiedlich 
Ich finde wieder die von yappi schöner, weil die Bilder auf mich so wirken, als ob  er sich etwas bei dem Bild gedacht hat. Außerdem hat er bestimmte Dinge in Szene gesetzt.
Bei den Bildern von Mattinator gefällt mir die Komposition nicht so. Die Bilder wirken auf mich so wie Bilder, die jeder mal eben so knipsen kann. 
Die Blumen / Pflanzen sollen eigentlich im Vordergrund stehen, gehen aber teilweise durch den Hintergrund unter.
Das könnte man durch mehr Bookeh (wenn es die Kamera erlaubt) ändern oder wenn man die Pflanzen / Blumen einfach anders in Szene setzt.
Bild 2 und 3 von den 4 sind außerdem irgendwie unscharf.

Das ist meine Sichtweise und ich möchte damit niemanden angreifen. Für jeden ist etwas anderes schöner


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das könnte man durch mehr Bookeh (wenn es die Kamera erlaubt) ändern


Leider nicht, ich habe jedenfalls bei meiner DMC-TZ5 nicht viele Optionen.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bild 2 und 3 von den 4 sind außerdem irgendwie unscharf.


Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. War etwas kalt und wenig Licht, da hat sich die unruhige Hand dann potenziert.
Für mich war es einfach mal wieder schön, nach Fotopause auf Grund privater Probleme selbst zu dieser Jahreszeit ein paar schöne Makro-Motive zu finden. Große Fotokunst ist das sicher nicht, kann ich auch nicht. Ist aber kein Problem. Wie sagt man: Die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Dezember 2018)

mattinator schrieb:


> Leider nicht, ich habe jedenfalls bei meiner DMC-TZ5 nicht viele Optionen.
> Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. War etwas kalt und wenig Licht, da hat sich die unruhige Hand dann potenziert.
> Für mich war es einfach mal wieder schön, nach Fotopause auf Grund privater Probleme selbst zu dieser Jahreszeit ein paar schöne Makro-Motive zu finden. Große Fotokunst ist das sicher nicht, kann ich auch nicht. Ist aber kein Problem. Wie sagt man: Die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.



Ok, mit der TZ5 kommst du da dann natürlich an deine Grenzen.
Also wie gesagt, ich wollte es nicht schlechtreden, es war als Verbesserungsvorschlag gedacht. 

Auch noch ein kleiner Tipp:
Wenn du wegen der Kamera die geringe Schärfentiefe nicht hinbekommst, dann versuche doch irgendwie anders das eigentliche Motiv vom Hintergrund abzuheben.
Bei den Bildern 1 und 2 enthalten sowohl die Hintergründe, als auch die eigentlichen Motive viele Brauntöne. Dadurch (finde ich) heben sich die eigentlichen Motive nicht so richtig ab.

Bei der Szene scheint eine graue Mauer gewesen zu sein. Wenn du die Distel z.B. vor dieser grauen Mauer oder dem Himmel fotografiert hättest, würde das Motiv viel mehr herausstechen.


----------



## mayo (30. Dezember 2018)

Leider sind die Ausschnitte nicht so gut gelungen. War aber auch nich einfach im Gedränge und ständigem geschubste...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luemmel (1. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein frohes und gesundes 2019!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Januar 2019)

Die Windräder verschandeln die Landschaft11!


----------



## Luemmel (1. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Januar 2019)

War ja eigentlich nur als Spaß gemeint, aber...well done Mr.


----------



## mayo (3. Januar 2019)

Da hat der filius Langeweile gehabt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Januar 2019)

Hat er denn nichts zum spielen vom Weihnachtsmann bekommen?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (3. Januar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Hat er denn nichts zum spielen vom Weihnachtsmann bekommen?
> Gruß, Fly



Doch seeehr viel... Er ist aber halt auch ein Naturbursche 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (4. Januar 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> Da hat der filius Langeweile gehabt...
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Welche Kamera war das denn? Es rauscht nämlich sehr stark. Vom Motiv her ist es sehr schön.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Januar 2019)

So, es hat geschneit, worauf ich gewartet habe, und sofort bin ich mit dem ND1000 losgezogen.
Zum Glück habe ich den ND1000 genommen, denn mit dem Schnee war das teilweise ziemlich hell.

Ich habe die Bilder extra etwas in die düstere / mystische / dramatische Richtung bearbeitet, weil das meiner Meinung nach gut passt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mit mein Favorit 
Wirkt wie eine Eisfläche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist mein Favorit. Ist ein Ausschnitt aus dem tatsächlichen Bild, weil unten so hässliche Äste waren, die sich bewegt haben und dadurch unscharf waren.
Auf mich wirkt das wie aus einem Fantasy Film 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2019)

Hm, ich finde die leicht zu dunkel. Ich weiß, ist beabsichtigt, aber mir fehlt da n bisschen Punch.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Januar 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hm, ich finde die leicht zu dunkel. Ich weiß, ist beabsichtigt, aber mir fehlt da n bisschen Punch.



Kommt wieder mal drauf an, wo man es anschaut. Bei mir am PC und Handy ist es hell genug, am Tablet wirkt es auch dunkel, außer ich  stelle das Tablet heller.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. Januar 2019)

Ist wirklich wie in einem Fantasyfilm


----------



## mayo (12. Januar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Welche Kamera war das denn? Es rauscht nämlich sehr stark. Vom Motiv her ist es sehr schön.



Sorry für die späte Antwort, ich war beruflich in Barcelona. 

Alle Bilder die ich hier poste sind entweder mit dem iPhone 7+ oder X als jpg aufgenommen.  Immer bei den zu Verfügung stehenden Lichtverhältnissen ohne Hilfsmittel.  Und immer von Tapatalk skaliert. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (12. Januar 2019)

Schnee gibts bei uns leider nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Januar 2019)

Was guckst Du?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (19. Januar 2019)

Heute während dem Biken hier und da mal abgestiegen. Winter sieht echt anders aus!


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2019)

2 sowie 3 und 4 find ich gut. 
Numero 1 kann mMn nicht mit den anderen dreien mithalten


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2019)

Ich finde, dass alle vier perfekte Desktophintergründe abgeben würden. 
Erinnert mich stilistisch sehr an die Standard-Wallpaper verschiedener Linux-Distros


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Januar 2019)

Das ist das Ergebnis "meiner" Mondfinsternis. Anderthalb Stunden Eiseskälte, zum Schluss wollte ich nur noch etwas heißes trinken und unter meine Bettdecke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Januar 2019)

Toll gemacht 
Schade, dass der letzte Mond nicht ganz scharf ist, aber die Abfolge ist gut gemacht.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Januar 2019)

Danke! 
Zum Schluss kamen leider Wolken und meine Eisfinger erschwerend dazu. Das Licht vom letzten Mond war zudem sehr schwach. Und ich wollte nur noch rein ins Warme. Zumindest sind die Bilder besser geworden wie beim letzten Mal. Insgesamt bin ich mit der Ausbeute zufrieden.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (21. Januar 2019)

Habs gelassen wegen der Kälte, obwohl der Himmel hier total klar war.
Aber bei -7° hock ich lieber daheim und trink einen Tee! Kann mir bei Bedarf den normalen Mond einfach rot färben in Photoshop. 
Stattdessen ein paar ältere Fotos durch PS gezogen...


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Januar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Danke!
> Das Licht vom letzten Mond war zudem sehr schwach



Dachte mir fast, dass es daran lag 
Das macht mir aber nichts aus und trübt für mich auch nicht den Gesamteindruck des Bildes.


----------



## kero81 (21. Januar 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Habs gelassen wegen der Kälte, obwohl der Himmel hier total klar war.
> Aber bei -7° hock ich lieber daheim und trink einen Tee! Kann mir bei Bedarf den normalen Mond einfach rot färben in Photoshop.
> Stattdessen ein paar ältere Fotos durch PS gezogen...



Alter, bei deinen Bilder kann man schon ne L*tte bekommen!


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Januar 2019)

Sehr schöne Eiskristalle


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Januar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Eiskristalle





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (21. Januar 2019)

Da freut man sich seit Tagen auf ein astronomische Event - und dann gibt's Nebel. Mal wieder typisch und so ätzend. 
Nunja. Da muss ich mich mit dem Blutmond vom letzten Sommer begnügen


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Januar 2019)

Tja, manchmal ist das so. Im Sommer war bei uns der Himmel Wolken verhangen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Februar 2019)

So, heute Morgen war ich unterwegs und hatte endlich etwas Nebel. Eigentlich wollte ich in Farbe fotografieren, aber die Farben, die man aktuell so sieht, sind einfach doof 
Deswegen in schwarz-weiß, wodurch die Bilder auf mich noch viel toller wirken und die Stimmung besser rüberkommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (14. Februar 2019)

Hab mir das Nikkor 200-500 5.6 gegönnt. Leider war heute als ich Zuhause ankam schon alles dunkel daher ein Mondbild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende8


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Februar 2019)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Hab mir das Nikkor 200-500 5.6 gegönnt. Leider war heute als ich Zuhause ankam schon alles dunkel daher ein Mondbild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW das ist scharf!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2019)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Hab mir das Nikkor 200-500 5.6 gegönnt.


Das geht aber noch vom preis. Wenn ich da so an mein 150-450 denke... (aber ich bereue nichts )
Das bild im anhang ist ein schneller feihand-schuss bei blende 7.1, 1/640s belichtung und ISO 320...


----------



## Blende8 (16. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht aber noch vom preis. Wenn ich da so an mein 150-450 denke... (aber ich bereue nichts )
> Das bild im anhang ist ein schneller feihand-schuss bei blende 7.1, 1/640s belichtung und ISO 320...



Ja, bei der aktuellen Preispolitik von Nikon ist das 200-500 ein echtes Schnäppchen. Aber das Geld das ich im Vergleich zum Pentax Telezoom "gespart" hab ging locker beim Gehäuse drauf. Aber wie sagt der Werbefuzzi vom Blödmarkt immer so schön: Hauptsache ihr habt Spaß


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Februar 2019)

Systemcheck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2019)

System: Vogel
Status:
(X) piept
(X) flattert
-> funktioniert


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Februar 2019)

Gemeint war natürlich die Cam. Ich habe sie jetzt ca. 2 Monate Krankheits bedingt nicht benutzt. Und wollte sehen ob sie mir das übel genommen hat. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Februar 2019)

23. Februar 2019



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (24. Februar 2019)

Obwohl sich meine Hobby-Prioritäten etwas verlagert haben, bietet sich die Natur trotzdem immer wieder an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Februar 2019)

Guck an, ich habe heute auch einen verfrühten Honigsammler entdeckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (27. Februar 2019)

Das Sternbild Orion. Der Jäger aus der griechischen Mythologie ist das Wintersternbild schlechthin. Wie bei den Griechen üblich, ranken sich um Orion viele Geschichten voller Leidenschaft und Gewalt. 
 Die markante Konstellation ist gut auffindbar und nur in den Wintermonaten sichtbar. Gut erkennbar ist "Bernards Loop" (rote Banane) und der Orionnebel. Beides sind Sternentstehungsgebiete. Der markante gelbe Stern ist Beteigeuze. Er wird in 1000-100000Jahren als Supernova enden. Astronomisch gesehen ist das also innerhalb der nächten 10-60 Minuten. Seine physische Größe entspricht aktuell etwa dem Durchmesser der Marsumlaufbahn um unsere Sonne.
Leider ohne Nachführung...daher sehr viele Einzelbilder mit recht kurzer Belichtungszeit. 

Wie immer: Pentax K-5 II 35mm @ f/2.4

Der trübe Fleck am linken Gürtelstern ist der Flammennebel.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Februar 2019)

Ich erkenn zwar keine Banane, aber sieht gut aus


----------



## Taitan (27. Februar 2019)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich erkenn zwar keine Banane, aber sieht gut aus



Hier ein Foto unter nahezu idealen Bedingungen: Barnard’s Loop – Wikipedia


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Februar 2019)

Hmm, ich sehs immer noch nicht auf deinem Bild. Ob das an der Rot-Grün-Schwäche liegt?


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Februar 2019)

Also ich sehe es. Ziemlich schwach, aber man erkennt den roten Nebel


----------



## Taitan (28. Februar 2019)

Problem ist halt: nicht-astromodifizierte Kameras haben genau für die Wellenlänge des Wasserstoffs einen Sperrfilter vor dem Sensor. Daher ist es umso überraschender zumindest ein paar Farbinformationen von Bernards Loop gesammelt zu haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2019)

Es grünt so grün, es blüht so weiß...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ich hätt lieber schnee, was für ein sch... paß... 
(aufgenommen mit einem vivitar serie 1 28-105 1:2.8-3.8 macro + 1.4er telekonverter)


----------



## Blende8 (1. März 2019)

Hab heute Abend mal irgendwo zwischen Arvika und Karlstadt kurz angehalten um diese Bilder zu machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Blende8


----------



## mayo (4. März 2019)

don‘t disturb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute Nacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## floppyexe (4. März 2019)

snake in nature oder captivity?


----------



## FlyKilla (4. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (4. März 2019)

floppyexe schrieb:


> snake in nature oder captivity?



Leider das zweite... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## floppyexe (4. März 2019)

Ok. Danke.
Warum leider? Ist doch ein klasse Bild!


----------



## mayo (4. März 2019)

Leider , weil ich nicht im Dschungel war, sonder nur im Zoo 
Danke für das Lob. Das ist auch wieder nur mit dem iPhone aufgenommen. Wie alle Bilder von mir hier. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (5. März 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> ...
> Gruß, Fly



Hm... ist etwas unscharf.
Entweder hat der AF nicht funktioniert oder die Ente war zu schnell für deine gewählte Belichtungszeit


----------



## mayo (5. März 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Hm... ist etwas unscharf.
> Entweder hat der AF nicht funktioniert oder die Ente war zu schnell für deine gewählte Belichtungszeit



*klugscheissermod*
Ist keine Ente, das ist ein  Blässhuhn...

Aber mit der Schärfe hast du recht 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (5. März 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> *klugscheissermod*
> Ist keine Ente, das ist ein  Blässhuhn...
> 
> Aber mit der Schärfe hast du recht
> ...





Hast Recht, so genau habe ich mir die  "Ente" nicht angeschaut


----------



## FlyKilla (6. März 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Hm... ist etwas unscharf.
> Entweder hat der AF nicht funktioniert oder die Ente war zu schnell für deine gewählte Belichtungszeit


Dritte Möglichkeit, Opa bemüht sich um eine neue Brille. Ich dachte zunächst es läge am Forum. Habe es deswegen noch einmal im Original angeschaut. Und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, diese Ausrede zählt nicht.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Alex1022000 (7. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



135mm, f2, 1/1000s und der Vogel bewegt sich immernoch...


----------



## mayo (7. März 2019)

Warum? Weil der Piepmatz immer wegschaut?
Da hilft die Serienbildfunktion...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1022000 (7. März 2019)

Nein er hat seine Federn nur so schnell bewegt das selbst 1/1000s nicht gereicht hat um ihn einzufrieren, wie man am 1. Bild sieht. Deshalb mein Kommentar: „und der Vogel bewegt sich immernoch“


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

Also ich kann mir hier nicht alles angucken und liken. Aber was ich bisher gesehen habe... Respekt!
Sehr viele schöne Aufnahmen in super Qualität!
Weiter so!


----------



## rtf (9. März 2019)

Schon ein bisschen älter aber ich habe es heute nocheinmal neu bearbeitet. Der "Lichteffekt" kommt von Blüten, die eigentlich im Vordergrund standen aber nicht im Fokus waren.


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2019)

Es wird Frühling.


----------



## mayo (19. März 2019)

Na endlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (19. März 2019)

Doppelpost, sorry...

Sturmschaden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (21. März 2019)

Vor dem „Frühling“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (21. März 2019)

Das mit dem Sturmschaden finde ich toll. 

Meine Meinung zum zweiten Bild: Bei dem zweiten Bild ist mir der Hintergrund zu unruhig bzw. er lenkt ab. Der Stamm im Wasser soll ja eigentlich die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen, aber durch den Hintergrund geht das flöten.
Mit einer offeneren Blende oder aus einem anderen Winkel wär das schöner geworden  
Vermutlich war es aber zu hell und dein ND Filter nicht dunkel genug, um die Blende weiter zu öffnen, oder?

Am Wochenende werde ich auch endlich wieder losziehen. Am Samstag hoffe ich auf Nebel beim Sonnenaufgang 
Vermutlich habe ich wieder Pech 
Sonntag soll es wieder regnen.


----------



## mayo (21. März 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sturmschaden finde ich toll.
> 
> Meine Meinung zum zweiten Bild: Bei dem zweiten Bild ist mir der Hintergrund zu unruhig bzw. er lenkt ab. Der Stamm im Wasser soll ja eigentlich die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen, aber durch den Hintergrund geht das flöten.
> Mit einer offeneren Blende oder aus einem anderen Winkel wär das schöner geworden
> ...



Danke für die Resonanz. 
Theoretisch wäre die Annahme mit dem ND-Filter und Blende richtig. 

Das Bild ist aber bei einer Langzeitbelichtung mit dem iPhone entstanden. Es war schon schwierig diese Perspektive zu bekommen. Da wo ich stand hatte ich kaum halt.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (21. März 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> Danke für die Resonanz.
> Theoretisch wäre die Annahme mit dem ND-Filter und Blende richtig.
> 
> Das Bild ist aber bei einer Langzeitbelichtung mit dem iPhone entstanden. Es war schon schwierig diese Perspektive zu bekommen. Da wo ich stand hatte ich kaum halt..
> ...



Ach krass, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Bild von einem Handy stammt 
Das Iphone kann Bilder aus der Hand so lange belichten o0 ohne zu verwackeln?


----------



## mayo (21. März 2019)

Maximal hab ich 0,3 sek geschafft. Bei der „Langzeitbelichtung“ werden von iOS mehrere „bewegt“ Bilder aufgenommen und kombiniert. 

Und alle meine Bilder hier sind mit dem iPhone gemacht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (22. März 2019)

Also das Samyang 135mm F2.0 ist bisher das schärfste Objektiv, das ich gesehen habe. Vorausgesetzt man trifft bei F2.0 noch den Bereich aus der Hand, den man treffen möchte 
Ein bisschen mit dem Körper schwanken und das wars 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (22. März 2019)

No.1 gefällt mir gut. 
Ich hätte aber versucht die nächste Wolke abzuwarten um die vorderen Zweige heller zu bekommen. Mein Blick wird leider auf den hinteren , helleren Zweig gelenkt. 

Sonst ein sehr schönes Glas. Beim 2 gefallen mir die Farben und die Perspektive. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (23. März 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> No.1 gefällt mir gut.
> Ich hätte aber versucht die nächste Wolke abzuwarten um die vorderen Zweige heller zu bekommen. Mein Blick wird leider auf den hinteren , helleren Zweig gelenkt.
> 
> Sonst ein sehr schönes Glas. Beim 2 gefallen mir die Farben und die Perspektive.
> ...



Beim erste Bild war der Zweig im Schatten. Ich habe ihn im Nachhinein schon etwas aufgehellt, wollte es aber nicht übertreiben. Aber da hast du Recht, das mit dem hinteren helleren Zweig ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Das waren eh nur Testbilder, weil ich das Samyang ausprobieren wollte 

So, jetzt geht's gleich los, Sonnenaufgang


----------



## Rage1988 (23. März 2019)

So, um 5.30 Uhr aufgestanden, aber es war perfekt. Geiler Sonnenaufgang und Nebel 
Seit ich die Bilder von meiner A7II sehe, mag ich die von meiner Fuji irgendwie nicht mehr xD

Das ist mir der A7II und dem Tamron 28-75 entstanden und ist eines von vielen, aber die anderen muss ich erst noch ein bisschen bearbeiten.
Ich bin aber echt beeindruckt vom Tamron. Selbst gegen die Sonne absolut keine Probleme.
Gut, der AF sitzt manchmal daneben, kann aber auch an der etwas langsamen A7II liegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

So, Nummer 2 mit einem schönen Sonnenstern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Nummer 3. Geht etwas in Richtung HDR. Ich habe die Wiese dementsprechend angepasst, weil sie zu dunkel war. Außerdem war auch die Wiese ziemlich gelb, weshalb ich das Grün verbessert habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und jetzt das letzte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, die Helligkeit kann wieder je nach Bildschirm unterschiedlich sein. Ich habe nach dem Histogramm keine unterbelichteten Stellen drin. Überbelichtet ist nur die Sonne. An meinem Bildschirm sieht es perfekt aus, am Handy zimlich dunkel, außer ich erhöhe die Helligkeit meines Displays, dann passt es auch wieder.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. März 2019)

Starke Bilder 

Eigentlich ziemlich gute Wallpaper.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. März 2019)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Starke Bilder
> 
> Eigentlich ziemlich gute Wallpaper.



Danke


----------



## mayo (28. März 2019)

Natur im Dunkeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2019)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. März 2019)

@mayo: Das sind aber mal Pilze. 

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (31. März 2019)

Gestern früh hab ich den kleinen erwischt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende8


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2019)

Mal wieder ein paar Macros. Oder auch "Micros", je nach dem.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und "Meister Lampe". Als wir dichter ran gingen, ist er natürlich weggelaufen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (1. April 2019)

No.1,2,3 hätte ich gerne von flach von der Seite gesehen. Bei der „Draufsicht“ geht das Motiv komplett unter 



mattinator schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein paar Macros. Oder auch "Micros", je nach dem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> No.1,2,3 hätte ich gerne von flach von der Seite gesehen. Bei der „Draufsicht“ geht das Motiv komplett unter



Die Pflanzen waren sooo klein ... Die Blüten in 1 ca. 2-3 mm, die kleinen Rosetten in 2 vielleicht ein mm größer, 3 ist schon ein wenig von der Seite / schräg von oben. Bei 1 und 2 hätte ich für die Seitenansicht wahrscheinlich eine kleine Grube für die Kamera graben müssen. Sind so etwas wie Steppenpflanzen, standen in trockenem Sandboden. Ich fand es bemerkenswert, welche Kraft die Natur doch hat und wie schön auch solchen kleinen Motive aussehen können.


----------



## mayo (1. April 2019)

Wenn das so ist. ..
Sah aber machbar aus. 
Alibi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist. ..
> Sah aber machbar aus.



Kann ich das nächste mal ja versuchen.


----------



## mayo (1. April 2019)

So in diese Richtung....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (3. April 2019)

Für die „Oma“ habe ich auch ein Motiv:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (6. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (6. April 2019)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (7. April 2019)

Der Boden ist ein alter umgestürzter Baumstamm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (10. April 2019)

Habe noch mehr von den „kleinen dingern „...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rtf (10. April 2019)

Letzten beiden Bilder bearbeitet oder roh aus der Kamera?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (11. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,Fly


----------



## mayo (11. April 2019)

Die Bilder sind mit dem iPhone gemacht. 
Nr1
Leicht schärfen, Mini Luminanz und Sättigung , Vignette und Zuschnitt

Nr2
Leicht schärfen+Struktur , etwas HDR (war bereits als iPhone hdr aufgenommen), Sättigung und Vignette samt Zuschnitt.  

Originale habe ich leider nicht mehr ;( 

Edit.
Nr1
Habe ich noch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr2, sieht OOC so in etwa aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (11. April 2019)

Wir mein Post bei euch richtig angezeigt? (Drüber)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rtf (11. April 2019)

Es wird mir nur das Zitat angezeigt. Sowohl im Browser als auch tapatalk.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (11. April 2019)

Tota bescheuerten. Wenn ich den post bearbeiten will, steht alles drin...

Edit:
LOL, habe das Zitat gelöscht. Jetzt gehts [emoji848]
Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (11. April 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind mit dem iPhone gemacht.



Dafür gar nicht so schlecht.
Nur das Bokeh, also die Schärfentiefe, gefällt mir nicht so. Die erzeugt für mich irgendwie eine Unruhe im Bild


----------



## mayo (11. April 2019)

Lässt sich leider so nicht direkt vermeiden... 
Ich finde sie auch zu „wild“


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (11. April 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> Lässt sich leider so nicht direkt vermeiden...
> Ich finde sie auch zu „wild“
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja, ist klar, du kannst ja keine anderen Objektive verwenden 

Warum fotografierst du eigentlich nicht mit einer Kamera?


----------



## mayo (11. April 2019)

Habe sie vor einigen Jahren wegen Zeitmangel (Arbeit und Kind) abgegeben. 
Bereu es täglich [emoji22]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (11. April 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar, du kannst ja keine anderen Objektive verwenden



Oder doch ? objektiv fuer smartphone - Google-Suche


----------



## Rage1988 (12. April 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> Habe sie vor einigen Jahren wegen Zeitmangel (Arbeit und Kind) abgegeben.
> Bereu es täglich [emoji22]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hmm... und so ne kleine MFT, die du immer mittragen kannst, wäre nichts?
Es ist halt schade, weil du ja Lust auf Fotografieren hast 

@mattinator: Ok, damit habe ich noch niemanden gesehen


----------



## mayo (12. April 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Hmm... und so ne kleine MFT, die du immer mittragen kannst, wäre nichts?
> Es ist halt schade, weil du ja Lust auf Fotografieren hast
> 
> @mattinator: Ok, damit habe ich noch niemanden gesehen



Ich habe mit den Aufsatzlinsen auch schon geliebäugelt, ist aber schamrn. 

Ich hatte früher eine alte e520 und gleichzeitig eine 7d. 
Wenn es jetzt wieder eine neue Ausrüstung wird, dann nur Vollformat, am liebsten ohne Spiegel. Fotografiere auch viel auf der Bühne im Theater (Leihausrustung). 

Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kero81 (12. April 2019)

@mayo Also stellen wir fest, Du brauchst unbedingt wieder ne Kamera!  Magst nicht die EOS R mal testen?! 

Ali B. ildchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (12. April 2019)

Hmmm... Ist alles nicht so einfach . Sowas muss im Moment eh bis mindest nach den Sommer warten. Nikon, Sony, Canon, Fuji...

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten..

Alibababild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (18. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. April 2019)

Bei Bild nr 1 hieß das Motto: "Herr, schmeiß Hirn runter!"
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (18. April 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Bei Bild nr 1 hieß das Motto: "Herr, schmeiß Hirn runter!"
> Gruß, Fly


In manchen Ländern wird die Frühjahrs-Giftlorchel nach Vorbehandlung gegessen (mit dem entsprechenden Restrisiko), hier gilt sie auf jeden Fall als giftig (s. Fruehjahrs-Giftlorchel – Wikipedia).


----------



## Rage1988 (19. April 2019)

So, um kurz nach 5 auf einen Berg hoch und auf den Sonnenaufgang gewartet 
Leider war er nicht so spektakulär wie der damalige Sonnenaufgang.
Alle Bilder wieder mit Luminar bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Favorit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (20. April 2019)

Letzten Dienstag bei Mariestad sah ich nach dem Aufstehen diese beiden Elchkühe. Leider waren sie sehr weit weg und ich hatte nur das 70-200 mm dabei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Ostertage wünscht

Blende8


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2019)

Nicht so schlimm das du die beiden nur aus der Ferne fotografiert hast, für mich wirkt das Bild damit ganz anders. Hättest du sie aus der Nähe fotografiert, wären die beiden zwar interessant aber eben ein Foto nur mit 2 Tieren. So wirkt es als ob du mit dem Foto den Wald fotografieren wolltest und die beiden zufällig gerade vorbei gelaufen sind  Die beiden sind das spezielle im Foto das man zuerst ein wenig suchen muss


----------



## mattinator (21. April 2019)

Bienchen, Blümchen und Mäuschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (21. April 2019)

Am Freitag war ich den Sonnenuntergang fotografieren. Hier mal mein Lieblingsbild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. April 2019)

@ kero81: Den Fokus auf den Busch zu legen, finde ich ein wenig unglücklich. Hmm, ich merke das ich heute morgen nur am meckern bin. Sorry.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (22. April 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> @ kero81: Den Fokus auf den Busch zu legen, finde ich ein wenig unglücklich. Hmm, ich merke das ich heute morgen nur am meckern bin. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir Recht 
Der Busch hätte gar nicht im Bild sein müssen.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. April 2019)

Ein Busch im Vordergrund erzeugt meist etwas weite und tiefe. In diesem Bild ist er allerdings etwas zu mickrig als das er den Fokus verdient hätte. Wenn der Fokus auf Sonne und Wolken liegen würde, würde er mich auch nicht stören.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2019)

Sehe ich genau anders.  Ich hab natürlich auch Bilder gemacht, mit Fokus auf Wolken u Sonne. Da hat der Busch mich aber Mega gestört, weil er nur als verschwommenes schwarzes Etwas zu sehen war.  So ganz ohne Busch fand ich das Bild aber zu Langweilig.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. April 2019)

Da sieht man wieder, man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Es ist wie beim Arzt, frag drei Ärzte und du hast vier Meinungen. Erlaubt ist, was gefällt.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2019)

Heute bei der Wanderung gemacht. Ich weiß noch nicht welches ich lieber mag, momentan tendiere ich zum ersten.  BTW gemacht mit dem billigen Canon 50er. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. April 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder, man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Es ist wie beim Arzt, frag drei Ärzte und du hast vier Meinungen. Erlaubt ist, was gefällt.
> Gruß, Fly



Naja, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. Es wäre ja auch äußerst langweilig, wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, denn dann hätten wir im Bereich der Fotografie nur gleiche Bilder 
Wenn einem selbst die Bilder gefallen, passt doch alles.

Trotzdem bin ich offen für Kritik, denn es gibt sicherlich Dinge, die ich gar nicht sehe oder erkenne, was andere Leute aber sehen und wodurch ich mich vielleicht noch verbessern kann.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. April 2019)

Na, dann gehen wir ja konform. Berechtigte, und konstruktive Kritik ist ja in Ordnung. Nur über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. Weil, bringt nix.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Haspu (23. April 2019)

Am Ostersamstag beim Wandern hat sich die Fliege an meiner Schwester gelabt und hat sich auch nicht von dem riesigen Objektiv stören lassen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2019)

Gibs zu! Du hast die fliege vorher dressiert.


----------



## masterX244 (24. April 2019)

Praktischerweise ist die Buga für mich nicht weit weg (und hab selber in weiser Voraussicht schon ein Dauerticket)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja: der schwan ist nicht sehr weit weg vom Uferweg. Werd da nochmal mit nem langen Tele vorbeischauen. (Hatte nur mein standardzoom dabei weil die Fotorunde nur eine Vorerkundung war)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (24. April 2019)

Konserve, beim löschen alter Bilder gefunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (25. April 2019)

So, ich hab jetzt endlich mal von Luminar 2018 auf Luminar 3 geupdatet und gleich ein bisschen damit herumgespielt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je länger ich das Bild anstarre, desto merkwürdiger fühle ich mich


----------



## kero81 (25. April 2019)

Also iwie sieht das nicht gut aus. Dadurch dass das Bild auf dem Kopf steht und man im Wasser Pflanzen sieht, sieht das so verschwommen aus um die Äste.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2019)

Hmm, der rechte Teil vom Horizont passt nicht. Weder von der Höhe, noch vom Inhalt. Und die Spiegelung vom Himmel wurde nicht abgedunkelt. In der oberen Hälfte zwischen den Ästen auch nicht. Deswegen sieht das Bild "unrund" aus. Sorry, das kannst du besser.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (26. April 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Hmm, der rechte Teil vom Horizont passt nicht. Weder von der Höhe, noch vom Inhalt. Und die Spiegelung vom Himmel wurde nicht abgedunkelt. In der oberen Hälfte zwischen den Ästen auch nicht. Deswegen sieht das Bild "unrund" aus. Sorry, das kannst du besser.
> Gruß, Fly



Ist ja auch gedreht und das Stück wollte ich nicht abschneiden. Wenn das Bild richtig herum ist, ist der Horizont gerade. 
Das Wasser ist eben nicht parallel zum Horizont.

@Kero:Ich finde der gespiegelte Teil oben mit dem Gras wirkt ein bisschen wie ein Nachthimmel 

Ich wollte das Bild einfach möglichst abstrakt darstellen, weil das Original einfach langweilig ist.


----------



## mayo (26. April 2019)

OOC , Restblüte einer ehrwürdigen alten Rotbuche (ca 250 Jahre)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (26. April 2019)

Vor ca. zwei Jahren mit meiner DJI Spark aufgenommen. Wenn die Akzeptanz und die Regeln nicht so streng wären, könnte man noch viele weitere schöne und atemberaubende Fotos machen. So ist man darauf angewiesen, dass keiner einen sieht..


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2019)

Also hier bei uns darfst Du ruhig mehr Drohnen Fotos posten!


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch gedreht und das Stück wollte ich nicht abschneiden. Wenn das Bild richtig herum ist, ist der Horizont gerade.
> Das Wasser ist eben nicht parallel zum Horizont.


Ich sollte mir abgewöhnen Bilder auf dem Handy zu beurteilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (27. April 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir abgewöhnen Bilder auf dem Handy zu beurteilen.



 mach ich auch ab und zu und dann sehe ich am PC, dass die Bilder komplett anders aussehen 

Hier noch eins aus St. Moritz. Da gefällt mir die Struktur der Bergspitze und die Felsformation links 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. April 2019)

sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Vor ca. zwei Jahren mit meiner DJI Spark aufgenommen. Wenn die Akzeptanz und die Regeln nicht so streng wären, könnte man noch viele weitere schöne und atemberaubende Fotos machen. So ist man darauf angewiesen, dass keiner einen sieht..



Und ich dachte erst: Wo ist der, dass man da nicht hingehen darf


----------



## floppyexe (27. April 2019)

blumig


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2019)

Was für eine Kamera hast du verwendet floppyexe ? Die Qualität des Fotos und die Details sind der Hammer


----------



## Rage1988 (29. April 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was für eine Kamera hast du verwendet floppyexe ? Die Qualität des Fotos und die Details sind der Hammer



Die Kamera ist da relativ egal. Das Objektiv ist da deutlich wichtiger.
Diese Qualität bekommst du auch mit MFT Sensor und einem guten Makro Objektiv


----------



## floppyexe (29. April 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was für eine Kamera hast du verwendet floppyexe ? Die Qualität des Fotos und die Details sind der Hammer


Sony Alpha7II + Canon 600mm + Adapter von K&F. Ich liebe Fokus Peaking


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Kamera ist da relativ egal.


In diesem  Falle nicht unbedingt. Weit fortgeschrittene Dämmerung im Regenwald. Nicht jede Cam kriegt das rauschfrei hin. Eigentlich wollte ich Viechzeuch fotografieren. Die Blüte hatte es mir angetan.


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2019)

Die Maikäfer sind dieses Jahr aber arg klein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. April 2019)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Sony Alpha7II + Canon 600mm + Adapter von K&F. Ich liebe Fokus Peaking
> In diesem  Falle nicht unbedingt. Weit fortgeschrittene Dämmerung im Regenwald. Nicht jede Cam kriegt das rauschfrei hin. Eigentlich wollte ich Viechzeuch fotografieren. Die Blüte hatte es mir angetan.



Naja, nicht unbedingt. Bei VF musst du die Blende weit schließen, damit du einen größeren Schärfebereich hast. Bei MFT bspw. muss man dazu die Blende nicht so weit schließen, um den gleichen Schärfebereich zu erhalten und muss somit mit dem ISO nicht so hoch.


----------



## Luemmel (30. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allesamt in Dänemark aufgenommen.


----------



## mayo (30. April 2019)

@Luemmel

Test (1) ist sehr nice. Schöne Perspektive und Farben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (30. April 2019)

Ich finde das mit dem Boot am schönsten.
Ich hätte es von der anderen Seite fotografiert, die von der Sonne beleuchtet wurde bzw. so, dass der Schatten des Bootes nicht so viel vom Bild einnimmt 
Oder ich hätte den Schatten einfach etwas aufgehellt


----------



## floppyexe (30. April 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht unbedingt. Bei VF musst du die  Blende weit schließen, damit du einen größeren Schärfebereich hast. Bei  MFT bspw. muss man dazu die Blende nicht so weit schließen, um den  gleichen Schärfebereich zu erhalten und muss somit mit dem ISO nicht so  hoch.


MFT ist eben eine Spielerei für sich. Kenn ich nicht  weiter. Ich  wiederum liebe meine Sonys. Perfekt gemacht für die Canon Gläser


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,  einfangen- scharf stellen bis rot kommt- abdrücken.  Und ich konnte aus  600 schöne 900 mm machen. Zack aufs Stativ damit und mit dem iPhone  auslösen.
Aber das weißt Du ja selber. Bist auch ein Sonynasenbär


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markss1 (1. Mai 2019)

Das Bild mit dem Boot ist einfach Hammer!!!


----------



## Luemmel (1. Mai 2019)

@Rage1988:Jupp, hätte ich auch gern, da war aber zu viel im Weg, dann hätte ich es nicht solo bekommen. Schatten aufhellen ist in Nachfolgebearbeitungen schon passiert, musste da allerdings sehr tricksen. War mit meiner kleinen Tochter unterwegs und die hatte dann keine Geduld mehr auf den echten Sonnenuntergang zu warten. Darum entstand das Bild vor Sonnenuntergang. Deshalb war es auch zusätzlich sehr schwer, von der anderen Seite zu fotografieren, da es eine komplette Gegenlichtaufnahme geworden wäre. Halt ein komplett anderes Bild und ich wollte ja Schiff im Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## fotoman (1. Mai 2019)

Noch schöner wäre das Bild mit dem Boot, wenn Du beim Speichern (hoffentlich nur fürs Forum) das JPG-Subsampling nicht angeschaltet hättest. Der Verlauf vom Himmel auf der linken Seite (Übergang blau nach gelb/weiss) wäre dann viel fließender.

Da das letzte Bild von FlyKilla ohne Subsampling ist, liegt es wohl nicht an der Forensoftware.


----------



## Luemmel (1. Mai 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Noch schöner wäre das Bild mit dem Boot, wenn Du beim Speichern (hoffentlich nur fürs Forum) das JPG-Subsampling nicht angeschaltet hättest. Der Verlauf vom Himmel auf der linken Seite (Übergang blau nach gelb/weiss) wäre dann viel fließender.
> 
> Da das letzte Bild von FlyKilla ohne Subsampling ist, liegt es wohl nicht an der Forensoftware.



Ist komprimiert durch Thunderbird. Hatte das jemandem gemailt und dann übers mobile phone hochgeladen.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Mai 2019)

Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, FlyKilla


----------



## BAR86 (4. Mai 2019)

Ich bin ja bei Leibe kein Fotograf, aber vielleicht ist ja die ein oder andere Aufnahme dabei, die euch gefallen könnte. Gerade dank digitaler Fotografie (und somit vielen Aufnahmen) und viel Reisen sollte das ein oder andere "gelungene" dabei sein.

Fotos sind nicht nachbearbeitet (ich mag das nicht, "verfälscht" irgendwie was für mich, auch wenn die Bilder natürlich mehr Sättigung haben könnten ist das halt unrealistischer auch zum Teil), aber eines hat einen "Filter" (Ölgemälde).

Der Reihe nach
1+2. Foto: Österreichische Alpen (Altenmarkt) (S3Mini)
3. Foto: Holland (Zeeland), leider niedrige qualität da auf einem billigsthandy von 2012 aufgenommen.(S3Mini)
4/5. In den österreichischen Bergen (Großarl) (Sony RX100)
6. Schweden. Einfach so(RX100)
7. Schweden: Gewitter zieht bei Sonnenuntergang auf (RX100)
8. Norddeutschland (RX100)
9. Schweden, habe aber leider einfach nicht die richtige Kameraeinstellung gefunden das ordentlich abzulichten, der ganze Himmel hat "gebrannt".(RX100)
10. Schweden (Öland). Innerhalb weniger Minuten kommt plötzlich Neben direkt aus dem Boden. Gespänstisch(RX100)
11/12. Norddeutschland (Flensburg)(RX100)
13. Das war vielleicht 3 Minuten vor Bild 10
14. Ein paar Beeren. War ein Spaßfoto mit der Kamerafunktion nur das Blaue darzustellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bekommt man mal einen Haubentaucher, mit Fisch im Schnabel, vor die Linse, und dann hat man nicht genug Brennweite um ihn auch in vernünftiger Qualität zu paparazzieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiches Problem beim Blesshuhn im Nest.


Edit:
Na klar, wenn das Forum die Bilder dann noch in der Auflösung verringert, wirds auch nicht besser.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Mai 2019)

Das Problem mit fehlender Brennweite kenne ich, deswegen Blümchen vom Wegesrand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Mai 2019)

Wow, das letzte Bild gefällt mir wirklich gut! 
Mit Makrofotografie habe ich mich noch nie richtig beschäftigt, muss ich wohl mal tun.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Mai 2019)

Mir gefällt das zweite Bild am besten. Schöner wäre es noch gewesen, wenn die Blende mehr geschlossen gewesen wäre, damit mehr scharf ist


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Mai 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das zweite Bild am besten. Schöner wäre es noch gewesen, wenn die Blende mehr geschlossen gewesen wäre, damit mehr scharf ist


Hatter, hatter, hatter 
So besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Mai 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Hatter, hatter, hatter
> So besser?
> 
> Gruß, Fly



Geil


----------



## masterX244 (5. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fransige Tulpe gemakrot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Farn von unten erwischt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wen die Blume wohl anbetet....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne Ente eiskalt paparazziert (thx @stryke7 für die Formulierung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Graureiher. Wollte nicht so richtig und auch zu wenig Brennweite gehabt. (bin mit 300 ran (micro-4/3) also effektiv 600 KB-Brennweite)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwan richtig nah erwischt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und seine Eier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ente spielt Jesus  (schnellschuss, konnte nicht richtig fokussieren da die nen Abgang gemacht hat, wollte vor den Paparazzi fliehen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anderes Schwanennest. Brutaktivität

Alles in HN auf der BuGa geschossen

Edit: Fehler von der Sekretärin Fräulein Tasta Tur korrigiert


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Mai 2019)

Wow, ein paar davon sind wirklich gut!  

Die startende Ente ist trotz Unschärfe ein sehr interessantes Bild.  Und die Schwäne mal in aller Ruhe so nah betrachten zu können, ist auch selten. 

Mit Pflanzen hab ichs ja nicht so, da fehlt mir auch jegliche Fachkenntnis um sie bestaunen zu können. Aber die Bilder sind ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Mai 2019)

Tischdeko



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Mai 2019)

BAR86 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja bei Leibe kein Fotograf, aber vielleicht ist ja die ein oder andere Aufnahme dabei, die euch gefallen könnte. Gerade dank digitaler Fotografie (und somit vielen Aufnahmen) und viel Reisen sollte das ein oder andere "gelungene" dabei sein.
> 
> Fotos sind nicht nachbearbeitet (ich mag das nicht, "verfälscht" irgendwie was für mich, auch wenn die Bilder natürlich mehr Sättigung haben könnten ist das halt unrealistischer auch zum Teil), aber eines hat einen "Filter" (Ölgemälde).
> 
> ...




Ich hätte da ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge 

1. Auf ein paar Bildern nimmt der Himmel den Großteil des Bildes ein. Wenn der Himmel außergewöhnlich ist bzw. besonders toll aussieht, kann man das machen, aber z.B. im Bild mit den Bergen wäre es schöner mehr von den Bergen zu sehen, als vom Himmel.
2. Bei dem 5. Bild mit dem Tümpel oder Teich wäre es schöner gewesen, wenn man von der linken unteren Ecke weniger gesehen hätte und wenn man die Uferzone im Wasser nicht so gesehen hätte, sondern z.B. mehr die Spiegelung des Himmels.
3. Bild 7 wurde etwas überbelichtet, wodurch einem hauptsächlich der weiße, ausgebrannte Fleck ins Auge sticht. War das noch die Sonne? Da du anscheinend länger belichtet hast, hättest du ein Stativ nehmen sollen, denn dann wäre es auch scharf.
4. Bild 11 ist auch überbelichtet, wodurch die Sonne wieder nur ein weißer, ausgebrannter Fleck ist. Vermutlich wolltest du, dass man vom Vordergrund noch etwas erkennt, aber genau dafür lohnt sich dann die Nachbearbeitung. Man belichtet dann so, dass die Lichtquellen nicht ausbrennen. Dadurch wird natürlich der Vordergrund dunkel, was man in der Nachbearbeitung aber wieder aufhellen kann.


Die Nachbearbeitung hat in den meisten Fällen nichts mit Verfälschen zu tun (gut, manchmal möchte man genau das), sondern eher mit der Ausarbeitung des tatsächlichen Bildes.
Das menschliche Auge nimmt das tatsächliche Bild komplett anders wahr. Die  Kamera kann das nicht. Du kannst entweder die dunklen Stellen richtig belichten oder die hellen oder zwischendrin.
Um den tatsächlichen Eindruck herzustellen, gibt es dann die Nachbearbeitung. Da empfiehlt es sich dann die hellen Stellen richtig zu belichten, denn die dunklen Stellen kann man besser in der Nachbearbeitung herausarbeiten.


----------



## masterX244 (6. Mai 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wow, ein paar davon sind wirklich gut!
> 
> Die startende Ente ist trotz Unschärfe ein sehr interessantes Bild.  Und die Schwäne mal in aller Ruhe so nah betrachten zu können, ist auch selten.
> 
> Mit Pflanzen hab ichs ja nicht so, da fehlt mir auch jegliche Fachkenntnis um sie bestaunen zu können. Aber die Bilder sind ebenfalls sehr gut.



Ente wurde als Serienbild geschossen. Wär mir fast entwischt...


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Mai 2019)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Ente wurde als Serienbild geschossen. Wär mir fast entwischt...



Jetzt weiß ich, warum du so gerne Blumen fotografierst


----------



## masterX244 (6. Mai 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich, warum du so gerne Blumen fotografierst



Da gabs halt auf der BuGa jede menge. Viechzeugs ist meistens Kamerascheu


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Mai 2019)

Unterschätze die Blümchen Fotografie nicht. Da braucht man auch viel Geduld. Eine büschen Wind, und schon ist der Fokus futsch. Da hockst du stundenlang, nur um das eine Bild zu machen. 😃 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (6. Mai 2019)

Mal keine Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (7. Mai 2019)

Doch wieder Blümchen... OOC (bzw. OOiP)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (7. Mai 2019)

Etwas „grünes“ habe ich auch...
Nur quadratisch beschnitten und eine kleine Vignette eingefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterX244 (7. Mai 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Unterschätze die Blümchen Fotografie nicht. Da braucht man auch viel Geduld. Eine büschen Wind, und schon ist der Fokus futsch. Da hockst du stundenlang, nur um das eine Bild zu machen.
> Gruß, Fly



Oder wenn beim nah ran gehen die Kamera nicht so fokussieren will wie man es selber will...


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Mai 2019)

Ja, Blümchen sind scheue Wesen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2019)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Oder wenn beim nah ran gehen die Kamera nicht so fokussieren will wie man es selber will...



Ist seltsamerweise bei meiner DMC-TZ5 oft bei blauen bis violetten Farben so. Alle anderen Farben werden meistens gut fokussiert.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Mai 2019)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Oder wenn beim nah ran gehen die Kamera nicht so fokussieren will wie man es selber will...



Naja, jedes Objektiv hat eine andere Naheinstellgrenze 




mattinator schrieb:


> Ist seltsamerweise bei meiner DMC-TZ5 oft bei blauen bis violetten Farben so. Alle anderen Farben werden meistens gut fokussiert.



Da sie einen Kontrastautofokus hat, kann es bei dunklen, einheitlichen Motiven schon mal etwas schwer werden mit dem AF.


----------



## enta (8. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mir heute ein e-mtb bestellt, da werde ich meine Kamera einpacken und auch mal wieder ein paar schöne Foto Ausflüge machen.
Glaube die Kombination ist ganz nice, es sei denn ich fall um und zerschepper mein Objektiv


----------



## masterX244 (8. Mai 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, jedes Objektiv hat eine andere Naheinstellgrenze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die Nahgrenze hab ich mir mit Nahlinsen beholfen. Fokus ging manchmal erstmal in die falsche Ebene wenn man an ner Kante fokussieren wollte oder solche Späße.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2019)

Lassen wir mal wieder Bilder sprechen. Hatte heute meine Kamera vergessen, probiere jetzt auch mal ein bisschen mit dem Smartphone.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (9. Mai 2019)

Was guckst du ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (9. Mai 2019)

Abendrunde (OOiP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2019)

Die Blüten waren mit bloßem Auge fast nicht zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (10. Mai 2019)

Ist bei dieser im Wald stehenden kleinen Blüte auch so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Mai 2019)

So viele Blumen Fetischisten hier


----------



## mayo (10. Mai 2019)

Dankbare Modells 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2019)

Hörte ich Blümchen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (10. Mai 2019)

Eine Bachstelze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende8


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Mai 2019)

Nix Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (12. Mai 2019)

Ich schau mir schon eine ganze Weile die Bilder in diesem Forum an und dachte es ist an der Zeit auch mal welche von mir zu zeigen ...


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Mai 2019)

Fly hat `ne Meise



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> Ich schau mir schon eine ganze Weile die  Bilder in diesem Forum an und dachte es ist an der Zeit auch mal welche  von mir zu zeigen ...


Klasse, weiter so.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2019)

Ein paar kleine "Mitbringsel":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (12. Mai 2019)

schon ein bisschen älter


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Mai 2019)

Und wieder Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2019)

Also irgendwie muß montag morgen immer einer grimmig schauen, und wenn es ein vogel durch das flur-fenster ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was solls, sein tag fing wohl ganz besch...eiden an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Mai 2019)

So, auch mal ein Löwenzahn von mir. Wirkt nicht ganz so scharf, weil es ein Ausschnitt (geschätzt 20%) aus dem originalen Bild ist. Deswegen ist auch oben zu viel Platz, was mir nicht so gefällt.
Die Bokeh Balls vom Tamron sind aber echt genial 
Der Fokus lag nicht auf dem Löwenzahn, meine Frau ist eigentlich auf dem Bild und der Fokus lag auf ihren Augen.
Gilt auch fürs zweite Bild. Das Zweite Bild ist auch ein Ausschnitt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (13. Mai 2019)

letzten sommer an der Ostsee


----------



## mayo (14. Mai 2019)

Eine gefallene Pusteblume...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## BobBarker2014 (15. Mai 2019)

rose mit fokus stacking


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Mai 2019)

@ Bob: Aus wievielen Einzelbilder besteht die Rose?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (16. Mai 2019)

Ich schau heute abend mal nach
Gruß Bob


----------



## BobBarker2014 (16. Mai 2019)

huch ... vielleicht sollte ich beim hochladen darauf achten die richtige datei zu nehmen:

die erste rose ist ohne stacking

diese hier ist gestacked (nennt man das so?): 19 Bilder mit helicon focus pro 7


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2019)

BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> diese hier ist gestacked (nennt man das so?): 19 Bilder mit helicon focus pro 7


Für Laien wie mich mal kurz und einfach erklärt: Focus stacking – Wikipedia. Also etwas etwas tun, was das (menschliche) Auge allein so nicht wirklich kann.


----------



## mayo (17. Mai 2019)

BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> huch ... vielleicht sollte ich beim hochladen darauf achten die richtige datei zu nehmen:
> 
> die erste rose ist ohne stacking
> 
> diese hier ist gestacked (nennt man das so?): 19 Bilder mit helicon focus pro 7




Das sieht auch besser aus! Hab mich schon gewundert beim ersten Upload. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BobBarker2014 (17. Mai 2019)

Bei Makroaufnahmen ist ja immer nur ein sehr kleiner Teil des Bildes scharf, also im Fokus. Ich nutze bei solchen Aufnahmen also ein Stativ um anschließend eine Serie von Bildern mit unterschiedlichen "Fokuspunkten" zu machen, die ich dann per Software zu einem "scharfen" Bild verrechnen lasse. Für das sog. Bracketing, also Bildserie erstellen, nutze ich eine App für mein Handy, dass mit meiner Kamera verbunden ist. Dort kann man quasi den Start und Endpunkt bestimmen und anschließend werden die Einzelbilder mit dem entsprechenden Fokus automatisch gemacht.
Gruß Bob


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Mai 2019)

mayo schrieb:


> Abendrunde (OOiP)



OOiP ???

Stadt-Vögel beim "Putzen" , April/Mai 2019, Sony RX100, Alle 100mm KB-Äquiv. f/4.9, Beschnitten auf 16:9, 16:10, 1:1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Mai 2019)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> OOiP ???



Out of IPhone 
OOC wäre out  of camera


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Mai 2019)

BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> huch ... vielleicht sollte ich beim hochladen darauf achten die richtige datei zu nehmen:
> 
> die erste rose ist ohne stacking
> 
> diese hier ist gestacked (nennt man das so?): 19 Bilder mit helicon focus pro 7


Dann hat mich der erste Eindruck auf dem Handy ja mal nicht getäuscht.


BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> ...Für das sog.  Bracketing, also Bildserie erstellen, nutze ich eine App für mein Handy,  dass mit meiner Kamera verbunden ist. Dort kann man quasi den Start und  Endpunkt bestimmen und anschließend werden die Einzelbilder mit dem  entsprechenden Fokus automatisch gemacht.
> Gruß Bob


Jetzt wird es richtig interessant, kannst du da mal genauer werden? Welche App benutzt du da? Mit welcher Kamera und so. Am besten machen wir hier damit weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (18. Mai 2019)

Aus dem Lausitzer Seenland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Mai 2019)

Gestern Nacht hab ich mal den Vollmond abgelichtet mit dem Samyang 135mm 
Es handelt sich wieder um einen Ausschnitt, da der Mond mit dem 135mm zu klein war.


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2019)

Passiflora Clara Luna zeigt ihre Schönheit. Ich schwöre, vor einer guten Stunde war die Blüte noch zu. Ihr gefällt es wohl bei mir. 

ACHTUNG
Handybild, für eventuelle Schäden an den Augen übernehme ich keine Haftung!


----------



## mattinator (19. Mai 2019)

"Schlangentag" Na ja, die Blindschleiche ist keine Schlange.
Und der Jung-Storch natürlich auch nicht. Dafür wird er so einige gefuttert haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (20. Mai 2019)

Haarige Kinder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und „Gartendschungel“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Mai 2019)

Blümchen aus Gardenien:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## enta (21. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fleißige Spinne entdeckt während ich zerstochen wurde


----------



## mayo (22. Mai 2019)

Die „Gefallenen“...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (24. Mai 2019)

Und die „gefressenen „




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BobBarker2014 (25. Mai 2019)

letzten sommer an der ostsee teil 2
mit zwischenring, gecropped


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2019)

War heut mal nur "vor der Haustür" (Dresdens Norden).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Mai 2019)

Fellnasen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Lieblings Zicke, Lea 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Oberstrolch von unseren Nachbarn, Milan

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Mai 2019)

So, ich war vorhin auch mal wieder unterwegs, als die Gewitterwolken während dem Sonnenuntergang aufzogen 

Die ersten drei mit der A7III und dem Tamron und das letzte mit der A7II und dem Samyang 135mm

Das erste ist mein Favorit, weil es so dramatisch wirkt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Mai 2019)

Und weiter gehts. Da ich mittlerweile das Grün des Waldes langweilig finde, habe ich versucht es etwas abstrakt/übertrieben darzustellen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gefällt mir besonders. Eine einsame Rose, die jemand dort platziert hat. Deswegen auch mit einer etwas tristen / düsteren Stimmung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (26. Mai 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts. Da ich mittlerweile das Grün des Waldes langweilig finde, habe ich versucht es etwas abstrakt/übertrieben darzustellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finde die bearbeiteten Versionen richtig gut

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Mai 2019)

Danke 

Bei dem roten Wald habe ich sehr lange in der Bearbeitung herumgespielt. Zuerst hatte ich es mit den normalen Farben, was ich aber total langweilig fand. Dann habe ich überlegt, wie man es abstrakt darstellen könnte, also habe ich es in Richtung Herbst mit extremeren Farben bearbeitet und fand das Ergebnis irgendwie schön 

Das erste Bild habe ich etwas in Richtung Retro entwickelt. Es soll ein bisschen wie ein altes Farbfoto wirken, das schon langsam verblasst.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2019)

Stilistisch finde ich den roten Wald sehr gut gelungen. Sieht super aus!

Nur, wenn man rein zoomt, sieht es sehr seltsam aus. Aber als Handy-Hintergrund oder so finde ich es wirklich schön.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Mai 2019)

Ja, durch die Farbumkehrungen, -verschiebungen usw. schimmert es auch teilweise Türkis 

Mir gefällt das mit der Rose, die anderen waren ein Versuch etwas alltägliches außergewöhnlicher zu machen.


----------



## rtf (26. Mai 2019)

Das mit der Rose gefällt mir auch am besten. Bei dem zweiten finde ich den Herbst Flair in den Kronen gut gelungen, während unten an dem Gestein es so aussieht als hättest du eine rote Lampe auf der rechten Seite stehen, die ins Bild reinstrahlt . 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (26. Mai 2019)

Von der heutigen Fahrradtour.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Mai 2019)

rtf schrieb:


> Das mit der Rose gefällt mir auch am besten. Bei dem zweiten finde ich den Herbst Flair in den Kronen gut gelungen, während unten an dem Gestein es so aussieht als hättest du eine rote Lampe auf der rechten Seite stehen, die ins Bild reinstrahlt .
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Ja, ich glaub das Bild mit dem roten Wald muss ich nochmal überdenken 
Zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht.
Ich glaube ich setz mich heute Abend nochmal hin und schau, was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (28. Mai 2019)

sehr schöne fahrradtour ...
Gruß Bob


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Mai 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaub das Bild mit dem roten Wald muss ich nochmal überdenken
> Zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht.
> Ich glaube ich setz mich heute Abend nochmal hin und schau, was ich noch machen kann.



Ok, wird nichts 
Das Bild bleibt langweilig bzw. die Farben werden einfach zu komisch.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (29. Mai 2019)

gestern im garten ...


----------



## mayo (29. Mai 2019)

Kurz vor dem Gewitter auf dem Balkon...
Etwas die Sättigung erhöht und ein Vignette eingefügt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2019)

Himmelfahrt ohne Alkohol. Aber nicht weniger schön !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Der "Mini-Hecht" ist zwar nicht so schön, sieht man so aber nicht so oft (nur ca. 5-10 cm lang).


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BAR86 (1. Juni 2019)

So ich schreib auch mal wieder was rein. Wer die alten Aufnahmen anschauen mag: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...4-naturfotografie-thread-613.html#post9843650

Hier ein paar Fotos, Reisen 2016, Wien, Island, Tirol und Salzburg. Wie immer: keine Nachbearbeitung. Im ersten Bild der S/W Modus der Kamera:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juni 2019)

The Fly



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (2. Juni 2019)

Grüße aus der Königsbrücker Heide.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2019)

Tja... da war ich heute wieder im Hunsrück wandern und wollte viele, viele Fotos mit der 80D machen. Akku leer... obwohl ich ihn Donnerstag geladen hatte. Wahrsch. Cam nicht aus gemacht. Daher nur Handy Bilder...


----------



## masterX244 (2. Juni 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> The Fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde die danach gekillt? 

Und er sticht und sticht und sticht.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kero: Darum hat man immer nen Ersatzakku zur Hand....


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juni 2019)

Nein, ich war gerade nicht dem Auto unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blümchen
Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2019)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Wurde die danach gekillt?
> 
> Und er sticht und sticht und sticht.....
> 
> ...



Das ist das erste Mal das ich vergessen hab die Kamera nach dem Laden aus zu machen. Hab ja immer mein Handy dabei und so auch noch einen Grund mehr wieder dort hin zu kommen.


----------



## masterX244 (4. Juni 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das ist das erste Mal das ich vergessen hab die Kamera nach dem Laden aus zu machen. Hab ja immer mein Handy dabei und so auch noch einen Grund mehr wieder dort hin zu kommen.



Herr von Akkuladen erwischt einen auch so manchmal.


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Juni 2019)

@mattinator: Nur eine Frage aus Interesse: Mit was für Objektiven fotografierst du deine Schmetterlinge denn?

Es ist wieder Enzianblüte in den Alpen:
Einzelner Bayrischer Enzian / Clusius-Enzian am Gipfel / Noch mehr Bayrischer Enzian



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Aufnahmen an einer Tal-Weide:
Grün am Morgen / Mögliches Ziel in Sicht / Blumige Weide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (5. Juni 2019)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> @mattinator: Nur eine Frage aus Interesse: Mit was für Objektiven fotografierst du deine Schmetterlinge denn?


Alles nur meine (gute alte) Panasonic DMC-TZ5. Und (manchmal) sehr viel Geduld. Hier mal eine Aufnahme, die nicht im Makro fotografiert wurde. Hatte ich eine ganze Weile als Desktop-Hintergrund.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich im Winter mal viel Zeit habe, werde ich meine Aufnahmen bei Flicker mal durchschauen und die nach meiner Meinung schönsten öffentlich machen. Vielleicht können sich ja noch andere daran erfreuen. Bei mir ist die Freude leider nur noch ein bisschen einseitig, seitdem meine Frau nicht mehr bei mir ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Juni 2019)

So, ich war in Österreich unterwegs 

Die Bilder sind mit der A7II und dem Samyang 135mm entstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Favorit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juni 2019)

Du nutzt so eine gute Kamera, nur um dann tonnenweise künstliches HDR reinzuknallen?


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Zu den HDR Bildern von Flykilla: Ich mag HDR  überhaupt nicht. Außerdem hast du dann immer Probleme, wenn sich auf dem  Bild etwas bewegt. Dann lieber in der Nachbearbeitung einzelne Bereiche  abdunkeln / aufhellen. Das wirkt dann nicht so übertrieben.


Hmm, da war doch was?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Juni 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Hmm, da war doch was?
> Gruß, Fly



Ist kein HDR, zumindest kein klassisches HDR aus der Kamera. Belichtet ist auf die hellsten Stellen. Damit sie nicht ausbrennen. Im Nachhinein habe ich dadurch die dunklen Stellen aufhellen müssen. Deswegen erkennt man den Himmel und die Wolken noch. Wäre auf alles andere richtig belichtet, wäre der Himmel einfach weiß und ich könnte keine Infos mehr aus dem Weiß heruasholen. In der Mittagssonne bei 32 Grad ist das nicht so einfach, weil alles überstrahlt ist. Deswegen fotografiert man Landschaft morgens oder abends. Wenn man aber wandert, kann man nur die Zeit nutzen, die man gerade hat.

@Stryke7: So mit wirkt es für dich wie krasses HDR, weil man Himmel und Wolken so genau erkennt.
Aber du kannst gerne nachlesen, wie man Landschaften belichtet und nachbearbeitet 
Infos aus dunklen Stellen bekomme ich immer, aber keine /kaum Infos aus ausgebrannten Stellen, deswegen belichtet man Landschaften so, dass die hellsten Stellen gut dargestellt werden.
Deswegen habe ich meistens -0,7 bis -1 unterbelichtet.
Bei Landschaftsfotos gehört ein schöner Himmel einfach dazu. Einen weißen Streifen brauche ich da nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juni 2019)

Ich denke, bei bild 1 und 2 wäre eine mehrfachbelichtung oder ein verlaufs-filter angebracht gewesen. Du hast die bilder so sehr bearbeitet, das das tal bzw. das haus eine "aura" haben und das schaut halt komisch aus.
Als HDR hätte ich die bilder allerding nicht angesehen, schon wegen der aura in bild 1 und 2.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Juni 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich denke, bei bild 1 und 2 wäre eine mehrfachbelichtung oder ein verlaufs-filter angebracht gewesen. Du hast die bilder so sehr bearbeitet, das das tal bzw. das haus eine "aura" haben und das schaut halt komisch aus.
> Als HDR hätte ich die bilder allerding nicht angesehen, schon wegen der aura in bild 1 und 2.



An meinem Bildschirm sehe ich nur eine schwache Aura um die Kirche herum. Villeicht ist dein Bildschirm zu hell? Meiner stimmt zumindest mit meinen Ausdrucken überein, weil ich ihn extra so abgestimmt habe und immer Probeausdrucke gemacht habe. Man sollte die Bilder sowieso immer an einem richtigen Bildschirm anschauen, ich habe schon öfters gemerkt, dass sie am Handy bescheiden aussehen.
Ein Verlaufsfilter nützt mir nur etwas, wenn es einen Horizont gegeben hätte, sonst wären Kirche und Berge zu dunkel gewesen. Für eine Mehrfachbelichtung hätte ich erstens ein Stativ gebraucht (das ich aber nicht auch noch herumschleppe) und zweitens hätte es windstill sein müssen, denn die Wolken zogen zu schnell vorbei.

Hier sind noch mehr, diesmal mit der A7III und dem Tamron 28-75 gemacht. Gleiche Methode wie mit der A7II, also meistens um -0,7 bis -1 EV unterbelichtet und nachträglich aufgehellt, damit Schnee und Himmel gut dargestellt werden.
Man merkt aber deutlich, dass das Samyang weniger für Landschaft und Natur geeignet ist und mehr für Portrait. Beim Samyang sehen die RAW so ausgewaschen, kontrastarm aus, die Farben sind schwächer und es hat einen leichten Gelbstich im Vergleich zum Tamron. Gut, die Sonne knallte ziemlich herunter, aber trotzdem schneidet das Tamron bei Landschaft und Natur deutlich besser ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> An meinem Bildschirm sehe ich nur eine schwache Aura um die Kirche herum. Villeicht ist dein Bildschirm zu hell?


Mein TV, auf den ich hier schaue, ist eher energiesparend eingestellt, zumal ich ein zu helles bild nicht mag. Von daher ist er eher zu dunkel.


> Meiner stimmt zumindest mit meinen Ausdrucken überein, weil ich ihn extra so abgestimmt habe und immer Probeausdrucke gemacht habe. Man sollte die Bilder sowieso immer an einem richtigen Bildschirm anschauen, ich habe schon öfters gemerkt, dass sie am Handy bescheiden aussehen.


Ich drucke nichts aus, weshalb ich den bildschirm auch nicht auf einen drucker abstimmen müßte. Auf der anderen seite, du hast deinen bildschirm auf eine drucker-papier kombination abgestimmt. Auf anderem papier sieht der druck auch anders aus.


> Ein Verlaufsfilter nützt mir nur etwas, wenn es einen Horizont gegeben hätte, sonst wären Kirche und Berge zu dunkel gewesen.


Dann hätte ich aber wenigstens einen ND-filter genommen. Die dinger verbessern auch etwas den kontrast.


> Für eine Mehrfachbelichtung hätte ich erstens ein Stativ gebraucht (das ich aber nicht auch noch herumschleppe) und zweitens hätte es windstill sein müssen, denn die Wolken zogen zu schnell vorbei.


Wofür braucht man bei einer mehrfachbelichtung ein stativ?  Ich stelle an meiner kamera ein, ob ich 2, 3 oder 5 bilder und wieviel spreizung ich haben will. Dazu noch den stabi an und anschließend rattert die kamera die aufnahmen durch -> fertig. Die RAW-dateien kann man dann am rechner zu einem HDR zusammen basteln oder man macht das gleich im jpg-modus der kamera und dann bastelt die. 


> Hier sind noch mehr, diesmal mit der A7III und dem Tamron 28-75 gemacht.


Na die sehen doch gleich viel besser aus.  Allerdings sieht man bei den bergen noch, das du die dunklen bereiche sehr hoch gezogen hast.
Ich schätze aber mal, das dem samyang doch einiges an vergütung fehlt. Entsprechend erzeugt es nicht so viel kontrast wie das tamron.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Juni 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na die sehen doch gleich viel besser aus.  Allerdings sieht man bei den bergen noch, das du die dunklen bereiche sehr hoch gezogen hast.
> Ich schätze aber mal, das dem samyang doch einiges an vergütung fehlt. Entsprechend erzeugt es nicht so viel kontrast wie das tamron.



Nope, diesmal habe ich bei den Bildern mit dem Pinsel die dunkleren Bereiche genau markiert und habe die Bereiche zwischen Himmel und Berge ausgelassen, weil die hell genug waren. Weder an meinem Handy, noch an meinem TV, noch an meinem Bildschirm sieht da etwas merkwürdig aus.
Von den vorherigen Bildern sieht man auch nur um die kleine Kapelle eine leichte Aura und das sehe ich auf meinem Handy, meinem Bildschirm und meinem TV. Das lag daran, dass ich da nicht fein mit dem Pinsel gearbeitet habe und allgemein die Schatten aufgehellt habe.
Du solltest vielleicht mal den Energiesparmodus deaktivieren, damit alles korrekt dargestellt wird.
Der Energiesparmodus heißt nicht umsonst so. Da wird bei Farben, Kontrasten, Helligkeit usw. eingespart.

Außerdem musst du bedenken, dass die Berge voll Schnee sind, d.h. die reflektieren das Licht, wodurch der Himmel im Bereich der Berge etwas heller / dunstiger aussieht. Um die Berge ist auch immer wieder so ein leichter Wolkendunst. Ist aber bei den RAWs und JPEGs genauso.
Deswegen kann das Blau des Himmels nicht absolut gleichmäßig sein. Könnte ich in der Nachbearbeitung machen, sähe dann aber absolut künstlich aus.
Auf dem Bild mit dem Löwenzahn sieht man z.B. über den Bergen einen leichten Wolkenschleier, wie feiner Nebel. Der war aber schon beim Fotografieren so.
Vereinzelt sieht man auch hauchfeine Wölkchen, wenn man reinzoomt. Das ist keine Aura vom Nachbearbeiten, sondern Dunst, der allgemein an fast allen Bergen hing.
Ich bin kein Meteorologe, aber wenn es so heiß ist, schmilzt der Schnee und ich vermute, dass sich deshalb leichter Dunst / Nebel über den Bergen sammelt.
Auch die Berge ohne Schnee sind erst vom Schnee befreit worden, d.h. alles ist feuchter als im Tal, weshalb wohl auch da eher Dunst / Nebel aufsteigt.

Meinen Bildschirm habe ich an Ausdrucke angepasst, damit die Farben so dargestellt werden, wie sie herauskommen.
Aber wie gesagt, diesmal sieht am Handy nichts komisch aus, auf meinem Bildschirm auch nichts und auf meinem TV auch nicht. Mehr Bildschirme habe ich nicht zum testen.

Bei Mehrfachbelichtungen habe ich trotzdem das Problem, dass sich nichts bewegen darf.
Hast du außerdem schon mal gesehen, wie die HDR Bilder OOC aussehen? Da sieht man eine deutliche Aura am Horizont oder um Bäume / Gebäude und sobald sich etwas bewegt, hast du Unschärfen im Bereich der Bewegung (Äste, Wolken, Grashalme...)



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schätze aber mal, das dem samyang doch einiges an vergütung fehlt. Entsprechend erzeugt es nicht so viel kontrast wie das tamron.



Jup, ist aber auch kein Wunder zu dem Preis. Aber wie gesagt, für Portraits ist es wunderbar.
Demnächst werde ich mir noch ein 85mm holen. Vermutlich das Sony F1.8, das eigentlich sehr gut sein soll.
Mal schauen, wie sich das dann bei Landschaften schlägt. Aber von typischen Portrait Objektiven erwarte ich ich nicht, dass sie bei Landschaften super abschneiden.

Hier mal noch ein RAW mit der A7II und dem Samyang. An den Wolken und dem Himmel sieht man den Gelbstich obwohl die Sonne von links oben bzw fast hinter mir war, aber sonst ist es äußerst scharf.
Auch Kontraste und Farben könnten besser sein, aber wie gesagt, ist eben für Portraits und bei Portraits sind etwas verhaltener Kontrast und weniger knallige Farben besser.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen Ausschnitt, weil er zu weit weg war.


Edit: Auf dem zweiten Bild (mit dem Tamron) siehst du den gleichen Effekt, wie bei den anderen Bildern mit Bergen, obwohl ich nichts daran bearbeitet habe (nur Zuschnitt auf Quadrat). Da wird hinten bei den Bergen alles dunstiger / nebeliger und der Himmel verläuft vom satten Blau in dunstiges Blau.
Das ist ganz normal, wenn man da in die Ferne schaut.


----------



## mattinator (8. Juni 2019)

Mal wieder ein paar kleinere Impressionen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Juni 2019)

So, nach langer Abstinenz und einem enttäuschenden Fehlschlag letztes WE, bin ich heute morgen wieder mal da hin gefahren, wo ich 2012 mit den ersten Makros angefangen habe. Also diese Gegend ist nach wie vor eine Perle. Einfach nur alles pure Natur. Vom Wald bis zum Moor alles dabei. Mittlerweile sogar Raubfliegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Juni 2019)

Und noch ein paar 
Wieder mit der A7III und dem Tamron.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juni 2019)

Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juni 2019)

Flieger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (14. Juni 2019)

Habe mir für den Familiennachwuchs eigentlich für 80€ ne 1080p Video-Digicam geholt, aber sie macht unerwartet auch ganz nette Makros.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Avatar aus einer andern Perspektive



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (15. Juni 2019)

letztes wochenende an der elbe ...


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Juni 2019)

Habe gestern beim Sonnenuntergang mal das Sony 85mm F1.8 getestet.
Für Portraits ist es vollkommen ausreichend und ich sehe keinen Sinn, das teurere Sony GM F1.4 zu nehmen. Das Samyang AF 85mm F1.4 ist etwas schärfer, hat dafür aber den langsameren AF.

Auch für Natur ist es zu gebrauchen. Direkt gegen die Sonne hat man zwar Flares, aber keine CA oder sonstige Probleme. 
Die Flares kann man bei Bedarf ins Bild mit einbauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. Juni 2019)

Komisch, in letzter Zeit sehe ich oft irgendwelche Schlangen. Und natürlich Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

@Rage1988

ich finde das sind schöne Aufnahmen , irgendwie surreal , sieht aus wie aus einem Computerspiel von 2077


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> @Rage1988
> 
> ich finde das sind schöne Aufnahmen , irgendwie surreal , sieht aus wie aus einem Computerspiel von 2077



Danke . Ich versuche den Bildern (wenn es  sich eher um alltägliche, langweiligere Motive handelt) in der Nachbearbeitung einen gewissen Touch zu verleihen, damit sie etwas interessanter wirken.
In dem Fall war das Licht der Sonne schon perfekt, wodurch man da mehr machen konnte.
Wäre es die Mittagssonne gewesen, sähe es trotz Nachbearbeitung langweilig aus.
Wenn man mit den Schärfebereichen der Kameras / Objektive arbeitet, kann man auch noch unterschiedliche Eindrücke erzeugen. Beim zweiten Bild bspw. wollte ich alles im unteren Schatten unschärfer haben und nur das, was von der Sonne beleuchtet wurde, sollte scharf sein.
Da der Schatten aber schräg verläuft, ist auch die linke beleuchtete Ecke, die über dem Schatten beginnt, etwas unschärfer. Trotzdem wird der Blick eher auf den Streifen mit den vereinzelten Mohnblumen gerichtet.

Beim untersten Bild ragte nur die eine Mohnblume zwischen mehreren Kornblumen hervor und die wollte ich dann mehr herausstellen.
Deswegen hatte ich da eine ziemlich offene Blende (vielleicht war es sogar F1.8).

Das Lustige ist immer, dass von etlichen Bildern, die gemacht wurden und die ich vor Ort für gut befunden hatte, nur max. 10% dann auch wirklich meinen Ansprüchen genügen 
Oft ziehe ich auch los und es gibt danach dann kein einzige Bild dabei, das mich überzeugt, aber ich hatte Spaß


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

kannst du mal die paar Bilder unbearbeitet hochladen  ?  

Würde mich jetzt echt interessieren, gerade die Bilder auf was ich meinen Post/gefällt mir .... eigentlich bezogen hatte   ,   die in dem Tal ! 

Die sind echt krass^^


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> kannst du mal die paar Bilder unbearbeitet hochladen  ?
> 
> Würde mich jetzt echt interessieren, gerade die Bilder auf was ich meinen Post/gefällt mir .... eigentlich bezogen hatte   ,   die in dem Tal !
> 
> Die sind echt krass^^



Ich schau mal, ob ich es heute Abend schaffe, zumindest die von den letzten Bildern


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> kannst du mal die paar Bilder unbearbeitet hochladen  ?
> 
> Würde mich jetzt echt interessieren, gerade die Bilder auf was ich meinen Post/gefällt mir .... eigentlich bezogen hatte   ,   die in dem Tal !
> 
> Die sind echt krass^^



So, hier mal die letzten 3 Bilder. Das sind die RAWs aus der A7II mit dem Sony 85mm F1.8, komplett unberührt.

Bei Bild 1 habe ich gar nicht so viel gemacht. Lediglich die Sonne, den Himmel etwas herausgearbeitet und etwas an den Lichtern / Schatten gedreht.
Bei Bild 2 habe ich den Horizont ausgerichtet, weil er schief war, habe den Himmel mehr rausgearbeitet, etwas mehr Kontraste und etwas mehr Dynamik hinzugefügt. Außerdem habe ich aus dem Bild einen Ausschnitt genommen.
Bei Bild 3 habe ich den quadratischen Ausschnitt genommen und habe an den Kontrasten / Farben herumgespielt.


----------



## tropico1 (18. Juni 2019)

totovo schrieb:


> Gartenmakrographie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey totovo, mit welscher Kamera hast du das fotografiert? Die Fotos sind mega schon.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> So, hier mal die letzten 3 Bilder. Das sind die RAWs aus der A7II mit dem Sony 85mm F1.8, komplett unberührt.
> 
> Bei Bild 1 habe ich gar nicht so viel gemacht. Lediglich die Sonne, den Himmel etwas herausgearbeitet und etwas an den Lichtern / Schatten gedreht.
> Bei Bild 2 habe ich den Horizont ausgerichtet, weil er schief war, habe den Himmel mehr rausgearbeitet, etwas mehr Kontraste und etwas mehr Dynamik hinzugefügt. Außerdem habe ich aus dem Bild einen Ausschnitt genommen.
> Bei Bild 3 habe ich den quadratischen Ausschnitt genommen und habe an den Kontrasten / Farben herumgespielt.



Ich finde es sehr beeindruckend was aus Bild 1 und 2 rausgekommen ist .
Aber grad bei Bild 1 im Original , kommt die Kamera echt an die Realität bzw an das menschliche Auge ran .  echt tolle Kamera.
Weil wenn du in die Sonne gugst kurz über die Ähren siehst du da auch kein Grün mehr ^^
Bild 1 im Original finde ich fast noch besser  .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juni 2019)

Bild 2    ,   es ist strahlend blauer Himmel  aber das "Grün "    Gras   sieht aus als wäre es Dämmerung   , das ist etwas komisch 

glaube da hast du zuviel an den Einstellungen rumgespielt  oder ?

Aber was du später in der Nachbearbeitung draus gemacht hast  sieht schon geil aus !  ,  aber unrealistisch  genau wie das Original


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr beeindruckend was aus Bild 1 und 2 rausgekommen ist .
> Aber grad bei Bild 1 im Original , kommt die Kamera echt an die Realität bzw an das menschliche Auge ran .  echt tolle Kamera.
> Weil wenn du in die Sonne gugst kurz über die Ähren siehst du da auch kein Grün mehr ^^
> Bild 1 im Original finde ich fast noch besser  .



Naja, je nachdem, wie man belichtet. Das, was das menschliche Auge so wahrnimmt, nimmt der Sensor auch auf, nur wird es nicht dargestellt.
Die Infos kann man aber in der Bearbeitung herauskitzeln.
Das kann heutzutage eigentlich jede Kamera. Bei VF Kameras hast du nur einen höheren Dynamikumfang, d.h. man kann aus den dunklen Stellen mehr herausholen, ohne das man Qualitätsverluste hat.
Auch aus den hellen Stellen kann man noch viel herausholen, allerdings nicht so viel wie aus unterbelichteten Stellen.

Deswegen wende ich auch nicht die ETTR (Expose to the right = nach rechts belichten -> maximal mögliche Helligkeit nutzen, ohne das die hellen Stellen ausgebrannt sind) Technik an, weil die heutzutage keinen Sinn für Landschaften macht und da v.a. heutige VF Kameras in der Lage sind, die dunklen Stellen verlustfrei aufzuhellen. Diese Theorie ist von 2003 und die Kameras waren damals nicht dazu in der Lage bzw. man hatte bei den dunklen Stellen Qualitätsverluste.
Ich versuche immer die hellsten Stellen bestmöglich darzustellen wodurch ich oft unterbelichte (je nach Licht eben).
Im Fall von Bild 1 konnte ich aber nicht noch weiter unterbelichten, denn ich wollte noch die Ären schön beleuchtet haben und nicht komplett schwarz.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bild 2    ,   es ist strahlend blauer Himmel  aber das "Grün "    Gras   sieht aus als wäre es Dämmerung   , das ist etwas komisch
> 
> glaube da hast du zuviel an den Einstellungen rumgespielt  oder ?
> 
> Aber was du später in der Nachbearbeitung draus gemacht hast  sieht schon geil aus !  ,  aber unrealistisch  genau wie das Original



Da ist genau das, was ich weiter oben erklärt habe. Der Himmel wird perfekt dargestellt und der Rest zu dunkel und zu kalt.
Deswegen kommt dann die RAW Bearbeitung, wo ich diese unterbelichteten Bereiche einfach noch aufhellen kann.
Das Ergebnis ist ein perfekter Himmel und eine normal belichtete Landschaft.
Je nach Situation sind fast alle meiner Bilder in vielen Bereichen zu dunkel, außer Portraits


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juni 2019)

blöde Frage jetzt :  Machst du die Nachbearbeitung direkt mit der Kamera ?  Oder Später am Rechner?   

Ich bin kein Fotograf , aber mag schöne Bilder ^^
Du redest jetzt pracktisch mit nem Noob 

Und funktioniert das dann mit jeder Software zb Photoshop oder brauch bzw machst du das dann mit der mitgelieferten Sony software ?


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> blöde Frage jetzt :  Machst du die Nachbearbeitung direkt mit der Kamera ?  Oder Später am Rechner?
> 
> Ich bin kein Fotograf , aber mag schöne Bilder ^^
> Du redest jetzt pracktisch mit nem Noob



Kein Problem 
Also du hast die Möglichkeit an der Kamer viel einzustellen, was allerdings sehr mühsam ist und allzu viel kann man da auch nicht machen. Wenn man ein Shooting hat und nicht in einem Studio ist, hat man auch nicht die Zeit und Möglichkeit ständig an der Kamera herumzustellen. Wenn man das nutzt, was man an der Kamera einstellt, erhält man die Ergebnisse als JPEGs.
Jeder Kamerasoftware bringt schon gewisse Grundeinstellungen mit, weshalb die JPEGs aus einer Kamera eben schon von der Kamerasoftware bearbeitet sind. Die Ergebnisse sind aber immer nicht so der Hit und besindern bei schwierigen Situationen muss man sich entscheiden: Belichte ich alles korrekt, nur die hellen Stellen oder nur die dunken Stellen. Meistens belichtet man dann eben den gesamten Bereich möglichst gut.

Nutzt man stattdessen die RAW Dateien der Kameras, erhält man absolute Rohdateien, die von keiner Einstellung (außer Blende, Belichtungszeit und ISO) berührt wurden.
Die RAW Dateien sind oft nicht wirklich der Hit, weswegen es dann eben Nachbearbeitungsprogramme am PC gibt.
In meinem Fall nutze ich Luminar 3, es gibt aber auch etliche andere.
In diesen Programmen kann ich dann das machen, was die Kamerasoftware bei den JPEGs macht, nur noch deutlich mehr und in einem größeren Umfang.
Oft gibt es auch von den Kameraherstellern mitgelieferte Software, deren Umfang ist aber sehr begrenzt.

Viele Fotografen haben bei ihren Bildern (meistens bei Portraits) auch ihren eigenen Stil. Da sieht man, weil sich alle Portrait Bilder in gewissen Sachen ähneln (Stimmung, Farben usw.).
Das kann man natürlich auch alles in der RAW Bearbeitung so einstellen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juni 2019)

Also hat die raw-Datei mehr Infos ,.....    die man nicht direkt sehen kann , aber später sichtbar machen kann wenn man möchte ?   was bei einem jpg nicht mehr geht ?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden ?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Also hat die raw-Datei mehr Infos ,.....    die man nicht direkt sehen kann , aber später sichtbar machen kann wenn man möchte ?   was bei einem jpg nicht mehr geht ?
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden ?



Ja, jpeg Dateien sind komprimiert, da gehen Informationen verloren. Das kann man auch sehen, je nach Kompression mehr oder weniger gut. JPEG – Wikipedia


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juni 2019)

Und wie groß ist so eine raw,datei mit so einer Kamera mit voller Auflösung  wie er sie hat  ?


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und wie groß ist so eine raw,datei mit so einer Kamera mit voller Auflösung  wie er sie hat  ?



Sorry war grad bei nem Portrait Shooting, weil die Sonne perfekt war. 

RAWs gibt es komprimiert und unkomprimiert. Bei Fuji Kameras ist die Komprimierung fast vollständig verlustfrei. Bei Sony hat man leider Verluste, weswegen ich die unkomprimierten RAWs nutze. Die sind bei den A7II und A7III  ca. 50MB groß.
Die komprimierten sind so um die 30MB.

JPEGs kann man auch nachbearbeiten, aber wegen dem Dateiformat hast du weniger Infos in der Datei und kannst deswegen nicht allzu viel bearbeiten.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und wie groß ist so eine raw,datei mit so einer Kamera mit voller Auflösung  wie er sie hat  ?



Ich kenne seine Kamera nicht. 

Die RAW-Dateien meiner Kamera (Nikon mit 24MP) liegen bei 18-22MB.
Da diese Größe nicht immer identisch ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier schon eine geringfügige Kompression angewendet wurde. 
Aus Bequemlichkeit habe ich eingestellt, dass jedes Bild in RAW und JPEG gespeichert wird, letztere haben meist etwa 10MB pro Stück wenn sie aus der Kamera kommen. 
Wie groß die Dateien nach der Bearbeitung sind, hängt hauptsächlich davon ab, wie sehr man nachschärft/Kontraste verstärkt, und mit welcher Qualitätsstufe und Auflösung man das Bild speichert. 


Je nach Hersteller und Auflösung können diese Dateien noch deutlich größer werden. Ich habe gehört, bei der großen Kamera von Hasselblad liegt jedes Bild bei ~250MB. (Hasselblad Kameras spucken auch gar kein anderes Format aus. Wer sich so eine Kamera antut, wird eh jedes Bild von Hand entwickeln wollen.)


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. Juni 2019)

Jetzt kommt ja grad haufen Werbung für die a7III  ,   ich hab mal geschaut  ....    2000 ca ohne Objektiv   ein Schnäppchen ist das nicht .  Aber jedes Hobby hat halt seinen Preis grad wenn auch Qualität im Vordergrund steht 
Macht schon gute Bilder ,  ich glaube mehr brauch man nicht wirklich .

Vor 2 Jahren ca hab ich mir mal ein paar Bilder von einer Hasselblad angeschaut  ka wieviel Megapixel die Bilder hatten ,  aber da kann man zb auf eine Blüte im Landschaftsbild reinzoomen und es ist immernoch scharf und detailreich .
Das ist schon krass  ,   aber 20.000€ ohne Objektiv ist auch krass  xD


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ja grad haufen Werbung für die a7III  ,   ich hab mal geschaut  ....    2000 ca ohne Objektiv   ein Schnäppchen ist das nicht .  Aber jedes Hobby hat halt seinen Preis grad wenn auch Qualität im Vordergrund steht
> Macht schon gute Bilder ,  ich glaube mehr brauch man nicht wirklich .
> 
> Vor 2 Jahren ca hab ich mir mal ein paar Bilder von einer Hasselblad angeschaut  ka wieviel Megapixel die Bilder hatten ,  aber da kann man zb auf eine Blüte im Landschaftsbild reinzoomen und es ist immernoch scharf und detailreich .
> Das ist schon krass  ,   aber 20.000€ ohne Objektiv ist auch krass  xD



Man braucht keine Kamera, die 2000€ kostet .
Schöne Bilder bekommt man mit jeder anderen Kamera auch hin, wenn man weiß wie.
Natürlich hat jeder Sensor seine Vor- und Nachteile und da muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was zur eigenen Fotografie passt. 
Ich mag den Kleinbild Sensor und dessen Möglichkeiten und würde keinen kleineren Sensor mehr nutzen wollen.
Bevor ich VF Kameras kennengelernt habe, habe ich da aber auch noch anders gedacht. 

24MP reichen mir auch vollkommen. Ich brauche keine 40MP oder Mittelformat mit 100MP. Denn da kann man gleich seinen PC mit Festplatten vollpacken


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Kamera, die 2000€ kostet .
> 
> 24MP reichen mir auch vollkommen. Ich brauche keine 40MP oder Mittelformat mit 100MP. Denn da kann man gleich seinen PC mit Festplatten vollpacken



jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt  :   Voll Format ( Kamera )sollte doch dann nochmehr Platz belegen  wie Mittelformat  ?

Die Hasselblad für 20k ist doch ne VF-Kamera   ?  Und die Bilder hatten  glaub ca 60-100mb   bei glaub vielen Megapixeln ( weiß nicht mehr )  58MP  vielleicht.....

Kannst du mir das aufdröseln ?

was ich meine ist :  Megapixel sagt ja erstmal nix aus  , aber in bezug auf Mittelformat  zu Vollformat ?   Unterschied ?


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt  :   Voll Format ( Kamera )sollte doch dann nochmehr Platz belegen  wie Mittelformat  ?
> 
> Die Hasselblad für 20k ist doch ne VF-Kamera   ?  Und die Bilder hatten  glaub ca 60-100mb   bei glaub vielen Megapixeln ( weiß nicht mehr )  58MP  vielleicht.....
> 
> ...



Der Begriff Vollformat ist auch eignetlich falsch. Der Sensor ist ein Kleinbild Sensor und der ist kleiner als Mittelformat.

Bildsensor – Wikipedia

Die Hasselblad hat einen Mittelformat Sensor.
Mittelformat kenne ich nur von Hasselblad und Fujifilm.
Bei 40-50 MP dürften unkomprimierte RAWs so 100-120MB sein. Eine neue von den Fuji Mittelformat hat sogar 100MP.

Naja, die MP Zahl gibt zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt. Bei Kleinbild Sensoren sind es max. 40-50MP. Bei Mittelformat geht eben auch noch mehr.
Bei APS-C Sensoren sind es max. 24-26 MP und bei MFT aktuell 20MP.
Mehr MP würden vermutlich gehen, macht aber keinen Sinn, weil dann das ISO Rauschen früher einsetzen würde. Für normale Anwendungen reichen 16-24MP vollkommen aus.


Edit: Vielleicht solltest du mal einen eigenen Thread öffnen, wenn du Fragen hast, denn eigentlich sollten hier Bilder gepostet werden 
bzw. hier gibts den Diskussions Thread: Der DI-Diskussions-Thread


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Edit: Vielleicht solltest du mal einen eigenen Thread öffnen, wenn du Fragen hast, denn eigentlich sollten hier Bilder gepostet werden
> bzw. hier gibts den Diskussions Thread: Der DI-Diskussions-Thread



Erstmal danke für deine ausführlichen Erklärungen ,  hab wieder was dazugelernt , gerade bei deinem letzten Post !

Dann schieb mal Bilder rein    sehen wolln ^^

PS: und wieso heißt das dann Vollformat ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt : Voll Format ( Kamera )sollte doch dann nochmehr Platz belegen wie Mittelformat ?


wie rage1988 schon schrieb Vollformat=Kleinbild
Und genau wegen dieser mißverständlichkeit schreibe ich generell "kleinbild".


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mittelformat kenne ich nur von Hasselblad und Fujifilm.


Pentax hat in der größe aber schon ewig ein 50 mpix nachtsichtgerät. (die 645Z)


> Bei 40-50 MP dürften unkomprimierte RAWs so 100-120MB sein. Eine neue von den Fuji Mittelformat hat sogar 100MP.


Also ich kenne nur verlustfrei komprimiertes RAW und da kann man ca. 1Mbyte pro Mpix rechnen.


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> PS: und wieso heißt das dann Vollformat ?


Weil canon bei der einführung den größten und längsten haben wollte (marketing-technisch) ohne darauf rücksicht zu nehmen, das es auch noch größer werden könnte. 
Außerdem klingt das doch gut. Mit so einer kamera ist man halt "bestens bestückt".


----------



## mattinator (22. Juni 2019)

Aus dem Landschaftsschutzgebiet Elsterniederung und westliche Oberlausitzer Heide zwischen Senftenberg und Ortrand. Die Krabbenspinne auf dem ersten Foto ist bei uns in Deutschland sehr selten (Rote Liste).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juni 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Pentax hat in der größe aber schon ewig ein 50 mpix nachtsichtgerät. (die 645Z)
> 
> Also ich kenne nur verlustfrei komprimiertes RAW und da kann man ca. 1Mbyte pro Mpix rechnen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, Pentax ist bei Mittelformat auch dabei.
Bei den Kameras, die ich bisher hatte, konnte ich bei den RAWs immer zwischen unkomprimierten und (verlustfrei) komprimierten RAWs wählen.
Bei unkomprimierten RAWs habe ich bei 24MP 47 MB große RAWs, wenn ich sie komprimieren würde, dann so um die 30 MB.

Damit hier nicht nur geschrieben wird, auch mal ein alibi Bild 
Sony A7II mit dem Sony 85mm F1.8 bei F8. Mein Samyang 135mm F2.0 ist zwar um Welten schärfer, aber was das Sony 85mm für das Geld leistet, ist absolut überzeugend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (23. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. Juni 2019)

Wo hastn die Libelle gefunden ?


----------



## mattinator (24. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wo hastn die Libelle gefunden ?



Schönteichen (Google Maps). Ich hatte eigentlich eine andere im Fokus, die immer wieder weggeflogen und wiedergekommen ist. Da hat sich diese genau neben mir hingesetzt. War sogar das bessere Motiv, da die andere auf einem abgesägten Baumstumpf gar nicht so gut zu sehen war.
Gibt dort viele Libellen, auch sehr viele unterschiedliche Arten.

EDIT: Heute Morgen an der Kreuzung mit dem Smartphone (Galaxy S3 LTE). Besser, als ich erwartet hatte. Nur etwas zugeschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (29. Juni 2019)

Meine drei Lieblinge von heute Morgen! 

Mädesüß-Perlmutterfalter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großer Perlmutterfalter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dickkopffalter (wahrsch. Braunkolbiger Dickkopffalter)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (29. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War wieder auf Balkonien und da wächst dieser schöne Schmetterlingsflieder. Das Bokeh im Hintergrund produzieren die umliegenden Felder und Häuser


----------



## mattinator (30. Juni 2019)

Der war irgendwie schwierig, so flatterig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Juli 2019)

Ein Sonnenstern mit der A7III und dem Sony 85mm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das hier war gestern mit der A7II und dem Tamron. Ich hatte gehofft, dass der Himmel wieder so blutrot wird, aber das wurde er wieder nur, als ich unterwegs war und keine Kamera hatte -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. Juli 2019)

Das hat heute besser geklappt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein paar weitere Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Juli 2019)

Noch mal ein Dickkopffalter von heute (wieder freihand). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. Juli 2019)

Ungewollter Motion Blur Effekt. Außerdem stimmt der Fokus auch nicht.
Ich hätte das Taubenschwänzchen lieber scharf gehabt, bin jedoch froh,
dass ich überhaupt einen Versuch auf das Foto bekommen habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Weibchen des Kaisermantels sehen ja auch cool aus, hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein Schachbrett, Distelfalter und Rosenkäfer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (6. Juli 2019)

Bin gestern mal ein bisschen durch die Nachbarschaft gegangen, weil Ich meine Kamera verkaufe und ein paar Testbilder für den Verkauf erstellt habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Juli 2019)

Sieht verdammt schön aus, wo du da wohnst


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2019)

Wieder mal etwas von der Roten Liste der in Deutschland gefährdeten Arten, der Warzenbeißer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist ganz zutraulich auf meine hingehaltene Hand geklettert und hat gleich versucht, meinen Finger zu futtern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2019)

Der "Superman" unter den pflanzen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wehrt sich nicht nur gegen die trockenheit, sondern steht auch noch mitten auf einer motocross-strecke!


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wehrt sich nicht nur gegen die trockenheit, sondern steht auch noch mitten auf einer motocross-strecke!


Passt zwar nicht ganz so gut hier hin, ist mir aber gleich eingefallen: YouTube.
Damit es nicht ganz so daneben ist, hier noch ein Löwenzahn von mir (hoffentlich ist es auch einer).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (8. Juli 2019)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Dickkopffalter von heute (wieder freihand).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seht schone Farben und bouket!
Du hast das bestimmt schon mal erwähnt, aber kannst du mir sagen womit du das Bild gemacht hast?
Thx



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juli 2019)

Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2019)

Baruther Urstromtal und Luckenwalder Heide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit, da noch kein neuer Beitrag seit gestern:
Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Insekten man noch nicht kennt. Aber schön anzusehen sind sie allemal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Juli 2019)

Gestatten, Yasmin von der Fensterbank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juli 2019)

Beifang...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (17. Juli 2019)

Heutige Mondfinsternis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juli 2019)

Bei uns gab es leider nur Wolken. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (17. Juli 2019)

Hier war es sehr bewölkt. Daher nix von mir


----------



## bruderbethor (22. Juli 2019)

Hi,
nach etwas längerer Zeit habe ich auch hier mal wieder etwas bei zu tragen. 14 Tage Island im Mai 2019. Ein wunderschönes Land.

Bilder in "groß" gibt's hier:
LUX L!KE | Flickr

Einen kurzen Film mit den schönsten Bewegtbildern hier : ----->  https://youtu.be/mB_DbfH_hfw <------


Vg Ben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

Da sind sehr schöne Bilder bei Flickr dabei 
Habe dich gleich mal geaddet


----------



## bruderbethor (22. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da sind sehr schöne Bilder bei Flickr dabei
> Habe dich gleich mal geaddet



Oh, danke


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

Ich war auch damals in Island. Ein wunderschönes Land.
Da will ich unbedingt noch einmal hin und statt komplett die Ringstraße zu fahren würde ich ins Innladn wollen


----------



## bruderbethor (22. Juli 2019)

Der Tourismus hat schon stark zugenommen. Die großen Sehenswürdigkeiten an der Ringstraße oder am Golden Circle sind schon im Mai stark besucht gewesen. Ich kann nur empfehlen einfach mal dort an zu halte wo keine Autos stehen oder einfach mal durchs Land zu wandern. Zeit sollte man mitbringen. Wer in 7 Tagen die Insel umrundet wird viel zu gehetzt sein um die wahre Schönheit und Ruhe genießen zu können. Wir hatten leider auch nur 14 Tage. Wer nur die Tourismus Orte Besucht beraubt sich in meinen Augen selbst der schönsten Erfahrungen. Wir haben absichtlich Gullfoss und Diamond-Beach ausgelassen, weil wir keine Lust hatten die Stativfüße in die Mulden des Vorgängers zu stellen. Einfach mal etwas anderes sehen als 90% der Touristen war unser Ziel. Wir werden definitiv wieder kommen 

vg Ben


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Der Tourismus hat schon stark zugenommen. Die großen Sehenswürdigkeiten an der Ringstraße oder am Golden Circle sind schon im Mai stark besucht gewesen. Ich kann nur empfehlen einfach mal dort an zu halte wo keine Autos stehen oder einfach mal durchs Land zu wandern. Zeit sollte man mitbringen. Wer in 7 Tagen die Insel umrundet wird viel zu gehetzt sein um die wahre Schönheit und Ruhe genießen zu können. Wir hatten leider auch nur 14 Tage. Wer nur die Tourismus Orte Besucht beraubt sich in meinen Augen selbst der schönsten Erfahrungen. Wir haben absichtlich Gullfoss und Diamond-Beach ausgelassen, weil wir keine Lust hatten die Stativfüße in die Mulden des Vorgängers zu stellen. Einfach mal etwas anderes sehen als 90% der Touristen war unser Ziel. Wir werden definitiv wieder kommen
> 
> vg Ben



Wir sind damals 14 Tage um ganz Island herum und hatten dadurch viel Zeit, auch für Orte abseits der Ringstraße. Wir waren Ende September und da war kein Tourismus mehr zu sehen, was herrlich war. In den meisten Unterkünften waren wir ganz alleine . Das ist aber auch schon wieder ein paar Jahre her und seitdem wurde Island ja immer beliebter und Stellen, die wir einfach betreten konnten, wurden mittlerweile gesperrt, weil sich Idioten eben zu nah an einen Abgrund gestellt haben 
Das Wetter war zwar stellenweise äußerst mies, aber mit entsprechender Kleidung kein Problem 
Man sieht an Landschaft aber einfach alles, wenn man Island einmal komplett umrundet: Steinwüsten, Mooslandschaften, Geysire, rauchende Vulkanlandschaften, die nach Schwefel stinken, Eisberge, Wasserfälle, schwarze Strände, Gletscher...

Trotzdem würde ich mit einem Jeep gerne ins Innland, denn mit dem damaligen Mietauto durfte man nicht alle Straßen befahren.
Im Innland sieht man garantiert keine Menschenseele


----------



## DPr (23. Juli 2019)

2016 an der Ostsee. Erster Zufallsversuch mit Sternen knipsen..


----------



## JackA (23. Juli 2019)

Leider abgestürzt bei mir...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (25. Juli 2019)

Endlich mal auf die Schnelle die 7D mit dem alten Joghurtbecher und einem Zwischenring probiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das uralte 55-250



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (28. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2019)

Lila-Blümchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. August 2019)

Mal wieder ein paar kleine Bümchen und Tierchen aus dem Lausitzer Seenland.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. August 2019)

Ich habe da auch mal wieder "langweilige" Blümchen Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Acida-2 (8. August 2019)

Hi Leute,
ich les jetzt schon seit ein paar Tagen hier wieder im Forum und bin jetzt über den Thread hier gestolpert und finde die Bilder zum Teil echt genial 

Ich hab mir vorletztes Winter eine gebrauchte 7D als erste Spiegelreflex gekauft und bin seither damit am spielen, wenn ich Zeit hab ^^ hab allerdings nur Stock-Objektive, weil das Geld derzeit immer noch wo anderes gebraucht wird ...

Bin Zoologie-Student und deshalb immer mit irgendeinem Natur-Fokus 
mal ein paar Bilder die ich letztens in der Bretagne gemacht hab:

alle mit der Canon EOS 7D, Freihand und unbearbeitete jpegs
1: f/5    1/1250s ISO100 100mm
2: f/5       1/800s ISO500 39mm
3: f/5.6          13s ISO400 51mm 
4: f/8       1/400s ISO100 39mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freu mich über Kritiken, bin immer noch am probieren und testen 

lg Acida-2


----------



## der_yappi (8. August 2019)

2 und 4 
Beim ersten wäre mehr Brennweite nötig gewesen.
Und im Vergleich zu 4 stinkt halt 3 leider ab


----------



## JackA (9. August 2019)

Hier hab Ich noch was gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was altes von meiner Olympus E-410



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. August 2019)

Jack, in welchem Park warst du denn da?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (9. August 2019)

Loro Parque auf Teneriffa, ist aber schon etliche Jahre her.
Bin über die Fotos gestolpert weil Ich mal vergleichen wollte, wie damals die Bildqualität bei den Einstiegskameras wie der E-410 war. Ab ISO 800 wurde es aber unerträglich rauschend und heute bekommt man für 100€ eine gebrauchte Systemkamera, für die ISO 6400 kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. August 2019)

Acida-2 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> freu mich über Kritiken, bin immer noch am probieren und testen
> 
> lg Acida-2



Na dann geb ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu 

Bild 1 wäre ganz gut, allerdings war die Brennweite zu kurz. Du könntest in der Nachbearbeitung nur einen Ausschnitt aus dem Bild (den mit dem Vogel) nehmen, dann wird es größer dargestellt, allerdings
hat man dann auch einen Qualitätsverlust. Je nach Megapixel geht das aber noch.

Bild 2 finde ich ganz gut, mir persönlich ist der Schärfebereich aber etwas zu klein. Wenn die Blende weiter geschlossen gewesen wäre, wäre mehr von der Muschel scharf.
So ist die obere runde Muschel leider unscharf. Du hättest außerdem den ISO Wert niedriger lassen können, denn 1/800s brauchst du bei diesem Motiv und 39mm nicht 

Bild 3 finde ich nicht gut. Es gibt nichts Interessantes zu sehen, die Lichtfarben sind merkwürdig und die Qualität ist insgesamt eher schlechter.
Mit einer längeren Brennweite hätte man in hochkant nur den Leuchtturm und die Spiegelung fotografieren können, dann wäre es viel schöner, denn der rot beleuchtete rechte Bereich wäre dann nicht mit drauf.
Außerdem benutzt man bei derartig langen Belcihtungszeiten immer ein Stativ oder legt die Kamera so ab, dass sie sich nicht bewegt. Aus der Hand wird es bei 13s nichts mehr.
Dann hätte man auch die Blende weiter schließen können und hätte den ISO Wert niedriger einstellen können.

Bild 4 gefällt mir sehr gut. Alles ist scharf, die Wolken kommen gut zur Geltung, und das Licht ist auch schön.
Als einzigen Kritikpunkt hätte ich hier, dass du weiter vor zum Wasser gemusst hättest (wenn möglich), denn dann hätte man noch mehr von der Spiegelung im Wasser gesehen und weniger vom eher uninteressanten Strand.


----------



## mattinator (10. August 2019)

Irgendwie war die Heuschrecke etwas zappelig. Hab sie einfach nicht scharf bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Die beiden schwammen / saßen sich heute genau gegenüber, ca. 1/2 Meter Abstand.
Es war bloß nicht ganz klar, wer da wen fressen wollte. Die Ringelnatter war weniger als halb so dick wie der Frosch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2:

Durfte mal den jungen Wölfen beim Spielen zuschauen, allerdings mit ausreichendem Sicherheitsabstand. Näher war nicht drin, da sind sie abgetrabt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine "riesige" Wespenspinne, ein Schmetterling  und ein kleines Rudel Rehe (die anderen waren schon vorbei):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (13. August 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> ….heute bekommt man für 100€ eine gebrauchte Systemkamera, für die ISO 6400 kein Problem darstellt.



Ach na die hätte ich gern mal gesehen. Ich hatte mit der 6D dann endlich eine Knipse bei der ISO 6400 "okay" war. Meine 1Ds III ging gar nur bis ISO 3200. Dass eine 100€ teure Systemkamera da noch schön abliefert bezweifle ich mal. Es sei denn wir sprechen über erbarmungslos entrauschte Bilder im Web-Format.

vg Ben


----------



## JackA (13. August 2019)

Hier:
Reserviert/Verkauft/Erledigt Fujifilm X-A2 95€ - DSLR-Forum
Und hier:
Bildqualitaet | Testbericht zur FujiFilm X-A2 | Testberichte | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin

Und hier ein Test von mir mit 4000/6400 ISO:
Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]


----------



## mattinator (13. August 2019)

Da "grillt" doch schon wieder eine(r). Habe sie nach dem Foto-Shooting schnell von der Straße gescheucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. August 2019)

Fragt mich nicht wie die Pflanze heißt, aber der Regen hat das Rosa zum strahlen gebracht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stachlige Pflanze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2019)

@mattinator Wo warst/wohnst Du das Du frei lebende Wölfe gesehen hast? Ich wäre 100 pro sofort abgedampft.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. August 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Loro Parque auf Teneriffa, ist aber schon etliche Jahre her.
> Bin über die Fotos gestolpert weil...


Sorry, ich habe momentan ein büschen viel um die Ohren. Deinen Post habe ich jetzt erst gelesen.
2014 war ich im Palmitos Park, auf der Nachbar Insel Gran Canaria. Und bin gerade sehr erschrocken über die Waldbrände dort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> @mattinator Wo warst/wohnst Du das Du frei lebende Wölfe gesehen hast? Ich wäre 100 pro sofort abgedampft.


Wohnen in Dresden, hier sind ja auch schon welche gesichtet worden. Die Fotos habe ich in der Nähe von Doberlug-Kirchhain gemacht, an der alten Poststraße bei Schwarzenburg. 
Ein bisschen mulmig war mir schon, aber gesehen habe ich wohl nur die jungen Wölfe. Sobald sie mich entdeckt hatten, sind sie davon getrabt.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. August 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> @mattinator Wo warst/wohnst Du das Du frei lebende Wölfe gesehen hast? Ich wäre 100 pro sofort abgedampft.


Warum das denn? Hast du zu viele Märchen Bücher gelesen?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (14. August 2019)

Sind das nicht eher Goldschakale?


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wölfe bekommt man normalerweise ned vor die Linse.


----------



## bruderbethor (14. August 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Hier:
> Reserviert/Verkauft/Erledigt Fujifilm X-A2 95€ - DSLR-Forum
> Und hier:
> Bildqualitaet | Testbericht zur FujiFilm X-A2 | Testberichte | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin
> ...



Die X-A2 ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, es ist eben die Frage was man unter "problemlos möglich" versteht. ISO 6400 ist das maximum dass man an der X-A2 unter RAW einstellen kann. Gut der APSC-Sensor ist schon mal ein Vorteil in der 100€ klasse  Aber selbst eine Eos 7D II rauscht bei ISO 6400 deutlich, was soll da bei der Fuji anderes passieren 

"...Auch bei weniger Licht kann die FujiFilm X-A2 auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Details werden bis ISO 800 sehr gut und bis ISO 3.200 ohne größere Störungen wiedergegeben. Erst bei ISO 6.400 muss die Rauschreduzierung der Kamera bei den JPEG-Aufnahmen deutlich eingreifen, bzw. die RAW-Bilder zeigen ein gut sichtbares Rauschen..."
--> Fazit | Testbericht zur FujiFilm X-A2 | Testberichte | dkamera.de | Das Digitalkamera-Magazin <--

So genug OT von mir  Ab jetzt kommen wieder Bilder


----------



## FlyKilla (14. August 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Sind das nicht eher Goldschakale?
> 
> 
> Wölfe bekommt man normalerweise ned vor die Linse.


Wenn man z. B. in den Wolfcenter Dörverden geht, kommt man sehr dicht ran. Und man lernt unheimlich viel über die Wölfe. Unter anderem wie grausam das Raubtier Mensch ist. Und das der Wolf, solange er nicht verletzt oder krank ist, vor uns weg läuft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (14. August 2019)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Die X-A2 ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, es ist eben die Frage was man unter "problemlos möglich" versteht. ISO 6400 ist das maximum dass man an der X-A2 unter RAW einstellen kann. Gut der APSC-Sensor ist schon mal ein Vorteil in der 100€ klasse  Aber selbst eine Eos 7D II rauscht bei ISO 6400 deutlich, was soll da bei der Fuji anderes passieren


Ja, du hast Recht, "problemlos" ist das nicht, eher mit Einschränkungen. Aber die X-A2 spielt halt mal eben für 100€ im Vollformats-Sektor mit. Das ist eine Ansage. Ein gut sichtbares Rauschen liefert da die 6D auch ab.


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Sind das nicht eher Goldschakale?
> 
> 
> Wölfe bekommt man normalerweise ned vor die Linse.



Keine Ahnung, das müsste wohl ein Experte beurteilen. Wahrscheinlich sind die Fotos dafür aber zu schlecht. Wie auch immer, ich fand die Begegnung cool. Hier noch ein anderer "Exot" (Bienenfresser) vom Geiseltaler See.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (14. August 2019)

Kurze Frage: Sind Blitze Naturfotos? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. August 2019)

Wenn sie aus heiterem Himmel und nicht aus der Steckdose kommen, würde ich sagen, ja .
Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (14. August 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Hast du zu viele Märchen Bücher gelesen?
> Gruß, Fly



Ka, ich geh lieber auf Nummer Sicher.


----------



## The_Rock (14. August 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Wenn sie aus heiterem Himmel und nicht aus der Steckdose kommen, würde ich sagen, ja .
> Gruß, Fly



Dürfte kein Problem sein. Meine Steckdosen sind eh alle undervoltet


----------



## FlyKilla (15. August 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ka, ich geh lieber auf Nummer Sicher.


Solange du nicht mit einem angeleinten Hund spazieren gehst, hast du nichts zu befürchten. Falls du doch deinen Hund von der Leine lässt, mußt du dir "nur" Sorgen um den Hund machen . Normalerweise verzieht sich der Wolf wenn er einen Menschen wahrnimmt. Er will mit uns nichts zu tun haben. Deswegen ist es äußerst unwahrscheinlich in freier Wildbahn einen Wolf zu sehen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2019)

Diesmal bin ich recht dicht herangekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Habe gerade 3 Wochen Urlaub, da gibt's etwas mehr von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (19. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2019)

Guten Morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (20. August 2019)

Mal wieder 'ne Schlange.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (20. August 2019)

Summer feeling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. August 2019)

Davon speichere ich mir welche.  Hervorragende Bilder!  

Hattest du einen Polfilter drauf?


----------



## The_Rock (22. August 2019)

Danke 
Nope, kein Polfilter. Hab (noch) keinen.


----------



## mattinator (22. August 2019)

Könnte mal ein Schmetterling werden, der Wolfsmilchschwärmer hat wohl keine Freßfeinde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Nutria in der Dahme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acida-2 (23. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Na dann geb ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu
> 
> Bild 1 wäre ganz gut, allerdings war die Brennweite zu kurz. Du könntest  in der Nachbearbeitung nur einen Ausschnitt aus dem Bild (den mit dem  Vogel) nehmen, dann wird es größer dargestellt, allerdings
> hat man dann auch einen Qualitätsverlust. Je nach Megapixel geht das aber noch.
> ...



Sry ich sollte nicht posten und dann nicht mehr antworten, bissl einen Stress gehabt, die letzten 2 Wochen :/ 
Vielen Dank für das gute Feedback! Ich werd schaun, dass ich da ein bissl was verbessere 



> Keine Ahnung, das müsste wohl ein Experte beurteilen. Wahrscheinlich  sind die Fotos dafür aber zu schlecht. Wie auch immer, ich fand die  Begegnung cool.



Das war/sind auf jeden Fall Goldschakal(e), auch wenn es keine Wölfe sind, ein wirklich schöner Fund!  Die Populationen waren relativ lange ziemlich bedroht und auf den Balkan beschränkt. Erholen sich über die letzten Jahre aber wieder sehr gut! Hab persönlich leider noch nie einen in der freien Wildbahn gesehen :/


----------



## JackA (23. August 2019)

Ich war gestern mal wieder im Zoo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. August 2019)

Gestern Abend sah der Himmel echt krass aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (26. August 2019)

Der Anfang des Regenbogens, Rest war einfach „weg“ [emoji33]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2019)

Da sorgt aber jemand fleißig für den Nachwuchs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar kein vierblättriges Kleeblatt, aber sicher auch nicht so häufig zu finden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (30. August 2019)

Für mich die schönste Seite des Sommers (ja ja, steinigt mich )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2019)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Für mich die schönste Seite des Sommers (ja ja, steinigt mich )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solange keine Menscheleben zu beklagen sind wie gerade ein deutscher Bergsteiger in Österreich (Unglueck: Bergsteiger (37) von Blitz getroffen - tot  -
	Dresden -
	Bild.de), ein sehr beeindruckendes Schauspiel. Und natürlich auch die Fotos.

Etwas unspektakulärerer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. September 2019)

Glücklicherweise habe diesmal endlich mal wieder Schmetterlinge erwischt, die nicht kamerascheu sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Fotos 28mm KB-Äquivalent, Ersteres leicht beschnitten, Letzteres mit nachträglich leicht erhöhtem Kontrast/Sättigung.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. September 2019)

Ich habe Flip gefunden 

Leider nur mit dem Handy, sieht aber trotzdem ganz gut aus


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2019)

Stolzer Adler auf der Jagd:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne Spaß, war nur eine olle Möwe. Und die Schärfe meines Kit-Objektivs lässt bei voller Brennweite sehr zu wünschen übrig, aber sonst habe ich nur so kurze Brennweiten da.


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2019)

Heute zum ersten mal die G9 samt 40-150pro im Einsatz gehabt [emoji16]

Wilhelma in Stuttgart hat sich gelohnt.

Aber als kleinen Appetizer zwei kleine Handyfotos (Mi A2 Lite - auch mal mit Snapseed gespielt))

Séamus on Tour beim Damaszenerhaus und bei den Frackträgern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2019)

Mal wieder etwas aus dem Lausitzer Seenland.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. September 2019)

Wolfcenter Dörverden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2019)

Mal wieder ein krasser Himmel 
Es sah toll aus, wie die Sonnenstrahlen durch das eine Loch in den Wolken fielen.
Gemacht mit der A7II und dem Samyang 135mm und bearbeitet mit Luminar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. September 2019)

Präriehunde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2019)

Eines meiner Lieblingsbilder. 
War gar nicht so einfach, weil alle paar Sekunden Autos kamen und ich wollte genau die Mitte der Straße und die Allee ohne Autos 
Außerdem hatte ich kaum Zeit, weil die Sonne fast schon weg war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das fand ich auch ganz schön, weil das Netz schön in der untergehenden Sonne glänzte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem stört mich der Grasbüschel unten rechts. Leider konnte ich es nicht anders fotografieren, weil die Leute durchgetrampelt sind und überall Fußabdrücke waren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Eines meiner Lieblingsbilder.
> War gar nicht so einfach, weil alle paar Sekunden Autos kamen und ich wollte genau die Mitte der Straße und die Allee ohne Autos
> Außerdem hatte ich kaum Zeit, weil die Sonne fast schon weg war.


*Räusper* Du hast wohl meinen  Post im Amateur-Thread​ (post 3316) nicht gelesen...


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> *Räusper* Du hast wohl meinen  Post im Amateur-Thread​ (post 3316) nicht gelesen...



Ich hatte Rückendeckung durch meine Frau, die hat immer gerufen, wenn ich von der Straße musste


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Rückendeckung durch meine Frau, die hat immer gerufen, wenn ich von der Straße musste



So gut läuft die Ehe also noch, ja?   
Sie hat nicht einmal "vergessen", Bescheid zu sagen?


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2019)

So, heute war der Zoo Karlsruhe dran 

Mal die ersten Ergebnisse

Pana G9 + Oly 40-150pro 2.8
(Nachbearbeitung mit Luminar Flex und Resize (max 1200px) /FileSize (max 999kb) Beschränkung mit IrfanView




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich bin für mich wirklich zufrieden mit der Kamera-Linsen-Kombi


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2019)

Noch mal die Reiher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2019)

Und der Ara

(hier extra auf knallige Farben gesetzt in der Bearbeitung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (22. September 2019)

Sommer vorbei, Herbst kann kommen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2019)

Plitvicer Seen ?
noch ein großer Hüpfer und noch mal die Gottesanbeterin (gefällt mir so gut).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (22. September 2019)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Sommer vorbei, Herbst kann kommen! [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo genau ist das?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Rock (22. September 2019)

@rtf
Der Kollege über dir hats richtig erkannt 



mattinator schrieb:


> Plitvicer Seen ?


----------



## rtf (22. September 2019)

The_Rock schrieb:


> @rtf
> Der Kollege über dir hats richtig erkannt


Oh den Beitrag hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen , danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (24. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2019)

Passend zum Herbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (25. September 2019)

Für den Herbst hab Ich auch was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sonstiges...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (28. September 2019)

Und die Erdmännchen aus dem Zoo KA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (28. September 2019)

DuckDuckGo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und die Erdmännchen aus dem Zoo KA


Erdmännchen!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor fast genau 9 Jahren mit einer Canon PowerShot SX120 IS aufgenommen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (29. September 2019)

Ganz frisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2019)

Etwas gefiederte Farbe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2019)

Herbststimmung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch etwas blühendes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2019)

Und weiter mit den Zoo-Bildern aus Karlsruhe...

Aus dem Exotenhaus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der kleine Rote Panda



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (1. Oktober 2019)

@BautznerSenf: Nr1 wäre mein Favorit bzgl. Farbe, Wolkenzeichnung, gerade Bäume und Unterteilung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (1. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Oktober 2019)

Zoo Karlsruhe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Oktober 2019)

Und zum Abschluss nochmals etwas gefiedertes Federvieh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich war auch wieder im Zoo (Salzburg):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (7. Oktober 2019)

Noch nicht ganz Herbst ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (12. Oktober 2019)

Das schöne Wetter muss ich nutzen, um draußen zu sein. Ein paar kleine Impressionen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Oktober 2019)

Seit 7 habe ich auf den Sonnenaufgang gewartet. Am Himmel waren keine Wolken, nur genau da, wo die Sonne über den Horizont kam, waren Wolken.
Das hat mir alles versaut -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wollte ich die Bäume näher dran habe. Als die Sonne aber über die Wolken kam, hatte ich nur ca. 1-2 Minuten um noch das goldene Licht in den Blättern zu haben.
Wären die Wolken nicht gewesen, hätte ich noch hinlaufen können und alles mehr ausrichten können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Oktober 2019)

Wechselhaft, Feucht und Kalt. Der Herbst kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (15. Oktober 2019)

Wo ist denn Bild 3 entstanden? Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## pedi (15. Oktober 2019)

@Rage 1988,
das einzige was das bild versaut, ist die windmühle.


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. Oktober 2019)

@JackA$$ Da du in Oberbayern wohnst kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Im Bild 3 ist Unterammergau zu sehen. Bild 2 und 3 sind Anfang Okt. vom Südhang des Stierkopfs entstanden. Bild 4 ist dann das hintere Hörnle beim ersten Schnee.

@pedi Ich sehe sogar ganz viele davon, wenn man genau hinschaut.

Diesmal die goldene Seite des Herbsts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Oktober 2019)

Wer hat auf bild 4 das loch in den berg geschossen? Raum-nazi`s alà IronSky???


----------



## JackA (15. Oktober 2019)

Hier hab Ich noch was uraltes, was Ich mal bearbeitet habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (20. Oktober 2019)

Und heute mal wieder Wolken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wolken


----------



## floppyexe (22. Oktober 2019)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Bild 4 ist dann das hintere Hörnle beim ersten Schnee.


Mit ausgebranntem Himmel. Pic 2 ebenso.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal das billigste Tele-Zoom für Nikon DX ausprobiert. Es könnte wahrlich besser sein, aber für 100€ gebraucht kann man damit immerhin mal gut experimentieren. 

Die Ente führte sich auch auf, als würde sie gerade den Duckwalk entlang spazieren. Sehr passend.


----------



## mattinator (22. Oktober 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Ente führte sich auch auf, als würde sie gerade den Duckwalk entlang spazieren. Sehr passend.



Ich bin eine Gans, sagte die Ente. (Nilgans - Google-Suche)


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Gans, sagte die Ente. (Nilgans - Google-Suche)



Gut zu wissen, vielen Dank.

Wikipedia sagt dazu: 
"Die Nilgans [...] ist eine Halbgans und [...] der häufigste afrotropische Entenvogel." 
Nilgans – Wikipedia 

Tatsächlich ist das ein Vogel, der erst durch Menschen vor relativ kurzer Zeit hier angesiedelt wurde, sich nun aber in die freie Natur eingegliedert hat.  Spannend!


----------



## der_yappi (23. Oktober 2019)

Etwas aus der Wilhelma Stuttgart

Panasonic G9 plus Oly 45mm F1.8 (Bild 1) und Oly 40-150pro (Bild 2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2019)

Weiter mit der Wilhelma Stuttgart...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2019)

Die Seerosen aus der Wilhelma...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2019)

Ein *Kurzohrrüsselspringer *aus der Wilhelma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Oktober 2019)

@ der_yappi
Ich unterbreche mal deine serie. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschossen in teterow mit der kit-linse. (28-105)


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ der_yappi
> Ich unterbreche mal deine serie.



Youre Welcome 

Und um FlyKilla wieder etwas glücklich zu machen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Oktober 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und um FlyKilla wieder etwas glücklich zu machen...


Zänk ju!  Very nice! 
Tante edit: Deine Seerosen sind auch richtig klasse. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2019)

Pinguin-Portrait




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (28. Oktober 2019)

War heute auch wieder unterwegs, muss ja leider meine Bildersammlung wieder aufbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Oktober 2019)

Minirasenmäher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (30. Oktober 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Etwas aus der Wilhelma Stuttgart
> 
> Panasonic G9 plus Oly 45mm F1.8 (Bild 1) und Oly 40-150pro (Bild 2)
> 
> ...




Ich wusste das es mir bekannt vorkommt 
iPhone X... Allerdings aus Wuppertal , grüner Zoo. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (30. Oktober 2019)

Federvieh aus der Wilhelma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Oktober 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Youre Welcome


...nur fehlen mir die passenden foto`s, oder schonmal von einem gerittenem 2-rad, 250 ccm stahlrahmen-tier gehört? Ich nicht. 
 Von daher kann ich nur mit "beifang" dienen und davon gibt es nicht so viel... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bild stammt vom knorpelschänken-enduro...


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Oktober 2019)

Gartendeko 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2019)

Wilhelma Stuttgart




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2019)

Etwas ab'Reiher'n 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotto (2. November 2019)

@ der_yappi: welche Brennweite hast du eigentlich benutz? Und hast du gecroppt?


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> @ der_yappi: welche Brennweite hast du eigentlich benutz? Und hast du gecroppt?



Bei den meisten aktuellen Fotos hier das Olympus 40-150 F2.8 PRO wenn nichts anders genannt.
Crop eig. nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2019)

Beide mit dem Olympus 45mm F1.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2019)

Weiter mit der Wilhelma...
Das erste mit dem Oly 45mm F1.8
Die zwei anderen mit dem Oly 40-150 Pro F2.8





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (7. November 2019)

Die Echsen waren echt gute Models 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. November 2019)

Ziemlich neblig heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (10. November 2019)

Gleiches Motiv, nur unterschiedlich Blende - F2.8 vs. F8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (10. November 2019)

Und als Rausschmeiser aus den Wilhelma-Bildern

Notgeile Schildkröten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (10. November 2019)

Hier war noch mal ein schöner Sonnentag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (11. November 2019)

Erster leichter Nachtfrost im Bergischen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (14. November 2019)

Einmal windstill und ich kann wegen einem Zaun und einer Hecke nicht  näher ran....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (14. November 2019)

Wenn man nicht näher ran kommt, braucht man eine Tele-Objektiv 

Ich hab mal, leider mache Ich das viel zu selten, ne Langzeitbelichtung heute probiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und noch ein anderer Ausschnitt vom Bild mit zwei Bearbeitungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (14. November 2019)

Rechts? Links!


----------



## mayo (15. November 2019)

Leider hatte ich kein Tele mit für mein iPhone...

Alibi der Dreifaltigkeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2019)

Um mal Lacrimosa in abgewandelter Art zu zitieren: Irgendein (A...) Insekt ist immer unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (20. November 2019)

Mr. Black


----------



## JackA (23. November 2019)

Heute Morgen mal Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (23. November 2019)

wo ist das?


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2019)

Ach das ist die gleiche Szene wie weiter oben bei Nacht 

Warum hast du F11 genutzt?
Bei APSC reicht doch F4-F5.6 für derartige Landschaft.
Bei F11 fängt schon wieder die Beugungsunschärfe an, wie man erkennen kann, denn es ist alles sehr matschig.
Dann hättest du auch mit dem ISO Wert runtergehen können.

Über der dritten Bergspitze von links (also ziemlich mittig im Bild) im Himmel hast du entweder einen Sensorfleck oder Dreck auf der Linse 
Das sieht man natürlich bei derart geschlossener Blende auch leichter.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2019)

Sahlenburg, Cuxhaven



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## floppyexe (23. November 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht näher ran kommt, braucht man eine Tele-Objektiv
> 
> Ich hab mal, leider mache Ich das viel zu selten, ne Langzeitbelichtung heute probiert:
> 
> ...


Mich würde mal die Lichtstärke deines verwendeten Glases interessieren. Solche Shots macht man normalerweise  unter f2.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2019)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Lichtstärke deines verwendeten Glases interessieren. Solche Shots macht man normalerweise  unter f2.


Das steht in der Exif Datei, Fujifilm XF18-55 mm F2.8-4 R LM OIS. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (23. November 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ach das ist die gleiche Szene wie weiter oben bei Nacht
> 
> Warum hast du F11 genutzt?
> Bei APSC reicht doch F4-F5.6 für derartige Landschaft.
> ...


Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit und wollte auf nimmer sicher gehen, dass die Berge und die Ortschaft scharf sind, darum F11. Das mit dem matschig werden ist ein guter Hinweis, da Ich mich wirklich gewundert, und sämtliche Objektive mit der selben Blende getestet habe, wieso die Bäume z.B. kaum noch Konturen haben.
Und ja, Ich hab nen Sensorfleck immer an der Stelle, normal sehe Ich ihn nur bei F16 und habe ihn komplett übersehen bei dem Bild.



pedi schrieb:


> wo ist das?


Das ist Vachendorf



floppyexe schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Lichtstärke deines verwendeten Glases interessieren. Solche Shots macht man normalerweise unter f2.


Du kannst auf meine Bilder immer klicken, da stehen dann die ganzen Settings. Das Bild war mit F8 geschossen bei 20sec Belichtungszeit. Objektiv war/ist nen 18-55mm F2.8-4.


----------



## der_yappi (23. November 2019)

"Selbstportrait" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (23. November 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das steht in der Exif Datei, Fujifilm XF18-55 mm F2.8-4 R LM OIS.


Zeigt bei mir nicht an. Ich meinte Blende bei shot, nicht die Lichtstärke des Glases. Falsch ausgedrückt. Ich denke mal sowas um 7 oder 8 so dunkel wie das Bild ist.


----------



## mattinator (23. November 2019)

Es blüht noch immer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. November 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit und wollte auf nimmer sicher gehen, dass die Berge und die Ortschaft scharf sind, darum F11. Das mit dem matschig werden ist ein guter Hinweis, da Ich mich wirklich gewundert, und sämtliche Objektive mit der selben Blende getestet habe, wieso die Bäume z.B. kaum noch Konturen haben.
> Und ja, Ich hab nen Sensorfleck immer an der Stelle, normal sehe Ich ihn nur bei F16 und habe ihn komplett übersehen bei dem Bild.
> 
> 
> ...





Du musst aber den Umrechnungsfaktor beachten. Die F8 gelten für Kleinbild (Vollformat).
Die Blendenzahl musst du bei APSC mal 1,5 nehmen und auf das Kleinbild Äquivalent zu kommen.
D.h. Blende 5.6 an APSC wirkt wie F8(,4) an VF und reicht für Landschaft vollkommen aus.

Bei der Entfernung und der Brennweite von 31,5mm hättest du sogar mit F2.8 fotografieren können, denn das Motiv ist so weit weg, dass der Schärfebereich bei dir bei F2.8 auch groß genug ist.
Da wäre alles ab ca. 20m scharf.
Dann hättest du ISO auf den niedrigsten Wert stellen können und deine Belichtungzeit wäre kürzer gewesen, was für die fahrenden Autos und sonstige Bewegungen noch besser gewesen wäre.



Dazu gibt es z.B. Apps, wo man den Schärfebereich berechnen kann, wenn man es noch nicht so im Blut hat.


----------



## Placebo (24. November 2019)

Ich melde mich nach vier Jahren hier auch mal wieder 
Bin gerade am Durchsortieren und Bearbeiten meines Neuseeland-Urlaubs. Hier sind die ersten Bilder, weitere folgen irgendwann 

(Alle: Fuji X-T2 + 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 @400mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (24. November 2019)

Bei Fuji gibts doch imo gar nichts umzurechnen? 
Die haben kein Vollformat und bauen keine Objektive dafür. 

Eine längere Belichtungszeit finde ich für fahrende Autos besser, um die Lichtspuren einzufangen.
Manchmal kann man auch gar nicht genau sagen, wie 'tief' ein Landschaftsbild ist - da müsste man ja punktgenau mit Google Maps oder dergleichen erstmal nachmessen (wenn sichtbar) und dann anhand des App Rechners die richtige Blende (wenn vorhanden) berechnen. Meh, wer hat Bock darauf? Ein Foto mit technisch korrektem Schärfebereich macht leider noch lange kein gutes Foto aus.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. November 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Bei Fuji gibts doch imo gar nichts umzurechnen?
> Die haben kein Vollformat und bauen keine Objektive dafür.



Äh...
Dir ist bewusst, dass der Umrechnungsfaktor bei allen APSC und MFT etc immer gleich ist, egal ob der Hersteller VF baut oder nicht o0
APSC -> VF = 1,5x
MFT -> VF = 2x

Die Faktoren gelten sowohl für Brennweite, als auch Blende.
Ein 16-55 F2.8-4 an der Fuji wirkt wie ein 24-82 F4-6 an VF.



Rwk schrieb:


> Eine längere Belichtungszeit finde ich für fahrende Autos besser, um die Lichtspuren einzufangen.



Ich rede von dem Bild am Tag. Da wird es etwas schwer mit Lichtspuren.



Rwk schrieb:


> Manchmal kann man auch gar nicht genau sagen, wie 'tief' ein Landschaftsbild ist - da müsste man ja punktgenau mit Google Maps oder dergleichen erstmal nachmessen (wenn sichtbar) und dann anhand des App Rechners die richtige Blende (wenn vorhanden) berechnen. Meh, wer hat Bock darauf?



Jeder kann wohl 10, 20 oder 50m abschätzen.
Es sollte jedem klar sein, dass das Dorf auf seinem Bild eindeutig mehr als 20m entfernt ist. Da braucht man nichts genau bestimmen.
Ist man sich unsicher, schließt man die Blende eben weiter. Das ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## The_Rock (27. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (1. Dezember 2019)

Neuseeland #2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(X-T2, 100-400mm  @100mm f/4.5)
(X-T2, 100-400mm  @400mm f/5.6)
(X-T2, 100-400mm  @400mm f/5.6)
(X-T2, 10-24mm  @10mm f/4.0)


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2019)

Der Delfin ist toll!
Bild 2 und 4 gefallen mir auch sehr gut.

Bei Bild drei dachte ich in der kleinen Ansicht erst, dass das ein Schafskopf ist 

BTT:
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich hier auch mal mein Fungie Bild gepostet...
Aber irgendwie scheinen die Bilder von damals nicht mehr da zu sein.

D80 + Sigma 50-150 EX HSM F2.8
(da die Bilder alt sind wollte ich nicht mehr viel machen und habe nur mal Photolemur2 drüber rennen lassen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Delfin ist eine kleine Berühmtheit in Irland 
Fungie – Der Delfin von Dingle  | Ireland.com




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0vJLLyDDBWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JackA (6. Dezember 2019)

Der Sonnenuntergang war heute ein Traum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und beim Gehen den Mond direkt Freihand mitgenommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2019)

Da haste echt einen super Himmel erwischt [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (18. Dezember 2019)

Heute spielten die Wolken verrückt 

Morgen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Untergang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann habe Ich noch ein Smartphonebild von meinem Billig-Gerät gefunden ... aber beim Ski-Fahren habe Ich meistens nichts besseres dabei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2019)

Tolle Stimmungen !


JackA$$ schrieb:


> Und dann habe Ich noch ein Smartphonebild von meinem Billig-Gerät gefunden ... aber beim Ski-Fahren habe Ich meistens nichts besseres dabei:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gib's zu, Du hast eine Postkarte fotografiert.

Herbststimmung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit, Nachtrag: "Wasserspiele"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Dezember 2019)

Was ist denn dieser riesige weiße Klecks in der linken unteren Ecke?
Die Sonne?


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Dezember 2019)

Blümchen und so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (31. Dezember 2019)

iPhone Freihandel Makroversuche aus dem Wald...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieser riesige weiße Klecks in der linken unteren Ecke?
> Die Sonne?



Da ist das nichts! 
Die Sonne ist weiter rechts wo es ins gelbliche geht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Dezember 2019)

Metterschlinge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Jarafi (31. Dezember 2019)

Die Schmetterlinge gefallen mir sehr! 
Ein Bildchen aus Fuerteventura


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Dezember 2019)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Da ist das nichts!
> Die Sonne ist weiter rechts wo es ins gelbliche geht...



Sieht komisch aus, wie total ausgebrannt.


----------



## JackA (1. Januar 2020)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ein Bildchen aus Fuerteventura


Schönes Bild.
Wenn es nach meinem Geschmack ginge, würde Ich dem Himmel mehr Farbintensität geben, da er so ziemlich ausgewaschen blass aussieht.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Januar 2020)

Neujahrs Morgen 

Schön still, kein Mensch zu sehen.

Sony A7II + Tamron 28-75mm + Lightroom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (1. Januar 2020)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Schönes Bild.
> Wenn es nach meinem Geschmack ginge, würde Ich dem Himmel mehr Farbintensität geben, da er so ziemlich ausgewaschen blass aussieht.



Da hast du recht! Aber wollte so lassen wie aufgenommen. Viele Grüße


----------



## mayo (2. Januar 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Neujahrs Morgen
> 
> Schön still, kein Mensch zu sehen.
> 
> ...




No. 1 gefällt mir sehr gut. Und 2 ist einfach Zucker.  Sehr schön 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Januar 2020)

mayo schrieb:


> No. 1 gefällt mir sehr gut. Und 2 ist einfach Zucker.  Sehr schön
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Danke 

Beim ersten Bild wäre es schöner gewesen, wenn der Acker mit Schnee bedeckt gewesen wäre. Naja, vielleicht kommt das noch 

Das letzte Bild gefiel mir auch nicht so richtig. Gestern wusste ich nicht warum, heute war mir bewusst, was ich daran hätte ändern sollen.
Für mich stand der Baum im Mittelpunkt, aber der wirkte so winzig.
Ich habe den Bildausschnitt geändert und jetzt finde ich es deutlich schöner.
Jetzt vermittelt es genau die märchenhafte, eisige Stimmung, die ich haben wollte. Vorher war eher der Weg im Mittelpunkt, der aber einfach nicht schön war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (3. Januar 2020)

Ich hab heute mal den Bildstabi vom Fuji XF 18-55mm ausgereizt und bin garnicht mal so unzufrieden.
30mm, F3.2, 1/4sec, ISO3200, handgehalten (sorry dass es immer die selbe Landschaft zeigt ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (6. Januar 2020)

Kurzer Morgenspaziergang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (6. Januar 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Beim ersten Bild wäre es schöner gewesen, wenn der Acker mit Schnee bedeckt gewesen wäre. Naja, vielleicht kommt das noch
> 
> ...



[emoji106] Finde ich so auch besser. 
Ich weis nicht was auf der rechten Seite ist/war. Eventuell wäre es noch besser gewesen, du hättest links an den Sträuchern gestanden und durch den Tunnel unter dem Baum die Sicht-Linie gezogen. 

Quasi eine Verlängerung der Sträucher zum Baum und weiter unter den Ästen. Wenn du dir vorstellen kannst was ich meine [emoji848]




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Januar 2020)

mayo schrieb:


> [emoji106] Finde ich so auch besser.
> Ich weis nicht was auf der rechten Seite ist/war. Eventuell wäre es noch besser gewesen, du hättest links an den Sträuchern gestanden und durch den Tunnel unter dem Baum die Sicht-Linie gezogen.
> 
> Quasi eine Verlängerung der Sträucher zum Baum und weiter unter den Ästen. Wenn du dir vorstellen kannst was ich meine [emoji848]
> ...



Rechts wäre nur vertrocknetes Gras gewesen und ich wollte den vereisten Baum komplett drauf haben


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Januar 2020)

Kleine Fische



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (13. Januar 2020)

Und wieder Unterwegs gewesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Januar 2020)

to dark...


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Januar 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Seehund Station Norddeich.
Technisch nicht ganz perfekt, Reisezoom (Tamron 18-300mm) und durch Glasscheiben ohne Pol Fliter fotografiert.
Aber ich finde sie trotzdem schön. Und den Besuch empfand ich als sehr lehrreich.
Wer in der nähe ist, sollte da unbedingt mal reinschauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## The_Rock (30. Januar 2020)

Haus des Meeres in Wien




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luemmel (2. Februar 2020)

Diverses aus 2019




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße

Luemmel


----------



## mattinator (2. Februar 2020)

Was aktuelles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Februar 2020)

Steife Briese von Achtern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (8. Februar 2020)

Der Vollmond war heute wieder groß xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Februar 2020)

Du hast doch 'ne Mei....?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## The_Rock (15. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Februar 2020)

Bild 4 und 5 gefallen mir 

Bild 3 gefällt mir, weil das Wasser schön auf einen zu fließt. Vom oberen Bildrand bis zur unteren Ecke. Das leitet den Blick schön entlang 
Bild 4 gefällt mir, weil es eine absolute Weite vermittelt, mit dem Nebel, der im Tal hängt. Wären die Bäume im Vordergrund nicht so kahl und braun, wäre es noch schöner. Probier doch mal aus, wie es in schwarz-weiß wirkt.

Bild 1 und 2 gefallen mir nicht wegen dem Geländer. Das Geländer hat eine eigene Linie, die den Blick entlang fahren lässt und lenkt so vom Wasser ab.
Bild 3 gefällt mir nicht so, weil man vom eigentlichen Gewässer nicht viel sieht und vom Ausschnitt her gefällt es mir nicht so.


----------



## The_Rock (15. Februar 2020)

Jo, hab versucht am Geländer vorbeizufotografieren, zu Hause sahn die Bilder aber nicht mehr so toll aus. Hab noch kein Weitwinkelobjektiv (kommt erst nächste Woche), drum wars schwer was ordentliches draufzubekommen 
Find das Geländer aber garnicht so schlimm, hat wenigstens "Naturfarben" (Holz + Moos).

Ja, die kahlen Bäume nerven schon ein bisschen. Winter ist wirklich ne harte Zeit für Naturfotografie. Wenns denn wenigstens schneien würde! 
Muss da nochmal im Frühlung oder Herbst vorbeischauen (inklusive Weitwinkel!)

Beim letzten Punkt meintest du Bild 5 nehme ich an? Da stimm ich dir zu. Vor Ort sah das richtig cool aus, auf den Bildern jedoch irgendwie weniger imposant, egal welchen Ausschnitt ich genommen hab.
Vielleicht hätte auch hier ein Weitwinkel geholfen... weiß nicht. Mit Nebel komm ich auch (noch) nicht wirklich zurecht. Da muss ich noch üben.
War übrigens ne andere Location, bin da aufm Heimweg vorbeigefahren. Ist also kein Gewässer da 

Edit: Bin übrigens für jede Kritik dankbar


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Februar 2020)

Sorry ich meinte mir gefallen Bild 4 und 5. Ich war wohl verwirrt


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Februar 2020)

Strand auf Norderney



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## The_Rock (18. Februar 2020)

Bild 1: Saturn, war mein erster Versuch, wabbelige Atmosphäre. Muss ich nochmal an einem ruhigerem Abend versuchen, wenn er wieder sichtbar ist.
Bild 2: Mond. War aber leicht dunstig, deshalb der leichte Schleicher davor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (18. Februar 2020)

Holy Moly, mit was hast du den Mond fotografiert?


----------



## der_yappi (18. Februar 2020)

Laut EXIFs mit dem Nikkor 18.0-55.0 mm f/3.5-5.6 Kit @40mm
Und dann _crop the hell out of it_ ?


----------



## The_Rock (18. Februar 2020)

Bei 40mm wär das schon Extrem-Cropping 

In dem Fall diente aber das Teleskop als "Objektiv" (Dobson 200mm). Da die Kamera keine Daten vom Teleskop empfängt, wurden wohl die Infos des letzten verwendeten Objektivs ins EXIF geschrieben.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Laut EXIFs mit dem Nikkor 18.0-55.0 mm f/3.5-5.6 Kit @40mm
> Und dann _crop the hell out of it_ ?



No fucking way. Ich kenne dieses Kit-Objektiv und das würde nie im  Leben bei dem Kontrast so eine Schärfe erreichen.  Zudem müsste er wohl  eine Kamera im Gigapixel-Bereich haben um so viel croppen zu können.


The_Rock schrieb:


> Bei 40mm wär das schon Extrem-Cropping
> 
> In dem Fall diente aber das Teleskop als "Objektiv" (Dobson 200mm). Da die Kamera keine Daten vom Teleskop empfängt, wurden wohl die Infos des letzten verwendeten Objektivs ins EXIF geschrieben.



Das wäre mir neu, keine meine Nikons "cached" sich EXIF-Daten des Objektivs. Das würde auch zu massiven Problemen führen, wenn man das Objektiv wechselt. Wie soll sie dann die Belichtung messen können?


Kann es vielleicht sein, dass dein Teleskop-Bajonett-Adapter einen "fremden" Chip hat?  Aus Kompatibilitätsgründen oder so?


----------



## The_Rock (19. Februar 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob der Adapter überhaupt nen Chip hat. Kenn mich mit der Technik aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so aus 
Jedenfalls war davor tatsächlich das Kit-Objektiv drauf (ist immer drauf, wenn die Kamera nicht genutzt wird). Denke also schon, dass die Infos - selbst nach der Entfernung des Objektivs - noch irgendwo gespeichert wurden. 
Vielleicht werden die Daten erst gelöscht, sobald ein neues Objektiv erkannt wird. Und da es beim Teleskop nichts zu erkennen gab...
Aber wie gesagt, ich kenn mich damit nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. März 2020)

Hab nicht alle  Originale zur Hand (Deshalb etwas schlechtere Quali bei dem ein oder anderen Bild). Leider hab ich immer wieder meine SR nicht dabei, wenn ich unterwegs bin und auf coole Motive stoße, dann muss die Handy Cam herhalten... Übrigens Maikäfer mögen auch Sonnenuntergänge...


----------



## JackA (11. März 2020)

Erste Versuche mit der X-H1. Generell muss Ich sagen, das Knipsen an sich fühlt sich so viel professioneller an, das ist unglaublich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (14. März 2020)

Und erste Zeichen des Frühlings heute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. März 2020)

War auch in der Lausitz ein schöner Sonnentag. Die ersten Schmetterlinge habe ich leider nur gesehen und nicht auf's Bild bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. März 2020)

Blümchen, es gibt wieder Blümchen! 
Alibi Konserve



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (15. März 2020)

"Nachschlag"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. März 2020)

Unsere wilden Wildbienen sind auch schon wach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (16. März 2020)

Photoshop? kann Ich!... nicht!


----------



## Rage1988 (17. März 2020)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Photoshop? kann Ich!... nicht!



Das Bild besteht doch aus mehreren Elementen.
Berge + Himmel oder warum ist um die Berge eine weiße Kante und es sieht aus, als ob die Berge ziemlich unsauber ausgeschitten wurden 
Oder war das Luminar 4 und der Himmelaustausch hat nicht so funktioniert? 

Die Berge wurden auch etwas arg aufgehellt, sie sind total krisselig und unscharf.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. März 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das Bild besteht doch aus mehreren Elementen.
> Berge + Himmel oder warum ist um die Berge eine weiße Kante und es sieht aus, als ob die Berge ziemlich unsauber ausgeschitten wurden
> Oder war das Luminar 4 und der Himmelaustausch hat nicht so funktioniert?
> 
> Die Berge wurden auch etwas arg aufgehellt, sie sind total krisselig und unscharf.


Er hat doch geschrieben warum das so ist, PS kann er nicht. Aber dafür ist es ein schönes Bild. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (18. März 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das Bild besteht doch aus mehreren Elementen.
> Berge + Himmel oder warum ist um die Berge eine weiße Kante und es sieht aus, als ob die Berge ziemlich unsauber ausgeschitten wurden
> Oder war das Luminar 4 und der Himmelaustausch hat nicht so funktioniert?
> 
> Die Berge wurden auch etwas arg aufgehellt, sie sind total krisselig und unscharf.


Alles korrekt, es ist 2x das gleiche Bild wo Ich einmal den Himmel und einmal die Berge bearbeitet habe. Über Gimp dann beide Ebenen wieder zusammengefügt. Leider funktioniert das mit diesem "Mit Zauberstab auswählen" nicht so prall, weshalb der weiße Rand blieb. Was mit den Bergen passiert ist, ist mir auch schleierhaft, da habe Ich eigentlich nur den Kontrast um 5 erhöht.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. März 2020)

Bei Pse kann man die Masken vergrößern und die Kanten weichzeichnen. Wenn das Gimp auch geht, würde ich es mal probieren. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## MotDaD (18. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seewald am Bodensee - und in diesem Moment leider nur das iPhone dabei  Ich will mir fest angewöhnen, die Fuji beim Spaziergang immer mit einzustecken!


----------



## Rage1988 (18. März 2020)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben warum das so ist, PS kann er nicht. Aber dafür ist es ein schönes Bild.
> Gruß, Fly



Aus dem Wortlaut ging aber nicht hervor, ob er es trotzdem mit PS versucht hat oder ob er ein anderes Programm benutzt hat und wenn ja welches.
Hätte auch, wie ich geschrieben habe, Luminar 4 sein können, bei dem der Himmelaustausch in die Hose ging.

In meinen Augen ist es eben kein schönes Bild, denn die unsauberen Kanten etc. stechen sofort ins Auge und es wirkt dadurch insgesamt einfach nicht stimmig.

@ Jackass: Warum bearbeitest du 2x das gleiche Bild und fügst dann Elemente aus beiden zusammen?
Du kannst doch das Bild einfach komplett bearbeiten. Ich nutze kein Gimp, aber bei allen anderen Programmen kannst du Bereichsmasken ziehen und kann so den Himmel abdunkeln und die dunklen Stellen aufhellen.
Dann entfällt schon einmal die merkwürdige Kante.

Mit welchem ISO Wert hast du die Berge fotografiert? Du hast die RAWs genutzt oder?
War es die XH1?


----------



## Rage1988 (18. März 2020)

MotDaD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Stimmung. In der Nachbearbeitung hätte ich die Lichter etwas ins Gelb gezogen, wodurch die Sonnen und ihre Strahlen besser zur Geltung kommen würden.
Dann hätte ich noch versucht die Strahlen zwischen den Bäumen herauszuarbeiten 

Edit: Ich habe mir mal erlaubt es 5 Minuten durch Lightroom zu jagen 
Obwohl es nur ein Iphone ist und nur ein JPEG, bin ich von der Qualität überrascht.


----------



## JackA (18. März 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> @ Jackass: Warum bearbeitest du 2x das gleiche Bild und fügst dann Elemente aus beiden zusammen?
> Du kannst doch das Bild einfach komplett bearbeiten. Ich nutze kein Gimp, aber bei allen anderen Programmen kannst du Bereichsmasken ziehen und kann so den Himmel abdunkeln und die dunklen Stellen aufhellen.
> Dann entfällt schon einmal die merkwürdige Kante.
> 
> ...


Ja mit Photoshop war Bildbearbeitung gemeint, dumme Angewohnheit 
Und Ich dachte es würde gut klappen, da die Kanten bei sonem zu hellen Hintergrund normal gut erkannt werden sollten von sonem Programm...
Generell wollte Ichs mit Ebenen machen, weils viel Zeit spart. Sone Maske zeichnet man nicht schnell in 1 Minute (zumindest Ich net).
Mit PhotoscapeX und Maske kommt dann sowas raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, war die X-H1, aber Ich habe meine Settings natürlich nicht kontrolliert und habe so ziemlich alles falsch gehabt:
55mm (das war sogar gewollt), aber größte Blende von F4, dadurch sind die Berge schon nicht mehr sauber im Fokus und dann auch noch ISO3200 bei 1/5000, da fix eingestellt.
Eigentlich wars nur ein Beispiel, wie mans nicht machen sollte.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. März 2020)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ja mit Photoshop war Bildbearbeitung gemeint, dumme Angewohnheit
> Und Ich dachte es würde gut klappen, da die Kanten bei sonem zu hellen Hintergrund normal gut erkannt werden sollten von sonem Programm...
> Generell wollte Ichs mit Ebenen machen, weils viel Zeit spart. Sone Maske zeichnet man nicht schnell in 1 Minute (zumindest Ich net).
> Mit PhotoscapeX und Maske kommt dann sowas raus:
> ...



Ok verstehe 

Das angehängte Bild sieht deutlich besser aus.
Die Brennweite spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, da kannst du wählen, was den besten Ausschnitt bringt.
F4 ist bei APS-C auch noch in Ordnung, zumal das Motiv ja sehr weit weg war und somit ist alles im Schärfebereich.
Die Belichtungszeit hättest du natürlich deutlich verlängern können, denn 1/5000 sind absolut übertrieben für das Motiv. Dadurch hättest du dann ISO niedriger einstellen können, wodurch es weniger krisselig gewesen wäre.
Aber für ISO 3200 und einen APS-C Sensor ist das Ergebnis noch sehr gut. Das hat Fuji wirklich im Griff.

Die XH1 hat ja auch einen IBIS, d.h. du hättest sogar eine noch längere Belichtungszeit nutzen können, als ohne und wärst dann vermutlich bei ISO 200-400 gewesen.

Wenn du dich in Bildbearbeitung versuchen möchtest, kann ich dir Luminar 4 empfehlen. Das zahlst du einmalig und mit dem X-Trans Sensor von Fuji gibt es da keine Probleme (zumindest hatte ich damals bei Luminar 3 und dem X-Trans Sensor keine Würmchen). Weiterhin ginge noch Capture One, denn das zeigt auch keine Würmchen mit dem X-Trans Sensor, aber Capture One ist ziemlich komplex und teuer. Von Lightroom solltest du die Finger lassen, wenn du Fuji RAWs bearbeiten möchtest.
Trotz Workarounds zeigt Lightroom noch extreme Würmchen bei RAWs von X-Trans Sensoren.


----------



## JackA (20. März 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich in Bildbearbeitung versuchen möchtest, kann ich dir Luminar 4 empfehlen. Das zahlst du einmalig und mit dem X-Trans Sensor von Fuji gibt es da keine Probleme (zumindest hatte ich damals bei Luminar 3 und dem X-Trans Sensor keine Würmchen). Weiterhin ginge noch Capture One, denn das zeigt auch keine Würmchen mit dem X-Trans Sensor, aber Capture One ist ziemlich komplex und teuer. Von Lightroom solltest du die Finger lassen, wenn du Fuji RAWs bearbeiten möchtest.
> Trotz Workarounds zeigt Lightroom noch extreme Würmchen bei RAWs von X-Trans Sensoren.


Ich hab mir letztes Jahr mal Corel PaintShop Pro 2020 Ultimate gekauft. Bis jetzt bin Ich aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, was die Software alles kann. Die Werbevideos waren vielversprechend aber jedes mal wenn Ich das Programm starte denke Ich mir, wtf hier gibt so gut wie nichts, um ein Bild zu bearbeiten... Ich glaube, da mache Ich was grundlegend falsch.


----------



## mattinator (22. März 2020)

Blüten, "Kätzchen" und Blümchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (22. März 2020)

Und wieder paar Birbs von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. März 2020)

Wenn das erste ein Rotkehlchen ist, habe ich ein ähnliches Motiv in Farbe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nachschub, bevor es wieder anfängt zu schneien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (31. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (3. April 2020)

War auch mal wieder im Garten:

Knospe vom Flieder, der legt jetzt dann richtig los zu blühen, mal sehen ob Ich Glück habe und mir ein paar gute Schüsse mit Vögel gelingen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendein kleines Gewächs am Boden, habe Ich für Test-Schüsse benutzt, um die Kamera einzustellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgeblühter Schilf vom letzten Jahr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Narzisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. April 2020)

Ich bin zu dick!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (4. April 2020)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich bin zu dick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das eine weibliche Hummel ist, würde sie eher sagen: Das blöde Rohr ist zu dünn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (5. April 2020)

Da Ich momentan nur noch mit der Tochter im Garten bin, kommen enorm viele Bilder zusammen...
Ameisen, wo Ich nicht wissen will, was die da treiben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veilchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hungrige Biene



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. April 2020)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ameisen, wo Ich nicht wissen will, was die da treiben


Na reste-verwertung... was sonst.  Ameisen räumen halt ab, was andere nicht mehr wollen. 

Bei unserer kirsche geht es langsam los...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (5. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2020)

Kleiner Frühlingsausflug.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (6. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I believe i can fly...


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2020)

Paarungszeit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (11. April 2020)

Osterspaziergang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, keine kirsche sondern marunke...


----------



## JackA (13. April 2020)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Paarungszeit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2020)

Noch ein Schmetterling.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (13. April 2020)

Puh schieß Ich momentan viele Bilder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (21. April 2020)

Die letzte (partielle) Mondfinsternis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (24. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (25. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2020)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse aus der Region (Königskrücker Heide, ehemals Truppenübungsplatz).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (26. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2020)

Bederkesaer See



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2020)

@ JackA

Bööööse falle...

Das soll mal ein Apfel werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... oder ein gummibärchen... Man(n) weiß es nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (26. April 2020)

Was ist das, ratet mal.
Lösung siehe Etikett


----------



## The_Rock (27. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (28. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## T'PAU (29. April 2020)

Nach einem Dutzend Fehlversuchen einigermassen scharf geworden! 
Die Biester bleiben auch immer nur ein paar Sekunden auf einer Blüte (Sauerkirsche btw.), sehr unfotogen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2020)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Nach einem Dutzend Fehlversuchen einigermassen scharf geworden!
> Die Biester bleiben auch immer nur ein paar Sekunden auf einer Blüte (Sauerkirsche btw.), sehr unfotogen.
> 
> 
> ...



Da musst Du früh etwas zeitiger losziehen. Wenn es noch nicht so warm ist, ist ihr Stoffwechsel noch nicht so in Fahrt. Dann sind sie etwas langsamer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2020)

Birne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... wenn es mal fertig ist.


----------



## The_Rock (1. Mai 2020)

Auf den ersten beiden Bildern den Fokus verfehlt. Hrmpf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Mai 2020)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen: Was möchtest du uns mit diesen Bildern zeigen, die nicht nur qualitativ ziemlich schlecht sind, sondern auch von den Motiven, Bildaufbau etc. her?
Erst ein Orangenbaum (vermute ich, es war so pixelig, dass man es nicht richtig erkennt), der wahllos geknipst wurde, dann ein See, der ebenso wahllos geknipst wurde, wo alles überbelichtet war und wo der Himmel total ausgebrannt war, jetzt noch ein Ast eines Nadelbaumes, der einfach angeblitzt wurde.

Man sollte sich doch schon ein paar Gedanken machen, was man fotografiert und wie. Ich nehme an, die sind alle mit einem Handy fotografiert, so schlecht wie die Qualität ist.
Dennoch kann man sich mit dem Handy Gedanken darüber machen, was und wie man fotografiert und nicht einfach wahllos drauf los knipsen.

So und jetzt habe ich das geschrieben, was sich vermutlich fast alle Leute hier gedacht haben


----------



## Rwk (2. Mai 2020)

Bist du hier für die Qualitätskontrolle zuständig?
Lass ihn doch Bilder posten, egal welche Qualität die Aufnahmen haben.
Der Thread gibt keine Vorgaben dafür, welches Werkzeug verwendet werden muß.
Was ein gutes Bild ausmacht ist subjektiv und nicht per Gesetz definiert.

One man's trash is another man's treasure.
Leben und leben lassen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Mai 2020)

Rwk schrieb:


> Bist du hier für die Qualitätskontrolle zuständig?
> Lass ihn doch Bilder posten, egal welche Qualität die Aufnahmen haben.
> Der Thread gibt keine Vorgaben dafür, welches Werkzeug verwendet werden muß.
> Was ein gutes Bild ausmacht ist subjektiv und nicht per Gesetz definiert.
> ...



Und du bist sein Aufpasser?
Ich habe eine Frage gestellt, was er damit zeigen möchte, denn ich verstehe es nicht. Mit einem überlegten Bild hat es nämlich nichts zu tun.

Einen Moment, ich geh kurz meine Spülmaschine fotografieren und posten es dann. Ach halt, ist ja der Naturfotografie Thread. Dann nehme ich den Biomüll.

Edit: Wir sind hier außerdem immer noch in einem Forum, wo jeder seine Meinung äußern darf. Möchte man nicht, dass jemand zu einem Bild seine Meinung sagt, dann postet man es nicht. Ganz einfach.
Postet hier jemand also ein Bild, darf ich dazu jederzeit meine Meinung sagen, so wie es jeder andere auch darf.
Wenn ich etwas veröffentliche, muss ich auch mit Meinungen rechnen, die nicht mit der eigenen Meinung übereinstimmen. 
Und wie überall im Leben gibt es eben nicht nur positive Kritik, sondern auch negative Kritik.
Das Problem ist, dass heutzutage immer weniger Leute mit gegenteiligen Meinungen klar kommen, wie man auch in Social Media erkennen kann.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne die Szenen die ich in den Spaziergängen sehe, erfassen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind sie schön.
Wenn Sie Dir nicht gefallen muss ich es genau so akzeptieren wie jemand der es loben würde.
Ja es ist ein Handy womit ich fotografiere.
Und ich finde Fotos sind eine Art Kunst. Ich finde es künstlerisch und poste es.
Ich finde auch nicht alles schön was als Kunst bezeichnet wird.
Manchen gefält es manchen nicht.

Produktiver wäre es gewesen wenn Du mir vlt. den einen oder anderen Tip gegeben hättest.....

@RWK vielen Dank für deine Worte.

@Rage1988
Was willst Du uns mit deinen Fotos sagen?


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Mai 2020)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte gerne die Szenen die ich in den Spaziergängen sehe, erfassen.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie schön.
> Wenn Sie Dir nicht gefallen muss ich es genau so akzeptieren wie jemand der es loben würde.
> ...



Ich mache mir bei meinen Fotos Gedanken, wie einige Andere hier auch, und knipse nicht einfach darauf los 
Qualität statt Quantität.

Die Fotos mögen dir zwar gefallen, das macht sie aber nicht außergewöhnlich und nicht künstlerisch. Du solltest dich in das Thema einlesen, da etwas zu erklären wäre abendfüllend.

Licht, Motiv, Bildaufbau, Perspektive, Belichtung...

Ein wahllos angeblitzter Nadelbaum ist einfach alles, nur nicht ansehnlich. Nicht umsonst brauchen Leute, die sich intensiver mit Fotografie länger, bis sie Blitzen beherrschen. Einfach anleuchten kann jeder. Gleiches gilt für das Orangebäumchen, das einfach auf der Wiese steht, wo oben und unten auch noch ein Teil abgeschnitten wurde.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Nicht jeder der kocht ist Koch, nicht jeder der einen Ölwechsel macht ist ein KFZ Mechaniker, nicht jeder der einen Papierflieger faltet ist ein Konstrukteur, sie haben aber Spass daran und das ist was zählt in meinen Augen.
Das fotografieren macht mir Spass. Ich habe nie behauptet das sie aussergewöhnlich sind sollen sie ja auch nicht sein,  soll alltägliches sein was ich sehe....
Möchtest Du mir nun verbieten das ich meine "unprofessionellen" Fotos diese hier zu posten?
Was ist deine Message an mich ich verstehe es nicht?


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Mai 2020)

Nur ein Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Mai 2020)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Nicht jeder der kocht ist Koch, nicht jeder der einen Ölwechsel macht ist ein KFZ Mechaniker, nicht jeder der einen Papierflieger faltet ist ein Konstrukteur, sie haben aber Spass daran und das ist was zählt in meinen Augen.
> Das fotografieren macht mir Spass. Ich habe nie behauptet das sie aussergewöhnlich sind sollen sie ja auch nicht sein,  soll alltägliches sein was ich sehe....
> Möchtest Du mir nun verbieten das ich mit meinen "unprofessionellen" Fotos diese hier zu posten?
> Was ist deine Message an mich ich verstehe es nicht?



Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich dir irgendwas verbiete? Nein, habe ich nie geschrieben.

Was meine Message ist? Mach dir Gedanken zu deinen Bildern, überlege, wie du etwas richtig in Szene setzen kannst, lern das Licht einzusetzen, lern richtig zu belichten...

Die Fotos mögen dir gefallen, mit Fotografie hat es dennoch recht wenig zu tun und das liegt nicht daran, dass es ein Handy ist. 

Entweder du beschäftigst dich damit und lernst dazu oder du erhältst den Status Quo und postest weiterhin solche Bilder.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Das ist so entweder lerne ich dazu oder ich behalte mein Status Quo.
Wird sich in den nächsten Fotos zeigen.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Mai 2020)

Hier gibts keine Mindeststandards und jeder darf seine Meinung sagen... Jungs, jetzt bitte wieder Bilder?


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2020)

Blümchen gehen immer. Für Insekten war es heute hier ein bisschen zu frisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie stimmen dieses Jahr die Zeiten gar nicht, s. Kartaeusernelke &#8211; Wikipedia : 
Zitat: 





> Die Blütezeit reicht von Juni bis September.



EDIT: blöde Umlaute im Wiki-Link.


----------



## clown44 (2. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Mai 2020)

Nachdem es geregnet hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtfNow (2. Mai 2020)

Sizilien, von einem Dörfchen am Berg das sogar von Wolken bedeckt wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Location ("Schnappschuss"):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 1. Foto oben ist nicht irgendwie zufällig entstanden.
>Ausschnitt auswählen (was soll im Foto zu sehen sein und was nicht?), gerade richten,  Drittelregel einhalten, nichts auffälliges abschneiden, bisschen vor und zurück oder in die Hocke (oder klettern) und wenns passt dann abdrücken.


Oder im Wald um die Ecke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meistens ist die Augenperspektive/höhe ziemlich uninteressant (weil sehen wir ja ständig).
Also Kamera dahin wo das Auge normalerweise nicht ist (und vertikal wie horizontal gerade ausrichten).


----------



## The_Rock (3. Mai 2020)

Extrem dunstiger Tag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2020)

Was das wird darf erraten werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinweis:
Es ist klein und das endergebniss gibt es in rot, gelb und schwarz.


----------



## mattinator (3. Mai 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was das wird darf erraten werden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Johannisbeeren ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2020)

Richtig. 
Da ich aber keine 100 punkte zum vergeben hab, wird es ein (virtueller) keks.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Mai 2020)

Natnat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2020)

Ein Bäumchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (4. Mai 2020)

Flieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Biene im Flieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wanze beim Sonnenbaden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fürs Bild wollte sie dann noch posieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (4. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (4. Mai 2020)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht dennoch "ganz nett".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
TJW65


----------



## Smeagle81 (4. Mai 2020)

Zinkst 2018



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Duvenstedt 2017



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgenommen mit der Sony Alpha 77II + Sony 50mm und Sigma Macro 105mm 2.8


----------



## Bunkasan (5. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2020)

Ich möchte einfach nochmal den Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung] in Erinnerung rufen bevor man sich hier wegen der "Bildquali" in die Haare gerät.
Der Thread ist für Schnappschüsse aller Art mMn am besten passend.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (7. Mai 2020)

ein stack aus 7 bildern


----------



## Bunkasan (8. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Mai 2020)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer sieht noch die hand?


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Mai 2020)

Pommesgabel

Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2020)

So sieht es aus, bevor ein Trauerrosenkäfer sein Mahl beginnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so sieht es aus, wenn drei Trauerrosenkäfer mit dem Essen fertig sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch ein paar "Flattermänner":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim letzten fand ich die Bewegungsunschärfe der Flügel ganz gut, den Kopf und die Fühler hätte ich gerne noch etwas schärfer gehabt.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (10. Mai 2020)

paprika


----------



## JackA (10. Mai 2020)

Ein Traum für jeden Buchsbaum-Besitzer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2020)

Der Rhododendron, ist immer wieder eine Pracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2020)

Kleines Wiesenvögelchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2020)

Also, ohne jetzt Oberlehrermäßig zu klingen, das ist doch ein Meterschling.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TJW65 (11. Mai 2020)

Zwei Bilder Nachts bzw. Abends aufgenommen.
Beide Leider etwas zu unscharf und nicht perfekt Belichtet, aber dennoch ganz nette Aufnahmen wie ich denke.
Das Leuchtende dort ist nicht die Sonne, das ist der Mond 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Mai 2020)

Blümchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (12. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## bruderbethor (14. Mai 2020)

Tolle Farben uns super Licht ! Ich glaube ich hätte den Bildausschnitt etwas weiter links gewählt, so dass das Ufer rechts etwas mehr "verschwindet". Aber das ist schon meckern auf höherem Niveau. Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Mai 2020)

Danke! Leider steht da ein Gebäude, was ich nicht drauf  haben wollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (14. Mai 2020)

letztes wochenende auf der köhlbrandbrücke


----------



## BobBarker2014 (16. Mai 2020)

stack aus 20 bildern ... canon EF 50 mm F1.8 in retrostellung


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2020)

Gestern war Tag der "Krabbeltiere".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Mai 2020)

Amphibiensuchbild, wie viele Frösche findet ihr? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (19. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Mai 2020)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie finde ich bei keinem dieser Bilder den Fokus, außer bei dem mit der Biene. Alle anderen sind irgendwie nicht richtig scharf.
Bei 1/250s und 105mm sollte es eigentlich nicht verwackeln. Ich tippe eher drauf, dass der AF, falls der AF genutzt wurde, nicht richtig getroffen hat.
Warum hast du die eigentlich mit F2.8 bis F5.0 fotografiert?  Wenn du derart nah dran bist, wäre alles über F8 besser, weil dann der Schärfebereich größer ist.
Da hättest du dann einfach den ISO Wert erhöhen können, denn der lag ja eh nur bei 100-160. Bei den Blumen ohne Insekten hättest du auch die Belichtungszeit verlängern können und hättest dann die Blende schließen können.
1/250s bei einer Blume, die sich eigentlich nicht bewegt, braucht man nicht.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Mai 2020)

Weil ich ein fauler Mensch bin. In den meisten Fällen knipse ich mit Zeitautomatik. Iso ist auch fast immer auf Automatik. Da kommen dann solche wilden Werte zu Stande. Natürlich kann man vorher mit Tabellen und und Formeln die perfekten Werte ermitteln. Ist mir aber zu stressig. Ich mache das nur zur Entspannung. Wenn dann was vernünftiges bei rauskommt, klasse. 
Du siehst, ich mache mir weniger Gedanken dabei, wie man könnte oder sollte (?).
Vielleicht denke ich beim nächsten Mal daran, warscheinlich aber nicht. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Mai 2020)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man vorher mit Tabellen und und Formeln die perfekten Werte ermitteln.



Ein einfaches Verständnis von Blende, Zeit, ISO und Schärfebereich reichen da vollkommen aus 
Da muss man nicht mit Tabellen herumlaufen oder rechnen.

Blende weit offen => kleiner Schärfebereich. Deswegen fotografiert man Portraits häufig mit weiter geöffneter Blende und Landschaft mit F8 und drüber (je nachdem was alles scharf sein soll. Bei Makros schließt man die Blende einfach noch weiter, damit möglichst viel scharf ist. Im Idealfall nutzt man auch Focus Stacking..
Belichtungszeit mindestens auf den Kehrwert der Brennweite (in deinem Fall also auf mindestens 1/105s), damit es verwacklungsfrei wird (wenn man keinen IBIS hat) und wenn sich etwas im Bild bewegt, dann noch kürzer (je nach Art der Bewegung)

Ist kein Hexenwerk, und hat nichts mit Tabellen oder Rechnen zu tun. Das sind einfach die Grundbegriffe der Fotograie


----------



## BobBarker2014 (21. Mai 2020)

Blauregen mit Hummel


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Mai 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ein einfaches Verständnis von Blende, Zeit, ISO und Schärfebereich reichen da vollkommen aus.


Dieses Verständnis habe ich schon mehrere Jahrzehnte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Automatik... ich kanns nicht mit... naja, ohne auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## mattinator (21. Mai 2020)

Auch nur Automatik  Wem´s gefällt, der freue sich dran. Wem nicht, der schaue einfach weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (21. Mai 2020)

Melonenbaby auf Fensterbank ...


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (22. Mai 2020)

Waldameise kurz vor der Umsiedlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2020)

Heute mal wieder die Kamera zum Laufen mit genommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. Mai 2020)

Kastanienblüte Ende April



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Smeagle81 schrieb:


> Duvenstedt 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie ein grußliger Vibe, besonders das erste Foto. 



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hatten wir diesen Monat die selben Ideen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Mai 2020)

In der tat, ich sehe da auch Parallelen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Mai 2020)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ente mit wasserstrahl-antrieb?


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Mai 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ente mit wasserstrahl-antrieb?



Yup, voll Öko!
Gruß, Fly


----------



## The_Rock (27. Mai 2020)

@FlyKilla
Die "Turbo Ente" ist geil 
Ich hab leider nur ne grimmige Ente erwischt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen ziemlich dunstigen Sonnenuntergang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (28. Mai 2020)

@The_Rock das letzte Bild ist richtig gut. Da würde Ich es sogar so hinschneiden, dass die Sonne in der Mitte ist, nicht leicht rechts versetzt.


----------



## pedi (28. Mai 2020)

warum sollte er?
der thread heisst doch naturfotographie. die natur ist so, wie sie ist.
warum sollte man da an bildern rum manipulieren??


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube, "Naturfotografie" bezieht sich eher darauf dass die Natur das Motiv ist, nicht dass man seine Bilder natürlich (=unbearbeitet) lässt.


----------



## pedi (28. Mai 2020)

kann man so sehen. wenn ich aber naturbilder mache, dann sollte man diese bilder so zeigen, wie sie sind.
wenn die sonne rechts untergeht, dann geht sie rechts unter, und nicht in der mitte.
ist jetzt nur ein beispiel.


----------



## JackA (28. Mai 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> kann man so sehen. wenn ich aber naturbilder mache, dann sollte man diese bilder so zeigen, wie sie sind.
> wenn die sonne rechts untergeht, dann geht sie rechts unter, und nicht in der mitte.
> ist jetzt nur ein beispiel.


Die Sonne geht auf dem Bild da unter, wo Ich sie fotografiere. Das hat mit dem Willen der Natur wenig zu tun.


----------



## mattinator (28. Mai 2020)

Ach Leute. Lasst Bilder sprechen, und jedem seine Meinung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Mai 2020)

The_Rock schrieb:


> @FlyKilla
> Die "Turbo Ente" ist geil
> Ich hab leider nur ne grimmige Ente erwischt


Naja, was man auf dem Foto nicht mitbekommt, ist, dass das Kücken lauthals am schimpfen war. Weil seine Familie nicht auf ihn warten wollte. &#55357;&#56860;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (30. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (30. Mai 2020)

das blatt ist sehr schön.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Mai 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> warum sollte er?
> der thread heisst doch naturfotographie. die natur ist so, wie sie ist.
> warum sollte man da an bildern rum manipulieren??



Ganz einfach: In der Fotografie gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Bildgestaltung / Bildwirkung etc.
Das verändert nicht das Aussehen der Natur, sondern damit legt man fest, wie man das Gesehene fotografiert.
Das hat nichts mit Manipulation zu tun.
Würde man einen Teil des Bildes abschneiden, wäre das auch keine Manipulation. Man hätte auch einfach die Kamera anders halten können, hätte sich woanders hinstellen können oder hätte (je nach Objektiv) anders hineinzoomen können.



pedi schrieb:


> wenn die sonne rechts untergeht, dann geht sie rechts unter, und nicht in der mitte.
> ist jetzt nur ein beispiel.



Ähm... man kann sich und seine Kamera bewegen. Du kannst nicht sagen, dass die Sonne rechts untergeht, denn je nachdem wie man auf die Sonne schaut, geht sie woanders unter


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Mai 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ach Leute. Lasst Bilder sprechen, und jedem seine Meinung.



Er hat doch nur geschrieben, was er anders gemacht hätte bzw. wie er es besser finden würde.
Was ist daran so schlimm? Wenn freie Meinung oder Tipps nicht erwünscht sind, darf man seine Bilder eben nicht öffentlich posten.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Er hat doch nur geschrieben, was er anders gemacht hätte bzw. wie er es besser finden würde.
> Was ist daran so schlimm? Wenn freie Meinung oder Tipps nicht erwünscht sind, darf man seine Bilder eben nicht öffentlich posten.



Nix schlimm. Meinung sagen und Tips ist ja ok. Aber dann auch dem anderen seine Meinung lassen und nicht unbedingt versuchen, zu überzeugen. Mann sollte das Geschriebene auch einfach mal so stehen lassen können und gut ist's.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wo ich heute war, haben sich sozusagen Fuchs und Hase guten Tag gesagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und husch, weg war er ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Fuchs kann ich Euch hier leider nicht präsentieren. Er und ich waren  zu sehr überrascht, als wir uns ca. 4 m gegenüberstanden. Wobei, ich  eigentlich mehr. Er hat sich einfach umgedreht und ist mit drei kurzen  Zwischenstops und -"Gucks", ob ich noch da bin, abgezischt.


----------



## Bunkasan (30. Mai 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da wo ich heute war, haben sich sozusagen Fuchs und Hase guten Tag gesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> Den Fuchs kann ich Euch hier leider nicht präsentieren. Er und ich waren  zu sehr überrascht, als wir uns ca. 4 m gegenüberstanden. Wobei, ich  eigentlich mehr. Er hat sich einfach umgedreht und ist mit drei kurzen  Zwischenstops und -"Gucks", ob ich noch da bin, abgezischt.



Ein ähliches Erlebnis hatte ich heute auch, aber leider unter fototechnisch eher ungünstigen Bedingungen... aber ich denke man erkennt das Kamel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: @pedi: Ich bearbeite meine Bilder fast alle ein bisschen nach. Das menschliche Auge funktioniert erheblich anders als ein Kamerasensor, und ich versuche meistens mit meinen Bildern dem, was ich im Sucher gesehen habe, möglichst nahe zu kommen... oder zu kaschieren, dass ich einfach (hoffentlich noch) kein wirklich guter Fotograf bin, und es mit und ohne Automatik mit meiner sehr semiprofessionellen Ausrüstung meistens grandios versemmel. Früher konnte man seinen Bilder im Labor noch "den letzten Schliff" geben, heute halt am PC. Solange man "nur" Kontrast, Weißabgleich, Schärfe, chromatische Abberation, Bildauschnitt, Staubflecken... usw. korrigiert, bzw. optimiert, und nicht das Motiv an sich "umgestaltet" und Bäume, Hasen, Autos raus oder reinschneidet oder verzerrt oder umpinselt, dann gehört das * für mich * auch bei Naturfotos dazu... und da kann halt aus ner Schildkröte auch mal ein Kamel werden. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## pedi (30. Mai 2020)

da hast aber sehr böse manipuliert.


----------



## The_Rock (31. Mai 2020)

Um mal kurz auf die letzten Beiträge zu reagieren: Ich freue mich natürlich über jede Kritik, bzw Vorschlag. Also alles kein Problem 



JackA schrieb:


> @The_Rock das letzte Bild ist richtig gut. Da würde Ich es sogar so hinschneiden, dass die Sonne in der Mitte ist, nicht leicht rechts versetzt.



Hab beides probiert: Sonne in die Mitte, Schlauchboot in die Mitte. Fand aber beides nicht so doll, weil in dem Fall das mittige Objekt zu sehr im Fokus des Betrachters liegt, und das andere Objekt somit zu sehr "Nebenschauplatz" wird.
Also hab ich die Sonne leicht nach rechts versetzt. Fühlte sich für mich besser an. Ist am Ende aber eh Geschmacksache


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Obacht, das Bild wurde manipuliert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Dieses nicht)

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2020)

Was von Gestern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## pedi (1. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


entspricht wahrscheinlich nicht den qualitätsanforderungen der profis hier, mir gefällts aber.
hab ich vor ein paar wochen aufgenommen. ist der "rasen" am haus.


----------



## JackA (3. Juni 2020)

Was heißt "Qualitätsansprüche". Es ist einfach die Perspektive, die langweilig rüber kommt ist. Aber Hauptsache dir gefällts.

Das hier waren auch nur ein paar Blumen in der Wiese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juni 2020)

Frettchen Baby 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (4. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (7. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (7. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (8. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Juni 2020)

Seit langem mal wieder etwas mit Natur von mir. 

Nr 1 noch aus dem Winter bzw. schon in Richtung Frühling 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nr 2 von neulich, eher weniger spannend. Licht etc. waren relativ uninteressant, deswegen in schwarz-weiß, wodurch die Wolken wenigstens schön rausstechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juni 2020)

Und eines von heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (11. Juni 2020)

Mir ist heute auch eine Blindschleiche vor die Linse geschlängelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (11. Juni 2020)

Heute mal mit meinem neuen Joghurtbecher Gassi gegangen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (12. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroiner (12. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (13. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (13. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (14. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jogurtbecher freihand in retro vor ner 20mm Tube rumgewackelt mit Blende 6.3... geht besser als ich dachte...


----------



## JackA (14. Juni 2020)

Schnecke übern Weg geschleimt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe "Naturburschen"...

möchte mich mal unter Euch mischen und ein paar Bilder mit Euch teilen. Dieses Thema habe ich schon länger beäugt und Ihr habt echt klasse Aufnahmen gemacht, es gibt eben keine wertvolleren und schöneren Momente als diejenigen, die man draussen in der Natur erleben kann.

Das Ganze sollte man dann ja auch mit einem anständigen Equipment festhalten und genau da kommen wir zu meinem Problem...

Mit einer ollen 12-15 Jahre alten 10 MPixel Canon Ixus Kompaktkamera und meinem Smartphone habe ich nichts dergleichen aber es kommt ja sicher auch auf das Motiv und die Perspektive an. Mittlerweile spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, eine neue und gute Kamera zu kaufen, bin aber eher der Gelegenheits-Knipser und daher sollte sie auch klein und handlich sein - quasi überall hin mitnehmbar...

So, nun aber genug gequatscht. Hier ein paar Bilder aus meinem Garten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild ist Erysimum - Goldlack, zwei ist klar und Nummer drei ist Borago - Borretsch. Alles äußerst insektenfreundlich und duften tun die Blüten auch noch bezaubernd...

Viele Grüße


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Hallo liebe "Naturburschen"...
> ...



Sieht doch super aus 
Meine olle Kamera hat mittlerweile auch 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (16. Juni 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Hallo liebe "Naturburschen"...
> 
> möchte mich mal unter Euch mischen und ein paar Bilder mit Euch teilen. Dieses Thema habe ich schon länger beäugt und Ihr habt echt klasse Aufnahmen gemacht, es gibt eben keine wertvolleren und schöneren Momente als diejenigen, die man draussen in der Natur erleben kann.
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder, ehrlich! Besonders das zweite. Gute Ausrüstung macht keine guten Bilder... sie macht nur gute Bilder besser... 
Bin auch nur mit popeliger Ausrüstung unterwegs, im Gegensatz zu dem, was einige hier auffahren. Würde dir empfehlen, dich mal von den Kameraprofis hier beraten zu lassen. Da ist sicher was für dich dabei, was schöne Bilder noch ein bisschen schöner machen kann... 

EDIT: Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (16. Juni 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Mit einer ollen 12-15 Jahre alten 10 MPixel Canon Ixus Kompaktkamera und meinem Smartphone habe ich nichts dergleichen aber es kommt ja sicher auch auf das Motiv und die Perspektive an. Mittlerweile spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, eine neue und gute Kamera zu kaufen, bin aber eher der Gelegenheits-Knipser und daher sollte sie auch klein und handlich sein - quasi überall hin mitnehmbar...


Das ist immer Auslegungssache, was man selber braucht, was es kosten darf und welche Bedingungen das Equipment erfüllen muss.
Wenn z.B. das Licht immer passt, dann braucht man nicht das teuerste Equipment für gute Bilder, was man an deinen Beispielen schön sieht.
Wenn du dir aber trotzdem mal ein Upgrade in der Kompaktklasse ansehen willst, dann wäre eine der vielen Sony RX100 oder eine Panasonic TZ101 der nächste Schritt.


----------



## lefskij (17. Juni 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Sieht doch super aus
> Meine olle Kamera hat mittlerweile auch 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel
> 
> 
> ...





Bunkasan schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, ehrlich! Besonders das zweite. Gute Ausrüstung macht keine guten Bilder... sie macht nur gute Bilder besser...
> Bin auch nur mit popeliger Ausrüstung unterwegs, im Gegensatz zu dem, was einige hier auffahren. Würde dir empfehlen, dich mal von den Kameraprofis hier beraten zu lassen. Da ist sicher was für dich dabei, was schöne Bilder noch ein bisschen schöner machen kann...
> 
> EDIT: Bild
> ...





JackA schrieb:


> Das ist immer Auslegungssache, was man selber braucht, was es kosten darf und welche Bedingungen das Equipment erfüllen muss.
> Wenn z.B. das Licht immer passt, dann braucht man nicht das teuerste Equipment für gute Bilder, was man an deinen Beispielen schön sieht.
> Wenn du dir aber trotzdem mal ein Upgrade in der Kompaktklasse ansehen willst, dann wäre eine der vielen Sony RX100 oder eine Panasonic TZ101 der nächste Schritt.



Ich danke Euch vielmals für Eure Wertschätzung - das bedeutet mir wirklich sehr viel und nun kann ich ja auch ein paar weitere Bilder posten...

Gerade hier bei den Profis fühle ich mich sehr wohl und ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie viele User doch einen entschleunigten Pfad des Lebens einschlagen und die stillen und schönen Momente in unserer "Hochleistungsgesellschaft" genießen können, es werden leider immer weniger. Haltet diesen Thread bitte weiter am Leben und teilt, was das Zeuch hält 

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von meinem Amerika-Trip in den Sequoia-Nationalpark und -Forest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild ist ein Sequoiadendron giganteum - ein Riesenmammutbaum - dort steht auch der schwerste Baum der Welt, der sogenannte "General Sherman". Leider sind meine Bilder von ihm nicht so prall - vielleicht zeige ich sie ja trotzdem mal... da wachsen auch Bäume aus Steinen, wie das geht, weiß ich bis heute nicht 

Und hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust auf frische Kirschen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eine Sony CyberShot RX100 III zu kaufen - das scheint mir ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu sein... Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juni 2020)

Bei Kamera Fragen, solltest du im DI-Diskussions Thread schreiben, sonst sind im dem Thread hier nur Beiträge mit Text


----------



## The_Rock (18. Juni 2020)

Oder noch besser nen neuen Thread eröffnen, da sehn es mehr Leute und ist generell übersichtlicher 
Wozu brauchst du eigentlich ne neue Kamera? Ich find deine Fotos hier eigentlich schon richtig gut. Scharf, rauschfrei... und wie du oben schon angemerkt hast, hat die persönliche Kreativität mehr Einfluss auf die Qualität eines Fotos, als die Technik dahinter (na ja, solang man nicht mit ner Kartoffel fotografiert ). Mir gefallen deine Fotos jedenfalls 


Zurück zum Thema: Stürmische Sommer sind die besten Sommer, zumindest wenn man gerne Gewitter fotografiert 
Habs jetzt auch mal tagsüber probiert, mit nem ND Filter. Ohne Filter hatte ich bisher nur mäßigen Erfolg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nachts ists immer noch am schönsten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (19. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (20. Juni 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei Kamera Fragen, solltest du im DI-Diskussions Thread schreiben, sonst sind im dem Thread hier nur Beiträge mit Text



Danke für den Hinweis... wir sind hier ja in einem Bilder-Thread... hatte ich schon fast vergessen. Machen wir also gleich mit ein paar Fotos weiter aber vorher:



The_Rock schrieb:


> Oder noch besser nen neuen Thread eröffnen, da sehn es mehr Leute und ist generell übersichtlicher
> Wozu brauchst du eigentlich ne neue Kamera? Ich find deine Fotos hier eigentlich schon richtig gut. Scharf, rauschfrei... und wie du oben schon angemerkt hast, hat die persönliche Kreativität mehr Einfluss auf die Qualität eines Fotos, als die Technik dahinter (na ja, solang man nicht mit ner Kartoffel fotografiert ). Mir gefallen deine Fotos jedenfalls



Ich danke Dir herzlichst für die netten Worte und ich fühle mich sehr geehrt... 

Wenn ich aber die Bilder von Euch Profis sehe, wird mir heiß und kalt und ich möchte, da gerade ein bissl Geld zur Verfügung steht, die Bilder *für Euch noch etwas besser machen*. Habe bei Zeiten immer mal wieder einen Spleen und momentan ist das wohl die Fotographie - hatte öfter schon einige solcher Eingebungen aber für weitere Tipps schreibe ich fortan woanders... wir lassen hier lieber die Bilder sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier habe ich noch eine weisse Baumnymphe mitten im Gesicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Bunkasan: Die Bilder der Insekten, die Du machst, sind wirklich überragend und sie zeigen mir Perspektiven, die ich vorher so nicht direkt kannte... bin zwar Gärtner aber solch tolle Aufnahmen von Facettenaugen habe ich  bisher noch nicht gesehen.

Saubere Arbeit


----------



## Bunkasan (20. Juni 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> @Bunkasan: Die Bilder der Insekten, die Du machst, sind wirklich überragend und sie zeigen mir Perspektiven, die ich vorher so nicht direkt kannte... bin zwar Gärtner aber solch tolle Aufnahmen von Facettenaugen habe ich  bisher noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Saubere Arbeit



Danke, freut mich wenns gefällt. Endecke da selbst gerade ganz neue Welten, und  wenn ich die Bilder das erste mal auf dem Monitor sehe, denke ich mir auch des öfteren "greetings human... take me to your leader..."  
Aber um solche Bilder schießen zu können, muss man schon ordentlich investieren. Genaugenommen in einen ~100€ 50mm Festbrennweitenplastikbomber von Objektiv (der gute alte Jogurtbecher 50mm f/1.8 STM) und ein paar Adapter für zusammen ca 30€, um das Dinges so auf meiner betagten Einsteigerkamera montieren zu können wie Gott es gewollt hat, in variablem Abstand und verkehrt rum.  Interessante Bilder kosten viel Zeit, Geduld und Kreativität... aber nicht immer zwangsläufig auch viel Geld. Wenn jemand einen Tip für uns Anfänger hat, wie man im Tele Bereich (300mm+, bei mir Canon EF) ähnlich günstige und brauchbare Ergebnisse bekommt.... immer her damit. 

Da ich gestern mein ganzes Pulver verschossen habe, gibts jetzt nur halbgare Blume... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Frühstück...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Juni 2020)

Bergblüten Mai 2020 (unbearbeitet, alle 28mm-KB-Äquivalent)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bunkasan schrieb:


> Heute mal mit meinem neuen Joghurtbecher Gassi gegangen...


Muss ein ziemlich schwerer "Joghurtbecher" sein, wenn der solch geniale Bilder ausspuckt.


----------



## Bunkasan (20. Juni 2020)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Muss ein ziemlich schwerer "Joghurtbecher" sein, wenn der solch geniale Bilder ausspuckt.



Danke.  Mit sagenhafen 160g ja eigenlich nicht sonderlich. Bin aber selber immer wieder verzückt für wie wenig Geld man so eine knackscharfe Optik bekommen kann. Und wie schnell man sich an eine Festbrennweite gewöhnt, und kaum noch was andres dranklemmt. Ich glaub ich bin ein bisschen verliebt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ameisen beim Frühstuck auffer Farm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2020)

Ein Paradies für Insekten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. Juni 2020)

Ich habe gestern mal die D780 mit dem neuen Tamron 35mm F1.4 getestet 
Das ist das schärfste Objektiv, das ich bisher je genutzt habe und das bereits ab F1.4 bis in die Ecken und auch das Bokeh ist ein Traum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe ja auch Symmetrie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal die D780 mit dem neuen Tamron 35mm F1.4 getestet
> Das ist das schärfste Objektiv, das ich bisher je genutzt habe und das bereits ab F1.4 bis in die Ecken und auch das Bokeh ist ein Traum


Die Äpfel sind der Hammer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (21. Juni 2020)

Gestern haben sich Sonne und Regen um die Vorherrschaft gestritten. Zeit mein neues Weitwinkel auszuprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Rage1988
Bokeh vom Feinsten! Tolle Bilder


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2020)

Vom Geiseltalsee. Die Große oder Blaue Holzbiene war wirklich groß, knapp 3 cm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da konnte jemand gar nicht genug bekommen von meinen Mineralien.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juni 2020)

Kirschendieb!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(vor meinem fenster, durch das fliegengitter fotografiert)


----------



## mattinator (22. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder ein Exot aus dem Mittelmerraum (dort schon selten): Chalcophora / Marienprachtkäfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (23. Juni 2020)

@Bunkasan: Bei Deiner weissen Spinne sieht man in dem Tropfen am Hinterleib sogar eine kleine Spirale... das ist wirklich beeindruckend 


Auch wenn es vielleicht etwas getrickst ist, hätte ich hier noch ein paar Bilder aus London. Dale Chihuly hat 2019 in Kew Gardens zwischen den Pflanzen ein paar Skulpturen aus Glas hinterlassen und ich finde, dass einige da wirklich gut hineinpassen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier kommt mein persönlicher Favorit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Juni 2020)

Dass ich einen ziemlichen Vogel habe, is ja schon länger bekannt... aber jetzt kann ichs auch beweisen... 


Chef im Garten aka "Himmbeerdieb"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diverse Piepmatzerinos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (23. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2020)

Dank Bunkasan hab ich wieder mal das Makro-Objektiv aufgeschraubt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (24. Juni 2020)

Die Engländer sind für mich persönlich in Sachen Pflanzen die absoluten Künstler und wir waren vor ein paar Jahren mal auf einem Hausboot (Narrowboat)-Trip auf der Themse - das war eine der schönsten Reisen, die ich je gemacht habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein toll gestaltetes Hausboot (Narrowboat) in einem Seitenarm der Themse in London:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und hier haben sich wohl ein paar Teenies die Kapseln von einer Schlafmohnsorte abgeschnitten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS: Bunkasan, Vögel sind mir neben Hunden die liebsten und gebietstreuesten Begleiter. Wir füttern ganzjährig auf dem Balkon und im Garten und es ist einfach zu schön, das mit anzusehen... Wir lassen auch immer ein paar Früchte nach der Ernte an den Bäumen und Sträuchern, damit die Kleinen auch noch etwas abbekommen. Wir lieben das und sind auch gerne bereit, dafür extra Geld in die Hand zu nehmen - Futter ist schließlich nicht billig.

Zum Schluß noch ein nicht so gelungenes Bild eines Wintergoldhähnchens. Dieser Vogel ist eher selten und er saß auf meinem Balkon, nachdem er etwas unsanft gegen die Scheibe geflogen war. Zum Glück erholte er sich wenig später wieder und flog munter davon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (24. Juni 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Dank Bunkasan hab ich wieder mal das Makro-Objektiv aufgeschraubt ^^


 



lefskij schrieb:


> Die Engländer sind für mich persönlich in Sachen Pflanzen die absoluten Künstler und wir waren vor ein paar Jahren mal auf einem Hausboot (Narrowboat)-Trip auf der Themse - das war eine der schönsten Reisen, die ich je gemacht habe...
> 
> PS: Bunkasan, Vögel sind mir neben Hunden die liebsten und gebietstreuesten Begleiter. Wir füttern ganzjährig auf dem Balkon und im Garten und es ist einfach zu schön, das mit anzusehen... Wir lassen auch immer ein paar Früchte nach der Ernte an den Bäumen und Sträuchern, damit die Kleinen auch noch etwas abbekommen. Wir lieben das und sind auch gerne bereit, dafür extra Geld in die Hand zu nehmen - Futter ist schließlich nicht billig.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. Juni 2020)

Der Hirschkäfer wollte den Euro dann nicht wieder rausrücken.&#128521; Aber irgendwie wollte ich ihn auch von der Mitte der Straße holen, wo er seelenruhig langmarschierte. Er hatte sogar Schwein, bevor ich ihn in den Wald setzen konnte, wäre fast noch ein Golf drübergefahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (25. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (27. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (29. Juni 2020)

Deine Makros sind beneidenswert.

Heute mal Radeln gewesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (29. Juni 2020)

Alter Schwede Bunkasan. Du kommst aus dem Schießen ja garnicht mehr raus  

Zu meinen Bildern: Ja, ich weiß dass ich wie wild rumcroppe. Ich sollte lernen feste Formate anzuwenden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (29. Juni 2020)

Danke, danke... hehe, ja, sorry fürs gespamme.  Nur wer viel übt wird besser. Hab mir vorgenommen jeden Tag, egal bei welchem Wetter, wenigstens ein brauchbares Bild zu schießen. Am We sind diesmal dann doch ein paar mehr rumgekommen, die ich ganz okay fand. Vielleicht sollte ich ja auch langsam mal in den ganzen Firlefanz wie Pol/ND Filter, externem Blitz, Fernauslöser, Blitzdiffusor und irgendwann vielleicht sogar in ein richtiges Macro investieren... oder zumindest einen aktiven Retroring und einen Balgen für mein geliebtes 50er. 



The_Rock schrieb:


> ... Ja, ich weiß dass ich wie wild rumcroppe...



Damit bist du nicht allein... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blöde Frage: Man soll den Fokus ja auf die Augen legen... aber welchen Teil davon?!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie? was? Foto? Okay... aber bitte die Schokoseite... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (2. Juli 2020)

Das Schöne ist ja, dass jeder Beteiligte hier ordentlich was zu bieten hat - im Grunde ist das ja alles die pure Schönheit der Natur und das lieben wir hier so sehr 

Schließe mich auch wiedermal dem großen Lob für Bunkasans Makros an - echt tolle Aufnahmen!

Habe mir jetzt auch mal eine neue Kamera gekauft (Sony RX100 III) und auch gleich ein paar Bilder für Euch gemacht... mein Garten ist ja immer voller schöner Motive. Ein Super-Makro-Objektiv hat die Mark III jetzt nicht und wenn ich Facettenaugen sehen möchte, komme ich hierher und schaue mir die Bilder von Bunkasan an... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Heute mal mein neues Macro getestet... sebst vor der Reinigung schon ganz nett 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (7. Juli 2020)

Wie "vor der Reinigung"? Du kaufst dir ein neues Objektiv und reinigst es gleich? Ich dachte die kommen sauber an 
Oder wars Gebraucht?


Ein paar Fotos vom See und ein "Heimwegssonnenuntergang" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (7. Juli 2020)

Ich hätte das "neu" wohl in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen. Hab mir ein spottbilliges Nikon EL-Nikkor 50mm 2,8 mit Fußpilz gegönnt. Bis zu 5:1 klang einfach zu verlockend. Nachdem ich bei meinem Tamron 70-300 schon das defekte Blendensteuerrungskabel getauscht hatte, dachte ich mir, das bekomm ich bestimmt auch sauber.  Hatte Glück, und das meiste ging mit Spüli weg, ohne die Linsengruppen selbst noch zerlegen zu müssen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe zwar noch keine eigenen Fotos. Aber bin auf diesen Fotografen hier vor einiger Zeit aufmerksam geworden: Michael Poliza Photography

Der ist ein Profi. Hat auch eine eigene Facebookseite.  Der hat schon fast jedes Land der Erde bereist. Atemberaubend schön seine Bilder.

Edit: Doch ein paar habe ich. Schon länger wo ich die gemacht habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War mit einer günstigen Panasonic Lumix Digicam. Die haben wir aber nicht mehr. 
Da die oder das Handy meiner Frau mitlerweile bessere Bilder macht oder fast genauso gute.
Aber eine neue Kamera ist ja in Planung

Hier noch ein Bild mit Handy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (8. Juli 2020)

Fehlt nur noch der Cowboy-Hut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar Schnappschüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (8. Juli 2020)

Neues altes Makro mit ohne Schwammal...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (9. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (10. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (10. Juli 2020)

Komet Neowise, leichte NLCs (leuchtende Nachtwolken) am unteren Bildrand und der Mond. 4 Uhr Weckzeit für die Frühschicht hat manchmal (selten!!) auch gute Seiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (13. Juli 2020)

Heute hat der Himmel hier auch endlich mitgespielt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2020)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## JackA (15. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (15. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (18. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (19. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (22. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hummeln an unserer Stockrose vom ersten Bild tragen neuerdings immer einen Pollen-Tarnanzug 

Und wenn man die Bilder von Euch sieht, könnte man meinen, dass es gar kein Insektensterben gibt. Wirklich tolle Aufnahmen und auch solch vielfältige


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisschen Gewitter beim Alpenrand


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2020)

Und wieder mal was von mir 
Die Natur gibt aktuell nicht viel her, v.a. wenn man zur Mittagszeit wandern ist. Aber im Wald konnte ich wenigstens ein paar Situationen mit interessantem Licht erwischen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (26. Juli 2020)

High Voltage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2020)

Wie triggerst du die Kamera im Moment des Blitzes?


----------



## The_Rock (26. Juli 2020)

Garnicht, ich mach Belichtungsreihen von jeweils 15-30 Sekunden pro Bild (je nach Lichtverhältnissen), behalte die Aufnahmen mit Blitz drauf und lösche die restlichen ~200 Bilder 
Tagsüber muss ein Filter drauf, sonst kann man nicht so lange belichten.

Es gibt auch spezielle Blitz-Trigger, aber die scheinen nicht immer verlässlich zu funktionieren. Klappt ja auch ohne ganz gut, von daher


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

Die Blitzaufnahmen sind mega!


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2020)

Gestern das erste mal mein 33€ Neewer 25mm F1.8 Gassi geführt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (27. Juli 2020)

Und, weil es heute Abend das Wetter hergegeben hat, mein aller erstes Blitz-Bild (sorry für Doppelpost, iewie wollte das Forum net):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2020)

Was von heute Morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (28. Juli 2020)

Ich liebe diese "Sonnenstern-Aufnahmen", habe damit auch schon ein bissl experimentiert - brauche aber noch ein wenig Übung... knapp verpasst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Blitzaufnahmen beeindrucken mich auch total, kann nur leider keine zur Verfügung stellen, denn sämtliche Gewitter Deutschlands ziehen grundsätzlich zu weit entfernt an mir vorbei 

Wenigstens noch eine schöne Heuchera-Blüte aus dem Garten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2020)

Nachschlag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Wunderschön das Panorama. Wohnst du in den Bergen oder machst du da Urlaub?


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2020)

In den Bergen wäre übertrieben, aber in der Nähe.
~30 Minuten mit dem Auto und auf den Gipfel gings nochmals 2:40h zu Fuss ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (1. August 2020)

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein den ND Filter und Stativ vergessen. Weltklasse Leistung wenn man gerade Wasserfälle fotografieren will 
Gecroppt wurde natürlich wieder nach Lust und Laune. Ich muss mir das mal abgewöhnen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Noch ein paar Fotos mit meinem Geburtstagsgeschenk (Panasonic DC-TZ202), die ersten zwei von gestern waren noch Versuchsstadium. Jetzt habe ich die Kameraeinstellungen etwas angepasst und komme evtl. auch ein wenig besser zurecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (3. August 2020)

Zwei Vorabend Blitze und ein Abendblitz. Kann man den Blitzen eigentlich vorschreiben, dass sie nur nachts aktiv sein sollen?  Tag-Blitze sind Shutter-Killer! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. August 2020)

Im Islandtrip aufgenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (5. August 2020)

ready to battle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (5. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (11. August 2020)

Bisschen was aus dem Garten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (16. August 2020)

In the woods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (18. August 2020)

Da hats mal wieder ordentlich gekracht die letzten Tage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein noch recht kleiner Vogel (Taube?) auf der Dachrinne. Rechts sieht man ein Haselnussblatt (dunkler) und Blätter vom Flieder.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

@The_Rock: Mal wieder mega Gewitter-Bilder.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ein noch recht kleiner Vogel (Taube?) auf der Dachrinne.


Tauben – Wikipedia .  Diamanttaube.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn das Bild nicht so gut ist, im Nistkasten ist ein Hornissennest, das war 2015.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Hier auch ein paar Bilder ältere Bilder noch von uns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder wurden mit einer Canon Powershot A85 gemacht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Regentonne meins Opas am 23.03.2019 17:01 mit einer NIKON Coolpix S3100


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2020)

Die TZ202 hatte für mich entscheidende Schwächen in der Schärfe der Telemakro-Aufnahmen. Leider fast durchgängig. Hatte zwei unterschiedliche Modelle mit dem gleichen Problem. Normalerweise hätte ich ja gesagt, das Problem sitzt hinter der Kamera. Aber mit der TZ101 wurde es wesentlich besser. Da musste ich nicht mehr die guten Aufnahmen suchen, sondern unter den vielen guten Aufnahmen welche aussortieren, da ich nicht so viele ähnliche aufheben möchte.
Hier mal eine Auswahl von gestern und heute (Tele- und Weitwinkelmakro).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. August 2020)

taks schrieb:


> In den Bergen wäre übertrieben, aber in der Nähe.
> ~30 Minuten mit dem Auto und auf den Gipfel gings nochmals 2:40h zu Fuss ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Und vermutlich mit Stirnlampe. Ist das Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung? Würde sagen Morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (29. August 2020)

Der Sommer geht so langsam zu Ende. Einerseits schade, da ich Sommergewitter gerne fotografiere 
Andererseits hasse ich die Hitze, also FU Sommer! 

Und der Herbst gehört sowieso zu den schönsten Jahreszeiten. Die hier sind vom letzten Jahr, allerdings erst jetzt von der SD Karte gezogen #FauleSau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2020)

So ganz Herbst ist hier (Radweg Schwarze Elster) noch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2020)

Ich habe heute mal mit meiner neuen Panasonic ein bißchen rumprobiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muß erstmal auf die ganzen Einstellungen usw klarkommen.


----------



## lefskij (30. August 2020)

Kennt Ihr Hühnergötter?
Habe durch Zufall einen im Garten entdeckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein paar "lebendigere" Motive:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (3. September 2020)

Neue Nachbarn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal ne gelungene Fliege:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (4. September 2020)

ich kann leider nicht mit der Hochleistungsqualität Eurer Bilder mithalten, da ich nur das Smartphone beim Angeln mithabe...
war mal wieder an der Trave bei Bad Segeberg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2020)

Blick in den Garten meiner Eltern





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (6. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Bunkasan: Ich finde deine Makroaufnahmen immer sehr gut im anderen "Naturfotografie" Thread.
> 
> Welche Kamera und welches  Objektiv verwendest du?



Danke, Kamera is ne alte EOS 650D, und Objektive benutze ich je nach Vergrößerung das Helios 44-2, Canon 50mm 1.8 STM, und für ganz groß das El-Nikkor 50mm 2.8, und alle 3 mit Makroringen und die letzten beiden auch mit Retroringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (6. September 2020)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Und vermutlich mit Stirnlampe. Ist das Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung? Würde sagen Morgen



Am Morgen, aber mit ner normalen Taschenlampe. Abmarsch war 03:30 Uhr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2020)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie lange hast Du auf das Taubenschwänzchen gelauert ?

Ein paar "Krabbelviecher" von der heutigen Fahrradtour.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (7. September 2020)

Langweiliges Wetter grad, drum gibts einpaar Bilder ausm Archiv 
Muss mir mal Ausrüstung für Makrofotografie besorgen, hab ich schon ewig vor. Und krieg bei euren Bildern hier nochmal zusätzlich Lust drauf 

Edit: Ups, die Fotos vergessen...
Und noch ne Anmerkung zu Bild 2: Das ist EIN Foto, also nichts zusammengefügt. Da kam auf einmal ne ganze Blitz-Salve rausgeschossen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (8. September 2020)

Das 2. Bild ist brutal, mit wie viel Power der Blitz durch die Wolken geht.

Noch was vom letzten Sonnenuntergang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Regen unterwegs gewesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (8. September 2020)

Habt Ihr im August/September schonmal einen Apfelbaum blühen sehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

Sorry, aber ich finde hier sollten nur schöne Bilder gepostet werden. Das mit dem Huhn finde ich mega eklig. 

Auch wenn es irgendwo natürlich ist. Aber will man sowas sehen?


----------



## Rage1988 (8. September 2020)

Ok, dieser Thread verkommt immer mehr zum Müll Thread. Die Zahl der schrecklichen Fotos nimmt immer mehr zu. Jetzt durfte ich auch noch ein geschlachtetes Huhn sehen.

Die 10.000ste Blume ist ja noch in Ordnung, aber was kommt jetzt dann noch alles? Postet hier dann bald jemand auch ein Bild eines überfahrenen Tieres?


----------



## lefskij (8. September 2020)

Ihr habt natürlich recht und es war sehr unüberlegt, sorry. Habe die Bilder wieder gelöscht.

>Nachträglich bearbeitet:<
Um mich nochmals in aller Form für die verstörenden Bilder zu entschuldigen, poste ich hier noch ein paar aus dem Archiv...

Ein Paar chillende Wasserschildkröten im Berggarten Hannover und die Friederikeneiche im Hasbruch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (12. September 2020)

Hat jemand die Limits für die Größe der Bilder hier im Thread gefunden (neues Forum). Bekomme die Info, dass die Bilder zu groß sind. In den Forenregeln kann ich nichts Konkretes finden (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/help/rules/). Diese Datei ging, ca. 1,43MB. Da muss ich wohl die Fotos von der neuen Kamera jetzt mit reduzierter Qualität aufnehmen oder für dieses Forum herunterrechnen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. September 2020)

Laut ZAM ist die Grenze wie beim alten Forum bei 2MB. Leider werden sie nicht mehr automatisch verkleinert wenn man sie hochlädt.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also meine Dateien haben teilweise fast 2 MB. Das ging.

Bilder aus unserer Stadt. Blende war auf 8. Ich glaube bei Landschaftsbildern kann ich die noch etwas erhöhen oder?
Könnte noch mehr Schärfe drin sein. Iso war auf 800. Vielleicht noch etwas senken auf 600. Aber langsam glaube ich auch das mein Objektiv nicht viel taugt.

Bearbeitet habe ich die Bilder mit Gimp. Farbverbesserung und etwas mehr Sättigung reingemacht.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Bilder sind scharf.
Die Abbildungsleistung des Objektives ist aber wirklich nur Standard.
Bei MFT musst du die Blende gar nicht so weit schließen, wenn du einen möglichst großen Schärfebereich bei Landschafte möchtest. Es langt eigentlich F4-6.
Bei Macro kannst du noch weiter schließen.


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2020)

@*taks*
Danke für die Info.  Wenn die Fotos aus dem altem Forum beim Herunterladen nicht verändert werden, ist ihre Größe entweder schon beim Upload oder während der Umstellung des Forums reduziert worden. Kann eine Normierung nicht auch im neuen Forum automatisch beim Upload erfolgen ?

EDIT: Hat jemand Empfehlungen für Programme oder Online-Dienste, die mgl. verlustfrei komprimieren ?

Alibi-Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. September 2020)

Hier mal wieder Bilder von mir. Ich habe es endlich mal wieder geschafft fotografieren zu gehen 

Mit der Nikon D780 und dem 24-120 F4 gemacht. Da sieht man, dass Kitobjektive doch nicht immer Mist sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sagt, dass man für Vögel immer ein Tele braucht 
Mit der Nikon D780 und dem Tamron 35mm F1.4 entstanden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2020)

Habe mal hier https://imagecompressor.com/de/ ein paar Foto-Dateien verkleinert. Ist vom Handling ganz gut, bei meinen gewählten Bildern reicht die Qualität von 91 bis 92% für die Reduzierung auf 2MB Filegröße aus. Lieber wäre mir als Zielwert direkt die Filegröße, aber das wird wohl auf Grund der Kompressionsalgorithmen rein mathematisch wohl nicht funktionieren. Ich habe auf meinem PC-Monitor keine Unterschiede zwischen Original und komprimiertem Foto erkennen können.
Für den PC soll so eine Funktion im Irfanview enthalten sein. Werde ich mir mal installieren, vielleicht funktioniert das dann auch im Stapelmodus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (14. September 2020)

Also ich machs immer so:
- Rechtsklick auf das JPG
- Mit MSPaint öffnen
- "Grösse ändern" anklicken
- Auf Pixel umstellen
- Die lange Seite auf 1500px stellen
- Speichern

Dauert vllt. 5 Sekunden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. September 2020)

Und weiter gehts.

Hier fand ich das Licht so schön. Einerseits dunkle Wolken + Schatten, aber dann etwas wärmeres Licht, das auf das Gras fiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ein schöner Sonnuntergang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Also ich machs immer so:
> - Rechtsklick auf das JPG
> - Mit MSPaint öffnen
> - "Grösse ändern" anklicken
> ...


Auch nicht verkehrt. Allerdings wird die Auflösung des Fotos dabei reduziert. Da ich meistens Makro-Aufnahmen mache, würden mir dabei zu viele Detail-Informationen verloren gehen / nicht mehr so gut zu erkennen sein.
Ich habe jetzt Irfanview mit Plugin- und Windows-Shell-Erweiterungen installiert. Nach einmaliger Einstellung der max. Jpeg-Datei-Größe geht die "Qualitäts-Skalierung" nach der Auswahl der Dateien aus dem Kontext-Menü im Windows-Explorers mit zwei Klicks. Die neuen Dateien werden im selben Verzeichnis abgelegt und der Dateiname erhält bei jeder neuen Konvertierung einen fortlaufenden Index (1), (2) ... (n).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2020)

Nur mal zur Info: Die Dateigröße wurde von 2MB auf 4MB erhöht.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## lefskij (14. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info: Die Dateigröße wurde von 2MB auf 4MB erhöht.



Ja, das stimmt... 

Dieses Bild hat 3.7 MB und es zeigt die üppigen Zapfen meiner Hemlocktanne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info: Die Dateigröße wurde von 2MB auf 4MB erhöht.


Wo seht ihr das ? Ich lese auf dem ersten Screenshot 2,02 MB und nach der Bearbeitung 1,99 MB. Im Irfanview muss man natürlich erstmal die maximale Jpeg-Größe eintragen und als Einstellung speichern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lefskij schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt...
> 
> Dieses Bild hat 3.7 MB und es zeigt die üppigen Zapfen meiner Hemlocktanne:


Warum kannst Du so große Dateien hochladen, funktioniert bei mir nicht. Hast Du spezielle Einstellungen verwendet ?
Hier noch mal das Ergebnis aus Irfaview:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (15. September 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr das ?


ZAM hats gesagt ^^


----------



## mattinator (15. September 2020)

taks schrieb:


> ZAM hats gesagt ^^


Ach sooo, die zulässige Größe der Foto-Dateien (zumindest hier im Thread) wurde von 2MB auf 4MB erhöht.  Danke an ZAM.
Ich dachte Ihr meint, die Größe der von mir mit Irfanview komprimierten Beispiel-Datei hat sich auf 4MB erhöht.
Übrigens weiß ich jetzt auch, warum wahrscheinlich im alten Forum in den meisten meiner Bilder-Uploads die Exif-Daten fehlten. Da fast alle Dateien größer als 2MB waren, wurden sie im alten Forum beim Upload automatisch komprimiert und dabei wurden die Exif-Metadaten entfernt. Mit der Irfanview-Komprimierung bleiben sie jetzt drin.
Test Upload mit ca. 4MB o.k.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Hier mal noch ein Bild von mir was ein Kumpel bearbeitet hat. Sieht gleich viel besser aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (15. September 2020)

Tatsache. Da kommts aber auch drauf an, ob man das Bild überhaupt so "unecht" haben möchte, da der Himmel auch komplett ausgetauscht wurde.
Damit haben übrigens die meisten Fotografen zu kämpfen, dass dir der Himmel ausbrennt, wenn du nen Landschaftsbild machst, da kaum eine Kamera HDR OOC kann. Da hilft dann nur Stativ und Spot-Messung, einmal auf Himmel und einmal auf Landschaft stellen und dann die Beiden Bilder über Bildbearbeitung verheiraten; oder ein Verlaufsfilter (grau), wo die dunkle Seite den Himmel abdeckt.
Das ist auch so ein Punkt, mit dem sich Kamerahersteller ins Aus schießen, wieso schafft es mittlerweile jedes Smartphone, ein HDR Bild zu knipsen, aber in DSLR/DSLM ist das noch großteils ein Fremdwort.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Ja gut erkannt! Der Himmel wurde ausgetauscht. Weil fast weiß.
Ich dachte schon das hätte an meiner zu hohen Iso-Einstellung gelegen.


----------



## taks (15. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon das hätte an meiner zu hohen Iso-Einstellung gelegen.



Indirekt ja.
Das Bild (oder zumindest der Himmel) wurde zu hell aufgenommen.
Deshalb wenn du am Tag fotografierst und den Himmel nicht ausgebrannt haben willst, solltest du das Foto "zu dunkel" aufnehmen.
So kannst du die Tiefen und Schwarzwerte ein bisschen aufhellen. Einen ausgebrannten Himmel bekommst du nicht mehr hin.

PS: Diskussion am besten hier hin verlagern:





						Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]
					

Ja, servoelektrische Nachführungen sind mir auch zu teuer. Gut brauchbare Geräte gehen so um die 300€ los. Ich würde sie aber zu selten nutzen... so viele Bilder bzw. Gelegenheiten für Astrobilder hab ich dann halt doch nicht.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



oder: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-di-diskussions-thread.33825/page-48#post-10301821




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> Tatsache. Da kommts aber auch drauf an, ob man das Bild überhaupt so "unecht" haben möchte, da der Himmel auch komplett ausgetauscht wurde.
> Damit haben übrigens die meisten Fotografen zu kämpfen, dass dir der Himmel ausbrennt, wenn du nen Landschaftsbild machst, da kaum eine Kamera HDR OOC kann. Da hilft dann nur Stativ und Spot-Messung, einmal auf Himmel und einmal auf Landschaft stellen und dann die Beiden Bilder über Bildbearbeitung verheiraten; oder ein Verlaufsfilter (grau), wo die dunkle Seite den Himmel abdeckt.
> Das ist auch so ein Punkt, mit dem sich Kamerahersteller ins Aus schießen, wieso schafft es mittlerweile jedes Smartphone, ein HDR Bild zu knipsen, aber in DSLR/DSLM ist das noch großteils ein Fremdwort.



Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als HDR Bilder ooc oder aus dem Smartphone. Sieht beides absolut künstlich aus.
Entweder man arbeitet mit Verlaufsfiltern oder, wenn der Sensor es zulässt, belichtet die hellen Stellen optimal und hellt die dunklen Stellen in der RAW Nachbearbeitung auf.

Und jetzt noch ein Bild, weil hier eh zu viel diskutiert wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (15. September 2020)

Sorry leute... nur kurz mal zur Bildbearbeitung mit kleinem Beipiel:



RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein Bild von mir was ein Kumpel bearbeitet hat. Sieht gleich viel besser aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die fehlenden Reflektionen des Himmels im Wasser decken den "Schwindel" schnell auf und durch solche Kleinigkeiten werden sehr viele gephotoshopte Bilder erkannt...

Mittels eines Bildes im RAW-Format kann man das Ganze auch glaubhafter haben, hier das Ursprungsbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das mit einem Konverter (Rawtherapee) nachbearbeitete - die Bildinfos sind ja eh schon vorhanden, sie werden nur erst sichtbar gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Der hat das auch schnell gemacht. Hatte nicht viel Zeit.
Es ging ihm auch nur darum um zu zeigen wie man ein Bild "aufpimpen" kann.



lefskij schrieb:


> Mittels eines Bildes im RAW-Format kann man das Ganze auch glaubhafter haben, hier das Ursprungsbild:


Die Bilder kann man gar nicht miteinander vergleichen. Bei deinem Bild ist der Himmel noch vorhanden.
Bei mir war er quasi weg.


----------



## lefskij (15. September 2020)

Meinte auch nur, dass man aus einem quasi nicht vorhandenem Himmel noch etwas (sei es auch nur farblich und es geht meist auch bei Überbelichtung) herauskitzeln kann. Das sollte kein Vorwurf sein und wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, im RAW-Format zu knipsen, probiere es mal aus...

Viele Grüße

Hier noch zwei Bilder eines zuerst überzeichneten Himmels:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (16. September 2020)

Ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (16. September 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Sorry leute... nur kurz mal zur Bildbearbeitung mit kleinem Beipiel:
> 
> 
> Die fehlenden Reflektionen des Himmels im Wasser decken den "Schwindel" schnell auf und durch solche Kleinigkeiten werden sehr viele gephotoshopte Bilder erkannt...
> ...


mir gefällt das original um klassen besser, als das gefälschte.
warum nimmt man die natur nicht so  wie sie ist?
muss man sogar da noch bescheissen?


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> mir gefällt das original um klassen besser, als das gefälschte.
> warum nimmt man die natur nicht so  wie sie ist?
> muss man sogar da noch bescheissen?



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man nicht so reagieren 

RAWs sind absolut unberührt und sehen nie aus wie das Bild, das man mit seinen Augen gesehen hat. Eine Kamera ist außerdem nicht in der Lage die Lichter etc. so aufzunehmen  wie man es gesehen hat. Deswegen muss man RAWs bearbeiten oder nutzt JPEGs ooc.
Das hat nichts mit "beschei##en"  zu tun.

Die JPEGs aus Kameras oder Handys sind auch bearbeitet. Nur übernimmt es da die Kamera- bzw. Handysoftware.

Wenn ich Bilder jetzt in schwarz-weiß bearbeite, ist es dann auch "beschei##en"? 

Außerdem kann man seiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen. Wenn er den Himmel pink machen möchte, kann er es machen. Ob es schön ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Meinte auch nur, dass man aus einem quasi nicht vorhandenem Himmel noch etwas (sei es auch nur farblich und es geht meist auch bei Überbelichtung) herauskitzeln kann. Das sollte kein Vorwurf sein und wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, im RAW-Format zu knipsen, probiere es mal aus...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> ...


Das untere Bild ist viel zu dunkel. Der Himmel auf dem oberen passt. Wenn du schon den Himmel abdunkelst  solltest du nicht so übertreiben und solltest nur den Himmel auswählen und nicht die Bereiche, die eh zu dunkel sind, noch mehr abdunkeln


----------



## taks (16. September 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Bilder eines zuerst überzeichneten Himmels:



Sorry, aber das bearbeitete Bild sieht einfach nur schrecklich aus.

Das sollte eher so in die Richtung aussehen, obwohl die Tiefen ein bisschen zu hell sind.
Aber JPG bearbeiten ist eben so eine Sache, darum gibt es RAW ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2020)

Und hier kommt noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. September 2020)

Ich grüße euch, meine Holde und ich sind letzte Woche in Norddeich gewesen und da konnte ich meine Oly PL7 mal wieder auspacken. Dann will ich euch mal an meiner Knipserei teilhaben lassen  
Geschossen mit dem Sigma 19mm, F7,1, ISO 200 und danach den Farben etwas auf die Sprünge geholfen und etwas zurecht geschnitten.


----------



## lefskij (16. September 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das untere Bild ist viel zu dunkel. Der Himmel auf dem oberen passt. Wenn du schon den Himmel abdunkelst  solltest du nicht so übertreiben und solltest nur den Himmel auswählen und nicht die Bereiche, die eh zu dunkel sind, noch mehr abdunkeln






taks schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das bearbeitete Bild sieht einfach nur schrecklich aus.
> 
> Das sollte eher so in die Richtung aussehen, obwohl die Tiefen ein bisschen zu hell sind.
> Aber JPG bearbeiten ist eben so eine Sache, darum gibt es RAW ^^




Ihr habt natürlich recht und ich danke Euch für die Tipps 

Habe die Bilder tatsächlich aus dem RAW-Format konvertiert und ich bin darin noch absoluter Laie und verwende Rawtherapee (kostenlos). Wurschtel mich da gerade durch die Massen an Einstellungen. 

Wollte nur den Himmel und dessen schönere (echte) Darstellung hervorheben. Nun aber genug gequatscht, hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein Bild von mir was ein Kumpel bearbeitet hat. Sieht gleich viel besser aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Himmel sieht besser aus, aber mir gefielen die naturnahen Farben der ursprünglichen Fassung besser.

Was deine anderen Bilder aus deinem 800er Iso-Beitrag betrifft:
Bild 1: Sonne hinterm Blätterdach: Lieber die Drittelregel beachten (Das Motiv (hier Sonne) nicht in die Mitte aber auch nicht in die Ecke legen). Idealerweise nur bei niedriger Sonne Gegenlichtfotos machen.
Bild 2: Etwas zu hell fotografiert. Sonst könnte man höchstens noch sagen, dass ein ansprechender Vordergrund-Motiv fehlt. Was das Gras angeht, das wird bei mir auch nie richtig scharf, wenn es sich von ganz vorne nach ganz hinten zieht.
Bild 3: Finde die Schärfe eigentlich ganz gut. Sonnenblume mit Bauwagen wirkt halt nicht sehr harmonisch.
Bild 4: Fokus scheint auf dem Baum (welcher mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt) ganz links zu liegen, nicht auf der Statue. Leicht gegen das Licht fotografiert, daher ausgebrannter Himmel. Was die Statue angeht: Lieber die Drittelregel beachten.
Bild 5: Finde den Turm an sich schön. Etwas mehr Turm und weniger Blatt wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.
Bild 6: Finde das Bild toll, wenn der ausgebrannte Himmel nicht wäre, welcher sich natürlich nicht immer verhindern lässt.

Was den Himmel betrifft habe ich folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
- Parallel zur Sonne fotografieren, bzw. von der Sonne weg. Blos nicht zur Sonne hin.
- Alternativ während Sonnenauf- oder Untergang fotografieren
- Total bewölkte Himmel schauen immer ********************* auf meinen Fotos aus. Am besten werden die Fotos bei Schönwetterwolken oder richtig wilden Wolken.

Bin auch kein "richtiger" Landschaftsfotograf und mache auch vieles nicht perfekt, aber ich hoffe das konnte schonmal weiterhelfen.


----------



## lefskij (16. September 2020)

Habe noch eins aus England gefunden... die Meister schlechthin:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. September 2020)

Und noch einmal mit Sonnenuntergang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2020)

Wir waren heute im Tierpark. Erstmal nur ein Bild. Das habe ich mit "Capture One" etwas bearbeitet.
Fotografiert habe ich wieder mit Blenden-Priorität. Die Automatik hat da teilweise wieder krasse Zeiten reingemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal ein Glücksknips in Norddeich. Nachdem die Möwe sich einen Krebs geklaut hat und kampfunfähig gemacht hat, habe ich die Kamera beim Abflug hinterhergezogen und sogar richtig gut getroffen wie ich finde 
Olympus 45mm 1.8


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch von unseren Tierpark-Besuch gestern. Mit dem Objektiv bin ich nicht so nah rangekommen. Dann habe ich das Ferkel ausgeschnitten und näher ran geholt. Und mit "Capture One" etwas bearbeitet. Die Körnungen sind so gewollt.


----------



## taks (18. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch von unseren Tierpark-Besuch gestern. Mit dem Objektiv bin ich nicht so nah rangekommen. Dann habe ich das Ferkel ausgeschnitten und näher ran geholt. Und mit "Capture One" etwas bearbeitet. Die Körnungen sind so gewollt.



https://ratgeber-fotografie.de/fotografiearten/tierfotografie/ 
oder https://www.shutterstock.com/de/blog/tutorial-zur-tierfotografie



@topic

Ein versteinerter Tremor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (19. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Sachen Naturfotos habe ich noch nicht besonders viel vorzeigbares gemacht. Hier mal ein Versuch aus dem Urlaub 2019, den ich ganz nett finde.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat das Erdmännchen da oben kein "Männchen" gemacht.  Wir hatten ca 15 Minuten gewartet.


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2020)

Wieder Blümchen und Insekten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Gottesanbeterin hatte der Autofokus Schwerstarbeit zu leisten, die war zu gut getarnt.


----------



## Bunkasan (20. September 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie lange hast Du auf das Taubenschwänzchen gelauert ?



Garnicht, war ein Glückstreffer. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2020)

Noch ein paar Gottesanbeterinnen von heute,  die scheinen sich im Lausitzer Seenland wohlzufühlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (20. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (21. September 2020)

Falls Ihr mal ein paar wirklich tolle Unterwasserfotos/-aufnahmen sehen möchtet und ca. anderthalb Stunden Zeit habt, kann ich Euch eine Sendung von Arte empfehlen, die neulich im TV lief.
Vier Taucher, 28 Tage, ein Druckbehälter, 80 bis 120 Meter Tiefe, Mittelmeer - wirklich überragend!
https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/089052-000-A/28-tage-unter-dem-mittelmeer-station-bathyale/
Noch bis zum 17.11.2020 in der Mediathek zu sehen...

Hier mal ein Beispiel, was man aus alten Fahrradreifen so alles machen kann... (zwar nicht sonderlich natürlich aber ich möchte es Euch nicht vorenthalten):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das letzte passt nicht wirklich zu dem Rest. Aber es fehlen mir hier die Blümchen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## totovo (23. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hatten sich schon die Wolken davor geschoben. Die nächsten Tage soll es erstmal regnen.
Ich hatte im "A" Modus fotografiert. Da wurde die Zeit wieder so schnell automatisch eingestellt.
Das nächste mal mache ich "Full Custom".


----------



## FlyKilla (23. September 2020)

Tister Bauernmoor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## lefskij (23. September 2020)

Hier chillt jemand an meinem Salbei... aber er wurde trotzdem entdeckt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## totovo (25. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. September 2020)

Wo wurden diese Bilder aufgenommen?


----------



## totovo (25. September 2020)

Das 1. ist am Presseggersee in Kärnten und das 2.  auf dem Weg zum Wolayersee nähe Birnbaum (Lesachtaal) aufgenommen 


Weiter Bergauf:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

Schöne Bilder. Die Berge mit den Wolken darum sehen ja fast aus wie im Himalaya. Toll!


----------



## Haspu (27. September 2020)

Von vor ca 3 Wochen in einem Weimarer Garten aufgenommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2020)

Und noch mal Tister Bauernmoor. Eigentlich war ich in erster Linie wegen den Kranichen da. Durfte aber wieder Festellen, daß das die Grenzen des Sigma 150-500 plus APS-C überschreitet. Sprich, ich habe leider nur verrauschte und unscharfe Bilder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## totovo (28. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Sonnenstrahlen
Pentax K3 | Samyang 14 mm | F8 | HDR aus 5 Einzelbildern


----------



## lefskij (29. September 2020)

Potsdam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amerika:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (3. Oktober 2020)

Es "fleucht" noch allerhand herum. Habe heute mindestens 'ne Hand voll Gottesanbeterinnen vom Fahrradweg "gerettet". Die sind wohl noch nicht ganz auf ihr neues Biotop eingestellt. Sitzen da schön auf dem warmen Asphalt und warten, dass ihnen was in die Fangarme fliegt. Das muss die Evolution noch lehren. 
Die winzige Ringelnatter (so dünn wie ein Bleistift) war zu fix für mich und meine Kamera, habe ich leider nicht scharf bekommen. Von den Feldgrillen-Nymphen hüpften auch einige rum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (4. Oktober 2020)

Das viertletzte Bild... die glotzt da voll in die Kamera 

Gestern Nacht hats mal wieder ordentlich gekracht. Dank starkem Regen war es aber ziemlich schwer zu fokussieren (und mein Kit-Objektiv hat auch keine Fokusskala aufgedruckt). Die meisten Fotos sind dann ziemlich unscharf rausgekommen, was ich erst sehr spät bemerkt habe. Fast alles für die Tonne 
Hätt ich mal lieber vorher in eins der Bilder reingezoomt.

Egal, nachfokussiert und immerhin den schönsten Blitz des Abends ordentlich reinbekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2020)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Das viertletzte Bild... die glotzt da voll in die Kamera


Ist zwar Quatsch, aber ich hatte sogar den Eindruck, die schauen mir ins Gesicht. Wenn ich mich bewegt habe, haben sie mit der Drehung des Kopfes immer auf meinen Kopf geschaut. Auch, wenn ich die Kamera nicht vor dem Gesicht hatte.

Was es alles für Raupen gibt, und groß werden die.


----------



## Bunkasan (6. Oktober 2020)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Das viertletzte Bild... die glotzt da voll in die Kamera





mattinator schrieb:


> Ist zwar Quatsch, aber ich hatte sogar den Eindruck, die schauen mir ins Gesicht. Wenn ich mich bewegt habe, haben sie mit der Drehung des Kopfes immer auf meinen Kopf geschaut. Auch, wenn ich die Kamera nicht vor dem Gesicht hatte.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudopupille


----------



## Bunkasan (8. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (11. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VmaxGunni (18. Oktober 2020)

Wetterwechsel
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/unbenannt-2350-jpg.1338264/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von unseren Kaninchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VmaxGunni (18. Oktober 2020)

Hackordnung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Oktober 2020)

Bilder von mir aus der Schweiz von vor ca. 1 Monat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VmaxGunni (18. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

See Spiegel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2020)

Noch ein paar Blümchen und Insekten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früh morgens im Wallis mit Blick auf das Weisshorn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blick auf den Aletschgletscher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2020)

das ist ja mal nen cooler look!


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2020)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn man ein solches Bild hier rein stellt, dann werden ein paar Infos benötigt.
Kannst du mal das original JPG der Kamera posten und dazu interessieren mich die Kameradaten.
Kamera, Brennweite, Blendenöffnung etc.

BITTE! Ein wirklich bemerkenswertes Foto


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Oktober 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> wenn man ein solches Bild hier rein stellt, dann werden ein paar Infos benötigt.
> Kannst du mal das original JPG der Kamera posten und dazu interessieren mich die Kameradaten.
> Kamera, Brennweite, Blendenöffnung etc.
> 
> BITTE! Ein wirklich bemerkenswertes Foto



Danke, hier das unbearbeitete Foto direkt vom Raw konvertiert. Exifs sind auch drin, aber da das mit Altglas geschossen ist...

Kamera - EOS 650D
Objektiv - Helios 44-2 58mm/f2 Type 7 mit umgedrehtem Frontelement
Blende - Irgendwas zwischen 2 und 2.8, wegen dem extremen flaring und ghosting wohl eher 2
Blendenautomatik -1 Blende und 1/2000 s
Manueller Fokus... obviously 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2020)

Mega gut 

Am ende sind die Settings ja wumpe. Aber der technische Hintergrund ist dennoch immer wieder interessant. 

Die "Farben" im RAW sind naturlich sehr flach, aber man sieht sehr schön, dass das Bild im Prinzip schon vor der Entwicklung echt klasse ist.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

Das Bild sieht aus wie gemalt.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2020)

ich hoffe Haustiere werden als Natur akzeptiert


----------



## Bunkasan (24. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VmaxGunni (25. Oktober 2020)

Herbst Allee Brandenburg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2020)

VmaxGunni schrieb:


> Herbst Allee Brandenburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du dich aufs Auto gestellt oder hast du immer eine Leiter mit?


----------



## VmaxGunni (25. Oktober 2020)

nee, einfach schnell mal aus der Hand, hochkant geknipst und dann auf 16:9 geschnitten.
Hier das originalePic


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Oktober 2020)

VmaxGunni schrieb:


> nee, einfach schnell mal aus der Hand, hochkant geknipst und dann auf 16:9 geschnitten.
> Hier das originalePic


Ich finde das Original besser und hätte da noch etwas hinein gecroppt, damit der Radfahrer weg ist.  Warum? Weil die Flucht der Straße im Mittelpunkt steht und dieses Gefühl geht flöten, wenn du es im Querformat zuschneidest. Außerdem sind beim Original die Baumkronen mit drauf.


----------



## VmaxGunni (25. Oktober 2020)

ich hasse Radfahrer!  Habe auch noch eines ohne gemacht, das ist aber schief und müsste"gerichtet" werden.
Danke für deine Hinweise. 
Die Originale behalte ich immer, das 16:9 war mal ein Test.
Eigentlich war ich Pilze sammeln. Ansonsten hätte ich mit Stativ auch mal verschiedene  Blenden omd Objektive ausprobiert.
Fotografiere nur für meine privaten Gebrauch.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Oktober 2020)

Oh come on, den Radfahrer da zu entfernen ist jetzt wirklich nicht aufwändig


----------



## VmaxGunni (25. Oktober 2020)

Herbstlicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2020)

Mal ein Handy-Schnappschuss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2020)

Heute mal nur ein Käfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. November 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Heute mal nur ein Käfer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind deine Bilder die JPGs aus der Kamera? Die sehen vom Motiv her, echt gut aus. Aber ich finde, da fehlt der Pepp. Die sehen aus als würde man das flache RAW ohne Entwicjkung einfach in JPG exportieren.
Ein bisschen mehr Farbe, mehr Kontrast würden den Bildern sehr gut tun denke ich. Gerade die Natur verdient doch etwas Dramatik, mehr Farbe und Dynamik.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2020)

Ich glaube sein Hintergrund müsste dunkler. Mit Schatten&Lichtern anders ausleuchten usw.
Aber sonst ein sehr schönes Bild und Motiv.


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sind deine Bilder die JPGs aus der Kamera? Die sehen vom Motiv her, echt gut aus. Aber ich finde, da fehlt der Pepp. Die sehen aus als würde man das flache RAW ohne Entwicjkung einfach in JPG exportieren.
> Ein bisschen mehr Farbe, mehr Kontrast würden den Bildern sehr gut tun denke ich. Gerade die Natur verdient doch etwas Dramatik, mehr Farbe und Dynamik.


JPG aus der Kamera wie aufgenommen, keine RAW und nicht nachbearbeitet. In der Kamera sind fast alle "Verschlimmbesserungen" deaktiviert (s.a. EXIF-Daten). Nur mit IrfanView auf die für das Forum erforderlichen max. 4MB runtergerechnet. Wer möchte, kann sich die Fotos auch gerne noch "aufhübschen". Allerdings empfinde ich es so, dass sie sehr gut dem entsprechen, was ich gesehen habe. Mal davon abgesehen, dass das Original mit dem menschlichen Auge gesehen immer anders als das Foto ist. Anders war das Wetter und Licht heute aber wirklich nicht.
Hier mal noch ein ganz anderes Foto.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sind deine Bilder die JPGs aus der Kamera? Die sehen vom Motiv her, echt gut aus. Aber ich finde, da fehlt der Pepp. Die sehen aus als würde man das flache RAW ohne Entwicjkung einfach in JPG exportieren.
> Ein bisschen mehr Farbe, mehr Kontrast würden den Bildern sehr gut tun denke ich. Gerade die Natur verdient doch etwas Dramatik, mehr Farbe und Dynamik.


Kann auch am Monitor liegen. Wenn der nicht vernünftig eingestellt ist (zu dunkel, zu grelle Farben), dann wird das Ergebnis auch nicht so wie gewünscht.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (5. November 2020)

Wieder was von mir. Die Natur wird langsam immer farbloser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Natur wird langsam immer farbloser


Dann wird es Zeit für schwarz/weiß Fotos. Oder ein paar Nachtaufnahmen zu früher Stunde.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit für schwarz/weiß Fotos. Oder ein paar Nachtaufnahmen zu früher Stunde.


Deswegen Schwarz-Weiß


----------



## Rage1988 (5. November 2020)

Und noch ein paar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da fällt mir doch das Kinn auf die Knie. Mega gut. Ich will das als lightroom preset.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> da fällt mir doch das Kinn auf die Knie. Mega gut. Ich will das als lightroom preset.


Danke 
Da ich Schwarz-Weiß Fotos mag, habe ich mir das mal selbst als Preset gebastelt.


----------



## JackA (6. November 2020)

So farblos ist bei uns der Herbst noch nicht xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. November 2020)

Und weiter geht's

Das hier wirkt fast so, als wäre es gemalt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder Schwarz-Weiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (7. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (7. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. November 2020)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist denn bei dem Bild passiert, dass es durchgehend unscharf ist?
Auch die Bilder von den Blumen sind unscharf.

Und bei dem mit den Sonnenstrahlen und dem Holzhaufen hast du anscheinend ziemlich arg aufgehellt, weil die Wiese in allen möglichen Farben schimmert (Farbrauschen).

Womit fotografierst du nochmal?


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Wir waren heute in "Gut Bustedt". Das ist eine alte kleine Wasserburg und  Biologiezentrum für Schulklassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (8. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Womit fotografierst du nochmal?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. November 2020)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, das erklärt es natürlich. Kein AF, kein Sucher und kein Display. Du kannst gar nicht erkennen ob es scharf ist oder nicht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Womit fotografierst du nochmal?



Laut EXIF-Daten mit einer EOS 650D.

Bereinigt eure Metadaten, Leute.


----------



## Bunkasan (8. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ok, das erklärt es natürlich. Kein AF, kein Sucher und kein Display. Du kannst gar nicht erkennen ob es scharf ist oder nicht.


Nachdem ich nochmals ein wenig über unsere Interaktion heute siniert habe, möchte ich nicht ausschließen, dass ich in deine Nachfragen möglicherweise zu Unrecht einen etwas herablassenden Ton hineininterpretiert habe. Sollte ehrliches Interesse dahinter gestanden haben, so möchte ich nun auch mit einer ernsthafen Antwort darauf reagieren.

Ich bin kurz vor Sonnenaufgang aus dem Bett gefallen und habe mich ohne den Konsum koffeinhaltiger Heißgetränke auf die Jagd begeben, da sich ominöse Nebelschwaden aus den Tälern zu erheben schienen. Inadäquat gekeidet, bei Temperaturen, die ich nicht so tief eingeschätzt hätte, bin ich also mit meiner geliebten Kartoffel losgezogen, und habe dann im Zwielicht der Morgendämmerung hart auf die Blümchen gehalten. Zitternd, mit angelaufener Brille, angelaufnem Sucher, und einem starken Bedürfnis wieder in die behagliche Wärme zurückzukehren. Ja, du hast vollkommen Recht, die Bilder lassen aus technischer Sicht etwas zu wünschen übrig. Ich fand sie trotzdem ganz nett. Die Blümchen hab ich wohl trotz f1.8 (50mm Canon aka Jogurtbecher) etwas "verzittert". Was beim ersten Sonnenaufgangsbild schief gelaufen ist... das wissen nur die Götter. Manchmal macht der Autofokus von meinem Sigma 18-50 HSM auch für mich nicht nachvollziehbare... äh... Dinge. Vielleicht auch trotz OS verwackelt... vielleicht auch was anderes verkackt... bin ja auch nur ein Anfänger. Ja, das zweite Sonnenaufgangsbild hab ich unten rum ein wenig zu stark aufgehellt, warn ein wenig Schnellschuss, wollte los, und das Bild aber noch schnell mitnehmen. Auch wieder Anfängerfehler.

Daran, dass ich mit ner betagten secondhand Einsteigerkartoffel unterwegs bin, und ein bescheidenes Sammelsurium an nicht sonderlich hochwertigen Objektiven zusammengetragen habe, habe ich auch nichts zu verheimlichen. Auf dem Level auf dem ich mich persönlich als Fotografen sehe, sehe ich keinen Grund allzuviel Geld in das Hobby zu versenken, zumindest nicht, bis ich nicht in der Lage bin, das, was ich bereits habe auch voll auzureizen.

Also, sorry für meine etwas infantile Reaktion, falls ich deinen Beitrag missinterpretiert habe sollte, und ich hoffe, dass ich deine Fragen zufriedenstellend beantworten konnte.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. November 2020)

War eine ernst gemeinte Frage von mir 
Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wer hier womit fotografiert und ich dachte du warst der, der irgendein Objektiv per Adapter anders herum genutzt hat. Aber das warst du ja anscheinend nicht.

Ich fand es nur schade, denn die Bilder wären sehr schön und die Unschärfe hat es aber leider zunichte gemacht.

Und da habe ich mich dann gefragt, wie das eben passieren konnte bzw. womit das Bild aufgenommen wurde.

Nimm doch beim nächsten Mal die frisch gekochte Kartoffel, dann friert es dich nicht so, dass du zitterst


----------



## mattinator (8. November 2020)

Ich war bei etwas wärmeren Temperaturen unterwegs, deshalb sind von dem Reif auf dem Gras auch nur noch Tautropfen übrig.  Ansonsten fliegt und krabbelt es hier draußen noch immer (Lausitzer Seen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (9. November 2020)

Mein Model war etwas schüchtern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (9. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> War eine ernst gemeinte Frage von mir
> Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wer hier womit fotografiert und ich dachte du warst der, der irgendein Objektiv per Adapter anders herum genutzt hat. Aber das warst du ja anscheinend nicht.
> 
> Ich fand es nur schade, denn die Bilder wären sehr schön und die Unschärfe hat es aber leider zunichte gemacht.
> ...



Doch, ich bin der mit den Adaptern, allerdings nur für Makro. Bevor ich mir das EL Nikkor 50mm 2.8 gekauft hatte fürs 50mm 1.8 Canon verkehrt rum, jetzt das Nikkor verkehrt rum. 

Das mit der heißen Kartoffel werd ich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## The_Rock (13. November 2020)

Hatte meinen letzten Foto-Trip in den Wald vor zwei Wochen geplant, worauf ich mich auch ziemlich gefreut habe, da
1.) Der Herbst meine Lieblingsjahreszeit zum Fotografieren ist
2.) Dieser Herbst (zumindest bei mir) so "bunt" wie schon lange nicht mehr ist. Ich wohne am Meer, und hier fegt normalerweise der erste heftige Herbststurm frühzeitig alle bunten Blätter weg - aber nicht so in diesem Jahr!

Leider haben wir das Jahr 2020, und genau einen Tag vor meinem Trip (30.10.) hat mich dieses scheiß Coronavirus erwischt, mit dem ich auch nach zwei Wochen noch zu kämpfen habe. Mir gehts zwar mittlerweile besser, aber die schönen Herbstfarben sind nun auch nicht mehr so intensiv vorhanden 

Na ja, hab nochn paar Fotos ausm Archiv. Die hier sind von 2018 während eines Herbststurms.
Das letzte Foto war mein erster ND-Filter Test (8 Sekunden Belichtung). Nix besonderes, halt nurn Test.
Komposition und Bearbeitung insgesamt auch nicht berauschend. Da war ich nochn Foto-Frischling (nicht mal zwei Jahre dabei).
(Weiß garnicht ob ich die schonmal hochgeladen hab. Falls das der Fall ist, sorry )


----------



## mattinator (13. November 2020)

Gute Besserung ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo gibt es in Deutschland solche Felsen am Meer ?


----------



## FlyKilla (13. November 2020)

Von mir auch gute Besserung. F##king Corona! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## The_Rock (13. November 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wo gibt es in Deutschland solche Felsen am Meer ?


Keine Ahnung, ich wohn mittlerweile in Kroatien 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche euch beiden.

Hier nochn paar Bilder ausm Archiv. Das kleine Städtchen Dubrovnik, wo u.a. auch Game of Thrones gedreht wurde (oder genauer: Kings Landing, bzw Königsmund).
Das vorletzte Bild istn bisschen unscharf. Da hab ich den Fokus verfehlt -.-
Das erste Bild hab ich glaub ich schonmal gepostet, aber der Vollständigkeits halber lass ichs mal drin.


----------



## Bunkasan (14. November 2020)

Auch von mir gute Besserung @The_Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. November 2020)

Mal bei Dämmerung im Wald unterwegs gewesen und die Stille genossen 
Ich habe auf Nebel gehofft, war aber nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2020)

Habe heute mal ein paar Makros in der "Sandwüste" des Lausitzer Seenlands gemacht. Sind nicht so spektakulär, aber ich finde es ganz interessant. Vor Allem, das in der Trockenheit etwas richtig wächst. Wenn ihr noch ein paar mehr Aufnahmen sehen wollt, einfach Bescheid geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Noch ein bisschen was vvon heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. November 2020)

Moin, habe mit meiner Frau nochmal das schöne Wochenend Wetter genossen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2020)

Für Flykilla...
Durch Zufall gefunden




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drzq1x0mqjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. November 2020)

Daaaankeeee! Das kannte ich zwar schon, aber es ist immer wieder herrlich! 👍
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (21. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (23. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. November 2020)

Das ist praktisch vor meiner Haustür. Sony A6400 mit meinem neuen Sony 18-135mm 3.5-5.6 bei 135mm f7.0
Das Objektiv ist eigentlich für dieses Licht nicht besonders geeignet, aber das hatte ich nunmal als Einziges dabei, als ich diese nette Herbstszene sah. Bei gutem Licht macht das Teil aber für das Gewicht und den enormen Brennweitenbereich einen ziemlich guten Job.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da steckt natürlich einiges an Nachbearbeitung drin, was Licht, Kontrast und Farben angeht. Dass ich den Himmel ausgetauscht habe, ist sicher Geschmacksache (sowas mache ich normalerweise nicht), aber der originale Himmel war schnarchlangweilig und dieser neue Himmel passt gut zur gewünschten Stimmung. Hier ist noch das Original out of cam. Bis auf die Verkleinerung für´s Forum habe ich daran nichts geändert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War eine ganz schöne Fummelei, den blöden Strommast und die Leitungen weg zu bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> War eine ganz schöne Fummelei, den blöden Strommast und die Leitungen weg zu bekommen.


Hat sich aber gelohnt. Der neue Himmel passt perfekt dazu mit der Sonne.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

Auf jeden Fall. Sieht gut aus. Nicht künstlich oder übertrieben. Ich bleib aber erstmal bei Entwicklungsprogrammen


----------



## Rage1988 (25. November 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das ist praktisch vor meiner Haustür. Sony A6400 mit meinem neuen Sony 18-135mm 3.5-5.6 bei 135mm f7.0
> Das Objektiv ist eigentlich für dieses Licht nicht besonders geeignet, aber das hatte ich nunmal als Einziges dabei, als ich diese nette Herbstszene sah. Bei gutem Licht macht das Teil aber für das Gewicht und den enormen Brennweitenbereich einen ziemlich guten Job.
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus. Ich bin aber kein Freund vom Austauschen von Dingen im Bild.
Störende Dinge entfernen wie Müll, Autos etc. sehe ich ein, aber mehr muss nicht sein.
Theoretisch könnte man sonst auch einfach eine Wiese fotografieren und baut dann nach und nach Bäume ein, tauscht den Himmel aus etc.

Das kann aber jeder sehen, wie er möchte. Immerhin hast du darauf hingewiesen, dass du etwas ausgetauscht hast


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Noch  ein Bild von unseren Eichhörnchen "Puschel".


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (1. Dezember 2020)

Wenn sich die Katzen seltsam verhalten, dann hat das meistens einen Grund 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (5. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (19. Dezember 2020)

Anbei etwas weiter entfernte Landschaft..
Eos600d mit Canon 100-400x1,4Adapter +Zuschnitt

Saturn links oben und Jupiter mit 3 Monden sowie "Mond"
Nicht vergessen, 21. Dezember Abends (ca 17:00) die größte Annäherung von Jupiter und Saturn bis 2080!
Etwas Anpassung in Lightroom, leider ist Saturn kaum gut ablichtbar bei 560mm Brennweite... (nicht mein Bestes Bild  )


----------



## FlintEastwood (19. Dezember 2020)

Hallo. Hier gibt es ja viele tolle Bilder zu bestaunen. 
Ich finde aktuell leider nicht viel Zeit zum Fotografieren. Aber im Mai hatte ich ein paar schöne Fotos von einem Buntspechtpärchen samt Nachwuchs gemacht.

Canon 80D + Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6

Das Objektiv habe ich noch von meiner 400D, leider ist der Bildstabilisator an der 80D nicht mehr brauchbar nutzbar.
Die Aufnahmen sind freihand ohne Stabi geschossen. RAW-Aufnahmen nur leicht mit DPP bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IMG_9956: 235mm, ISO 640,  f5.6, 1/1600s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IMG_0171: 240mm, ISO1000, f5.6 1/1600s


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (30. Dezember 2020)

Der letzte Wintersturm des Jahres, der mir neben hohen Wellen auch ne Augenentzündung eingebracht hat. Wer hätte gedacht, dass Augen so empfindlich auf dreckiges Salzwasser und eisigen Regen, getragen von starkem Gegenwind  reagieren  *hust*
Egal, ich würds/werds wieder tun 

*Anmerkung zu den Bildern:* Der blaue Mast in der Mitte ist übrigens knapp 3 Meter groß, nur mal so als Maßstab.
Sind jeweils zwei Bildserien: 1-4 zeigt eine Welle, 5-7 ne zweite. Das letzte Bild gehörte glaub ich nicht mehr dazu, habs trotzdem mal rein.
Nicht die schönsten Bilder, aber auch die "hässliche" Seite von Mutter Natur find ich persönlich sehr faszinierend.


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2020)

Was für ein in schönes Wetter noch einmal heute. Da musste ich noch mal auf's Fahrrad am Elberadweg. Zum Glück hatte ich die Kamera mit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Schluss hat er noch einen Sturzflug mit "Fastlandung" ca. zwei Meter neben mir als "Showeinlage" präsentiert. Leider hatte ich die Kamera da schon eingepackt.


----------



## JackA (26. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindercola (1. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50mm, f1.8, Kodak Portra 800


----------



## rtf (3. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach langer Auszeit melde ich mich hier auch mal zurück mit 2 Bildern aus einem Wald im hohen Norden, aufgenommen in diesem Sommer


----------



## Jarafi (8. Februar 2021)

Eine kleine Honigbiene von meinem Balkon . Aufgenommen mit einem Supermakro X4 F7


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Februar 2021)

Gruß, Fly


----------



## clown44 (13. Februar 2021)

Heute Vormittag Aufgenommen gegen 10:30 Uhr nachdem der Nebel sich verzogen hatte.
Da waren es immer noch -15 Grad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. Februar 2021)

Hier sieht's fast aus wie Frühling.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und hier sogar ein bisschen mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat sogar mal der Autofokus von meinem Smartphone (Galaxy Xcover 4s) funktioniert. Hatte bisher nicht so gute Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## JackA (2. März 2021)

Die lästigen Biester kommen wieder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (4. März 2021)

Ein bisschen Kleinvieh. Der Marienkäfer hängt bei uns als großes Bild übern Fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (14. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (14. März 2021)

@Bunkasan Das ist mal ne Linse mit Charakter. Genial, wie gemalt.


----------



## Bunkasan (25. März 2021)

@JackA  Danke, ist eins meiner Lielingsaltgläser Petri CC Auto 55mm/f1.8

Erste Gehversuche mitmeinem neuen Cosinon 50mm/f1.4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (25. März 2021)

Viel war nicht mehr übrig, nachdem der Schnee weg war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und neuen Blitz für Makro testen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2021)

Paarung der Wildbienen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Das stimmt aber, ist kein Witz. Die untere ist die Königin.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. März 2021)

Diese beiden habe ich bestimmt schon mal hier rein gesetzt. Aber S*x-sells!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (28. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (28. März 2021)

War das wieder schön draußen ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (29. März 2021)

Habe heute auch mal Zeit gefunden und den Garten inspeziert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (30. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (31. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (1. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2021)

Ein Handybild weil es spontan war. Unser Eichhörnchen "Puschel":


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (6. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (10. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (10. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (11. April 2021)

Blümchen😉, die sieht man ohne Makro-Modus fast gar nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (12. April 2021)

"kleiner" Fotowalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (16. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (16. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (17. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (19. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (21. April 2021)

Fremder Besucher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (21. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (22. April 2021)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Für Flykilla...
> Durch Zufall gefunden
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank dafür  

Ich liebe Erdmännchen und der Kameramann hat bei denen wohl einen Stein im Brett. Toll!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier, das ist ja wohl eine Frechheit...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (23. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. April 2021)

Mal wieder was von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. April 2021)

Und hier mal JPEGs OOC aus der Fuji X100V. Bei Fuji muss man einfach nichts bearbeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. April 2021)

War letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder mit der Oly M10 II und dem Oly 12-50 unterwegs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. April 2021)

Kodak Gold 200, weiß leider nicht mehr wie ich ihn belichtet habe.  Nikon FG-20, Nikkor 28mm f/2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. April 2021)

Moin, habe wieder eine kleine Radtour gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fl


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. April 2021)

Kleiner Helfer bei der Arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die Kamera noch nicht lange (und hatte vorher auch noch nie eine), daher mehr ein kleiner Schnappschuss. Aber das Blau gefällt mir schon mal


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2021)

Ist zwar noch ganz schön frisch da draußen, aber die Natur ist weiter "auf dem Sprung".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Kleiner Helfer bei der Arbeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem beim Automatikmodus ist eben, dass der Himmel zwar schön aussieht, aber dein eigentliches Motiv ist dadurch zu dunkel


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2021)

Kirschblüten... damit ich überhaupt mal wieder einen klick auf die kamera bekomme...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (25. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (26. April 2021)

Unerwartet zutraulicher Besucher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein Test mit ND-Filter und längerer Belichtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. April 2021)

Noch ein paar Spielereien mit der Fuji X100V. JPEGs ooc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2021)

Hornveilchen auf unseren Balkon. Es werden demnächst noch mehr Blumen eingepflanzt. Dann will ich Insekten fotografieren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (30. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2021)

Jetzt kommen langsam die Schmetterlinge, denen war der April wohl auch zu kalt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (2. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Moin,

gerade neu entdeckt, den Thread. Ich lade erst Mal eine kleine Mischung hoch...


----------



## Bunkasan (4. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2021)

Meine "Freundin" war wieder da. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein paar sehr kleine Tiere. Blümchen dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (9. Mai 2021)

War auch mal wieder im Garten, mehr geht in der Quarantäne leider nicht (vllt. krieg ich morgen auch ein paar Echsen vor die Linse).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (9. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2021)

"Sandwüste" en miniature. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere Nachbarin hat neue "Mieter"
Die anderen beiden sind aus Gardenien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (15. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:
Klatschmohn mit verstecktem Gast (Trauerrosenkäfer).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tante Edit:
Noch ein Tulpe obendrauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (24. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Mai 2021)

Grünspecht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2021)

Wir waren heute etwas spazieren in unserer kleinen schönen Stadt. Am Wall und im Park
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2021)

Das 60-250 F4 ist derwegen ganz schön scharf an meiner K3 II... (1:1 crop)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 200 ; F 5.6; 1/400 sek


----------



## JackA (4. Juni 2021)

Ich war mal wieder im Zoo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juni 2021)

Unser haus-pirat... ohne seine angestellten...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der anderen seite, das letzte kind hat dann wohl doch ein fell.


----------



## mattinator (5. Juni 2021)

Mal wieder ein Schmetterling, bei uns gibt es dieses Jahr sehr viele Kornblumen. 
Und ein seltener Käfer: Marienprachtkäfer - Wikipedia.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT, und ein nicht ganz jugendfreier Schnappschuss von heute:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DPr (11. Juni 2021)

Partielle Sonnenfinsternis vom 10.06.21 gegen 12 Uhr ( und sieht leider wie eine schlechte Mondaufnahme aus.  Es gab 2 Sonnenfleckenbereiche, die mein altes Tamron 200-400  5,6 bei dem "seeing" nicht mehr so gut einfangen konnte).


----------



## mattinator (13. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (13. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (16. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (17. Juni 2021)

Die Bilder sind am selben Tag entstanden. Beim unteren hatte ich noch einen Verlaufsfilter + ND-Filter(1000x) drauf. Hoffe das ist nicht zu dunkel bei euch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (17. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Juni 2021)

Bei 860 Euro Neupreis könnte ich dann nicht mehr widerstehen. Das Zuiko 40-150 2.8 ist endlich mein.
Dafür gibt's ein bisschen Garten für euch, alles Out of Cam. Ohne Crop, ohne Entwicklung. Nur per WhatsApp fix in der Größe reduziert zum hochladen. Für ein paar schnelle Knipse doch ganz hervorragend.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Juni 2021)

Gardenien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (27. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da war jemand ausgerissen. Ist aber dann wieder von Ast zu Ast gehüpft, nachdem ich ihn in einen Kirschbaum zurückgesetzt habe. Vielleicht finden seine Eltern ihn wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (3. Juli 2021)

Drei Wochen Urlaub. Wenn ihr dann keine Fotos von mir mehr sehen könnt, gebt Bescheid. Ich mache mal "kleine Häppchen".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT 1, kleiner Nachtrag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2021)

Nach einem Jahr wiedermal die grosse Kamera ausgepackt  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2021)

Diesmal aus dem Nördlichen Leipziger Neuseenland. Ansonsten hatte es rundherum nur geregnet, auf dieser Fahrradour bin ich fast trocken durchgekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT 1: Elbwiesen in Dresden und Teichlandschaft in der Röderaue.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (8. Juli 2021)

Bisschen mit Cropping und Topaz Labs gespielt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (12. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (14. Juli 2021)

Der Wald mal aus einer anderen Perspektive




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (14. Juli 2021)

Mit Wald will ich mich unbedingt auch mal intensiver beschäftigen.
Hier mal ein kleiner Besucher von vorhin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT 1, Nachschub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (23. Juli 2021)

Eigentlich brauch ich nicht in Urlaub fliegen, wenns vor meiner Haustür so aussieht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. August 2021)

Früh um 5 durch den Wald marschieren, was gibt es schöneres, als diese Stille 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. August 2021)

Und hier kommt der Rest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT, Nachtrag von heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (19. August 2021)

Kam ganz langsam auf mich zu, als ich auf dem Hochsitz saß um sich dann am Gewässer auf die Lauer zu legen. Verweilte leider nicht lange, da er mich wahrscheinlich doch noch bemerkt hatte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Bussard ist kurz vor mir, wahrscheinlich durch das Geäst, abgestürzt(vielleicht hat er aber auch was versucht zu fangen, konnte ich leider in dem kurzen Zeitfenster nicht sehen). Nachdem er dann wieder empor kam und sich auf dem Ast ausruhte, bot er mir die Gelegenheit diese Fotos zu machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (21. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2021)

@Bunkasan: das zweite gefällt mir besser. Sonnenaufgang ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (22. August 2021)

@mattinator Da sind wir der selben Meinung...  Ja, war morgens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (25. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Ion (27. August 2021)

Ich musste die Bilder stark verkleinern, damit ich sie hier hochladen darf.
Nürnberg und Umgebung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (1. September 2021)

Tierpark Nürnberg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tante Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß. Fly


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2021)

Ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (6. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. September 2021)

Mir ist aus dem Stand, mehr zufällig, ein gutes Bild von diesem Vogel gelungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. September 2021)

Ein Kugel-Kugel Bild. 🤣



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (13. September 2021)

Zwei Besucher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch Blumen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (13. September 2021)

@PCGH_Dave 
ist ein Eichelhäher.


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. September 2021)

Heute beim SOC in Amtsberg...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...so sieht ein pilz aus, der nicht gesammelt und gegessen wird.  (k.A wieviel km ich heut durch den wald, die strecke entlang, gestapft bin)


----------



## JackA (23. September 2021)

Da bekommt man das neue Objektiv geliefert und schon hängt das erste Modell schlange...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tante Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2021)

Schon mal ein bisschen "querbeet" vom Herbsturlaub, soll ja ab morgen bei uns etwas ungemütlicher werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (30. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2021)

@Bunkasan
das tröstet mich, dass die Schmetterlinge jetzt nicht nur bei mir so zerfleddert aussehen.  
Hier noch eine kleine Nachlese vom Urlaub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Oktober 2021)

@mattinator Dafür sind aber noch gefühlt tausende unterwegs... noch nie soviele gesehen wie dieses Jahr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (5. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (7. Oktober 2021)

*RAWR*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2021)

War noch mal unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Oktober 2021)

Vom Ith bei Lauenstein. Unweit von Hameln, diese Stadt ist wohl bekannter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2021)

Wenn es draußen kühler wird, reduziert sich die Fluchtdistanz der Insekten. Gut für die Macro-Fotografie. Das ändert sich aber ganz schnell wieder, sobald eine Weile die Sonne herausgkommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (18. Oktober 2021)

Sanspareil Felsengarten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Oktober 2021)

Steinbruch Döbritz... bei Saalfeld...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2021)

Heute den goldenen Herbst genossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wishi (25. Oktober 2021)

Xiaomi 11T
Schmetterlinge und Überm Pott


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Oktober 2021)

Beeindruckende Qualität für ein Handy. Rauschverhalten und Bildschärfe halten fast mit etwas älteren Kameras mit. 
Das Bokeh wirkt aber ein bisschen unnatürlich, das ist zumindest teilweise digital erzeugt, oder?


----------



## Schleifer (25. Oktober 2021)

Sony Alpha 7III - Tamron 150-500mm
Alle Bilder JPEG out of camera


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Oktober 2021)

Gestern den wunderschönen Herbsttag ausgenutzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wishi (29. Oktober 2021)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Beeindruckende Qualität für ein Handy. Rauschverhalten und Bildschärfe halten fast mit etwas älteren Kameras mit.
> Das Bokeh wirkt aber ein bisschen unnatürlich, das ist zumindest teilweise digital erzeugt, oder?


Eigentlich nicht. Das aktiviert meine ich nur der Portrait-Modus im Smartphone. Aber ja, für ein Mittelklasse Smartphone mit 108MPixel Hauptkamera ist das schon recht Gut. Sofern genug Licht vorhanden ist, stimmen auch die Details bei 108MPixel. Ansonsten werden im "Normalmodus" 9 Pixel zu einem Pixel zusammen geschaltet womit ein Normales 12MPixel Foto bei rum kommt, welches das Rauschen reduziert, die Farbgenauigkeit besser abbildet und auch noch ein wenig mehr Licht "einfängt". Mit dem Nachtmodus kann man zwar was anfangen, trotzdem würde ich das Teil noch als "Nachtblind" bezeichnen. Wenn man bedenkt wie klein der Chip ist, 0,7 μm Pixelgröße und f/1,75 ist das trotzdem schon bemerkenswert, was die Teile mittlerweile so raus hauen.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke das passt hier am besten rein 
Heute morgen im Nebel unterwegs gewesen  und auf Autos gewartet 
Ein Sportwagen wäre natürlich schöner gewesen, aber ich musste das erstbeste schwarze Auto nehmen, das kam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier fand ich es so schön, wie der kleine Bach die Farben (Herbst und Sommer) geteilt hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Oktober 2021)

Und noch ein paar Herbstbilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleifer (8. Dezember 2021)

Sony A7lll 
mit
Sony 24-105 F4


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2021)

Ein zarter Hauch von Winter. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Dezember 2021)

Gestern bei -8 Grad ein paar Stunden im Wald unterwegs gewesen 

Ein bisschen Weihnachtsstimmung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann durfte ich auch noch diesen Kollegen hier entdecken 
Der Hintergrund gefällt mir zwar nicht, aber was will man machen. Er sah sowieso schon recht mürrisch in die Kamera 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2021)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und dann durfte ich auch noch diesen Kollegen hier entdecken
> Der Hintergrund gefällt mir zwar nicht, aber was will man machen. Er sah sowieso schon recht mürrisch in die Kamera
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt der Eisvogel bei Euch an das Vogelhäuschen ?


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Dezember 2021)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kommt der Eisvogel bei Euch an das Vogelhäuschen ?


Ne, war an einem Bach in einem eingezäunten Gebiet 
Da alles gefroren war, hat jeder Schritt laute Geräusche erzeugt und ich bin leider nicht näher ran gekommen


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Dezember 2021)

Cuxhaven-Duhnen, mit blick auf die Insel Neuwerk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2021)

Kleiner Weihnachtsspaziergang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (4. Januar 2022)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und dann durfte ich auch noch diesen Kollegen hier entdecken


Was würde ich geben, wenn man einfach den Hintergrund entfernen könnte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (13. Januar 2022)

-3° um 23:00 bei mir im garten

... hm, warum wird eigentlich mein Foto nicht angezeigt?


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2022)

Macros von Wanderung um Talsperre Klingenberg (Talsperre Klingenberg).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (25. Januar 2022)

ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

stack aus 50 fotos, freihand


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Februar 2022)

Irgendwie kein richtiger Winter, aber auch noch nicht Frühling. Nervt so langsam.
Also mal wieder Schwarz-Weiß Fotos, weil mich die Farben nicht so umhauen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (4. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2022)

War ja fast wie "Osterspaziergang".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (7. März 2022)

gestern im Zoo


----------



## oddo (10. März 2022)

Sonnenuntergang am See mit Vorbote vom Frühling


----------



## BobBarker2014 (13. März 2022)

letzten herbst ...


----------



## pedi (13. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf diese tage freue ich mich schon wieder.
blühender wilder wein, mit jeder menge insekten.


----------



## mattinator (14. März 2022)

Kamelienblüte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2022)

So...Nun auch mal wieder etwas von mir.
Die blüte war winzig und ich habe mit einem 60-250 bei maximalem zoom und minimalem abstand fotografiert. (beifang von der rallye)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. März 2022)

Mal noch etwas gelbes...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und ja, erst blau und dann gelb erinnern an eine gewisse flagge, aber das ist Rainer Zufall...    (es stand wirklich nichts anderes auf dem feld herum und ich brauchte was zum testen während des wartens)


----------



## BobBarker2014 (25. März 2022)

nochmal im zoo


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Hallo! Nach längerer Winterpause bin auch wieder etwas losgezogen. Ich hatte auch mal einen Sonnenuntergang probiert zu fotografieren. Aber leider bin ich mit meinem 14-42mm Objektiv nicht näher rangekommen. Und noch ein paar Bilder von Blumen und Bäumen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. April 2022)

Ein Experiment, finde ich nicht schlecht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. April 2022)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ein Experiment, finde ich nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das bekommst du aber noch besser hin!

Wie ich sehe hattest du die Kamera im Automatik-Modus, der ist damit natürlich überfordert.  Der Mond ist sehr hell, der Rest sehr dunkel, die Belichtungsautomatik hat versucht irgendwas in der Mitte zu treffen und jetzt ist das Bild zu dunkel für irgendwas außer dem Mond, der ist dafür immer noch komplett ausgebrannt.

Die DMC-TZ101 hat allerdings auch die 4 üblichen PASM-Modi, damit solltest du sehr viel bessere Ergebnisse erzielen können.
Falls du eine Belichtungskorrektur hast, stell die Kamera auf "P" und nutze diese. 
Andernfalls würde ich den manuellen Modus  "M" empfehlen und ISO, Blende und Belichtungszeit von Hand einstellen.  Dann kannst du dich entscheiden ob du im Mond Details sehen möchtest, wodurch aber sonst nichts mehr sichtbar sein wird,  oder gerne deine Umgebung erkennen willst, dann wird der Mond aber weiterhin nur ein weißer Ball am Himmel sein.

Wenn du das alles schon beherrschst, kannst du auch mal das Exposure Bracketing der Kamera ausprobieren. Dabei werden mehrere Bilder mit verschieden heller Belichtung aufgenommen, aus denen du anschließend ein HDR Bild zusammenfügen kannst. Dadurch könntest du es hinbekommen, dass die Umgebung und der Mond gleichermaßen detailliert sichtbar sind.

Ich bin gespannt auf deine nächsten Bilder!


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2022)

Danke für die Tipps, werde es mir bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal anschauen.


----------



## Glas92 (5. April 2022)

Hallo Leute! bin auf den Thread gestoßen und dachte ich werf hier mal was rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (9. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2022)

1x "Schau ins Land"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (10. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> 1x "Schau ins Land"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Windows XP Desktop? 😅


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Windows XP Desktop? 😅


Ne... Eher süd-harz mit viel wind.   

Auf der heimfahrt durch die frontscheibe "blind" geschossen. (verkehr war trotz halbwegs freier A9 und gemäßigter fahrt wichtiger)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. April 2022)

Endlich Frühling 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


17mm - f/2,8 - ISO 100 - 30s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (19. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (24. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stack aus 20 bildern


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. April 2022)

Was man bei uns so alles im Vorgarten findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (24. April 2022)

An der Elbe


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Hier mal ein Link zu einen Naturfotografen welcher bei uns aus der Ecke kommt: Siegfried Westphal - Naturfotografie

Was der macht ist schon auf Pro Level.


----------



## JackA (30. April 2022)

Aus der Garage gerettet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2022)

Die Aurora-Falter sind irgendwie zu hibbelig für mich. Entweder schon wieder weg, oder dann doch nicht ganz scharf. Die Zauneidechsen sehen irgendwie immer gleich aus.  Und der Löwenzahn ist immer ein Insekt wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (1. Mai 2022)

im garten ... mit meiner raynox


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (7. Mai 2022)

nochmal im garten ...


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. Mai 2022)

Fahrradtour um die Königsbrücker Heide.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

War zwar nicht Wald, Feld und Flur.  Aber im Park. Da ist auch Natur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (16. Mai 2022)

Habe die Woche Urlaub, da gibt es evtl. mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (17. Mai 2022)

wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage, aber: manche fotos, die ich als datei anhängen möchte, werden mir nicht als vorschau angezeigt. ich benutze meistens affinity photo und passe die jpgs beim exportieren an, damit die größe der datei passt... über tipps würde ich mich freuen ...


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2022)

BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage, aber: manche fotos, die ich als datei anhängen möchte, werden mir nicht als vorschau angezeigt. ich benutze meistens affinity photo und passe die jpgs beim exportieren an, damit die größe der datei passt... über tipps würde ich mich freuen ...


Ich konvertiere die Fotos mit Irfanview auf die zulässige Größe, das funktionierte bisher immer. Gestern wurde mir jedoch von einer Datei die Vorschau auch nicht angezeigt. Habe den Upload gelöscht und sie noch einmal hochgeladen, dann hat es funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Soviel ich weiß muß man nur darauf achten das die Dateigröße unter 2MB ist.
Ich speicher meine Bilder dann mit etwas weniger Qualität in Gimp ab.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (17. Mai 2022)

1.37 mb ... funktioniert trotzdem nicht 
mit gimp das gleiche


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Mai 2022)

Als was setzt du die den rein? Als Vorschau oder Vollbild?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2022)

Hast du mal einen Dateinamen ohne Leerzeichen probiert ?


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (18. Mai 2022)

ich benutze "dateien anhängen" ... habs jetzt mit 1111.jpg versucht, die größe der datei scheint ok, aber das foto wird nicht angezeigt


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2022)

Moin, richtig nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht. Habe jetzt mal ein Bild als Vorschau und Vollbild reingesetzt. Mit Leerzeichen. Funzt. Vielleicht mal mit einem anderen Programm verkleinern. Ansonsten einen Moderator darauf aufmerksam machen. Aber in anderen Thread, damit dieser nicht zu Offtopic wird.

Gruß, Fly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (19. Mai 2022)

Das probiere ich heute abend noch einmal...
Vielen Dank für eure Mühe...
LG aus HH


----------



## mattinator (19. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2022)

Blümchen und so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (19. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (19. Mai 2022)

Spitze - dank Olstyle und  ZAM Problem gelöst ... meine fotos hatten eine zu große Auflösung, komprimieren war nicht der richtige Ansatz, sondern herunter-skalieren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (19. Mai 2022)

stack aus 11 fotos mit helicon


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Mai 2022)

Noch mehr Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (20. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (20. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (21. Mai 2022)

@Bunkasan : das letzte Foto ist richtig gut


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (22. Mai 2022)

Liebe ...


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Mai 2022)

@BobBarker2014 Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Mai 2022)

BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> Liebe ...


Bei mir sind die schon weiter...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(auch enten kommen zum enduro )


----------



## Bunkasan (22. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Mai 2022)

Nix Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (22. Mai 2022)

unendliche Weiten ....


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Mai 2022)

Blümchen, mal wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (23. Mai 2022)

mal was anderes
und dann doch wieder blümchen ...


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Mai 2022)

Und nochmal Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bunkasan (27. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (27. Mai 2022)

Hi auch

Edit: War lang nicht mehr hier... hat sonst noch jemand Probleme beim Hochladen? Ein Bild musst ich nachträglich nochmal hochladen, und bei einem scheint die Vorschau nicht zu funktionieren. Oder liegts an mir!? kA 
Edit 2: Alles klar, auf der letzten Seite stand die Lösung... Auflösung war zu hoch! Jetzt stimmt alles.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2022)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Edit 2: Alles klar, auf der letzten Seite stand die Lösung... Auflösung war zu hoch! Jetzt stimmt alles.


Also in meinen augen reicht FHD vollkommen hier aus. Dann gibt es auch keine probleme.   
Du hast dagegen die bilder noch so hoch aufgelöst gelassen, das man beim ersten bild der unteren reihe (bild5?) die slowakische flagge (?) im hintergrund erahnen kann. 

"Schau ins land" bei nordhausen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (27. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also in meinen augen reicht FHD vollkommen hier aus. Dann gibt es auch keine probleme.
> Du hast dagegen die bilder noch so hoch aufgelöst gelassen, das man beim ersten bild der unteren reihe (bild5?) die slowakische flagge (?) im hintergrund erahnen kann.


Fast, ist die slowenische 
Ehrlich gesagt achte ich nie auf die Auflösung. Ich extrahier immer in Originalauflösung. Und normalerweise klappt das auch immer ganz gut, weil ich die Bilder ziemlich oft beschneide, wodurch die Auflösung automatisch reduziert wird 

Anti-Offtopic-Bild: Sonnenuntergang am Meer


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2022)

Wanderung um den Scheibesee:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (1. Juni 2022)

auf den punkt ...
welches objektiv ?


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Juni 2022)

BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> auf den punkt ...
> welches objektiv ?


15€ Flohmarktschnapper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht zusammengebabbelt dann so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (5. Juni 2022)

Ich bin viel zu oft im Zoo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Juni 2022)

JackA schrieb:


> Ich bin viel zu oft im Zoo
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Top, ich nehme an das war das 100-400mm? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (5. Juni 2022)

@Rage1988
Danke und ne, "nur" das 70-300.

Alibibild, auch mit dem 70-300 (bei ca. 130mm) und dem Raynox DCR-250 Vorsatz (leider Todfund auf dem Dach vom Spielhaus):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (5. Juni 2022)

Frohes Pfingstfest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Juni 2022)

JackA schrieb:


> Danke und ne, "nur" das 70-300.


 Ah okay, dann war der doch näher da, als ich dachte


----------



## mattinator (6. Juni 2022)

Kleiner "Nachschlag"  . Einen Teil habe ich dann gegessen, welchen wohl ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (8. Juni 2022)

Pfingsten auf einem Feigenblatt im Garten - mit der raynox 250 auf einem RF 24-240 mm ...


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juni 2022)

Neue Kamera?


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Juni 2022)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Neue Kamera?



Jup, siehe hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...or-eure-digitalen-kameras.32208/post-11035602


----------



## Bunkasan (10. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (11. Juni 2022)

Springspinne bei 50mm Brennweite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei 300mm mit Raynox DCR250:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Juni 2022)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß, Fly



Für deinen kleinen "Séamus" gibts schon mal nen großen Daumen!



Habs zwar schon mal 2018 gepostet, aber der "original" Séamus hier aus dem Forum möchte hat mal wieder aktiv sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn alles klappt darf er dieses Jahr wieder auf Reisen gehen und unter _"SoT - Séamus on Tour"_ aus Schottland posten.
Vlt findet er auch einen schottischen Reisebuddy...


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juni 2022)

Blümchen, mal wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der_yappi schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt darf er dieses Jahr wieder auf Reisen gehen und unter _"SoT - Séamus on Tour"_ aus Schottland posten.
> Vlt findet er auch einen schottischen Reisebuddy...


Dann wünsche ich euch beiden eine schöne Zeit.


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (12. Juni 2022)

Blümchen und Gekrabbel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juni 2022)

Habe noch ein paar Blümchen gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (16. Juni 2022)

Im Paradies ...


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juni 2022)

Moin,  wir waren mit unseren Enkeln im Tierpark Berlin unterwegs.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (19. Juni 2022)

im garten


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (21. Juni 2022)

Durstige Bienen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juni 2022)

Gäste im Tierpark Berlin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (25. Juni 2022)

im kampf gegen eine wespe gestorben ...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Juni 2022)

Rhododendronpark Bremen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Juni 2022)

Schick, den kenn ich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (25. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sharastaub, vor eingen wochen.


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (29. Juni 2022)

bei mir im garten


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juli 2022)

Nix Blümchen, oder doch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Juli 2022)

Center Focus Macro mit RF 24-105 F4-7.1 und viel zu viel Wind


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach auch mal mit.


----------



## mattinator (17. Juli 2022)

Mal ein kleiner Auszug aus gut zwei Wochen Urlaub in Meck-Pomm und quasi von "Balkonien", der Niederlausitz. Mal wieder eher die Micro- / Makrowelt.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juli 2022)

Sehr schön! Da fällt mir gerade auf, dass sich mein Makro ziemlich langweilt. 😀



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Juli 2022)

apropos makro .....  1:5 makro mit etwas crop, leicht nachgeschärft 18 bilder


----------



## BobBarker2014 (23. Juli 2022)

Hafencity in HH


----------



## mattinator (24. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: kleiner Spaziergang auf dem Heller in Dresden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkasan (5. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt blüht in der Lausitz sogar schon die Heide:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. August 2022)

Nix Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (16. August 2022)

urlaub an der ostsee


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2022)

Wildpark, hatte leider nur das 23mm dabei 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (21. August 2022)

Der Käfer ist super


----------



## JackA (25. August 2022)

Was für eine Saison hat wieder begonnen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. August 2022)

Blümchen mal anders



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (27. August 2022)

nochmal ostsee


----------



## FlyKilla (27. August 2022)

Die weißen Tauben sind Möven.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (27. August 2022)

Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum die so merkwürdig Gurren


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (3. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (9. September 2022)

eine seetaube ...


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. September 2022)

Es war mal wieder Vollmond



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (13. September 2022)

Wo Werra und Fulda sich küssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (13. September 2022)

Mal wieder Ostsee


----------



## FlyKilla (14. September 2022)

Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (24. September 2022)

Mein Lieblingshafen


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (26. September 2022)

mal ohne farbe


----------



## JackA (30. September 2022)

Der Herr Nachbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Oktober 2022)

Weserbergland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2022)

Ein bisschen was aus Schottland von diesem Jahr...
(alles mit der Oly M10 II und hauptsächlich dem Oly 12-50 - RAW mit ON1)

Ostküste zwischen Stonehaven und Dunnottar Castle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Highlands bei zwischen Breamar und Balmoral Castle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas blumiges direkt aus dem Garten von Balmoral Castle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



inkl SoT - Séamus on Tour
(bei der Blumenbegutachtung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke es passt hier am besten rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2022)

@Rage - schön gespenstisch, passend zu Halloween...

Weiter mit Schottland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor Oban an der Westküste


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Rage - schön gespenstisch, passend zu Halloween...


Danke. Eigentlich habe ich auf Nebel + Sonnenaufgang gehofft und bin extra um 5 Uhr los, aber dann gab's nur den dichtesten Nebel seit langem 
Aber dann, wenn ich keine Zeit hab, gibt's die schönsten Lichtverhältnisse


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Oktober 2022)

bei dem wetter heute nochmal nen bissel glück gehabt, hier mal 2 beim auszuhen und 2 beim jagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (9. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackFog (16. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Instagram: bilderfabrikant*​


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2022)

Ein bisschen Landschaft...
Schottland zwischen Stonehaven (südlich von Aberdeen and er Westküste) und Dunnottar Castle
Natürlich darf Séamus auf seiner Tour nicht fehlen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackFog (16. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Instagram: bilderfabrikant​


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2022)

Die Highlands zwischen Braemar und Balmoral...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Oktober 2022)

ab in die natur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Oktober 2022)

Heute waren Kranniche über dem Haus. Leider war ich zu langsam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Oktober 2022)

Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Oktober 2022)

Unser Nachbar hat eine Meise, im Garten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da habe ich auch dieses Jahr wieder eine Gottesanbetering "erwischt". War aber bisher die einzige und diesmal glatt beim Picknick. War eher Zufall, der zweite Schmetterling hatte so komisch mit den Flügeln gewackelt. Bis ich dann gesehen habe, dass er "gewackelt wurde".


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Oktober 2022)

Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (13. November 2022)

Ganz schön ruhig hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## mattinator (13. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2022)

Ach, Bonnie und Séamus gehen auch als "Natur" durch...
Wer sagt das eine Tartan Highland Cow und ein Achill Island Wollschaf keine Natur sind kriegt Prügel... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (28. November 2022)

Da aktuell bei uns jeder Bauer ein Rapsfeld anbaut gab das beim letzten Sonnenuntergang eine schöne Gelegenheit für ein Foto (Ich und die Nachbearbeitung werden einfach keine Freunde ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Sonnenuntergang von den letzten Tagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Dezember 2022)

Unbearbeitete jpg´s Zum Bearbeiten der RAW reicht es vielleicht nicht aber ist gar nicht soo schlecht geworden

f1.8/20mm/ISO 1600/15Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F8/20mm/1/2000Sek./Iso 800



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F16/20mm/1/100/ISO100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Dezember 2022)

Es wird ja erbeten das man den im Forum intigrierten Bild-Upload nutzt. Aber bei unter 10 MiB pro Bild tuts doch im Auge schon Weh. Wollt grad nochen paar Bilder hochladen allerdings kann ich mich nicht überwinden die Bilder auf so eine 90´s größe zu Kastrieren 4,7MiB zu groß...  Mein 5 Jahre altes Telefon macht auf Geringster Quali größere Datein..


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Dezember 2022)

'tschuldige, was erwartest du von einem unter-unter Thread bei der PCGH? Ich glaube, du solltest deine Ansprüche hier ein wenig runterschrauben. Und dich erfreuen und inspirieren lassen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (1. Januar 2023)

letzten sommer ...


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Januar 2023)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Es wird ja erbeten das man den im Forum intigrierten Bild-Upload nutzt. Aber bei unter 10 MiB pro Bild tuts doch im Auge schon Weh. Wollt grad nochen paar Bilder hochladen allerdings kann ich mich nicht überwinden die Bilder auf so eine 90´s größe zu Kastrieren 4,7MiB zu groß...  Mein 5 Jahre altes Telefon macht auf Geringster Quali größere Datein..


Deswegen binde ich meine Bilder über Flickr hier ein, denn über das Forum direkt geht zu viel Qualität flöten.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (2. Januar 2023)

letzten sommer ... Teil II


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2023)

Heute 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (Mittwoch um 01:46)

Mal wieder vor die Haustür geschaut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (Mittwoch um 18:41)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

